# Just chit chatting.....



## needafriend

Hey girls.....just wanted to start a thread for some old gals to chat like we used to. I will send invites out......YAY...another spot to bitch, moan and chat.


----------



## needafriend

well....I sent invites to reeds, navy, adanma, fam, fluter.....who am i missing girls?


----------



## needafriend

anyone in touch with ready? I will send one to Iamrestored...aka floppyears


----------



## famof6

I feel like I am doing something wrong being in here.lol.I left a message on Readys journal.I have been worried its just not like her to not post.She posted here like a year before her TR but anyway I seen her facebook page but its private and I didn't want to pry so I didn't send her message.


----------



## famof6

I asked this ? in the other thread don't know if I was ignored or overlooked.lol but I seen that Mrsmommy thanked one of reeds posts yesterday but didn't post herself anyone heard from her?Where are all these missing tr gals?


----------



## needafriend

I saw your post and looked back to see if she thanked reeds and I am blind, I never saw her ID??? Is it still there? 
I am so not trying to be rude and snotty by starting a thread but I personally find the new thread kind of fast paced and not like it used to be??? I miss the casual chats we used to have about TTC and LIFE, kids, hubbys, work etc. I hope I don't offend by doing this but I just miss the old days.

Floppyears sent me a message a week or so back and Karen is ok, but there was some BS happening on a thread she was on and so she left. i REALLY would love to hear from her again.
I know it's tough TTC expecially after a TR, but we are a support system and I miss the energy we had and the shared stories. I used to look forward to popping in every am before I took my kids to school, I want that again...lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies! I think you covered most everyone. I don't know what to think of the other thread now...I post but don't think I am heard.LOL


----------



## needafriend

I feel like the thread is on speed..LOL.
So happy to see u ladies on here...yay, now just waiting for the others?

So...AFM, hubby and I are bumping heads alot this week, I tell ya. I think we need some 1-1 time as he has been working beyond full time. 

Sandy....did u lite a fire under TJ's butt to paint?


----------



## famof6

Yes its still there.I just thought maybe you ladies had heard from her.I thought maybe she didn't post because off all the new ones maybe she didn't recognize anyone.lol.But yes I miss the old way too since I have had my cleaning and pma restored,I know I will have questions and would love to have you ladies around to ask.


----------



## needafriend

fam....so pleased about your HSG results, good thing it wasnt painful for u. Mine was....Are u still working those nites?


----------



## needafriend

We are so here for each other, not saying at all that we don't want to be on the TTC topic. I am there totally......


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes Carole he got started on the wall...looks ok so far not sure his idea and mine was the same but he is doing it for his son so that's all I can ask I guess. LOL

Fam that was great news about your HSG, mine wasn't painful either. Thankfully. And we will answer questions to the best of our ability. :)


----------



## famof6

Yes still working nights,but I am off work this week so thats good.I believe I should O around Mon-Tues.I am suppose to go back Fri for my official hsg results from my dr but they never told me what time,but the dr that did it told me they were open and I seen it on the screen so my dr should tell me the same right?


----------



## famof6

Is this one of those there is never TMI threads,because I have had a question for a few days that is driving me crazy.lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is how it was for me Fam. The dr said it there and I could see it as well...I don't think my dr at the time actually ever told me. LOL


----------



## needafriend

SHoot...just have to re-type as I lost my whole message


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NO such thing as TMI!!


----------



## needafriend

I think the Dr just "follows" the protocal...but u saw it with your own eyes. So COOL


----------



## famof6

okay well here it goes.DH tells me the other night that he thinks we should wait until the day before O to bd because he has a lot of stuff when we don't do it for a couple of days but when we are bding everyother day he gets less and less stuff.Is that normal or should he have the same amount everytime?I didn't know what other word to use besides stuff.lol


----------



## needafriend

I think the "extra' stuff...lol, is filler. I am almost positive that sperm count is sperm count??? I know that is the same with my man. Dr said as long as his count was good there was no worries. The did a count on him before the TR...Reeds may have more imput on that one......


----------



## famof6

Oh and if helps we have been starting on cd8 with everyother day and 3 days in a row after a +opk which is usually cd 15.Is that to much?


----------



## needafriend

I wouldn't think so.....Dr told us every other day was perect. After a few months of TTC doing it everyday, we did every second. But alot at nite and I slept with the "stuff" in me as much as I could. Now if thats not TMI...LOL


----------



## famof6

Thats what I thought.We also bd in the morning because I am not home at night.lol.I don't get up I just go to sleep with bum on pillow.Before TTC I would have thought that was gross.lol


----------



## needafriend

I always had a "sex" pillow by the bed. LOL, I used to tease Joe telling him if he wasn't sweet to me, I would swap his pillow for the "sex" pillow..HA


----------



## famof6

needafriend said:


> I always had a "sex" pillow by the bed. LOL, I used to tease Joe telling him if he wasn't sweet to me, I would swap his pillow for the "sex" pillow..HA

That is to funny.Dh got me a unicorn pillow pet for Christmas and we both busted out laughing when I opened it,because I knew why he got it.He says my old bum pillow was the ugliest thing ever.


----------



## needafriend

LOL....men. A unicorn....thats too funny. The things we do TTC.....I am excited for u as I had a BFP after my HSG. But went to vegas and drank like a fish, so I think that was a huge factor in me having a mc.


----------



## needafriend

Of course, I didn't know I was pg as I was only about 4 dpo.


----------



## famof6

I have wondered about drinking while TTC,because the last 2 cycles when af has shown I have had a few drinks but only during af.Going to try not to that this time.


----------



## needafriend

Well girl. American Idol is over taping in 1 minute and i am going to watch it commercial free now. YAY....i am a nerd but I love that show. U have a good one and ttyl.


----------



## needafriend

honestly...I did but I did cut back alot, just the odd one.


----------



## famof6

Do you use a doppler to hear your babies heartbeat at home.I have been looking at a few for a co workers.She is 13 weeks and has had 2 mc so I thought that maybe a good gift for her.I just don't know if they work or not.


----------



## fluterby429

1st let me say THANK YOU soo much for thinking of me and adding me to this thread. I was feeling soo lost on the other.

2nd YAY I'm thrilled to be here

3rd Fam you had me really LOL with your"stuff" talk. Here's what I know aout man junk. BD'N everyday is ok as long as his count is fine Everyother is best for those on the lower end count. However waiting too many days is bad cause they actually start to die off. The big glop of goo is just semen aka like mucus and not just swimming sperm. Hope that made sense.

Girls please bare with me. I find out on the 26th when Waylon gets to come home for leave. He has been promised the first flight out in Feb. so he can be home for ovulation. We'll see if that really happens. The 26th is actually the day my af is supposed to start also. I have th option to take clomid this cycle but am SOOPA scared of it. Any thoughts or input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## famof6

Thanks fluter,So I guess I won't get freaked when dh wants to bd everyday for a few days.

I have not taken Clomid,but I believe you said this would be your only chance for a while.Im a risky kind of girl I would say go for it.As long as you are being monitored I would think you would be just fine.I am planning on getting the dr to give me the 21 or 3 day bloods idk which lol.Then I am going to start clomid I think.

I believe Reeds said she took it for like 6 months so maybe she will post tomorrow on the subject.


----------



## Superstoked

:thumbup: Thank you so much for the invite!! I feel loved :flower: lol 

I have missed you Needa! :hugs: 

I am sorry to hear about Ready! I would love to hear about her pregnancy journey..sigh I just wish she could come back. 

Reeds I can not wait to see pics, how exciting. 

Fam , I think the unicorn pillow is super cute! lol I am glad your HSG went well! 

fluter, I hope your DH arrives home in time to catch that eggie :hugs: I am not very educated when it comes to clomid , I am sure the other lovely ladies could help you more with that.:hugs:

AFM , well not much new going on here. I thought I O'd a few days ago, I am not sure, I never had any opk's but did get some bd'ing in just in case LOL.. I had ordered them and preg test's and I got the test's but no opks :nope: I never checked the mail today as I have to drive 30 mins to check it. I will check it out tomorrow. I probally never even o'd:shrug: lol Today I discovered a few pimples and a few tugs in the belly, I sure hope af is coming on time, but no hopes up cuz I know she can be on the missing list after a MC. All a waiting game ladies! lol


Thanks again for having me!


Oh , I think Fam already read my journal, but what an odd dream I had last night..lol check it out!! lol


----------



## fluterby429

Super I hope your cycle gets here and back on track. 

I'm generally a risky kinda girl too but I have a friend that is a fellow TR sister who hates clomid and tells me all the bad stuff that can happen while on it. Most of what she is saying is more likely to happen after repeat use. I'm pretty much like F it...whatever happens happens. So we shall see what it will be after he tells me when he is gettin his booty back here to me.

I so need a sex pillow lol


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> Super I hope your cycle gets here and back on track.
> 
> I'm generally a risky kinda girl too but I have a friend that is a fellow TR sister who hates clomid and tells me all the bad stuff that can happen while on it. Most of what she is saying is more likely to happen after repeat use. I'm pretty much like F it...whatever happens happens. So we shall see what it will be after he tells me when he is gettin his booty back here to me.
> 
> I so need a sex pillow lol

Yes that would be scary after hearing that from your friend.Well GL in whatever you decide.Hoping you catch that eggy with or without it!!You also had the hsg if I remember correctly so I think you may just be set with that alone.I am rooting for ya!


----------



## needafriend

GOOD MORNING LADIES...
I was so excited to log on today to see whats up. YAY....thanks to fluter and super for understanding and joining the new thread. 

Fluter...I bet u are beyond excited to have DH come home...sending tons of baby dust your way, and hope you have fun as well. *wink. I wouldn't worry too much about clomid, I have heard alot of good things about it.

Super....I missed u too, I have been around just not posting on the tr thread. Hoping u had some well timed bding and caught that egg. If u think u o'ed u prob did. Hope your poas come in soon.

Fluter....I had a doppler, bought it off ebay new for $65 with shipping, from japan..LOL, I know, I am cheap. Sonoline B 3mhz. used it til about 18 weeks? Baby was sooo active I sold it on kijiji $135 which is canada's craigs list. LOL...I made money on that one. It was a good machine. I went through alot of gel though....

Going to drop kids off, bum around for abit....hoping to come back on and see more of the "oldies" on here. YAY.....Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Adanma

ahhhhhhhhh. Yes that was a sigh of relief. So nice to have a normal paced thread again. How are all of you!?

AFM:CD 19, 4dpo I think. My Preston turned 4 yesterday and my Ian lost his first tooth! Big day yesterday! Preston's party is on sunday and he's having a spongebob cake (should be much easier than the big rig...) My doggie got a dental cleaning yesterday and a spa day afterward so she is all good smelling and beautiful now. lol! Hell, I need one of those...

Anyway ladies so glad to be here!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello everyone!! 

Fam I agree with what Fluter said about the sperm...bd everyday or everyother is great as long as his count is normal and if you wait to long it will cause the spermies to go "bad". SOunds funny but we was told the same. 

Fluter I did do 7 cycles of clomid...bad side affects are rare. I say go for it. Even if you O on your own it causes a stronger O. 

Adanma sounds like you had a great day yesterday. I wish I was crafty and could make cakes and stuff. Tj is artsy one in the house. LOL 

Super you did have a bleed at the time of your mc right?? Some dr's say that is your period...I know not all but as long as it was the normal length of your cycle then I would say there is a good chance of O and I have even seen woman on here that had no bleed at time of it and O 2 weeks right after. Praying that your body gets back to normal soon. XX

Needa have a great day out. We got a snow day so I am gonna be playing Wii with the kids. :)


----------



## famof6

Its so funny I come in this thread and don't have to ask the million ?s.I know when everyone had what,How long they have been trying all that good stuff.

Adanma,I want to see a pic of that cake.I bet it will be lovely.My little yorkie had his day yesterday too.I would love to have the shampoo they use it smells great.


Super,I did read about your dream in your journal.That was to funny.I have crazy dreams but usually only remember pieces of them through out the day.

Needa,funny you said craislist.I am prolly going to spend the day meeting up with people who are buying the kids video games today.I am off this week and clearing out clutter.

Hope you ladies are having a great day!!


----------



## Superstoked

Reeds, yes I did have a bleed at the time of mc, it was just like a period, maybe a little less, I had my couple of days of heavy but nothing to complain about. I di dnot lose anything maybe some tiny bits of tissuey stuff. The doctor did ask me if my period came yet, I told her I started to bleed, she said yes, your period... And it was 6 days, normal period length. Comparing it to others experience in mc, I did not feel that much pain or blood, had some cramping which comes with af anyways.

We shall see I guess :) . Thanks :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I experienced the same with my first mc...I so hate that we have had to go through that. XXX So I would say your cycle is back but time will really tell with this one. Praying for you hun.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Sandi for the reassurance. Lord knows I needed a lilttle.

Fam I agree with hou on coming on this thread and already knowing whats up.

Adanma sounds like a good day! I hear ya on needing a spa treatment myself lol. DH got me an all day package a couple years ago for my bday...he set it all up from Iraq. I love being crafy. I make and sell hairbows, diaper cakes, tutu's. All kinds of stuff. I need to put more effort into trying to sell my stuff. My cousin and I are thinking of doing some craft shows this spring/summer.

We have tons of snow here in the Ohio Valley area and I'm so sick of it!

Hope all is well ladies


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> Thanks Sandi for the reassurance. Lord knows I needed a lilttle.
> 
> Fam I agree with hou on coming on this thread and already knowing whats up.
> 
> Adanma sounds like a good day! I hear ya on needing a spa treatment myself lol. DH got me an all day package a couple years ago for my bday...he set it all up from Iraq. I love being crafy. I make and sell hairbows, diaper cakes, tutu's. All kinds of stuff. I need to put more effort into trying to sell my stuff. My cousin and I are thinking of doing some craft shows this spring/summer.
> 
> We have tons of snow here in the Ohio Valley area and I'm so sick of it!
> 
> Hope all is well ladies

You should start selling those hairbows.I know when I was buying boutique hairbows for DD they cost a fortune.I was spending about $150 a month on them,maybe that is why dh says he wants a boy.lol


----------



## needafriend

Hello girls....

Just got home, what a busy day of shopping with a friend. came home to having all the parking spots in front of our house plowed in. We havent done the drive way all this season so it's worse. Joe is gone til tomorrow so I had to shovel with the neighbour boy for 45 mins. Holy BH...lol. So trying to pay someone to plow out the area. Record breaking snow falls here this year. 

Adanma...post a pic of the cake. So glad u found us here and joined in.I want a trip to the dog spa....I am not fussy.


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies

Well I went to my dr today to get my official hsg results.He just said they are open looks like you had a sucessful TR.He is sending dh in for a sa.He said we could just drop it off anytime at the lab.I asked him how long it would take to get the results.He told me I would not get them until my appt. on 2/21.That is a month away so right now I am not in a hurry to get dh over there.I am on cd 13 and I am not wasting any spermies for a test that is going to take a month to get the results.

He also gave me a bbt chart and wants me to try and temp starting tomorrow.So we will see how that goes.


----------



## fluterby429

fam good luck on thee BBT. I wanted to do it but my sleep is just too chaotic and it would be real wacky looking. Glad your HSG results were all clear. It really was a relief for me when I had mine. 

I don't charge that much for hairbows liike other places do. I started making them cause of my daughter and now she is a month away from being 9 and is over them really. I do make her the big flower clips from time to time she'll wear those.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## needafriend

Thats excellent news fam...yay. I am with Sandy....HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## Superstoked

Great news Fam..Happy Friday ladies. Having a girl night with my girlie..be 13 in May :( but still my baby! Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies.... Sorry I have been MIA .... In-law drama(rolling my eye)!!! 
So how has everyone been??? I have been doing okay with the kids... They all started back to school this past Tuesday and had a good 4 days in school:) DH is out to sea... We miss him but he will be back soon and we are looking forward to that day:) It's 1220 am here in California,USA.... So I am going to try and get some sleep. I will pop back in over the weekend. Night/Morning ladies


----------



## fluterby429

Glad you stopped in Navy. Sorry to hear about the IL drama and hubs being out to sea.

A girl on my Rio Bravo TR thread just announced she is having twins boy/girl. How exciting. I'd love to get that lucky cause if I have a c-section the Dr. that did my TR said it should be my last cause of scar tissue on my uterus :( and besides that dh says only one unless we got a 2 for one special lol

Hope ya'll have a great weekend


----------



## Superstoked

Hey Navy, glad to see you back :) Sorry for the in-law troubles. The kids are settled back in school, that is great. Nice to see you again!

Fluter, 2 for one special..lol I like that...lol Wouldn't be great to have that twins? 

How is everyone's weekend going? Mine is going well. I had some (tmi) bloody boogers today...prickly twingy feeling in lower belly some times shoots and some times just fades in and out? Also lower belly tender when pressed(above pubic bone), feeling a little heavy uterus. Not sure what my body is telling me right now, so confused since mc...


----------



## fluterby429

Super I hope these are all signs of something wonderful


----------



## fluterby429

can someone tell me how to put your TTC journal as a link? I finally made one


----------



## Superstoked

fluterby429 said:


> can someone tell me how to put your TTC journal as a link? I finally made one

 * Type the word of phrase you want to link (Example: 'Click here to see my journal').
* Highlight the word or phrase by holding down the left mouse button and dragging your cursor over it (just like you would if you were going to copy and paste).
* Press the button.
* Copy and paste the URL you want to link to into the box that pops up, and press 'OK'.



Hope this helps!



https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/481539-make-text-link.html try this link


----------



## fluterby429

Yay thanks Super!


----------



## Superstoked

fluterby429 said:


> Yay thanks Super!

No problem! Cant wait to stalk :)


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening Ladies. I just wanted to pop in to see how everyone is doing. We are okay here. I dyed my hair today...took the kids to the park and the kids and I watched some movies today. Tomorrow is FOOTBALL!! YAY:) okay i will check back in later.


----------



## famof6

Hi Navy,I wish we could go to the park but it's to cold.:nope:


I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## fluterby429

well AF showed up 3 days early! I knew it was gonna happen cause ov'd early and my lp is always 14 days long. Soooo I'm pretty bummed. I fear my chances have been ruined.


----------



## famof6

I am sorry to hear that Fluter.Have you found out when DH is coming home?When I was trying to decide whether I would take clomid or not while searching I found many posts where ladies said it made them O later than usual I am not sure if they were taking it 3-7 or 5-9 though.I am still holding out hope that the timing works out perfect for you!!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Fam. I should know for sure on Wed. I think I'm still gonna take the clomid just incase and hopefully it will cause to O later. I have read that it does that for lots of people. I need to stay positive. It's just such a downer to not even have the option to try and then pump youself up for the opportunity and then bam feeling shut down agan. SIGHHHH. This is soo stressfull


----------



## needafriend

Hello ladies....

Fluter, how long will DH be home for? I am hoping all will work out for u with your bding.

Fam, navy, adanma, reeds, super....how are all u ladies today?

AFM...I have a dull sinus headache and am getting swollen legs and ankles. Fun....


----------



## Adanma

Hey ladies! Getting ready for my son's party, but thought I'd take a moment to check in.

Feeling pretty good today. I'm really tired, but we have a little cold going around our house right now which I think is the culprit. 7dpo today. Nothing to report really since I won't be testing unless I miss AF. I'm due the 30th so...a few days left yet.

Quick question, can your tubes be open initially and then after several months or even years close over with scar tissue? Or is it pretty much if they are open after the first few months they'll stay open?

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, Fluter I am sorry af arrived early. I am clueless when it comes to clomid, but if it can possibly delay O for a few days then that sounds great. I hope it all works out for you in the end.xx

Adanma, I am guessing if there is no scar tissue after all the healing is done, it would be open tubes without and scar tissue reappearing. But good question... I would like to know myself. I hope your son has a terrific day, be sure to post a pic of the cake! FX for a sticky bean :hugs:

Needa, I am just peachy today. We are getting some snow here today, we calling 10 cm, but a little rain afterwards so it will not stick around for too long. I feel like a bummer today, not very postitive. not knowing if I really did o, even though I feel I did, it is stressful. So I am gonna just say I am waiting for af. If she arrives then great, my body is back in order if not then I should get a + test. I have myself totally strssed out looking for every little possible sign and I do not even know if I O'd for sure. lol


----------



## needafriend

Hiya Adanma....I would agree with super on that one. Once the healing is done, unless there is trauma to the tubes???...there would be no chance for scar tissue to form.
FX for u in ur tww.

Super....don't feel stressed, I am sure u o'd. It will happen again girl. 
I know u and adanma had successful TR's so its just in Gods hands now.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FLuter I did O later on Clomid as well. And it did dry up my cm which was really non existent for me anyway so if you have that problem get some conceive plus or preseed. Or use the BSF. LOL Praying all the timing goes well for you. XXX

Super I hope your body is back to normal. I had found with mine it usually did cause we unfortunately didn't get that far in the pregnancies. XX

Fam HOw are ya??

Asfm I am sad...my uncle is dying and I wish my family would have let me deal with it my way. But oh no they are pushy and I gave in and went to see him yesterday but no one bothered to tell me that he was skin and bnes and in a coma. They have given him 48 hours to live and I would have rather remembered him how I seen him at Christmas. He is my favorite uncle and like a Dad to me....but I do not deal with death well and I wanted his good memories and not of him that way. Probably sounds selfish.


----------



## fluterby429

Reeds I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle. (((hugs)))

Adanma Fx'd for ya

Super hopefully this is it for ya sister but if not at least you will know your body is regulating itself and hopefully the next cycle there will be less questioning your body. TTC is soo stressful

DH will be home for only 15days so not enough time for another cycle. This would be our one and only chance for about 8 or 9 more months. So I'm pretty bummed. I don't have EWCM at all I just get the watery type. I have some pre-seed and I got some mucinex to take as well. I'm just gonna truck on as if it's gonna workout just in case by some miracle it does!


----------



## famof6

Adanma,I am with the other ladies on the tubes open.I would think they would remain open.The very few I have seen that said one closed was due to a infection they had.Hoping you get your sticky bean soon!!

Super,FX you did O,and caught that eggy!!

Reeds,I am so sorry about your uncle:hugs:

Needa,I hope you get to feeling better!

Fluter,I also only have had watery the last few cycles.I use preseed and mucinex too.I am going to try the bsf this month though.

AFM,I am starting to wonder if I am going to O at all this cycle,cd 15 and another -opk today.The dr did tell me to start temp and I did but I was so late in my cycle,I don't think its going to help with me determing O this cycle.Either way I guess that means I will have a longer cycle and I was hoping I could test on my B-day!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam are you using Fertility Friend to help determine O?? Or just charting on paper?


----------



## famof6

The dr gave me a paper chart and I just laughed,but yes I am using FF.I am going back to work tomorrow on night shift and just don't think it is going to work.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It might be a bit confusing. I really think the main thing is the constant amount of sleep. YOur on nights more than anything right?


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> It might be a bit confusing. I really think the main thing is the constant amount of sleep. YOur on nights more than anything right?


Yes,I only work nights.I am off this week.It's just that I sleep usually from 9am-2 unless the kids or I have a appt. then I sleep in the afternoon.After only sleeping 5hrs a day during the week.I crash on the weekend because dh is here with the kids.So I sleep more.I am going to give it a try anyway.DR's orders.lol


----------



## Adanma

reeds: so sorry! Thinking of you.

fam: there is no way I could keep that schedule! kudos to you girl! Fx for you

super: the uncertainty of everything each month drives me crazy every time. Did I really o? will I have adequate cm? is my body killing my hubby's swimmers? It's truly enough to drive you nuts. Then having a loss or several just adds a whole other dimension to the anxiety. Fx for you too.

AFM: too tired to get my pictures on flickr and put them up here today. I'll do it tomorrow. The cake came out great!

navy: how are your wrists doing? are you going to neeed surgery?

sorry if I forgot anyone I'm so tired right now after the party. ZZZzzzz lol

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

hi ladies...just checkin in. I got the clomid today. I guess I'm gonna take 50mg of it starting tomorrow and pray! On another note my eye liid is red swollen and hurts. Underneath the top lid there seems to be a bump but my bottom lid is red swollen and hurts too. My dd had a bad stomache paiin last night but she didnt get sick. She had frequent urination. Real frequent! She feels better today. I'm taking her to the doctor tomorrow and mybe they'll look at my eye too.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter sounds like you have a stye. Those are painful.


----------



## fluterby429

I think that's what it might b too Sandi. I've never had one before. It's starting to itch a lil but to touch it is just so painful.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am glad this thread is here. I miss our chats. I have updated my journal and I am so glad to have you ladies in my life. :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Fluter,Ouch that does sound painful.I know the dr will prolly give you something for it,but I did see some otc stuff at cvs awhile back that said it was for that.I hope your DD gets to feeling better.

Ready,Glad to see you on here.Sending prayers you way hun.:hugs:We all missed you.


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Ready soo glad yor back


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So HAPPY to see Karen back!!


----------



## Superstoked

YaY Karen is back! :)


----------



## Adanma

Ready!!!! Yay! How are you feeling these days?

Okay so I'm ignorant and a little dumb when it comes to this stuff sometimes... what does clomid do? Does it make you ovulate or....? I've seen some people on here using it who already ovulate though so why would that be? I'm confused! LOL! At any rate whatever it does I hope it's successful for you!

AFM: 9dpo. Feeling really extraordinarily symptom free. No sore boobs, no tummy ache, nothing. I'll take it! I was feeling really awful teh second half of my cycle every cycle and it sucked! So this is muuuuuch better. Going to go get my pictures up on flickr now and share them here.

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

Okay here are the party pictures:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5387143837_939734baaa.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5220/5387141445_3746b8c50f.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5217/5387144615_7a53c2bdf3.jpg


#1 spongebob cake
#2 Preston blowing out candles
#3 Azaria being gorgeous

There you go!!

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, what a job on the cake!!! You have talent my friend!!! Awesome!

Azaria is such a cutie :)


----------



## needafriend

Adanma.....a true talent making those great cakes. I used to always make my boys and got lazy a few years back. A shame as the pictures are such a nice keep sake. 
LOVE that little ones hair...lol. 

Sending Babydust your way in your tww....


----------



## Adanma

Thanks guys. Needa: I love when my sister does Azaria's hair like that it's so cute! My mom used to do ours in three pig tails when we were young.

Went to cvs today and bought tests. lol! I have every intention of waiting til AF is due, but now that they're in the house it's gonna be hard! I justified it because I had a coupon. lol! I have a feeling I'm going to justify testing early too since there are 3 tests in the box...

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Awesome job on the cake! Aww you know you are gonna POAS lol. Baby dust for your 2WW!

IDK if I asked this or not but Sandi do you know if I take clomid on cd5-9 instead of 3-7 that it might cause ovulation later? I'm grasping at straws here in desperation. Waylon will not get to me until CD15 which I know iis gonna be a day late and a dollar short. I'm trying to buy myself a day or two


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....LOL, I so know that feeling when u trick yourself into justifying doing a POAS.Coupons are good, so that means it's ok to try one early, right? Since it was such a savings..lol


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Love the cake pics.What a cutie that LO is!!I love the hair too.If you used a coupon then you have every right to poas early!!:haha:


----------



## floppyears

Hey sisters I am here :). During mc I just couldn't bring myself to log in or talk to anyone. Needa thanks so much for your kind words and support during this time. Man what a process I know some of ladies know how it is. I am here and back. I have been hurt by several boards that were so called supportive and I know what its like to be hurt by words. You ladies are awesome and I am blessed to be apart this support group. I was tearful this morning feeling better thanks to coming here. Ready- your in my thoughts and prayers sis I pray that the peace of our Lord and saviour be upon u and family during this time.


----------



## Adanma

Good to see you back floppy! It breaks my heart when I hear of someone having to go through that pain. I know the feeling and I wouldn't wish it on anybody.

My resolve is crumbling. I'm going to wait til friday at least....hopefully. Why can't I stop myself!?!? lol!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

floppy....I am so glad you joined us. We missed u and are totally here to support you in any way we can. We must never forget that God has a plan for us and he will provide in time. Sometimes we feel so alone and ask why... but that is when we need to take a step back and know he is there and carries us when we are at our lowest. HE WILL PROVIDE.
I am with fam....I think using coupons gives u the right to test more often!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

fluterby429 said:


> Awesome job on the cake! Aww you know you are gonna POAS lol. Baby dust for your 2WW!
> 
> IDK if I asked this or not but Sandi do you know if I take clomid on cd5-9 instead of 3-7 that it might cause ovulation later? I'm grasping at straws here in desperation. Waylon will not get to me until CD15 which I know iis gonna be a day late and a dollar short. I'm trying to buy myself a day or two

yes you can take it cd 5-9. I have seen woman take it then. You usuall O about 5 to 9 days after you take your last pill so if that would work better with your cycle. Try it. When in your cycle do you usually O?


----------



## fluterby429

floppy so glad to have you back! It's understandable you needed a break. We r always here to support you. 

Sandi I usually O CD14-16. I always have a14day lp. However I o'd soo early last cycle like CD12 OR 13. I'm just trying to delay at least til CD 15 OR 16. Who knows. I'm so stressed and over it really


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am feeling better today. It was a very painful night last night and this morning. But this morning it all finally past. 

Adanma, that was an awesome cake. Your niece is a cutie.

Flutter, I hope you delay your O and get your BFP.

How are my other ladies doing?


----------



## Superstoked

Hey Ready! Lovely picture :) 

I am feeling fine....Just waiting on af or bfp. I'll take whatever it is. I will be just as happy to see af, I then will know my body is back and ready to go. But a bfp would be just as nice! :)

:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Super I pray you get your BFP.

What happen to Shellie?


----------



## Superstoked

She was taking a break for a while. She finally wrote on her journal yesterday! Everyone was worried about her.


----------



## floppyears

CD17 wondering will my cycle go back to 28-29 days after mc.Trying my very best to keep busy. I am thinking to take a sewing/knitting/beading class.

Super- fingers crossed 

Flutter- is your dh back? 

Navy- how have u been? I think we might be neighbors

Adanma-beautiful pics :)

Famof6- how you been?


----------



## famof6

Ready,I am glad to hear you feel better.I want you to know I am thinking of you during your struggle and you will continue to be in my prayers.:hugs:

Floppy,I am doing well.I just entered my 2ww.I am glad to see you back!Again I am sorry for your loss.:hugs:

I want you ladies to know that I am glad to be part of such a supportive group.TTC is very hard and I am glad to we can talk and support each other on this journey!!


----------



## fluterby429

Nope my dh isn't back yet. He leaves Iraq on the 2nd but may not reach me till the 6th. AF decided to come 3 days early and throw all out TTC plans out of whack. I'm gonna take clomid iin hopes of delaying O by a day or so. Pretty much grasping at straws lol not going down without a fight at least. I won't get to ttc again for about 9mo if we miss this chance. All I can do now is pray that everything lines up. I just want a chance to try!


----------



## needafriend

Fluter....I am praying that your timing will line up with hubbys visit. 

Fam...I hear ya on the thread and having the support. We ALL know exactly how important this is for us who have had a TR and ache for a healthy baby.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Needa how are you feeling? How is mommy and baby? 

Fluter, I sure hope all goes well for you. FX 

Fam , I hope the 2ww goes quickly and results in a bfp!! :hugs:

Reeds, how are you doing hun? :hugs:

afm, not much really going on. If I did infact O, then perhaps 5 or 6dpo? No symptoms really, mild cramps that come and go and mild bb tenderness. 

:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

thanks ladies. I'm juust so excited to see him!

Super Fx'd for you!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies. 

How is my favorite group of TR ladies today?

I am feeling much better today. I have very minimum bleeding today. We are moving this weekend and I am so excited about the new home. :happydance: I am going to hit the gym really hard next week and I can hardly wait to get back fine. LOL

Needa and Reeds, please do not forget to pm with the stores you are registared at and your full name.

Flutter, I hope you catch the egg.

Floopy, glad you are doing well.

Super, How is it going?

Fam, thanks sweetie. I could not do it with all of you.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Karen how exciting a new home!! Did you just purchase it?? I would love a new home but Tj will not sell he is in love with this place....I hate it. LOL 

Fluter did you decide what cd's your gonna use the clomid??


----------



## needafriend

I am doing well super, I have been having a ton of swelling in my calves and ankles these days. Need to mention it to Dr on Tuesday. I am not sleeping well but thats par for the course. FX for your symptoms to be a start of a BFP.

Ready....I am happy that ur happy to move. I have moved every year for the last 4 years for my job so buying a house and knowing that I will NOT be moving for many years excites me. We have a ton of things and moving clients is always a pain.


----------



## fluterby429

Karen woo hoo on a new home! We move all the time! I really don't mind it. I like the change in scenary.

Sandi I'm gonna start tomorrow on CD5 and hope for the best. That's about all I can do at this point.

Carole swelling sucks! I was so swollen with my first that i could fel the water sloshing around on the tops of my feet...Ga-ross! Toximia was awesome lol! Make sure you mention the sleep to your doc too. They can give you Ambien.


----------



## floppyears

Ready- Congrats on your move :). Good to hear your feeling better. I haven't been able to get to the gym in a long while. I have an appointment to meet with hernia surgeon for navel hernia. The last time I was on the elipical hernia was burning so I have to have it removed. It's getting in the way of my spin class and me keeping my sexy right lol. I have been walking since we are having very beautiful Spring/Summer weather.

Navy- how are u? 

Reeds- i see your getting close to due date :)

Flutter- how long will dh be home for this time? How exciting! My dh use to be in the Navy so I can relate. 

Super- :) fingers crossed


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Gunner will be here in a few months. But LUCKY Carole gets to go first. I am so jealous. LOL JK. I am excited for her. I


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Karen how exciting a new home!! Did you just purchase it?? I would love a new home but Tj will not sell he is in love with this place....I hate it. LOL
> 
> Fluter did you decide what cd's your gonna use the clomid??

It is a lease with the option to buy. But I think we will buy it. I love it. We had the room picked out for the baby. :cry: But oh well. Now I am going to use it as my WII and excercise room. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Option to buy is great. I am sure the exercise room will be a nursery before you know it.


----------



## fluterby429

floppy sorry to hear about your hernia. Ouch!!! My dh will be here for 15days. Then he has to go back to Iraq till Sept. and then back to TX until late Nov. We're hopng some dates get changed but as of now this is where we're at


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> floppy sorry to hear about your hernia. Ouch!!! My dh will be here for 15days. Then he has to go back to Iraq till Sept. and then back to TX until late Nov. We're hopng some dates get changed but as of now this is where we're at

I hope some dates change too. Even if you get your BFP this month I still hope some dates change, just so you can have some time with hubby.


----------



## Adanma

ready: I think I am the only one who had no clue you had a mc. I'm so sorry! You'll be blessed again soon. Congrats on the new house.

fluter: fx for you girl!

reeds and needa: getting so close! needa I was so swollen with my Ian it was out of control. I couldn't stuff my feet into shoes even! Talk about cankles...

AFM: feeling fine today. I jetted into the bathroom this morning to avoid poas. I was succesful! lol! tomorrow is Friday and I think I'm 12dpo then although it could be as early as 10dpo still since I had pains and ewcm from CD15 til CD17. I am going to test tomorrow morning and then again on Sunday if AF doesn't come. fx!

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Needa, I remember the swelling with my DD like Adanma said, Hello cankles!!! But I think it was much later in the pregnancy, so long ago..lol.

Ready congrats on the move hun! I wanna wii too! Hubby has xbox, but I heard the wii is fun. :hugs:

Floppy, I hope your appointment goes well. :hugs:

Adanma, I have done the jet thing a couple of times but not always as succesful...lol FX!

Fluter, It would be fantastic to get your your bfp! The time away from each other just makes the time you have together that much more special. :hugs:

Reeds, how are you hun? Sorry about your uncle. xx

Fam, You must be in the tww now? FX I hope all is well.

Afm, it is a miserable day here, snow and freezing rain and then some more snow. Everything is closed, and my feet are freeziing, can't seem to warm them up. 8 or 9dpo, if I did ovulate...Nothing going on in terms of symptoms, some cramping last night but gone today. Nips tingle but not sore....Not feeling anything...lol Just hope af arrives soon.

:hugs:


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies,I hope everyone is doing well!!I am just trying to ride out this 2ww


----------



## Adanma

BFP!!!!!!!!!!! Please stick! gonna post picture next!

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

Okay I've been trying for like 10 minutes to get a picture of this and I can't! If I turn my flash off I can't hold still enough for it to take the picture. Sorry. I will test again in a couple of days and hopefully it will be darker and easier to photo. yayayayayay!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....YAY for u. Would love to see a pic, try again. LOL... SO pleased for u. I knew it wouldn't take long to happen for u. PRAYERS going out to u and your bean!


----------



## fluterby429

SWEET! Congrats Adanma!!
Can't wait to see a pic.

Fam Fx'd for you!

I need this winter weather on the east coast to stop. I'm so scared he is gonna get delayed coming thru there. They usually refuel in Main. This week is gonna creep by lol I'm so excited to see him


----------



## floppyears

wowers! That is great news Adanma :) Congrats :) I look forward to seeing the picture. Come on pic. Praying for you girl! Yay! 

Flutters- hope it all wrksout for you :)


----------



## floppyears

ready4onemore said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Karen how exciting a new home!! Did you just purchase it?? I would love a new home but Tj will not sell he is in love with this place....I hate it. LOL
> 
> Fluter did you decide what cd's your gonna use the clomid??
> 
> It is a lease with the option to buy. But I think we will buy it. I love it. We had the room picked out for the baby. :cry: But oh well. Now I am going to use it as my WII and excercise room. LOLClick to expand...

Ready- Congrats again girl on the home:happydance::happydance::flower::flower:. Do u have any fruit trees in the backyard? Sweet, you can workout at home as well as going to the gym. How exciting! Do u have ideas for decorating?


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, great news!!!! YAY!!! Can`t wait to see pic!! SUPER DUPER HAPPY FOR YOU!!! YAY!! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

How exciting Adanma!!Congrats!!Lots of sticky vibes your way hun!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay Adanma!! I am so excited for you!!

Fluter praying your DH makes it safely home and in time to catch the eggy! 

Hope everyone else is well. XX


----------



## needafriend

Good day ladies....Hope u beauties are all fantastic, wishing baby dust to all in the TWW and to Adanma I am wishing a healthy sticky bean.

AFM....huge decrease in motivation and energy, sleeping crappy at nite, swelling of the ankle/claves. LOL....But I wont bitch too hard. 

Hope u all have a great weekend.


----------



## famof6

Can any of you wonderful ladies look at my chart?My temps have started going down does that mean af is on the way?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## needafriend

I tried to look but only get a wheel???


----------



## famof6

I am trying again.lol

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## fluterby429

I don't know anything about charting. I'm sure Needa will help you. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend! I'm just pumped for next weekend!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam your chart looks great!! YOur still way abve your coverline and FF has given you solid crosshairs of when you O'd!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

we have finally moved all of our things in. I am so tired and have to go back to work tomorrow. My doctor told me she would allow as many days off as I needed but I only took a few. Now I wish I would have taken more days off. LOL

Adanma, :happydance: so excited for you. You so deserve it!!!:happydance:

Flutter, I am so excited for you that your dh will be here soon. I hope you get lots of :sex: in. 

Reeds, how are you sweetie?

Needs, I hope the swelling goes down. You will be hold that little one before you know it.

Hello to anyone I may have missed.


----------



## needafriend

Your chart looks good fam.

ready....u must be thrilled to be all moved, now to unpack. YUK. lol...wishing it painless and quick for u.

Super...where are u?

Adamna....we want to see a pic.

Fluter.....when is your man coming home again? U must be sooo excited. Hoping u catch that egg.

Floppy.....how are u feeling? 

I feel pretty good today, did laundry, baked, made supper. WOW...thats lot for me these days. Find out babies EXACT section day on Tuesday. Was told april 1 but may be march 31?


----------



## famof6

So as long as my temp stays above the red line,that good?Sorry I know nothing about temping.

Reeds,Thanks for taking a look at my chart!

Needa,some days thats alot for me.lol..A April Fool's day baby how cool is that.

Ready,I hear ya with the days off.I have noticed the more days I take off the harder it is for me to go back though.Yay for the move!!

Fluter,So hubby should be home by the weekend.I can only imagine how excited you are.

AFM,I took a huge step today and took DS and his GF out to eat,bowling and mini golf.My little man is growing up and I don't like it.lol.He will be 14 on Friday.Where has the time gone?Hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## floppyears

How exciting Ready :) 

afm- all is well on this end. Enjoying family time  Today we attended a new church, the service was awesome. The Pastor is preaching on the whole book of Revelations which is actually what we wanna hear taught. I am on cd 22 today and have cramping/pulling on the right side. Oh snap hehehe this month is almost over. 

I pray all is well with everyone. Best wishes to u ladies that will be testing soon.


----------



## fluterby429

uhh Ready unpacking sucks. But YAY for being all moved in!

fam my oldest son is 11 and it makes me sad to see them get older so fast!

Needa those dates arre soo close! I bet you're really excited and ready for the end.

My dh leaves Iraq on Wed. normally he would be here in 2 days and that would be awesome but recently some of our friends (other soldiers) have made this travel and it has taken 4-5 days for them to get home. Now with this winter storm moving in I'm scared he will be delayed in Maine where they stop to refuel. I'm pretty sure he won't make it here to catch the egg so at this point I'm just thrilled to get him here!!! And I now know how I react to clomid incase I ever take it again. I only had a headache on day one of clomid and a little pain in the bb's yesterday. Today was my last pill


----------



## Adanma

Hello everyone. Sorry I was not on for so long. My dog is very sick and we had to take her to emergency last night. They think she may have had a seizure. She can't really walk now without stumbling and her eyes are flicking from side to side really fast. She won't eat or drink. She is going to teh vet today to hopefully see if there is anything they can do and to rule out anything like a tumor. My poor baby.

The last test I took pictures of was saturday with afternoon urine. Sunday morning's test was slightly darker. Still not hugely confident. I will post saturdays pic here. I am going to retest tomorrow morning as well. Midwife should be calling today to set up ultrasound and bloods and I'll keep you posted.

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5015/5404783498_f86354980d.jpg

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

okay I just took one and it's much clearer

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5180/5404898256_9827513ea6.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma that is awesome!! Congrats hun!! H&H 9 months to you


----------



## famof6

Congrats Adanma!!Lovely lines you have there!!


----------



## floppyears

Congrats pretty lines :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I am so excited for you. You so deserve it!!! Yay!!!


----------



## fluterby429

yay Adanma sooo excited for you!


----------



## Superstoked

Those lines look great Adanma! Congratsxx YAY!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello lovely ladies :)

4 weeks tomorrow and bfn and no af, just waiting for af to arrive. 

Fam, FX for your bfp hun.

Needa, I hope you are feeling better.

Ready, I am moving in about 2 weeks..dreads it...lol but excited. I hope you get settled in real soon. :hugs:

Reeds, how is the painting going?

Floppy, how are you feeling doll? 

Fluter, how is the clomid working for you?

:hugs:


----------



## Adanma

Thank you everyone for your well wishes! My beta was 35. So as long as it doubles on wednesday we should be in good shape!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma.....awesome line, how many dpo are u? 35 is not a shabby number at all. Mine was 27....I am so happy for u. Praying for u!!! ( I LOVE your little brown babes in your ticker...lol)

Iam better super. I was kinda lazy with taking my iron pills as I was told last week I have anemia. As well as not taking my vitamin d. Makes a HUGE difference so I will remember to take them.
FX for u....not too late yet.

Hope everyone else is doing amazing!!

Fluter....I am hoping u still can catch that egg, but enjoy the precious time with your DH.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mine was 33 at that point Adanma!! FX they keep climbing.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls I think I am done with the othe thread completely. The one girl on there keeps sending PM and asking me questions and I answer then she goes and says something totally different on the thread and totally dismissed what I told her and acts like I am wrong. Then the other jut counterdicts everything I say...I give up. I wish them all the best and BFP's soon but that thread is not for me anymore. :(


----------



## needafriend

LOL....nice. Sorry for laughing but glad its u and not me. I dont have any patience to deal with that. I am a cow some days. LOL.....

I pop in and out but keep my comments to myself most the time as I cant handle draggin on the same topic for 4 pages??? 

I guess I am just used to how we have all interacted for the last 9 months I have been chatting with u TR ladies.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I guess that is what I mean...I mean geez take the answer check it out on your own and go with it. Stop asking the same darn thing over and over...and then don't pm me want my answer then diss me on the thread even though the other ladies doens't know its me. BUt whatever. I am being a hormonal cow I am sure but its upsets me. I am so glad that we have this thread to chat on with the orginial ladies. YOu all are the best!


----------



## needafriend

cheers to that!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

I totally agree Reeds and Needa. I popped in and was like WTH. LOL I hate that they took over our thread but I am grateful that we have this thread.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know Karen...its crazy. They obsess about the same thing over and over. None of us are the same and all we can do is say what we did or found worked for us but I don't expected to feel like I am being put down for it.


----------



## fluterby429

I agree about the other thread. I also feel like it's on crack or speed lol. Honestly I only pop in to see if there are any bfp's

Today was my last day of clomid. I really had micro side effects. 1st day had a headache and the past couple days my boobs feel heavy and have a few pains. Tonight I'm feeling some twinges on the right side. Is that normal? 

Adanma fx'd your numbers go up and up!


----------



## ready4onemore

They keep asking all these questions then when people respond they go google it and post links. Than doggone it you should have done that in the first flipping place.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah Fluter I think that is normal...I had it. Its means its working and your ovaries are kicking in and making follies. :) ANy news on your dh?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ready4onemore said:


> They keep asking all these questions then when people respond they go google it and post links. Than doggone it you should have done that in the first flipping place.

I know!! And the one girl who flips about everything keeps pm and then in the thread finds ways to tell me I am wrong!! I am like geez then stop asking me. I am just gonna unscribe and stop answering her pm's


----------



## ready4onemore

I have been debating if I wanted to unscribe as well. But since all of you ladies are here, more then likely I will.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I really hate to be that way but I don't like the feeling it gives me anymore.


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I really hate to be that way but I don't like the feeling it gives me anymore.

Me either. I wish we could unscbribe them. LOL or at least block them.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL thats funny!! I am off to bed hun. I hope you have a good night. XX


----------



## needafriend

What does unsubscribe mean? Does that mean all our post will be removed? 
I am glad we have moved as well.....it's like it used to be. WOnder if anyone knows we are here...hehe

Fluter....u made me laugh when u said it was like they were on crack or speed ...LOL..thats exactly what I think.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Sandi. I figured that's what is going on in there. Now the lil eggies just need to stay put til he gets here! No news yet. I might know something today but if not I'll know more tomorrow. Positive thought is all keep telling myself.


----------



## famof6

You ladies are to funny!!I quit responding to the PM's after the first week.lol.It got to be to much and all the words ran together.It would take me a 1/2 hr to read.

I do miss Shellie though so if anyone decides to invite her over,I would be super excited.

AFM,I am super proud of myself.I have been so much more relaxed this cycle.I think it was the hsg that put my mind at ease.We are waiting until af shows to get the SA.I will be turning 30 on Thursday and freaking out just a little,and no I don't think that is old.I have just been scared of that Bday since I turned 20.lol DS turns 14 on Friday so that party should keep my mind off of it.


----------



## Adanma

fluter: sounds like somethings working it's magic in there!

fam: I turn 30 in September 2011 and I keep thinking of how this is my last few months in my 20's. I have heard that the thirties are MUCH better than the twenties though so I guess I should be looking forward eh?

About the other thread...... I stopped even checking in there once this thread was going. My goodness....it feels like a bunch of 15 year olds giggling, chatting, and freaking out! Can't do it.

Someone asked me how many dpo I was. I was 15dpo yesterday when I got my blood work so I'm pleased with the number! During the mc in August I was 18 dpo and it was 14 so... I think this is better. I am doing progesterone cream this time which I really think made the difference. My temp would usually start to drop 10 or 11 dpo even though my LP was 14 days so I was thinking maybe the progesterone was going down to soon for the egg to really implant. I also did the baking soda this time! lol! I'm telling you there is something to that whole thing!

In other news: My husbands grandpa died this morning. We knew it was coming, but still so sad. Ian reminded us he is in heaven with grandma though so... he's right. They were so much in love and he is for sure happy to be back with her.

Also, my dog possibly had a seizure sunday. We came home to find vomit all over the place and she had pooped in the house which she NEVER does. We let her outside and she was just stumbling around. We took her to emergency where they said she may have had a seizure and to keep watch over her. Yesterday she was much worse she had to be carried everywhere and her eyes were really shooting back and forth very quickly. SHe wasn't eating or drinking. Took her to the vet and they confirmed peripheral vestibular disorder which is inflammation of teh nerves connecting the inner ear to the cerebellum. They gave her some meclizine for dizziness and some ear drops. She is a bit better today and it should resolve in the coming weeks. I thought she was going to have to be put down. SHe is 8 and a half and I just thought it was the end. Thank God it's something that should resolve!

I will check in later to see how everyone is doing. HAve a nice day and anyone who is in the storm area please be careful! I really wanted to keep hubby home today, but he had to go to work.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma I am so sorry for your loss. I also hope your puppy is ok. 

Carole when you click on your USer CP and it shows all the threads you are on there is a spot below it that says unscribe...and then it won't show up as one you follow anymore. HOpe that makes sense. LOL 

Hope everyone is staying snuggly and warm. We are gettting hammered with ice right now. FUN fUn


----------



## Adanma

Reeds: we got a bunch of ice and sleet yesterday and last night. It's stopped now, but we are supposed to get a bunch of snow this afternoon into tomorrow. Icky.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, I just hope they don't know we are here. LOL

Flutter, FX that you don't "O" until hubby gets here.

Adanma, sorry for your lost. Also, hope your dog get better. 

Fam, I had fun in my twenties but also did a lot of stupid stuff too. But I think I got a lot wiser in my thirties. Not saying you are not wise you may just start seeing things differently now. I hope that makes sense.

Reeds, It is suppose to snow here in Texas. Yay we get a snow day. LOL Anytime it snows in my part of Texas we pretty much close every thing. LOL

I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies,

Adanma, sorry for your loss, I am glad your sweet dog is on the road to getting better.

The other thread...lol WOW..is all have to say! I feel so pushed out of there. :( I so do not belong there. So glad I am here! 

Needa, get those vits in you young lady! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Snow is Texas! Wow Karen that doesn't happen often does it??


----------



## floppyears

sorry for your loss adanma good to know ur dog is getting better

wowers for the other thread. I went over there and I was so lost. I am grateful to be over here with you ladies that are all level headed and not obsessing. 

Super- thanks for asking about me.

afm- i am fine cd24 10dpo cramping on the right side. Praying that my cycle returns to 28-29 days cycle like it was before mc. 

Ready- Snow in Texas is that normal for u all?


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Snow is Texas! Wow Karen that doesn't happen often does it??

No not to often. When my son went to college in Missouri (Columbia) he said everyday some one asked him "Have you ever seen snow?" LOL Funny thing is that year we got snow before they did. So I took a picture and sent it to him and told him to tell his friends, "Yes! I have seen snow." LOL


----------



## Superstoked

Okay, I am clearly a poasa lol so here are todays tests. 1st 2 are opk and last one is -pg test... I woke this morning with sore bb's and constipated i decided to test...help??? LOL
 



Attached Files:







0201111552-00.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6









0201111551-00.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7









0201111552-01.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma sorry for hour families loss. Even knowing it's coming doesn't take away the pain. But you're right when you know they will be re-united with their love it does ease the pain a little. Hope your doggie is ok too.

Girls that are getting ready to be 30...I personally hated turning 30 and stayed in my pj's all day pouting lol. But honestly it's not that bad. I can say I don't love getting older but what can ya do.

DH has to be at the airfield in Iraq at 8:30am their time so that will be 12:30am my time. He still has no idea his path of travel until he gets there. He will have no way to contact me until he gets to Kuwait. Could bee one day could be 3 days...uurrgghhhh I hate the waiting and not knowing!


----------



## needafriend

excellent opks.....can't really see the hpt as the pic is blurry. Is there a line? FX for u hun!!! They say chances are higher to concieve after a mc. 

Sorry about your dog adanma and your assing of your relative.

HIYA iamrestored, ready, fam, fluter. 
FAM...I have no issues at all inviting people from the old thread as long as they are not the "ones we speak of" without using names...LOL

AFM.....I need to vent, went to dr today. He wrote me a note saying section was for april 1, he told me that last month. I needed a note on letter head as Joe is entitled to take 40 weeks paternity leave but will only be taking 5 weeks, long and short of it ...EI needed it. So....all was good, I was just picking up my son from K-garden and I didn't take my cell in with me. Just missed the phone ringing when I got in the SUV. It was the Dr, he said they are all booked up for april 1. So he booked me for monday april 4. 
I am not sure if u all remember but I have been looking for a new client for my job and found one. He was tentatively moving in April 1 weekend, I was taking the weekend respite and would start work with him on the monday APRIL 4. Plus my ex husband is being a "PRICK" and has not seen the kids for over 2 weeks. (I would rather it be that way as he is mental these days) So I was getting a friend to watch my kids over the weekend. Now if I have baby during the week she can't watch them. She lives in a subdivision of edmonton and can't drive he kids and mine to school in the am, not enough time. And she drives bus as well. LOL....I am screwed. I have no family here. I am waiting til Dr offiice opens after lunch to call and see what we can do. I need this job and this guy to move in asap. If I have to wait to may 1 I will be pissed.

SOrry.....stressing here. Why cant my body work naturally and have this babe normally.
This was a funny thing today, Dr asked me if I was going to leave my tubes open after the section or was I going to have a tubal ligation.LOL....


----------



## Superstoked

Needa, no there was no line on the hpt test BFN.. Not sure what are up with the opk's as I have been taking them everyday for the past week and never looked like they do today. Will bd anyways..LOL

tubal ligation??? what the..lol that is funny! I hope you can get your dates fixed for the section. Maybe if you let him know the situation he will try to get things going faster for you. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

I am hoping so.....I dont know if the Dr was trying to be funny or what. He is the dr who did my reversal. He is too old to have a sense of haha. 
FX for u, how many dpo are u?


----------



## Superstoked

Sense of haha..lol funny. Well I think 15 dpo, give or take a day...I felt I did O, but with no opks handy and not temping hard to say really , I did have some left sided pain with some ewcm...I just figured I did. And that was roughly 2 weeks after M/C. Now I am wondering did I even O then, with this opk...TMI warning ---> I said I was consipated and when I was trying I had LOTS of lotiony cm..I will bed in case, been having af like cramps on and off past couple of days. Maybe my body is just doing what it has to do to get it back to normal. But will bd in case..lol


----------



## Adanma

needafriend said:


> Sorry about your dog adanma and your assing of your relative.

Okay I almost peed my pants! I know what you meant though! LOL! Oh I can't believe I'm laughing so hard I have tears! Needed that today!

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma said:


> needafriend said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your dog adanma and your assing of your relative.
> 
> Okay I almost peed my pants! I know what you meant though! LOL! Oh I can't believe I'm laughing so hard I have tears! Needed that today!
> 
> AdanmaClick to expand...



I just noticed that! LOL HAHAHA she did that just to make you laugh! HAHAAH or maybe not lol


----------



## famof6

Wow you ladies have been busy today.I gotta catch up!

Adanma,Sorry to hear about grandfather passing hun.It's sad even when you know it's coming.I hope you doggie continues to get better.We had someone to dog sit our yorkie last summer,and had a scare just like that.The ER kept him for 2 days and was better after that.

Ready,It's been all over the radio how crazy it is that Texas is getting snow.I hope it doesn't affect my big game on Sunday.lol.

Needa,I hope you can work something out with the DR.That's great that DH gets to take that time off!

Floppy,Were you TTC this cycle?I hope your cycles go back to the norm.

Super,GL hun.I never have a +opk like that even when I am Oing.So I hope it means great news for you!!

Reeds,How are you?Are you having a section?I can't remember.It's getting real close now!

Navy,How are you doing?

I have started poas and it's only 7dpo so much for not stressing.lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Fam no I won't have a section...I have all my kiddos quickly. Usually. LOL I was induced with my Dylan early due to some complications but I don't know if they will with Gunner or not. I will know more on monday when we have the growth scan. He may move my edd as Gunner has been measuring 2 weeks ahead the whole time

Thought I would share my 30 week bump with you ladies


----------



## Superstoked

Beautiful bump! :)


----------



## famof6

Lovely bump pic!!


----------



## fluterby429

super sorry you must have posted right begore i finished...stupid phone. Those r pretty dark lines good idea to bd just incase!

Needa I hope something can get figured out for your birth. Maybe you can explain the situation and maybe they can bump another patient.

Reeds love thee bump! wow 30wks already


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, I hope he can re-schedule you c-section. I really hope he was being funny about the TL too.

Super, FXed for you sweetie.

Fam, it won't mess up the game that part of Texas always get snow. That is the Dallas area they get snow every year. I am more south Texas.

Reeds, I already told you but I will say it again beautiful bump. Wow 30 weeks I remember when you got the + HPT.

Floopy, hello. How are you?

Going home to finish unpacking my bedroom. I guess I will cook my family dinner tonight. I so don't feel like it.


----------



## needafriend

*Adanma...I am so sorry for the type O. LOL....when I read that my face was beet red. Very sorry hun....lol*
Dr called and he is going to see about fitting a section into his work day on March 31, if not it's April 4. Just sucks with my job but all will work out.


----------



## Superstoked

FX for March 31!


----------



## Adanma

needa: It's alright. It was really funny! March 31 would be good. Fx for that! I can't believe it's so close!

reeds: Okay your 30 week bump is like how my 20 week bump was with my kids. I was enormous! You're so little still! I actually have a picture of my 34 week with preston I'd like to share if I can dig it up. So huge.

fam: been there. I tested at 6 dpo once. I just couldn't stop myself! Oh well, one of these times you're gonna have a + and it will all be worth it eh?

Thanks everyone for your kind words re: grandpa. My hubby is doing alright as is my mom in law.

AFM: yesterday and the day before I had sooooo much energy I was thinking how great thsi pregnancy is going to be with all this new energy! I can get stuff done and be really productive! Well today I feel like someone sucked my battery dry. Oh my goodness. sour tummy and so tired. I've been in bed since my hubby got home at 3:00. I got up briefly to start dinner. I did only start it too, hubby finished. lol! SO bad. I hope this doesn't last.

Adanma

okay 34 weeks:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4138/5408828651_0e7a5c6c2a.jpg

just belly 34 weeks:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/5409439104_836a41f66b.jpg

just for fun just shy of 38 weeks (new years eve!):
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5408828851_0b0e628de5.jpg


----------



## famof6

Adanma,All I can say is WOW!!You did have a big bump and so tiny every where else.I gained weight everywhere.lol


----------



## Superstoked

:shock: Holy bump!! And fam is right, so tiny else where! :baby:


----------



## fluterby429

aww Adanma love your bump pics. You were a cute preggo. I was huge also..like ridiculously huge. I had a lil stick shift bmw wheen preggo with #1 and the last 3 wks of pregnancy I couldn't drive it anymore cause my belly was too big. I couldn't scoot the seat up far enough to push the clutch w/o my belly and stirring wheel being an issue lol. I also became a fat ass while preggo and well pretty much stayed that way since lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, all I can say is WOW!!!!

Needa, FX for March 31st.


----------



## needafriend

Thanks for the march 31 vibes ladies. I need to start that job asap so I can spoil the baby even more. hehe....I can't believe how young u ladies are, talking about turning 30, whats that. LOL, I feel like such an old heffer. I remember turing 30, I got my hair but super short cause I thought I was too old to ahve long hair then cried all day cause I looked funny. LOL. I can't beleive I am now considered in my late 30's. Life moves so fast its mind blowing.....

Adanma....thats one big bump. LOL. U look so cute pg, cant wait to see this babes upcoming pics as well.

I will post a pic around 30weeks.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma that is a great bump!! WOW 

Carole I think I am confused as to why the 31st would work better...if the client is moving in n APril 1. Won't you still be in the hospital?? Sorry if this is none of my business...I was praying for you last night and that thought just popped in my head.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone. It is certainly quiet on here today. I hope all is well.


----------



## Superstoked

It is so cold here today, I can not warm up at all!!! We are in for a storm later this evening. That means movies and hot chocolate and a big comfy blanket! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> It is so cold here today, I can not warm up at all!!! We are in for a storm later this evening. That means movies and hot chocolate and a big comfy blanket! :)

That sounds great!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We had about a inch of ice and now its snowing like crazy...had been all day but oddly enough it hasn't accumulated much. Thankfully but I am sure the kids will be out of school the rest of the week.


----------



## Superstoked

Kids love snow days! My dd got up this morning wondering if the storm started so she could go back to bed..lol She may get her wish tomorrow because it is supposed to start tonight and overnight moving into the morning. We calling for roughly 25 centimeters...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Believe it or not we have had so many snow days that my kids want to go to school...plus our Middle School burned last year so they are actually still trying to catch up from that


----------



## Superstoked

Wow, a lot of days missed. We usually have a few snow days a year here. We are usually bombed at winter here, last year we had an ice storm that knocked power out for over a week. Mild this year..so far..lol But I will take it. I do not like the stuff, it's such an inconvenience, for me anyways..lol Fall is my favorite season, not too hot and not too cold.


----------



## fluterby429

well my love is traveling right now. I have no idea where his first stop is. The suspense is killer!

It's soo cold and super windy here today. Thankfully the snow is at a min.My kids may actually go an intire wek of school for the first time since winter started. I'm still praying for the snow and weather to let up in the North East.

I've been messing with the kids ferrts all day. Funny little mischievious critters.

Stay warm everybody!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter that is great news!! Hope he makes it home quickly and safely.


----------



## needafriend

reeds....I am allowed a weekend respite off (3 days) a month with pay. (respite is when he goes into someone elses home for a break for them and myself) If he moved in April 1, (friday) I would take the first weekend off as my respite weekend. 
It's no biggy, I have a meeting with the agency Tuesday, it will all work out in the end.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I see. That makes sense...kinda. LOL I understand waht respite is. I did home health for years. And did billing for it as well. fun fun. They can't move the respite hours to a weekday for once?? That way you still have time to get to know him a bit and get him comfie before bubs gets here?? Hope they come up with some good answers. BUt as you know God will provide.


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay it is to cold to be Texas today. It is about 33 degrees now with the wind chill it is 19 degress. Really? In Texas?:shrug: 

Well my dh said he is ready to TTC again. But I am still a little afraid. So I told him lets just do the NTNP method then if nothing by summer I will pull out the big guns. :gun:


----------



## Superstoked

Get your cozy pj`s ready and curl up to watch a movie with hubby! :) -20C here , think that may be 4 ºF . It`s cold!!! LOL But it is not something new for us...We are always ice cubes this time of year..lol 

:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Get your cozy pj`s ready and curl up to watch a movie with hubby! :) -20C here , think that may be 4 ºF . It`s cold!!! LOL But it is not something new for us...We are always ice cubes this time of year..lol
> 
> :hugs:

I know I have another friend that lives in Canda. She is always talking about the winter. I really want my spring.


----------



## fluterby429

mornin ladies. 

Adanma checkin on you momma.

Ready you do what feels right inyour heart and what your body is ready to handle. They do say you are more fertile after a m/c or birth. Whatever you decide you know we're here to support you
dh is now in Kuwait. He had to go to Badan first but he said they hurried them outta there where usually they r stuck there over 24hrs so that's a good thing he didnt. He's stuck in Kuwait for awhile cause flights are delayed 48hrs due to the weather here. He said he is still hopeful he'll be home by Sat. I should know more later today. I'm so excited I can't hardly stand it. I have'nt seen his face for 5 months!!! Oh and Sat is CD 14 for me so hopefully that still gives me a chance to catch the egg!


----------



## Adanma

fx fluter!!! 

ready: It's so hard to know when to try again. I know one part of me wanted to right away, but another part couldn't handle the stress of it. Even now, I'm so happy, but I'm scared as hell! 

Okay so I was suposed to have my hcg done yesterday for my 48 hour blood work, but the weather had everything closed yesterday! So I'm going here in a few minutes once my kids decide to get dressed (I've been yelling at them for about 30 minutes already...) and it's STAT so I should have the result in a couple of hours. PLease keep Fx for me!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh I see. That makes sense...kinda. LOL I understand waht respite is. I did home health for years. And did billing for it as well. fun fun. They can't move the respite hours to a weekday for once?? That way you still have time to get to know him a bit and get him comfie before bubs gets here?? Hope they come up with some good answers. BUt as you know God will provide.

Honestly, it's not a huge issue, it will be ok and work itself out. U seem more stressed about it than me.....LOL 

Adamna...fingers and toes crossed for u.

Fluter, how exciting to have dh home so soon! Have fun...*wink*


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Flutter, I am so excited for you. I hope you catch the eggie.

Adanma, fear not for the Lord is with you. I don't want you to be scared sweetie. Thank you for you input though. I am praying for you because as I said before you so deserve your sticky bean.:hugs: But I know that I will be afraid too.

Needa, I love the brown baby on your ticker. 

Have I told you ladies how much I love you!!!:hugs: You ladies have given me some of the best encourgement and love. For that I greatly thank all of you and I really love you all. :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

I posted, but apprently it got lost in cyber space somewhere...

Anyway, I don't want to retype all of it. It basically said you all are amazing and I'm glad there is such a great group of women supporting one another etc. love you guys.

I just got off the phone with midwife's office. Hcg has risen to 97. My midwife has not reviewed the info yet so there were no recommendations, but I should hear from them later once she has looked at it. They said it should double every 48hours. Yesterday would have been 48 hours and it should have been at least 70. I think it's on track, but they'll let me know. Still crossing fingers!

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

okay I'm dumb. I opened this in anothe rwindow and I hadn't hit post reply yet in the other window. So I'll copy n paste.

awwww ready. You have been such a support to all of us here as well. I'm so glad I found this wonderful community of women to share these experiences with!

I'm trying not to be scared and to just enjoy the joy of it right now. I figure if it ends I'll be devastated whether I allowed myself to feel the joy or not. I might as well experience the joy now and if the pain comes it comes. I won't be any more or less devastated either way so I'm trying to enjoy it now. Hard though!

Adanma

So that's what I had said!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX and a prayer for you and your bean Adanma. XXX


----------



## Superstoked

Flutter, how exciting! So glad you finally get to hold your hubby! FX you catch that eggie! :hugs:

Adanma, thinking about you and FX for a sticky bean :hugs:

AFM, no af still...:coffee: just waiting..lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I think those are good numbers. Praying for you a baby.

Reeds, is Gunner being a good boy today?

Super, when was AF due?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter I missed the post where DH is in Kuwait!! How excititng 2 days!! I will be praying he makes it in time. 

Karen Gunner is being good today. Lots of punches down low...


----------



## needafriend

Adanma.....try not to get too panicy about the numbers, Mine weren't exactly doubling and it made me sick to my stomach. Each person is unique so try to remember that as well. That my advice....lol, hugs girl!!


----------



## Superstoked

Ready, that is a tricky question..lol I am usually 28-29 days . Today is cd31 . I would normally have af 24th,25th of each month. But with the MC that deff messed up my cycle. I thought for sure with nothing ever being found in uterus from day one, I would have no problem gettting back on track.:shrug: lol


----------



## Adanma

Super: my first cycle after seemed to be normal, but then I had a very short 9 day LP that time so it was off. Hopefully after this everything will return to normal for you.

I am supposed to go back saturday morning for more blood work. I won't have results until monday though. grrrr. Hubby and I are looking at a house on saturday as well. 6 bd 3 ba almost 2900 sq ft! nice big lot too! Hoping it doesnt need a lot of work. It is not a fenced yard so that's already money right there, and there are no kitchen appliances so we need to buy a new appliance suite, but that's fine by me. I will now have an excuse to get my fancy LG fridge with the two drawers on the bottom! LOL! Of course my husband doesn't know this yet...ha!

Date night is also saturday night. Just a smidge bummed about no wine with dinner, but I wouldn't trade this situation for all the wine in the world.

fluter: it's getting so close now! Fx for you catching that egg!

reeds: my first was always kicking up under the ribs as he turned really early, but my second was all about the bladder. He wouldn't really kick per say, but he would stretch out and like push his foot into my bladder. It sucked! He would still kick me in the bladder to this day if he had the chance...

Anyway, have a good night ladies and I'll check in tomorrow.

Adanma


----------



## Sagapo75

Wow. I read this thread from beginning to end. I was wondering where all you guys went. I just thought maybe you hadn't logged on in a while...I had no idea that you all started a thread separate from the other TTC one. I just happened to look at one of my friend's profiles and it showed the board they were currently viewing...and I decided to take a look because I missed you all.

I am sorry if I, and I think I can speak for the other girls, seemed to be "on speed". I hope you know that this journey is a relatively new one to us...and equally confusing for us as all of you. As I said, I read this thread, and you don't seem to be talking about anything different than we do... I actually enjoyed talking to you all, and needed the support of ladies who've had TRs too. I am sorry that being a newbie and asking questions got some of us booted from being able to talk to you all. But I have to ask...none of you asked a zillion questions when you were newbies? I genuinely thought that you ladies were a warm and friendly group in which the more was merrier. 

Again, I am sorry if I or any of the other new girls did anything to offend you by asking questions. I genuinely like you ladies and needed support after TR just the same as any of you.


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hello ladies! I think you covered most everyone. I don't know what to think of the other thread now...I post but don't think I am heard.LOL

And Reeds (Sandi), I know that I definitely heard you. I know your names because I actually went and read the old thread from beginning to end quite some time ago. I know that you were pregnant with twins and that you like tattoos...I know a little about you all...and REALLY liked you. It does hurt my feelings to know that it was not mutual. You and Needa were/are an inspiration to all of us. In fact, we BEGGED you to stay....I really genuinely thought our board was drama free, warm, and welcoming...because we are ALL on the same journey. Silly me.

I guess you guys can talk to whomever you choose and exclude others if you like. It's your prerogative. It's just hurtful to know that asking questions...as each of you did in the beginning...as I said, I read the old thread from beginning to end...would get the new girls the old heave ho.

Asking questions was our way of getting to know each and every one of you...and the TTC after TR process as well. Shame on us.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sagapo75 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I think you covered most everyone. I don't know what to think of the other thread now...I post but don't think I am heard.LOL
> 
> And Reeds (Sandi), I know that I definitely heard you. I know your names because I actually went and read the old thread from beginning to end quite some time ago. I know that you were pregnant with twins and that you like tattoos...I know a little about you all...and REALLY liked you. It does hurt my feelings to know that it was not mutual. You and Needa were/are an inspiration to all of us. In fact, we BEGGED you to stay....I really genuinely thought our board was drama free, warm, and welcoming...because we are ALL on the same journey. Silly me.
> 
> I guess you guys can talk to whomever you choose and exclude others if you like. It's your prerogative. It's just hurtful to know that asking questions...as each of you did in the beginning...as I said, I read the old thread from beginning to end...would get the new girls the old heave ho.
> 
> Asking questions was our way of getting to know each and every one of you...and the TTC after TR process as well. Shame on us.Click to expand...

Sag I am sorry this thread offended you. And yes you all were very kind however as I stated the other day my advice was asked I would answer and then come back on to find that what I had said or told was like I never said it and someone else would ask the same thing or counterdict me the perfect example was the B6 thing...I am not about drama or continuely feeling like I have to keep saying the same thing over and over to be heard or get my point across. I do like all you ladies over there and wish you all the best however that thread is no longer for me. I never meant to hurt anyone's feeling but to be honest my feelings were hurt and like I said its probably just pregnancy hormones but when someone pm's and aske me something and I answer and then I go on the thread to pretty much find what I know from experience is being bashed in a way I don't like being on there. I wish you all the best of luck. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Well sagapo, as u read...it was me who started the thread. 

If you read our past posts on the TR thread, you will see that we were a very supportive group. Not just for TTC but work, kids, sick family members, issues with hubby, ex husbands etc. When we had posted in the past....all the members of the thread would acknowledge every post. Wishing them better health, that crisis with kids/ex husbands would be resolved etc. Point being.....we all felt heard. 
If you look back on the thread in the last 2 months....ladies have posted and they go ignored, proof is in the lack of acknowledgment. It lost the warmth it used to have. We always welcomed questions as well as asking questions... as we are all there at one time or are still there ttc. 
Some of us noticed that when we answered a question, our answer/advice would go without notice. 
We just got used to a topic being discussed then we moved on with what else was going on in our lives. That was the pattern of the thread. Now at times it seems to be no resolve to some questions, members posts are being ignored and it seemed like the same topics would go on and on. 
It was my call to start a thread with some of us older gals to return to the style of thread we were used to. As u know since u read this thread....it goes beyond TTC, it's about kids birthdays, work concerns, home life & health. 

It was not my intentions to be rude to any of you newer ladies on the thread and I don't feel I have been. I am also one of the older members of the thread and do enjoy a more relaxed chat and I don't feel bad about that. As said last week on the TR thread....I am here for any question, advice and support. I truly know exactly what u ladies are going through and wish u the best on your ttc journey.


----------



## Superstoked

Sagapo, I like all the TR ladies. I am newbie to all of this too. But I just could not relate to anything, I have not tempted before, I am clueless with charts and progesterone, I do not know if that is fit to eat, excuse my ignorance but I was just overwhelmed with the traffic and not knowing what to say there. Just felt left out? I hope that does not make me sound selfish?

Everyone wants a happy ending and wishing nothing but for all the TR ladies.


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, thanks, I am sure I will be up and running in no time... Have a fun date night...boo for no wine but all for a good reason :)


----------



## Sagapo75

Carole, I read the ENTIRE thread. Maybe you should go back and read it too. You guys went out of your way to say hurtful things, some even calling us 15 year olds. Now, I am not sure if any of that was directed at me, but what else am I to assume...

I was so grateful to have found you all because TTC after TR is HARD and scary...and because we asked questions...we got the boot? I was TRYING to get to know you ALL. I personally felt WEIRD replying to every single thing you guys ever posted simply because I did not know you yet...I couldn't remember your real names...or keep them straight...or when you had your TRs...so I guess while I was busy reading the entire thread from beginning to end to get familiar with you all and all your information...you guys were jumping ship.

I found the way you ALL talked about us to be so hurtful. And really...all I wanted was to reach out to women in the same boat. 

Each of us handles this journey differently, I guess. I just want you EACH to remember that there was a time when you all asked inane questions that some other woman IN YOUR GROUP was kind and patient enough to answer. Having guidance from those that have been there before us was nice...there are some in our group that might have needed more help than others...but couldn't you guys have been the bigger people and just HELPED the ladies through their angst and questions? 

And I don't know if y'all have read the old thread recently, but there is plenty of warmth going on in there and we really aren't talking about anything much different than you all. Like I said, we all handle this TTC journey differently...some freak out...some ask a lot of questions....some call their doctors office a lot (me)...but we all have the same goal...and it was our differences that I liked and appreciated...needed...this journey is a confusing, frustrating, scary one and we all need support...some more than others...but we ALL deserve it. 

I wish you all the best as well. I really do. I promise you this though...I will be a hell of a lot more tolerant of new people no matter their personality types. I could never imagine hurting someone who is already in a stressful situation such as TTC after TR the way you ladies did. I am simply stunned.

And my name is Diana, by the way. But how many of you took time to get to know that...as you all complained we didn't bother to get to know your details. I, for one, did...I read all 500 pages.

Again, good luck to you all. I am going back to the other group where the girls are actually nice...even if we do ask a lot of questions.


----------



## needafriend

Sagapo....We NEVER gave u the boot, we left the thread. It changed and it was no longer for me. I am allowed that choice and still have no regrets and know I was not rude to any of u at any time. Saying the thread was "on speed" is a truthful statement, if u look back it took sometimes days for the thread to have a full page and move on. Now there is sometimes 4 pages to read. 

It just wasn't for me anymore, I didn't fit in and I left. No harm, no foul. 
I am not going to go around pouting that U guys never made *me* feel welcomed into your new circle or acknowledged me. I am beyond that. 

As u have said, we are all intitled to our opinions...right? 
Take care, feel free to read this thread with my blessing and as said...GOODLUCK and baby dust your way!!

This topic is now dropped from my end!!!!


----------



## needafriend

AFM....Ladies, I have been stressing lately as my son is saying he is not overly happy going to his dads house these days. He says his dad is saying nasty things about me, Joe and baby. I am at a loss on what to do.....
Had another meeting about my upcoming job today, will be doing my respite in a week and spending 4 days with the possible client match. I'm very excited!!!

Hope all of u are great, have a nice eve.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole I know what you mean about the kids not wanting to go to their dad's I have to fight with mine as well its not really because he talks bad about me or Tj its just cause he is a jerk in general and the kids do not like the way he acts. Its such a tough situation. That is awesome about the job! Great news. ;)


----------



## Superstoked

Needa, poor lil guy, such a shame to put a child in that position. If he does not want to go, he can't be forced no? Ex's... I can write a book on the crap my ex has done to me, and resulted in hurting our daughter instead... A child needs to be in a happy place! I am glad your meeting went well. XX


----------



## needafriend

Thanks reeds...it is tough but I contacted a lady that has been involved with our family disputes in the past. I told her about the racist comments he is telling the kids, his swearing etc and she called him and chatted. The kids finally went to his house last nite for the first time in weeks. They came back today saying there dad never said one thing bad about me nor did he swear. VERY IMPRESSIVE.....I hope he can keep it up and keep his hurt feelings/messed up opinion to himself and not use the kids to vent.

She also said that my boy who is almsot 13 will soon have a choice if he wants to even go there for visits.


----------



## needafriend

Thanks super....as u know, when they bash u like that, tell lies etc...they poisen the kids themselves. Sad.....


----------



## Superstoked

:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know what you mean Carole...my 15 year old will only go to her dad's once a month for 1 day...thats sad that these men can't realize what they are doing. I am so gald your boys finally had a decent visit. They shouldn't be made to feel they have to be loyal more to one parent or the other and that is how my ex makes them feel.


----------



## needafriend

exactly....lol. Oh well.


----------



## fluterby429

Saga IDK if you'll read this or not but I am obviously the one that said the other thread was on speed because that is honestly how I felt. I also felt very left out and over looked for the most part. I know several of the other ladies on this thread feel the same so to me when it is more than one person feeling that way there has to be merit to our claim. I was NEVER disrespectful to any of the newer TR ladies and had/have no intentions on ever doing so. I am limited to my phone so this site is not the easiest to navigate and everyday there were pages and pages to read and then to go through all that and for me to make a post and pretty much be over looked was hurtful to me considring I've been apart of that thread for almost a year. There is nothing wrong with anyone asking questions because it is only natural in this journey. I personally feel the TR journey is a very unique one and I love to see all th ladies that have decided to join this journey. I still popped in and read the other thread but just didnt feel I belonged there. I apploud you for reading our entire thread that's amazing. I read it too when I first started. It's unfortunate that you took it so personally that we moved to this thread and that you have pretty much attacked us for doing so when nothing was directed to you personally and it was a matter of comfort for us. I can also say that in reading the old thread lately nobody even mentioned that we were not really around again being over looked. When one of us were gone for any length of time we always questioned it. Anyway like I said you should take our feelings about beng over looked and the fact that Sandi was being PM'd only to have her words moched or twisted on the thread...that is hurtful also. So sorry you feel he way you do and like I said it was nothing personal just comfort for me and there is nothing wrong with that. I wish each of you the best and am always rooting for TR sisters no matter what site or thread!


----------



## floppyears

Loving you Karen


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma I couldn't even iimagine the numbers game. I would be so nervous but you enjoy that date night with your hubby...no wine is boo but for good reason :)

Carole I see my future with my ex being a difficult one. We've gone back and forth oveer the yrs but been pretty much nice to eachother but last yr he got a gf that he married a few months later and that changed everything. She took it upon herself before they got married to talk to the lawyer she works for to see what they could do to take my son away from me. WTF...SORRY that kid has not even lived with his dad since he was 11mo old. So with that she burned her bridge with me and because I have voiced my opinion about her to him he is now a complete ass to deal with about anything!

super I hope af shows up soon so you can get back on track

I'm still waiting for Sat. lol


----------



## floppyears

Hey ladies no time for personals right now heading to bed. I wanted to let you all know that your in my thoughts and I think of my sisters often. Talk to you all soon


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies!!

I just typed a big long reply to everyone and IE decided to go crazy and not respond.:dohh:So the short version is.

Needa,:hugs:I have went through the same thing with my ex.

Adanma,I am sure #'s are just fine.I still have FX for you.

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


AFM,I am 10 dpo and tested with a frer this morning not FMU as I was at work but I did hold it for 4hrs and BFN:cry:My temp took a big drop yesterday so I am almost sure af is on her way.Yesterday was my bday so DD and I had a nice lunch after her eye exam.She looks so cute in glasses.DH and I are going out on Saturday to dinner and a movie.DS's Bday is today so we are having his party on Sunday before the big game.


----------



## needafriend

Fam....10 dpo is still early girl. FX for u.

Fluter....it's so tough when there are kids involved. My ex has no GF, I wish he would. Then he could focus on her and leave me alone. He tries to make my life hell. Hopefully he say the lite and will focus on his boys now.

Floppy/ready....hope u have a great day girl.

Adanma....how are u feeling?



Well....I hope the *exaggerated* drama is over, we can get back to being ladies again and chit chatting like before. U ladies have a great morning I am off to take my rugrats to school.


----------



## Adanma

Fam: still early. It could still be an implantation dip at 10dpo! Fx for you. My youngest is going to need glasses eventually as he is already not 20/20 at age 4. My oldest has eagle eye! He is better than 20/20. My Rx is unbelievable. I can't see anything without my glasses or lenses and I've had em since I was 7. Getting worse each year. Kids are so cute with glasses though I love it!

needa: I'm glad things seem to have improved a bit. Wow. If my ex pulled some crap like that, I'd have to be bailed out. He knows that I would kick his ass though so he probably wouldn't dare. lol! Our last day as a couple I was 5 months pregnant with Ian and we were getting intimate and he called me michelle. My name is Judy. I hefted my pregnant ass up and kicked his ass. So he knows what that feels like.

I grew up in a house where my mom bad mouthed my biological father a lot. I feel that I knew way too much about what happened in their relationship. To me it was very clear that she hated him and I felt like she must hate the part of me that is him. She would get disgusted when my sister or I had a mannerism like his and she would say it was just like him and be very unhappy. That hurt. I felt bad about myself because I knew she couldn't help but be reminded of him when looking at us (We're mixed) and she hated him. I know she didn't mean to make us feel like that, but she did.

As an adult getting to know my biological father, everything she said is true. However, I don't think a child should hear negativity regarding their parent whether they are a part of their life or not. There is plenty I could say about Ian's dad, but I don't because that's Ian's dad. He'll figure his dad out in his own time.

As far as the drama regarding the new thread. Come on people. The thread is annoying and people ARE acting like 16 year olds. That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it. I don't have the time or energy to sift through 4 pages of OMG's and LOL's and the same question 15 times to find substance. Call me mean then, it wouldn't be the first time I've heard it. I'm quite happy with this thread as it is. It feels like the thread did a few months ago. Very warm, caring, and supportive. And no, I didn't actually ask a hundred questions when I first got on the thread since I am able to google I found out quite a bit on my own about ttc in general. My point in joining a TR thread was to find other women who had made this choice in life and who would experience the same worries and joys as I would on this journey.

Anyway, back on topic... I'm a bit worried today. I had some ovulation type pain last night that wasn't tooooo bad. I called my midwife anyway and she said to keep an eye on it and if it get's worse or I start bleeding she wants me to call back. Well this morning it's worse and I'm getting worried. I had to take tylenol for it which did help a bit. So the surse is trying to get ahold of my midwife's collegue since she is not in today to see what they can do. Nervous. I'm scared actually. My sister said it could be a cyst or something and to not always think the worst. That's my personality though! I will keep you all updated.

fluter: any word on hubby? still expected tomorrow? how exciting!!!!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...I love your honesty. LOL

As for the pain, I had alot of cramping like that as well. And in my upper ass area. I know reeds was experiencing cramping as well cause we used to text that to eachother as we were scared. I wouldn't worry too much. As for bleeding.....I know its easy to say not to worry but it's so common and can mean so many different things. I bled twice with this pg and early. I have had GUSHING with two of my pg's as well and babes were fine. The body is an amazing odd thing. 

Two of my boys have glasses...I am just waiting for the third as I see them in his future as well. My ex and I are blind as bats so it's a given.

Sorry to hear about growing up hearing negative things being said....it's got to be tough. But I really try not to trash their dad. As said, he is doing his own damage. 

As for the Michelle comment...LOL, I can so picture you kicking some butt.


----------



## needafriend

Hey fam....i was bored and searched back in the old thread to last year and found mrsmommy. She has been back online in Jan of this year. SO u weren't lossing it when u saw her thank one of the girls. LOL....I am bored and killing time til hubby is home.


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma I'm prayin for you sweet sister and your sis is right stay positive. I'm negative natured as well so I know how hard that can be. I bled arly with both my boys too.

DH will be in Atlanta 10am tomorrow morn. only waiting to see what time the connecting flight to me is!!! YAY he's gonna make it cause my opk's are still supper light.
i
as far as the drama..I said my piece. That Saga chick is rude and drama starting (yup read it cause I said it)I tried to be very nice. It pissed me off when she said for us not to post on their thread...it's ou thread but you can have it cause I'm over it!

Got my taxes back and I'm getting a desk top and an ipad I think so it'll be easier for me to post!


----------



## needafriend

YAY for taxes back. And SO SO COOL and the opk's. I knew it would work out for u, now the dreaded deed of Bding a ton while he is home..LOL. Ya right eh. 

I hear ya, I have been reading the other thread this am and holy shit she is a drama queen. Honestly, no one was rude to anyone over there ..til now. How can saying the thread was on speed and imature at times be considered so mean, rude and nasty??? I thought I was thin skinned....guess not.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

As far as the drama. I think you ladies have handled it well. I don't think we were unwelcoming. But the dynmaic of the thread was different and change is not for everyone.

Adanma, you crack me up. Kicking butt while preggo. But I would have done the same thing. LOL

Flutter, yay dh is on his way. You are going to catch the egg!! (singing in my kid voice)

needa, I was wondering how MrsMommy was doing too. I hate when parents do that to kids. My oldest father is sorry as all get out. But I never said anything to my son about him. Well on his 16th birthday he deceided we want to see my son. My son wanted to see him too. Well almost 4 years later my son does not want any thing to do with him. He used my son's ssn to file his taxes and now we have to hire a tax lawyer for my son. SMH:shrug:

Reeds, how are you doing?

Floopy, hey lady. Hope you are well.

AFM, no work today. We didn't get snow.:nope: But we got a lot of ice, which is a lot harder to drive on then snow. Dh went to work against my wishes. So I am at home being lazy. I should finish unpacking my clothes but I just want to be lazy. LOL


----------



## needafriend

That's crazy ready....how could your sons dad do that??? WOW.....kids aren't dumb, they will see the truth in the end.
I think unpacking sucks....lol, I still have stuff in the garage from our move in july.


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> That's crazy ready....how could your sons dad do that??? WOW.....kids aren't dumb, they will see the truth in the end.
> I think unpacking sucks....lol, I still have stuff in the garage from our move in july.

LOL good then I don't feel bad. I hate unpacking. Most of the clothes are summer clothes so I will unpack then. LOL


----------



## josey123

Just a quick reply ladies as off to see psychic sally hope your all well and will update soon x x


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Josey! psychic...how cool can't wait to hear about it!

Ready...b lazy..it's cold outside. I'm with Needa...still have stuff on the back sunroom from my move in Aug. and some stuff in a corner that I need to hang. hehe waitin for dh to get here to do it.


----------



## Superstoked

I hate drama....I have high blood today! lol

Adanma, I agree, kids are so cute with glasses. My daughter has had glasses since she went for her pre-Kindergarten checkup...she hated them ,but now she would never complain, because it hels her. I am sure the cramps are fine. FX! :hugs:

Ready, I hate umpacking...and packing...LOL I am doing the packing part now, yay for a no work day for you! 

fluter, good news on the opk's . So happy for you. Such a happy time for you this weekend! 

Fam, 10dpo is still early doll. FX :hugs:

Needa, reeds, how are those boys of yours? It will not be long now.

Josey, nice to see you again. psychic hey? always wanted to give that a try!


AFM, freaking freezing here today and SIL is getting married in the 1st week of june and wants to go dress shopping, which I am all for it! But I did tell his family that I am hoping I am preggers by then! And MIL says"well we will not find a dress to fit you then, wait until next year to have a baby" WTF IS THAT!!!!! She is a doll and all but certainly do not think before she opens that mouth...:(


----------



## ready4onemore

Josey, so good that you found us. 

Super, maybe your MIL meant to say it another way. 

Flutter, I am still in my PJs. LOL and in the bed.


----------



## Adanma

super: I was 4 months pregnant when I got married and I found a dress so it should be fine. Older ladies aren't always tactful!

josey: hi! I have always wanted to try a psychic! How cool!

ready: I love packing and hate unpacking. We have been in this house for almost 5 years and we have boxes in the garage...lol! Obviously stuff I need right... Go ahead and have a lazy day, everyone deserves one of those every once and awhile. Give yourself a facial or something.

fluter: I have to wait to file mine because we itemize. It's making me grumpy! hahaha I want my money noooow! I usually have my deposit by now so this stinks. I usually love february because it raise time at hubby's work and I get my tax return. I feel rich for a second!

AFM: I'm having an early ultrasound on the 15th! My midwife thinks all is well and that it's just early pregnancy aches and pains, but she wants to check it out once stuff is visible on ultrasound when I'm 6 weeks. She said that each pregnancy your body starts changing itself sooner and sooner since it knows what to expect and do so I could be having round ligament pain already. We'll see. Time will tell. Trying to be positive! It will be nice to see the bean even if it's just a dot.

After we tour the house tomorrow I'll post some pics and see what you guys think.

Have a nice afternoon everyone!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey!! I am so glad your here. Can't wait to here what the physic says. 

Adanma I had a cyst with pregnancy and they say its very normal and it did cause me pain and I like you was very concerned. I will be praying all is ok.

Fluter woohoo DH is gonna make it!! I am so happy for you hun. We really expect not to hear from you much over the next few week. :) 

Ready we got the ice here as well and today is the first day all week I am feeling brave enough to venture out and the kids went back to school.

Carole as far as the drama I can't believe I was the only one singled out but oh well...I told her what I thought and I am here to be supportive but I also am not gonna be asked something just to be counterdicted over and over or give false hope when there may be a issue. How is that productive?? Part of the reason she was upset with me was because one of the girls on there had a shorter lp this cycle and I said she may want to have her dr check it out...well she went on to tell the girl she was fine that it was too soon after the surgery to really know. Well she isn't a dr and if I would have been more aware of my body after the surgery and brought up issues sooner I may not have had so many losses. Ya know what I mean?? But enough of that...and as far as posting there this is a free forum and I will post where I want she doesn't own it. 

Well Gunner and I slept til 1 today...I cleaned our room and organized all the baby stuff. Also had my girls rotate our mattress and oh my gosh did I sleep good. I was exhausted. 

My girls also discovered the Rocky Horror Picture Show...they are amazed at the Time Warp dance. LOL My Hayley likes Glee and that was the production they did last week...they didn't realize it was from a real movie. LOL I will try to record them doing it. SO funny.


----------



## needafriend

I agree, this is a public forum. 

I have had to move every year since I have been in edmonton due to my job and minimun housing standards etc, I have had Joe with me for 4 of those moves and we still move boxes that have never been opened. LOL....I am a shed/garage hoarder....LOL

Josie....so cool, let us know if she is accurate.

Super...some people don't know when the say something odd or sharp. Let it bounce!!!


----------



## Adanma

reeds: I love rocky horror! So neat to see a new generation getting into it.

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Ready that is so crazy what your son's dad did...some people I swear!

super...when i got marrried my SIL was preggo. She had to order her dress like a mo or 2 before th wedding and had to have it let out. Bless her heart at the reception she came to me and asked if she cld take her dress off cause she couldn't breathe. I would've been been mad if my MIL said that to me. Like you should put your life and reams on hold for one night n someone elses. I don't think some people are born with filters! lol smh!

I'm posting a lot to pass time!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I do too...I was cracking up when my daughter looked at me and said "Mom was this really a movie"?? haha I was like yep and now I have it recording sunday night on DVR to let them watch it. They are 14 and 15 so I think old enough. Although they did go on You tube to find clips


----------



## famof6

Okay ladies my temp went back up today.Does this mean anything with the -hpt?I know I am grasping at straws here.Something else do any of you ladies believe that NTNP really helps some ladies.I started out with opks and checking cm right after my TR actually before surgery really.I have been wondering lately if all this trying so hard may just not work for me.That I may have better luck just not trying so hard.I have never had a positive test ever so it's always on my mind as to why since I know my tubes are open now.Anyway theres my TTC rant for the week.lol.

As far as the drama.I really wasn't going to say anything BUT I went to the other thread just to let those ladies know that I am sorry if anything that was said hurt anyones feelings.I was not going to apologize for this thread because I feel as nothing we did was wrong.After reading the replies though I decided not to.A few were being really rude and childish.I can't believe I said that but it's true.There are a few of the ladies I keep up with in their journals and will continue to do so.As far as the one that said she read all the way through the thread well that should totally show what the thread was and has become.I have no problem with ppl asking questions as I know I have asked my fair share,but when they are the same questions over and over and it doesn't stop until someone gives them the answer they want whether the answer is true or not then is gets a little aggravating.

Reeds,I am the same way about giving my honest opinion as I would never want to give anyone false hope about anything.I am sorry you were singled out like that.If I would have gave my opinion alot of the times instead of not saying anything I am sure I would have been too.I too will post where ever I like.:haha:

I hope this lady doesn't mind as we are always excited when a fellow TR lady gets a BFP!CoffeeLover she posted in the other thread a few times but I keep up with her in another thread and facebook.She had her TR in Nov.She got her BFP yesterday so please say alittle prayer for her.

I wanted to add my ex story.lol..I had the same problems a few years back and just told him my kids said they did not want to go because of all the negative talk.Well things got better after time.They started going back every other weekend.Then in July of last year while at their dads DS#2 called me and said he wanted to live with his dad.It broke my heart I was in tears for days and it took calling the police to get my son home.Then I find out that my ex was moving to NC and that is why DS wanted to live with him he was afraid he would never get to see him.As of right now he has not seen them since July.He has never even called and checked on them.Last week his gf called and left me a message saying they needed the boys Bdays and SS#'s to add them to his ins.I though it is tax time lol like I am really going to give them that info!


----------



## needafriend

Do u know how many times I have had a message typed up and was ready to post on the other thread and deleted it...lol,
Honestly....if by us saying, and I am qouting here..."("I hope they don't know we're here" and "they act like a bunch of 15 year olds") is that hateful and nasty....I am truly shocked. I guess I'm verbally abused and hated with alot of my day to day dealings in life. LOL

fam...I think your temp rising is a great sign. As for the ex thing....my ex has claimed the kids ever since we have been apart, yet legally since I have the day to day care of them, I am the only one that can use them at tax time...LOL. That will catch up with him one day
-Wonderful news for coffee...yay


----------



## fluterby429

Fam that onee lady is just spitting drama. I tried a couple times to be nice and express my feelings and shee just went psycho not even aknowledging my feelings like say sorry you felt that way or anything she just continued to rant! Poor Josey came in and had no idea and had posted nothing on this thread and she bashed her for posting in ''their'' thread.

big congrats to coffee on her bfp!

Reeds I love the Rocky Horror! They used to have a theatre in Louisville that played it every weekend and people would dress up and go. It was so fun! I can't wait to hear what your kids have to say about it. Mine are a little too young to watch it.


----------



## famof6

Fluter,So glad DH is going to make it in time and in general just glad you get him home.:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies enough talk about the other thread. I reported her but we also don't want to get in trouble so we need to leave it alone. I will also see if I can get it closed if she doesn't drop it and I said as much.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam I looked at your chart but it doesn't seem to be updated...I only see through the 30 or 5 dpo what are you now like 10dpo??


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Fam I looked at your chart but it doesn't seem to be updated...I only see through the 30 or 5 dpo what are you now like 10dpo??

Yes I guess it doesn't update because I think I posted it at 5 dpo.I will try to figure it out.


----------



## famof6

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It should continue to show..did you use the share link on your home page?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam that looks like a possible impantation dip. FX how long is your lp normally do you know??


----------



## famof6

I think I got it.It was not on auto update.Thanks for taking a look!!


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Fam that looks like a possible impantation dip. FX how long is your lp normally do you know??

No I don't know.I have never temp before and a few times on my more stressful cycles af has been a few days late once by a week so I guess those cycles I O'ed later.So not sure if LP was the same.Is your lp always the same?I am hoping temping helps me figure all of this out.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes your LP should always stay the same according to drs...but I have seem some woman whos vary a bit. Yes temping will help you sort it all out.


----------



## needafriend

Fam....your chart looks great!!! FX for u hun!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, I think that is an implantation dip. :thumbup: I will be praying for you. As for the NTNP I am not sure but I am going to try it. But I was thinking although, I am saying I am doing the NTNP method will I be able not to think about cm and O pains? :shrug:

Well ladies, I did unpack a little and even started dinner. Now I am watching Oprah. Christine Brinkley is 57 and looks great. They showed a pic of her mother at 80 and I was dang she look about 55. LOL She had Beverly Johnson, Cherly Tiggs and Stephanie Seymour. Pretty interesting.


----------



## fluterby429

fam IDK anything about temping charts but fx'd that it's implantation dip! 

if i don't get pg this time I'll prob take up temping when he gets home. yay one more thing to obsess about lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready yay for unpacking...I tried NTNP I was still too obsessive. lol

Fluter if no BFP this time why not get the hang of temping while he gone then you will really know ur cycle by time he gats back...however I am praying you get ur BFP!


----------



## Vickie

Posting the same as I did the other thread in question:

Cross posting on threads and talking about other members is not on and if need be both threads in question will be closed. I'd rather not do that though so let's agree to disagree and move on please.


----------



## fluterby429

Reeds I planned on temping a couple months before he gets back but you're right the more time thee better. Although I'm hoping I won't need to worry with all that jazz :)


----------



## floppyears

:)


----------



## fluterby429

hi floppy...how r u?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies. I hope you all are well. 

Fluter praying your Dh made it home safely. XX

I woke up to a winter wonderland. WE have about 6 inches of snow on top of the ice we got last week and its still coming down! And I will have to venture out in it cause I didn't go to the store yesterday. :(


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all well, i am now i found you al again....yipeeeeeee x

Well went to see psychic sally last night she has her own show on living dont know if any of you had seen it??? she was amazing!!!!! and cried at some of the stuff she knew about certain people in the audience very accurate and very funny....

Im ok back to work full time been back 3 weeks now .....a lady i work with is due in 7 weeks i would of been the same cant help thinking about it guess its normal as we both fell pregnant same time
Well my 3 months of waiting is up on the 25th Feb....and planning on going to docs to have hsg done see what state remaining tube is in lets keep fingers crossed but not holding my breath....

Whether we go down the ivf route we dont know see what happens x not to mention the cost...

Congrats to adanam so happy for you hun x

Good luck fluter and thanks for your words x

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies long time no see!

Reeds let me know about the new thread. I don't get on much now and most will have forgotten me already but i just wanted to say hi to all and hope everyone is well x

Im having my next TR in April and really hope it will be successful this time round


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mel and Josey! So glad to hear from you both. :) Mel I am so excited they are doing your TR over. That is so neat. Will it be just like your last one? And will it be the same dr?


----------



## josey123

Hiya mel how are ya????? you right long time no speak feel the family of friends are complete again i was thinking the other day wondering what you were up too and you certainly were not forgotten....

Not long reeds and you will have your bundle of joy cant wait to see the pics x

Been baking all afternoon my youngest daughter Olivia was at her friends so made some cakes for when she came back...having a few vodkas, pizza and chilled night with Olivia Peter off to the pub with his mate x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes I am getting anxious about Gunner's arrival...I have a growth scan on Monday so I guess we will be deciding if I will go on my own or be induced. I am really wanting to go natural but since he has been big we will see....just healthy is my main concern of course. 

I am getting ready to venture out in the snow and get food. We is hungry. LOL


----------



## fluterby429

sorry girls hadn't had a chance to real all but hey hey Mel love seeing you back!

Just wanted to let ya'll know he's here!!! and my opk was dang near + earlier today!!! bring on the bd'n I'll pop back in when I can!!!


----------



## needafriend

Have fun girl....so so glad it worked out for u. And since u had the HSG, chances are even better. YAY!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is great news Fluter!! Have a great time hun!!


----------



## floppyears

Hi Mel wishing you the best on TR. Speedy recovery too. Flutter- happy bding girl yay on the + opk whoop whoop(enjoy enjoy enjoy). I am so glad that its working out the way we prayed for you to be ovulating during the time that he is home. How exciting!!!! Reeds- How exciting he is almost here. Joesy-Hi :)

Hi Ready
Hi Super
Hi Adanma
afm- cd 28 and spotting brown(not full flow as of yet). Looks like gf(af) is right on schedule like I prayed for after mc. I am excited. I pray that she does be here long. 
I always get confused does spotting mean cd1 or the full flow means cd1?


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, 

Hello Mel, my name is Dale, A second TR hey? I hope it goes well :)

Hey floppy, I am glad af came, it will be the only time I say that to you lol :hugs: I believe cd1 would be full flow? Correct me if I am wrong ladies. 

Awww fluter :hugs: so happy for you! and YAY for the opk!!! 

Josey, sounds like you are having a great day!

How are all the lovely ladies?

AFM, CD33 and counting for me. No bfp, opk was super negative yesterday and today looks darn good to me! It is just a waiting game for me now, because I don't know what my body is telling me. lol 

I found out today how out of shape I am. I shoveled and GEEEZZ I nearly past out..lol So I think it is time to get my fat butt back in shape, well I don't think it ever was..lol but will take the time to take a little more care of myself..lol :)

:hugs


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Mel, glad to see you back. I am so excited about your TR. 

Josey, hi how are you?

Floopy, hi. Yes CD1 is full flow.

Reeds, be careful in all that snow sweetie.

Flutter, glad your hubby made and you can get you :sex: on. Praying for your BFP!!

Super, you are not out of shape.

I hope all is well with everyone. Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## famof6

Ladies of all days for me to lose my sd card today was the day,actually I have not seen it in a week.So I hope this uploads I could not get a clear pic of the frer with DS's 10 yr old Kodak.
 



Attached Files:







100_0738.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## famof6

Mel,So glad to see you back.I didn't get to talk to you much before but always wondered how you were doing!I wish you a very sucessful TR this time around!!

Josey,Seeing the psychic sounds amazing.I have always wanted to do that!I hope the hsg turns out great and you get preggo very soon after with your sticky bean!

Fluter,I am so glad DH made it in time!You are so going to catch that egg this go around!FX fo you!!

Hello to the rest of you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam congrats!! YOUR PREGNANT!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Ladies of all days for me to lose my sd card today was the day,actually I have not seen it in a week.So I hope this uploads I could not get a clear pic of the frer with DS's 10 yr old Kodak.


CONGRATS!!!:happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Are you going to have your levels checked?? Oh my gosh huni I am so excited for you.


----------



## famof6

Thanks ladies,I am praying this my sticky bean,but there is just something about knowing I can poas and have it turn positive that has just got me over the moon!God is great!!

Reeds,You should see how you can market that bsf hun.It works!!I believe Adanma said she tried it this cycle too and she got her BFP!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL I am so glad it worked for you...I just think it all has to do with our cm liking our dh's spermies. :) COngrats again huni. Over the moon for you


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Thanks ladies,I am praying this my sticky bean,but there is just something about knowing I can poas and have it turn positive that has just got me over the moon!God is great!!
> 
> Reeds,You should see how you can market that bsf hun.It works!!I believe Adanma said she tried it this cycle too and she got her BFP!!

I agree. I used it when I got my BFP!! I am so excited for you!!!!


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Are you going to have your levels checked?? Oh my gosh huni I am so excited for you.

Yes,I will call the dr Monday,but from the way he talked he was not going to check every 48 hrs.My TR dr said he could call the lab and have them checked thru him so thats what I will do.


----------



## Superstoked

Fam, I am sooooooo happy for you, even have a tear in my eye!! :hugs: Such wonderful news, and I will be doing the bsf next time around!! That is for sure! LOL Congrats babes!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam just a word of thought be sure they check your progestrone...not saying you will have a issue but it does seem to run with us TR ladies.


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Fam just a word of thought be sure they check your progestrone...not saying you will have a issue but it does seem to run with us TR ladies.

Ok I have a confession,I have been using progestrone cream and taking baby asprin this cycle.I started the cream at 5 dpo.Not sure why I started it.Should I keep using these?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I would let your dr know you have been using it. The baby aspirin should be fine but mention it to him as well...they kept me on both until 12 weeks. Sounds like our bodies are pretty similair. :)


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I would let your dr know you have been using it. The baby aspirin should be fine but mention it to him as well...they kept me on both until 12 weeks. Sounds like our bodies are pretty similair. :)

Thanks,I will make sure to let him know.


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Fam just a word of thought be sure they check your progestrone...not saying you will have a issue but it does seem to run with us TR ladies.
> 
> Ok I have a confession,I have been using progestrone cream and taking baby asprin this cycle.I started the cream at 5 dpo.Not sure why I started it.Should I keep using these?Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yay fam!!!!!! Im so freaking excited for you So I have to say I want to do the bsf now it seems to be the ticket, when do you do it? I believe ready said the day of o but im not positive 
PS: hey ladies hope you dont mind me stopping by and saying hey and yaaaaaay to fam I just could'nt help it :happydance: BFP's all around!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Momma we are super glad you came by....I was gonna PM about what happened but wanted to let it go. NONE it was aimed at you...and I for one loved chatting with you.


----------



## fluterby429

YAY FAM!!! OMG SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!

I hope the trend continues and I can join you and Adanma! I got my bakinng soda ready. I don't get ewcm so I'm hoping that'll help.

ok gotta run...date night


----------



## needafriend

Fam....I am smiling ear to ear, ur chart looked really good this cycle. YAY....CONGRATS...there is baby dust in the air. Take some deep breathes ladies.....FX for all trying this cycle.

I am with reeds on that one momma!


----------



## mommax3

Thanks needa and Reeds Im gonna try the bsf this month I will keep you guys posted :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter and Momma FX it works for you ladies as well. :)


----------



## cheekybint

needafriend said:


> Hiya Adanma....I would agree with super on that one. Once the healing is done, unless there is trauma to the tubes???...there would be no chance for scar tissue to form.
> FX for u in ur tww.
> 
> Super....don't feel stressed, I am sure u o'd. It will happen again girl.
> I know u and adanma had successful TR's so its just in Gods hands now.


Finally reading through the whole thread lol

Just wanted to quickly point out though that this isn't true. As you may all remember I had a HSG last May which showed 1 tube open, where as my latest HSG has shown both tubes are now blocked. This is down to the scar tissue changing over time. Personally I would recommend another HSG to anyone who's already had one and still not pregnant within 6 to 9 months


----------



## cheekybint

My one and only *long* post lol



reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Mel and Josey! So glad to hear from you both. :) Mel I am so excited they are doing your TR over. That is so neat. Will it be just like your last one? And will it be the same dr?

Thanks Sandi :) Yes the TR will be like the previous, but hopefully successful! I will be operated on by the same doctor, I have no doubts in his abilities I was just unlucky



josey123 said:


> Hiya mel how are ya????? you right long time no speak feel the family of friends are complete again i was thinking the other day wondering what you were up too and you certainly were not forgotten....

Hey Josey :) I'm pretty good thanks! Work is very busy though which is keeping me away from here



fluterby429 said:


> sorry girls hadn't had a chance to real all but hey hey Mel love seeing you back!
> 
> Just wanted to let ya'll know he's here!!! and my opk was dang near + earlier today!!! bring on the bd'n I'll pop back in when I can!!!

Good luck Fluter!! 



floppyears said:


> Hi Mel wishing you the best on TR. Speedy recovery too.

Thanks Floppy, least I know what to expect this time round lol



Superstoked said:


> Hello Mel, my name is Dale, A second TR hey? I hope it goes well :)

Thanks Dale, and hello to you too! Yes, this will be my second TR. Long story short - I had my reversal in November 2009, chemical in January 2010, HSG in May 2010 showed one tube open, 6 months on Clomid, another HSG in December 2010 showed both tubes blocked :( Extremely positive HPT around Christmas followed by another chemical (dates are approximate as I'm terrible with dates lol). January appointment FS confirmed I was pregnant, the test definitely positive but I have been suffering from naturally aborted ectopic pregnancies due to scar tissue.

So after a year of constant TTC, temping, OPKs, ferning, CP and CM checking I am having a breather! Obviously we are still TTC but without all the extras, so it's been nice and relaxed for the past month or so.

2nd TR was supposed to be on the 24th February but it won't fit in with my cycle so it's been put back until April (can't do March due to work commitments)



ready4onemore said:


> Mel, glad to see you back. I am so excited about your TR.

Thank you Ready, I was so sorry to hear about your MC :hugs:



famof6 said:


> Mel,So glad to see you back.I didn't get to talk to you much before but always wondered how you were doing!I wish you a very sucessful TR this time around!!

Thank you Fam and congratulations!!!!


----------



## needafriend

WOW...cheeky, I never knew that. I was just going by what my TR Dr said to me after my HSG. Glad your going for another this april and I wish u all the best...


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies,I hope everyone is having a great Sunday!

We are getting ready for DS's party,then later move onto the Super Bowl party.So I guess I better get all the food made.Frer was a little darker this morning but not much.I have been poas almost everytime I pee.How crazy is that?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOl I did the same thing Fam...I ened up taking like 20 something test. Remember it can take up to 72 hours for levels to double.


----------



## fluterby429

LOL Fam I would be doing the same thing. Hell I am doing the same thing with my OPK's just cause it's a form of POAS and I finally get to do it!!!

My opk is still pretty dark today but not sure that it's dark enough. I expect later today or tomorrow to be the big O day. My surge usually doesn't last that long. I really shouldn't be too worried about the OPK's cause it's not like we ain't gonna be doin it everyday anyway LOL.

Happy Sunday Ladies!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello beautifuls!

Cheeky, thanks for the info... If I am not preggers by June I will have a HSG...might ask for one earlier..lol I hope all goes well the 2nd time around hun.

Fam , I will say it again , YAY, so hapy for you, Happy b-day to your DS.

Fluter, Catch that egg doll! So happy that you have your family with you :hugs:

How is everyone?

Sunday, lazy day for me! lol nothing new here...lol boring me! lol


----------



## fluterby429

My dh just bought me an iPad! He's the best!


----------



## floppyears

famof6 said:


> Ladies of all days for me to lose my sd card today was the day,actually I have not seen it in a week.So I hope this uploads I could not get a clear pic of the frer with DS's 10 yr old Kodak.

oh my word Fam CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::bfp::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::holly:praying for sticky bean girl. Hoe exciting and so beautiful


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> My dh just bought me an iPad! He's the best!

awwww so sweet. :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::flower::flower::winkwink::winkwink::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> My dh just bought me an iPad! He's the best!

I want one too.lol..How sweet of him!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter that is awesome!! What a sweetie. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Cheeky, glad you are doing well.

Flutter, yay for the Ipad.

Fam, I did the same thing. I think I used up all my HPT test. LOL

Reeds and Needa, how are you ladies doing? How are the babies behaving these days.

Floopy, Hi lady.

Momma, glad to see you posting here.

Sorry if I missed anyone. 

Afm, I am upset my steelers did not win. :cry:


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Girls,got room for a little one? Dale told me where the new thread was :happydance: Thanks again Dale :flower:. I haven't been on for a while cos i needed to take a break from ttc & the stressful journey it brings,but the breaks done me the world of good & i'm back on a mission to get my :bfp: :thumbup:. I did go over to the old thread & wondered where you'd all went :shrug: & TBH i also found it too fast paced (WTF are they on LOL :haha:)& i was shocked & angry at the rude comments :grr:they're welcome to it:finger: cos this thread is much more to my liking :winkwink:.

Adanma & Fam, a massive CONGRATULATIONS :dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: I'm so happy for both of you & wish you a happy & healthy pregnancy :cloud9:. FX this is the start of a run of :bfp: :thumbup:.

Reeds & Needa. WOW not long till you're both holding your lil :baby:,can't wait to see the pics :cloud9:

Hi Karen,Flutter,cheeky,hope you're all doing well? :hugs: & sorry to anyone i've missed :blush::hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

:hi: Shellie glad you found us! I agree there is gonna be a big BFP trend on this thread!:happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies. 

Shellie good to see you. 

Fluter what are you doing online luv?? Your suppose to be snuggled up with your man. 

Ready my Dylan was upset too..he wanted Steelers to win as well.. 

Asfm I have a dr appt today and a scan so should have pics when I get home today. Hope everyone is well. XX


----------



## Adanma

Good monday everyone! 

Fam: YAY! Congrats girl! I'm telling you I used bsf and progesterone too this time so maybe there really is something to it...

fluter: glad your man is home safely. Get to bding and fx for you!

cheeky and shellie: hello! Good to see you again! Good luck cheeky

reeds: can't wait to see the little guy

sorry if I'm forgetting anyone.

AFM: Had hcg done again saturday, but have to wait til today for results. Just waiting... lol! A week and a day til I have my ultrasound. I don't think I will rest til then. Fam I used all my hpt's as well til I could see it getting dark. I still have the urge to poas just to make sure! lol!

Jason's grandpa's funeral is thursday so we'll be going up to Rockford that morning. So sad. He was a really neat man. He had been in the service many years and had done a lot of traveling and had great stories to tell! Watching the love between him and his late wife Marie was so beautiful! I hope to have that strength of love when Jason and I are that old.

My dog is almost back to 100%! She's eating and getting around on her own and even playing a bit so we are soooo relieved.

Anyway I will update with the hcg numbers once I get them!

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma glad your pooch is feeling better. Again sorry to hear about your family's loss. Can't wait to hear those big numbers!

I couldn't fall asleep last night so I just sat in the bed online while he snored next to me hehe. We're get'n the bd'n in! I'm out of pre-seed...yikes! I've only been able to use a bit of it inside the soft cups the past two times. I didn't realize I was so low on it. Might have to make a trip to CVS today to get some more. I still haven't got a real dark positive on my opk's. They are just the ic's so dunno what's going on. I'm just gonna keep doing the deed and hoping for the best. I uses bsf last night too!


----------



## Adanma

Okay the results are in! Hcg is 228! So it more than doubled! I feel a bit more secure about it now. Just a bit. Midwife has not reviewed it yet so I don't know if there are any recommendations or if I'm just to keep my ultrasound appt. I'm kind of tired of being stuck so hopefully no more bloodwork. I look like a heroin addict right now.

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

YAY on big numbers...congrats.


----------



## needafriend

Great numbers adanma!!!! Keep up the positive thoughts. Great news about your dog. Any symptoms yet?

Fluter.....U got used to not having your dh sleep with u. Sometimes when Joe is away for a few nites working, I get used to not hearing him snore as well. Cause I sleep like a princess and never snore. LOL.Sending dust your way.

Shellie...welcome girl!!!

Ready. and super....how are u ladies today? 

Fam....how u feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Reeds....happy for u to have a scan, hope you get a good look at your little man.

AFM...baby is so active when he is awake, he kicks up high under my rib and my boob moves. I am getting so anxious to see what he will look like, my boys all looked soooo similar so this is new to me. Have a fantastic day ladies.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Flutter, you better be getting you dance on. Cause I need a virtual niece. I already have to nephews coming in April. LOL

Adanma, glad to know you doggie is doing better. I always love to see the geniue love older couples have for one another. Great numbers too.

Reeds, tell Dylan out team will get them next year. Can't wait to see new pic.

Needa, thats funny that he makes your boob move. :haha: Oh just wanted to tell you that most interracial babies come out with red hair.:shrug: IDK why but both my brothers kids did too. But it changed colors later.

Shellie, glad to see you love.

AFM, I am fighting some nasty cold. It was 74 degrees yesterday now remember it was 24 degrees on Friday. It is suppose to freeze again on Wednesday and right now it is maybe 55 degrees. Yes the weather here is so confusing sometimes.:wacko:


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, YAY for the number increase! :hugs: I am glad your doggy is much better.

Needa, I can't imagine how excited you must be!! lol 

Ready, I you feel better real soon.

How are you feeling Fam? 

Fluter, An IPAD..how cool is that! 

Glad to see you here shellie :hugs:

Reeds, I can not wait to see pics!! I bet he has grown!

AFM, no exciting news, have been slowing packing getting ready for our move. Still no show of anything. Still waiting...lol


----------



## mommax3

Hey ladies I have a quick question I took a digital opk at 10am today and it was positive and then at 12 it was negative what gives?


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> Hey ladies I have a quick question I took a digital opk at 10am today and it was positive and then at 12 it was negative what gives?

I am thinking you may have completed ovaulation sometime between 10-12. Did you take OPK on yesterday? Are you tempting? Some of the other ladies may have better advice though.


----------



## famof6

Fluter,I am glad you have been busy catching that egg!FX

Shellie,You are here!!YAY!!

Adanma,Congrats on the #'s.

Needa,We are all so excited to see your little man too.

Super,I missed that you were moving,I love packing but never get it all unpacked.lol

Reeds,Can't wait to see new pics of your LO!!

Ready,I hope you get to feeling better.I was cheering for the Packers,but the Cowboys are my team.I love Tony.

Momma,that has happened to me too.It says not to take another after the smiley,but we just can't help it!lol

AFM,I had my first #'s done this morning.Don't get the results until tomorrow.The lady who answered the phone wanted me to wait until next week.Finally after telling her I was getting them done somewhere today either there or another dr she let me come in.He would not do the progestrone test:nope:.After me being in tears he said he would do bloods every other day,and because the lady gave me such a hard time,I made him stand there why she gave me my next four appts thru next Tuesday.I am still praying this little bean sticks!


----------



## mommax3

you get em fam! I cant wait to here your levels :)
Ready I did test yesterday in the afternoon and it was negative so im not sure whats up thanks god we bd. yesterday morning and I made dh come home for lunch and i did the bsf lol so hopefully I catch that egg! since were doing smep we will bd for the next 2 days as well.


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> you get em fam! I cant wait to here your levels :)
> Ready I did test yesterday in the afternoon and it was negative so im not sure whats up thanks god we bd. yesterday morning and I made dh come home for lunch and i did the bsf lol so hopefully I catch that egg! since were doing smep we will bd for the next 2 days as well.

Good I hope you catch the egg too. That would be awesome if we have 3 ladies preggers here.


----------



## Adanma

fam: how frustrating! I know they deal with pregnant ladies all the time, but I just feel like half the time they forget that we have genuine fears and concerns that need to be taken seriously. They can't just treat every patient the exact same because everyone has different circumstances!

ready: sorry you're feeling icky. Get well soon.

needa: I laughed so hard reading that he caused your boob to move! hahahaaa! Ian was so active inside and he still is to this day. Preston was more relaxed and he still is. 
As far as what the baby will look like.... cute! Mixed kids are adorable. My sister's son is half indonesian and then a quarter black and a quarter white. Gorgeous. He looks asian, but with darker skin and fuller lips. Her daughter has half black a quarter white and aquarter mexican. Somehow she came out with blond tightly curled hair and blue eyes. My kids have the same coloring and look pretty much like white kids even though Ian's dad is dark skinned (croatian) with black hair and my husband is swedish blond hair blue eyes. Ian even had a blond afro when he was younger although it's darkening up now. You never know what they'll get from who! ALways cute though.

symptom wise I've been pretty good. I am a bit nauseous when I first get vertical in the morning. I'm tired. Sore boobies. I always want to eat sour things which is pretty normal for me, just not so much of it! lol! So lots of pickles, lemons etc. My eyebrows have always been really sparse and hard to see, but right now they are so thick! It's odd. I've never seen myself with thick eyebrows! I'm going to wax a bit I think! So not a whole lot going on symptom wise yet.

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

momma: fx!!!


----------



## needafriend

Momma....I never used digital OPK's, but BD like mad and fx u catch that egg. Better to have more sex than not enough. *wink*

Super....good luck with the packing.,...yuk!!

Ready..sorry your feeling crappy, get well soon. And u have me worried about RED hair. Joe will take me to Maury!!! LOL

Adanma....I love sour things, yum. My hair has been fly away, frizzy and just plain nasty. Ur babes will be a nice mix. 

Fam....U fight girl, they need to take this pg serious. I had to fight for scans only at the hospital. If I had concerns during business hours my TR Dr office was GREAT!!! I am sure your numbers are great.


----------



## mommax3

Adanma said:


> momma: fx!!!

Thanks and I wanted to say congrats to you and I think that nausa is great! I know that sounds weird but I always have heard it means the baby is growing and healthy so Heres to you being sick :) 
Im soooo excited about all these preggo tr girls its such a beacon to us ttc :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. 

Back from my appt and just wanted to update real quick before Iget a nap...Gunner has flipped breech and weighs about 4lbz 4oz. I have gained no weight in the past 6 weeks. Got in a bit of trouble for that. He did give me iron pills to help with the funny feelings I have been having and said to start taking Flinstone vitamins since I am having problems with eating he said those would be better for the nausea the others cause. She did do a 4D scan this time but the pics aren't the best as his feet and cord is up by his face. So I go back in 2 weeks and then 2x a week after that since I am high risk. He did leave my due date the same...but I have a feeling we will go before then. 

I will catch up with all the post in a bit but I did see Momma asking about the opks...they just detect your LH surge which can be short and that usually means you will O about 12 to 36 hours after your surge so keep up the bd! :


----------



## Adanma

reeds: He was head down and then turned? wow! Have you googled any of the baby turning positions they have? There are some positions and movements you can do to encourage baby to turn again. Little stinker! hahaha! I bet it was nice to see him though. Can't wait to see my bean. How come you are high risk? Is it because of the loss or something else? Nosy. Sorry.

momma: I always feel like as long as there are symptoms all must be well. I don't know how true it is, but it does feel somewhat reassuring to have some symptoms.

My hubby is home sick today from work. He has done nothing but play wii all day. A bit annoyed. We have mounds of laundry hanging around that he can't see I guess....

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Adanma..yes because of the losses( I have had 4 mc's all together my first was between my daughter and son at 5 months) and because of the parvovirus. And yep he was head down and I think about 2 weeks ago is when I think he turned cause it has been just a bit since I have felt most movement low...its kinda funny cause his head is by my ribs and his feet are up by his face so a little confused as to how I am feeling so much movement down low like I am. My oldest dd was breech when I went in to deliver her she had been head down the whole time til it was time to come out so we spent most of the time in labor turning her but got it done. Just a little worried about his size at this point. I have been trying to get the new pics posted but they are hard to get up without a glare on them so I have to wait til after dark. 

Adanma I seen those numbers!! Great! :) 

Fam sorry you had to beg to get yours done so not right. 

hope everyone else is well. XX


----------



## shellie31

Thanks for the welcome back girls :hugs:.

Adanma. Those numbers are great :happydance:. Hope you're dog gets better soon :hugs:

Momma i use CBdigital opks & as soon as i get my :)face i stop doing them cos it's detected my LH surge(this also coincides with the peak on my CBFM :thumbup:so it's a sort of back up) Get :sex: & FX there'll be another :bfp: :happydance:

Flutter,lets hope we're on a run of :bfp: Got a feeling this is a lucky thread :dust::dust:

Reeds. So happy you got to see lil :baby:today even if he was hiding his face with his feet LOL :haha: Not long till you meet him face to face :cloud9:

Needa. Can't wait to see your lil :baby:too :cloud9:

Dale:hugs:

Ready,hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

AFM. Nothing new to report really,going to take a CB digital opk in the morning & see where i'm at :shrug:. I took soy this cycle & i started robitusson yesterday so i should be getting ready to ovulate soon :happydance: & i'm hoping to have loads of EWCM :winkwink:. We're a bit out with our SMEP days but it's no biggie :shrug: & theres plenty of time & :sex:for us to catch the egg :thumbup:.


----------



## mommax3

Reeds sorry that your lil bambino did a flip on you :( I bet you like the extra appontments, I def. would its like extra reassurance all the time :) cant wait to see pics 
shellie thanks for letting me know your experince with the opks I always think im doing everything wrong, it was never this detailed before my tubal it was quite simple have a few drinks with dh, scrump then a few weeks later preggo!!! lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I am glad you are have symptoms. That is reassurring to me.

Reeds, I can't wait to see the pic.

Needa, no he want. LOL I laugh when I read Maury comment. 

Momma, it was a lot easier before TRs. It is so funny how we have to try now. When before we didn't have too. :shrug:

Shellie, again glad you are back.

Afm, getting ready to go work out. Got to bring my sexy back. :haha:


----------



## Superstoked

needafriend said:


> Ready..sorry your feeling crappy, get well soon. And u have me worried about RED hair. Joe will take me to Maury!!! LOL

:rofl:


----------



## Superstoked

Reeds, I hope Gunner decides to turn around real soon.

Ready, I am sure your sexy has not left! lol 

Momma, was so easy before hey? lol I hope you catch that egg!

Needa, I am fine thanks for asking, I am still laughing about the Maury comment..LOL

Still no change, I did a couple of tests, once again opk looks beautiful, and hpt bfn, although hubby said he thought he seen something, but not I... I can post them if you ladies would like a gander.. opk's are confusing me. I will wait another week and if no change I will go to the doctor and see what she has to say about it all.


----------



## fluterby429

Super post em and I'll look

Ready getnyour sexy on girl

Reeds what a lil booger. He still has time to flip though. 

Momma I hate opk's. My surge is usually short. I can have a pos then later that night have a neg. I can say my opk was darker than the control line this morn and it still is tonight....Woot 

Shellie we r on a mission right now lol

Adenoma...I love the wii lol


----------



## Superstoked

Here it is :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0685.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## fluterby429

Ok I'm not positive but there might be something. How long have your opk's been positive


----------



## Superstoked

I posted a pic of an opk in the 1st of Feb...I have pretty much taken one everyday since that. The other day I would have said I had a negative one because the line was not as dark .So the answer to your question ...I noticed them looking like this since the 1st. Some times the line not as dark but nvery noticeable. I know this is how my mc started...opk showing + but very hard to get a + on a hpt :(


----------



## fluterby429

I'm gonna go n and say that's pretty crazy length of time to have anything near a pos opk. I'd prob call the doctor. Forgive me if you've posted this before, but how is your prog level?


----------



## Superstoked

I have never had it checked.


----------



## fluterby429

I'd ask to have it checked especially since you've had a m/c. For some reason it seems to be a trend among tr gals to have low prog


----------



## Superstoked

I will call her office tomorrow. Thank you for the advice. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Super...I was tilting my screen and I think I see something faint? I am with fluter...thats a long time to have a + opk. FX for u girl!!!

Ready...I lost my sexy a long time ago, if u find it please send me mine!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Lmao Carole me too girl!

Super no problem chica. Fx'd it's your sticky!


----------



## Superstoked

lol ladies ahah. So if there is supposed to be anything there I should see something a little more visable tomorrow, hopefully..lol I will keep u ladies posted. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

It truly varies for each woman as u can see in the poas gallary. Some have 8dpo and others not til 13dpo or more. Depends when u implant.


----------



## needafriend

post those pics reeds...I see ur awake now. i am dying to see Gunner


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just got home...had to take Ash to buy pants.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay they are not that great but here ya go


here he is blowing bubbles. LOL



This one has a leg going up and a foot by his face



This one is a squishy face


----------



## needafriend

So cool...\i think he has tj's lips in the last pic. LOL


----------



## FaithHopeLove

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Back from my appt and just wanted to update real quick before Iget a nap...Gunner has flipped breech and weighs about 4lbz 4oz. I have gained no weight in the past 6 weeks. Got in a bit of trouble for that. He did give me iron pills to help with the funny feelings I have been having and said to start taking Flinstone vitamins since I am having problems with eating he said those would be better for the nausea the others cause. She did do a 4D scan this time but the pics aren't the best as his feet and cord is up by his face. So I go back in 2 weeks and then 2x a week after that since I am high risk. He did leave my due date the same...but I have a feeling we will go before then.
> 
> I will catch up with all the post in a bit but I did see Momma asking about the opks...they just detect your LH surge which can be short and that usually means you will O about 12 to 36 hours after your surge so keep up the bd! :

Reeds: Just wanted to say, first of all, your little Gunner looks like a cutie! How amazing 4D is! Also, I KNOW women have been able to turn their breech babies at home..doing crazy little exercises...GOOGLE it! It's not just old wives tales...they really do work! My 2nd ds did this too, unfortunately I didn't realize he had turned and ended up with an emergency c-section because he had turned *several* times and had gotten the cord wrapped around his little neck 3 times!...very active baby in the womb! Even at 12 yrs. he's STILL a busy boy:haha: Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FaithHopeLove said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.
> 
> Back from my appt and just wanted to update real quick before Iget a nap...Gunner has flipped breech and weighs about 4lbz 4oz. I have gained no weight in the past 6 weeks. Got in a bit of trouble for that. He did give me iron pills to help with the funny feelings I have been having and said to start taking Flinstone vitamins since I am having problems with eating he said those would be better for the nausea the others cause. She did do a 4D scan this time but the pics aren't the best as his feet and cord is up by his face. So I go back in 2 weeks and then 2x a week after that since I am high risk. He did leave my due date the same...but I have a feeling we will go before then.
> 
> I will catch up with all the post in a bit but I did see Momma asking about the opks...they just detect your LH surge which can be short and that usually means you will O about 12 to 36 hours after your surge so keep up the bd! :
> 
> Reeds: Just wanted to say, first of all, your little Gunner looks like a cutie! How amazing 4D is! Also, I KNOW women have been able to turn their breech babies at home..doing crazy little exercises...GOOGLE it! It's not just old wives tales...they really do work! My 2nd ds did this too, unfortunately I didn't realize he had turned and ended up with an emergency c-section because he had turned *several* times and had gotten the cord wrapped around his little neck 3 times!...very active baby in the womb! Even at 12 yrs. he's STILL a busy boy:haha: Praying for you!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Faith. I have been working on him already. LOL I am on my ball as I type this. And I will be rocking on all 4...thankfully we have 9 weeks or so to get him in place...my first DD turned breech during labor and that was a time so I didn't have to to have a C-section but for some reason I am way more anxious about him not turning for some reason. So if you know of some more good tricked keep them coming. :thumbup:


----------



## fluterby429

Reeds he's too cute!

Super let us know if you test


----------



## famof6

He is a cutie Reeds!I have no idea about the breech part.I am sure you will get him turned.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Just stopping in before I get my day started to say hello. I hope you all have an awesome day.!!:thumbup:


----------



## Adanma

super: fx!

ready: I had just started p90x to get my sexy back and then found out I'm pregnant. I am still doing it, just really modified. I don't know if any of you have experience with it, but it kicks your A**!! Hubby is doing it too.

reeds: awwwwwww! How cute! I have never had a 4D! How amazing is that to see him like that!?

faith: isn't it funny how they seem to have their little personalities already in the womb!?

AFM: I puked this morning cleaning the toothbrush holder out. It gets nasty in the bottom which I can't stand so I cleaned it and promptly puked. It's officially started I guess.

Also a friend of mine is due in the same week I am! She had a loss around the same time I did as well. She just had her first ultrasound and saw the heartbeat even though she was only 5w 4d!! Hopefully I'll see mine next tuesday! I'll be 6 w 1d.

In other news: meeting with the school social worker today. We try to meet once a month, but we haven't met since december. I saw Ian's developmental specialist last month and he suggested Ian start seeing her regularly even though he seems to be doing fine. It's better if they have a good relationship now in case something happens down the road with him he will have an advocate in the school who knows his situation well.

He also suggested that the school may want to give Ian more opportunities for sensory exploration IN the classroom since once he gets home from school he is non stop sensory seeking until bedtime and it's really disruptive to him doing the things he needs to do at home. Hopefully they will be able to have him maybe see OT for excersize and massage during the day or urge him to use his squishy balls during the day even if he isn't asking for it just to get some sensory stimulation in during his 3 hours there. I'm worried that if he doesn't get a hold on it now, once we go to full days in august he'll begin to have behaviour and focusing problems in the classroom in the afternoons. 

I have had trouble getting my point across in the past so hopefully this goes well today.

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Sandi can you help me? As I said yesterday opk test line was darker than control line and today it's still pos. Not darker just same color. Is this normal? Normally my surge doesn't last that long. I can say one thing the clomid really delayed things! I'm soo thankful


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, just thought I would let you know the results of my AM test, BFN, nada nothing. All messed up! lol


----------



## fluterby429

Well dang Super. That's all messed up. Sorry. I'm not saying this is your case but one other reason for prolonged pos opk's is pcos. I'm curious to see whats up with ya.


----------



## Adanma

fluter: taking a breather eh? hehehee

super: hope you find out what's going on

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

fluterby429 said:


> Sandi can you help me? As I said yesterday opk test line was darker than control line and today it's still pos. Not darker just same color. Is this normal? Normally my surge doesn't last that long. I can say one thing the clomid really delayed things! I'm soo thankful

Sometimes with CLomid you will surge longer because it causes a stronger Ovulation(i.e why the chance is higher for mulitples) but go with your first positive OPK. I really think you should be Ovulating today...any sign of it? Increased CM or cramps?


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, he is a cutie!!! Can't wait til he gets here

adanma, I am glad the school seems to be listening. I want the best for the little guy. Glad you puked, I know I sound :wacko: but I think it is a good sign.:thumbup: I wanted to try the PX90 but I don't think I would be able to hang with it. 

Flutter, I am not sure but I think it could be clomid.:shrug: I just want you to catch the egg. So log-off and go catch the egg. LOL

Needa, I hope you are doing well today.

Afm, going to the gym again today. I am so excited about bring my sexy back. LOL I has been gone for many years not even sure what it looks like anymore.


----------



## mommax3

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Okay they are not that great but here ya go
> 
> 
> here he is blowing bubbles. LOL
> View attachment 166162
> 
> 
> 
> This one has a leg going up and a foot by his face
> View attachment 166163
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a squishy face
> View attachment 166164

reeds he is sooo cute I love his lil squishy face pic :baby:
super I hope you call and get to see the dr. soon Im sure just going and getting some answers will ease your worries


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dale have you called your dr yet to let them know what is going on??


----------



## mommax3

Adanma said:


> super: fx!
> 
> ready: I had just started p90x to get my sexy back and then found out I'm pregnant. I am still doing it, just really modified. I don't know if any of you have experience with it, but it kicks your A**!! Hubby is doing it too.
> 
> reeds: awwwwwww! How cute! I have never had a 4D! How amazing is that to see him like that!?
> 
> faith: isn't it funny how they seem to have their little personalities already in the womb!?
> 
> AFM: I puked this morning cleaning the toothbrush holder out. It gets nasty in the bottom which I can't stand so I cleaned it and promptly puked. It's officially started I guess.
> 
> Also a friend of mine is due in the same week I am! She had a loss around the same time I did as well. She just had her first ultrasound and saw the heartbeat even though she was only 5w 4d!! Hopefully I'll see mine next tuesday! I'll be 6 w 1d.
> 
> In other news: meeting with the school social worker today. We try to meet once a month, but we haven't met since december. I saw Ian's developmental specialist last month and he suggested Ian start seeing her regularly even though he seems to be doing fine. It's better if they have a good relationship now in case something happens down the road with him he will have an advocate in the school who knows his situation well.
> 
> He also suggested that the school may want to give Ian more opportunities for sensory exploration IN the classroom since once he gets home from school he is non stop sensory seeking until bedtime and it's really disruptive to him doing the things he needs to do at home. Hopefully they will be able to have him maybe see OT for excersize and massage during the day or urge him to use his squishy balls during the day even if he isn't asking for it just to get some sensory stimulation in during his 3 hours there. I'm worried that if he doesn't get a hold on it now, once we go to full days in august he'll begin to have behaviour and focusing problems in the classroom in the afternoons.
> 
> I have had trouble getting my point across in the past so hopefully this goes well today.
> 
> Adanma

first off you go girl I want to do the p90x but im soooo not tuff enough lol It takes the life out of me to just do 30 min of working out hehe!
oh boy the puking has started you poor thing :hugs: It will be great for you to hear the heart beat :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ok girls share with me...I have no idea what the p90x is?? LOL


----------



## Superstoked

fluterby429 said:


> Well dang Super. That's all messed up. Sorry. I'm not saying this is your case but one other reason for prolonged pos opk's is pcos. I'm curious to see whats up with ya.

Funny thing you mentioned that..lol I was reading about that last night. It may be what os going on? There has to be an answer right?


----------



## mommax3

It's a crazy workout you do it for 90 days and it comes with a bunch of didfferent dvd's that you rotate out. I have watched the infomercials and lets just say holy workout!!!! But I bet adenma is gonna be one hot momma when she is done :)


----------



## Superstoked

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Dale have you called your dr yet to let them know what is going on??

I did call them, they do not answer the phone there, they have an answering machine. I left a message. So it is almost closing time there now and I am hoping she will call back soon. I picked up a digital test today, not sure if I should try that this evening or wait?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow that sounds like a intense workout...

Dale the digi test are not very sensitive...but you can try it. I so hate that your going through this.XX


----------



## famof6

Good luck with that p90x ladies.I tried it last summer and only lasted a week.It kicked my butt!lol

Super,I hope you get some answers soon hun!

Fluter,I am so glad that clomid delayed for you.Looks like it worked out just perfect to catch that egg!!

Adanma,It sounds like it has kicked in.

AFM,Does it really take 48 hrs to get betas back?He told me they would be in today.I called and the lady tells me not until tomorrow that they send them to Atlanta??There is a hospital right a cross the street.So she said I should get them in the morning when I go back in for another draw.I assumed I would know by now.


----------



## Superstoked

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Wow that sounds like a intense workout...
> 
> Dale the digi test are not very sensitive...but you can try it. I so hate that your going through this.XX

I think I will wait then..lol they are costly.:haha: Thanks, it truly sucks!


----------



## fluterby429

Super I'd def talk to your doc about testing that out then. 

Fam I would be too impatient for those numbers too! Cant wait to hear them tomorrow!

Reeds that P90x is for serious. I know a couple gals that had to quit it because they were ttc And it stoped their af from coming!

Totally off subject but I bought 2 pair of UGG boots today for less than $40 a piece! I was pumped lol. They werenorig $154. I just love a deal lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam I think it just depends on the dr and the lab. Mine was the next day cause my dr always had a stat order on it. FX you get them soon. 

Fluter that is a great deal! Where did you find that at?? 

Dale I so hope your dr calls you back soon and has some ideas on how to get answers as to what is going on.


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, I am glad the symptoms are kicking in :) 

Reeds, I think Gunner is just the cutest!

Fam, I got my numbers back in a couple of hours. I guess it really depends on the doctor.FX!!

Ready, do you have a trainer at the gym?

Fluter, What a deal! I always love a good deal. 

Hello to all the ladies :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, the P90X is based on muscle confusion. Here is a link https://www.beachbody.com/product/f...c8447a&ef_id=6QFNUb-sAAAAguk:20110208221300:s I am to scared to try it.

Super, I hope it is not PCOS. I have a trainer but I have not used her this time. Trying it on my own for a little bit. 

Fam, I hope you get your numbers soon. I got my back the next day but the lab was in the same building.

Flutter, that is an awesome deal.

Needa, where are you?

Navy, I hope all is well.

Floopy, hi lady.

Off to get my sexy on. Talk to you all later.


----------



## fluterby429

i got the boots at Zappo's 6pm store. The distribution center is down from my house.

Where is Navy?

Ready have fun get'n your sexy on

Opk went neg around 5:30pm when I tested so guess I'll call tomorrow 1dpo. I'll still be bd'n tonight. I can say I've really gave it the best shot possible!


----------



## famof6

Fluter,That is a good deal.I got a pair of Uggs and a NorthFace for a $100 bucks a couple of weekends ago.It must be time to mark all that winter stuff down.Those boots are so comfy but I could never bring myself to pay retail for them.lol

I have been wondering about Navy too.Maybe she is just getting ds settled back into routine.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Have to say yay for the negative OPK Fluter!! 

I haven't seen Navy on here or Fb....hopefully as is well and she is getting everything settled. XX

Fam how are you? 

Karen hope your not working out too hard. :)


----------



## needafriend

U ladies are making me tired talking about all these workouts. 

I LOVE zappo's and 6pm, I have ordered from there alot, not so much lately but LOVE the deals and zappos delivers to canada. 6pm doesn't but when I go to the USA, i pre-order.


----------



## famof6

I agree Needa,all this workout talk makes me feel lazy instead of tired.I seem to be tired anyway lately.

I told DH last week that I had to get into shape and get a tan before spring gets here.I finally stepped on the scale today and I have gained 9 pounds since surgery.I will be going through tanning bed withdraws before long.Honestly I didn't want to clean it off anyway it is stacked up with boxes.lol

I know this is crazy but I am having some crazy things going on with my teeth and gums.They are hurting.I had one filling I never went back and got but there seem to be like 3 teeth that are kind of achy and my gums are very sore.I don't know why all of the sudden they are doing that.I always go to the dentist and have pretty healthy teeth.I usually have to get a filling every couple of years but that's it.


----------



## shellie31

Fam. Pregnancy can cause problems with you're teeth & gums hun :winkwink: Hope it's not too painful :hugs: but a trip to the dentist might be a good idea,do you get free dental treatment while your preggo over there? Good luck today with you're numbers,i'm sure they'll be fine :thumbup:

Needa. I agree all this talk of workouts make me feel really tired & lazy LOL :haha: I'd rather be sitting on my a** with a cuppa :coffee:. 

Flutter :thumbup: That's a great deal:happydance: My MIL bought me ugg boots for xmas but she paid full price :dohh: I wouldn't have but i'm a cheapskate :haha: & i LOVE bargains :cloud9:. Glad you're opk is negative:happydance: FX you've caught that egg :winkwink:

Dale. Sending you massive :hugs: & hope you get this sorted soon hun.

Adanma. Sorry the MS has got you :wacko:but it is a good sign :thumbup:

:hi: Reeds & Ready & anyone i've missed :blush: :hugs:

AFM:
Another negative opk this morning but got some :sex: last night :happydance: so we're back on track :cloud9: & i'm sure ovulation isn't too far away :winkwink:


----------



## famof6

My levels from Monday 13 dpo were 27.I was hoping for a really big #.lol..Of course I came home and googled it first thing and it doesn't seem to low compared to some.I still have FX that they atleast double.I will not get todays results until Friday.I am staying positive or I will crazy by Friday!The dr wants me to bring my chart and prog. cream in so he can take a look.

Thanks for the info Shellie,I didn't know that.I don't ever remember having problems with my teeth or gums while pregnant before but then again that was ages ago.lol


----------



## Adanma

fam thats a good number! Mine was 35 at 15dpo. My midwife always orders the test STAT which I asked about and it means they have to turn it around in an hour so I was the annoying patient calling and hour and 10 minutes after the draw asking for results! lol! Fx for you that everything doubles as it should.

I was just thinking about Navy yesterday. Hope everything is ok.

I puked for 10 minutes this morning as soon as I got out of bed. It's awful today. I didn't even get my daily smoothie this morning. I had a tiny bit of orange juice and that's all. I just don't think I can do anything more than that. I have NEVER been this morning sick before. ugh. My sister laughed at my misery this morning.

Today Ian entered the school from the front door where all the other kids get dropped off! He kept looking back at me for reassurance, but he did it! The social worker was at the top pf the stairs waiting for him so he knew what to do. So proud of him. There are a lot of cars around and there is a busy intesection next to the building with buses etc so it was really noisy and he focused on the task and got inside on his own! I was worried for when he goes to 1st grade since it's a different building and there is only the one entrance that he would be really overwhelmed so we decided to have him try it now so he'll be used to it by then. He did so good!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

As said before, try not to get too worked up about numbers. Mine were on the lower side then they weren't even doubling "the way they say they should" and I have a big baby is my belly now. LOL.....try to relax all u ladies counting numbers.

Sending some dust to all u TTC this month.


----------



## needafriend

Thats awesome that your son did that today!!! YAY.

And YAY for feeling like shit, it's your body being taken over by that baby.


----------



## famof6

Adanma,YAY for Ian!I bet he was also proud of himself!Good job!!

Needa,Thanks!No more # talk from me!lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma that is good job that Ian did. And wooohoo for feeling like crap. And I mean that in the nicest way. :) 

Fam your numbers are gonna be great! I just can feel it. I think this thread is gonna be the 2x2...lol 2 memebers will get pregnant each cycle til all of us have lo's. 

Hope everyone is having a great day. We are getting more snow. This is the most snow in our area that I remember in a long time.


----------



## needafriend

Reeds...your babes moved into a new flower...AWWW!!
remember me texting u like mad about my numbers...lol. Its easy to say chill out about them but honsetly, they vary so much woman to woman. And I think your prediciton may be true eh.....2by2.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh I did!! I so didn't seen that. WOOHOO I so hope I am right...and it would be so awesome! And yes we were both a total mess over our numbers. LOL So with that said Fam share your numbers and we will continue to glory in them with you. :)


----------



## fluterby429

Fam you areva patient lady! I'd be like Adanma and want now lol. I'm surevyour numbersvare gonna be big and beautiful.

Adanma...Yay for Ian and Yay for puke! Lol I know younfeel bad and I'm sorry for that but you know morning sickness is a great soggy of a healthy pregnancy.

Shellie you're not too far behind me in cycle so maybe we can be in Reeds 2x2 plan. 

Today is 1dpo and I feel crampy. I have felt crampy off and on for the last week. Maybe it's just gas

Ready and Super how r u today?


----------



## fluterby429

Reeds only one more lil flower to go


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know so excited. I am ready to meet this little man. :)


----------



## needafriend

Fluter...I am sure it's not just gas...LOL. I so hoping u get pg this cycle. FX

I can't beleive u only have one flower to go...yay. Its the small things that make u smile.

Ready...did u find my sexy yet? I sure the hell haven't and honestly, i didn't even look for it. 

Super...how r u today?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Reeds, yay for having one flower left. That means my virtrual nephew will be here soon. :happydance:

Adanma, I am so happy for Ian. I am glad you are having MS to me that is a good sign. :hugs:

Flutter, I am so glad you go to :sex: during your ovulation time. I sure hope you catch the egg.

Needa, nope I haven't found my sexy yet:shrug:. I don't know how it got away.:haha:

Hello to anyone I missed.

Afm, I have a dry cough I can't seem to get rid of and it is expected to get to the 20s tonight. So that means I am going home drink some cocoa watch a movie.


----------



## needafriend

Yay for cocoa and movies!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> Yay for cocoa and movies!!!

I know right. My dh is sick too so he will get theru-flu and kleenex. LOL


----------



## Adanma

oh man! Hot cocoa sounds good right now! I kinda like theraflu lemon flavor too... hahaha! It's kinda good...

Gonna cut the boys hair tonite so they don't look like bully-boos for the funeral tomorrow. Ugh we have to leave here at 7am to get to rockford on time. I hate early mornings! Especially with kids! And then it's not like we're going on vacation or something fun, it's a funeral.

Anyway, have a nice nite ladies and we'll see you tomorrow evening hopefully

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Travel safe Adanma....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Travel safely tomorrow Adanma. Thinking of you and your family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## famof6

I agree,Safe trip tomorrow and stay warm Adanma!


Ladies,I have lost it with dr appts and peeing on hpt's non stop I almost forgot tomorrow is our 5th wedding anniversary.I have not even bought him a present.I guess I will be shopping after work tomorrow.He has not mentioned it either maybe he forgot too.:haha:I wanted to add that DH is working days this week and it has been wonderful having a 2 parent household as he goes to work before the kids get home from school and they are asleep before he returns when he works in the evenings.He thinks he may just get to stay on days and that would be just great for all of us!


----------



## fluterby429

Be safe Adanma

Ready yummy cocoa and take care of hubs

Fam uh oh lol...hope does get to stay on the new shift


----------



## shellie31

Reeds. YAY at moving up a flower :happydance: You're lil man will be with you in no time :cloud9:

Needa & Ready. LMAO at you two looking for you're sexy :rofl::rofl: You both SO don't need to find it,your gorgeous :hugs:

Flutter. Yeah it'd be so cool if we were the next 2 to get our :bfp::yipee::yipee:. FX for all of us ttc :winkwink:.

Adanma. Sorry you're feeling crap hun :sick:. WELL DONE IAN :dance::dance:. Sending you massive :hug: for today & have a safe trip :thumbup:

Fam. Hope you're DH gets to stay on the new shift :hugs:

AFM: Still no positive opk yet :shrug: but can't be too far away now:winkwink:. Come on eggy i want to be impregnated LOL :haha:


----------



## fluterby429

Mornin girls!

We both fell asleep last night and didn't :sex: I think we covered our basis but thought it could be insurance...oh well


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> Mornin girls!
> 
> We both fell asleep last night and didn't :sex: I think we covered our basis but thought it could be insurance...oh well


I am sure you got in plenty of bd.:thumbup:GL


----------



## needafriend

I am with fam, I bet it's fine. Now the dreaded 2ww.

Thanks shellie, there is a reason they only allow small avatars on bnb, my ass wont fit in the pic frame. LOL...But once babes is here, I will be walking the streets again. (hehe)
I hope everyone is happy and healthy. 

30w2d pic


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, I hope your trip was safe, sorry for your family's loss.

Shellie, I hope that opk becomes + very soon! xx

Fam, how are you feeling hun?

Fluter, I am sure you have it covered! :)

Needa, Nice bump momma! I have a big butt and I am not even preggers!!! lol

I have been thinking about Navy too. Hope to hear from her soon.

Ready,Jose,Mel,Floppy how are you ladies?

AFM, well it has been a long wait and big confusion and stress not knowing where I was in my cycle. I do not ever want to experience that again! Horrible, just horrible. But I started spotting lastnight and FULL flow today, DH says I look like a ghost today. I feel like crap but have never been so excited to see the witch!!:happydance: I should have my thermometer in the mail by the next couple of days and I will then start to chart.

I just want to stay in bed the entire day, but SIL is doing the wedding dress shopping and she has had today booked for a while, so I must go and help her! Pop a few pain killers in me and I should be good to go for a few hours.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. I hope it's all good. I felt crampy again today but now nothing really. I'm sure the clomid is to blame cause I've been crampy for days.

A www Needa I love your bump! Baby got back over here too snd I ain't preggers either.

Super I'm glad the witch showed so you can get back on track


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, I hope your trip is a safe one.

fam, I hope the doc's office gets better for you sweetie. :hugs:

Shellie, thanks. Now my head is big from your compliment.:blush:

Flutter, I am sure you will be fine. I am praying you caught the egg.

Needa, you bump is cute!! I have a big bump too mine's in just in the back. :haha:

Super, I am glad the witch came but I hope this will be her last showing for hmm, about 9 months.

Afm, I am feeling a little better. Not 100% but better. Tomorrow night my hubby and I are going to see the Adam Sandler movie "Just go with it." I love Adam Sandler.


----------



## famof6

Shellie,Glad to see your PMA up!(I sneaked a peek in your journal)FX this is your month.I love those digital opks!:flower:

Needa,You look all bump to me:)Maybe I am the only person that gains weight everywhere.

Super,Yay for af,I am glad you know where you are in your cycle.I also hope its your last one for 9 months!GL

Ready,Glad you are feeling better.I also love Adam.He is to funny!

AFM,Nothing new for me.I get my 2nd #'s in the morning.Can't wait!

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole great bump! :) 

Dale glad the witch showed for you so you can get back on track. XX

Fam can't wait to hear your next numbers I bet they are gonna be great! :)

Karen I am hoping for a date night and getting to see "Just go with it" as well. I am excited. 

Sorry if I missed anyone...love to you all. XX


----------



## shellie31

Hey girls:flower:

Flutter. I'm sure you've covered all bases,FX :thumbup:. LMAO at you falling asleep :sleep: LOL :haha:,we've all been there :winkwink:.

Needa. I'm sure that's NOT true hun :hugs: & i LOVE your bump pic :cloud9:

Dale.:hugs: i'm glad you're cycles are back hun & hopefully you'll be knocked up again :winkwink:

Ready. HAHA at you're head getting big LOL :haha:. Honestly girl take a compliment(that's an order :thumbup:) Glad you're feeling a bit better,a day at a time is the best way i think :hugs:

Fam. Thanks for sneaking a peek in my journal :flower:but don't be shy :blush: i don't bite LOL:haha: & i LOVE stalkers :cloud9:. The PMA is here to stay :happydance:.

Reeds. Enjoy you're date night hun :hugs:.

AFM:Still patiently waiting on ovulation :shrug: i expect it'll happen over the weekend & weekend lie ins mean extra :sex::yipee: Don't you just LOVE weekends? :cloud9:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Adanma

shellie: fx for you this weekend! I do love the weekend.

needa: look at your bump awww!

The funeral was lovely. I was crying like a baby of course. Watching my mother in law cry was the hardest thing I think. Both her parents are gone now. Jason's brother and his family were there and didn't say two words to us. They are such assholes. The boys were really good through the whole service and even the burial even though it was like 1 degree outside!

I am meeting with the contractor today to get an estimate on what it will cost to make the house we are looking at liveable again. It's a foreclosure and is in really bad shape. It looks like there were animal hoarders there. The house itself is beautiful though, but all of the carpet, doors, trim, cabinetry, and fixtures would have to be replaced and it would have to be CLEANED by one of those disaster clean up crews so.... But the price is right! lol! I like a project anyway! Jason can't be there, but my dad is coming to make sure teh guy is honest about stuff, an d my dad is really handy so I'm hoping he'll say he can do some of it.

Anyway, sick as a dog again today. ugh. I have energy at least though. I did an hour of ashtanga yoga last night instead of following the 90 minutes of yoga on p90x since it is actually a slower pace than ashtanga which suprises me. I didn't tucker out early so that was a nice change!

Anyway ladies TGIF! I'll check in again in a bit! HOpe everyone is having a lovely day!

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Okay well my 15 dpo # is 65.It did barely double but I will take it!:thumbup:I have to go in Sunday for another draw.I will get those and todays results Tuesday at my new OB appt.He has me coming in Thursday for a scan.He said he is being optimistic that we may be able to see something then.I am not so sure.That is still really early!

We are also leaving Thursday for our weekend away with my brothers and SILs.I know they are going to think something when I don't drink or get in the hottub.We were also going to go zipline but that is out of the question.So not sure how I am going to play all that off but it will work out!

Adanma,YAY for the exercise.After being on my feet for 8 hrs at work I am just lazy and don't want to do anything else.lol.


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> Okay well my 15 dpo # is 65.It did barely double but I will take it!:thumbup:I have to go in Sunday for another draw.I will get those and todays results Tuesday at my new OB appt.He has me coming in Thursday for a scan.He said he is being optimistic that we may be able to see something then.I am not so sure.That is still really early!
> 
> We are also leaving Thursday for our weekend away with my brothers and SILs.I know they are going to think something when I don't drink or get in the hottub.We were also going to go zipline but that is out of the question.So not sure how I am going to play all that off but it will work out!
> 
> Adanma,YAY for the exercise.After being on my feet for 8 hrs at work I am just lazy and don't want to do anything else.lol.

numbers that double are awsome !!!!!!! super excited for you :)
Super I love the new pic
adenma I worship you and your working out lol I always have good intentions but never stick to it


----------



## Adanma

fam that's awesome!!!! Can't wait to see scan pics!

momma: haha! The only thing I've ever stuck with is yoga. I am doing the p90x right now because I have gained 25 lbs since my TR surgery and I fear after baby comes the weight will all stay on! I am already feeling more energetic which will come in handy once I have a 6 yo a 4 yo and a newborn!

This was Ian's 2nd day entering school with the rest of the kids.... not as good as wednesday.... lol! He wasn't really focused on the task of getting up the stairs to the door today. He lolly gagged by the door of the van and then almost forgot his bag, then he played with his bag a bit and finally after some gentle urging he went up! hahahaa! He's getting it though!

Also my scary stalker from college poked me on fb.... he friend requested me a few months ago which I denied of course. Ugh. It makes me really uncomfortable. He showed me a box of stuff he kept back when we still talked and it was like... old bandaids of mine and pieces of my hair and a gum wrapper I put gum in.... really creepy. Keeping my doors locked!

Has anyone heard from navy? Bit worried.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam that is good news! Doubling is good. 

Adanma that is weird...I would be creeped out too. 

Momma your ticker says 1dpo...FX for a BFP

Hello to everyone!! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Fam, Yay for numbers doubling.

Adanma, you can block him on FB where he can't find you. I have done someone like that. He sounds very creepy. You can also report him but then he may get even creepier.

Shellie, I love weekends too.

Needa, how are you today.

Reeds, how are you feeling today.

Flutter, FX for you.

Super, I hope dress shopping was fun.

Afm, have a ton of work to do so will check in later.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello everyone! :)

Adanma, creepy for sure! 

Fam, great news hun! 

Ready, the dress shopping was fun! She walked away with a dress, and it was beautiful! Such a happy time for her. I told her I was going to divorce her brother and marry him again just for the pretty wedding! lol

Momma, Fx sweetie!

Fluter, how are you feeling?

Needa, :hugs: ..just because I wanted to..LOL

Thank you ladies for being you! 

AFM, well af is here thank god, but my goodness, it is super heavy, I was so nervous about going out lastnight because it was so bad! Just excited to try again! :)


----------



## fluterby429

Hey ladies get'n ready to head out for Gatlinburg! I still feel small cramps here and there and kinda bloated...duh no what's the deal with that.

Adanma what a creep! 

Fam again congrats on numbers!

I'll trybto check in later and catch up


----------



## fluterby429

Super...blah I hate heavy periods. I still have a day every other cycle that makes me scared to leave the house. Hope it eases up


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> Hey ladies get'n ready to head out for Gatlinburg! I still feel small cramps here and there and kinda bloated...duh no what's the deal with that.
> 
> Adanma what a creep!
> 
> Fam again congrats on numbers!
> 
> I'll trybto check in later and catch up


Wow I didn't realize you were close to Gatlinburg.Thats where we are going next weekend.Even though we spend most of our time in Pigeon Forge.I hope you have fun!


----------



## needafriend

fam...congrats on the numbers.

Fluter, sending good energy your way.

Super...sorry af is so heavy.

Adanma....block that freak...YIKES

Ready...shellie, Reeds, Navy & Momma....hope u chickies are having a good one. YA for fridays. I am working respite this weekend and am loving it. I miss working soo much, not to mention the cash that comes with it!!!


----------



## shellie31

Hey Girls.

Fam. :hugs: Those numbers are great :cloud9:

Adanma. Hun get rid of that creep,he sounds horrible :growlmad:. 

Momma. Got my FX for you hun :hugs:

Flutter. :hug: heavy :witch: cramps are awful :growlmad:. Hope you feel better soon & she buggers off for a very long time :hugs:

Needa. Yeah i'm planning on having a great weekend making a :baby: LOL :rofl::rofl:

Hi to anyone i've missed :hugs:

AFM:I got my smiley :)face last night :yipee::yipee: so if i'm not on much this weekend ,you'll all know what i'm doing :baby: making :sex: LOL :haha:


----------



## famof6

Shellie,Get busy catching that eggy!!We will miss you if you go mia but we understand.lol.I also vote you for Most Colorful Posts!!Love them!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Shellie good luck catching that egg!! :)


----------



## Navy2mom

Hey there ladies. Just popping in to say hi :hi: hope all in well with everyone. So aim on cd6 today and going to get ovulation kit for this cycle. I am kinda confused on them though when you get a smiley face you ovulate with in the next 12 to 24 hours right? And is there a certain time of the day to test??? 
I am also calling my FS this week to get an appt. .....I just realized today that it will be a year the end of March since I had my TR!!!! DH and I are wondering if maybe my tubes are blocked or semi blocked. okay aim done rambling....I will pop in tomorrow. Night ladies and hope your weekend is going well.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Morning ladies..
does anyone mind if I join this thread??... I know I am not an oldie..:cry: :cry::cry:but you lovely ladies made me feel so welcome when I joined the other TR thread...last year :coffee: ...:hugs: .. 
hope you are all having a great day xxxxxx


----------



## famof6

Navy2mom said:


> Hey there ladies. Just popping in to say hi :hi: hope all in well with everyone. So aim on cd6 today and going to get ovulation kit for this cycle. I am kinda confused on them though when you get a smiley face you ovulate with in the next 12 to 24 hours right? And is there a certain time of the day to test???
> I am also calling my FS this week to get an appt. .....I just realized today that it will be a year the end of March since I had my TR!!!! DH and I are wondering if maybe my tubes are blocked or semi blocked. okay aim done rambling....I will pop in tomorrow. Night ladies and hope your weekend is going well.

I think the smiley said 12 to 36 hrs.I never used FMU with them but think it says too.I would just use them after work @8am.


----------



## famof6

angelcake71 said:


> :flower: Morning ladies..
> does anyone mind if I join this thread??... I know I am not an oldie..:cry: :cry::cry:but you lovely ladies made me feel so welcome when I joined the other TR thread...last year :coffee: ...:hugs: ..
> hope you are all having a great day xxxxxx

Welcome Angel!!


----------



## angelcake71

I thought 12 to 36 hours too.. 
I used mine in the morning as well... and sometimes in the afternoon..
:happydance: happy to get my smiley face his month.. xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Fam of 6.. 
just noticed your ticker.. so many congratulations on your BFP... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
does that mean you will be a family of 7?? xx


----------



## Adanma

Navy: good to see you!

angel: welcome!

Ok loooooong post coming...

Yesterday at around 1pm I started to have some cramping. I got scared. I had some juice and laid down and at 2:30 I was still cramping so I went to the ER. They drew hcg which was 1650 so still on track there. They did a pelvic exam and said everything looked normal there. Cervix was closed etc.

Then there was the ultrasound. He tried to do a regular but couldn't see anything so he did a transvaginal. My right ovary looked HUGE and it looked to me like two big things stuck together. He had trouble finding the left one, but I think he did ultimately find it. I of course had no clue what anything was supposed to look like but I watched intently so I could google ultrasounds later and see if mine looked like it! lol! I did see him do some measurements. They told me it was inconclusive and that it was too early to tell if it was a healthy pregnancy or a tubal or a miscarriage. I am supposed to have bloods done again monday and then a repeat ultra either tuesday or wednesday.

So of course this morning hubby and I were talking about it and I decided to google 5 wk ultrasounds. I could see the dark area for gestation sac. I asked hubby if he remembered seeing that and he said yes. It was bothering me a bit because I distinctly remember the tech pausing the picture and there were TWO dark areas and he measured both. I'm now panicking about possible twins?????? Wouldn't they have said something!? Or would they wait to see fetal poles next week? I'M SCARED! Hubby laughed and said, "well you wanted 4 kids..." Not funny! Not two at a time! Please pray for me ladies I need the strength.

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Good morning ladies:) so I want to say thank you ladies for answering my question....making sense to me now. So I am thinking 2mu to test with and Angel you said you tested in the afternoon too???? 

Adanma- a very BIG Congrats on your BFP sweetie.....that is amazing news :) I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that everything goes well for you and baby. And WOW possible twins....oh boy! Lol 

Angel- I haven't been on as much and I think all of us here would love for you to join our group sweetie :hugs: 

Okay CD7 for me today.....going to have my one cup of coffee and then the kids and I are going to go take care of my friends dogs and go get a Sunday paper. Be back later :)


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Congratulations Adanma .. wow twins!! 
that would be lovely...
cupcake one of the one tuber ladies is also expecting twins :happydance::happydance:xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs:Thanks Navy2mom.. 
glad to be part of this wonderful group!! xx


----------



## fluterby429

Hey ladies. Get'n ready to head home from TN. It was a good time.

Welcome Angel.

Hi Navy...good to see you.

Adanma try not to freak out. I know it's hard but you'll be able to see your bean or beans! I'd love twins.


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies welcome angel hope u ok hun?,.....good luck fluter x hi to everyone else.....been to christening today peters friend from work have 2 girls was a lovely day.....also had hold of a baby boy called freddy 3, weeks old really cute and gorgeous thought would be in flood of tears but was fine especially wen so close to memorial day for my baby x hope your all ok ladies and lots of baby dust to you all x x


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, possible twins? that's great! I will be say a special prayer for you for Monday hun xx

Angel, :hugs: welcome, how ar you feeling hun?

Fluter, how is the ss going?

Hello to all you lovely ladies.

AFM, af is getting ready to leave soon!!! yay should be another day or two and then I am all in!!! Giving it my all! 

Babydust to all of you lovely ladies xx


----------



## fluterby429

Here's what got going on. Weird cm could be that I hadn't paid much attention to my changes in cm lately and it's completely normal but...it's pretty watery kinda like I get before o and today it had a yellow tinge to it (never recall having that before). This morning I woke up feeling very weak and nauseous. Dh said he thought I felt a lil warm. I don't feel sick now just very tired. I hope I'm not getting for real sick while he is home. So that's where my SS is. I'm trying not to read into any of it and get my hopes up.


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> Here's what got going on. Weird cm could be that I hadn't paid much attention to my changes in cm lately and it's completely normal but...it's pretty watery kinda like I get before o and today it had a yellow tinge to it (never recall having that before). This morning I woke up feeling very weak and nauseous. Dh said he thought I felt a lil warm. I don't feel sick now just very tired. I hope I'm not getting for real sick while he is home. So that's where my SS is. I'm trying not to read into any of it and get my hopes up.

I had lots of cm no yellow though.I also started getting very tired around when I got my BFP.I honestly don't know if being so tired has anything to do with me being pregnant because some ladies don't even find out until later on,but either way I am very tired and so sleepy all the time.I hope thats a good sign for you.

Was it warm in Gatlinburg?I am hoping we get good weather when we get there on Thursday!


----------



## famof6

Adanma,I am sure everything is fine.I will have my scan on Thursday and by your ticker I will be the same as you when I have mine and was thinking he scheduled me to early.I know if we don't see anthting I will be worried on our mini vacation.I hope next scan you see that little bean.I wanna see pics too!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies! 

Angel welcome back. :) Glad to see you here. 

Adanma I had 2 sacs early on but it resulted in vanishing twin although my second sac stayed but never grew. Will be praying for you. XX

Fluter I had lots of cm and kinda felt like a waterfall. LOL Good luck hun. 

How is everyone? Hope all you ladies had a great weekend.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Adanma, Yay for twins. Keep us posted.

navy, glad to see you posting.

Angel, welcome girlie.

Hello to all my TR ladies I missed.

Afm, I did not get see my movie.:growlmad: Although, I paid for them online they did not have proper seating. So we went to a Japanesse bar. We had a great time. My hubby gave me my V-day gift today. It was the Black diamond Key from the open heart collection at kay jewlery. I love it.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Thanks so much for your warm welcome.. I love the TR ladies on this thread! :thumbup:

Hope you are ok Josie .. I am fine.. started ttc again in December still waiting for that :bfp: I am not looking forward to 18th May as that would have been my due date, so I know how you feel xx

Ready sorry about the film, but glad you got a nice pressie for V day :hugs:

Reeds hope you are doing ok hun xx

:flower: evening famof6 fluter and Navy... and Shellie

Super I am fine hun on cd19.. :coffee: so trying tio chill ..

Shellie is probably busy this evening..:sex: :haha: xxxxx

:dust::dust::dust:


2 BFP`s already... looks like a lucky thread!! xx


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening ladies!!! How is everyone Sunday?? Mine has been really nice. We got the kids there new beds and mattresses yesterday and now I am re-doing there walls and picking out border for the walls. I am looking for a curtain rod for my living room and then a friend of mine told me to look for the other curtain rod that is magnetic for our metal door (need one for my back door in my laundry room). 
Fluterby- I read you are having watery cm and that you think you might be coming down with something. Well I believe watery cm is a good thing being in your TWW but I hope your not getting sick :no: go away icky germs!!! 
Well it's time for me to go get my kiddos dinner,bathes and settled down. I will be back on after I get my kids tucked into bed. :dust: and :hugs: all around :)


----------



## fluterby429

Fam it was pretty cold. Yesterday wasn't too bad and today was nice but we left today. You should be good on weather next weekend. It's so crowded. I was surprised.

Navy I love redecorating. I'm get'n ready to redo my daughters room.

Ready how sweet of your dh! 

I'm pretty moody and tired again today. Isn't it too early for those symptoms? Dh and MIL are convinced I'm pg but I'm not. I really think it's a bug :(


----------



## angelcake71

:coffee: Morning Ladies..
Just been watching `The great sperm race`... wow! no wonder it is so hard to get pregnant! :wacko: Fluter I hope you get your BFP hun xx


----------



## josey123

afternoon all...yeah seen that few times really good to watch x


----------



## famof6

Navy,I also love re doing the kids rooms,DD wants her's changed monthly.lol

Fluter,I hope DH&MIL are right and you are wrong!I am the worst person trying to keep my PMA up,but last cycle I was thinking this is it before I even O'ed.I don't know if it helped but I felt much better in the 2ww.I can't wait for you to start poas!!

Angel,I know that video is amazing.DH watched it with me and we had a good laugh.Then he says how in the world do so many people get pregnant?He was so surprised and talked about it for weeks.lol

Ready,:thumbup: on the Vday gift.I bet it is beautiful!!

:hi:Josey


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Just logging in to say *Happy **Valentine's day!*

Now get to :sex:!!!


----------



## Adanma

ready: I love black diamonds! How nice!

Thank you everyone for trying to talk me down off of the cliff. lol! I have a call into the nurse so just waiting to get a call back now. 

I have been cramping on and off, but nothing too severe. I've been just taking it easy. Hubby did laundry and everything yesterday so sweet! I'm praying everything is okay with however many babies are in there. If God thinks I'm strong enough for this then I must be so I'm really trying to stop freaking out. I don't even know if there is anything to freak out about yet!

Does anyone have any special Vday plans? We are doing nothing. We all got together at my sister's for dinner last night and she made fried chicken, greens, and yellow rice. She made thsi yummy raspberry drink (virgin for me of ocurse) and homemade ice cream sandwiches! So good! I told her and my mom about what I saw on the u/s and they laughed at me too. They think I must have gotten carried away praying for babies! ha!

Anyway happy valentines day ladies, I hope it's a good one for you!

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

josey it is really hard seeing babies when you want one soooo bad yourself especially around the same time you lost yours :( maybe some of the baby rubbed off on you and you will get your own very soon :)
ready what a great hubby those keys are beautiful, have fun bding girl!!!!
navy i love shopping and redoing rooms not to mention it keeps your mind busy :)
super I love your new pic, what a hottie :)
fam how ya feeling lady? keeping that bun happy :)
adenma twins!!!! wow that would be great :) gl at your scan 
angel I will have to check that out I never heard of it
and to everyone happy valentines day <3
afm Im having alot of white cm and I think im about 5dpo not sure temps were crazy due to being sick not sure what that all about i see flutter has it too so maybe its a good sign for both of us :) cleaning the house today I gave hubby a new wedding band this am since he lost his in the house fire we had last feb. waiting to see what he comes up with for this evening he is def. the last min. type


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:I am also 5 dpo..nothing unusal to report.. :nope: dont think I have got my bfp this month
we may have a chinese later...:dust::dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## ready4onemore

It is very quiet on here today. I hope everyone is celebrating their love with the significant other.


----------



## Adanma

momma: wow I don't know how I would cope with a fire! That's sweet you got him a new band! Lots of cm is a good sign!

ready: I'm spending my vday with my boys and they aren't very good company. They'd rather play wii than hang out. lol! When hubby gets home we're having an early bedtime for the boys and we'll probably get caught up on Dexter.

navy: so busy! I love decorating though. Any particular theme they wanted?

Got my blood drawn, waiting for results. I'm always waiting. Keeping my u/s appt tomorrow so I should have some news tomorrow afternoon. Appt is at 1.

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Adanma said:


> momma: wow I don't know how I would cope with a fire! That's sweet you got him a new band! Lots of cm is a good sign!
> 
> ready: I'm spending my vday with my boys and they aren't very good company. They'd rather play wii than hang out. lol! When hubby gets home we're having an early bedtime for the boys and we'll probably get caught up on Dexter.
> 
> navy: so busy! I love decorating though. Any particular theme they wanted?
> 
> Got my blood drawn, waiting for results. I'm always waiting. Keeping my u/s appt tomorrow so I should have some news tomorrow afternoon. Appt is at 1.
> 
> Adanma


FX for your appt.I hope you get to see your little bean or both of them.lol..GL


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Good luck for the scan Adanma xx


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies! Not much going on here....just extremely tired!!! I am running on 4 hours of sleep! Not even Starbucks coffee is helping me today. So went to DD1 school meeting this morning at 7:30am then went to walmart,dollar tree and then star bucks,bank and then on my way home stopped to visit my friend and her baby boy before coming home to get DD2 off the school bus from preschool. Now I have to clean the house and then go get my older two kids from school....DH asked what I wanted for dinner so I am thinking either he is cooking or he is going to order and go pick it up from a curb side to go restaurant....either way it is very sweet of him. Really, all I want to do is get my jammies on and crash for about 2 or 4 hours.....lol okay well I hope everyone has a very special and happy valentines day :) 

Adanma- the girls are either going with Disney princess or tinker bell and friends for border but then they are each getting a wall to fit their style...like Liliana loves hello kitty and horses and Sarah wants Dora and curious George and my son is transformers with 
some spider-man mixed in ...lol 
Good luck with your scan tomorrow....and can't wait to hear all the results :)


----------



## fluterby429

Ready we don't really celebrate today lol. He's off getting a big tattoo and I'm super jealous. I stayed home and slept. I really want to feel better but it's not happening.

Adanma I can't wait to her about your appointment.

Momma I've had lots of thin cm so who knows what's up...fx'd for you


----------



## mommax3

flutter maybe we are next :) fx for us!


----------



## needafriend

Hiya girls....Just a quick pop in as I am feeling like a bag of crap today. I have been dizzy for a few days, think it may be my BP? Worked thsi weekend til today so that was cool.
YAY for all gals with some promising CM, where else can a girl say that and get thanked. LOL.
Adanma...wow, so hoping for two beans.
I hope all in the TWW tons of baby dust!!
Will pop in later...need to get horizontal so this babe gets out of my rib cage.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello lady loves! 

Just stopping in to say hi to you all. 


Adanma, FX for tomorrows appointment!

Navy, I am sleepy just reading your busy day! lol

Momma, fluter, FX ladies!! :hugs:

Reeds, how are you feeling hun?

I hope you caught that eggy Shellie!

Needa, I hope you feel better soon, dizziness is probabably bp related :hugs:

Fam, how are you feeling

Ready, what a lovely gift :)

Hello to all you lovely ladies

AFM, af still here, but not for much longer I hope!


----------



## fluterby429

Momma I sure hope so!

Need..yup sounds bp related...be careful with that

Super...thanks. I hope you're not ttc to much longer either!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Valentine's Day to all my ladies. XX 

I went up to St. Louis today and met with my friend off her...Cami. I got to go to her scan her little man is about 4lbs 6oz and she is 2 weeks ahead of me so its official my Gunner is a fatty. LOL Oh well. I did stop and eat at Olive Garden. I am sure everyone was like that poor preggo girl its Valentines day and she is all alone and pregnant. Lol oh well little did they know I am a man slave and make my Dh support me. hahah

Hope everyone is well. Adanma can't wait to hear about your twins tomorrow! ;)


----------



## mommax3

Needa I hope you feel better soon, take it easy momma
super I hope you get your bfp soon fx
reeds I love the olive garden and I love chunky babies you got a healthy one growing :)
afm I have a question ever since my tr after O I have alot of crampy feelings on the right side has anyone had this or know whats up?!?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Momma I didn't have that but I have read on here alot of woman who do and they say its just a sign of strong O..but you may want to ask your dr to make sure. 


I don't know if I remembered to mention to you ladies that a friend of mine had her baby at 32 weeks and she was 2lbs 9oz and they named her Saydi. She is doing great and got to come home saturday at 3lbs11oz...they are having a shower for her this sunday and I went shopping for her today and I am clueless as what to buy. Any suggestions ladies??


----------



## fluterby429

Momma I agree with Reeds

Reeds premie clothes is about all that's gonna fit that tiny bean right now.

I feel better so I guess it was just a little bug. I pretty much feel nothing right now except a few twinges here and there in the uterus area. Kinda feeling like its gonna be a no go for me. Im having a hate time with is 2ww


----------



## needafriend

Keep the faith fluter....
Welcome angel....

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, go to the dr wed so i will know more as well as getting the offical date of the section.

reeds...they let that babe out of the hospital that soon? Must be a fighter...wow.

Momma...after my tr I had pains as well as sore bb's when I was expecting AF. Never had that before???


----------



## needafriend

Oh ya....we watched the great sperm race after my TR. Hubby and I were totally shocked at the actual odds of getting pg every cycle.....it's truly amazing.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I was shocked that they let her come home so soon. I will post a pic of her.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

The first 2 are they day she came home and the last one is she is 2 days old. She was born on Jan 18th(I think) and was due on March 12th.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: lovely baby pics Reeds.. 

Hope you are keeping well Needa

I love the Olive Garden... shame we dont have them in the uk... xx

Hope u feel better soon Fluter

Momma sometimes I have had what you describe, once AF arrives it went away.. but I havent had it every month

Adanma look forward to hearing how the scan went

Josie and Shellie and anyone else hope you are doing ok xxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: lets have some more BFP`s on this thread!!


----------



## mommax3

oh she is such a cute lil baby and soooo tiny :)
thanks girls I guess its semi normal for tr girls Im going to make an appointment if af shows this month I will ask then


----------



## fluterby429

Aww she is so tiny and precious. Extremely surprised she got to go home too


----------



## famof6

Needa,I hope you get to feeling better.I am sure you are excited to get that date.I was induced with my last 2 and thought it was so cool that I was picking their Bday.

Reeds,I love the Olive Garden too.:thumbup:That baby is too cute.She looks a little bigger than I imagined when I read your post,but still so tiny!

Momma,I had it more on my left side right TR.Don't know what caused it.I hope it means a super O for you!

Fluter,I hope its the baby bug!!GL

Angel,how are you hun?

Adanma,Can't wait to hear about your scan.

:hi:to everyone else!!



AFM,Well I am off to my dr appt.He called it my new OB appt.So I am assuming that means another pap.He just did one at the end of December.Do I really have to have another?lol.I will also get my #'s from 17&19 dpo.I will let you ladies know how it goes.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Good luck Famof6..

all fine here just doing a plan of attack for next month! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Adanma

good morning!

I had o type pain up to 3 days after o since my TR. Interesting that many others seem to have the same thing going on!

reeds: look at that little precious baby! Oh my goodness! What a trooper! I imagine they weren't prepared for such a tiny thing so preemie stuff like clothes and diapers is all I can think of.

I used to really love Olive Garden. We have a family resturaunt here now called Biutitta's that is about the same price point, but really high class italian food and it's all I want now when I want Italian! So good! I do still love OG's zuppa toscana though yummy! I love it so much I figured out how to make my own version with more sausage and kale and potatoes! lol! getting hungry now...

This day is just dragging. I can't believe it's only 10... 3 more hours... I have to pick Ian up at 11 and get the boys lunch though before mom comes by to watch them so at least I'll be busy then. Leave here at 1230 to get there by 1250 check in and hopefully everyone is running on time since it's first appt after lunch!

I have been doing a lot of googling and I'm feeling pretty confident I'm still pregnant and little bean(s) is/are well. There are tons of ladies whose hcg didn't quite double or who had early cramping and pain who have gone on to have prefectly healthy babies. I will cry and breakdown if I have a reason to, but not before then!

fx for everyone in the tww and fx that everything is okay with your bp needa. Navy the rooms sound adorable! 

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I found a better pic that shows how small miss Saydi is


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck today Adanma and Fam thinking of you. XX


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Reeds, what an adorable little baby. 

Adanma, can't wait to hear how the doc appt goes.

Fam, I hope yours goes well too.

Needa, I hope your BP gets better.

Flutter, what is his tatto of?

Momma, FX for you.


----------



## fluterby429

Ready its a huge eagle with a banner that says OIF 09-10 and OND 10-11. It's on his fore arm.

Good luck fam and Adanma


----------



## famof6

Reeds,That is too cute and how very tiny.


AFM,All went well.17dpo 192& 19dpo 696.He said the last one was probably higher because I had it done at the hospital and that I should not cry if it todays did not double.I guess I should be upset he was calling me a cry baby but I'm not I am glad he knows how emotional I am so he lets me know all the facts up front.My scan is still Thursday!

Dh&I have not talked much about it really.We are both just being very cautious.I have been wondering how my kids are going to react when we tell them.As long as everything continues to go well I was thinking around Easter.DS#1 is the only one I worry about because he thinks we have to many already.lol.I have to admit I feel just a lil bit pregnant today.It may change back to over cautious tomorrow but today is a good day. 


Adanma,Waiting for your good news!!


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> Ready its a huge eagle with a banner that says OIF 09-10 and OND 10-11. It's on his fore arm.
> 
> Good luck fam and Adanma

I am assuming that is a army thing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam don't fret about symptoms...I didn't feel pregnant til about 10 weeks or so and then the MS about kicked my butt. Still have it some days.


----------



## mommax3

fam great to hear your numbers are great!!!!!!
adenma I cant wait to hear how your appointment went :)
so weird we all have this weird pain after O but it does make me less worried about it :) last month it lasted longer then this month not sure why


----------



## needafriend

fam...those are great numbers!!


----------



## mommax3

needafriend said:


> fam...those are great numbers!!

45 days to go!!!! wow you must be soooo excited :happydance: i bet you cant wait to hold that lil baby :baby:


----------



## needafriend

I hope it's 45...may turn into 48, will know more tomorrow as I see the dr. I am very excited. I can't picture what he will look like as this is my first with Joe. My other boys look so much like their dad and they are so pale. Joe is pretty dark so baby should be brown. I never had a baby with brown eyes or hair before a year old. Will be so cool....he is moving around as I type. The last few days he is awakened easy. I don't go more than 1/2 hour without him doing something. 

I can't wait to hear all of my TR ladies pg stories. God is good and will provide!!!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:lovely numbers Fam!! xx


----------



## fluterby429

Great numbers Fam! 

Need aww isn't it so cool to feel a life inside you. Still amazes me to this day.

Fam the OIF stands for Operation Iraqi Freedom...that was the name of the war and OND stands for Operation New Dawn...name of what we are doing over there now which is supposed to be just supporting the Iraqi army. However Waylon said they have been mirrored and fired upon more this time than last. Kinda crazy considering "our" government doesn't call it war any longer. Ughh anyway the whole thing makes me crazy!
.


----------



## Adanma

fam: awesome! fx for thursday!

AFM: Not a great appointment. She basically told me that they didn't think the pregnancy would be a normal developing pregnancy because at 6 weeks they should have seen more than they did. 

They saw a sac with "something" in it though they couldn't say definitively it was a baby. My husband, the u/s lady, and me all saw something flicker on the "something" inside the sac so I asked if it was the heartbeat and she said it couldn't be a heartbeat because my beta wasn't 10000 yet. ::sigh:: So what was it? They can't say. My midwife suggested that maybe my dates were off and I did tell her I ovulated around the 17th day not the 14th. They booked me for a repeat ultrasound next tuesday to see if anything has changed.

I'm more confused now than when I went in! If they saw a sac with something in it why don't they think the pregnancy will last? And what was flickering if it wasn't the heart? I also have some large cysts on my right ovary which I guess isn't a big deal. I don't know. I did only see one sac this time, but I really don't know what to think right now.

So I guess it's a waiting game for another week. Please pray for me and baby. We can use all the prayers we can get right now.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma I will be praying for you. 6 weeks is still early to see anything...they are so small at this point. Hang in there. Are they drawing any labs to check numbers?


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma , I agree with reeds, and if your dates are off that even explains it more. Praying for you hunxx


----------



## Superstoked

Fam, great numbers girl!

Fluter, momma, how are you ? FX for that bfp!

Hello to all you TR ladies :hugs:

As for me, I think af is GONE!! woohoo. Still do not have my BBT :( I have a po box and have to drive 30 mins to get there, ther weather has been crap and not alloing me to get there. I am hoping I can get to get it tomorrow.


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Prayers for you hun,6 weeks is early to see anything.If they consider your O date or late implantation would that put you back a few days?I really don't understand why they would tell you that this soon because I am not to far behind you and my DR just told me that I may not see anything until 61/2to 7 weeks and for me not to be worried that some just take a little longer.


----------



## needafriend

That's BS Adanma.....I had a scant bleed at 5w6d and demanded a scan. My beta's were under 5000. They saw a sac and no HB/fetal pole but techs told me that was normal. I had another scan a week or so later and saw the flicker. What a nasty tech u had......anyone can google and see that 6 weeks is very iffy on seeing a HB, depending on when u implanted. You and babes are in my prayers.


----------



## mommax3

adanma I agree what Bs how dare they make such a snap judgment on something that is so different for everyone. I too will pray for you and your baby


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma you and bean are in my prayers. I think it was just too early. Keep the faith sister.

Super yay for af coming and going. Crazy you had to order a bbt. We can just buy them at local drug store or grocery shore here. Hope it gets there soon.

Afm... Still the same really. Feel nothing pretty much


----------



## shellie31

Adanma. I'm praying for you hun :hugs:.


----------



## shellie31

Angel.* WELCOME BACK!!!!!! *my old friend :happydance:only joking about the old bit LOL :haha:).

Fam. Great numbers :thumbup:.

Reeds.AWW the lil baby :baby:is soo cute & so tiny,really sweet :cloud9:

Super. YAY!!! for the :witch: been & gone. Now get :sex: & that's an order LOL :rofl::rofl:

:hi: Flutter,Momma,needa & anyone i've missed :blush: :hugs:.

AFM:
Well i'm about 3DPO i think :shrug: & nothing much to report,BORING 2WW!!!!! :haha:. Think i'll read a book on my kindle :coffee: to pass the boredom & possibly sleep :sleep: as much as i can to pass time :thumbup:. Sounds like a good plan:winkwink: *NOT!!!! *LOL :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## josey123

Morn Ladies...im sure everything will be fine adama try not to worry i now its hard...thinking of you x x


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Adanma, hope everything turns out to be ok.. 
At least there was a sac there which is good, and if you are out on your dates thats all there would be at this stage, so try not too worry, also your beta is below the stage at which they see the heartbeat, I think and hope it will all be fine.. :hugs: the sonigrapher could have been a bit nicer! xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Thanks Shell.. 
:rofl::rofl::rofl: yeah i am getting on a bit! lol
love and babydust to you all xx :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Adanma

shellie: I'm addicted to my mom's kindle. I need one! So handy!

Guys thanks for your kind words. I did do a bunch of googling and I have to say I'm pretty angry right about now. If they went even by my O date I would have been 5w6d yesterday. I don't know what they were expecting to see. I don't know if they saw something abnormal because no one says anything! I'm upset!

I feel like it's really cruel to say at that point that the pregnancy likely isn't going to make it especially for someone who has gone through a lot to even get pregnant and to someone who just had a devastating loss. If there is a concrete valid reason why this pregnancy won't make it please do tell me, but to say it's because my beta is lower than they like to see at this point (but still within normal limits by the way) and because they couldn't see a heartbeat which they shouldn't expect to see.... I'm mad. Not to mention she was already bringing up "needing" a d&c possibly which would be discussed next week. They act like I have no say in that decision! GRRRR!

Okay I think I'm finished venting. I will be seeing a Dr. next week not my midwife and I have seen this doc before and did not like her. She acted like my PTLS was all in my head and tried to talk me out of having the TR done because "it won't help the problem and it's a very involved, lengthy procedure that is very expensive and you have to stay in the hospital for days. There isn't a good chance of conceiving afterwards either and you could have problems with ectopic pregnancy" The TR actually did resolve my symptoms, it was relatively inexpensive, short, and I went home the next day. My doc had a very good pregnancy success rate as well. I'm just angry at everything right now. Sorry for the giant rant.

Anyway, I've decided to treat this like I was never seen by anyone, and I am just blissfully happy to be pregnant. If I find out in a week that nothing has changed and there is still no definitive baby in the sac I'll reevaluate then. For now though I'm just happy and pregnant.

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

Adanma said:


> shellie: I'm addicted to my mom's kindle. I need one! So handy!
> 
> Guys thanks for your kind words. I did do a bunch of googling and I have to say I'm pretty angry right about now. If they went even by my O date I would have been 5w6d yesterday. I don't know what they were expecting to see. I don't know if they saw something abnormal because no one says anything! I'm upset!
> 
> I feel like it's really cruel to say at that point that the pregnancy likely isn't going to make it especially for someone who has gone through a lot to even get pregnant and to someone who just had a devastating loss. If there is a concrete valid reason why this pregnancy won't make it please do tell me, but to say it's because my beta is lower than they like to see at this point (but still within normal limits by the way) and because they couldn't see a heartbeat which they shouldn't expect to see.... I'm mad. Not to mention she was already bringing up "needing" a d&c possibly which would be discussed next week. They act like I have no say in that decision! GRRRR!
> 
> Okay I think I'm finished venting. I will be seeing a Dr. next week not my midwife and I have seen this doc before and did not like her. She acted like my PTLS was all in my head and tried to talk me out of having the TR done because "it won't help the problem and it's a very involved, lengthy procedure that is very expensive and you have to stay in the hospital for days. There isn't a good chance of conceiving afterwards either and you could have problems with ectopic pregnancy" The TR actually did resolve my symptoms, it was relatively inexpensive, short, and I went home the next day. My doc had a very good pregnancy success rate as well. I'm just angry at everything right now. Sorry for the giant rant.
> 
> Anyway, I've decided to treat this like I was never seen by anyone, and I am just blissfully happy to be pregnant. If I find out in a week that nothing has changed and there is still no definitive baby in the sac I'll reevaluate then. For now though I'm just happy and pregnant.
> 
> Adanma

In short the same thing is happening to my sister today she will be 6 weeks preggo yesterday she went and had an us they said they did'nt see anything and not sure if this pregnancy is going to last or not (she has had alot of issues and has been trying with fs help for 3 years) How dare they say this shit to you girls especially when both of you have levels within normal range and are very nervous about pregnancy as it is! I think alot of these techs think they are gods and make snap judgments because they think they are that good and know all but honestly there are soooo many variables for a pregnant woman nobody is the same and snap judgments are hardly ever right. forget all they said and enjoy your bean.


----------



## famof6

Adanma said:


> shellie: I'm addicted to my mom's kindle. I need one! So handy!
> 
> Guys thanks for your kind words. I did do a bunch of googling and I have to say I'm pretty angry right about now. If they went even by my O date I would have been 5w6d yesterday. I don't know what they were expecting to see. I don't know if they saw something abnormal because no one says anything! I'm upset!
> 
> I feel like it's really cruel to say at that point that the pregnancy likely isn't going to make it especially for someone who has gone through a lot to even get pregnant and to someone who just had a devastating loss. If there is a concrete valid reason why this pregnancy won't make it please do tell me, but to say it's because my beta is lower than they like to see at this point (but still within normal limits by the way) and because they couldn't see a heartbeat which they shouldn't expect to see.... I'm mad. Not to mention she was already bringing up "needing" a d&c possibly which would be discussed next week. They act like I have no say in that decision! GRRRR!
> 
> Okay I think I'm finished venting. I will be seeing a Dr. next week not my midwife and I have seen this doc before and did not like her. She acted like my PTLS was all in my head and tried to talk me out of having the TR done because "it won't help the problem and it's a very involved, lengthy procedure that is very expensive and you have to stay in the hospital for days. There isn't a good chance of conceiving afterwards either and you could have problems with ectopic pregnancy" The TR actually did resolve my symptoms, it was relatively inexpensive, short, and I went home the next day. My doc had a very good pregnancy success rate as well. I'm just angry at everything right now. Sorry for the giant rant.
> 
> Anyway, I've decided to treat this like I was never seen by anyone, and I am just blissfully happy to be pregnant. If I find out in a week that nothing has changed and there is still no definitive baby in the sac I'll reevaluate then. For now though I'm just happy and pregnant.
> 
> Adanma

Well said Adanma,I am going tomorrow for my scan @5w4d.So probably not going to see anything.So we will have another next week.I also am not going to stress it.When someone gives me a firm reason to doubt it I will but not until then!My dr told me not to get #'s because they will just make me anxious and he was right,but then again I would have worried without them.

Back to the wonderful life of being pregnant!Have you told your boys yet?


----------



## needafriend

Way to put it adanma....shame on her. Was that your mid wife who scanned u? If so, I would change. 

I am sure all will be fine with u and fam's PG's. Congrats again pregnant mommas.

AFM...just dropping kids off at school and off to the baby dr apt to see how much I have gained..UGH, I feel it since 2 weeks ago. Will pop back later.

Hiya Josie, ready, super, angel, reeds, momma, shellie, fluter, cheeky & navy!!! ( hope i didn't miss anyone)


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma good for you momma! You stay positive and enjoy being pg. Don't panic until there is a reaso too and I bet there's not gonna be.

Fam gl at your scan! Can't wait to heat about it.

Good morning to the test of you lovely ladies!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Fam good luck with your scan hun xx
Adanma.. stay positive hun.. I am sure it will be ok xx


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> Adanma good for you momma! You stay positive and enjoy being pg. Don't panic until there is a reaso too and I bet there's not gonna be.
> 
> Fam gl at your scan! Can't wait to heat about it.
> 
> Good morning to the test of you lovely ladies!


Fluter,I can tell you are ready to test!!:haha:


----------



## Adanma

I think fluter will be joining the club here soon. 

Yes it was my midwife who delivered the news, but she had had the doctor look at teh scan and was reading the doc's recommendations. I think thsi is kinda of out of her realm of expertise. If everything turns out to be normal and fine I will not be seeing an OB for the rest of the pregnancy and I'm not sure if I'll continue to be seen in that practice, just because I don't trust both of heh doctors they have there and if I DID have a complication I would not want to see one of them. I was happy with my midwives for the most part when I had my oldest so I may go there again. I just don't like that you are seeing all of them not just one.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Adanma, I am praying for you and I am sure you will be okay.

Fam, can't wait to here about your scan.

needa, let us know how your appt goes.

Ready, how are you today.

Josey, I hope all is well on your end.

:hugs: to anyone I missed.


----------



## Superstoked

fluterby429 said:


> Super yay for af coming and going. Crazy you had to order a bbt. We can just buy them at local drug store or grocery shore here. Hope it gets there soon.

You can probably purchase them here too, but I forgot to mention that I am a cheapo and I paid only a 1.00 for it on ebay! :haha: I am actually off now to check the mail:happydance:

I do have a question though about the whole temping. My sleeping patterns are off the wall! I usually never get to bed early even though I would like to but I stay up very late most nights. So my question is, I think I have read somewhere that the require at least few hours sleep for it to matter as a temp, but the ideal thing would be the same time everyday. If I alarmed my clock within 5 hours of sleep each and every day would that suffice? 

This is day 2 of no af and ovary pain already?:wacko:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies,

Adanma, way to stay strong! :hugs: You will be in my parayers doll!

Needa, I hope your appt goes well

okay the tww ladies...when are you testing?:flower: FX ladies!

:hugs:to all the TR ladies! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Super yay for af coming and going. Crazy you had to order a bbt. We can just buy them at local drug store or grocery shore here. Hope it gets there soon.
> 
> You can probably purchase them here too, but I forgot to mention that I am a cheapo and I paid only a 1.00 for it on ebay! :haha: I am actually off now to check the mail:happydance:
> 
> I do have a question though about the whole temping. My sleeping patterns are off the wall! I usually never get to bed early even though I would like to but I stay up very late most nights. So my question is, I think I have read somewhere that the require at least few hours sleep for it to matter as a temp, but the ideal thing would be the same time everyday. If I alarmed my clock within 5 hours of sleep each and every day would that suffice?
> 
> This is day 2 of no af and ovary pain already?:wacko:Click to expand...


I read that you should have at least 3-5 hours sleep to have a good temp. Yes it should be taken at the same time.


----------



## Superstoked

ready4onemore said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Super yay for af coming and going. Crazy you had to order a bbt. We can just buy them at local drug store or grocery shore here. Hope it gets there soon.
> 
> You can probably purchase them here too, but I forgot to mention that I am a cheapo and I paid only a 1.00 for it on ebay! :haha: I am actually off now to check the mail:happydance:
> 
> I do have a question though about the whole temping. My sleeping patterns are off the wall! I usually never get to bed early even though I would like to but I stay up very late most nights. So my question is, I think I have read somewhere that the require at least few hours sleep for it to matter as a temp, but the ideal thing would be the same time everyday. If I alarmed my clock within 5 hours of sleep each and every day would that suffice?
> 
> This is day 2 of no af and ovary pain already?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read that you should have at least 3-5 hours sleep to have a good temp. Yes it should be taken at the same time.Click to expand...


If I was off a few hours now and then, would that matter, I am doomed with the temping I think.:dohh:


----------



## fluterby429

Super that's why I didn't temp. My sleep is wacko


----------



## fluterby429

Fam lol stupid iPad changes my words all the time....I did test this morning...BFN!


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> Fam lol stupid iPad changes my words all the time....I did test this morning...BFN!

I was only kidding:haha:It is still way to early so I am pretending I didn't see what your result was.lol..By the way I want one of those stupid ipads.I seen a girl with one yesterday and was in love.They are so small!

Super,I guess everyone is diff.because I work night shift and sleep a few hours during the day at the most 5 and on the weekends I sleep nights and wake up whenever.I still temp last cycle.My dr said my chart looked normal he would have never thought I took my temps diff hours.I even bought a year vip and only temp half a cycle.:haha:


----------



## Superstoked

I will give it a go anyways Fam..and a year vip..lol I hope I dont need that much!:dohh:


----------



## famof6

Superstoked said:


> I will give it a go anyways Fam..and a year vip..lol I hope I dont need that much!:dohh:

It was way cheaper and I didn't know how long I would need it.Dh laughed because the first cycle using it and I got my BFP.I told him if all it took was $45 to get my + I would have done it sooner.lol


----------



## fluterby429

I love my iPad. I have one with 3G so you can use it anywhere


----------



## needafriend

Well my ladies.....went to see my Dr. I was totally prepared to hear I have gained at least 5lbs, as I feel it and having been eating a ton. I was in shock when they told me I lost 3.5 lbs since 2 weeks ago. My BP was high for me 150/92. YIKES. Dr wants to see me next week as he is concerned and thinks this may be toxemia. Honestly...thats crazy. Oh well....nothing I can do. I am now pre-pg weight and big as a house??? 

Will pop in later, have to clean some house and do laundry. FUN TIMES!!

Fluter....I have some good vibes about u this month!!


----------



## fluterby429

Need...dang I wish I was lucky enough to keep my weight while preggo. I turn into the Stay Puff Marshmellow Man! Boo on the idea of toxemia. I had it with babe UNO and it sucked! I pray it stays under control. I hope your vibes are right about me!


----------



## Adanma

needa: do you have to go in regularly for bp check now? hope all works out. sounds scary.

fluter: how many dpo are you?

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Thanks fluter and adanma...I am assuming they will keep an eye on my bp.

Fluter....what were ur symptoms of toxemia? Did u loose weight? I thought it was more the norm to gain weight???


----------



## Navy2mom

Afternoon ladies ..popping in really quick cuz I have to go pick up ds and dd#2 from school......I have read alllll the post starting back on page 52 or 53....so I will write more on what I have read later.

AFM: took my first OPK at 12:15pm and it was neg(no surge yet)....I am on CD10 today.

Fluterby and Fam- I have a iPad and I love it....it all I'm ever on anymore...lol 
And it fits in my purse....that's just very amazing to me....lol 

Needa- please take it easy and keep us up to date....will keep you and baby in my prayers.

Okay got to go for now...be back on in a little while. Hugs


----------



## mommax3

needa that is a little nerve racking but your so close I would not stress :)
flutter Are you getting anxious about testing I know the first week of the 2ww is not so bad but as you get closer It seems to take forever and be so emotionaly draining.


----------



## Superstoked

Okay, I have to let you all know what just happened! Urghh . 

So me and DH get in our car to go check mail, it is snowing but not all that bad. There are two ways to get there, the long way which take about an hour and a half or the short way which takes about 35-40 minutes. We never go the long way, why would we right?

Well we go the short way as usual and it seems a little bad that way, all open land no houses no trees so the snow drifts in quickly. Now let me tell you we have a smart car (mini mini mini car) LOL one drift gets so bad we can not see a thing! DH tries to manage and we drive in a big drift of snow. It is so windy that I can not even open my door because it is holding it back! I thought for sure we were screwed :)

Within 5 minutes a random truck comes by, thought for sure they were going to hit us because we ended up on the other side of the road , scared shitless!. They say, you do know this road is closed right! We have the stupidest looks on our faces and say no! AHAHAH 3 Men try to push us out and no go, they were falling from the wind! and offered us a ride to the nearest gas station. The two men were not together, one was a pick up that was stuck before us that could not get his truck out.

So we get dropped off to the nearest gas station and not dressed for the weather, still an hour walk to our house for sure! We see this guy pumping gas and we notice he has a plow on hus truck. DH and I look at each other and say should we ask him for help. We were both like kids saying you ask him, then I say no you ask him! HAHA. We approach this guy and he looked scared at first ahha but told us to get in. So happy!! HE had his 4 yrold son in the back. He was the cutest! His name was Ethan! So we get to our tiny car and it is almost buried in by now and we see a truck behind us, and it happens to be the 2 men that drove us to the gas station. They were coming back to try to get their truck out. The man which his name was Jamie had a rope in his truck and used it to pull us out. It was crazy DH almost blew away the wind was so strong. I was so scared while it was happening but now I cant stop laughing!hahaha 

I offer the guy money for helping us and he says no, I insist and he does not want anything. The little boy says "dad what are you doing because I am hungry" It was so cute and I felt bad! 

We are home now and a lesson learned , never leave the house without a shovel in the back of your car and some extra layers of clothing! AAHAH We will never be warm again!


----------



## mommax3

Superstoked said:


> Okay, I have to let you all know what just happened! Urghh .
> 
> So me and DH get in our car to go check mail, it is snowing but not all that bad. There are two ways to get there, the long way which take about an hour and a half or the short way which takes about 35-40 minutes. We never go the long way, why would we right?
> 
> Well we go the short way as usual and it seems a little bad that way, all open land no houses no trees so the snow drifts in quickly. Now let me tell you we have a smart car (mini mini mini car) LOL one drift gets so bad we can not see a thing! DH tries to manage and we drive in a big drift of snow. It is so windy that I can not even open my door because it is holding it back! I thought for sure we were screwed :)
> 
> Within 5 minutes a random truck comes by, thought for sure they were going to hit us because we ended up on the other side of the road , scared shitless!. They say, you do know this road is closed right! We have the stupidest looks on our faces and say no! AHAHAH 3 Men try to push us out and no go, they were falling from the wind! and offered us a ride to the nearest gas station. The two men were not together, one was a pick up that was stuck before us that could not get his truck out.
> 
> So we get dropped off to the nearest gas station and not dressed for the weather, still an hour walk to our house for sure! We see this guy pumping gas and we notice he has a plow on hus truck. DH and I look at each other and say should we ask him for help. We were both like kids saying you ask him, then I say no you ask him! HAHA. We approach this guy and he looked scared at first ahha but told us to get in. So happy!! HE had his 4 yrold son in the back. He was the cutest! His name was Ethan! So we get to our tiny car and it is almost buried in by now and we see a truck behind us, and it happens to be the 2 men that drove us to the gas station. They were coming back to try to get their truck out. The man which his name was Jamie had a rope in his truck and used it to pull us out. It was crazy DH almost blew away the wind was so strong. I was so scared while it was happening but now I cant stop laughing!hahaha
> 
> I offer the guy money for helping us and he says no, I insist and he does not want anything. The little boy says "dad what are you doing because I am hungry" It was so cute and I felt bad!
> 
> We are home now and a lesson learned , never leave the house without a shovel in the back of your car and some extra layers of clothing! AAHAH We will never be warm again!

oh my gosh super that is crazy!!!!!! I cant believe the wind was blowing over grown men, Im so happy there was folks to help you and you guys are ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Yes, there really are some nice people left in this world! I am shocked with the wind, it was insane! But all is well, that's the main thing.


----------



## needafriend

LOL...super, crazy story. Who are u kidding, u have no room for a shovel in a smart car, maybe those hand held ones they use in a garden.LOL....Ya know, Edmonton as well as other parts of canada have really had a record amount of snow this season and the city plowed in our street parking. They are so busy they could`nt move it away.( we eventually paid a bobcat guy $80 to remove it and put it on our front lawn) We have a SUV and a chrystler 300. (looks nice but useless in the snow) We were stuck like mad and people just drove past. The neighbours have a challenger (sporty car) and they were stuck for hours. No one helped them. I was useless from being pg. Even my skinny son offered to help. When Joe got home that nite at 11pm, I told him how no one gives a shit in this city. He went there in the am and helped them get their car out.

It`s crazy....I come from a small town in BC and u help people when u can. My neighbours next to me helped me when Joe was out of town but I felt like I had to beg. It`s kinda sad society these days.

Thanks momma....I know it will be ok, I am close to the end!


----------



## Superstoked

Needa. We can fit a shovel in that car! AHHA you really can! It would be in the way though..lol We have a chrysler sebring and a van..lol and the smart car is way better the on snow! Until this evening! lol 

There are little amount of people that help these days. But I am greatful and would never see someone stuck like we were today.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies!! Hope everyone is well. 

Adanma that is a wonderful attitude! It will all be great your numbers are wonderful. XX

Dale yep like the others said you need at least 4 hours of sleep and the same time works best supposedly...but I think Fam proved that wrong. LOL 

Fam good luck at the scan I think it will be great. 

Carole that BP issue is scary...hope they get you lined out. 

Ready how are you doing hun? 

Momma where are you in your cycle? I am lost as usual. 

Navy hope all is well for you. 

Here is my little(not) bump for 32 weeks


----------



## mommax3

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies!! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Adanma that is a wonderful attitude! It will all be great your numbers are wonderful. XX
> 
> Dale yep like the others said you need at least 4 hours of sleep and the same time works best supposedly...but I think Fam proved that wrong. LOL
> 
> Fam good luck at the scan I think it will be great.
> 
> Carole that BP issue is scary...hope they get you lined out.
> 
> Ready how are you doing hun?
> 
> Momma where are you in your cycle? I am lost as usual.
> 
> Navy hope all is well for you.
> 
> Here is my little(not) bump for 32 weeks
> 
> View attachment 170385

OMG reeds I love the bump pic and I love the 3d pic of your lil baby 
I am 7 dpo Im actually going to the gyno tomorrow to try and get some answers I dont trust my fertlity dr. due to the fact that a week after my surgury he tells me they think they might have left a suture needle inside me but they are not sure?!?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh Momma!! What in the world?? How can they tell? ANd what are they doing about it? That makes me nervous for you.


----------



## mommax3

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh my gosh Momma!! What in the world?? How can they tell? ANd what are they doing about it? That makes me nervous for you.

I went to my own personal dr. and had an exray and she said that it could take years before I have any problems if it was in there but thankfully the xray showed that it was not in there :) I really just dont trust him or his work so im a little worried maybe he did a shitty job at putting me back together and he also acted like I should have NO problem getting preggo he said he would be shocked if it took more then 4 months! I guess im just looking for some answers and proof that im all good :)


----------



## Superstoked

momma, wow thats crazy!! Are they going to look for it or what? Thats nuts!

Reeds, lovely bump pic! You are a lovely looking lady :)

Needa, I hope that BP don't get to crazy! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Needa,Hope everything works out.I only had high bp late in my last 2 pregs.They dr's never mentioned it to me before then of after delivery.

Super,Crazy story.Glad you are safe.DH tells me all the time that they are still good people out there.I always tell him no.Next time he says that to me,I will say yes they are but they live in Canada.lol

Navy,well now I am jealous 2 of you have ipads.

Reeds,Cute bump and you feel like doing your hair amazing!lol.I think I lived in a ponytail after 2nd tri.You look great!

Momma,They still think there is a needle in there??


----------



## famof6

Momma,Well I am glad the X ray showed nothing left in there.My TR dr said the same thing about 3 months at the most and to go home and paint the nursery.lol.I think we are going to have lots of TR babies this year.FX for all of you ladies!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Ladies...Fam this is the longest my hair has been in years. ANd a ponytail gives me a headache so its down alot. Its not so bad cause its curly. 

Momma so your reg dr says no needle? That is good. I hope you get your BFP quickly. 

Dale I just went back and read your snow story! Wow that was a crazy adventure.


----------



## famof6

Okay this so off topic.We have a stray cat that my kids love playing with when it's warm enough to be outside.Well about 2 hrs ago we found him laying in the flower pot outside.His front leg is hurt.He can move it just won't put pressure on it.I called the vet since it is after hours they said I could take him 2 1/2 hrs to the animal er or wait until morning to come in.I honestly would rather wait until morning,but I feel like a bad person.We are also leaving tomorrow and if he is close to home at the vet I could get my mom to check on him while we are away.I honestly think he belongs to our elderly neighbor.I have seen her let him in her house,but she said no as soon as I said he is hurt.What should I do?We brought him inside.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam sounds like your doing the right thing. I hope the kitty is ok. XX


----------



## fluterby429

Need it usually does come with a lot of weight gain at the end of pg and a lot of swelling. My lil feet were so swollen you could barely see m y stump toes and I could feel the water slosh around on the tops of my feet! It was miserable!

Momma that is crazy business about your doc I would be like WTF dude, seriously!

I'm 8 dpo today and it sucks lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, I am glad you are okay. But OMG the wind in Canada is strong. (note to self visist Canada in the summer).:haha:

Reeds, you are so cute preggo.

Momma, I am glad the x-ray showed nothing. I would be very upset.

Needa, I hope you get your BP in control. I will be praying for you.

Fam, you are doing the right thing.

Flutter, it is to early to test. You will get your BFP on 11DPO. IMO


----------



## Adanma

super: that story was crazy! We had a white out here not too long ago and it took us 2 hours to go 3 miles down the road to a hotel! Thankfully they had pet friendly rooms since we had our dog with us. It's good to hear of people lending a helping hand. We have had so much snow this winter. Our neighbor across teh street cam eover with his snow blower one day to help Jason out. He actually did about 4 houses in the neighborhood!

momma: I'm glad they were wrong, but sheesh! I wouldn't trust him either!

reeds: too cute! I LOVE it! awwwww baby!

AFM: munching on fried rice. My dad makes the world's best fried rice and he made some last night and let me take some home for today! yummy!

So my mom isn't the most affectionate person in the world and actually is kind of self cenetred a lot of the time. Last time I miscarried she never asked how I was or offered any words or anything. Since I have been going through uncertainty this time she has offered to watch the kids when i need, she bought me cupcake pans (desperately needed), she called yesterday and asked if I wanted to come over to get out of the house. She's liek a totally different person! It's really nice! Hope she stays like this! lol!

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Super that story was way crazy. I'm glad everyone is ik and you didn't end up on an episode of I Shouldnt Be Alive! And I'm with you Ready..visit Canada in the summer 

Ready... I hope you're right caus it sure wasn't a BFP this morning at 9 dpo. Although I'm staying positive...I woke up this morning and told dh ok I think I'm pg lol...or just crazy!


----------



## famof6

Well I don't think the scan went so well.We seen a sac and no fetal pole.He said the sac measured 8? and he usually sees a fetal pole at 10.Whatever that means.He also seen two large cyst on my left ovary.He said these were large enough for him to want to look into it.He did say they should not effect this pregnancy and asked how many future children I wanted.So I was freaked about that.My#'s from Tuesday were over 2,000.He does not want to do anymore betas and I have another scan on Thursday.I guess I could worry myself sick over it but it would not change anything.It is what is and me stressing it is not going to help anything.I know alot of ladies see the fetal pole and some the hearbeat at this stage.I still have ectopic at the back of my mind and stressed that to him,but he doesn't seem to think so and said he sees no reason this will not be a viable pregnancy and with a empty sac I don't understand that.I am just going to enjoy my weekend with DH and family and will deal with the rest when I have more news!

Back to the cat.lol.Dh is so upset we had to pay $800 up front to fix this stray cats leg and they said it could be double that in the end.So I think we may just have to keep him after all!

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam 5+4 is super early to see much. I am suprised that the dr's are doing them before 6 weeks. And cyst are normal in pregnancy as well...its usually from where the egg popped from and helps with viablitliy til the egg is all snuggled in. I had cyst as well. Hang in there sweetie. What was wrong with the kitty? Did it het hit or did they know??


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, I am glad you mom is being more kind. I hope she keeps it up too. 

flutter, I think you are preggers too.

Fam, that is early to see anything. You will be just fine. But OMG $800!!! Yep I would keep him too. Try going to petsmart if you have one close. My dog has insurance with them. I have had my dog for 3 years and he has a mirco, been fixed, is up to date on shots and in the past 3 years I think I spent a total of $1700! Getting him fixed was free. 

Reeds, how are you sweetie.

Needa, How are you feeling today.

Afm, I don't know if I am having O pains or cramps. :shrug: So I am just BD until something happens.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Karen I am okay...the swelling has started a bit..finally took my rings off although I had one stuck but lots of dish soap finally got it off. LOL I am getting ready to go get my hair did. My gray is showing. haha and I think I will splurge on a pedi...Tj just spent 400 between a phone and a car so think I am missing out on the money spending. LOL 
How are you doing??


----------



## ready4onemore

I am great. Yes go get your pedi you deserve it. I can't believe we are half way through February. Oh my your sweet LO will be here real soon.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know I am getting anxious...I think since I go to the dr 2x a week now it willgo quickly. I am going to ask more monda after the scan about my low laying placenta...I still find it odd that he just now mentioned he was concerned with it. I am wondering if there is a chance it will still move. Lately I have been thinking Iam either going to go overdue with Gunner or he will be my first csection baby. I don't know I think that.


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I know I am getting anxious...I think since I go to the dr 2x a week now it willgo quickly. I am going to ask more monda after the scan about my low laying placenta...I still find it odd that he just now mentioned he was concerned with it. I am wondering if there is a chance it will still move. Lately I have been thinking Iam either going to go overdue with Gunner or he will be my first csection baby. I don't know I think that.


I would prefer you just go over. :nope: No c-section.


----------



## angelcake71

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Fam 5+4 is super early to see much. I am suprised that the dr's are doing them before 6 weeks. And cyst are normal in pregnancy as well...its usually from where the egg popped from and helps with viablitliy til the egg is all snuggled in. I had cyst as well. Hang in there sweetie. What was wrong with the kitty? Did it het hit or did they know??

I second this hun.. I am sure all will be fine xx:flower:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Good luck Fluter, when are you testing again?? xx


----------



## mommax3

Fam if he straight up said dont worry there is no reason this wont be a viable pregancy then that means alot dr.s usually dont stick there necks out unless they are sure :)
flutter I hope this is your month I could'nt imagine waiting another 9 to try fx girl:)
reeds this should go super qucik I love the 2times a week thing :)
hey to the rest of you lovely ladies 
i went today for my dr. appointment they did an us and they said everything looks great and im def oing so now on the 28th im going for an hsg :) thank god i just will be so happy to know everything is ok in there :) fx I will be like fam and get my bfp after it!!!!


----------



## needafriend

GL momma....great news.

Fluter.....FXfor u.

I am good ready, u?

Adanma....thats wonderful news about ur mom, hope she keeps it up.

Fam....as said, at my 5w6d scan they saw a sac but no hb or fetal pole til a week later. It's very normal at this stage. 

Hello to all out there. I am chilling now after going on a field trip with my son and his class. It's cold as heck here today....


----------



## famof6

Thanks ladies!

Needa I thought I read that your seen a fetal pole and heartbeat at a early scan..hahaha so you were one of them I was talking about.

Reeds,I agree I would rather go over than a c section,even though I have never had one.My SIL still says she would rather have a c section.I don't know what that's all about.They jsut sound scary to me but I am sure they are fine cuz needa is having one.:thumbup:

Ready,We think a neighbors dog injured the cats leg.They are big and look mean.Those dogs also killed the kids rabbits after we moved in.They were so excited to live in the country and gets pets and that only lasted a week.We also have a yorkie but he has only had routine shots and been fixed so I didn't realize it would cost so much.

OK I had to check in while DH jumped in the shower.He said he felt yucky after the drive up.lol..So I am off before he catches me.


----------



## needafriend

No fam....they only saw a sac but warned me it was early and they may only see that. I had a scan about a week later and they saw the hb and fetal pole then. 

As for sections...thats all I know. I went into labour with my first two. First son, laboured for 17 hours (HORRBILE back labour, vomiting, no break in between contractions) 2 cm dilated, failure to progress....baby was in distress, broke waters and baby had a BM so they did an emerg section, crash inductions and I was put out.
Tried VBAC with my second...laboured 24 hours, 0 dilation, easier labour, front and much more tollerable. Had nicer section, was awake.

Third....booked as they would not let me try as they said my pevis is too small to have a baby naturally. (all my babes are posterior as well???)

So there is no way they would let me try again. I would have a high chance of rupturing my uterus as it is weak from being cut three times. 
Just alittle FYI about my baby history.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so sad ladies...I came home from visiting a friends and my puppy Dozer was dead in the road...some jerk neighbor of mine hit him and didn't bother to move him or try to let us know he hit him. He rarely gets off the porch and he is scared of cars s I am shocked he was in the road. Sad day. ANd even worse when I have to tell my Dylan tomorrow. :(


----------



## angelcake71

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am so sad ladies...I came home from visiting a friends and my puppy Dozer was dead in the road...some jerk neighbor of mine hit him and didn't bother to move him or try to let us know he hit him. He rarely gets off the porch and he is scared of cars s I am shocked he was in the road. Sad day. ANd even worse when I have to tell my Dylan tomorrow. :(

:cry::cry: aww thats so sad, I am really sorry hun.. 
are you able to involve the police on something like this?? :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

needafriend said:


> No fam....they only saw a sac but warned me it was early and they may only see that. I had a scan about a week later and they saw the hb and fetal pole then.
> 
> As for sections...thats all I know. I went into labour with my first two. First son, laboured for 17 hours (HORRBILE back labour, vomiting, no break in between contractions) 2 cm dilated, failure to progress....baby was in distress, broke waters and baby had a BM so they did an emerg section, crash inductions and I was put out.
> Tried VBAC with my second...laboured 24 hours, 0 dilation, easier labour, front and much more tollerable. Had nicer section, was awake.
> 
> Third....booked as they would not let me try as they said my pevis is too small to have a baby naturally. (all my babes are posterior as well???)
> 
> So there is no way they would let me try again. I would have a high chance of rupturing my uterus as it is weak from being cut three times.
> Just alittle FYI about my baby history.

Glad all is going well hunni.. sorry about your previous labours, I have decided if I get a bfp I may have a c section ...if its planned you can be awake which is less traumatic xx


----------



## angelcake71

:shrug::shrug: aaarrgghh I am driving myself crazy, trying to resist the urge to use my FRER pregnancy test.. I am 9 dpo, I dont feel pregnant, so why do I feel the urge to :test: .. when i know it will be a BFN.

:dust::dust::dust: to you lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, I don't like irresponsible dog owners.

Needa, your delivery stories almost sound like mine.

Reeds, I am so sorry about your dog. :hugs: I hope Dylan will be okay too. 

Angel, try to hold off testing at least 2-3 more days.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:I will try and hold off testing as it only leads to disappointment..xx


----------



## needafriend

Try to hold out angel.

Fluter girl...how are u? WInk wink

Reeds....sorry to hear about your puppy....cold people. The could have at least come and got u when it happened.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Angel I live out in the country...my nearest neighbor is about a half mile down the road. We are the first house on the road but we are about 1/4 of a mile from the main road if that makes any sense. We don't chain up any of our dogs cause we do live in the middle of no where and there are of course no leash laws. Dozer was only 6 months old and still very shy and like I said barely got off our porch even at night when the other dogs are running and barking at rabbits and stuff he is chicked and barks from the porch. So Tj is outside burying him now. I just wish they would have called and told me...they have killed 3 of our dogs now and I really think its on purpose.


----------



## angelcake71

needafriend said:


> Try to hold out angel.
> 
> Fluter girl...how are u? WInk wink
> 
> Reeds....sorry to hear about your puppy....cold people. The could have at least come and got u when it happened.

i will try to.. :thumbup:


----------



## angelcake71

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Angel I live out in the country...my nearest neighbor is about a half mile down the road. We are the first house on the road but we are about 1/4 of a mile from the main road if that makes any sense. We don't chain up any of our dogs cause we do live in the middle of no where and there are of course no leash laws. Dozer was only 6 months old and still very shy and like I said barely got off our porch even at night when the other dogs are running and barking at rabbits and stuff he is chicked and barks from the porch. So Tj is outside burying him now. I just wish they would have called and told me...they have killed 3 of our dogs now and I really think its on purpose.

:hugs::hugs: Aww thats terrible hunni, and so sad too .. it seems wrong that they do this and get away with it.. xx


----------



## famof6

Reeds,Sorry to hear about the puppy.:hugs:We had the same thing happen last year and decided no more outside animals it was just to sad.

Angel,You can do it.Hold out a little longer with the frer.Now if you have ic's theres no reason to wait..lol


----------



## angelcake71

:haha: damn .. should have got some ic tests!! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol Angel I really think testing is addictive!!


----------



## fluterby429

Alright ladies I'm a big pouter today so warning...anyway went to the br wiped and got brown blood. Checked cervix and it's hard...awesome! Wiped my fingers on tp to check color of cm and it's a bit orange almost. I guess af is gonna come way early and ruin my last 3 days with Waylon! I had a good cry alone. I might have another one later but I'll be fine. I'm pretty bummed cause I was really feeling it and my girls feel so weird. Could be the clomid that made me feel all weird. What a bummer!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter it could be IB! Sounds about just the right time. Have you tested at all?


----------



## fluterby429

I've never has IB before or maybe didn't pay attention. I did test and it was a bfn this morning :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well if it is IB I think it would take a few days to produce the HCG into your urine. FX and good luck.


----------



## needafriend

Fluter....i am with reeds....chin up. Very well could be IB, as well, cervix is closed and brown is always good. FX for U!!!


----------



## shellie31

Hi Girls.
Haven't had a chance to go back & read what i've missed :blush:but will do later :coffee::thumbup:. Hope you're all doing well? :hugs:

AFM:
Not much to report really apart from having AF type cramps which come & go & a sicky feeling YUK!!!!which also comes & goes :shrug:. Oh yeah & i'm more tired than usual :sleep:. HAPPY DAYS!!!!! NOT :haha:. I've got a feeling that it's the stupid soy effect so won't be using it next cycle:nope: cos all these preggo symptoms just drive me crazy:wacko:. I want them to be real preggo symptoms lol :haha: & with soy you just can't tell :shrug:.

Be back later after i've caught up :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Lol Angel I really think testing is addictive!!

I agree hun xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: FX Fluter... dont give up yet hun xx


----------



## angelcake71

shellie31 said:


> Hi Girls.
> Haven't had a chance to go back & read what i've missed :blush:but will do later :coffee::thumbup:. Hope you're all doing well? :hugs:
> 
> AFM:
> Not much to report really apart from having AF type cramps which come & go & a sicky feeling YUK!!!!which also comes & goes :shrug:. Oh yeah & i'm more tired than usual :sleep:. HAPPY DAYS!!!!! NOT :haha:. I've got a feeling that it's the stupid soy effect so won't be using it next cycle:nope: cos all these preggo symptoms just drive me crazy:wacko:. I want them to be real preggo symptoms lol :haha: & with soy you just can't tell :shrug:.
> 
> Be back later after i've caught up :hugs:

Aww well I hope its a BFP hunni.. ya never know!! xxxxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Hey ladies! Just dropping in to see how everyone is doing. I have been around, just very quiet. I have been watching our precious grandson and then our son's baby should be here any day! 
We have had a very sick puppy. Our 9 year old Yorkie got very sick and we really thought we were going to have to put her down. Fortunately it was pancreatitis and it is very treatable. She is still very weak and sluggish, but getting stronger everyday. Reeds, I am so sorry to hear about your puppy. I know how hard it is to lose pet. They are a very big and important part of your family. so sending you bunches of :hugs: 
We got a new mattress last week and let me tell you, there will be NO BABY MAKING on that bed! I haven't had any freaking sleep since we got it! I take that back, I did sleep the first night, but that was because I was working on 3 hours of sleep! When I got up the next morning, my back was in the WORST pain! It is one of those sleep number beds. Screw that! They are HORRIBLE! I have back issues and I have managed them just fine for years and then we get this bed and I am taking ibubrofen! I haven't taken that since we started TTC! I have managed with either rest or Tylenol before. Not now! Last night I was dredding going to bed, I finally did at midnight and then I woke up at 415 this morning with the most excruciating back pain! I felt like I was about 90 years old! I think I even felt some popping! UGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway, I am very sleep deprived and hurting, so I am sorry for the rant. I just needed to get it off my chest. 
I hope that everyone gets their :bfp: very soon and I hope the lovely bump ladies are doing well with their LO's. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Jonnanne! I thought those sleep number beds were suppose to be the best!?? Really they are awful? Tj has been wanting one but I have been against because I know no one that has one and well know that I do and it has a awful review I will be keeping with the NO! LOL Hope your well otherwise. XX


----------



## fluterby429

Shellie I hope the symptoms are the real deal and you get that BFP! I took soy one cycle but I didn't have any side effects.

Jonnanne...sorry bout your doggie glad its getting better. My dh wants a sleep number bed and u are the second person to say they suck. 

Adanma how are you feeling?

AFM...had some pink on the tp at midnight but nothing since. Idk what's up. I guess I'll wait and see what happens lol as if I have any choice.


----------



## Adanma

I just typed a long thing here and it got erased! UUURRRRGGGHHH! Long story short, I lost my right tube last night with baby in it. There is a sac in the uterus I told them no d and c I would miscarry it naturally. Very sad day. I had severe pain on my ight side yesterday morning and ended up with emergency surgery last night. They initially thought it was in the ovary causeing the cysts, but it was in my tube. The other tube is full of adhesions and stuck to everything so doc said not likely I'll get pregnant without it getting stuck in the tube. IVF is our only option. Not in the budget at this time, but hopefully in the future.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Adanma I am so sorry hun. That is so sad. We are here for you. Is there no way a HSG could help clean them out? I am just so sad for you. :cry:


----------



## Adanma

reeds: Apparently everything is stuck to itself. She said we could still try, but that here is good chance for it to be ectopic as well. We just have a lot to think about and talk about. Thanks.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Awww huni I am so sorry. I just don't know what to say...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Joanne, glad you pup is getting better. Trying different numbers on the bed. I don't have one but have slept in one many times. 

Shellie, I hope you get your BFP this cycle.

Flutter, I hope you get your BFP also. That would be great to have him come back and be a dad.

Adanma, I am so sorry. :hugs: I wished I had the words to say or I could do something. I will pray for you. I know you said that IVF is not in the budget. But I saw a site that helps with funding for instance like this. I will try to find it again and send you the link. Again, I am so very sorry. :hugs:

Reeds, hiya lady.

Afm, I am going to visit a friend today should be back on later today.


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...I am so sorry, I don't know what to say. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself.


----------



## josey123

Hi aidans im so so sorry hun that this has happened to yoh know its a awful invasive experience to endure. My thoughts are with you and your husband make sure you get plenty of rest emotionally and physically. When I lost my first baby they said my remaining tube is stuck to my pelvis. So know exactly how you feel hun anytime you wish to talk pm me we could have a good cry together in meantime take good care of yourself and get plenty of rest. We all here for you x x


----------



## josey123

Sorry mispelt your name adanma pretext on your phone another thing I know you will get lots of support on this thread but wen you feel ready come and join us over on miscarriage thread I found it helped x


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma,:hugs: I am so very sorry you and your family are going through this. I am unsure if there is a right thing to say but you are in my thoughts, rest well :hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies!!! I see I have some more reading to do....something that did catch my eye was Adanma....sweetie I am so very sorry for your loss:hugs: I will keep you and your family in my thoughts. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.....I have a question....I know it should be a no- brainer and I feel silly for asking this but well here it goes.... I got a positive OPK about 30 mins ago and DH and I DTD last night.....so would that count as possibly starting out with good odds for this cycle??? DH won't be home tonight and will be home around dinner time tomorrow(which believe me I will tackle him)....I am kind of worried cuz DH also leaves 22nd and from what my fertility calendar says I am due to ovulate the 21 or 22nd!!!! But on the other hand I am so super excited that I got a positive OPK today....it was so easy and clear to read with the smiley face!!!!! I am going to post pictures in my journal in a little bit. Be back in a bit. And thank you in advance for any opinions to my question :)


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma I'm so so sorry and my heart just breaks for you. You are in my prayers.

Navy yes it was a good start to get that bd in. Most pregnancies occur from bd that happens right before O. If your digi is positive then you will O before the 22nd. So I think you're good to go! Thats my 2 cents lol. FX'd for you!


----------



## Navy2mom

Thank you Fluterby :) I posted pictures of my OPK in my journal...it's the second link to get to my journal :)
just reading what you have posted has brought a great calmness to me and i feel like i can relax right now...Thank You :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Adanma said:


> I just typed a long thing here and it got erased! UUURRRRGGGHHH! Long story short, I lost my right tube last night with baby in it. There is a sac in the uterus I told them no d and c I would miscarry it naturally. Very sad day. I had severe pain on my ight side yesterday morning and ended up with emergency surgery last night. They initially thought it was in the ovary causeing the cysts, but it was in my tube. The other tube is full of adhesions and stuck to everything so doc said not likely I'll get pregnant without it getting stuck in the tube. IVF is our only option. Not in the budget at this time, but hopefully in the future.
> 
> Adanma

I am so sorry to read this. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Ready: I have adjusted it several times and my back is getting worse everytime I sleep on it. I just don't think I can take another night. I guess it's the couch for the next 20 days! :cry:


----------



## angelcake71

Adanma said:


> I just typed a long thing here and it got erased! UUURRRRGGGHHH! Long story short, I lost my right tube last night with baby in it. There is a sac in the uterus I told them no d and c I would miscarry it naturally. Very sad day. I had severe pain on my ight side yesterday morning and ended up with emergency surgery last night. They initially thought it was in the ovary causeing the cysts, but it was in my tube. The other tube is full of adhesions and stuck to everything so doc said not likely I'll get pregnant without it getting stuck in the tube. IVF is our only option. Not in the budget at this time, but hopefully in the future.
> 
> Adanma

:cry: oh Adanma, 
I was so sad to read about your ectopic pregnancy:hugs::hugs: 
I had one last october and also lost my right tube and baby, 
you and your family are in my thougts and prayers.. wishing you a speedy recovery,be kind to yourself hunni xxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

sorry to ask Adanma but did they do an hsg blood during your pregnancy? as here in the uk they do them every 48 hours on ladies who had had a TR this helps determine if the pregnancy is normal or maybe failing , due to an ectopic or m/c?


----------



## mommax3

Adanma oh hunny im soooo sorry to hear this has happened to you :( I really thought this was it for you and your attitude was wonderful towards dr. stupidity I really hate when shitty things like this happen to such positive nice people like yourself. I will keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## fluterby429

Ok so no af as of right now. I thought for sure that after we bd last night it would bring her on because that is usually how it works for me. The only thing that happened was when I was cleaning myself up there was a tiny bit of pink. I took a test this morn and it was a bfn. I am now 11-12 dpo. I would think if I was gonna get a BFP I'd got it by today...right?


----------



## needafriend

Not always fluter....If u look at the poas gallery, u will see positives that did not come/show til 13, 14 dpo. Have u any strip opk's, not the smiley face ones? I know it varies for each woman but I had a nice double line on an opk before a pg test. LOL..I know, I am bad.
And whats with all these tiny spottings for u? Is that normal? I would say thats a pretty good sign as well. 

Adanma....your in my thoughts girl! take care


----------



## fluterby429

Lol I already dipped a opk strip and got a nice second line not as dark as the control line but still pretty dark for this time in my cycle. Idk what is up with the spotting. Ive never in my life had this. When af comes I wipe and its red. Usually light for a day but full flow by next morning. I'm so frustrated with this that I just want it one way or the other.


----------



## needafriend

LOL...I so know where are are now...FRUSTRATING. Have u taken an opk at this time in your cycle before? I got a nice second line as well, of course not as dark as the control line but never the less a nice line. I know that wasn't the norm for me as I had done it before at that time and never had anything for a second line.
Have u tired a poas with smu or tmu? I always had a better line with my 2pm pee.....U cycle sounds like mine was, lite first day and heavy second. I never had a spotting on and off at the beginning...Sometimes at the end of my period I would get spotting but never at the start. FX for u!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I have taken opk's at random times during my cycle before just to see what the line would look like. I did get a faint faint line always but this line is a nice one. Looks like the kind I'd get right before I'd get the positive...soo weird.

Way leaves in the morning. I wish idknow either way by then cause sometimes it'll be a couple days before well get to chat while he is traveling.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Flutter, I hope this is it for you. I am so praying it is.

Needa, how you today? 

Adanma, I hope you are taking it easy. I am praying for you.

Afm, nothing to report. Stilling having cramps not sure what it is. I am not even sure where I am in my cycle. :shrug: I did have a great time last night as my friend celebrated her 40th birthday. It was really nice and I forgot my camera.


----------



## Adanma

Thanks guys I'm going home today! I can't wait! I will make a follow up appt with teh surgeon for friday. She was so wonderful really I think I'll use her as obgyn from now on. We still don't know the fate of the sac in my uterus but I have not started bleeding yet and I have ben off of the progesterone for 3 days now so... we'll see. holding out hope for now.

fluter: sounds liek good signs to me! fx!

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Fluterby, my fingers and toes are crossed that this is it for you.....everything sones very positive:) 

Ready, it is good to hear from you sweetie, glad you had a great time at your friends birthday:) 

Adanma- how are you feeling sweetie,sending many hugs and prayers your way:hugs:

Afm: I have been posting like crazy in my journal today and will update it again about 1:00pm.....DH just called me to say he will for sure be coming home tonight :) until later ladies have a great day.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So Adanma do they think there is a chance for the sac did they see anything in it? I am praying for you Hun


----------



## famof6

Adanma,I am so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## famof6

Fluter,Your symptoms sound very promising!!FX


AFM,I am so glad to be home.We had a great time but there is no place like home.lol..I have had very few symptoms.I have been a little bloated and certain smells make me sick but that is about it.I was thinking I would call the dr and see if he could get me in on Tues instead of waiting until Thurs for my scan.I am not sure if enough time has passed since my last one.I also will not be getting anymore #'s so no help there.I am staying hopeful just a little anxious at the moment.I am going back to catch up on everyone.:hi:


----------



## fluterby429

Fam glad you enjoyed your trip! I know exactly what you mean by no place like home


----------



## Navy2mom

I have another question: I had a positive OPK test yesterday and I got a negative OPK test today.....my question is does this mean I O'd today?????I also post this same question on my journal...just waiting for an answer or opinion....it's driving me nuts!


----------



## floppyears

Adanma-sorry for your loss :(


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy2mom said:


> I have another question: I had a positive OPK test yesterday and I got a negative OPK test today.....my question is does this mean I O'd today?????I also post this same question on my journal...just waiting for an answer or opinion....it's driving me nuts!

Navy, normally after a positive OPK you ovaulate anywhere from 12-36 hours later. FX for you sweetie.


----------



## Navy2mom

ready4onemore said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> I have another question: I had a positive OPK test yesterday and I got a negative OPK test today.....my question is does this mean I O'd today?????I also post this same question on my journal...just waiting for an answer or opinion....it's driving me nuts!
> 
> Navy, normally after a positive OPK you ovaulate anywhere from 12-36 hours later. FX for you sweetie.Click to expand...

Thank you Ready..... Okay so it has been over 12 hours....here to catching the eggie


----------



## angelcake71

Adanma said:


> Thanks guys I'm going home today! I can't wait! I will make a follow up appt with teh surgeon for friday. She was so wonderful really I think I'll use her as obgyn from now on. We still don't know the fate of the sac in my uterus but I have not started bleeding yet and I have ben off of the progesterone for 3 days now so... we'll see. holding out hope for now.
> 
> fluter: sounds liek good signs to me! fx!
> 
> Adanma

Hope u make a speedy recovery, is there any chance you may have been carrying twins?? one ectopic and one still in the sac?? I really hope thats the case.. :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## fluterby429

BFN this morning. I'm guessing that is the fate I'll have to accept. Still no more spotting though. Dh is leaving in a couple hours so at least af stayed away long enough.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Fluter


----------



## mommax3

fluterby429 said:


> BFN this morning. I'm guessing that is the fate I'll have to accept. Still no more spotting though. Dh is leaving in a couple hours so at least af stayed away long enough.

oh flutter :hugs: you just never know she might surprise you and stay away for 9 months


----------



## angelcake71

fluterby429 said:


> BFN this morning. I'm guessing that is the fate I'll have to accept. Still no more spotting though. Dh is leaving in a couple hours so at least af stayed away long enough.

:hugs:sorry hun, but wait til AF arrives before you count yourself out xx


----------



## famof6

Sorry Fluter,I am with Angel not counting you out just yet!


----------



## fluterby429

I put Way on the plane went to the br and saw pink thought for sure she was here but now nothing again. I'm so frustrated. I'm like really af? Come on if that's what your doing! I've never had this happen...of all times for her to act like a skits you pick this time...sheesh! Lol


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:i agree its annoying hun.. could be the Clomid messing things up a bit.. FX its a BFP for you x


----------



## Adanma

fluter fx still!

I think that I had two in there because they definately removed something from my tube well... they removed the entire tube so I don't know if they took the baby out ornot I guess....But they also definately saw a sac in the uterus. They weren't sure if it was developing normally or not. SO I told them not to do a d&c just in case. Time will tell I guess. I have not started bleeding yet so.. I guess there is a grain of hope still.

navy: I always stressed out about the opk's I was so confused! It seemed to vary based on when during the day I would take it! Hope you get it all figured out and fx for you

Adanma


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Good luck Adanma, really hoping there is a baby in there..
xx what happens now? are they gonna re scan you again??


----------



## Adanma

angel: I have no idea! I have an appt on friday and I'll ask about it then. I can't imagine with anesthesia and pain meds etc that it would be okay...

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma. Hope there is a baby in there!

I thought the clomid maybe the culprit. I googles breakthrough bleeding Asa side effect and it said no...sooo who knows


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FLuter clomid normally does extend your cycle abit and since you did delay Ov with it but taking it later in your cycle it may mess up a bit but I am praying for a BFP instead. 

Well dr appt today was long...got my scan first and he is still breech and my placenta has moved down more to where its covering my cervix. My NST went well and he was plenty active and happy. Dr doesn't seemed to be to worried about him being breech or my placenta at this time he says there are times for things to adjust but I am a bit anxious. Up til today I thought it was a low lying placenta but she showed us in the scan and my placenta is over it and even she said it is moving the wrong way it wasn't completely over it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Reeds. I knew my cycle old be delayed when my o was late. I always have a 14 day LP so I'm not late as of right now. It just the breakthrough bleeding. I'm sure it's O V E R for me it's just annoying at this point


----------



## famof6

Reeds,I hope everything does adjust and you get to skip a csection.Off topic but have you got the nursery ready?If so if you get board you can post some pics.I just love baby rooms.lol

Fluter,I know the feeling of just wanting to know either way.I was never one to have spotting she would just hit me full force!Maybe you had a late implant!FX

AFM,I been off work for almost 13 days.I took a voluntary layoff and go back tonight.I can't keep my eyes open.I have been so tired and have not even been cleaning house the way I should.I just feel so lazy these days.


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening ladies:) 

Fluterby by fingers are still crossed for you !!!! :) 

Reeds- I hope your baby boy decides to fip around and get head down and that would worry me about the placenta ....but that could just be me and my perggo history with ,y first. I will keep my toes crossed for you since my fingers are crossed for Fluter:)

Fam- hope you get some rest while on a mini vaca from work.....and believe me the house work will still be there when you feel up to doing it....rest first everything else can wait!! 

AFM: not much to report....just hanging out now....DH and I did all we could fit in before he left.....he'll be back next weekend on leave for 11 days. Can't wait.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, 

Adanma, I am sorry you are going through this :hugs:

Navy, I hope U caught that egg!

Fam, 13 days off, I would hate to go back lol. Just take it easy doll :hugs:

Reeds, I hope that little guy turns soon!

Fluter, FX hun..

Needa,ready,fluter,angel,mama,shellie,Josie,jonnanne How are you?
I hope I never missed anyone, if I did I am sorry :(

AFM, SUPER positive opk today! Feeling some nagging in right ovary. Been doing the bd'ing...Time will tell! FX ladies :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Really right now him being breech may be a good thing believe it or not. Less pressure on the cervix and placenta. I know that 2 weeks ago the placenta was low lying but now it has moved to where its covering the cervix so it is moving but in the wrong direction. 

Fam Gunner will be sharing our room...so he has a wall. LOL Tj is painting a muriel up behind his crib and it should be done with week so I will post pics when finished. 

Ladies I so hope we get some BFP's this month. I am praying. 

Also I need some advice....Dr talked to me today about having a TL again....I have been completely against it. But he does have a point. I have been through so much. 4 mc's and now all these complications. I honestly do not think I want another after this one and finacially I do not believe we would be able to afford it with me being a SAHM. I am just so scared cause its permant again. And I do know that BC doesn't work for me as I got preggo with my oldest on the pill. Just so not sure....


----------



## fluterby429

Reeds I know I have thought about TL again and for ome reason I just can't do it again even though I know we will only have one more if we're blessed. I can no do bc either so it's either him Getn sipped or I might try Mirana since there is no hormones.

I hope your pregnancy is smooth sailing from here on out


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Fluter...I am the last person who thought I would even consider another TL. BUt I am scared of complications and more heart ache. I am unsure about the Mirana...I have had a couple friends who have had it and had issues. One has had to have a complete hyrsterectomy from infection from it. So I am up in the air. I don't think I will do it but if I do have a csection I may say do it.


----------



## fluterby429

Ah crap that scares me a lot about the Mirana.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know it does me too.. so I just don't know what do.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks Fluter...I am the last person who thought I would even consider another TL. BUt I am scared of complications and more heart ache. I am unsure about the Mirana...I have had a couple friends who have had it and had issues. One has had to have a complete hyrsterectomy from infection from it. So I am up in the air. I don't think I will do it but if I do have a csection I may say do it.

Oh wow that is very scary!!!! How is your friend doing?? I know this might have happened a while ago. Mirana was one of the options I had for myself when the time came to choose one,but now I am thinking mirana won't be on my list anymore. Reeds, can't wait to see the pictures of Gunner's nursery wall:)

Hope everyone is having a good evening....I am doing alright...getting ready to go to bed....have a busy day tomorrow. I will be on tomorrow....night all


----------



## shellie31

Adanma. I'm so sorry that you're going through this hun,you're in my thoughts & prayers :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

Adanma said:


> angel: I have no idea! I have an appt on friday and I'll ask about it then. I can't imagine with anesthesia and pain meds etc that it would be okay...
> 
> Adanma

aww :hugs: FX for you hun, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## angelcake71

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies. Really right now him being breech may be a good thing believe it or not. Less pressure on the cervix and placenta. I know that 2 weeks ago the placenta was low lying but now it has moved to where its covering the cervix so it is moving but in the wrong direction.
> 
> Fam Gunner will be sharing our room...so he has a wall. LOL Tj is painting a muriel up behind his crib and it should be done with week so I will post pics when finished.
> 
> Ladies I so hope we get some BFP's this month. I am praying.
> 
> Also I need some advice....Dr talked to me today about having a TL again....I have been completely against it. But he does have a point. I have been through so much. 4 mc's and now all these complications. I honestly do not think I want another after this one and finacially I do not believe we would be able to afford it with me being a SAHM. I am just so scared cause its permant again. And I do know that BC doesn't work for me as I got preggo with my oldest on the pill. Just so not sure....

Hun,
dont rush into making a decision, as you know things can change in your life, I would definately not have a T/L again.. use another method hun xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hope you are ok ladies.. :hugs::hugs:

GOOD LUCK SHELLIE XX


----------



## angelcake71

:cry: I am out this month AF got me today (day 28) starrting to feel like giving up xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Angel. I have forgotten when was you TR? 

Navy my friend that had the hysteroctemy is fine but she will never have kids of course...she was young only 33. The other one had her's removed and anitobitcs helped her. BUt to personally know 2 people who had issues has taken it off my list as well.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: thanks Reeds
TR was July 2010 got BFP Aug 2010.. it was ectopic so lost beanie and right tube, had 2 months recovery and started ttc again December 2010.. xx


----------



## famof6

Reeds,We will probably be the same way when we get a LO.Sharing a room with us.We have 5 bedrooms so all the kids have their own room.They also have a den/livingroom of their own.Which we were planning on making a nursery but they enjoy that room so much,I don't think I can take it away from them.Can't wait to see his wall.I will not get another TL anytime soon but everyone has to make a decision for their family and what works best for them.

Angel,:hugs:Don't give up hun,you have came to far now!

AFM,I guess I am not going to call the dr and get my scan moved up.It's only 2 days away now.I just want to know already!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

angelcake71 said:


> :flower: thanks Reeds
> TR was July 2010 got BFP Aug 2010.. it was ectopic so lost beanie and right tube, had 2 months recovery and started ttc again December 2010.. xx

Hang in there sweetie. It took me 15 months...I had my TR in APril 09 didn't get a BFP til Oct mc'd in Nov 09 and then Mc in March and Juneof this year. Gunner was a twin that we lost at between 8 and 11 weeks. For some reason it does seem to take us a bit longer. Are your cycles regular??


----------



## famof6

angelcake71 said:


> :flower: thanks Reeds
> TR was July 2010 got BFP Aug 2010.. it was ectopic so lost beanie and right tube, had 2 months recovery and started ttc again December 2010.. xx

I had my TR on 7-8 and this if the first BFP for me and we were TTC every cycle since my surgery.


----------



## angelcake71

reedsgirl1138 said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :flower: thanks Reeds
> TR was July 2010 got BFP Aug 2010.. it was ectopic so lost beanie and right tube, had 2 months recovery and started ttc again December 2010.. xx
> 
> Hang in there sweetie. It took me 15 months...I had my TR in APril 09 didn't get a BFP til Oct mc'd in Nov 09 and then Mc in March and Juneof this year. Gunner was a twin that we lost at between 8 and 11 weeks. For some reason it does seem to take us a bit longer. Are your cycles regular??Click to expand...

yes luckily cycles are pretty regular, and I know when I ovulate..


----------



## Adanma

chin up angel!

Reeds: I had placenta previa with my fist, but it moved up in time. I hope everything works out for you. I had mirena and it was the only thing that I like bc wise.

AFM: I started really heavy flow last night with clots and grossness so whatever was in the uterus is not to be either. I'm really crampy and I'm actually getting ready to lay down. Thanks again for everyone's support. We requested info for IVF at our clinic here so I'll be looking for that in the mail. I have to look forward or I'll never make it through this!

Adanma


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: so sorry Adanma.. hope you make a speedy recovery.. xx


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Adanma. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So sorry Adanma. Xx


----------



## mommax3

adanma im so sorry hun. Keep the end goal in site you will get there I know alot of girls get grants for ivf I think you can ask the dr.s office and they can point you in the right direction :)


----------



## famof6

Adanma,I am so sorry:hugs:.I am glad to see you looking forward and checking out IVF but I hope it works out and you can concieve naturally with your remaining tube.


----------



## mommax3

I have an hsg question, Im going on monday and my period is due tomorrow or possibly thursday I normally am heavy only the first couple of days then not much at all is it going to be a problem with the hsg if im not fully over it?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Momma I don't think it will...I had my on cd10. But I do know they do it at different times during the cycle.


----------



## floppyears

sorry


----------



## famof6

mommax3 said:


> I have an hsg question, Im going on monday and my period is due tomorrow or possibly thursday I normally am heavy only the first couple of days then not much at all is it going to be a problem with the hsg if im not fully over it?

I would call and ask. My dr would not do it until af was over.He even asked how many days I spotted at the end,but then all drs are diff.If you were still spotting I don't think they would even notice.


----------



## fluterby429

Angel sorry af got you :( I know how it feels to wanna give up. I had my tr 3/6/10 and I've had no luck. Granted I've only been able to ttc 3 cycles but never the less it still sucks. I have already decided I will be doing no more trying just no protecting snd whatever happen happens.Chin up and on to another month.

Adanma Hun I'm so very sorry hugs sister

Momma I would say you're ok as long as you don't bleed for more than 5 days. They usually want to do it after af but before ovulation.

AFM nothing to report here. No spotting since yesterday morning. I'm at a loss and gonna say it's all clomid fault! At this point I don't even care if af shows up cause it's not like I need to track my cycle again for another 8 or 9 months.


----------



## mommax3

Thanks ladies I will call them when af shows this way i can let them know for sure :)
Flutter you poor thing I really hate when my body is out of wack especially when your banking on it being normal. This wait must be killing you, I really hope it ends with a bfp!


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening Ladies. 

Adanma- sweetie I am very sorry to hear your sad news but I pat you on the back for already looking into IVF info. Your are such a strong woman....hugs to you sweetie.

AFM: not much to report...I am in my TWW!!! Just kicking back waiting for my shows to come on .... Kids are tucked into bed and the house is very quiet....DH is gone until Saturday. 
Thinking I might watch my shows in my room tonight....no sense being downstairs all by 
myself! I'll pop back in soon.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks momma but my wait is over...it just messed with my head and heart real good. I've cried so much yesterday and today over my love leaving and this stupid ttc non-sense I've got us into


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, :hugs: so sorry for you sad news. :hugs:

Flutter, FX for you sweetie. 

Hello ladies, I hope all is well.


----------



## shellie31

I'm so sorry Adanma :cry::cry:. Sending you loads of love :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

fluterby429 said:


> Angel sorry af got you :( I know how it feels to wanna give up. I had my tr 3/6/10 and I've had no luck. Granted I've only been able to ttc 3 cycles but never the less it still sucks. I have already decided I will be doing no more trying just no protecting snd whatever happen happens.Chin up and on to another month.
> 
> Adanma Hun I'm so very sorry hugs sister
> 
> Momma I would say you're ok as long as you don't bleed for more than 5 days. They usually want to do it after af but before ovulation.
> 
> AFM nothing to report here. No spotting since yesterday morning. I'm at a loss and gonna say it's all clomid fault! At this point I don't even care if af shows up cause it's not like I need to track my cycle again for another 8 or 9 months.

Hi Fluter
:hugs: thanks hun, hope you are still in with a chance, I used an OPK last month,for the 1st time, but am not gonna bother anymore, I know when I ov.. I just found it made me feel stressed uneccessarily and turns the whole thing to been planned bd, which is not good anyway.. xx


----------



## mommax3

fluterby429 said:


> Thanks momma but my wait is over...it just messed with my head and heart real good. I've cried so much yesterday and today over my love leaving and this stupid ttc non-sense I've got us into

oh hun im soooo sorry :hugs: It really breaks my heart for you I could'nt even imagine having to wait so long to try again i try every month and it still is soooo hard :cry: I know it's hard today and it will be for a little bit but look at it like a lil mind vacay and when he gets back you can attack and get your lil :baby:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Fluter. Its so hard when they leave again. I will be praying the time goes quickly for you to be in his arms again.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Momma have you not updated your chart?? When will be testing?


----------



## mommax3

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Momma have you not updated your chart?? When will be testing?

reeds im so over temping lol I think I stress myself out with it more then anything and I have no clue what is what?!?! I will have to delete it this week :dohh: AF arrived today and i have an hsg on monday so im keeping my hopes up for the month of march :happydance: thank you for asking:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

To all you wives of millitary men, my hat and heart goes out to you. Most of us get to try every month but you ladies have to wait days, weeks and sometime months. I greatly appreicate what you men did/doing for our country. I am also grateful for the women they have to look forward to coming home too. You all ROCK.

TTYL


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...so sorry for all your going through but hats off to getting the ball rolling with IVF, how exciting. hugs!!

Momma....GL with your hsg on monday. 

Angel and fluter...so sorry that AF got u and fluter, hugs to u for dh being gone. Your such a strong gal.

Ready....how are u doing these days? I have been too lazy to follow journals so other than this thread, I have no clue whats up.

Super...where are u? Hope u are doing great.

Floppy...how are u girl?

Cheeky, Josie, Shellie, Joanne and navy...big hello's going out to u all.

Reeds...hope u enjoy your nap this am. I wish I was able to go back to bed after getting up. 
(hope I caught everyone)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry she showed Momma. Hopefully that HSG will get you some answers.


----------



## Adanma

Boy our thread is due for good news. fam your scan is tomorrow right?

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> Boy our thread is due for good news. fam your scan is tomorrow right?
> 
> Adanma

I totally agree.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I got good news...I am not sure I should share it but I so hope she doesn't mind. Jaimad got a BFP today! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I got good news...I am not sure I should share it but I so hope she doesn't mind. Jaimad got a BFP today! :)

:happydance::happydance: That is great news!!


----------



## Superstoked

That is good news! 

Hello all you lovely ladies.

I would say I am 1 dpo today, I think. So its just to wait and see, I have been totally laid back this month. Not gonna worry too much, we bd'd everyday for the last week and a half so its not a lack of spermies there! It is what it is and I can just hope for the best. FX ladies!

:hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Yay for her. That is good news. H&H nine to her.


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I got good news...I am not sure I should share it but I so hope she doesn't mind. Jaimad got a BFP today! :)


That is great news and why we are sharing others good news.lol..Coffee Lover a fellow TR lady saw her little bean and heard the heartbeat today.She is due the same day as me!

Adanma,Yes my scan is tomorrow.I hope I get good news to share with you all.


----------



## needafriend

So thats where u been super...*wink


----------



## needafriend

GL on your scan tomorrow, hope we get to see some pics Fam!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Woohoo!! Have you asked Coffee to join us Fam?? I am stoked for your scan.


----------



## famof6

Wow Super.I would say you can relax after all that bding.lol..Surely you caught that eggy.FX


----------



## fluterby429

Yay for Coffee and Jaimad! It's nice to hear some good news for sure!

Super ahhh yea girl...fx'd for you

Fam can't wait for your scan!

AFM af showed this am. Basically right on time since Im 14-15 dpo. Guess the spotting was guest appearances. But I got set up on some tanning bed visits and bought some teeth whither you use in the tanning bed. Genius I tell ya! Works wonders. I also went back to the gym. I only could work on a machine since my foot is still messed up from my fall in Gatlinburg. I'm thinking I might have for serious hurt it. Might need to get it checked out.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry she showed Fluter. Darn her. Yes it does sound like you need to get that foot checked out and as Needa and Ready would say YAY for getting your sexy back!! LOL


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Woohoo!! Have you asked Coffee to join us Fam?? I am stoked for your scan.

I mentioned it to her.I think she was reading on the other thread when it got crazy so maybe she is scared.lol


Needa,Thanks I hope we get pics too.He gave me one of my empty sac last week while saying congrats.As always I was crying my eyes out.I am afraid he is going to tell me I need counseling as I am always emotional.lol

Fluter,Sorry the witch got you.I guess I missed that you hurt your foot,but if it's still hurting you may want to get it checked out.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam I love how positive your dr is. I bet that scan tomorrow he will give you a bunch of pics of your little bean.


----------



## Adanma

that's great news about jaimad! I hope coffee joins us that would be great. Good luck tomorrow fam!

goodnight ladies

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Adanma said:


> that's great news about jaimad! I hope coffee joins us that would be great. Good luck tomorrow fam!
> 
> goodnight ladies
> 
> Adanma


Thanks and goodnight Adanma!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, I hope all goes well at the dr tomorrow. Tell coffee congrats.


----------



## jaimad

Hello Ladies! I hardly ever get on here anymore & I am not really sure why! Lol! But I am going to try my best to stick around this time! For those that don't know me I am a TR gal! I had my TR in October of 09 by Dr. Montheith at Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center. I got pregnant in March of 2010 but lost her at 22 weeks due to cord complications. Got pregnant again in October 2010 only to miscarriage at 7 weeks. Well today we got our another BFP!!! We are over the moon excited but also very scared. I had my betas & progesterone checked today & will have those back tomorrow sometime. I will be sure & update when I get them! So if you would just say a little prayer for us that we have a sticky sticky bean. I am staying positive! I look forward to chatting with you ladies once again & getting to know the new ones that I havent had the pleasure of getting to know yet!!

Jaima


----------



## mommax3

jaimad said:


> Hello Ladies! I hardly ever get on here anymore & I am not really sure why! Lol! But I am going to try my best to stick around this time! For those that don't know me I am a TR gal! I had my TR in October of 09 by Dr. Montheith at Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center. I got pregnant in March of 2010 but lost her at 22 weeks due to cord complications. Got pregnant again in October 2010 only to miscarriage at 7 weeks. Well today we got our another BFP!!! We are over the moon excited but also very scared. I had my betas & progesterone checked today & will have those back tomorrow sometime. I will be sure & update when I get them! So if you would just say a little prayer for us that we have a sticky sticky bean. I am staying positive! I look forward to chatting with you ladies once again & getting to know the new ones that I havent had the pleasure of getting to know yet!!
> 
> Jaima

Congrats :happydance: you must be very nervous considering your past but you are def. due for a happy ending :hugs:


----------



## famof6

jaimad said:


> Hello Ladies! I hardly ever get on here anymore & I am not really sure why! Lol! But I am going to try my best to stick around this time! For those that don't know me I am a TR gal! I had my TR in October of 09 by Dr. Montheith at Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center. I got pregnant in March of 2010 but lost her at 22 weeks due to cord complications. Got pregnant again in October 2010 only to miscarriage at 7 weeks. Well today we got our another BFP!!! We are over the moon excited but also very scared. I had my betas & progesterone checked today & will have those back tomorrow sometime. I will be sure & update when I get them! So if you would just say a little prayer for us that we have a sticky sticky bean. I am staying positive! I look forward to chatting with you ladies once again & getting to know the new ones that I havent had the pleasure of getting to know yet!!
> 
> Jaima



Congrats!!I am praying this is your sticky bean.I think being scared is an emotion that us TR ladies know very well.Wishing a H&H 9 for you!


----------



## Navy2mom

Aww wow what great news to come on too :) I totally agree our group was in much need of some happy news:) 
Congrats to jaimad and coffee ... I hope both of you ladies have a very happy and healthy 9 months:hugs:

Fam- good luck at your scan tomorrow....can't wait to hear about it hope everything goes well. 

Super- YAY!!! For the TWW....we can wait it out together :) 

Ready- how are you doing sweetie? 

Adanma- how are you feeling??

AFM- Just got my kids in to bed and my dinner in the oven with a mini apple pie for later. I am on CD17 - 3 DPO......
I am hoping to get to bed by 10:00pm tonight....we will see how that goes still have lots of work to do!
I will try to pop in again before I go to bed :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

jaimad said:


> Hello Ladies! I hardly ever get on here anymore & I am not really sure why! Lol! But I am going to try my best to stick around this time! For those that don't know me I am a TR gal! I had my TR in October of 09 by Dr. Montheith at Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center. I got pregnant in March of 2010 but lost her at 22 weeks due to cord complications. Got pregnant again in October 2010 only to miscarriage at 7 weeks. Well today we got our another BFP!!! We are over the moon excited but also very scared. I had my betas & progesterone checked today & will have those back tomorrow sometime. I will be sure & update when I get them! So if you would just say a little prayer for us that we have a sticky sticky bean. I am staying positive! I look forward to chatting with you ladies once again & getting to know the new ones that I havent had the pleasure of getting to know yet!!
> 
> Jaima

Hey hun!! I am so glad you joined us. I am sorry I spilled your beans...we needed some happy news. I can't wait to hear your levels tomorrow. Praying for you. And so hope you do stick around this time. :hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

hi ladies! So I am popping in before I fall asleep....wasn't able to get any work done tonight....so that just leaves more for me to do tomorrow and Friday before my Scentsy party on top of housework!!! DD2 isn't feeling well....it a case of missing daddy syndrome so she curled up in my bed and is snoring away...lol
I will check to see how everyone is doing tomorrow. Night :) :hug:


----------



## Navy2mom

Forgot to say I hope everyone has a great Thursday tomorrow:)


----------



## angelcake71

jaimad said:


> Hello Ladies! I hardly ever get on here anymore & I am not really sure why! Lol! But I am going to try my best to stick around this time! For those that don't know me I am a TR gal! I had my TR in October of 09 by Dr. Montheith at Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center. I got pregnant in March of 2010 but lost her at 22 weeks due to cord complications. Got pregnant again in October 2010 only to miscarriage at 7 weeks. Well today we got our another BFP!!! We are over the moon excited but also very scared. I had my betas & progesterone checked today & will have those back tomorrow sometime. I will be sure & update when I get them! So if you would just say a little prayer for us that we have a sticky sticky bean. I am staying positive! I look forward to chatting with you ladies once again & getting to know the new ones that I havent had the pleasure of getting to know yet!!
> 
> Jaima

:hugs: congratulations Jaima .. wishing you lots of luck hun xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Fam good luck with the scan!

Congratulations Coffee.. wishing you a H&H 9 months xx

Fluter so sorry AF got you too hun:hugs: really hope you get your BFP soon.. xx

Adanma how are you feeling???:hugs:

Shellie.. hope you have resisted testing hun ... Good Luck xx

Navy enjoy your Scentsy party.. sorry to ask but is this like a perfume party??? :dohh:

Momma sorry AF got you FX for next time.. good luck with HSG xx

Hiya to Reeds Ready Super and anyone else I missed xx


----------



## deafgal01

Jaimad, I will keep you and your baby in my prayers in the hopes that it carries to full term. Keep us all posted on your levels and everything. Btw congrats on getting pregnant.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hiya, thank you for all the congrat messages.. and a big thank you for the invite to the group......

xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: nice to meet you Coffee..

I am Angel 39, married with 6 kids from my previous marriage.
i was sterilise in 2000 after my 6th child. Got divorced and in 2005 metmy new fella!, in July 2010 I had a tubal reveral, and in August 2010, I got pregnant but it was ectopic and I lost my right tube and beanie. We also got married September 2010

I have been ttc again since December 2010! 

Good luck and congratulations xx


----------



## fluterby429

:hi: I'm Tally 32 dh 30. TL 2002 during the birth of my 2nd son. TR 3/6/10 in Rio Bravo Mexico. Had to wait 2 mo. to ttc after surgery per doctors orders. Only been able to ttc 3 mo. Cause dh is in the Army and deployed. Can't ttc again until he gets back in Nov.

Navy I hope your lil one cheers up. I've had a lil one in my bed the past 3 nights lol


----------



## jaimad

Good morning ladies! Thanks for all the well wishes & welcoming me back to the thread! 

I am so ready to know what my numbers are. I really just want to make sure my progesterone is good. I am not sure when I ovulated because I have had so much going on & wasn't checking & we were supposed to wait 6 months per my OB. Ooops that didn't happen! So if I go by my lmp I am due 10/20/11 which is my middle sons bday! Looks like all my kids need bdays together! My oldest is 3/26/03 & my daughter is 3/23/06! Haha! So I feel really good about this little beanie!

Hope everyone has a great day & I will be back on when I get my numbers!


----------



## jonnanne3

Jaimad, I am so happy for you! Congratulations! Sending you bunches of sticky :dust: I hope your numbers are great! Congratulations again! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Jamid, Congrats on being pregnant.

Fam, can't wait to hear about the party.

Navy, aww she is a daddy's girl. That is so sweet. I am doing well thanks for asking.

Coffee, congrats so happy for you. Glad you came back to the group.

Reeds, you have a little more than 30 days to go. Yay.

Needa, you are almost there too, wow. 

Joanne, how is the grandbaby?

I hope all is well with everyone. Sorry for those I missed.


----------



## famof6

Well ladies I seen my little bean today.He stayed snugged to the wall so the dr couldn't get his measurements and didn't get a good pic.His little heart was beating @ 114 which the dr said was good for this early(I know I used he,I just don't like saying it and I will change it later if need be.lol..He said he may change my due date after next scan but as of now it is 10-16.I don't go back until 3-28.I guess that is normal but wow after seeing him 3X a week,it seems so far away.I may post a pic later but honestly its bad quality and not much to see.I want to thank all of you ladies for being so supportive!!


----------



## famof6

Coffee,as always glad to see you!!:thumbup:

Jaima,Can't wait to hear you #'s!:happydance:

Navy,sorry DD is missing her daddy.It is sweet but still sad.

Ready,Glad to hear you are doing well.:flower:

A big :hi: to the rest of you ladies!!

AFM,I have been awake over 24 hours so I am running on empty.Gotta have sleep.lol.I will catch up with you ladies later!


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance::happydance:great news Fam of 6! xx


----------



## josey123

Congratulations Jaimad and coffee lover on your bfps....

so glad your scan went well fam x

Well im Jo 37 had TR done in aug 2009 fell pregnant in aug 2010 unfortunately was ectopic lost baby and left tube on fri 13th of all days.....then fell pregnant in Nov ectopic again luckily treated with Methotrexate....Husband is my rock and of course all you lovely ladies x

Hi to everyone

Sorry fluter than stupid witch got you was hoping was bfp for you x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lovely news Fam! 

Jaima can't wait to hear those numbers. 

Josey great to hear from you. 

Ready...Needa will probably meet her little man before I do since she is scheduled for a csection but I will know more monday(hopefully) if we are going to schedule one as well. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well. I know I don't always mention each lady but my memory is crap lately but I adore you all!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, I was smiling ear to ear when I read your post. I am so happy for you. :hugs::happydance::hugs:

Reeds, let us know more on Monday. I am so excited.


----------



## jonnanne3

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Jamid, Congrats on being pregnant.
> 
> Fam, can't wait to hear about the party.
> 
> Navy, aww she is a daddy's girl. That is so sweet. I am doing well thanks for asking.
> 
> Coffee, congrats so happy for you. Glad you came back to the group.
> 
> Reeds, you have a little more than 30 days to go. Yay.
> 
> Needa, you are almost there too, wow.
> 
> Joanne, how is the grandbaby?
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone. Sorry for those I missed.

Hey lady! Grandson is doing great! He is getting so big! He will be 7 months on Monday! Our granddaughter will be here anyday! She goes to the doctor tomorrow so we will know more then. We are going to ask for an induction for next Wed as her/our doctor is never on call as he is the only doctor in his practice, so it would be whoever the hospital has on call. So we really want him to deliver, so we are going to see if he will do that. So FX and he says yes! I hope all is well with everyone else! 
Congrats Fam! That is fabulous news! :hugs:


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening ladies, thank you for all the welcome messages... 

Fam wonderful news regarding the scan :hugs:

Hope all you other ladies are doing good tonight..

xxxx


----------



## needafriend

Welcome Jaimad and Coffee...we met on the other thread. Congrats on BFP, H&H to you both.

Hope all u other ladies are doing amazing, I am kinda on the run so wont get to personal.
Fam....fantastic news.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies,

Jaimad, Congrats! :)

Fam, awesome news! :hugs:

coffee!!! Welcome!!! WOW Big congrats girl! :hugs:

:hugs: to all the TR ladies!

AFM, well I will busy up until my tww is over, moving in 3 days, was supposed to be moved a few weeks ago but things got put off. So I am up to my eye balls in getting things ready. I have not stressed this cycle, hopefully it will work for me..lol 

I will be around to check in on you ladies! xoxo


----------



## famof6

Super,I hope it works for you too!:thumbup:GL with the move.I hope it goes smoothly for you.I think I would rather move than do the spring cleaning that is coming.lol


----------



## Navy2mom

angelcake71 said:


> :flower:Fam good luck with the scan!
> 
> Congratulations Coffee.. wishing you a H&H 9 months xx
> 
> Fluter so sorry AF got you too hun:hugs: really hope you get your BFP soon.. xx
> 
> Adanma how are you feeling???:hugs:
> 
> Shellie.. hope you have resisted testing hun ... Good Luck xx
> 
> *Navy enjoy your Scentsy party.. sorry to ask but is this like a perfume party??? *
> 
> Momma sorry AF got you FX for next time.. good luck with HSG xx
> 
> Hiya to Reeds Ready Super and anyone else I missed xx

Scentsy is Wickless Candles(warmers) and scented wax in over 80 diff. scents so there is something for everyone....Scentsy products go from Full size warmer,medium size warmer and plug in, room sprays,car candles,antibacteraial foam for hands,scent paks,Travel tins and Scensty buddies(cute stuffed animal with the scent pak of your choice to put in it) and my favorite part of all is that its high quality wax so the scents lasts for a long while and very inexpensive :) I have a website if you or anyone would like to check it out just send me a message.


I will be back on later..i actually have a scentsy meeting to go in 20 minutes.


----------



## needafriend

I sold scentsy for one full order, LOL. Love it, can't get the plug in warmers in canada, but I ordered from ebay and have three of them. How much woould shipping be to 83853 Navy? I may order some 1lb bars and get them for when I go home in the spring. I just got twinkle twinkle for baby. My sister sells it in saskatchewan but she makes me pay all the sales tax they have there that we don't. Plus it's cheaper in the US.


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Fam awesome news! So happy for you!

Hola Jonnanne

Super fx'd for your 2ww

Navy love some scentsy. Going to a party on Sat.

T n A is burned up from the tanning bed today...oops lol. I've been pretty good on my eating habits even tho af is here. That makes it harder on me but I'm trying to get my sexy to come back! Lol Way told me today his deployment has been cut one month short so he'll be back in the states in Aug. Yay! Hopefully e Dan get his PCS date moved up so he can live with us sooner!

Girls it's almost the weekend!


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> I sold scentsy for one full order, LOL. Love it, can't get the plug in warmers in canada, but I ordered from ebay and have three of them. How much woould shipping be to 83853 Navy? I may order some 1lb bars and get them for when I go home in the spring. I just got twinkle twinkle for baby. My sister sells it in saskatchewan but she makes me pay all the sales tax they have there that we don't. Plus it's cheaper in the US.

I will message you :)


----------



## Navy2mom

fluterby429 said:


> Yay Fam awesome news! So happy for you!
> 
> Hola Jonnanne
> 
> Super fx'd for your 2ww
> 
> *Navy love some scentsy. Going to a party on Sat.*
> 
> T n A is burned up from the tanning bed today...oops lol. I've been pretty good on my eating habits even tho af is here. That makes it harder on me but I'm trying to get my sexy to come back! Lol Way told me today his deployment has been cut one month short so he'll be back in the states in Aug. Yay! Hopefully e Dan get his PCS date moved up so he can live with us sooner!
> 
> Girls it's almost the weekend!

Fluterby, I hope you have a great time at the Scentsy Party on Saturday:) 
I love everything about Scentsy that's the whole reason I decided to sell it:) and it gives me the time i need to be with my family and care for my kids:)


----------



## Adanma

Good morning! I have never heard of scentsy! Sounds like a good product though.

My doc appt is at 330 today. I'm still quite sore. I'm not sure I'll be able to lift my nieces car seat withg her in it into the back seat of the van next week. I may have to tell sissy to find other arrangements for the week. She said her first word yesterday! She said "dada" how cute!

TGIF! Hope everyone is enjoying their friday

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Excuse my ignorance Adanma....did they have to operate on the oustide of u to remove the tube? Was it a surgery and u were put under? 
U better take it easy and make arrangements for her to go elsewhere, u need to rest and heal up. Take care


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Just popping in say hello. 

Adanma, I hope the doc visist goes well. Get you rest sweetie and heal.

Hiya needa.


----------



## mommax3

yay flutter thats awsome! I sure you cant wait to get your bding on when he gets back :)
adenma good luck at the dr. girl I hope your taking it easy and healing up :)


----------



## Adanma

needa: they couldn't do it laprascopically because i had so many adhesions so they had to cut like a csection size opening to get to the tube. I was put under yes. She told me today that the baby was half in the tube and half like on the fimbria area toward the ovary which is why they couldnt see it on ultrasound it was covered by the large cysts. So on monday I am making an appt with a fertility center. Hopefully we can have a may cycle when I'm healed up all the way! 

Adanma


----------



## Aleksandra Dr

great


----------



## angelcake71

Adanma said:


> needa: they couldn't do it laprascopically because i had so many adhesions so they had to cut like a csection size opening to get to the tube. I was put under yes. She told me today that the baby was half in the tube and half like on the fimbria area toward the ovary which is why they couldnt see it on ultrasound it was covered by the large cysts. So on monday I am making an appt with a fertility center. Hopefully we can have a may cycle when I'm healed up all the way!
> 
> Adanma

:hugs::hugs: thats sounds awful Adanma poor you, it must still be very sore and painful.. wishing you a speedy recovery.. and good luck with the fertility appointment.


----------



## angelcake71

Navy2mom said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Fam good luck with the scan!
> 
> Congratulations Coffee.. wishing you a H&H 9 months xx
> 
> Fluter so sorry AF got you too hun:hugs: really hope you get your BFP soon.. xx
> 
> Adanma how are you feeling???:hugs:
> 
> Shellie.. hope you have resisted testing hun ... Good Luck xx
> 
> *Navy enjoy your Scentsy party.. sorry to ask but is this like a perfume party??? *
> 
> Momma sorry AF got you FX for next time.. good luck with HSG xx
> 
> Hiya to Reeds Ready Super and anyone else I missed xx
> 
> Scentsy is Wickless Candles(warmers) and scented wax in over 80 diff. scents so there is something for everyone....Scentsy products go from Full size warmer,medium size warmer and plug in, room sprays,car candles,antibacteraial foam for hands,scent paks,Travel tins and Scensty buddies(cute stuffed animal with the scent pak of your choice to put in it) and my favorite part of all is that its high quality wax so the scents lasts for a long while and very inexpensive :) I have a website if you or anyone would like to check it out just send me a message.
> 
> 
> I will be back on later..i actually have a scentsy meeting to go in 20 minutes.Click to expand...

hope the party went well.. scentsy sounds like a fab product!! thankyou for explaining! xx


----------



## needafriend

Hi girls....I hope everyone is doing great.

Adanma, I really want u to take it easy and heal, u have been through so much.Very exciting to start the ball rolling with the fertility centre.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hope all you ladies have a lovely weekend. Hugs to all.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. Will check in later.


----------



## famof6

I hope everyone has a great weekend!

AFM,I am going to try to stay off BnB this weekend and get lots of cleaning done.Let's see how that goes.lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck with that Fam!! I am trying as well but my couch and laptop keep calling my name! LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma Needa is right you really need to rest and heal. Lifting a baby and carrier is not a good idea for a good while. You want to be sure you're ready to go when that May cycle gets here!

Well I just wan a share that I saw my hubby's ex last night at our lil hole in the wall we go to. She was partying like a rockstar less than 3 weeks from giving birth to baby #8. Luckily she did not see me at all or it would've been drama central! I swear I could beat my dh for ever using that girl to piss me off. I mean really you couldn't have picked a classier girl to knock up? Ughh it's the past and thats where I leave it usually but seeing her and knowing what kind of person she is just stirs up some feelings. Because of his awesome choice in a re-bound gf I feel like we're stuck in white trash zone sometimes. Ok thanks for letting me rant a lil lol.

You lovely ladies enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter that is crazy she is preggo and out partying?? I sometimes don't know what men think!!


----------



## famof6

Okay it didn't work ladies!lol

Adanma,I hope you are getting a lot of rest.

Fluter,Sorry about that.I have been in that situation with one of my ex's and his younger ex.I am so glad I don't know any of DH's Ex gf's.I have never asked and like it that way.So we have probably ran into a few of them over the years and I just didn't know it.

Well I slept my whole Saturday away.I guess that's why I have been awake since 4am on a Sunday.lol.I just can't get enough sleep!Now I am afraid if I get up and start cleaning I will wake everyone else up.lol.I hope today is more productive!


----------



## angelcake71

fluterby429 said:


> Adanma Needa is right you really need to rest and heal. Lifting a baby and carrier is not a good idea for a good while. You want to be sure you're ready to go when that May cycle gets here!
> 
> Well I just wan a share that I saw my hubby's ex last night at our lil hole in the wall we go to. She was partying like a rockstar less than 3 weeks from giving birth to baby #8. Luckily she did not see me at all or it would've been drama central! I swear I could beat my dh for ever using that girl to piss me off. I mean really you couldn't have picked a classier girl to knock up? Ughh it's the past and thats where I leave it usually but seeing her and knowing what kind of person she is just stirs up some feelings. Because of his awesome choice in a re-bound gf I feel like we're stuck in white trash zone sometimes. Ok thanks for letting me rant a lil lol.
> 
> You lovely ladies enjoy the rest of your weekend!

:hugs::hugs: aww you doidnt need this hun... xx


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies.Hoping everyone is having a nice Sunday. I am just popping in for right now.
AFM: I am on cd21-7dpo.....my lower back aches,and sinus headache/pressure are making me feel miserable.....I also have a dry mouth for the second day. Just waiting to see weather AF will show in the end or if a BFP. 
I will pop in later to read post.


----------



## fluterby429

Ok I worded that wrong....she gave birth less than 3 weeks ago. This is Way's ex wife. We were both married to other people for a year and half and that's how he ha a daughter and I had a son. My oldest son is ours together...crazy I know


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Got it Fluter. Sometimes we have to realsize how good we have after they are gone and gotta get them back. :) 

Navy hoping for a BFP!

Fam happy 7 weeks! 

Hello to all. Hope your all great!


----------



## mommax3

I had my hsg done this am and my tubes are open but there is scar tissue for some reason i was emotional so i did'nt ask many questions is this normal for tr girls do 
I still have a chance of getting preggo? he did'nt seem overly worried he said its still early as far as ttc goes and to keep on trying. what do you guys think and did any of you have scar tissue?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Momma. I am not sure hun. But I would think if your tubes are open then you still have a great chance. Hang in there sweetie. I will say a extra prayer for you tonight. XX


----------



## famof6

Momma,I don't know either.I don't understand why he would even mention scar tissue when both of your tubes are open.Sometimes I think dr's just want to stress us out!If he didn't mention any concern I would not worry about it.Since those tubes have had a cleaning I will be waiting for you to announce that BFP soon!


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> Momma,I don't know either.I don't understand why he would even mention scar tissue when both of your tubes are open.Sometimes I think dr's just want to stress us out!If he didn't mention any concern I would not worry about it.Since those tubes have had a cleaning I will be waiting for you to announce that BFP soon!

Thanks ladies :hugs: I think since he is just my gyno this might be a little out of his normal dealings and the regular people he sees probably dont have scar tissue so it caught him off guard also he was just :hugs:discussing it with the xray tech. the tech pointed it out to the dr. and then not much else was said about it the nurse was like at least they are open and all I was thinking was let me get the hell out of here lol I hope I get my bfp this month I dont know how much my emotional state can handle :cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. Not much going on in my life these days. But I hope all you that are in the TWW get your BFP real soon. I hope our mothers-to-be are doing well.


----------



## needafriend

Momma, I am with sandy's comment. If they say your tubes are open I wouldn't stress too much. FX for u girl!!

I hope all u chickies are doing great. I am having a meeting soon then heading off to the outlet stores with my boys for some shopping. Have a great one!!


----------



## fluterby429

Momma like the other gals said if they are open then it shouldn't be a big deal. I personally would make a phone call though and ask to have it explained better. The not knowing where it is how much and what not would drive me crazy. That's me personally. It would just ease my mind a lil more.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...wanted to update about my dr appt. It was really good today. Gunner has moved to head down and they did a internal scan to check the placenta and it has moved as well! I am so happy Gunner's head is right on my cervix which explains all the new pressure I have. But I am ready and eager for him to be here. I will post a 34 week bump pic tomorrow if thats ok??


----------



## fluterby429

Sandi you soo crazy...you know we wanna see that bump pic! I'm so glad your lil booger moved in the right spot. Goodness it's so close now.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Fluter! I just always want to make sure. I feel as big as a house but still haven't gained but 7lbs. I ate and ate this weekend so I thought for sure I gained something but natta.


----------



## mommax3

I just wanted to say thanks for all your support yesterday I felt really ill after the test i think it was cause I freaked myself out! anyways your comments really put me at ease thank you :)
PS:cant wait to see the bump pic too


----------



## Adanma

wow reeds that's great! Looking forward to the pic!

momma: glad you're feeling better. I think we all stress about anything to do with our tubes/ fertility. It's just so much unknown stuff until you've had a pregnancy in your uterus and you KNOW they are open and working! Fx for you and hopefully the hsg will help bring a bfp to you this cycle!

AFM: I've done my best to rest up. I had my neice yesterday only a half day and will have her all week for a half day. That way I don't have to lift the carrier into the van and out since Ian is home from school by then. She isn't 20 lbs yet so I can lift her okay. She luckily slept most of the time I had her too so hoping for that again today!

I made an appt with the SHER institute for reproductive medicine. A friend of mine recommended them to me as she had success there for a male factor thing. They have twin boys now Ian and Isaac. My appt is on March 16th! It feels good to get things rolling on that. It's 2 hours from here though, but worth it if I get a baby out of the deal!

In non ttc news: My fav musician is going to be in Chicago in April. I haven't seen him in several years! I actually missed 2 tours due to having a baby and having a surgery so I'm excited to see him again. Hubby is coming too. It will be his first time seeing him. I used to do the whole backstage groupie scene thing so it will be different just seeing the show! Of course I am friends with his webmistress still so I'm sure I could work something out....lol! I'm too old for that stuff now. Anyway I urge everyone to go see him if he is in your area he's brilliant. Peter Murphy. Such a genuine, sweet person too. Love him!

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

Adanma said:


> wow reeds that's great! Looking forward to the pic!
> 
> momma: glad you're feeling better. I think we all stress about anything to do with our tubes/ fertility. It's just so much unknown stuff until you've had a pregnancy in your uterus and you KNOW they are open and working! Fx for you and hopefully the hsg will help bring a bfp to you this cycle!
> 
> AFM: I've done my best to rest up. I had my neice yesterday only a half day and will have her all week for a half day. That way I don't have to lift the carrier into the van and out since Ian is home from school by then. She isn't 20 lbs yet so I can lift her okay. She luckily slept most of the time I had her too so hoping for that again today!
> 
> I made an appt with the SHER institute for reproductive medicine. A friend of mine recommended them to me as she had success there for a male factor thing. They have twin boys now Ian and Isaac. My appt is on March 16th! It feels good to get things rolling on that. It's 2 hours from here though, but worth it if I get a baby out of the deal!
> 
> In non ttc news: My fav musician is going to be in Chicago in April. I haven't seen him in several years! I actually missed 2 tours due to having a baby and having a surgery so I'm excited to see him again. Hubby is coming too. It will be his first time seeing him. I used to do the whole backstage groupie scene thing so it will be different just seeing the show! Of course I am friends with his webmistress still so I'm sure I could work something out....lol! I'm too old for that stuff now. Anyway I urge everyone to go see him if he is in your area he's brilliant. Peter Murphy. Such a genuine, sweet person too. Love him!
> 
> Adanma

Thanks so much for your kind words and I love having other people who get what im going through and feeling and you are spot on :hugs: Im glad to see you did'nt let your Mc completly knock you down Im sure it was hard to dust yourself off and keep moving forward but I think your like me you will not give up until you get what you want :baby: There is never a dead end with this journey just many long roads but i do believe if you keep at it you will get your baby im just so impatient and want it now lol keep us posted on how it goes, Is this a specialty place ?


----------



## Adanma

Yes it's a fertility clinic. And you're right I feel like I would go absolutely crazy if I didn't look forward and focus on what I can do to make this happen. If I start looking in the past I just get too down and I can't do that to my kids and my husband. They need me to be present and so I am. Don't get me wrong, I think about it everyday and I am still mourning all of my losses, but it cannot be the focus for me right now.

In totally off topic news: My son is being bullied in school! He's only in kindergarten! He told me he gets pushed around everyday at recess by the same evil little gnome. I shouldn't say that, it's probably what's being modeled at home for this poor kid. I just cannot believe it! It's been almost 6 month sin school and no one from teh school has told me anything! He even said he sometimes tells the teacher on the playground! I wrote a pretty intense email to his teacher cc to the principal about getting this taken care of immediately. This kid is in his classroom as well and has been pushing Ian in class too. There are 18 kids in class and the teacher hasn't seen this happen? It's not like a whole playground worth of kids in there and it's not a huge room. I'm pissed! I feel like it's been fight after fight with this damn school and I'm tired of it! If this is the best school district on the area that is truly scary. ugh. Okay rant over.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good day my ladies. Here is a 34 week bump pic as promised. I pray everyday that all my TR ladies get a forever baby soon. I always feel a bit guilty posting about my pregnancy and I love you all so much for being my side during this whole journey. :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

adanma I love your outlook you keep on pushing forward momma! As for your problem with bullys I totally understand my friend has been dealing with the same thing and nobody does anything to help fix the situation!!! I could go on and on i hope you get some relief soon unlike my poor friend and her daughter :)
Reeds I love the pic your bump is soooo cute and I know I have'nt been here as long as the other ladies but it makes me happy to hear about your baby you are a success story and that makes me hopefull!!!! keep on posting and I cant wait to see baby pics


----------



## famof6

Reeds,I love the bump pic.I did not know it was humanly possible to only gain 7 pounds.Great job you will be back at pre preg weight in no time.Enjoy your time with your little man it won't be long and you will have to share him with the world.

Adanma,:thumbup:for seeing a RE.You are getting the ball rolling and I hope you get that BFP soon.

Momma,We all know to well that feeling of wanting it now.I can't tell you how many times I told DH something was wrong because it had not happened.I was thinking that I was so fertile before and it shouldn't take so long.I honestly think it may just take a little while for us TR ladies.Maybe our bodies just needs to sort itself out and get with the program.I am so excited to hear about your hsg,after mine I was totally relaxed!I hope it has eased your mind too!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam I was a bit chunky to begin with so I think my body is just using that extra fat I didn't need. LOL I eat when I am hungry but I don't find myself snacking all the time and I drink lots of water. I did eat a lot this weekend so I had expected some weight gain but didn't as long as Gunner is growing I am not gonna worry. 

Ladies I still remember ttc like it was yesterday and how desperate I was to know why I couldn't get pregnant what was I doing wrong...and I really think I just was putting too much pressure on myself. The month I did finally get my sticky bean I just gave in and went with the flow...I mean I did bbt, use BSF and took my meds but I wasn't worrying all the time and I also had a appt with a FS scheduled so I guess I seen a light at the end of the tunnel and once I relaxed about it thats when it happened. I so know its easier said than done but I believe that is the main thing that helped me....that and alot of talks with God and letting out all my feeling of frustration to him XXXX


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma I'm so happy for you. I love your spirit and your ability to keep on trucking. I know you will be blessed soon!

Momma I'm glad you're feeling better about your hsg. I was a nervous wreck for minebnd cried like a baby during it cause I was so scared and then I cried cause I was so happy after lol

Reeds love the bump! You shouldn't ever feel bad about posting about your pg. I personally always find it encouraging when a tr sister is expecting...the proof is in the pudding!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies! :)

Well I am all moved in!! but not unpacked. sigh.. lol

Momma, you will get your bfp in no time! :hugs:

Fam, I am so happy that all is well! :hugs:

Reeds, what a lovely bump!

How are you all?

AFM, af is due in a week...not feeling it but it could be because I have been so busy that I have not had time to think about it...lol FX!!


----------



## needafriend

Hey super, I got pg packing and had implantation the day we had the movers here..lol. Maybe moving will bring u some baby dust.

AFM...been reading but no time to post much. I have some wonderful news, I have a new client moving in tomorrow. I am so excited to get back to work. It is also my little mans 6th bday tomorrow. So we are having a party before the young man moves in at 4pm. 

Adanma....kick some butt at school, that shit is so not needed with poor kids, my 10 yr old is bullied sometimes too. Little punks these days.

I hope all u ladies are doing great and sending baby dust to all ttc this cycle. GL ladies.


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening ladies ;) how is everyone tonight?? I am just relaxing on my couch watching tv with hubby. 

Reeds-very cute baby bump pic.... And don't feel bad for posting about your pregnancy I love hearing about it and I am sure the other ladies do too :)

Adanma-that is horrible that your little boy is being bullied.....I hope everything works out and the kids being mean get dealt with.

Need- how are you felling sweetie?? Not long now and Reeds and you will be holding your sweet baby boys:)

Super- here's hoping you get your BFP!! 

AFM- I posted in my TTC journal. I will be back on tomorrow,night ladies.


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies, Hope your all well......Just to let you know im back on the ttc journey now im all safe to do so so here to lots of baby dust to all ttc....

Hope everyone ok x x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Good Luck Josie..
please be careful hun. xx


----------



## angelcake71

Super glad the move went well..

Adanma.. sorry that your son is being bullied.. hope it gets sorted out soon.. :hugs:

Reeds lovely bump piccy!! xx

Hello Navy Fluter Needa Fam Momma Shellie.. and anyone I missed.. xx


----------



## Adanma

reeds: how cute! I love bump pics and I love hearing about your pregnancy so don't feel bad. I gained 7 lbs the first week I was pregnant with my boys it seemed like!

super: I've been in my house for almost 5 years and I'm not unpacked yet... lol

needa: happy birthday to your boy!

as for the bullying, I wrote a letter to the teacher and cc-ed to teh principal. The principal called yesterday to talk over the issue. I feel a bit better about it knowing they will be keeping an extra eye out for him. He is also going to be working with the social worker on how to respond to kids in that situation and how to advocate for himself etc. So that's good.

Hope everyone is having a lovely day

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

Fam and reeds thats why Im soooo thankful for all you girls, you know exactly how I feel and knowing that you felt like your day would never come to makes me feel good because your day did come!!!! so that means my day will come too :)
Flutter I would have cried right then and there but im a closet cryer and held it in until I got into my car then I fell apart! Gosh what an emotional year this is turning out to be


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Sorry for being MIA work and school are kicking my butt. 

Reeds, love the belly and don't stop telling us about your pregancy.

Adanma, I hope they get that bullying crap under control. My youngest was bullied once and I pressed charges on the young man. Because the band teacher caught it on video. 

Sorry I can't respond to everyone. But I hope all is well. I finally got my cycle today. :happydance: TTYL


----------



## fluterby429

Hiya everyone!

Adanma glad you got the bully issue dot with. Some kids I swear, guess then see it at home...smh

Yay for getting moved in Super! Hope a BFP follows.

Good luck ttc again Josey! 

Hope everyone else is having s great hump day!


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies. 

Adanma- good to hear the principle called and are going to keep an eye out and that the Social worker is going to help too. 

Josey- yay for TTC again.... Will keep my fingers crossed for you:) 

Ready- sorry that work and school are kicking your butt....hope everything calms down soon for ya :hugs:

AFM: Just waiting around....tired,hungry,bloated and just want to sleep!!! Waiting to test again...but thinking I might test on Sunday....we will see. I am 10 DPO today


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Morning!
hope all my TR ladies are well.. 
I feel :sleep: this morning. am meeting up with a friend later for :coffee:
which is always good... xx


----------



## Adanma

Good morning everyone! Hope the day finds you well!

I had a bit of shocking news yesterday. My sister is pregnant again. Her baby is almost 7 months, but she thinks her last period was early january. She didn't want to tell me, but I guessed it anyway. She thought it would add sting to my situation. It kind of does, but I want to be there for her and support her. She wasn't trying for this and she is financially strapped as it is so this is stressful for her. I just wish I had it so easy you know? Anyway... just wanted to share. I'm going to be an auntie again!

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

adanma ouch! I know that it might make you feel many emotions but it means your a great sister that you are going to be strong and happy for her :)


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: aww its a bit of a double edge sword Adanma.. hope u r ok xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, :hugs: I know how you feel. You are happy for her but it stills hurts. The week after I had my m/c one of my friends told me she was preggers. But for whatever reason she is not really happy about it. :shrug: I wish it was me.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies! :) I have been missing you all!

What a week! ugghh

Adanma, It is a hard thing to deal with for sure, Congrats on being an auntie again :)

I hope all my TR ladies are doing well!!

Well ladies 5 days until testing/af kinda getting nervous now.lol


----------



## Leah1984

Hello Ladies...I just signed up on here and wanted to introduce myself. I'm 26 years old and have been TTC for almost a year now with no results and to top it all off, my sister, cousin, AND bestfriend all became pregnant unexpectedly within a few months of me telling them I was trying. I've managed to be happy for them and not take what I'm feeling out on them however that leaves me with nobody to talk to and I feel very alone. I'm just looking for someone to talk to who understands as obviously none of the close females in my life do. I've been looking around on-line and it seems that depression after all of this is normal and I would just like to feel like I'm not all alone. If I posted this in the wrong forum, please let me know remember i'm just a newbie.
Leah


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Hiya leah..
good luck with the ttc..xx


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Congrats on being an auntie again,I know it must be hard but you are having a great attitude towards it good for you.

Josey,:thumbup: for TTC again.

Navy,FX for a BFP on Sunday.

Super,Glad you got moved!:flower:I hope that BFP follows you to your new home!

:hi:to all of you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies:) how is everyone's night?? Mine has been okay. It's 9:46 here...I am off too bed. I will pop in tomorrow. 

Fam thank you sweetie... I hope this is our month too....I don't feel much of anything just tired. I did call my TR Dr. today and got an appt for March 21st at 11am to see where we go from here since it will be a year since my TR surgery at the end of this month with no BFP's...hoping for an HSG appt.
DH leaves for deployment this month so I will be in the same boat with Futterby soon.
I have my neurology appt tomorrow at 1pm....to get my DMV paperwork done.....please say a prayer!!

Futterby- how you doing??? 

Night to all you lovely ladies:) baby dust ... Labor dust and sleep tight dust to you all:hug:


----------



## famof6

Navy2mom said:


> Hi ladies:) how is everyone's night?? Mine has been okay. It's 9:46 here...I am off too bed. I will pop in tomorrow.
> 
> Fam thank you sweetie... I hope this is our month too....I don't feel much of anything just tired. I did call my TR Dr. today and got an appt for March 21st at 11am to see where we go from here since it will be a year since my TR surgery at the end of this month with no BFP's...hoping for an HSG appt.
> DH leaves for deployment this month so I will be in the same boat with Futterby soon.
> I have my neurology appt tomorrow at 1pm....to get my DMV paperwork done.....please say a prayer!!
> 
> Futterby- how you doing???
> 
> Night to all you lovely ladies:) baby dust ... Labor dust and sleep tight dust to you all:hug:

Prayer said Navy.I hope you are back driving soon.I am terrible at keeping up I thought you had already done that.May I say wow you were left with great tube lengths!I am being nosey but have you had a hsg before or are you looking to get your first one?Anyway I hope you don't need the appt. and get your BFP!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy FX all falls into place for you. XX

Well my Dh's cousin and his wife had their baby about 4am this morning a healthy little girl 8lbs 2oz named her Abigail Lane.


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Navy FX all falls into place for you. XX
> 
> Well my Dh's cousin and his wife had their baby about 4am this morning a healthy little girl 8lbs 2oz named her Abigail Lane.

:thumbup:I love the name!


----------



## Adanma

Fx for you Navy and I hope all goes well with the DMV

reeds: how sweet!

Turbotax misfilled out my taxes and I did not get my child tax credit! GRRRR! Now I have to deal with the IRS and my money will be severely delayed. I'm so annoyed!

My big boy is home sick from school. He developed a fever really suddenly last night. He's been hoarse for 3 days, but no pain and now the fever? Keeping a good eye on him today.

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies :) Hope everyone has a great Friday!!! 

Fam- yes I had this appt set up a few weeks ago but had to cancel cuz DH went out to sea....so now that he is on mini vaca from the navy....we are getting my appt done.
My TR dr did do a HSG on me while I was in the operating room after they put me back together again...and everything was good then....but being almost a year now and I haven't even gotten a BFP on a test...is frustrating and makes me think that my tubes filled with scar tissue. I know I'm not being very positive just trying to keep it real and not get my hopes up...but there is always a silver lining to every gray cloud!! Since the TR surgery the only other test was for DH.....DH's SA done before I went in for surgery....and his boys are healthy and ready to go....so I know it has to be me.

Thank you ladies for the prayers for everything to fall in to place :)

Reeds- aaww yay....Congrats to your DH's cousin and family :)

Adnama- how you doing sweetie?? And I know it's tough but Congrats on becoming a auntie 
again:hugs: also on the taxes....grr that is crazy!! I hope everything works out.

Okay time for me to go get ready for my day and get going....will post more later.


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies, feel bit down today the other girl I work with left for her maternity today would of been me joining her been ok around her feeling the baby kick etc etc just feel sad now....maybe just being silly who knows eh......hope your all ok x goin to have a vodka think I need one x


----------



## Navy2mom

I'm back from my Neuro. Appt.....it went Great!!! Dr cleared me to drive...So now on Monday DH and I are going to DMV so hopefully the DMV fairy god mother will grant me my Lic back!!!!! 
I poas morning....it was either third or forth morning urine.....but it came back BFN!!! I am 12DPO today...what will be will be...I think god knows that my hand needs surgery and that my hubby is leaving and doesn't want to put any more on my plate right now....I have a feeling that things will happen when DH gets back later this year.


----------



## fluterby429

Navy yay for driving again! 

Josey ((hugs))

Reeds love the name. Congrats to them!

Adanma I hope your baby feels better. My oldest had strep and an ear infection on Monday. So last night my daughter got fever and ore throat so off o the doctor we went. Lovely strep! About noon I started feeling bad. No sore throat just fever, chills, drainage , cough and hella headache. Not good since the boys have baseball tryouts in the morning..


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Leah. TTC is super stressful at times. Hang in there!

Adanma I just saw you're going to be an aunt again. I know how u feel. My step-sister had a baby back in October and she didn't wanna be preggo and she is nowhere near financially secure. Her and her oh do not have jobs...ok I'm not even gonna get started. Hugs to you. You'll love that baby no matter what


----------



## Navy2mom

fluterby429 said:


> Navy yay for driving again!
> 
> Josey ((hugs))
> 
> Reeds love the name. Congrats to them!
> 
> Adanma I hope your baby feels better. My oldest had strep and an ear infection on Monday. So last night my daughter got fever and ore throat so off o the doctor we went. Lovely strep! About noon I started feeling bad. No sore throat just fever, chills, drainage , cough and hella headache. Not good since the boys have baseball tryouts in the morning..

Aww ,I hope everyone feels better soon ..that's no fun being sick...hugs:hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

OMG frustrated ...I just wrote and it didn't post on here. 

Okay to make it short .... Wanted to see how all you lovely ladies are doing and if anyone had any plans for the weekend. We are just taken it easy and I am going to try to talk DH in taking the kids to Chuck E. Cheese today. 

As for the TTC world ... AF is on her with the horrible backache this morning with upper leg cramps and pain with mood swings!!!! Yesterday it was AF cramps and moodiness....DH kept asking me if I was mad at him....and I wasn't...felt bad he even thought that I was mad at him!!!! 
Will check back later to see how you awesome ladies are doing.


----------



## needafriend

Fluter and adanma...Hope your kidlets feel better soon.

Navy...yay for driving.

Angel, super, ready, reeds, momma, josie (hugs...I can imagine its a tough time for u)fam, joanne, cheeky, coffee, jaimad and floppy...A huge hello goes out to u ladies.

AFM...been working like a fool these last few days but thats a good thing. I have a new gentleman living with us as well as doing some respite this weekend. Nice to be busy again. Feeling alittle large these days and getting excited to meet my little one. Just to give u a heads up. DH has HUGE isues with posting pics of him or baby online. He even hates FB. He has no issue with me posting private pics of us or baby but nothing on display. So...that being said. I will have to privately message anyone who wants to see a photo of my little one when the time comes. Kinda of a pain in the ass but since its his son, I will respect his wishes.


----------



## fluterby429

Need glad your enjoying the bust schedule. As far as the pic thing goes, I understand.

Day 2 of me feeling like crap. I woke up feeling better but later in the day e fever and chills came back.


----------



## needafriend

Fluter....just a thought. Have u ever thought of IUI? With DH being gone so much u could get his sperm washed and kept and try each cycle. In canada its pretty cheap to have it done. Like $500 for several cycles...Just a thought.


----------



## Navy2mom

Thank you for the "yay for driving" but I think it will be delayed....I had another seizure this morning :( I have had 3 horrible headaches and I am completely drained this is the after affect of having a seizure for me. Please say a prayer for me. I will be back on tomorrow. Good night ladies.


----------



## famof6

Adanma,I am sorry to hear about DS being sick.I hope he is feeling better now,and the taxes blah hopefully they will get it fixed soon.

Josey,How was that vodka hun?:hugs:I hope you are feeling better!

Navy,Sorry to hear about the seizure:hugs:.That sounds very scary!

Fluter,I hope you and your LO are feeling better!

Needa,I understand.I know some moms feel that way about pics so it's only fair that some dads feel that way too!

I hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM,Nothing new for me really.I have had a cramp low on my right side for about 2 days.So not sure what thats all about.I have put it up to growing pains lol..I am feeling like a part time mom and wife these days.I am so tired and have been sleeping about double the amount I usually do.So I don't get much done sleeping 10 hrs a day and working 8.I am working on improving that I just feel so lazy and thats not usually me.I am usually always on the go but not here lately!


----------



## Adanma

navy: hope all is well with you. seizures aren't any kind of fun. take care.

needa: you know I'll be wanting pics so I'll get my request in now!

fluter: thanks. They are in so much debt and weren't even planning their 7 month old and now this! sheesh! And I have to chop off my arms and legs and spin around on my head to get a baby. crazy. I know I'll understand the reasons later, but right now it's not making sense!

josie: hugs. I keep thinking how pregnant I would have been right now. I would have been due in may with 1st baby. due in october with the ectopic and failed uterine pregnancy. My sister is going to be due close to when I would have been. it's hard!

AFM: went to a great autism group meeting thursday. Lot's of sharing and discussion which I love! Lots of new ideas and it just felt great to have the understanding of the other parents. There is also a young lady who has asperger's who goes so she offers some good insight from that perspective. Going to a fund raiser on friday and looking forward to the annual walk in april!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Needa his sister brought that up while he was here and he said if it don't happen with him it ain't happenin. However he also said no clomid or preeseed and well that went right out the window lol. Nothing I can do about it right now other than wait for his return. Hopefully in the year he is state side I can get preggo cause if I have to wait an entire year again I'll prob throw in the towel. Age factor for both of us is a big personal factor.

Navy oh no I'm so sorry Hun ( hugs)

Adanma my nephew is autistic and my SIL goes to lots of conferences and she feeds him a very strict diet. He doesn't really get vaccinations. I have to say after all the info I've read on it and because two of my kids are dyslexic...I will be very picky about shots with a new baby especially a boy. They only get shots that are themerasol free as it is. Imglad you got some good info.

AFM...still feeling like death today andstill have fever. Good thig is baby girl feels better. I was supposed to go to a protest today against Westboro Baptist Church but I just couldn't. I felt so bad there was no way I could've stayed out in the cold. I also didn't want to spread my illness, well unless it was to the WBC members hehe! J/k


----------



## Navy2mom

Ladies I have a gift for each of you can you ladies message me your address so I can send them to you:) also add your favorite scent ...I am excited and can't wait for you all to get what I have been working on:) hugs

Futterby thank you....I am feeling pretty good today.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...Ann so sorry about the siesure. I hope they go away and stay away. XX

Fam Happy 8 weeks hun

Fluter I am with on the protesting against the WBC they are idiots and need to have more than the flu done to them. LOL 

How is everyone else??


----------



## angelcake71

Navy2mom said:


> Thank you for the "yay for driving" but I think it will be delayed....I had another seizure this morning :( I have had 3 horrible headaches and I am completely drained this is the after affect of having a seizure for me. Please say a prayer for me. I will be back on tomorrow. Good night ladies.

:hugs::hugs: aww so sorry hun, hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## Navy2mom

So I went to DMV this morning and they sent me to Driver safety....I got my license back....I am over the moon ladies....they think that my seizure Mede took a dip cuz of hormones so my dr ordered blood work to check my levels and DH is going to take me over on Wed. ...this might sound silly but I am kinda scared to drive on the highway and go far from home. It has been 6 1/2 months since I have drove!!! 

Also I forgot to put out that I also have baby gifts and would like to know which one our expecting mama's would like....piggy,lamb,lion,monkey,frog,elephant....let me know....it's something I am doing for all my friends that are expecting. Hopefully I will be able to send more out soon....keeping my fingers crossed for more BFP's soon

AFM: AF got me today...onto next month!!!


----------



## mommax3

Happy to hear your a driving woman!!! You will be more at ease the more you drive :) sorry the witch got you, it seems to be such a life consumer with all the 2ww waits and what not I really hate it :(
Navy I also wanted to say I think its real telling of your charecter that you are making gifts for all your expecting friends, It really takes a good hearted person to be able to push there wants aside and truly be happy for there friends joyous time :)


----------



## Navy2mom

mommax3 said:


> Happy to hear your a driving woman!!! You will be more at ease the more you drive :) sorry the witch got you, it seems to be such a life consumer with all the 2ww waits and what not I really hate it :(
> Navy I also wanted to say I think its real telling of your charecter that you are making gifts for all your expecting friends, It really takes a good hearted person to be able to push there wants aside and truly be happy for there friends joyous time :)

Mommax- thank you:hugs: I just noticed that your in NY ...if you don't mind me asking where about in NY?? I am from Elmira,NY....but of course live in CA now for DH's duty station.

I am not sure everyone saw my post but I have gifts for you all ...so if you all could message me your address to I can get the packages sent out...also included you favorite scents so I can make what I have gotten to you. 

Ready,Reeds and Adanma I have your messages and thank you:) 
Reeds I messaged you back asking a couple of questions.


----------



## mommax3

Navy2mom said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Happy to hear your a driving woman!!! You will be more at ease the more you drive :) sorry the witch got you, it seems to be such a life consumer with all the 2ww waits and what not I really hate it :(
> Navy I also wanted to say I think its real telling of your charecter that you are making gifts for all your expecting friends, It really takes a good hearted person to be able to push there wants aside and truly be happy for there friends joyous time :)
> 
> Mommax- thank you:hugs: I just noticed that your in NY ...if you don't mind me asking where about in NY?? I am from Elmira,NY....but of course live in CA now for DH's duty station.
> 
> I am not sure everyone saw my post but I have gifts for you all ...so if you all could message me your address to I can get the packages sent out...also included you favorite scents so I can make what I have gotten to you.
> 
> Ready,Reeds and Adanma I have your messages and thank you:)
> Reeds I messaged you back asking a couple of questions.Click to expand...

Navy being as i am semi new I dont expect to be sent anything but I still think its super sweet of you :hugs:
I live 30 min south of albany in a little farm town :blush: i have heard of elmira where is it in refernce to albany?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you Ann. Congrats on driving!! Its not silly to be nervous when its been that long without driving. But I am willing to bet your a great driver. Did you get my message back about my funky address cause I am a hick that lives in a rural area. LOL Also sorry the witch got you. FX for this cycle. 

Well ladies I can't remember if I posted here about my dr appt today...it went well. Gunner is already measuring 7lbs 4oz. I lost 2lbs since last week. He gave me a prescription for zantac for the heartburn. And thats about it. LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Navy yay for driving again. I can understand how you must feel nervous. Like Momma said the more you do it the more comfortable you will feel. You are awfully sweet to make gifts for everyone. 

AFM...went to the doctor today because I still feel terrible and still have a fever. Tested positive for the flu. All 3 of the kids had to be put on Tamiflu for 10 days to try and keep them from getting it. I hope it works.


----------



## Adanma

uggh hope you feel better fluter.

reeds: Preston measured just over 7 lbs at 34 weeks so we thought he'd be HUGE, but he was only 8 lb 2 oz at 39 weeks when we had him. They couldn't get his whole tummy on ultrasound to measure either! lol! So we REALLY thought he'd be huge.

navy: You're sweet

Just ordered a beautiful silk sari to make a dress out of. I almost hate to cut it, but I'm not going to wear a sari so.... Can't wait to get it though! It's gold with a leaf pattern!

I am going to start going back to yoga this week. Ashtanga uses your abs quite a bit so I'll be sure to take it easy, but I really miss it and I feel like it would be good to get more centered.

Hope everyone has a lovely evening

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Navy...your soo kind and YAY on the DMV.

Hope u get better fluter.
Do some yoga for me adanma, I can't stretch nothing these days.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma that material sounds lovely. You will have to post a pic. 

I have big babies...My Dylan was born at 36+3 and he was 8lbs 11oz so Gunner is trying to pass his big brother. LOL 

Fluter I so hope your kids don't get it. Hope your feeling better soon. XX


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Navy, I hope you feel better hun xoxo And congrats on driving again :hugs:

Fluter, I hope you and the kids feel better soon.

How are you all doing? 

Have not been around much. I pretty much feel like crap today. I have crazy aches in legs, hurts more at the hip going down the legs. Left one feel worse. Feels like af in my upper thighs. Odd. Af is due in 2 or 3 days and bfn. I am all settled in now Hubby went to a job interview today, it went well I hope he gets the job! Well paid job and great hours! FX

I am sorry I have been on the missing list ladies :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dales sorry your feeling poorly. Hope you get better soon. Praying your Dh gets that job!


----------



## Navy2mom

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Navy, I hope you feel better hun xoxo And congrats on driving again :hugs:
> 
> Fluter, I hope you and the kids feel better soon.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> Have not been around much. I pretty much feel like crap today. I have crazy aches in legs, hurts more at the hip going down the legs. Left one feel worse. Feels like af in my upper thighs. Odd. Af is due in 2 or 3 days and bfn. I am all settled in now Hubby went to a job interview today, it went well I hope he gets the job! Well paid job and great hours! FX
> 
> I am sorry I have been on the missing list ladies :hugs:

Super I know how you feel the aches in the hips and thighs is my for sure sign AF is coming with out fail she shows up two to three days later :( 
Hugs to you sweetie:hugs:
Can you message me your address I have been working on some mini gifts for my TR ladies:) hope you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies I just wanted to pop in and see how you all are doing....thank you for all the yay's and Congrats on driving:) I drove over to my friends house this evening to help her out with baby D he is 2 months old. He was being fussy and my friend needed a break so she could eat get a shower and pump. Her hubby is deployed right now. Okay well I need to get some sleep I have a long day ahead of me....PT at 8:40am and then Ortho hand to see if I will be having surgery on my hand/wrist cuz I have lost too much muscle( I have carpel tunnel)

Flutter I hope you feel better soon sweetie and that your kiddos don't get sick:hugs:

Mommax- Elmira,NY is 4 hours from Albany,2 hours from Buffalo and syracuse,30mins from PA border, 8 hour drive from Boston. Rochester is 3 hours and Corning is 30 mins if 
not less. 

Alright ladies good night:) :hug:


----------



## famof6

Adanma,you are so creative!You will have to post a pic when you get it finished.

Navy,that is to sweet of you!Yay for driving!

Reeds,sounds like you got a big boy on you hands!

Fluter,I am sorry to hear about the flu.I hope you get to feeling better and the kids don't get it.:hugs:

Super,Sorry you feel bad.:hugs:FX for DH and that job!

Momma,:hi:


----------



## mommax3

Navy thats awsome so I was close for my TR I went in syracuse :) and over the christmas break we took the kids to utica for the polar express train ride


----------



## famof6

Needa,OMG only 27 days!I am so excited for you!:happydance:


----------



## Adanma

needa: hahhaa! Your body is doing plenty right now no need to stretch.

reeds: My 1st son was 9lb 4oz but he was term. I wasn't even 100 lbs when I got pregnant with him so I thought I'd have a tiny 6 pounder or something. NOPE. I think the polyhydramnios like...saturated him with fluid or something because he was really swollen looking when he came out and he lost down to 8 lb 7 oz by the time we took him home 3 days later. I think big babies are adorable though! I like rolls and sections on my babies! lol!

super: fx for your hubby iwth the new job! Hope you get to feeling better.

AFM: my sister is having severe cramping and her back is burning so she is going to the hospital. worried. PLease say a prayer for her.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Flutter, I hope you get to feeling better.

Reeds, my oldest was 9lbs and 1oz but he was 22inches long. I love big babies. Most babies in our family are big. My brother and I were 9 and 10lbs. 

Navy, glad you are driving again.

Adanma, please post a pic when you are done making the dress. I hope your sister is alright. Please keep us posted.

Needa, your little one will be here soon. And FYI I want to see a pic of the baby when he gets here. :wink:

Joanne, I hope all is well with you.

Josey, how are you these days.

Fam, do you have any morning sickness yet?

Super, I hope you are done unpacking. I moved a month ago and still have boxes in the garage. :haha:

Momma, hello lady how are you?

Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## mommax3

Super I hope your feeling better soon :)
Fam I love that your baby is a raspberry how cute and exciting :) 
adenma i hope your sister is ok I just went through the same thing with my sister and she ended up with an eptopic poor girl :(
ready where are you at in your cycle ?


----------



## Superstoked

Needa 27 days?? Where did that time go? Holy moly!! I am so excited for you!

Reeds, how about you? How many days? lol 

Ready, I am done with the unpacking for now. There are still some boxes that do not me my attention right now, so they shall wait..lol

Adanma, I would love to see a pic too. I hope your sister is well

Fam, 8 weeks and 2 days already! You'll have a bump in no time! 

Momma, How are you?

Fluter, I hope you are feeling well soon :hugs:

AFM, well I feel much better today, much much better! Glad that is over, whatever it was lol Just waiting for AF to show her face now so I can move on. I have not tested today yet. I figured a bfn yesterday and af is due tomorrow, no need to test again.

Love all of you TR ladies <3 :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Okay I just tested and I got a half of a pink line?


----------



## famof6

Superstoked said:


> Okay I just tested and I got a half of a pink line?

Super of course you what that means.Keep poas stick until you get that whole line.lol.Are you using ic's?


----------



## Superstoked

famof6 said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Okay I just tested and I got a half of a pink line?
> 
> Super of course you what that means.Keep poas stick until you get that whole line.lol.Are you using ic's?Click to expand...

Yes I am . I think its defective myself.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0737.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## needafriend

I know....its flying now but needs to go quicker. I can hardly sit and type as he is in my right rib cage and its killing me. I will type more later when I can sit.

SUPER....do another. GL, FX for u


----------



## Adanma

super i would do another quick!

my sister is okay for now. She is supposed to stay off her feet. It's too early to see anything on u/s yet so she has to go back next week. fx for her!!

I will definately post a picture when it's done. I love making stuff and I haven't sewn myself anything in awhile.

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

I tested again ladies, and BFN! Grrrrr :( Bring on AF! lol


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: so sorry Super xx


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies...hope your all well...im ok just so busy with work at the moment....Hoping to catch eggy this week fx crossed for all of us x x


----------



## famof6

Needa,I so understand hun.I remember the last few weeks of being pregnant and day-dreaming about what it felt like without a baby in my ribs.lol

Super,:hugs:I still hope you had a late implant.

Momma,How are those opk's coming?

Josey,hoping you catch that eggy!:dust:

Adanma,FX for your sister,those early weeks are always so scary.

Angel,:hi:

Ready,yes I have lots of ms.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I typed out this big long response last night but BNB was being crazy and wouldn't let me post it...what is up with it lately??UGH 

Dale that test looks just like mine did at 9dpo. Hang in there hun what dpo are you??

Josey good luck FX you catch that eggy!

Ok I can't remember what all I wrote but much love to all my TR ladies. Praying for you all. XX


----------



## needafriend

Reeds...bnb did that to me yesterday as well. SOOOOO frustrating. 
Good luck to super, josie and all who are trying to get the double line.

Wishing all you great ladies a wonderful day. Hi to u all!!!


----------



## mommax3

BNB did the same to me too ladies grrrrr
Super I really hope this is your month :)
Fam I didnt really do many opks I think just 2 this month and Im thinking it was after my surge Im really just taking a chill approach to this it makes me not so crazy emoitional. it's going to be soooo exciting when you can feel your baby in your ribbs :)
needa I cant wait to see your brand new baby pics you must be a bag of emotions right now
To all you other wonderful ladies how are you all doing today hope your having a wonderful hump day :)


----------



## needafriend

Hi Momma...actually I am not. I have been ready for months, all is washed now, bags packed, last minute grab list made in case I go into labour as I did with two of my boys.
I had to find a friend to take my boys while in hospital as the ex refuses to have them at all as he is jealous of us having a baby.
Baby party is all planned, just need to buy the supplies. My husbands mom is coming from Africa for 3 weeks a few days after baby is here which is awesome. 
So overall, I am ready just want these last few weeks to fly by. Getting pretty uncomfortable these days.


----------



## mommax3

omg! soooo exciting It must have been so thrilling to wash baby clothes and get everything in order :) A Baby party is that the same as shower? Who cares anything to do with you having a baby is awsome!!!! Is your hubby from africa? It will be nice to have the mom in law there maybe you will get some sleep


----------



## needafriend

He is from Africa but been in Canada for 14 years. Our baby will be mixed. We are having an African birth party about 1 1/2 weeks after babes is here. It's a huge feast that lasts all day.


----------



## mommax3

needa thats awsome!! My sister and brother are mixed and let me tell you they are beautiful!! great skin color and the best hair :) my sister has the best butt lol I cant help but smack it all the time its so purky and round hehe
Can I ask you guys a question my chart is sooo up and down which is not the norm, do you think things are ok with me or should I go back to the dr. yet again ?!?!


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies ....wow a lot has happened...there a lot of posts to read...lol

So yesterday I had my Ortho hand appt for my carpel tunnel....I am on the last option which is Surgery on my right hand. So on march 15th (next Tuesday) I see Ortho surgeon and I will let you all know how that goes.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Momma your chart looks alot like mine use to...I think you just need to worry about post O temps...if they are like that then you need to have your hormones levels checked.


----------



## fluterby429

Fam look at hat sweet raspberry! Love it

Carole I bet you are getting really uncomfortable...won't be long now tho! How cool does that party sound and his mom getting to come visit. 

Sandi you're super close too!

Super what a crap deal on that ic! Still holding out hope for a BFP!

Navy sorry to here about your hand. I have it too and just keep delaying the inevitable.

Josey GL on catching that egg this weekend!

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well!

AFM...I felt better today. Not 100% yet but way better than the past 5 days. Now my throat is killing me when I swallow! Grr what gives? Hopefully it's nothing cause I'm supposed to be going to see Sarah McLachlan in concert on Sunday with my cousin and her girl friend.


----------



## angelcake71

josey123 said:


> Hi ladies...hope your all well...im ok just so busy with work at the moment....Hoping to catch eggy this week fx crossed for all of us x x

good luck Josey.. hopefully you will catch it soon.. I reckon your OH has super :spermy: :blush: xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Hope you are all doing ok.. 

I had a disater this morning.. was busy :sex: and just as my OH was about to climax I gave a massive sneeze.. my OH tackle shot out like a rocket.. and the :spermy: went everywhere and made a right freakin mess..:blush::blush:
sorry for TMI.. at least we laughed about it after!:shrug:

Hope everyone else has had more luck!! xx


----------



## Adanma

angel!!! LMAO!!! Oh my goodness that was funny! You'll just have to try again later. It's not often that I'm actually literally laughing out loud, but I am now! Too much!

fluter: feel better. I've heard sarah is wonderful live.

needa: sounds like fun! Can't wait to see what the dumpling will look like! That's what's so fun about mixes. My sister and I look a lot alike, but she has about 5 times as much hair as me and its super curly where mine is baby fine and curly. Her eyes were green until about age 4 and now they are honey colored and mine are almost black. Same parents though! Should be nice having mom in law there to help out the first few weeks.

fx for everyone egg trapping this cycle

afm: had to buy a dishwasher. I feel like we are hemmoraging money right now when we need to really save. Hoping to win some money at casino night fundraiser. I said we would donate half of whatever we won so hopefully we win something big lol! 

My oldest has an appt today with the urologist again. He had his circumcision nov 23rd and he is still not fully healed. It keeps crusting over and it's really gross! They keep giving us different ointments etc and they just aren't working. Poor thing. I am going to ask for a referral to wound care clinic and see if they can help.

Adanma


----------



## josey123

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:at angel you certainly made me laugh there hun............ x


----------



## mommax3

angel holy crap that was too funny!!! thanks I sure needed a good laugh :)


----------



## famof6

Angel,Sorry to hear that you missed out but the way you put it was to funny.:haha:

AFM,I have to be at the dr's at 3 today.I started spotting last night at work.*TMI* It was red mixed with some cm but has totally stopped now.I still have some cramps lower and in my lower back too.They only one that has me worried is the sharp pain in my right side.It is fine as long as I am sitting but when I stand or lay down it is really painful.I could only sleep 3 hrs due to being woke up from the pain.I really think all the heavy lifting and pulling at work is causing the cramps.If everything is ok I may see if he thinks I should go on light duty.I just want to be in 2nd tri already this is so scary.:cry:

I hope everyone is having a great day.I can see the weekend from here!!


----------



## angelcake71

:haha::haha: Aww glad I have cheered you all up!!.. 

Fam of 6 hope you are ok hun xx

Adanma good luck with the dishwasher and hope your son gets sorted out!

AFM I am off to get some hayfeaver tablets!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommax3

Fam Im sure everything is ok :) keep us posted I will say a prayer for you


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi everyone,

Fam, I am praying for you. When you find out that everything is okay please go on light duty. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

fam thinking of you hun please take it easy and keep us posted

ready: what are you up to girl?

angel: yes take care of that pesky sneeze would you? lol

afm: Ian has been referred now to dermatology. The actual incision is healed it's just the glans is still crusting and not healing up properly so they thoughth dermatology would be a better destination for us right now. We see them monday morning. 

also, I'm not supposed to have sex until after the 29th....... and I can't do that. lol. I think as long as I'm feeling ok and not in pain it should be fine right? I mean it's not like after a baby where you have to wait 6 weeks becuase you're open down there. geez!

Anyway ladies have a nice night and i'll talk to you all tomorrow

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Hey ladies!

Fam, thinking about you hun! :hugs:

angel, LOL bad timing or what?? lol try again later..

Adanma, When your not allowed to have sex is when u want it most..lol If you are feeling up to it, I would say go for it?

AFM, af due as of yesterday and she has not arrived yet. Horrible cramps, she is brewing thats for sure. BFN today. It actually feels like she is here but she is not. I do not usually cramp so bad until it is actually here.

Oh! I almost forgot!!! Hubby got the new job! :) He starts on Monday!


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Glad to hear they are referring him.Poor little man that has to be terrible for him.Hope it heals up soon!

Super,I am the same way when the cramps set in af shows within the hour.FX she does NOT show!

So anyone testing soon??

AFM,Everything is fine.I feel like such a drama queen.It's just that I never had any kind of bleeding with my other four or any pain really.He did another ultrasound our LO has grown so much since 2 weeks ago.HB 144.He said he sees no reason to change my activity since I have no history of mc.So no light duty for me and that may be a good thing because I would never want to go back to normal after having it easy.I know it's early but I may tell my boss I am pregnant and see if he lets me take it easy.We have another lady pregnant at work.She just told him two weeks ago and now she's treated like a queen so it may work.lol..Thanks for your thoughts and prayers ladies.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Angel that is freakin FUNNY!!! LOL 

Fam I am so glad that everything is ok. 

Dale hang in ther hun. FX she stays away. 

Hello everyone!!! :)


----------



## fluterby429

Angel too funny girl! I was seriously laughing!

Adanma good luck at the dermatologist and with the whole sex thing.

Fam glad that bean is growing like a weed!

Super Fx'd!!!


----------



## mommax3

Super im sorry you think af is coming I know its getting old seeing her everymonth grrr
Fam im so happy that everythin is ok and you lil raspberry is growing wonderfully :)
afm Im just waiting for ff to put my coverline and dpo in, I think im 3dpo I guess I will see hoping that hsg cleaned me out, the best part is I use to have really weird pains on my right side for like a week after o since my surgury and now i dont have that im hoping my body is all healed up and thats why I dont have pain anymore. Bring on the bfp!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Momma your temps are looking good. FX


----------



## angelcake71

:thumbup: FX Momma.. 

I am pretty sure it wont be my month!! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Angel it only takes one spermy...I amsure you didn't sneeze them all out hun. ;)


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies

Momma, FX!

The witch got me ladies, and in full force! feel like poop! lol Oh well on to an April BFP!

:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry Dale. XXX


----------



## mommax3

super that witch is so annoying! im so sorry to hear she got you :(
angel I hope your wrong about this not being your month :)
Im super bloated and gassy and look preggo lol to bad its only a gas baby :(


----------



## famof6

Super,Sorry:hugs:

Momma,FX this is your month!!


----------



## mommax3

Im really hoping I caught that lil egg this month im so over ttc it really sucks the fun out of bding lol I see alot of woman have good luck with IUI if by this summer im not preggo im going to look into that.


----------



## diapersniper

Superstoked said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Fam, thinking about you hun! :hugs:
> 
> angel, LOL bad timing or what?? lol try again later..
> 
> Adanma, When your not allowed to have sex is when u want it most..lol If you are feeling up to it, I would say go for it?
> 
> AFM, af due as of yesterday and she has not arrived yet. Horrible cramps, she is brewing thats for sure. BFN today. It actually feels like she is here but she is not. I do not usually cramp so bad until it is actually here.
> 
> Oh! I almost forgot!!! Hubby got the new job! :) He starts on Monday!

Way to go [email protected]! Where is his new job? Is he excited


----------



## Navy2mom

Hey ladies just wanted to let ya all know we are okay here....things are just crazy here cuz people are freaking out over a possible tsunami which as been reported to only be 2 ft if it even hits south Cali. Now the one that hit haw was 6 ft....and my heart goes out to Japan with everything that is going on there.

AFM: I am on CD 4 and due to ovulate between cd 20 and 22 fertile week is march 19th to march 23...... It's pretty cool and crazy that we know our bodies this well!!! Lol 
So this is our last month for a little while and he leaves the 21st....we have a chance at least so that is something to be thankful for :) 

So dinner time here....be back later....


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry Super

Navy glad y'all are ok. How long is dh gonna be gone?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy I am glad your well...keep us updated.


----------



## angelcake71

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Momma, FX!
> 
> The witch got me ladies, and in full force! feel like poop! lol Oh well on to an April BFP!
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: so sorry Super FX for next month xx


----------



## angelcake71

mommax3 said:


> super that witch is so annoying! im so sorry to hear she got you :(
> angel I hope your wrong about this not being your month :)
> Im super bloated and gassy and look preggo lol to bad its only a gas baby :(

lets hope its your month hun... xx :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

Navy2mom said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to let ya all know we are okay here....things are just crazy here cuz people are freaking out over a possible tsunami which as been reported to only be 2 ft if it even hits south Cali. Now the one that hit haw was 6 ft....and my heart goes out to Japan with everything that is going on there.
> 
> AFM: I am on CD 4 and due to ovulate between cd 20 and 22 fertile week is march 19th to march 23...... It's pretty cool and crazy that we know our bodies this well!!! Lol
> So this is our last month for a little while and he leaves the 21st....we have a chance at least so that is something to be thankful for :)
> 
> So dinner time here....be back later....

hope u r ok Navy xx


----------



## mommax3

Navy with that great attitude god is bound to bless you with you lil bundle soon:)


----------



## needafriend

Hope all you ladies have a great weekend. I have been so smoking busy this last week and half as the emergency respite client we have til tuesday can't be left alone so I haven't had much time to post.

Hugs to all who had AF show......Baby dust to all TTC this month and my prayers go out to all who have been hit by this act of mother nature.


----------



## floppyears

Hello Ladies, 

I know I have been mia from here. Work, family and church is keeping me very busy. I am barely online these days. And when I do get on its for a hot minute. I pray all is well with everyone. Have a blessed weekend.


----------



## Adanma

nice to see you floppy!

super: sorry she got you.

navy: I was worried as I have lots of family on Guam, but they didn't get hit badly thankfully. I have some friends with family in Japan they haven't been able to get ahold of so praying for them. What a tragedy this was. Absolutely insane.

Anyway Fx for everyone ttc. Just here relaxing myself. Had a late night at the autism fundraiser. It was a lot of fun. Our friend catered the event and it was really good! We did not win anything of course, but we had fun. They gave away an ipad, a flip camera, and a kindle. Some sleeze hit on me all night even with his wife and my husband there and HE won the ipad of course. douche..

Anyway ladies enjoy the weekend.

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

diapersniper said:


> Way to go [email protected]! Where is his new job? Is he excited

Thanks! He has been hired at a big company programming, he is a nerd! lol Yes he is pumped. Thanks


----------



## needafriend

congrats on the big job for dh super...

Adanma....you still got it girl .LOL


----------



## mommax3

super yay to hubby for his new job!!! nerds are where its at lol my hubby is a country boy and sometimes its really annoying because he is a jack of all trades and wants to take care of everything in our house ugh that means I have to wait a long time to get things done! My sister is married to a nerd and when things need a fixen he just calls someone and its done in no time :)(usually its my hubby doing the fixing but since they are paying customers its done alot quicker then mine)


----------



## Adanma

lol @ momma. My hubby is a nerd. Mechanical engineer who designs flight simulators. He insists on doing all of our repairs and it takes him forever because he's used to the precision involved with flight simulators. At least it's done right I guess...? too funny.

I made cuban pork this evening with fried tostones (plantains), corn, and roasted potatoes. My sissy brought over apple pie. So good! I just found out my good friend from college I haven't seen in like 10 years is going to come visit next month! So excited for her to meet my family!

Hope everyone had a lovely evening. Talk to you tomorrow! Good night!

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

haha adanma I guess I was sterotyping, but your right at least its done right :) your hubbys job sounds really interesting Im always curious how people get certain jobs like who is in high school and says hmm I want to be a mechanical enginer who designs flight simulators lol I now find out about jobs I never heard of before and wish I did It was always the basics like nurse, doctor and lawyer lol


----------



## Adanma

momma: it's pretty cool. They get comissions from the military and also a lot of training schools over seas. They range from simple chair and screen types to full motion simulators. Really neat. He had been working in a machine shop previous to that so he knew he wanted to do mechanical engineering but he had no idea he's be designing flight simulators!

ANyway I hope everyone is enjoying the day.

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

Adanma said:


> momma: it's pretty cool. They get comissions from the military and also a lot of training schools over seas. They range from simple chair and screen types to full motion simulators. Really neat. He had been working in a machine shop previous to that so he knew he wanted to do mechanical engineering but he had no idea he's be designing flight simulators!
> 
> ANyway I hope everyone is enjoying the day.
> 
> Adanma

WOW very cool!!!


----------



## needafriend

How are all you wonderful ladies today? I hope u are all happy and healthy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...If all goes right I will get to met my Gunner on March 28th. Dr will do a amino that morning and if his lungs show as developed he will induce that day.


----------



## mommax3

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies...If all goes right I will get to met my Gunner on March 28th. Dr will do a amino that morning and if his lungs show as developed he will induce that day.

oh my god thats sooooo exciting :happydance: I cant wait to see pics :)
Hi needa im good im 6 dpo ff is wrong its saying im 3dpo but thats because my temps were crazy before o. Anyways im really stuffy and sneezing today I just took a lil nap because I was sooo tired but I think thats becasue of the time change also i just started having some aching in my lower abdomen, we shall see. How are you doing?


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies...If all goes right I will get to met my Gunner on March 28th. Dr will do a amino that morning and if his lungs show as developed he will induce that day.

Wow Reeds 2 weeks!!Is there a reason he is doing it early or is that early?lol.Being induced was so cool so much different than walking through walmart and getting hit with terrible contractions and rushing to the hospital.I can't wait to see your little man!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was induced with my last son as well. LOL It is alot different. Just with his size, the placenta and I was having a lot of contractions today during the monitoring and with my history of fast deliveries I think he also wants to make sure I make it to the hospital. LOL


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I was induced with my last son as well. LOL It is alot different. Just with his size, the placenta and I was having a lot of contractions today during the monitoring and with my history of fast deliveries I think he also wants to make sure I make it to the hospital. LOL

Sounds good!I hope everything goes perfect!


----------



## famof6

Haha!I just noticed baby is the size of a green olive that is too funny.I have been eating them non stop this weekend.lol


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> Haha!I just noticed baby is the size of a green olive that is too funny.I have been eating them non stop this weekend.lol

9 weeks you go fam Im so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Wow Sandi that is just literally right around the corner! How exciting!

I went to see Sarah last night and she was amazing! Her voice so just so beautiful!

Hope everyone s doing great!


----------



## Adanma

reeds wow! How exciting! Almost heeeere!

fam 9 weeks already? wow. time is flying around here.

Tomorrow is my appt with the fertility specialist. I'm nervous and excited! I'm worried about my cycle though. I had bleeding feb 22nd for like 4 days so I am counting that as my period I guess? But the past week or so I've been feeling like I'm on the verge of a period. I hope that doesn't mess anything up. I'm making my list of questions I want to ask. lol I love lists...

Preston has a little cold (we all kinda do) but he was complaining that his upper lip was sore. I assumed it was from him rubbing when he blew his nose or wiped it. Last night though it got swollen and sure enough he has a cold sore! What 4 year old gets a cold sore!? So we put some ointment on it and it did go down to almost gone this morning. I have had cold sores in the past, but I never never never kiss the kids while I have one and we don't share cups or anything. My poor baby. I hope he doesn't suffer with them frequently. I get them sometimes if I get a bad fever, but that's really it.

Anyway just checking in.

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma sorry your little one got a cold sore. Almost everyone carries that virus in their body. Some breakout and some don't. People can spread the virus before the ore even appears. It's called A typical shedding I believe. So if your baby drank after anyone who was going through shedding that's how he got it. My mom, husband, bff and a whole bunch of friends and Fam get them but I don't, but I'm sure I've been exposed. Hope everyone gets to feeling better.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Hope your all well. 

Adanma I hope your LO gets to feeling better. My Dylan gets them too..he has actually gotten a cold sore everytime he got sick this winter. And they are awful...almost worse than the cold. 

Fluter I am glad you enjoyed your concert. XX


----------



## angelcake71

mommax3 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...If all goes right I will get to met my Gunner on March 28th. Dr will do a amino that morning and if his lungs show as developed he will induce that day.
> 
> oh my god thats sooooo exciting :happydance: I cant wait to see pics :)
> Hi needa im good im 6 dpo ff is wrong its saying im 3dpo but thats because my temps were crazy before o. Anyways im really stuffy and sneezing today I just took a lil nap because I was sooo tired but I think thats becasue of the time change also i just started having some aching in my lower abdomen, we shall see. How are you doing?Click to expand...

Good luck Momma... xx


----------



## Adanma

Well ladies I'm off to pick up my son from school and take the kids to my mom's. Then we are off to our appointment. I made a huge list yesterday of questions I wanted to ask and my hubby also had some questions so we put those down too. I'm so nervous! I guess knowing that this is really our last chance is getting to me.

Anyway fx for everyone in the tww and I hope everyone is having a lovely day. Will update tonight.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...tech is AMAZING these days and I know you will be provided with a little one. Keep your faith!!! Good luck with the Apt, I hope u get a great Dr. I have never heard of little ones getting cold sores so young.

Hi goes out to all u TR gals, Ready, fluter, fam, navy, angel, super, reeds, josie, joanne, momma & floppy. Hope I caught everyone.....if not a special hi to u.

AFM....just counting down the minutes til hunny has his two weeks off, work has been kinda stressful these days for him. I am just working with my two clients now, the other young man left yesterday. So it's quiet here now...kinda weird. I have been putting together a welcome basket for MIL...robe, slippers, body wash, lotions, perfume. I am almost done.....
Other than that, I am going to chill today and do house work and possibly make some ginger snap cookies.
Is anyone in contact with anxious? Does she know we moved threads?


----------



## mommax3

adanma good luck hun even though you wont need it like needa said technology is amazing!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma good luck today.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :) 

Adanma, thinking about you today :hugs:

Needa, a welcome basket, how nice :) I hope you hubby has a stressless 2 week break! :) I am getting excited for you :hugs:

Reeds, wow it wont be long and you will have gunner snug in your arms! How exciting is that! :) I cant wait to see him.

Momma, I hope you get your bfp :hugs:

Fam over 9 weeks already!! holy cow! Time is flying.

Hello to all you lovely TR ladies! 

AFM, af left the building yesterday, so on to another month! FX!! I have not been saying much lately, I have been around but just not saying much, not one of many words lately. This baby making is harder than I thought lol


----------



## mommax3

super i hope so too! but not feeling it at moments i do but for the most part not :(
I know how ya feel lady im getting really down on myself lately to as you read in my journal my poor hubby cant even look at me funny cause I cry, anything baby related maeds me cry im just a hot mess. The other wonderful woman on here keep me positive and with every new bfp it keeps me going :) I love all of you guys for helping me get up when im down :) super were gonna do this!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Excited for you Adanma!

This baby making stuff is oober stressful! Well not for me right now lol.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Good luck at your appt!:thumbup:for writing down the questions I am one to always forget to do that!Let us know how it goes.

Needa,How exciting DH gets some time off.I hope you two enjoy!

I am sorry you ladies are feeling down about TTC it is a very stressful time and we have all been there.I would not wish it on anyone.FX that you all get your BFP very soon!


----------



## needafriend

Momma...I used to cry in my TR dr office like a boob. I was so jealous of all these pg ladies and young girls it was horrible. Its natural to feel that way but know, it will be your turn soon!! Chin up girl!!!

Fam....almost 10 weeks.. WOW, congrats.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Momma hang in there hun. TTC is very hard. I felt like a failure every month I got a bfn..or AF showed. Its a nightmare but soon you will will be pregnant and it will all feel like a distant memory and before long a new bundle of joy.


----------



## mommax3

Thanks girls your awsome! I was just thinking about that the other day reeds I was thinking that one day I will have my baby and look back on this like it was a far off memory, Oh god I cant wait for that day !!! I hope everyone is doing great :) Enjoy your st. pattys day


----------



## Adanma

so. It didn't go very well. The financial lady thought since I have a tubal issue I wouldn't be eligible for the micro ivf which is the only thing we can afford. I emailed the doc to ask about it since I read on their website that a young woman and a man with no sperm problems would be candidates instead of a TR! So obviously a tubal problem doesn't rule you out right? Anyway, waiting to hear from him.

We also found out my hubby's insurance at work covers infertility, but may not cover us even if I'm on it becuase I had a tubal and the TR didn't produce two patent tubes. I'm so frustrated! I think we may just wait a year and save up some money and keep trying in the meantime since it's not impossible for us to get pregnant naturally. I know I'll be well monitored if I get pregnant again to make sure I don't lose this tube.

I just feel like I'm being tested or punished or something! And then my sister comes along bitching about being pregnant and I just want to choke her! I hate feeling jealous of her because I do NOT want her life. I do desperately want to be pregnant though.

I may be off for awhile just sorting through my emotions. I love you all though and I think about you all the time hoping and praying for you. I'll pop in sometime. Just need a break!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Adanma.

Many prayers going up for all you ladies. Hang in there. I know this probably sounds really easy coming from a preggo chick but I promise you I have walked where you are and I feel your pain. My faith got me through and I don't know if you all remember but I got my BFP the month I was to see the FS. It took 15 cycles and 3 losses...4 if you include Gunner's twin. But God is good and will answer your prayers. I know somedays its so hard to just give it all to him and I did get angry and I told him about it and prayed for him to give me the stength to just let him take me where it needed to be....even when it came to ttc and having a baby. I let it go and gave it to him.


----------



## mommax3

adanme Im sooo sorry hun I know you must be sooo emotionaly spent :( Its very hard seeing others pregnant when they dont even want it as bad! But like reeds said we have to just trust in god and he does have a master plan even though we dont see it yet. Reeds again its sooo nice knowing that you do know how we feel and you also got the baby of your dreams growing in your belly :) Much love to all you ladies


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I have been lurking, but not posting. Not much to say these days. I feel like some of my other TR ladies who are ttc.

Adanma, my heart and prayers go out to you. I understand about taking time away. :hugs:

Momma, I am with you sometimes I just want to cry when I see a baby bump or a little baby.

Reeds, you give us strenght and encouragement. For that I thank you. You are a very strong woman and we are blessed by you. :hugs:

AFM, I will be on vacation starting tomorrow. Going to see my little niece in Minnesota. I just wished I knew before I brought the ticket that it was still snowing there.:cold::haha: I would went in the summer. LOL It is 74 degrees here in Texas. I am actually very excited to see her. After my brother and her mom divorce I hardly get to see her. I will take lots of pictures and try and post there. I think I am in the tww which if so this trip will be a big help. Love you ladies.


----------



## Adanma

Oh man guys. I spent last night crying and praying. I just don't know what to do. I feel guilty for being so upset becuase I feel like it's implying my two boys aren't enough and that's so not true! I always say if people had kids as wonderful as mine they'd want a whole bunch too! This has just dredged up so many negative emotions about my body and my other failures in life I'm going to crack if I don't get a handle on this. I'm praying praying praying. Praying just for the depression and anguish to go away so I can think clearly about things.

I know that maybe more kids just isn't in my future and I want to be okay with that. I don't know how to be okay with that though. You ladies are the only people I feel can truly understand how this feels and I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for being such wonderful supports and friends.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready have a wonderful trip hun and can't wait to see pics of your niece. XX

Adanma we all know your boys are enough...that doesn't make the longing for another any less. Keep praying hun...just rememeber if we all have the faith of a mustard seed we could move a mountain and have a baby while doing it. :) A mustard see is very tiny and I believe all of us ladies have way more faith in our God than that.


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, after we have prayed and cried we just STAND knowing and believing the God will come through for us. I know it is hard. I keep telling myself not to obsese but then I think about my age. I can't help but to obsese. But I know God is greater than any problem I think I might have. I am praying with and for you. We both will get through this together.:hugs:


----------



## Adanma

Thank you Ready I needed that.

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

adanma you are not the only one who feels this way I feel very depressed most days are ok but some days its just impossible to pick yourself up and function! It sucks and I am a big believer in god and i have alot of faith in him but sometimes you really need to just sit quietly with yourself and have a pep talk and know that tomorrow will be better and please believe I have many days that I have to force myself to play and enjoy my kids not because they are not enough just because im deep in my funk, i truly think that over time it has to get a little easier im sure the sadness is always there if we are unable to have a baby but time does heal all. I have been focusing on eating well and working out Im hoping that putting my focus on something else will help, not that im not still ttc Im just choosing to not let it suck me in so bad anymore :) I hope you can start to feel alittle less down soon i know its all so consuming. many many hugs to you :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> Thank you Ready I needed that.
> 
> Adanma

No problem that what we are here for.


----------



## angelcake71

Adanma said:


> Oh man guys. I spent last night crying and praying. I just don't know what to do. I feel guilty for being so upset becuase I feel like it's implying my two boys aren't enough and that's so not true! I always say if people had kids as wonderful as mine they'd want a whole bunch too! This has just dredged up so many negative emotions about my body and my other failures in life I'm going to crack if I don't get a handle on this. I'm praying praying praying. Praying just for the depression and anguish to go away so I can think clearly about things.
> 
> I know that maybe more kids just isn't in my future and I want to be okay with that. I don't know how to be okay with that though. You ladies are the only people I feel can truly understand how this feels and I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for being such wonderful supports and friends.
> 
> Adanma

Oh Adanma
:hugs::hugs: I am sorry your appointment didn`t go as expected, dont give up hun, sometimes you have to fight so hard to get the thing you want, as you ahave already got pregnant you know that it is still likely you will again, even with one tube, it may just take a while longer.. 

It is because your boys are so lovely that you want more kids... dont feel guilty about that hun, you are obviously a brilliant mum!! :hugs:

Also dont give up on the IVF idea either.. hopefully they will change their minds... it aint over yet!! .. hang in there.. xxxxxx


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....SOrry your apt wasn't exactly as planned. But God does have a plan for u as for all of us. U have to know this is just one stepping stone and he does provide.

I felt the same, having low odd's of the TR working due to the method that I had it done as well as having it done right after a section, being in my late thirties, being over weight, Joe being a smoker. I had people tell me the same about already having three healthy boys....well, forget them, its not their life. I will say an extra special prayer for u girl. Chin up!!!


----------



## mommax3

needa 17 days left holy crap!! in a little over then 2 weeks you will have a lil bundle in your arms :)


----------



## Adanma

needa and reeds: man oh man it's close now!

Thank you everyone who said an extra little prayer for us. The doctor approved me for the micro IVF!! I am over the MOOOOON!!! It's not over!!! YAAAAAAYY!!!! God, I don't know what Your plan is, but I'm happy to have some hope for now. Thank You!!

Adanma


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: great news Adanma!! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wonderful news Adanma!!


----------



## famof6

Adanma,That is great news!I am so glad to see you moving forward but I knew you would you are such a strong woman.Don't let anyone get down about wanting more children.I got that all the time because I have four and everyone said noone in their right mind would want more than that.Well it's not in our mind it's in our hearts.

I want all of you ladies to know that I think about and pray for you daily.I may not always post because I am not sure what to say and would never want to upset anyone.I am rooting for you all and patiently waiting for the day you all post that BFP!

AFM,Just taking it all a day at a time and being thankful for what I have been given.I have my next appt. in 10 days.So as always a little nervous about that.We are having some beautiful weather here this weekend so hoping we get to really enjoy that.I am planning on spending some time with my parents this weekend I haven't seen them lately since they no longer watch the children at night because DH went to days.I miss my mommy lol maybe we will go shopping or something.I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Adanma

Thanks guys! fam I can't imagine anything you would say that would be upsetting. fx for your appt and keep us updated as always! If hubby and I were made of money I would want 6 kids, but I will settle for 3 until we hit the mega millions... hahaa!

have a nice weekend guys. its spring break next week for us and the weather will be crappy so not looking forward to kids with cabin fever... but we'll make do...

Adanma


----------



## floppyears

Adanma-Praise God!!!!! That is AMAZING NEWS!!!!! I rejoice with you :). To God be the Glory!!!! For he is worthy to be praised. Enjoy spring break. :) :) I am nothing but smiles girl. Well Done..... Well Done...... Well Done


----------



## teshanelson1

Hi Ladies,i have been a memder for long time and i came across your thread i am currently saving and on my Tr journey to start a family with my boyfriend of four years.I have four children 11,9,9 and 6 my boyfriend doesn't have kids but he cames mine as his.So i will be delighted to be apart of this wonderful group


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Teshane


----------



## needafriend

Welcome Teshane....hopefully your saving journey will come to and end soon and you will have the TR, I know when we were saving it seemed like a life time. GL

ADANMA....wow, fantastic news girl. All my TR girls are in my prayers and thoughts. Nice photo of u and hubby!!

Fam.....time is going fast for u. Almost second tri. WOW


----------



## teshanelson1

Needafr - Thanks i have it all planned out and how much i will send in to chapel hill so i say around this time next year i will ne on my way to have my TR. But for now would love to cheer you ladies on.And i see you already preggo congrats.


----------



## teshanelson1

Thanks, ladies i look foward to being apart of this wonderful group of ladies!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

teshanelson1 said:


> Needafr - Thanks i have it all planned out and how much i will send in to chapel hill so i say around this time next year i will ne on my way to have my TR. But for now would love to cheer you ladies on.And i see you already preggo congrats.

I had my TR done at Chapel HIll...they are wonderful there!! :)


----------



## Adanma

welcome tesha!

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Hi Tesha! Welcome, you have come to a wonderful group of ladies! 

Adanma, Love the pic!! You are beautiful.

To all the ladies ttc :hugs: we will get there ladies!

To all the preggers ladies, :hugs: I cant wait to see pics of your babies!

I am not taking it too serious this month, I am afraid it will bring me to a very low place. We will be trying for sure!!! I am saying that I am gonna take it easy now, but I know I will not beable to! lol 

:hugs: lovely ladies


----------



## floppyears

Welcome Tesha


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: welcome Tesha xx


----------



## Adanma

Just went on a lovely walk with my family and our dog. Felt good. Helping mom pin her dress to have it altered today and then date night with hubby again. Bombay Indian Grill followed by netflix. Can't wait!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma sounds like a wonderful day! 

I am cleaning AGAIN. LOL And being a evil mom and making my girls help. LOL


----------



## Adanma

reeds my house was spotless the last month of my pregnancy with Preston. I think I cleaned it every day at least once. I had all his little clothes washed and ready and his diaper station all set! lol gotta love nesting! If I had kids old enough to help I guarantee they'd be made to. That's how you earn your spot in the house and your dinner IMO. lol!

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma I'm sooo happy they approved you. You are such a trooper. I know you will be blessed. 

Ready yay for vaca! Boo for snow lol. I miss TX so much!

Reeds and Needa aww your beans have moved into their final flower!

Welcome Tesha! I'm not knocking Chapel Hill but where I went was amazing and it was much much cheaper. They have an extremely high success rate and a forum were everyone is supportive and close. If you're interested in the info PM me.

AFM busy busy with softball and baseball. I'm at he ballpark almost everyday of the week. Oh and my SIL who was on bc just told me Thur. Night that she's pg. I'm super excited for them but it did sting a lil. Oh well...maybe in about 6-8 mo it'll be my turn.


----------



## famof6

Welcome Tesha!!

Adanma,That is great news!So glad to hear you were approved!I hope you and DH had a great night out!

Super,FX for you!

Fluter,Those ball games are time consuming aren't they!

We are suppose to have more wonderful weather today,so we are taking the kids to Rock City and Ruby Falls.I am not really feeling up to it but looking forward to getting out of the house.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry::cry: AF got me today


----------



## josey123

sorry to hear angel....am thinking of you hun x


----------



## needafriend

Sorry angel.

Hiya to everyone else, hope u are all enjoying your weekend.


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry Angel. 

For those of you who have been ttc for a long time with no BFP I just want to share with you that another TR sister I know got her first BFP a couple days ago after trying for nearly 2 years! She finally had her hsg at about the 15 mo mark and it showed a piece of scar tissue blocking at the uterus that the doctor was able to flush out. Her other tube was completely blocked. She did clomid with injections with no luck. She only used SI this time. It was her 2nd cycle using. I'm thrilled for her. Just shows that you can't give up!cause stranger things can happen


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies...Hope your all well and welcome to the newbies x

Well im currently 10dpo today done a FRER yesterday but was in afternoon not much to see have posted in Pregnancy tests....so took a ic this morn and not sure whether its a evap or start of a bfp...could you take a look plzz? the line is a same thickness of the control line dont have much experience when it comes to evaps are they same thickness???

Nor getting my hopes up as of yet x

Thanks Jo x


----------



## angelcake71

Blimey Jo!! 
I really hope its a BFP!! xx


----------



## josey123

did you have a look angel? what do you think?....trying not get hopes up as feel very crampy x


----------



## famof6

Josey,I see it hun.I hope it is your BFP!FX for you!


----------



## josey123

thanks fam and angel...so not trying to get my hopes up the only sympton i have is feeling really sick..and crampy which usually happens when due af or pregnant...hate the waiting game...never know might be 3rd time lucky... x


----------



## fluterby429

I took a peek and I'm feeling excited!


----------



## josey123

thanks fluterby early days yet but im keeping everything crossed x


----------



## angelcake71

josey123 said:


> did you have a look angel? what do you think?....trying not get hopes up as feel very crampy x

yes I took a peak hun.. 
the lines look good, sometimes you can get evap lines though with these ones..but if it was me I would get a FRER or clear blue digital and do a test ..then you would know.. if you are pregnant then the sooner you find out the better, but if not.. :hugs: dw its early days.. xx

I have thought I was pregnant twice now.. in December and this time round.. as I felt so tired and sick and was bloated.. had stuffy nose etc
but each time my AF has arrived!


----------



## Adanma

fx josey.

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

FX josey! :hugs:


----------



## josey123

Morn Ladies done a FRER this morn looks like a bfn have posted it in pregnancy tests let me know what you think?... x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: so sorry Josie xx


----------



## Adanma

posted my reply there.

okay i"m going to go on a short rant. A firend of mine posted the new saftey recommendations for carseats which states that kids should be rear facing longer as it has been shown to be like 500% safer! So why are people arguing and saying that it's ridiculous and it's inconvenient, and the government should stay out of their business!? If you KNOW that something is safer for your kids and it's well within reach financially, why wouldn't you do it!?? It's not liek they are saying the only safe carseat is a $400 one! They are just saying it's a rear facing one! They cost between 35 and 200 dollars and you would need to get the same thing once the baby is over 20lbs anyway which for the VAST majority of babies is well before they are 4 years old! I don't get the argument.

rant done

I'm having a lovely day and i hope all of you are too.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Come on ladies...where are u all? There has to be some great things happening in your lives that u want to share.
My boys came back from the ex's house this weekend and they told me how much they loved me. AWWW


----------



## fluterby429

Well I don't have anything great to share. Yesterday evening a big chemical plant in Louisville had several explosions. It killed Way's half brothers dad. We are very close with his oldest brother and we knew his dad very well. This is tragic for the family. It really hurt Way's heart when I told him today. He feels so bad not being here for his brothers. To make matters worse a fellow soldier he works with burned up in his vehicle the other day. Way was responsible for stripping the MRAP the medics transported his body in. So very very sad. Sorry to be the Debbie Downer but that's whats going on here.


----------



## josey123

Morn ladies,....hope your all well...sorry fluterby to hear your bad news....afm well decided not to test today at due tomorrow and feeling crampy so have seein she on way feel ok about it though......work really bad at the moment lots of pitching and sniding remarks so have spoke to manager and have meetin with woman in question today..like being in a playground at the moment....going to do something special on Sunday as I would have been due baby......hope everyone ok and wrk update later x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs::hugs: Fluter and Josey


----------



## Adanma

Man oh man guys! So sorry to hear all of the bad news fluter!

josey I think that's special to do! Have you decided what you'll do yet?

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Fluter,So sorry to hear that:hugs:

Josey,I wish I could give you a big hug hun!:hugs:

AFM,nothing going on here.DH is off for the week and he is getting loads of stuff done around the house.To bad it is all on the outside.I am hoping to get started remodeling the bathrooms soon.Oh and my glass door on my new front loading washing machine broke so laundry is getting crazy.I hope they come out and fix it soon!

Needa,so off topic but you are in Canada lol..My flat iron says not for household use in Canada?What is that all about can you not buy them there to use at home?lol

I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## needafriend

Fluter....that sound horrible. Prayers go out to DH friend and family. Very sad.

Josie....hoping your work situation gets better and thats so nice to have a special day on Sunday.

Fam...LOL, no clue what that is all about. I have a flat iron and no concerns. The only thing I can think of is some items are not approved and don't meet Canada's specks. Like those scentsy plug ins, the ones u put straight in the wall. They weren't approved in Canada til recently. Even though I bought some off ebay.....weird eh.


----------



## Adanma

Oh my goodness it's less than a week now til we get a baby on here!?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hiya ladies,

Flutter, so sorry to hear about the explosian.:hugs:

Josey, I hope everything gets better sweetie. :hugs:

Fam, you are 10 weeks already. :happydance:

Needa, not long to go.:thumbup:


I'm back!!! Had a blast. The Mall of America is huge!!! I will post pictures on my FB. It was funny because my newphew is puerto ricen and black and this lady kept looking at him asking her friend what is he is he black, white or mexican. Then his mom walked up and then I walked up so they were really confused. LOL If you are not my friend on FB pm and I will give you my name.

Was in Chicago yesterday it was warmer there then it was in Minnesota. My SIL texted me today and said they had a snow storm this morning. But when I got there the snow was melting. I told her because I bought the Texas heat with me. LOL


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies.....well meetin did not go well and have feeling now everybody on my case if u know what I mean.....oh well...i live about a min away from the beach so we thinking of taking Olivia for a walk to the beach...dont want it too be a sad day but not sure how I feel tryin to be so strong with situations at work and obv Sunday wanting it to be happy day will say a little prayer.....x thanks for all your thoughts.....and can feel the cyber hugs x


----------



## famof6

Ready,glad you had a great trip!:flower:

Josey,Sorry your meeting didn't go well.I hope it gets better for you!I am also having some problems at work with a few people and their attitudes.I see myself telling them to kiss my butt in the near future!


----------



## Adanma

josey: I went through two years of office hell. We had some big drama makers and I would go to the doctor and let him know what was going on in hopes of it stopping. I mean we had big stuff like the associate doctor lying to patients about diagnosis so he could do procedures, he was having a relationship with his assistant, etc! So.... the assoc decided he couldn't work with me and since he brought the office a lot of money I was let go! I still talk to some of the girls I worked with there and they say it's gotten even worse. So I guess they fixed the problem eh?

Honestly though I never would have quit that job in a million years even though my health was affected by the stress. Being home with my boys is the best thing that has happened so I can't really be upset right? God, works in mysterious ways. Who would have thought getting fired would be good!?

The most important thing Josey is you and I just ask of you not to let it get to a point where you are physically or mentally suffering over it. big hugs to you

Adanma


----------



## josey123

Thanks adanma.....i felt the lady is question was trying to drag everybody into it....or should i say they all had a good gossip about me i honestly felt like quitting my job yesterday...dont need to be around people like that....we talking a 50 odd year old woman here and lot of people like her but she shown her true colours and think everybody jumped on the band wagon well some...even said one of the staff not speaking to me this lady came into work and was speaking to me fine....

Just awful atmopshere in there at moment and with it only being small place does not help...seemed to be ok today but maybe as the woman is question was not in work....

Ive just done a answer test take a look in pregnancy tests...got you all thinking now and rushing over there.....lol x


----------



## Superstoked

Fluter, I am sorry hun :( :hugs: I hope you and your family get through this :hugs:

Josey, I am sorry about work :hugs: pregnancy tests? :)

Ladies, I just wanted to stop in quickly , I was not able go to work today :( I am oing or just about to and it hurts:( DTD last night even hurt...I feel heavy down there and aches all around. I am going to try to get another beding session in this evening but the way I feel I am not sure. I guess I was just wondering if this is normal or should I see the doctor? I felt like this a little last cycle but seems worse this one.

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

super ever since I got my TR I had reeeeaaaally bad O pain! And it always seemed from both sides. Not sure if it's scar tissue or more than one egg. I did have two sacs last time so I dunno, but I definately had a lot of pain. Since my ectopic I ovulated once from my right tube. They saw that it was ovulating when I went for me FS consult actually it was cool! But I had NO pain with it at all so it made me think it was because of the scarring. I would bring it up with doc since it's keeping you from normal activities. I hope it's nothing! Try to bd just in case eh?

Adanma


----------



## josey123

AF got me this morn...dammm witch....Hope your all ok ladies x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Josey. 

How is everyone?? 

Seems like the thread has slowed down a bit. I really hope everyone is ok. :flower:


----------



## famof6

Josey,sorry hun!I was really hoping she wouldn't find you!:hugs:

Super,I agree with Adanma that I had strong O pains after my TR but mine were pretty much like really bad af cramps.The month I got my BFP,I had a lot of pain while dtd even had to stop one time.*TMI*It was like there was something actually sore in there.lol..At my first ob appt my dr found 2 large cyst so I don't know if the pain and cyst are connected but that's just my experience.I hope you get to feeling better and catch that eggy!


----------



## Superstoked

I feel much better today, I must have o'd last night, I feel a little beat up though..lol Did manage to get some bd'ing in and will get some more in today and tomorrrow. FX!! 

It will not be long now until we have some babies around here!!! I can't wait! :)


----------



## mommax3

Superstoked said:


> I feel much better today, I must have o'd last night, I feel a little beat up though..lol Did manage to get some bd'ing in and will get some more in today and tomorrrow. FX!!
> 
> It will not be long now until we have some babies around here!!! I can't wait! :)

I just wanted to say i had the same thing and asked the dr. and he said it could be scar tissue. good luck super


----------



## needafriend

Hi ladies...
I had strong O pains and sore bb's when I was about to get AF...never had that before. 
Sending baby dust to all TTC this cycle. Hope everyone is all well.


----------



## Adanma

It did slow down eh? I'm still waiting on AF so I can get my cycle started! I was o-ing on the day of my appt which was the 16th so I should be due by the end of this month. Long cycle though. O-ed on CD23. Must have been due to the ectopic.

Anyway I hope all is well with you guys!

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

mommax3 said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> I feel much better today, I must have o'd last night, I feel a little beat up though..lol Did manage to get some bd'ing in and will get some more in today and tomorrrow. FX!!
> 
> It will not be long now until we have some babies around here!!! I can't wait! :)
> 
> I just wanted to say i had the same thing and asked the dr. and he said it could be scar tissue. good luck superClick to expand...

Is that a bad thing? pain from scar tissue? I feel a little pain still today but not near as much as yesterday.


----------



## Adanma

I have no clue if it's bad super. I did have two uterine pregnancies though and the one ectopic so... it may be ok? I always had pain with o even before the TR just not so bad. It could just be the swelling that happens around o time stretching something that's attached to something else and it hurts. Doesn't mean anything is blocked or anything. I still would let doc know though. fx all is good and this is it for you!

I just found out about a company who will pay for your IVF meds if you make less than a certain amount (which they don't state btw) but I'm hoping they can help us! keeping fx!

Going to a benefit tonight for my good friend who is trying to adopt two boys 14 and 6 I think? from peru. They are brothers and their parents were killed somehow. It's costing them a LOT so we thought this is the least we could do right? She has no bio kids and he has 1. They have her and my friends niece that live with them, but they have wanted this for awhile so I'm hoping for them! The peruvian government has jerked them around through this. They paid a certain amount and then all of a sudden the government wanted more! Crazy! Gosh, it just seems like we are all waiting for our little blessings to come around. I hope we all have some luck SOON!

love you guys

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Hello ladies. I know I have alot of catching up on....sorry I have been MIA. 
So I had my fertility appt this week and my dr is going to do an HSG and gave me a Valium,Tylenol,antibiotics and birth control...I also have to get blood work done on CD3 and he also said he is going to check to see how many eggs I have left.
DH is gone left Monday and I have carpel tunnel release surgery on Monday....will be using my left hand to do everything,can't get right hand wet for a month and will be down about 3 months!!! PT will start after dr gives the okay to start strengthing right hand. Yeah I think that is all that is going on...lol 
Oh almost forgot everyone's that gave me their mailing address for my gifts to you
will be going out in April :) okay I will try to get back on tonight to write more.

Just wanted to say Adanma I love your pics....your boy are adorable :)


----------



## Superstoked

Hey ladies!! :)

I Am saying thinking I am 1 dpo today :) now the horrible tww!!


----------



## caitlyn

sooo bored...


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well.

Just popping on to let you know that I am still going ahead with the 2nd reversal. It will take place on 21st April, not long to go, does mean I will be spending Easter in hospital though

Take care all xxxxx


----------



## famof6

Adanma,FX you qualify for the IVF meds.:flower:

Navy.Wow hun you have alot going on!I hope you have a speedy recovery from surgery!:hugs:

Cheeky,:thumbup:for the second TR,sorry to hear about Easter though.

Reeds,How are you feeling?I am super excited for you!I can't wait to hear about your little man!


----------



## Superstoked

Navy, I hope all goes well for you hun xx

cheeky, :hugs: good luck on the reversal :)

Adanma, I hope your covered with the meds, it would be a great help! :hug:

Reeds, :hugs: :)

Needa, how are you?

Fam, any pop belly yet? :) 

2 dpo for me way too early but I cant get enough to eat, must have worked up an appetite from all that bedding lol 

Take care ladies XO


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies. Thank you, I am looking in finding a nanny to help me though the months until my husband comes home. Put an AMCross message in so hopefully he can come home for a week or two to help me with the kids and get a nanny set up. Here's hoping the AmCross goes through tomorrow:pray: 

Wow cheeky a second TR....I wish you all my thoughts and prays ....your TR is on my Birthday:)

Super- I hope the TWW goes fast for you sweetie :hugs:

Fam- how are you been feeling?? Hope you and baby bean are doing well:)


Update: I have 40 hours of respite for the month of April .... I am starting to feel a little of relief 
Tomorrow will start the hard work,but I know that with the kind words and support of you ladies and my friends that I have here in Cali and the many emails from my husband and help of Mrs.Kim(respite helper) I will be okay and so won't my kids :)


----------



## Adanma

wow navy lots going on! I'll be having you in my thoughts.

cheeky: fx for you too girl!

super: I hope this is your month

we have babies coming very soon on this thread! I'm excited!

I'm still waiting for my period so I can do my CD 3 testing and get on bcp. Damn slow witch. When I want her here she won't show up! lol!

Anyway I hope everyone have a great weekend. Back to the grind tomorrow!

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Navy I feel for ya girl.. I hope your message goes through asap and he is able to help out. 

Cheeky YAY...that's just right around the corner

Adanma...thst darn AF sucks! She us very difficult to work with!

Reeds and Needa how are those boys doing? Hopefully ready to meet the world. 

FX'd Super! I hate the 2ww. I dread it but welcome it all ST he same time. This tt. Is enough to send a girl over the edge. 

Fam how's your juicy lime doin lol


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Caitlyn


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Thought I would share what may be my last bump pic





The agenda for tomorrow...I have to be at the dr office at 8am. They will hook us up to the monitor to do the NST for 15/20 min then I will be taken back to do the amino and then back on the monitor for a hour while we wait for results. I am praying he is ready. I am anxious and nervous. Thank you all for being here with my during this journey. 

I pray that you all get a BFP soon so I can follow your. Love you all. :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Reeds,Last bump pic now that is exciting.Hopefully he is ready!

Super,Hoping that 2ww goes by quickly and ends with a BFP!

Navy,Sounds like a nanny would be very helpful.Fx that all goes well with that message.

Adanma,I agree about the witch she only shows when you don't want her to!FX she hurries up so you can get on with your testing!

Fluter,We find out today how our little lime is doing!I hope you are doing well!

AFM,I have an appt.this morning.I don't think he will do a scan because I had one 2 weeks ago.Blah I am still hoping though!Those scans are very addictive!


----------



## Adanma

awww fam it's a lime how cute! 11 weeks!? wow. time flies.

reeds: fx girl! I woke up all excited about it this morning! lol!

Adanma


----------



## famof6

My appt. went well.I got to see my LO.I can't believe how fast they grow!Heartbeat 152 I guess that is in the lower of the normal range.He did a internal scan to check on those cysts again.They are still the same size not growing any.The dr asked again how many kids we wanted and now I know why he keeps asking.He said he thinks my left tube is blocked even though he can't see it because of the cysts.It irritated me a little because I had my dye test right before I got pregnant and during my first internal scan at 4 weeks he said it looked like the egg had released from the left ovary.So who knows either way I told him I was not worried even if it is closed there is no reason I could not get pregnant again with one tube,women do it all the time.He changed the subject after that.I am going to upload at pic to my journal if anyone wants to take a look.Not the best quality but I love them anyway!


----------



## Superstoked

Hey ladies

Reeds, what a lovely bump pic! :) I am so excited for you. I wanna thank you for being here and letting us share this happy time with you. I cant wait to see the little guy :hugs:

Fam, yay for seeing your LO. I am glad all is well. And a lime! :) congrats again hun xo


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies. Just want to check in and let you all know surgery went well.. I am doing okay and home. Part of my arm/hand is still numb and the other part including my palm and wrist are starting to become very sore. Took tylenol 3 and waiting for it to kick in. 

Reeds- hope everything goes well:) 

Fam-yay for seeing your LO :)


----------



## famof6

Navy,I hope that Tylenol works and it doesn't cause to much pain.Try to rest up hun!


----------



## fluterby429

Reeds omg lil Gunner is coming! Thank you for sharring your journey!

Fam glad things are moving right along as they should

Navy hope your hand doesn't hurt too bad

Adanma yay!


----------



## Navy2mom

As far as the AMcross message DH won't be coming home.....but I will do what I can and my friends that are here are going to help me as much as they can. I have been through much worse.....I know I will be okay and so won't my kids:)


----------



## Adanma

Rest up and take care navy. Too bad about hubby though!

I'm guessing reeds absence is a good thing?!

Well ladies AF finally showed up last night so I get to do my precycle testing and get on bc pills now. It's really starting! I'm so nervous and excited!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

How exciting Adanma....

Navy, hope your on the mend soon with all these health concerns.

As for everyone else, wishing you good health and happiness. 

I am just waiting for some spring weather to arrive...this is crazy weather this year for us. My boys are one spring break from school....tomorrow is the last day i will see them til baby comes. They spend the rest of the break with their dad. We went to diary of a whimpy kid part 2 yesterday...they loved it.


----------



## Adanma

needa: we had like 70 degree weather and then this morning it was snowing! WTF? crazy. My son had spring break last week so we are back to normal now. His dad doesn't get holidays and stuff. If it falls on his weekend he gets him. He does get a week in summer and a week in winter though. If we have Ian for father's day we always extend a day for him to have him, but he hasn't taken us up on it yet. Anyway, 6 days!

man this thread has been so quiet. Hope everyone is doing well

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

I know its quiet...I read it often, but so must everyone else and their not posting. LOL...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am here. Just lurking around. LOL


----------



## Superstoked

Hey ladies!

Reeds, I am thinking about you!

Needa, almost your time doll!! xxoo

Ready, nice to see you, how have you been?

Navy, I hope you feel better :hugs:

AFM, 5 dpo if I am not mistaken, mega sore and full boobies, so I am thinking this is way too early for symptoms so I am thinking its pre af sore boobies? Time will tell I suppose..lol

Love you ladies :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

needa 6 more days yay!!!!! how exciting :)


----------



## mommax3

super I hope this is your month good luck girl!
ready where are you at in your cycle? how is ttc treating you these days?
adanma im glad you get to move on to the next part and your not waiting for af anymore :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Hey everyone! Just dropping in to say that Sandi had Little Gunner this morning and he is absolutely beautiful! I will leave it up to her to give all the details....... YAY SANDI!


----------



## floppyears

Stopping by to say hello ladies 
Congrats Sandy
Navy good to hear your recovery is going well
Needa not much longer girl
Super Hey :)
Momma- Hi 
Fluttery- Hi how have u been?
Adanma- Hi 
Ready- Hi 
Josey-Hi 
jonnanne3- how exciting 2nd tr fxd. That's in no time


----------



## jonnanne3

floppyears said:


> Stopping by to say hello ladies
> Congrats Sandy
> Navy good to hear your recovery is going well
> Needa not much longer girl
> Super Hey :)
> Momma- Hi
> Fluttery- Hi how have u been?
> Adanma- Hi
> Ready- Hi
> Josey-Hi
> jonnanne3- how exciting 2nd tr fxd. That's in no time

Thank you floppyears, but those are our grandbabies. We have Jordan who is 8 months and Emma who is 1 month. We have 3 children ages 22, 19, and 18. 
We have been ttc after tr since May of 07 with 5 losses. I wish we were on our second tr baby but no such luck.


----------



## fluterby429

Floppy I'm doing ok. Dh is still on deployment. I can't wait til he gets back. I miss him so. 

YAY Sandi! Can't wait to see lil Gunner!

This weather is too much for me! A few days ago it was 85 and Sat night it was snowing! They are calling for snow tonight! My oldest has his 5th grade over night trip Thursday and we'll be doing lots of walking. I'm scared we are gonna freeze or get rained on the whole time. It will suck! I'll feel sorry for the kids mostly. I already feel sorry for myself cause we have to sleep on the floor in some conservation building! I'm too old and fat for that lol


----------



## josey123

Congratulations sandi......cant wait too see pics hope you all well so excited for you that your little bundle has arrived safe and sound he will.bring you health,wealth and happiness.....been down this week and start my counselling on Mon so hoping it will help with how Im feeling and work situation.......hope your all well x


----------



## Adanma

hope you're feeling better soon josey. big hugs.

reeds yay! can't wait to see him!

needa: soon!

fam how you feeling?

super fx for you

jonnane: hey there!

floppy: hi!

Well we are all officially sick in my house. ick. cough, sneeze, runny nose, head aches etc. I blame the crazy weather. fluter it's been like that here too it's crazy! All the plants are going to be dead. 

signing Ian up for camp invention. he'll love it. There will be around 100 kids though so I hope it isn't too overwhelming for him. I'm going to see if we can see the venue and meet the staff before it starts so he'll have some familiarity with it at least.

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

6 dpo ladies! Had the most strangest dream! I guess you would def call it vivid dream. It's in my journal if anyone would like to read it..lol 

Fluter, the weather has been crazy here too. Snow and more snow and cold..wish it would end already!

Adanma, I hope your family gets better soon xo


----------



## famof6

So glad to hear Reeds and baby are doing well!I can't wait to see the little man!


----------



## Adanma

I can't wait to see little man either! So exciting!

I had my day 3 blood drawn today and there were 8 vials taken! 8!!! For goodness sake just drain me then. Thought I would need a transfusion when they were done... Get to start birth control today as well. Looking forward to the bloating and weight gain associated with those! hehee. I better get a baby out of this deal...

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....why do you have to go on BC? Sorry your sniffly and now have somewhat less of a blood supply. LOL

Super...FX for u girl, hope this is your month.

Hello to everyone else....hope u are all doing great.

AFM....just getting ready to go for pre-op at the hospital. I am getting pretty excited.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I am doing okay I guess. Waiting on AF. 

Reeds, I hope you and baby are doing well. Can't wait to see pics.

Adanma, I hope all goes well for you.

Super, I hope you caught the eggie lady. 

Needa, Wow just 4 days to go. :happydance:


----------



## famof6

Adanma,YAY for getting started on this journey to get your baby!

Needs,I am sure you and DH are super excited!It's amazing knowing your LO will be here in a few days!

Josey,I hope you get to feeling better and the work situation improves.:hugs:

Ready,:hi:

Fluter,:hugs:I am sure you miss DH dearly!

Jonnanne,Those are some beautiful grandbabies you got there!

Super,FX!A few more days until testing Right?

Floppy,It's nice to hear from you!

Reeds,thinking of you and little Gunner!


----------



## Adanma

needa wow so close! I have to do bcp to give my ovaries a rest until my may cycle so they'll be more receptive to the drugs. 

Good night everyone! See you tomorrow!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Funny thing today the girl who ask me to stop posting because I was preggers is preggo now. I guess it is okay for her to post just not other preggos.:shrug:


----------



## Superstoked

famof6 said:


> Super,FX!A few more days until testing Right?

Yes, Tested today and bfn of course...lol Heartburn really bad today. ughhh. I will test again on Sunday I will be 11 dpo then, if I can stay away from my like 60 preg tests I have! lol


----------



## Adanma

super if you have 60 girl go for it! hahahaaa! You hopefully won't need them after this anyway!

ready when I found out what had happened to make you stay away for awhile I was just appalled. This is a support forum! I think it's inspiring when I see ladies in my situation succeed! It makes me feel like I can have this too one day. How dare she be such a b****? Well maybe she'll get a taste of her own medicine... can you guys imagine if we told the pregnant women in this thread to stop posting!? I'm happy for the ones expecting and I love to hear how they are doing and feeling! It's just unbelieveable to me... rant over. How are you doing ready?

AFM: started birth control yesterday. Took it at night with aspirin and vitamins and I felt so hot. Not good hot. Temperature hot. I am going to have to take it the second before I go to sleep I think. I hate these! What misery am I in for with injectables!?

TGIF

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Reeds, I am going crazy:wacko: waiting for you to post. LOL I know you need the bound time and the REST.

Super, go for it!!:thumbup:

Adanma, I am doing well. When I found out she was preggers I was happy for her but than I was like shouldn't she stop posting here. SMH 

Okay think AF is coming soon my breast are getting full. She should be here this weekend. Ugh, there goes a good weekend.


----------



## needafriend

Well said Adanma regards to Karen's post.


----------



## famof6

Needa,WOW 2 days!I hope you are doing well!

Hello ladies!!


AFM,I thinking I am losing it ladies.At work we had a baby shower for a girl last week she is having a girl!Anyway we are having a diaper party they call it for a guy we work with.His gf is also having a girl and we were all told this.So I went to the store yesterday and bought them a present 4 boy outfits and some blue booties.I spent about 30 minutes picking them out.This morning while putting them in the bag I realize he is having a girl.I don't know what I was thinking.lol.The only thing I can figure is because I was buying for a guy I bought blue.Who knows and I hate returning things.


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Love your avatar!I just put mine up on facebook for Autism Awareness Month!


----------



## jonnanne3

LOL Fam! That is funny! I guess maybe it is mommy's intuition about what you are having??????? I hate returning things too!


----------



## famof6

jonnanne3 said:


> LOL Fam! That is funny! I guess maybe it is mommy's intuition about what you are having??????? I hate returning things too!

Haha I never thought of it that way Jonnanne.I thought I was having a boy with all of mine but the last one was a girl.At that point I think it was just that I didn't think it was possible for me to have a girl after 3 boys.Dh said I did it because I was out of shape buying for babies as I haven't been in the baby section in 8 years.Now we are having showers everywhere.We have another in about 2 months.Oh maybe she is having a boy and I can give them to her.lol


----------



## jonnanne3

LOL! True!


----------



## Adanma

I've got this avatar on FB too right now. I'm going to change it to my little sweety soon though. I get the worst preggo brain too. It's alright someone will have a boy sometime right?

needa! How are you doing!? so close now!

I'm already starting to break out from these pills. I feel very grumbly today too. I did manage to get some spring cleaning done though. Anyway hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Talk to you later.

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Sorry to hear about the pills but they are for a good cause!I guess this sounds weird as I am 30 but have never been on the pill.I guess that explains how I got 4 children in five years.lol..So you take them daily?not sure how it works when using them that way.Does af just start when you stop taking them?

I was thinking of you today.A lady on another board where I had my TR done just got her BFP after her TR,but she had to use mini IVF.Her first time giving it a go!I was thinking that is going to be Adanma!:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello my beautiful TR ladies. I am so sorry it has taken me so long to post. We spent 4 days in the hospital. Labor didn't go as planned....he took longer to get here. I was dilated almost 2 when they started at 12noon on the 28th and at 2:30 tuesday morning I was still only a 3...so the nurse called the dr and had him come break my water but the still didn't really help me progess so I did end up getting a epidural about 3:30 so I could sleep cause I was only a 4. About 6 am I was suddenly a 8 and feeling lots of pressure but his heartrate was decelling with every contraction so they turned the pitocin off to let him have a rest with the oxygen on me. The dr finally came in a 8 am and said lets get this baby out...oh and the fun began...lol. It took me 41 minutes to push him out and they ended up using the vacuum to help me...he was born on the 29th after about 20 hours of labor. I ended up with a tear, damaged my ureatha and hurt my tailbone. But my boy is here he is 21 inches long and 8lbs 4oz. He is a really great baby and hardly fusses at all. He is juandice so we have home health come daily to draw his blood but his levels are slowly going done. Thank God. Here are some pics.


----------



## famof6

OMG Reeds he is so adorable!I am sorry labor did not go as planned but he is here and healthy!Congrats Momma!!!


----------



## famof6

I just noticed!I don't know if its just a close up or if he has the biggest newborn feet ever!To cute.Baby feet are my fav!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL he has some big feet!!


----------



## josey123

Awwww reeds he is gorgeous.....just want to squeeze him labour will soon be a distant memory sorry it was hard for you....welcome to the world baby gunner.....cherish every moment.....x keep the pics coming x


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Sandi he is too adorable! Love those puffy cheeks. Sorry to hear labor was so rough. Rest up momma, you're gonna need it.


----------



## fluterby429

Jonnanne did I miss you posting your BFP? Big congrats


----------



## Superstoked

Reeds, congrats again my friend, he is perfect!! <3

Fam, the baby shoes..a hint maybe? lol 

Needa!!!! SO EXCITED!!! :)

AFM, well I think I am about 9 dpo...bfn today, not feeling it? But I do have crazy bloating feeling, like I ate the biggest meal ever and belly stretched and cant breath...but I never ate a thing. Two days now its been like this, feels to uncomfortable to suck the belly in. This is new for me, mega sore boobs. All pms symptoms. We shall see!! 

XOX


----------



## famof6

Super,sounds good!The way I always describe the bloated feeling was that it felt like I had ate Thanksgiving dinner as I always eat to much then.lol..FX!


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Jonnanne did I miss you posting your BFP? Big congrats

I must of missed it too. Big Congrats to you!!!

Welcome to the world Gunner!!! We have been waiting on you.


----------



## famof6

I couldn't figure out what you ladies were talking about but now I see the ticker!!lol

Jonnanne,Big congrats to you.FX for a sticky bean!


----------



## Adanma

congrats jonnanne!

reeds! He;s so cute! look at those cheeks! and those feet! lol! Good job mama. Rest up.

Adanma

needa: I'm excited!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Sorry ladies. It wasn't a formal announcement persay. I kind of announced it in the TTAL section. We found out on the 29th and we are trying something a little different to see if it may help with a better outcome. So here are my tests....... Please send all your prayers and sticky :dust:
 



Attached Files:







03-30-11 #2.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7









03-31-2011.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 7









03-31-2011 #3.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 6









04-02-2011 #2.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jonnanne3

And Reeds..... Gunner is absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: Congratulations again!


----------



## floppyears

Congrats :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jonnanne I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! THOSE TEST ARE PERFECT '& YOU FOUND OUT ON GUNNER'S BIRTHDAY MUST BE A GOOD SIGN!!

SORRY ALL CAPS...ONE HANDED TYPING


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay AF is finally trying to spot. Therefore, this month I am actively back on the TTC train.


----------



## Superstoked

Jonnanne, congrats!! :hugs:

Ready, FX for you doll xx


----------



## needafriend

Joanne...congrats, H&H nine to u.

Ready...have fun ttc fx for u girl

Super...sounds like great symptoms.

Fam....Hope your feeling well and are u getting a bump yet?

Hope everyone else is doing great. 

AFM>.....God is blessing us with our miracle baby tomorrow. I am so blessed and lucky and know he will provide for all of u amazing ladys in his time. Love u all and will pm pics when I am out of the hosp wed. HUGS.....


----------



## Superstoked

Needa, how time has went by so quickly!! I can't imagine how excited you and you DH are right now. I wanna thank you for being a friend when I needed one a little while ago, means a lot. I can not wait to see your lil guy! Wishing you a quick recovery xox. I feel all sappy, just about crying here. lol Congrats my friend xo


----------



## jonnanne3

Needa, good luck today and thank you! I can't wait to see your precious baby boy! Please pm me some pics! I can't wait to see him! I know you are so excited! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Jonnanne,lots of sticky vibes and prayers your way hun.Again congrats!

Needa,So excited for you,I will be thinking of you and your family today!I can't wait to see your little man!Yes I would say I have a bump already.I guess I am going to be huge.I blame it on it being #5.lol.

Ready,:thumbup: for active TTC!!

Reeds,I hope you and Gunner are doing well!!

I hope all of you other ladies are having a great day!


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, thinking of you. I am so excited!!

Fam, you are going to have to post some bump pics. We need our bump fix. Since Reeds and Needa no longer have bumps we weed to see yours. :haha:

Hello everyone. Today is CD1 and I am feeling good. Have started back temping this morning. This is going to be a great month for all of us. :thumbup:


----------



## Superstoked

Ready, Fx this is a good month hun xoxo

AFM, well 9 or 10 dpo? I had a 30 day cycle last month so I am going by that. I have been peeing like crazy today and noticed some spotting on undies last night. Undies were black but I could see something but nothing when I wiped? BFN today!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Hope your all well. 

Super still early and that spotting could be some implantation bleeding. FX for you luv.


----------



## Adanma

super fx girl it sounds good!

fam: I agree with ready we need a bump pic

ready: yay for ttc again! CD 7 for me no ttc this month though, but lots of carefree sex since I'm on bcp now lol! good luck to you!

needa: I bet you're holding your little pumpkin! I can't wait to see pics of the little darling!

AFM: My sister is considering having an abortion which has me really bummed. She has broken up with the father and already has her 7 month old and she is worried about finances. I'm so broken right now. I offered to take the baby as I did last time this happened, but she will not entertain it. She is not sure about it yet and I am praying she decides to keep it. Here I am doing all I can to get pregnant and my sis gets pregnant so easily and doesn't know what to do. She WANTS this baby, but she doesn't know how to make it work as a single mom of 3. So sad for her. Glad I have never been in that position. Well.... I was homeless and jobless when I got pregnant with my Ian, but I was able to move in with mom and dad and get a decent job as I wouldn't entertain the idea of abortion or adoption, but I really do see where she is coming from as she would have 3 to provide for all on her own.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, can hardly wait to hear from you. I am so excited I am busting at the seams. LOL

Adanma, I hope your sister works it out. I was a single mother of 2 until I met my DH. It is hard and the economy is a lot different these days. Praying for her.

Reeds, how is Gunner doing and yourself?


----------



## mommax3

reeds congrats momma he is soooo handsome :) you must be in heaven enjoy!!


----------



## Adanma

My sister is keeping the baby!!!!!!! YAY!!!!! She said it was because if the conversation we had and if she had not spoken to me she may have done it! Oh I feel so good right now! Thank you LORD!

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, that is great news! :hug:

needa, thinking about you doll xxoo

AFM, tested today and bfn :(


----------



## fluterby429

Needa I hope all went well with your delivery. I'd love to see a pic of him when you get time. I know it will be difficult to PM everyone who wants to see your bouncing baby boy.

Adanma I'm so glad your sis decided to keep her baby. Everything will work itself out.

Ready so glad you are back on board it TTC. much baby dust

Sandi I hope you and lil Gunner are getting to know one another. He sure is precious

Jonanne are you have betas done? can't remember if you said you did or not

Super 10 dpo is still early so hang in there sister

Fam I hope you and we lil baby plum are doing well

AFM Spring break for the kids so Im trying to keep them busy

Momma Floppy and any others I missed so sorry but I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Adanma, I am so glad she is keeping the baby. :happydance: 

Flutter, so glad to see you post. I was beginning to wonder about you. You can't be staying away that long.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready wooohoo for ttc again.l GOod luck and will be praying for you. 

Adanma that is awesome news about your sister, I am sure she realizes how much love and support she has from a great sister like you. 

SUper your still early FX. 

I know I am forgetting some and I apologize...I love ya all. 

Gunner is doing great and is 1week old today..his umbilical cord fell off. And he stayed awake for about 3 hours this morning before he nursed and dozed back off. It was so sweet.


----------



## Anxious5

hello ladies it has been forever since i have been on here i has tons of catching up to do....just wanted to stop by and say hello


----------



## mommax3

Its so awsome to hear about gunner <3 what a miracle
Im really not on here much lately it was making my head spin I think I was getting to obsessed with ttc I forgot about my life :( I still hop on ever now and then to see how everyone is doing sorry if my posts are sparatic.


----------



## jonnanne3

Hey ladies! Adanma, I am glad to hear your sister is keeping the baby and you were the reason she thought about it! That is AMAZING! 
I am not getting betas done because I figure what will be will be. I pray everything will be ok. I have tested almost everyday and all are progressing perfect and symptoms are very good. I am going to take my last test tomorrow ( we will see! LOL! ) and then I will see what happens. I will call the doctor next week to make an appointment for the following week for a scan. But no bloodwork. Not unless it is necessary. 
Reeds, Gunner is absolutely AMAZING! I am so happy for you! 
I can't wait to hear from Needa........


----------



## Adanma

This is such a nice thread. Thank you everyone for being here. Reeds I love it when they are awake and so little because they have these little old man faces and it's so cute! How wonderful!

super fingers still crossed for you

jonnanne keep u supdated. I totally understand not getting levels drawn. fx for you too

fam how are you feeling?

anxious: hi!

momma: I had a month like that where I stayed away a bit. SOmetimes you need to take a timeout and refocus!

fluter: yay for spring break, I'm glad it's only a week. lol

AFM: Had an appt today. I should start my medication on the 20th of this month! SO excited!

Adanma


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies, Hope your all well.....im waititng impatiently to hear needs good news and pic of her brand new baby aswell do hope she ok.....Reeds glad to hear little fella is doing well x

Fluter great to hear from you...and congrats Joanne on your BFP x.....good luck Adamna on your next journey to ttc hope everything goes well for you

Sorry if missed anyone out x

AFM well i started my counselling on Monday and was a really good session and put a lot of things right in the way im looking at things at work etc...situation still tense there but getting to the stage were im trying to think their problem....the lady who fell pregnant same time as me brought her baby in yesterday 6lb 3oz she was tiny and had a little hold not to mention shed a few tears..but she was gorgeous x

No one asked at work to see was ok as they know how much it has affected me but hey i got to realise they not my friends they work colleagues as my real friends wouldnt treat me like that.

Anyway enough of me rambling on.....

x


----------



## Adanma

josey I'm so glad to hear teh counseling is helping. Sometimes it's hard for us to put things into perpectiveourselves. You're right though, your real friends wouldn't treat you like that. Hope the counseling continues to help and brings you a little peace.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Josey, I hope your work situtation gets better. I know how it is to work in an unpleasant area. My current position is somewhat like that. I am a social butterfly so I need to be around people friendly folks. 

Joanne, I am so praying for you. I am filled with excitement for you.:happydance:

Adanma, I love our group too.

Reeds, how is Gunner? Does he have a sleep pattern yet?

Needa, I can hardly wait to hear from you.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Anxious5

Well ladies I have been MIA for a long time , have had a lot of craziness in my life and trying to get things worked out..I now live in Texas without my hubby (he had to stay in Mexico) I moved back in December due to lots of family issues and now just trying to take it one day at a time....so no ttcing for awhile


----------



## needafriend

Hello my dear ladies...had not internet at hospital due to the wonderful service at the hospitality network here in the city. LOL...
Anyways...We just got home from hospital. Had my boy at 12:55 monday, he was 8lbs 4oz....lol huge. I will post a birth story soon and catch up on the reading, have to feed him now. Thanks for all the support ladies and I look forward to being there for your journey. HUGS..


----------



## Superstoked

YaY Needa!!! I am glad you and baby are home! Big boy indeed! I cannot wait to read your birth story :) Congrats my friend! Cant wait to see the little guy!!


----------



## Superstoked

Well ladies BFN again today, I am feeling af like cramps so I think she will be heading my way. :(. I did check my cm just now and I could stretch it further than I ever have! I was like what's this!!??


----------



## famof6

Congrats Needa!So glad to hear you and babe are home and doing well.You and Reeds have even more in common with those little boys weighing the same at birth.Whats the chances.lol..I can't wait to hear more about your little guy.


----------



## floppyears

Congrats again needa looking forward to reading your story :)
Hi Flutter :), Josey(counseling is good to have someone to talk too), Super( on af), Reeds(Congrats on Gunner again), Mommas(Hi), Anxious(good to see u), Ready(Hi), Adanma(good to hear your sister is keeping her blessing :) ) 

afm- its spring break for 1 week(fam bam time) I am rarely online, when I do get on I try my best to check in.


----------



## ready4onemore

Congrats Needa!! I can't wait to read the birth story.

Floppy good to here from you. Enjoy your spring break.

Anxious, glad to know you are doing well. Hope you hubby comes soon.


----------



## Anxious5

ready4onemore said:


> Congrats Needa!! I can't wait to read the birth story.
> 
> Floppy good to here from you. Enjoy your spring break.
> 
> Anxious, glad to know you are doing well. Hope you hubby comes soon.

Thanx I hope so to but I am going to visit at the end of this month...did a little catchin up today and will finish tomorrow...I am so glad to e back


----------



## josey123

Congrats needs....he finally arrived hope birth was ok cant wait to hear your story hope your ok hi to everyone else x


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Needa! I can't wait to hear the birth story and see your precious baby boy! What a great weight! 
Ready, glad to hear you are back to ttc! Good luck girl! Sending you bunches of baby :dust:
Reeds, can't wait to see more pics of your precious Gunner! 
Everyone else, I hope everyone is good! :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

yay needa! can't wait to hear all about and of course see him too!

super: grrr to AF. I have no clue about the cm?

anxious: hang in there

floppy: hey!

sorry if anyone was forgotten

AFM: should find out my medicine protocol today. I have parent teacher conferences tonight as well as monthly autism network group meeting so busy busy!

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

needa congrats momma :)
joanne I just noticed your expection too congrats! sorry im sure this is not super new news but i wanted to say yay!!!! how long have you been trying?
adanma what exactly are the meds for? im sure you probably told everyone but i missed it sorry
hi all you wonderful ladies :) I love that there are 2 tr babies and 2 tr moms expection what great hope


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, enjoy your busy day. But do get your rest.

Momma, wouldn't it be awesome if we got our BFPs together and had the same due date since we both had our TRs the same date. LOL


----------



## Adanma

It's okay momma! I am starting IVF this month so I have kinda been impatient thus far and I'm excited stuff is finally happening! Should get to egg retreival the 2nd week in may and transfer a few days later! yay!

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

ready that would be great!!!! seriously Awsome :)
adanman omg ! im so excited for you girl i knew you had to do the bc thing and were looking into ivf but damn its here already wow!!!!! I cant believe it you must be sooo happy I have great feelings about this soon we will hear about your bfp!!!!!


----------



## needafriend

MY LADIES...

What a few days. First off.....interent was blocked in whole hospital, so we called and had given our visa to get tv and internet as there was a pc in the room. on the last nite at 9pm..still no connection, she came an hour before we were checking out....monday was a right off for messaging anyone. I WAS SOOOOO SICK. I had a spinal...paralysed from the waist down. They gave me too much and it was paralyzing my lungs...i was freaking out as I couldnt breathe...it was the worst feeling of my life...they gave me IV meds to control it and somehow reverse what was done. Joe was in there...all went well, til I was vomiting like a mad woman while laying down as they had not got baby out yet. Had to puke with my head to the side and get it suctioned out. Baby came......He is HUGE....lol 8lbs 4oz. I will send pics tomorrow So...go back to recovery room at 2pm. ( he was born at 12:55pm) they said I would only have to be there for 20 mins. I was there til 5pm.....vomiting like mad.They gave me three different meds and nothing helped. It was horrible Green bile. Finally they let me back in my room and Joe had to wait in the nursery as they would not let him take baby to the room without me. We had no access to phones and couldnt call my parents til 5pm...they were worried sick. 
I vomited all nite til 10pm....still no food but that was the last thing i was thinking about. My poor boys could hardly visit with me as I was soooo sick Joe closed the curtain. I had no c-section pain at all...weird. 
around 11pm I was feeling good. Tuesday I was feeling great....til around 2pm when after contractions started happening and since he is my 4th baby they were strong....down my thighs. I suffered all nite with that and gas pains. Woke up at 3pm in shock shivering and had to take pain killers. Now....I was let out at around 2pm Wed. Feeling great, eating like everything in site. Contractions mininal...milk is in...baby bathed and snoozing in bouncer chair on vibrate. I am soooo in love. He is amazing. He is a HUGE eater...getting darker by the day and we are so in love with him. Joe has been beyond amazing. He spent each nite with me at the hospital and never left my side. He is the proudest papa I have ever seen. 

I hope all u gals are doing great and are healthy. I can not believe how much time a baby takes up, I forgot....I hardly get to come online nowdays.


----------



## famof6

Needa,I love reading your story but sounds like a really scary time for you.Sorry to hear how sick you were.Congrats to your family,I am sure everyone is so thrilled with the little guy.I would expect you and Reeds on here alot less with those little men demanding so much attention.Rest up momma!


----------



## needafriend

what a pain in the butt......can't send pics in private message. So sorry gals. If ya want u can email [email protected] and I will send a pic. 
I have to respect Joe as he does not want me to post baby online. Sorry its such a pain.


----------



## floppyears

congrats again needa. Sorry to hear u had such a hard time. I can relate to having way too much meds that I couldn't feel anything or breathe. I freaked the out they had to give me meds in my iv to help bring me to normal. Scary 

I got the picture he is beautiful and big. I see Joe is a proud daddy awwww. Such a blessing. Good to hear that ur doing great after csection and that you milk supply is good 

He is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## needafriend

Ya floppy...it was sooo scary and out of control, but fixed pretty quickly thank goodness.


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, I am so glad you are okay now. I know Joe and the boys will have him spoil in so time. Get you some rest. Congrats again.


----------



## jonnanne3

Needa, he is sooooo BEAUTIFUL! I could just eat up those cheeks! Thank you for sending me the pics. Joe does look like a very proud papa! Congrats again! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Needa,I agree he is so handsome and what a proud daddy DH is.So we should be hearing his name next week?lol..

Adanma,I am glad to hear about your talk with your sister and that she is keeping baby.Maybe she just needed someone to tell her that she can do it.Yay for ivf in May.I don't know much about it but I am excited to follow your journey.

Momma,Everyone needs that time off from TTC.I took a month of no opk's or checking cm but in the end I went crazy not knowing when I Oed.FX for you!

Baby dust to all the TTC ladies!Wishing BFP's soon!

AFM,I have had ms very bad this week vomiting non stop.I did not work again last night.I have to stand for 8hrs and there was no way I could do that needing to throw up every thirty minutes.I can't eat so I have no energy.So I am afraid I will lose my job as we can only miss 8 days of work in a year and I have missed 4 already.I am not complaining about the ms but I am complaining about DH.lol..He is being such a butt because I am not getting everything done around the house and that I missed work.He said he works with a lady that did not miss one day while she was pregnant so that really pissed me off!I was not this sick with my other children and had no problem working until delivery,but things are different this time.Blah men!Anyway I am going back to the dr today I have lost 5 pounds this week so he wants me to come in.I know this a rant and I LOVE being pregnant but DH is on my last nerve I had to let it out.lol


----------



## mommax3

fam them boys just dont get it sometimes :( I really hope your ms doesnt last much longer. you did'nt have ms in the begining did you? hopefully the dr. can hook you up with something that might ease your pain :) gl today


----------



## mommax3

needafriend said:


> MY LADIES...
> 
> What a few days. First off.....interent was blocked in whole hospital, so we called and had given our visa to get tv and internet as there was a pc in the room. on the last nite at 9pm..still no connection, she came an hour before we were checking out....monday was a right off for messaging anyone. I WAS SOOOOO SICK. I had a spinal...paralysed from the waist down. They gave me too much and it was paralyzing my lungs...i was freaking out as I couldnt breathe...it was the worst feeling of my life...they gave me IV meds to control it and somehow reverse what was done. Joe was in there...all went well, til I was vomiting like a mad woman while laying down as they had not got baby out yet. Had to puke with my head to the side and get it suctioned out. Baby came......He is HUGE....lol 8lbs 4oz. I will send pics tomorrow So...go back to recovery room at 2pm. ( he was born at 12:55pm) they said I would only have to be there for 20 mins. I was there til 5pm.....vomiting like mad.They gave me three different meds and nothing helped. It was horrible Green bile. Finally they let me back in my room and Joe had to wait in the nursery as they would not let him take baby to the room without me. We had no access to phones and couldnt call my parents til 5pm...they were worried sick.
> I vomited all nite til 10pm....still no food but that was the last thing i was thinking about. My poor boys could hardly visit with me as I was soooo sick Joe closed the curtain. I had no c-section pain at all...weird.
> around 11pm I was feeling good. Tuesday I was feeling great....til around 2pm when after contractions started happening and since he is my 4th baby they were strong....down my thighs. I suffered all nite with that and gas pains. Woke up at 3pm in shock shivering and had to take pain killers. Now....I was let out at around 2pm Wed. Feeling great, eating like everything in site. Contractions mininal...milk is in...baby bathed and snoozing in bouncer chair on vibrate. I am soooo in love. He is amazing. He is a HUGE eater...getting darker by the day and we are so in love with him. Joe has been beyond amazing. He spent each nite with me at the hospital and never left my side. He is the proudest papa I have ever seen.
> 
> I hope all u gals are doing great and are healthy. I can not believe how much time a baby takes up, I forgot....I hardly get to come online nowdays.

Im so sorry you had such a hard time but im sure it was all worth you lil bundle :) I bet you cant take your eyes off of him:baby: congrats again


----------



## needafriend

Thanks for all the congrats. Ya..he has daddys chunkie cheeks and mommas double chin. I have a cute one on my cell but it wont upload online. 

Fam...GL with the sickness, it sucks but hopefully will pass soon. As fro your man, take him with a grain of salt. They don't think before they open their mouths sometimes. Joe now has appreciation for all that I went through and can not believe that he was in my belly, no wonder I was complaining about rib pain. He is almost a full pound bigger than my biggest from my first marriage. Happy second tri!!!

Hugs momma, its a stressful situation ttc, we all know your ache.

AFM...I am ready for a vacation, my 6 year old cried about 15 times yesterday. It was the first day he was home all day with baby. He loves him and is happy but emiotional about everything. This is going to take some adjusting, a breast pump and a glass of wine.


----------



## Adanma

needa: what a scary sounding time you had! Thank goodness it's over and you're home with your little bundle. As for the 6 year old... he'll come around. It's just an adjustment for him and he'll figure it all out soon. I heard some really good advice after I had Preston in regards to trying to still meet all of Ian's needs (then 25 months). They said The older child will remember and the baby won't so sometimes let the baby cry for a bit and let the older one feel like he's still #1. 
Can't wait to get my picture!
fam: men. hurumph! Tell him when he is growing another person inside of himself, he can put his two cents in. That's on par with people who have no kids telling you what you're doing wrong as a parent... Hopefully it was just a bit of stress and he'll get his head out any day now. lol!

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Thanks ladies!

Well no work for me until Tuesday that is a relief.I have lost 5lbs since my last appt so that puts me back at my prepregnancy weight of 133lbs.The dr said I was anemic and dehydrated and he wants to see me back next week.He gave me some kind of shot and no vomit so far.YAY

I am sure DH will come around.I honestly think it is just all new to him.He is always bragging to everyone that I am super woman working full time taking care of four kids cleaning cooking and he never has to do anything.Now he sees I may need some help and I don't think he knows what to do.lol


Needa,I am sure DS will come around it's all so new to him.If it helps any my DD crys like that daily and we don't have a new baby but she is spoiled rotten.lol


Adanma,That is great advise and so true!


----------



## Adanma

fam: it's an adjustment for him I'm sure. When I first started being a stay at home mom Jason and I argued a lot about division of labor. I prefer to handle most of the housework and have him do the outside stuff. However, we have kids that have needs as well especially Ian, and some days the laundry goes undone and it's leftovers for dinner. Sometimes I need help. I had to point out after I had surgery that just becuase I couldn't lift the laundry doesn't mean we all go around in dirty clothes. He had to step it up a bit, but he definately had to be told. Give him a little while and make sure you guys are talking about the changes and what that means for each of you.

AFM: This was the BEST!!!

Ian: You're the luckiest mom in the world because you have ME!
me: You're absolutely right, I am lucky!
Ian: Not every mother gets to have a little boy with Asperger's!

I hope he keeps his confidence as he gets older. It touched me heart to know he sees himself as extra special.

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

fam thank god for modern medicine :)
adenma that is sooo sweet and sooo special what a great lil man :) 
I put a call into the local fs becasue I went today to the gyno for something else and I talked to her about trying for 7 cycles and nothing and when she thinks I should go to the fs and she said go home and call and that i should look into IUI so we shall see what monday brings, not sure if my ins. will cover any of it i had the hsg done and got a letter saying that the ins. is not going to pay cause they dont cover it ugh!!! so Im hoping the ins. covers some of the iui or at least the office visit


----------



## Superstoked

Fam, I hope you feel better soon xx

AFM, the witch got me today. :( On to next month.

xx ladies


----------



## fluterby429

Needa what a scary situation. So glad it all turned out ok. I bet he's just adorable!

Adanma what smart boy you have! Yay for moving forward...you'll have your sweet baby by this time next year for sure!

Fam glad the ms is getting better. Dh will come around I'm sure it's just new to him. 

Momma good luck at the FS! Hopefully it'll pay off with a blessing. 

Afm...been going nuts all day with this government shut down nonsense.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Needa, you baby is so cute. I just want to hug him and kiss me. 

Fam, sorry for you MS I hope it gets better soon. I am sure your hubby will get over it in a minute.

Super, sorry about the :witch:

Momma, I hope your FS appointment goes well.

Hi reeds!!

Flutter, how have you been?


----------



## jonnanne3

mommax3 said:


> fam thank god for modern medicine :)
> adenma that is sooo sweet and sooo special what a great lil man :)
> I put a call into the local fs becasue I went today to the gyno for something else and I talked to her about trying for 7 cycles and nothing and when she thinks I should go to the fs and she said go home and call and that i should look into IUI so we shall see what monday brings, not sure if my ins. will cover any of it i had the hsg done and got a letter saying that the ins. is not going to pay cause they dont cover it ugh!!! so Im hoping the ins. covers some of the iui or at least the office visit

I am sorry they didn't cover your HSG. my insurance tried to fight it too, but I told my doctor to bill them differently so they would cover it. They billed it to check for recurrent miscarriages and then my insurance covered it. My insurance did not cover our IUI and that was about $1000 total out of pocket. That included the sperm wash, meds (which are the most expensive of the total bill!) and the procedure as well. 
Good luck and I hope you are able to get some answers soon! :hugs: 
Adanma, It sounds like you have a very special and sweet son! <3


----------



## mommax3

jonnanne3 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> fam thank god for modern medicine :)
> adenma that is sooo sweet and sooo special what a great lil man :)
> I put a call into the local fs becasue I went today to the gyno for something else and I talked to her about trying for 7 cycles and nothing and when she thinks I should go to the fs and she said go home and call and that i should look into IUI so we shall see what monday brings, not sure if my ins. will cover any of it i had the hsg done and got a letter saying that the ins. is not going to pay cause they dont cover it ugh!!! so Im hoping the ins. covers some of the iui or at least the office visit
> 
> I am sorry they didn't cover your HSG. my insurance tried to fight it too, but I told my doctor to bill them differently so they would cover it. They billed it to check for recurrent miscarriages and then my insurance covered it. My insurance did not cover our IUI and that was about $1000 total out of pocket. That included the sperm wash, meds (which are the most expensive of the total bill!) and the procedure as well.
> Good luck and I hope you are able to get some answers soon! :hugs:
> Adanma, It sounds like you have a very special and sweet son! <3Click to expand...

Thanks momma :) is that how you got your beautiful BFP? my hubby has not been into much medical assistance with ttc but last night he said we should keep trying until september and if still nothing we need to do what we gotta do to get our lil bean so he amazingly is on board :) im still going to talk to the lady on monday and get anything out of the way i need to, so if september comes and were still not preggo we can just get to it!! I feel like there is some light at the end of the tunnel! your not the first TR girl to have IUI do the trick which gives me some relief. how many did you have before your bfp?


----------



## jonnanne3

mommax3 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> fam thank god for modern medicine :)
> adenma that is sooo sweet and sooo special what a great lil man :)
> I put a call into the local fs becasue I went today to the gyno for something else and I talked to her about trying for 7 cycles and nothing and when she thinks I should go to the fs and she said go home and call and that i should look into IUI so we shall see what monday brings, not sure if my ins. will cover any of it i had the hsg done and got a letter saying that the ins. is not going to pay cause they dont cover it ugh!!! so Im hoping the ins. covers some of the iui or at least the office visit
> 
> I am sorry they didn't cover your HSG. my insurance tried to fight it too, but I told my doctor to bill them differently so they would cover it. They billed it to check for recurrent miscarriages and then my insurance covered it. My insurance did not cover our IUI and that was about $1000 total out of pocket. That included the sperm wash, meds (which are the most expensive of the total bill!) and the procedure as well.
> Good luck and I hope you are able to get some answers soon! :hugs:
> Adanma, It sounds like you have a very special and sweet son! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks momma :) is that how you got your beautiful BFP? my hubby has not been into much medical assistance with ttc but last night he said we should keep trying until september and if still nothing we need to do what we gotta do to get our lil bean so he amazingly is on board :) im still going to talk to the lady on monday and get anything out of the way i need to, so if september comes and were still not preggo we can just get to it!! I feel like there is some light at the end of the tunnel! your not the first TR girl to have IUI do the trick which gives me some relief. how many did you have before your bfp?Click to expand...

Unfortunately it has taken us 4 years (on the 12th it will be 4 years) and 5 miscarriages later. We still don't know about this little bean yet. I am not quite 5 weeks yet and we won't know anything about this one for another week or 2. So we will see if this pregnancy is a good viable one. We have never had a heartbeat before and hopefully we will have one this time. My pregnancy tests are super dark so that is a good sign, but I am not getting my hopes up until we see a little flicker. 
I had one HSG done August 2009 and 1 round of IUI done with no luck. We have been NTNP since August last year and this is our second pregnancy since then. Our last one was lost on Christmas eve and I was right at 4 weeks. I had blood tests to confirm pregnancy and miscarriage as well. 
I hope you are able to get some answers and hopefully you can get your :bfp: without medical intervention. 
Just so you don't freak out about it taking us so long with so many miscarriages, let me tell you that 1: I am 39 and 2: My tubes are 2.5 on the right and 3.0 on the left. So my chances aren't as good as someone younger with longer tubes. 
Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Jonnanne,It is so understable that you are not getting your hopes up but we are cheering you and this little bean on!Lots of prayers that this LO sticks!!


----------



## needafriend

Jonnanne, I am praying for your bean as well.I hear ya on the age thingy...its a sure scare as it is a factor. I am going to be 38 this year but my Dr said now days it's not that old? 

Adanma,your little man is a sweetheart.

Hiya to fluter, fam, ready, momma, super, reeds and anyone else I missed.

My little man was up all nite cause I let him sleep too long yesterday while shopping all day. Opps...lol. We paid the price. 

Girls...I want to thank u so much for all the support and cheering on you have given me for almost a yer now, u are all so amazing and are close to my heart. I can't wait to be here to cheer u all on with your baby journey and pregnancies. HUGS to u all!!!


----------



## fluterby429

jonnanne I hope this is a super sticky for you!

Momma I have heard from several people that if your doc codes it like he is checking you for heavy periods, basically anything but fertility it will cover it. I know when I had mine I saw there were lots of codes for that exact proceedure. It's worth a try to call the doctor back and see if they could resubmit it under a different code.

Sorry all...I'm just not with it lately. I'm pretty down in the dumps and missing my love too much. May 12 marks one year of living seperatly. I'm sticking to the hcg diet. I haven't weighed myself today but as of yesterday I was down about 10lbs in 6 days. 

Love to all! Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## mommax3

joanne what a hard journey you have had im sooo sorry it makes mine seem so minor, Im praying for you little bean and I hope the next 1-2 weeks goes quick for you so you can see your baby's heart beat and have a little relief :)
flutter I heard about that diet on dr. oz, do you like it and does it seem managable? your hubby is in the military right? im sorry your missing him :( also thanks for the heads up on the dr.s codes I will give them a call tomorrow :)


----------



## fluterby429

Momma my dh is in the Army. He is currently in Iraq until Sept. Then he stays in TX where he is stationed until Nov. So it'll be roughly 18 mo of separation. In that time frame I will have seen him about 30 days total! Sucks! The hcg is tough but I'm hanging in there. When you see the weight fall off it's a real motivator. I'm going to start back at the Y tomorrow 2-3 days a week for 30 min card. I can't add too much in cause of the low calorie diet. I'm sooo hopeful to loose some real weight.


----------



## mommax3

fluterby429 said:


> Momma my dh is in the Army. He is currently in Iraq until Sept. Then he stays in TX where he is stationed until Nov. So it'll be roughly 18 mo of separation. In that time frame I will have seen him about 30 days total! Sucks! The hcg is tough but I'm hanging in there. When you see the weight fall off it's a real motivator. I'm going to start back at the Y tomorrow 2-3 days a week for 30 min card. I can't add too much in cause of the low calorie diet. I'm sooo hopeful to loose some real weight.

flutter thats got to be real hard :( im sorry Im sure you cant wait for nov to get here!!!! I on the other had could totally handle my hubby being gone for a long time lol I bet my house would stay clean :) Congrats on the weight loss, when he sees you again it will be a sweet lil surprise. I bet you get your BFP! as soon as you guys meet up again the passion will be intense :blush:


----------



## needafriend

FYI....my sons name is Lamine Brent Sarr. Lamine is after dh brother and gpa and Brent is after my dad and my oldests middle name and Sarr is our surname.


----------



## famof6

needafriend said:


> FYI....my sons name is Lamine Brent Sarr. Lamine is after dh brother and gpa and Brent is after my dad and my oldests middle name and Sarr is our surname.

That is a beautiful name!:thumbup:I hope you two are doing well!


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, A very beautiful name. 

I hope all is well with all my TR ladies.


----------



## fluterby429

Needa great name with roots too!

Aww Fam you gotta sweet peach!


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies just checking in to say hi and to see how everyone is doing...my internet is down so will be back by the weekend


----------



## needafriend

Girls....so quiet, I actually had two mins to stalk the thread and there are barely any posts. How is everyone these days? The weather here is amazing and the snow is almost gone. My mil is here for a month from africa, she is so nice. I am lucky.....lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

Yes it is very quiet her lately. 

Needa, how is the baby boy doing? I am glad your MIL is there and helping that is always a good thing.


----------



## famof6

It really has been quiet.I hope everyone is busy catching those eggs!!!

Needa,It's great that MIL is there to see the little man and you are lucky you can be the perfect DIL and then she goes home.lol

Ready,How you doing?

Anxious,It's good to see you post!

AFM,I have been feeling a little better.Back at work!Blah.I am just wishing the time away it seems to drag by one week and the next is gone before I know it.

I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi Fam, I am doing well. waiting to ovulate. Wow you are already 13 weeks. Yay!!

How is everyone else.

Reeds, how are you and baby Gunner? Is he sleeping at night?


----------



## needafriend

Mr lamine is doing great. He is kinda getting into a routine at nite and sleeping really well. (fingers crossed) We are going to get my stiches out today and his circumsition as well. I am getting exctied as we have the baby party sat and all my family will be here tomorrow. I miss my sisters kids sooo much, will be great for all the cousins to be together. 
Ready....hope that u catch that egg this cycle.
Fam,.,...glad ur feeling better but poo poo and having to work. Those darn bills eh.
Hope all you other quiet gals are fantastic....


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, I hope he gets into a routine too. Let us know how the party goes. I know you are excited.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Needa, what an awesome name! I will inbox you my email address so I can get a peek at that lil guy! :) Hope the party goes well! 

Ready, FX hun!!

Fam, time for a bump pic? :) hehe

Hello to each and everyone of you ladies :hugs:

AFM, af left the building today, so soon time to try again. I have very little patience these days...have no get up and go, feel like a blob haha. TTC has never been so stressful!

love you ladies xo


----------



## Anxious5

Well not much going on with me I plan on going to Mexico and visiting my hubby I cant wait its been 2 months and i miss him sooooo much

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ready4onemore said:


> Hi Fam, I am doing well. waiting to ovulate. Wow you are already 13 weeks. Yay!!
> 
> How is everyone else.
> 
> Reeds, how are you and baby Gunner? Is he sleeping at night?

Hey Ready. He sleeps pretty good...last night was our first rough night and I had given him a belly ache from eating some yummy cooked cabbage that didn't agree with him. He is a great...will update more later


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, glad to know AF left so now you can get this TTC train started.

Anxious, wow 2 months! I hope you catch the egg when you do get to see hinm.

Reeds, glad to know he is sleeping well. Sorry about his tummy ache. 

Where are the rest of you lovely ladies?!


----------



## jonnanne3

Sorry I have been mia ladies. I have been here and there but just more lurking than anything. Also with the grandbabies here all the time, it is really hard staying on for any length of time. Today I have a little break but I have a TON of work! Also today is our 10 year wedding anniversary!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: :happydance: 
I am glad to hear all the babies are growing and doing so well. i hope everyone else is good! 
Ready, glad to see you are doing good! :hugs:
AFM, we are waiting until next week to see about getting a scan. I want to know that they should see something and hopefully they will see something! I will keep you all posted!


----------



## famof6

Happy Anniversary Jonnanne!!!:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Joanne, Happy anniversary!!! Can't wait to hear about your scan.

Fam, we need bump pic you are about to go into a 2nd trimester and we have not bump pic. :cry:


----------



## famof6

Ready,That is on my To-Do-List for the weekend get a bump pic up.Actually I haven't taken any yet but will get DH to this weekend.:thumbup:He is back to working evening so I don't see him to the weekends.:cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

I will be looking forward to seeing the pic.

Adanma, how are you doing? Your IVF is coming up soon right?

Reeds, I hope you can get some free time we would love to know how you are adjusting.

Needa, let us know how the party goes.

Flutter, how are you doing on the diet? I have changed my eating and started walking almost daily.

Super, I hope you catch the eggie this cycle.


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Jonnanne! 

Glad the bouncing baby boys are doing well!

I'm on day 12 of the 500 cal portion of the diet. I started last Monday. I'm bummed this morning cause I didn't even loose one ounce! I'm down about .6oz shy of 15lbs. Sounds great but I can't even tell. Oh well moving forward. Hopefully tomorrow will show some loss cause if not then I'll have to do the only 6 apples to eat all day and min. Water. That'll suck!

Hope everyone is ready for the weekend!


----------



## Adanma

Sorry I've been missing! So busy right now. Between autism month and this IVF thing I have no time. I also have to renew my green card right now which is another expensive time consuming thing... great. Anyway happy anniversary jonnanne! Good luck with the u/s. fam looking forward to seeing the bump!

AFM: yes ready I am soon going to be doing my cycle! I start injectable meds on wednesday! Kinda scary, but exciting! They are anticipating my embryo transfer will be aroung the 16th or 17th of may!

Hope everyone is well and happy

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I am so excited for you. :happydance:


----------



## floppyears

Happy Anniversary Jonnanne!
Adanma- How exciting i knw a couple ladies just have done mini ivf and just got bfp yay! How exciting :)

Hi Needa, Ready, Super, flutter, fam 

afm- yay! we got taxes for our business and personal done just in time whew. I know it has to be postmarked by the 18th this year but still yay we got it and we are happy with our refund :)


----------



## Anxious5

ready4onemore said:


> Super, glad to know AF left so now you can get this TTC train started.
> 
> Anxious, wow 2 months! I hope you catch the egg when you do get to see hinm.
> 
> Reeds, glad to know he is sleeping well. Sorry about his tummy ache.
> 
> Where are the rest of you lovely ladies?!

I hope so to... Now I have a question is it possible to tell if ur tubes are blocked by a sonogram? :shrug:


----------



## ready4onemore

Anxious5 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Super, glad to know AF left so now you can get this TTC train started.
> 
> Anxious, wow 2 months! I hope you catch the egg when you do get to see hinm.
> 
> Reeds, glad to know he is sleeping well. Sorry about his tummy ache.
> 
> Where are the rest of you lovely ladies?!
> 
> I hope so to... Now I have a question is it possible to tell if ur tubes are blocked by a sonogram? :shrug:Click to expand...

I am not sure but I think you have to have HSG done.


----------



## Anxious5

Thats wat I was thinking also....


----------



## famof6

Bump pic as promised.13w6d!For some reason I get error when trying to insert from photobucket but it if you click it it gets bigger..And yes I am aware that I am huge for 3 months.lol
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Bump pic as promised.13w6d!For some reason I get error when trying to insert from photobucket but it if you click it it gets bigger..And yes I am aware that I am huge for 3 months.lol

Very nice bump! Thanks for feeding our bump fetish. LOL


----------



## mommax3

FAM I love it!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Fam that is a fab bump!


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I'd say to be accurate you would need an hsg.

Down close to another 3 lbs as of this morning!!! So close to 18 lbs on morning of day 13! I'm so excited and hungry lol! I'm fitting into some old jeans.


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx flutter That was wat I was thinking to...That is a very nice pic of ur bump and Congrats


----------



## Superstoked

Fam, what a lovely bump! :)


----------



## mommax3

OMG girls im preggo!!!!! im sooooo excited and nervous at the same time! calling the dr. first thing in the am


----------



## floppyears

Beautiful baby bump Fam :)


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> OMG girls im preggo!!!!! im sooooo excited and nervous at the same time! calling the dr. first thing in the am

OMG I am so excited for you. Praise God!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Momma I am so happy for you!! Congrats!! 

Fam that is a adorable bump pic!!

FLuter that is awesome on the weight loss!!

How is everyone?? So sorry I haven't been on...Gunner is keeping me busy. I will post some new pics of Gunner this week. :)


----------



## famof6

mommax3 said:


> OMG girls im preggo!!!!! im sooooo excited and nervous at the same time! calling the dr. first thing in the am


You have so made my day Momma!!!Super congrats to you and lots of sticky vibes!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## famof6

I am so jealous of all this weight loss ladies.Good Job!

Reeds,Can't wait to see pics of Gunner!!

Momma,If you get bored you can always post BFP pics.We love to see them.lol


----------



## mommax3

thanks guys im super tired tonight fam but I will try to post some tomorrow :) Im really nervous cant wait to get all my levels done


----------



## famof6

mommax3 said:


> thanks guys im super tired tonight fam but I will try to post some tomorrow :) Im really nervous cant wait to get all my levels done

Get use to being super tired!FX for great #'s!!


----------



## Anxious5

congrats mommax3!!!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Momma I'm so glad I logged on....huge congrats. I'm too excited. 

Another 1.6 loss this morning on day 14 for a total of 18lbs!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Momma on your :bfp: :happydance: I can't wait to see your piccies and hear your numbers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

fluterby429 said:


> Aww Momma I'm so glad I logged on....huge congrats. I'm too excited.
> 
> Another 1.6 loss this morning on day 14 for a total of 18lbs!!!

you go girl with the weight loss!!!!!


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies.....Firstly Congrats Mommax happy and healthy 9 months to you...well done fluter on your weight loss....fam nice big bump....

Hello to everyone else hope your all well

Afm well not been on much lately what with work and kids and life in general its hard to get on here sometimes...cant wait to see some more pics of baby gunner

well im enjoying a weeks holiday from work have to say work a little easier now and counselling is helping me so much to get rid of negative bad feelings and def recommend if anyone thinking of going...

We off camping on thurs to theme park for a few days cant wait and hope the weather holds up and stays nice.

Im on 10 dpo today and tested a hour ago have posted it in pregnancy tests looks BFN to me so will wait few days and test again x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Flutter, Congrats on the weight loss.

Momma, how are you feeling today? Has it sunk in yet? How is DH feeling?

Josey, glad work is getting better and that counselling is helping. 

Afm, not sure if "Oed" but FF says it thinks I may have between CD8-14. But I never got a smiley face on my OPK.:growlmad: But when I took the stick out to trash it the line was dark the first day and lighter and lighter the next day. I have be using my OPKs since CD10. WTH?!! So to vent but I am confused:wacko:.


----------



## Adanma

momma: congrats!! yay!

fam: nice bump!

josey: glad you are feeling a bit better.

fluter: nice work!

ready: opk's always frustrated me too. I never knew when it was dark enough. I would also have a dark line and then it would get lighter and then it would be really dark again so I never knew.

AFM: we had the autism walk and safety fair yesterday. It went really well and there was a good turnout. Beautiful weather. Ian had a puzzle piece shaved in his head (which I don't recommend anyone else try with an autistic kid as it ended up taking almost a full hour and he was so squirmy and bouncy it was near impossible..) and the local paper took pictures so we may be in the paper! All the kids had a great time. Ian was a bit stimmy last night, but that's to be expected.

My meds come today so I'm stuck at home waiting so I can sign for them. I hope they don't come when I need to go pick Ian up from school... I also have to get the oil changed in the van and have them fix the auto door. It's sticking. grrrr. And I need to get some papers signed a notarized, and pick up medical records. So I hope the meds come soon because I'm BUSY! lol!

Hope all is well with you ladies

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Ready I think opk's confuse a lot of people. They've stumped me a time or two!

Josey fx'd for you!!!

Adanma Elohim on the meds...girl it's getting so close! Very exciting! Glad the Autism Walk went great!

Momma I can't wait to hear your numbers! Make sure they check you prog level as well. 

Anothe pound down this morning. I hope I can keep this up! I'm only got enough to do 30 days if drops then I have to take a 30 day break and do the maintenance phase. I'll probably be dieting until the end of summer. It's gonna suck at all the holiday functions for sure! Oh well...it'll be worth it in the end. I'm hoping the weight loss will help me get pregnant asap when lovey gets back!


----------



## mommax3

ready im stillon cloud 9 and at the same time hoping everythin is ok I called for my levels but it went to the voice mail :( they dont seem very educated with tr girls at my ob, my dr. is awsome but the nurse seemed like sending me for betas was stupid and made no since she said whats the point it wont rule out eptopic! ugh she sent me anyway and I go again wednesday. when should I request a scan since the nurse doesnt seem like she will offer it?
adenma congrats on the drugs lol that means your one step closer :)
flutter your going to be soooooo skinny! you go girl and thanks I will ask them tomorrow when i call to send a script for that too.
ready i say throw the opks out the window those things are soooo frustrating


----------



## ready4onemore

Momma, still on :cloud9: with you.

I know OPKs are confusing but I was using the smiley face ones.:shrug:


----------



## mommax3

my betas were 77 at 13 dpo and the nurse was cold and said that she thinks its eptopic becasue my numbers should be over 500 :( what do you guys think


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> my betas were 77 at 13 dpo and the nurse was cold and said that she thinks its eptopic becasue my numbers should be over 500 :( what do you guys think

Check is website out https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml 
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml 

I believe your are probaly about 3 weeks. So I would say you are normal. Find another doctors office that is more friendly.


----------



## mommax3

ready4onemore said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> my betas were 77 at 13 dpo and the nurse was cold and said that she thinks its eptopic becasue my numbers should be over 500 :( what do you guys think
> 
> Check is website out https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html
> 
> Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
> hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :
> 
> 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
> 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
> 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
> 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
> 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
> 13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
> 17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
> 25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
> Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
> 
> I believe your are probaly about 3 weeks. So I would say you are normal. Find another doctors office that is more friendly.Click to expand...

thanks ready I love my dr. there its the stupid nurse that needs a talking to!!!!but of course my dr. is on vacation


----------



## ready4onemore

Momma, make sure you voice that to your doc when he returns. Also maybe print something out about TRs and give it to her so she will understand. She might get mad but she needs to know so that she can do her job. Also you may want to refer another TR lady but she might scare them away. 
But don't let worry settle in you mind. Be at peace being peggers. I am praying for you daily. :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

ready4onemore said:


> Momma, make sure you voice that to your doc when he returns. Also maybe print something out about TRs and give it to her so she will understand. She might get mad but she needs to know so that she can do her job. Also you may want to refer another TR lady but she might scare them away.
> But don't let worry settle in you mind. Be at peace being peggers. I am praying for you daily. :hugs:

thank you so much ready i need the prayers and thats a good idea about printing something out about TR :) I will do that. Im trying to be at peace I swear lol


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Momma, make sure you voice that to your doc when he returns. Also maybe print something out about TRs and give it to her so she will understand. She might get mad but she needs to know so that she can do her job. Also you may want to refer another TR lady but she might scare them away.
> But don't let worry settle in you mind. Be at peace being peggers. I am praying for you daily. :hugs:
> 
> thank you so much ready i need the prayers and thats a good idea about printing something out about TR :) I will do that. Im trying to be at peace I swear lolClick to expand...

I know it is hard but please try or it will drive you insane and you want enjoy what God has given you.


----------



## fluterby429

Momma I think your numbers are right on. I have very rarely heard anyone going at 13 dpo and have such high numbers. Have you had the hsg? Sorry I dont remember right off if you have or not. I saw go in tomorrow for another draw and (yes I'm pushing it) for a draw on your prog level. I'm adimate about that cause I've seen way too many TR gals loose bc of low prog when it can be corrected if caught in time. 

Hang in there sister and think positive.


----------



## needafriend

Well....lots of news here, my modem was buggered for a few days and I had no internet. 

Momma...CONGRATS and your numbers are higher than mine were. WOW....fantastic news. H&H nine to u and babes.

Fluter,....congrats on the weight loss. Keep it up girl, find that sexy Ready speaks of. LOL

Fam...great bump. WOW...time is moving quick now

Adanma...congrats on starting the meds, things got rolling fast for u, I am sooo happy.

Reeds....how is Gunner doing? Keepin u busy. LOL

HIya to Jonanne, josie, super, Ready and all the other ladies on here. I hope u are all well and happy.

AFM...my boy keeps me busy, its so amazing to have him out and enjoying life with us. Things have been busy, we had the baby party and it was great. Had all my family in town as well which was awesome.Baby got spoiled with tons of gifts etc. Now to put it away. Lamine has his two week apt today to get weighted etc. He is a eater so I am sure he gained lots. I lost 21 pounds the first week and feel amazing....fit a pair of jeans I havent wore since 6 months before I got pg. 

I better get off here as Landon is needing a pick up from school....just not enough hours in the day sometimes.
Take care and will pop in later.....chow


----------



## Adanma

oh wow momma! I have never heard of anyone having levels over 500 at that point! I think the print out is a great idea. I did something similar at my dental office about autism and nitrous oxide and the potential danger in regression etc so that they knew why I was declining it for my son. You can never have too much info so I say go for it!

shots start tomorrow! aaaaah! lol

Adanma


----------



## jonnanne3

Momma, I can't believe she said that! I don't know anyone whos levels at 13 DPO have EVER been over 500! WTF? That just really makes me mad! 77 is a GREAT number for 13 DPO! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Needa! I'm sure that baby is keeping you plenty busy! 21 lbs wowzers! That's awesome.

Jonnanne how's things going for you? Feeling any preggo symptoms?

Adanma...omg girl it's really here! I know you are over the moon excited!

Navy how you doing?


----------



## jonnanne3

fluterby429 said:


> Thanks Needa! I'm sure that baby is keeping you plenty busy! 21 lbs wowzers! That's awesome.
> 
> Jonnanne how's things going for you? Feeling any preggo symptoms?
> 
> Adanma...omg girl it's really here! I know you are over the moon excited!
> 
> Navy how you doing?

Hey! Thank you for thinking of me. I am feeling some symptoms but I am really trying not to get my hopes up at all! I am ridiciously constipated! My bb's are very sore! I pee all thoughout the night and I am having bouts of nausea off and on throughout the day. I am spotting everyday, once a day and that is it! It is driving me mad! We go to the doctor on Thursday to see if they see anything. I am trying not to get my hopes up, but we will see. Please continue to keep us in your thoughts and prayers! Thank you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Momma,The nurse it nuts!:haha:The first # doesn't really mean much its the following #'s and that they double and some women take longer to double.My dr is also not use to TR ladies and did not want to do betas but he did because I pushed it and cried when he said he didn't think we needed it.lol..Have they said anything about a scan?I know we all need early scans but I strongly suggest waiting until you are able to see something before getting one.I cried for a week when we seen nothing just to find out a week later everything was fine.Also my betas at 13dpo was 27.


Needa,YAY for the growing little man.Glad to hear the family had a great time.:thumbup:for the weight loss!

Jonnanne,Everything crossed that the scan goes great and you get to see your little bean!

Adanma,Yay for starting meds!I agree it is going quickly you are going to have that BFP in no time!


----------



## fluterby429

Jonnanne I hope all is well with your peanut! I would most certainly have your prog checked especially since you are spotting. Lol I'm sorry I'm a big pusher of that. I know when it's my time if ever that will be the one thing I will have checked asap. Don't know if I will play the beta game though.


----------



## ready4onemore

jonnanne3 said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Needa! I'm sure that baby is keeping you plenty busy! 21 lbs wowzers! That's awesome.
> 
> Jonnanne how's things going for you? Feeling any preggo symptoms?
> 
> Adanma...omg girl it's really here! I know you are over the moon excited!
> 
> Navy how you doing?
> 
> Hey! Thank you for thinking of me. I am feeling some symptoms but I am really trying not to get my hopes up at all! I am ridiciously constipated! My bb's are very sore! I pee all thoughout the night and I am having bouts of nausea off and on throughout the day. I am spotting everyday, once a day and that is it! It is driving me mad! We go to the doctor on Thursday to see if they see anything. I am trying not to get my hopes up, but we will see. Please continue to keep us in your thoughts and prayers! Thank you ladies! :hugs:Click to expand...

Praying for you sweetie.


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks ladies! I already take prometrium everyday. I was prescribed that about 3 years ago and I was taking it regularly until we went to NTNP and now I started taking it when I found out I was pregnant. 
On a good note: I didn't spot yesterday at all! That doesn't mean it isn't going to happen today, but I didn't yesterday! :happydance: I will take the small good things! Hopefully tomorrow will be good, but we will see. I am still really not trying to get my hopes up.
Thank you again ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

MAN!!! just wrote a big note and gone..poof! Grrrrrr

Fluter, yay for the weight loss! I have a wedding to go to in 6 weeks and would love to lose a few pounds, but I have been gaining instead! lol

Ready, Fx you caught that eggie hun xox.

Momma, Congrats again my friend xo So exciting!

Jonnanne, I am sure your lil one is in the right place and all will be ok. You are in my thoughts xo

Hello to all my TR ladies :Hugs:

AFM, It is baby making time again! Should O in the next 2 or 3 days. We are very very serious about it this cycle and will do it upside down if we have to! LOL I am feeling a little stressed about it all, it seems to be the only thing DH speaks of these days, he wants this sooo bad, as do I but I feel bad that I have not yet been able to give him his very own ya know? I will be in the TWW in a few days, have lots of O signs, so here is to a sticky one ladies!

xo


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies,...did a test this 12dpo its in pregnancy tests looks bfn to me could you have a look and give me your opionion...thank youuuu x


----------



## mommax3

jonnanne I hear alot of woman talking about spotting in the first trimester thread and everything is fine :) dont stress momma I know easier said then done Im a big stesser good luck at your scan im sure everything is great!!
fam I have an us on may 3rd I will be 5 weeks 6 days at that point when did you have your scan? 
Super woootwooot you get that egg girl!!! do you know your Oday? im no expert but i was getting really tired of all the bding that it wasnt fun so i did it the 2 days before I oed and we did'nt even do it on oday and I was ok with that becasue we had good random sex for once and I knew i got some good days in. I know esier saidthen done but if you get stressed pull back a little I have seen a few bfp when people are chill :) It seems were on a role with bfp so im sure you girls are al next keep em coming :)


----------



## mommax3

Flutter I woke up this am and put my big girl pants on I called the mean nurse told her I want my progesterone level done and she said it wasnt necessary but i said I dont care and bam! she faxed the script to the lab :) yay!!! thanks for the advice I will let you girls know as soon as I here tomorrow pray my numbers double and my progesterone is great!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, I feel the same way at this point. I will DTD standing on my hands, that way the :spermy: will have the perfect aim. LOL

Josey, I will look at it in a minute for you hon. FX for you.

Momma, good for you. Nasty ole nurse. I would still try to educated her though. Please make sure you tell the doc too. 

AFM, not sure what DPO I am but I have good feeling I am preggers!! Therefore, I am PUPO (*P*regnant *U*ntil *P*roven *O*therwise)!


----------



## Adanma

oooooo ready! Fx! 

josey I will head over and look

had my first injection today. Grossed my son out! hahahaa! That made it worth it!

hope everyone is having a lovely day

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Good deal Jonnanne. Yay for no spotting. Momma is right could be peanut snuggling in further! I spotted one day with both of my boys around 8 weeks. 

Momma I'm glad you put your panties on lol! That nurse needs to be educated and your doctor needs to be informed of her rudeness and lack of professionalism. 

Ready...OMG I'm super excited! Can't wait to see a BFP pic from you!

Adanma....woohoo!!!

Super good luck sister!!!


----------



## mommax3

REady all my fingers and toes are crossed for you girl :)
adanma yay to the begining of something special :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ladies hope everyone is well...


new Gunner pic


----------



## mommax3

OMG!!! Gunner is sooooo cute :)
Im sooo excited to say my betas are 232 not only did they double the trippled!!!!! they said they are good with my numbers and they will see me in may for my US :) oh flutter my progesterone was good too :) thanks again


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, He such a cutie.

Momma, :happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you. Yay for good numbers.

Navy, where art thou?

Joanne, how are you?

Floppy, I hope all is well.

Needa, I hope you are enjoying your MIL stay.

Adanma, how are the injections coming along?

Flutter, how small are you today? LOL

Josey, hi sweetie.

I am sorry if I missed anyone. 

AFM, nothing to report.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Momma those are fab numbers!! 

Ready where are you in your cycle?? 

Happy Birthday Anna(Navy)!!

Jonanne how are things?? WHen is your scan or they giving you a early one? 

Catch me up ladies...whats new with everyone??


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Momma those are fab numbers!!
> 
> Ready where are you in your cycle??
> 
> Happy Birthday Anna(Navy)!!
> 
> Jonanne how are things?? WHen is your scan or they giving you a early one?
> 
> Catch me up ladies...whats new with everyone??

I think I am 6DPO. My chart was kind of wacky this month. But I feel good about this month.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good deal Ready. Mine was wacky the month with Gunner. FX


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good deal Ready. Mine was wacky the month with Gunner. FX

I pray it is a good sign. I really feel good about it though. 

I a weird dream the other morning. I dreamt that I had a boy and girl and the little boy was extra BAD. For whatever reason I let my kids go in the backyard and pee like we do the dog. LOL In the dream my neighbor was looking of the fence like "Really?" I know very weird.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL thats so funny!! thats a good sign and a sign of increase of progestrone!! My crazy dreams were all through my pregnancy and man made me wonder what I was thinking and where they came from. LOL


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> LOL thats so funny!! thats a good sign and a sign of increase of progestrone!! My crazy dreams were all through my pregnancy and man made me wonder what I was thinking and where they came from. LOL

I know I was like WTH. I know I wouldn't let my kids pee outside. My DH was laughing at me.


----------



## mommax3

Ready I hope this is it for you girl sound good to me :)


----------



## famof6

Reeds,He is soo adorable!!

Ready,FX for you!!Us women are usually right when we have those positive feelings!

Momma,:happydance:

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


AFM,I am still looking for my energy to return it is MIA!!2 more nights of work then I am on vacation for a week.YAY.I also have s dr's appt. Monday so excited for that.The kids have CRCT next week so lots of studying going on here.I will have 2 in middle school next year.My babies are growing up.:cry:


----------



## needafriend

Ready...toes and fingers crossed for u!!! It's your turn.

Jonanne...I spotted lots with my pg, actually 3 out of 4 pgs, and had gushed with two of them. Our bodies are weird so dont worry girl, praying for u and your bean.

Fam...almost 15 weeks, wow.

Adanma.....so excited u started your journey. FX for u.

Momma...great numbers.

Big hello's to everyone else.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He is awake for a pic finally. LOL


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> He is awake for a pic finally. LOL
> 
> View attachment 195709

OMG I am in love.:kiss:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Ready...here is one of Mommy & Gunner


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks Ready...here is one of Mommy & Gunner
> 
> View attachment 195712

That should be your profile pic. 

Do you flat iron your hair? I don't know why I thought it was straight.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

no I wear it curly all the time...too lazy to straighten it. lol


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Momma! Omg I'm sooo excited. Sorry I pushed the prog test. It just something simple to check n fix but devastating if low ya know. Better to be safe than sorry is the way I look at it. 

Aww Fam the joys of being preggo exhausted. Hopefully energy is around the corner 

Sandi Gunner is absolutely adorable!!!

Ready I can't wait for you to test! 

I'm down 20.4 lbs on morning of day 18. I think it might be more cause af started yesterday and I'm a big bloater. I'm going to continue this diet out for the max of 43 days. Do the maintenance phase for the 6 wks and then do it again. I'm pretty much used to it now and the thought of adding foods in like I will have to do during the 6 weeks scares me to death. I sometimes think about something yummy I'd like to eat and then I'm like nahhh I'd rather not. My bday is the 29th and I planned on cheating and eating something yummy and having drinks with friends but I'm scared of gaining a pound lol


----------



## josey123

Morning ladies reeds he is lovely....nice pic of you both afm due at today but cant test we camping at a theme park so not sure whether the shop sell any...hmmmmm...if not arrived by tomorrow then will be on the hunt....went to docs on wed to see about veg he goin to get in touch with consultant who did reversal and see wat he suggests as wen I had surgery they took pics of my remaining tube so maybe able to see something from them who knows x


----------



## jonnanne3

Good morning ladies! I am sorry I didn't post yesterday. I did post in my journal, but I was exhausted and could barely hold my eyes open. 
Our scan went AMAZING! We were sitting there and they had a new ultrasound tech there and I gave her my history and told her I really wasn't expecting to see anything, as we never had before. (Never have we seen a baby or a heartbeat at all throughtout the other 5 pregnancies) She told me that she could turn off my monitor so if there wasn't anything there, I wouldn't have to see it. I told her not to because I was prepared. Then as soon as the scan started, I saw the flutter IMMEDIATELY! I was crying my eyes out! It was as if it was the first time I had ever seen anything like it! It was amazing! Jon was smiling from ear to ear! According to my LMP I am 6 weeks 3 days, but the baby is measuing 6 weeks 4 days, giving me a due date of 12-12-11, which would be my fathers 70th birthday! :happydance: :cry: :cloud9: [-o&lt; That made me cry more! I knew that it was going to be close to my dads birthday, but not right on it! That makes it that much more special! 
Then after the scan, she gave us 2 pictures and we went to see the doctor and he is SO HAPPY for us! He gave me a huge hug and told me that he is so excited for us. He told me that I could resume all normal activities (ie: sex, bowling, caring for our grandbabies) and just listen to my body and if it says to slow down, then slow down. I got my very first prenantal gift bag!!!!!!!! :happydance: He examined me and my uterus is tilted (Which I knew) and swollen (GREAT THING) and my cervix is high, thick and closed! 
So everything is looking very good! Needless to say, Jon and I are over the moon! :cloud9:
Without further adu, here is our precious miracle baby bean Clifton:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Clifton 04-21-2011.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommax3

jonnanne3 said:


> Good morning ladies! I am sorry I didn't post yesterday. I did post in my journal, but I was exhausted and could barely hold my eyes open.
> Our scan went AMAZING! We were sitting there and they had a new ultrasound tech there and I gave her my history and told her I really wasn't expecting to see anything, as we never had before. (Never have we seen a baby or a heartbeat at all throughtour the other 5 pregnancies) She told me that she could turn off my monitor so if there wasn't anything there, I wouldn't have to see it. I told her not to because I was prepared. Then as soon as the scan started, I saw the flutter IMMEDIATELY! I was crying my eyes out! It was as if it was the first time I had ever seen anything like it! It was amazing! Jon was smiling from ear to ear! According to my LMP I am 6 weeks 3 days, but the baby is measuing 6 weeks 4 days, giving me a due date of 12-12-11, which would be my fathers 70th birthday! :happydance: :cry: :cloud9: [-o&lt; That made me cry more! I knew that it was going to be close to my dads birthday, but not right on it! That makes it that much more special!
> Then after the scan, she gave us 2 pictures and we went to see the doctor and he is SO HAPPY for us! He gave me a huge hug and told me that he is so excited for us. He told me that I could resume all normal activities (ie: sex, bowling, caring for our grandbabies) and just listen to my body and if it says to slow down, then slow down. I got my very first prenantal gift bag!!!!!!!! :happydance: He examined me and my uterus is tilted (Which I knew) and swollen (GREAT THING) and my cervix is high, thick and closed!
> So everything is looking very good! Needless to say, Jon and I are over the moon! :cloud9:
> Without further adu, here is our precious miracle baby bean Clifton:

joanne:cry:im so happy for you I teared up! what a happy happy day!!!! That couldnt have been a abetter appointment if you tried :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you Momma! Congratulations on your numbers! They are FANTASTIC! 
BTW, me and hubby are not getting back on the shaggin wagon for at least another week or so. I am just too scared! He understands, but he doesn't like! LOL! :blush: But he knows it is for a good reason and he is being a very paitient husband! Bless his heart!


----------



## mommax3

were you guys told by your dr. not to bd? or was this your decision? my hubby would die lol the day I took my test he was like ok lets go upstairs cause in a few months I wont be getting any lol


----------



## famof6

Jonnanne,that is the greatest news!!I am so thrilled for you!!:happydance::happydance:

Josey,:hi:FX she does NOT show!!

Needa,I hope you and little man are doing well!!

Reeds,He is such a cutie and so big!You look terrific too!!

Fluter,Wow you have that weight falling off!!Congrats!I have been terrible at sticking to diets so good for you!:thumbup:


----------



## jonnanne3

Momma, No he told us we were able to, but I am holding out just due to that I don't want to do anything to mess with things up there. LOL! LOL! :blush:


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Jonnanne!!! Omg how exciting!!!! Congrats! I can only imagine how you feel! H&H 9...well 8 months to you!


----------



## ready4onemore

Flutter, okay I think I might have to try the HCG diet. Congrats on the weight lost.

Josey, FX for you. Praying as well.

Joanne, I am over the moon and on :cloud9: for you. I will continue to pray for you. I was smiling as I was reading you would have thought it was me. I am happy for you. :happydance::happydance:

Momma, looks like you have a bump buddy. 

Afm, not a lot going on. I am holding out to next weekend to test. I hope everyone has a great Holy weekend. I am praying for each of you and love you all as if we were sister. It is good to come on here and have good news. I am so excited for each of you. You all made my day much better. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## fluterby429

Karen if you want the info on it email me [email protected]


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohoo finally some long deserved BFP's! I am praying that there are more to come this month. XXX


----------



## needafriend

Congrats Jonanne...what a wonderful day for u and DH. H&H nine to u and babes.

Fluter...wow, congrats on finding ur sexy. Keep it up.

Reeds...great pics, what a cutie he is.

Ready....fingers still crossed for u, what a great blessing for God to give u a bfp on easter weekend. Dust your way....

Fam...rest when u can girl, its only going to get harder. LOL...

Momma...how u feeling girl, has it sunk in yet? 

Super, adanma and all u other chickies...hello from me.

AFM....I am pouting now as I wish I could post some pics of my babes. LOL....he is changing so much and is officially a brown baby. He is great and I am so in love.


----------



## fluterby429

I agree Sandi! Before Fam it was just you n Carole foooorrreevvveerrr! I'm so excited for all our preggo mommas!

Needa I bet he is just beautiful


----------



## famof6

Needa,I am getting plenty of rest not getting much else done though.lol..I am sure he is adorable!You can always send pics you have my email.

I agree that all the BFP's are long overdue and I love seeing them rolling in!:happydance:

Well my vacation has officially started even though we are not going anywhere.The had to send one person home from work tonight so my boss asked the pregnant lady first lol.So I jumped on it now just to get back to sleep after sleeping all day,but I am sure I can do it.We are planning on re doing one of the bathrooms while I am off.DH doesn't really want to but the bathrooms are the only 2 rooms we have not done since buying the house.


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies...well no sign of at yesterday usually I get a spotting before full flow....hubby gone to find chemist as we still camping just need to know now either way....hope your all well will update soon as I know x


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies I am very happy to all the ladies who have gotten BFP...Its sooo exciting!!!!

Afm I am goin to mexico on the 2nd of May and this will be the first time since December that Dh and I can actually TTC and perfectly falls on my fertile days so F'xd


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies I am very happy to all the ladies who have gotten BFP...Its sooo exciting!!!!

Afm I am goin to mexico on the 2nd of May and this will be the first time since December that Dh and I can actually TTC and perfectly falls on my fertile days so F'xd


----------



## mommax3

Needa they grow sooooo fast dont they :( I bet he is beautiful!!!!
anxious is sounds like a perfect getaway at perfect timing have lots of fun and I bet you catch that egg girl!
josey girl I hope this is your month good luck girl!!!!
afm im having a good amount of lower back pain and today my right hip by my butt is starting to hurt I cant believe the discomfort has started so early I slept with a pillow between my legs last night which helped I didnt wake up as much in the middle of the night :)


----------



## josey123

Well ladies tested was a bfn..dont understand as Im never late and the last 2 pregnancies have tested positive at 13dpo Im now 15dpo and not even a hint of a line x


----------



## mommax3

ugh! did you O late? and maybe they tested early because they were ectopic and this one is not. Those are just the reasons that poped in my head


----------



## josey123

I must of ovulated later....which means af will no doubt hit me soon....i was thinking the same mommax that its does not produce hcg until its implanted tube must be a long one .....lol x


----------



## mommax3

ok ladies I know I sound annoying and a bit nuts but I cant help it! so Im having really bad back pain but mostly on the lower right andits radiating down into my butt it worse when im sitting and laying also I have had a dull ache on my lower right abdomen above my pubic bone but i do occasionally get the all around cramping. I did alot of googling which wasa bad idea because at first I chalked it up to round ligament pain and tipical hormones getting the body ready for baby pain but now im wonderingif its a tubal? its not severe just achey and my hcgs were great I thought ahhhhhh! what do you think?


----------



## fluterby429

Momma I'd go to the ER and see if they can scan your tubes just to ease your mind. I'm not going to go into the entire story but tubal numbers can go up in the thousands. Not by any means am I saying you have a tubal I'm just sharing facts because you are concerned.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey Fx for a late O and still get a BFP!

Momma I had lots of cramping and backache early on but if your worried go get checked hun.


----------



## mommax3

I did call the dr. and he said that its to early to see anything on scan and to early to be getting symptoms from it, a girl on another TR thread is preggo and she said that she has alot of weird pains this time around and her dr. said its from scar tissue which I have alot of im sure 3 section a tubal and reversal aaahhhhh I need a pill to get me out of my own head lol I took a tylenol which helped the back pain and the right side abdominal discomfort is mild and im thinking its round ligament pain which I kinda remember having in another one of my pregnancys oh lord get me to 12weeks soon so I can calm down


----------



## fluterby429

Ok good! I'm glad things are feeling better!


----------



## needafriend

Momma....I had a ton of cramping in the upper ass area as well til about 8 weeks then it went away and worried me that it was gone.lol I am sure all is ok...just that uterus stretching....


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Josey, I still hoping it is because of late O and you still get your BFP.

Momma, glad to know you are feeling better. 

Fam, enjoy your vacation and don't work to hard on the bathroom just give the orders. LOL

Reeds, I how is little Gunner?

Needa, is your MIL still there? How is she enjoying the baby?

Flutter, I will email on you on Monday.

Hello to everyone I may have missed.

Afm, I am been very sleep and naused today. My sister is here visiting she and her family drove 4 hours to see me. :happydance: I love my little sister she is the only one in my family that knew I was having the surgery.


----------



## josey123

Morn ladies, well Im 16dpo today still no sign of af and tested this morn and bfn Im goin out of my head waiting.....x


----------



## mommax3

Ready girl I hope this is it for you :)
josey you poor thing i hate not knowing what is going on!!!! i hope somethinggives soon so you know whats up


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Easter ladies. Hope everyone's day is full of many blessings.


----------



## jonnanne3

Happy Easter everyone! I hope everyone's day is wonderful and full of many blessings! :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Hope you all have a great easter day with your loved ones :)


----------



## Superstoked

Hello lovely ladies :)

Reeds, you look great! love your new pic!

Josey,FX that this turns into your bfp :)

Ready, Thinking about you girl! Hope you get that bfp!

Momma, when I got my bfp I had much pain in lower back and upper ass, when I went to hospital they said it was too early for etopic signs.I am sure your body is doing what needs to do to get the lil settled in.

Big hugs to all you lovely ladies xo

afm, well the tww starts today....Please let this be my time. 

:hug:


----------



## mommax3

Thanks super I hope you have a great easter and that your 2ww goes by fast and ends with a bfp!!!


----------



## Adanma

Happy Easter!! Been watching the suffering of Jesus reenacted on tv for the past few days. I feel so much love for Him right now and so thankful for the sacrifice!

Last day of bcp today! Should be starting stimulation May 2nd!! Hopefully we'll be pregnant in a few weeks!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Josie, super, Adanma and ready( the tww gals)....hoping that this spring brings some new chicks to u lovely ladies....Happy Easter to all.


----------



## mommax3

Adanma you got this girl!!! I cant wait for you to post your bfp!!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma I seen you met with megg do you live close to her? She is only a few hours from me


----------



## Anxious5

Goodmorning...just stoppin by to say Hello:wave:
Not much goin on wit me just counting down the days till I see Dh !!!!
Cant Wait


----------



## famof6

I hope everyone had a great Easter!

FX for all you ladies in the 2ww!!:dust:

Adanma,So glad to hear things are moving along.

Momma,How you feeling?When is your due date?Did you make it in 2011?

AFM,I had my drs appt this morning.We got to hear the hearbeat 156 YAY!!He said it is not normal for me to be so sick at this stage so he doing more blood work.Also,I put on to much weight in the last month!Blah....We have our next U/S on 5/23 so maybe we can find out the gender then.


----------



## Adanma

fam: hope you feel better soon

reeds: she lives in the same town as my fertility clinic (hers too!). I am 1.5 hours away from there. She is giving me some left over meds so I don't have to pay out of pocket for them. $$$$

I hope everyone had a good easter and thank you everyone for your well wishes! I hope to add to the bfp streak soon. Nervous about starting stim meds though.

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Lovely day today! The sun is shining! :)

Adanma, you will have your bfp in no time!

Fam, feel better soon hun xo

needa, reeds, hope babyhood is treating you ladies well! :hugs:

Joanne, I am glad things are going well for you :)

afm, well I thought I was 2 dpo and I took opk today because I had some pulling pain and it was SUPER +!? So I guess the bedding continues...lol


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> I hope everyone had a great Easter!
> 
> FX for all you ladies in the 2ww!!:dust:
> 
> Adanma,So glad to hear things are moving along.
> 
> Momma,How you feeling?When is your due date?Did you make it in 2011?
> 
> AFM,I had my drs appt this morning.We got to hear the hearbeat 156 YAY!!He said it is not normal for me to be so sick at this stage so he doing more blood work.Also,I put on to much weight in the last month!Blah....We have our next U/S on 5/23 so maybe we can find out the gender then.

fam girl I hope they can relieve you of your ms poor thing :( I hope they see the gender to I cant wait to hear, its so awsome it seems like yesterday you got you bfp!!!! According to me my due date s dec 28th which will make that one crazy month my oldest sons bday is dec 21 and since I hace csections i go in early so 2 bdays close then christmas, I love it!!! im feeling good went in for another beta today I will know late tomorrow the only thing driving me nuts is I feel like I pulled a groin muscle and im constipated and its all bothering my right side


----------



## jonnanne3

Momma, I am feeling the pulling too. A lot more than I remember with my others. Now mind you, my baby is 18! So I can't remember but so much about the early stages of my pregnancies. :blush: The constipation, I am right there with you! It SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry: I have been like that now for about 3 weeks!!!!!!!! I am eating apples like no one's business and I am taking stool softeners about once a week. 
Good luck! I hope it subsides soon for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Joanne my baby is 4 and it still seems like ages ago i was preggo its amazing how quick you forget! do you have any one side that seems to be getting more beat up lol my right side seems to be hurting all over butt,back groing tummy lol im almost thinking that there is more scar tissue on that side it has always been my problem side since TR


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello my TR ladies,

Anxious, :hi: hope you catch the egg when you go see your DH.

Fam, I love hearing the hearbeat. I am so happy for you.

Adanma, that is great that she can help you save some $$$. 

Super, I sure your DH want mind the extra :sex: :haha:

Joanne and Momma, I hope the consitpation passes really soon.

AFM, I am 10DPO and my breast feel kind of heavy, I was bloated all weekend and (TMI warning) it is very wet down there:blush: I kept thinking it was AF starting and I had a few cramps today too. But it would be too early for AF as I am CD21 and my cycles are 28-30 days. Although, my last cycle was 32 days. :shrug: Just praying it is a BFP!!!


----------



## famof6

Momma,Jonnanne,I have the pulling pain and a sharp pain on my left side when I get out of bed or stand up after a long time sitting.I was going to ask my dr about it today but as soon as I went in the exam room the nurse gave me a paper about all the different pains I could have and both were on there so I didn't bother so I guess its normal.I don't remember alot about being pregnant before I had always remembered it being roses.lol.

Super,YAY for bding .The month I got my BFP we bd more than ever so get busy girl we even bd until af was suppose to come because I thought my opks were wrong.lol

Ready,those are great signs.I had lots of cm before my BFP and really thought af had showed up.FX for you!

Thanks for the well wishes ladies about the ms.It's nothing really for me I have got used to it.The dr was worried because it started later than normal and still going strong at 15w.So he is just checking my liver and some other things.We were going to get a private gender scan at 17w the earliest they do it here but my next ob appt. is at 19w1d so I guess I can wait.I imagined I would go crazy baby shopping but we haven't bought anything yet maybe after we find out the sex.


----------



## jonnanne3

Momma, My pulling is mainly on my left side, but I get the odd pull on the right side every now and then. I still have dull lower back pain and the spotting is here and there about averaging twice a week right now, one time and that is it. The doctor said that is normal, just keep an eye on it and let him know if there is anything else with it. Nothing comes with it, other than worry and depression for about an hour. I am extremely exhausted! Last night I was in bed at 8 and that was after I had a nap yesterday! I could fall alsleep at the drop of a hat! The dreams have started. I am having very vivid dreams. Nothing really worth repeating, but they are very detailed! Crazy! 
I am not supposed to get another scan until 12 weeks. I don't know how I am going to hold out that long! I go to the doctor again on the 20th and I will schedule my scan then. I should be about 10 - 11 weeks and I hope and pray they can hear the heartbeat then! :happydance:
Anyway, I hope everyone is well and I hope some more eggies are getting caught! :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Well ladies i know im a bit obsessive with my pains lol but its reassuring to hear you guys have the same :) jonnanne did you not get to hear your babies hearbeat this go around? ugh that sucks! All the torment we go through to wait for an US then nadda, At least you got to see him in the perfect spot :) Fam had the same thing happen I believe, and Im sure I will too since I will only be 5weeks 6days when i go.


----------



## jonnanne3

mommax3 said:


> Well ladies i know im a bit obsessive with my pains lol but its reassuring to hear you guys have the same :) jonnanne did you not get to hear your babies hearbeat this go around? ugh that sucks! All the torment we go through to wait for an US then nadda, At least you got to see him in the perfect spot :) Fam had the same thing happen I believe, and Im sure I will too since I will only be 5weeks 6days when i go.

No I didn't get to hear it, but I did get to see it and that was all I needed for the moment! :cloud9: I did order a fetal doppler today! :happydance:


----------



## famof6

Jonnanne,I love my doppler!Those are the neatest things.

Ladies I have a question.I was playing around with the chinese gender predictor.Yes I know its only for fun.When I put in my O date and age when I Oed I get girl,but I had a Bday in the 2ww and the month changed.lol.So when I put it in that way I get boy.So which one do I go by?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey my TR beauties,

Fam, I can't help you on that one. But I would use the age I was (because I want a girl). :haha:

momma, that is what we are here for. 

Afm, I had a weird dream last night. Appetite is little to none.


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies, just to let you know af got me today first time ever known to have ovulated late and have af on 18dpo..anyway least i know where i am now and not in limbo anymore.....went to visit docs last week and hopefully have some news back from them what the specialist suggests next x


----------



## famof6

Josey,:hugs:I had a few of those cycles and the constant wondering would drive me crazy.I hope you get some answers from the dr.Let us know what they say.

Ready,You can't leave us hangin.lol...What was the dream about?Was it a positive one?


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Josey,:hugs:I had a few of those cycles and the constant wondering would drive me crazy.I hope you get some answers from the dr.Let us know what they say.
> 
> Ready,You can't leave us hangin.lol...What was the dream about?Was it a positive one?

No it was kind of odd. It was me and a child with me. Some cult group was crushing people with huge boulders that did not believe what they believe. For some reason they could not destroy me and the child. They seem to have destoryed a whole town. When other people came in and they tried to join them some kind of way I was warning them through mind. I wasn't talking but I could commumicate with my mind.:shrug: Odd I know. But I think it means that the ememy cannot and will not be able to destory what God has for me which is a child. For some reason they would not even try to destory me and I didn't believe anything they said.


----------



## mommax3

So sorry josey, hugs


----------



## mommax3

I got my numbers back from monday and they are 4435!!! im so thrilled :)


----------



## famof6

Ready,That is exactly what it sounds like it means.That was a very moving dream!


Momma,YAY for great #'s!!:happydance:Thats about what mine were at 5w4d and we only seen a sac maybe since yours is that high now you will see your LO at the scan!


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> Ready,That is exactly what it sounds like it means.That was a very moving dream!
> 
> 
> Momma,YAY for great #'s!!:happydance:Thats about what mine were at 5w4d and we only seen a sac maybe since yours is that high now you will see your LO at the scan!

Thanks I was wondering if them being to high was a problem but im not to far from where yours where :) I really hope to hear the heartbeat It really will just make my day!!!


----------



## Adanma

great numbers!

ready I like your interpretation of the dream

fam I guess unless you find out somehow exactly which day you conceived you won't know! I would say the age you were close to O day since I think it goes by conception and not implantation right? I don't know! lol!

AFM: hurt my back hefting my dog into the bathtub. Gonna lay on my heating pad and take it easy tonight. She smells good again though! haha!

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Momma, great numbers! So happy for you! maybe there is two in there?:winkwink:

Josey, sorry about af but I am glad you know where you are in your cycle.

Fam, did I not predict a girl?:haha:

Adanma , rest is the best medicine for a bad back. The puppers is happy at least! lol

Ready!! How can you not test!? 10 dpo?? Much stronger than me girl! 

AFM, well I am really unsure to where I am really. Another lovely looking opk today so, I am really think that I have pcos....having some o like pains...so just wait for af to come around the 8th or 9th , if she arrives then I am off to get some tests done, maybe a hsg because I really don't know where I am.But there is no shortage of :sex: going on just in case, so hubby is a happy man these days lol 

Sending :hugs: to all you lovely ladies :friends:

I know I do not get everyone here all the time but I mean it for you all! xo


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Take it easy,That reminds me I need to give my dog a bath.He only weighs 6lbs but its a lot of work he tries to escape the whole time.I hope your back eases up!


Super,Yes you said girl.lol..I will be super excited either way.I think DH is scared of girls.DD is so spoiled and full of drama as she is the only girl.DH says we can't afford shoes for another girl because DD always has about 30 pairs at a time.I still think boy but every dream I have it's a girl!:haha:


----------



## Anxious5

momma.....Woohoo numbers are going up 

Josey.....Sorry the bad witch got you

adanma....Get plenty of rest and hope ur back gets to feelin better

Ready....I am so anxious to see that Bfp!!!

Hope all u other ladies are doing well


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies,I hope everyone is having a great week.

AFM,We have been having some bad weather so the kids were sent home from school early due to tornado warnings.MY dr called today and said some of my tests came back abnormal and my sugar test came back as very high.I had fast since I was not working this week so no reason it should have been high.They also did the test to check for DS even though at first I told them I didn't want it so now I am afraid that one came back high risk also.They wouldn't tell me anything really just to come back in the morning for testing.So FX everything is OK.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladie,

fam, I am sure everything will be just fine. 

Anxious, I want that BFP too. 

Afm, I think AF is coming and if she is she is like 4-5 days early. This month she came 5-6 days late. :shrug: I wish she just go back to the normal 28 days like she use to be.


----------



## Adanma

fx for you fam. That's odd about the blood sugar! Have you had problems with that before ever? If the DS test came back high risk will you go for an amnio you think or just wait it out? Praying for you

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

fam Im sure everything will be ok my friend has the samething gong on and they just monitor her so dont get yourself freaked out :)
Ready I hope its your body just playing tricks on you and you get your bfp!


----------



## jonnanne3

I have to get those tests done starting in 2 weeks. I send my blood in for the first part of the ds test and then I go in June 2nd for the nucal fold scan and we will get the results at the same time where they put the blood work and the scan together along with my "advanced maternal age" and give us the chances of us having a ds child. I know my will be higher due to my age, but it is still very scary. I am 39 and will be 39 when our LO is born.
I hope your tests come back good. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am on CD1. I am okay though no worries. On to the next cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies Hope your all well...i have some good news just got letter from doc and he has referred us to the new infertility clinic and our hospital thats does ivf etc so we could be referred for ivf for free.....our appontiment is on 10th may i cant wait...... x


----------



## ready4onemore

josey123 said:


> Hi Ladies Hope your all well...i have some good news just got letter from doc and he has referred us to the new infertility clinic and our hospital thats does ivf etc so we could be referred for ivf for free.....our appontiment is on 10th may i cant wait...... x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:So excited for you.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies,

Joannanne, fam, FX the results come back just fine. I am sure they will

Ready, that darn witch!!! :hugs:

Josey, great news!! :hugs:

afm, just waiting for af, I was feeling pretty positive yesterday but today not so much. lol I have cramping like af will come anytime but it is too early and bb's sore and tingling, pretty boring! lol

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

josey123 said:


> Hi Ladies Hope your all well...i have some good news just got letter from doc and he has referred us to the new infertility clinic and our hospital thats does ivf etc so we could be referred for ivf for free.....our appontiment is on 10th may i cant wait...... x

yay thats awsome good luck lady :happydance:


----------



## josey123

i know this may sound silly but what will they do at infertility clinic? x


----------



## ready4onemore

josey123 said:


> i know this may sound silly but what will they do at infertility clinic? x

Most likely they will just run some test and give you your options.


----------



## fluterby429

It's still early Super don't give up!

Josey that's amazing news. 

Fam I'm sure everything will be just fine. I hate that they say advanced maternal age. I think people are having babies later in life more now so than ever and for good reason...lol or maybe it's because I socialize with a bunch of TR gals and most of us are in our 30's and above. 

Adanma. I can barely stand it for you. Another TR gal I know had ivf done and yesterday she found out it was twins. I pretty much knew it was going to be when she said her betas at 18dpo were 4000. She's kinda one of those girls who never learned much about her bodybafter TR lol so she acted like she was shocked. 

Ready I hopevaf stays far far away! I know what you mean about wanting her to come every 28 days like normal. Mine have been whack-a-do the last few months. This last one came on time even on the hcg. I'm hoping the weight loss has triggered my body back to it's proper function. 

AFM...just wanted share that the sun is finally shining here. We ar not supposed to have any rain for several days. We need it to stop! The flooding and tornados in the middle of the night are wreaking havoc on my life! Oh and I'm down .2 pounds away from 24 pound loss! I'm so excited! Today is day 24. I'm going all the way to the max of 43 days.


----------



## mommax3

Flutter you go girl!!! I really wish I had your will power to lose some weight! Did you take a before pic? hopefully when your all done you should post before and after pics :)


----------



## fluterby429

Momma there are pics of me floating around this world that scare me lol. Idk where the will power came from. I think it was seeing the numbers fall that did it. And literally all my friends are thinner than me. I'm so sick of being the token fat girl of the group. I know it sounds silly but it is such an uncomfortable feeling for me. Maybe that's vain. Oh well lol


----------



## famof6

Josey,That is great news!:happydance:

Fluter,Great job on the weight loss!:thumbup:

I am rooting for you ladies in the 2ww!


AFM,I had to do the 1hr sugar test test today.My result from Monday was 140 so if I fail this one I will have to go back in for the 3hr one.I also came back screen positive for DS.My score was 13 points from being negative it was 1 in 257 and 270 is the cutoff for negative.So I already had my little breakdown and now really not even sure why I felt that way.I worked in pre k with ds children and loved every minute of it.I guess I was just surprised and was thinking it would be negative because I just turned 30.lol..The other 2 tests came back negative though so thats good!We will not be doing any further testing after crying for hours I decided those really aren't terrible numbers.Anyway that's my little rant for the day.


----------



## mommax3

Fam I wouldnt worry about it! I dont even do those tests because its not like there is anything I can do to change it anyways and most of the time they are wrong and you get yourself upset for no reason. Im sure your lo is perfectly fine 30 is not old I will be 29 on monday and def. am not old and my eggs are fine there was some 65 year old woman who had healthy kids if she did it we can def. do it!!!!


----------



## famof6

mommax3 said:


> Fam I wouldnt worry about it! I dont even do those tests because its not like there is anything I can do to change it anyways and most of the time they are wrong and you get yourself upset for no reason. Im sure your lo is perfectly fine 30 is not old I will be 29 on monday and def. am not old and my eggs are fine there was some 65 year old woman who had healthy kids if she did it we can def. do it!!!!

I know I wish I would not have had it done either.I was not suppose to have any blood work Monday unless I opted for the quad test which I told them I did not want and they said fine my choice,but after talking about me still being so sick and vomiting he said he wanted to do more blood work testing my liver ect.Then he tells me thats we will just go ahead and do the quad test since they will be drawing blood anyway.So I think I was more upset that I felt pressured into doing it even though I had already said no.Anyway it's all good.I am over it and so ready to do some baby shopping.Maybe after our 19 week scan I will go shopping.lol

How are you feeling?MS kicked in?


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> Fam I wouldnt worry about it! I dont even do those tests because its not like there is anything I can do to change it anyways and most of the time they are wrong and you get yourself upset for no reason. Im sure your lo is perfectly fine 30 is not old I will be 29 on monday and def. am not old and my eggs are fine there was some 65 year old woman who had healthy kids if she did it we can def. do it!!!!

I definetly agree with that. I know you will be okay.


----------



## mommax3

yay fam baby shopping thats what im talking about!!! damn dr.s really make me mad some times but im glad your not taking it to heart :) I only feel mildly sick which im shocked about but im sooooo tired i slept for 3 hours yesterday! but at night im wide awake weird, my scan is on tuesday im really excited :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck on your scan Momma! I can't wait to see piccies! :happydance: 
I am up all night long peeing! (loving it too!) I can sleep at the drop of a hat though! I am exhausted all the time! (loving it too!) I get bouts of nausea and my boobs feel like they weigh a ton! (Loving all of it!!!!!) I am an emotional basketcase and the vivid dreams are rolling in too! I am definately enjoying every symptom! That means that bubs is snuggling in nice and getting comfy in there! :cloud9:


----------



## Anxious5

Well ladies glad to hear all is well

afm....Have a busy weekend (soccer tournament) then Monday!!!! I will be seeing Dh on monday i cant wait it has been almost 3 mnths since we have seen eachother


----------



## needafriend

Sorry I have been MIA ladies, my new client that moved in early march has been nothing but problems for the last week. He tried to punch DH in the head so we evicted him...ao I have been finishing up paper work etc. Will have to catch up as there are alot of posts. Hope u are all doing great.


----------



## famof6

Momma,YAY for the scan!!:happydance:

Jonnanne,I totally understand the tiredness.I have never been the type to take a nap but now I can't sit to long or I will fall asleep!

Anxious,That is so exciting so glad you get to see DH.:happydance:

Needa,Wow that sounds scary!Glad to see you post hope you and babes is doing well!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey my TR ladies,

Momma, I can't wait to you post scan pictures. :happydance: I am so excited for you. 

jonnanne, glad you are enjoying your pregnancy. You deserve it and I am on :cloud9: for you. 

Anxious, have fun with DH and try and catch that egg! We need some more BFPs.

Needa, I am glad you are doing well and have evicted the guy. I am glad your DH is okay too. How is the sweet LO?

Fam, how are you feeling today?

Reeds, how is Gunner? 

Adanma, how much longer before the implantation? I can hardly wait. :happydance:

Josey, how are you.

Navy, Where are you?

Afm, CD2 and feeling good. No worries I am in a good place. AF has been okay no cramps or cravings as I normally have. I am hoping she will pack up and leave by Sunday though.


----------



## Adanma

hey ladies!

ready: min ejust showed up and I'm already ready for her to be gone... hopefully the last one for awhile!

needa: yikes!

fam: you are having a great attitude. Glad you're feeling better about all of it.

josey: yay! Hope all goes well at your clinic. Take a notebook with you for consult because it's a lot of info and I wish I had written stuff down.

jonnanne: glad your feeling good about feeling bad! lol! I can't wait for morning sickness!

sorry if I missed someone

AFM: I start stims on monday. Probable egg retrieval 13th or 14th and embryo transfer probably the 16th or 17th! I get a follicle scan on the 9th and we'll have a better idea then when it will all happen. So exciting! But it's also really hard emotionally and physically with all of these strange hormones and stuff. Fx it works and will all be worth it!

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Ready:hugs:I must have missed that af showed up.

Adanma,I don't know anything about IVF but love hearing you updates.I can only imagine how emotional it is and I hope you catch on the very first try!

AFM,Well I failed the 1hr:cry: So I go on a diet starting tomorrow for 3 days then go in Tuesday for the 3 hr test.I am starting to wonder if this high sugar could be the cause of these terrible headaches I have.I will have to ask the dr about that.


----------



## jonnanne3

Fam, I am sorry you failed the 1 hour! I remember how hard the 1 hours are, so I know the 3 hour has to be harder! Thinking of you! :hugs:
Adanma, That is so exciting about your new cycle! :happydance:
Ready, I am glad you are so positive! Your sticky :bfp: is right around the corner! 
Needa, I am sorry you are having a hard time with your tenant! Sometimes people are just so mean! 
AFM, Well our old FS called me to congratulate us! God, I love my doctors! That just made me love him even more! And then we got our doppler in the mail!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: So I put the batteries in and read the directions and then went to town! I had a full bladder (Which I read that I should have since I am so early) and I got my pillow for my bum. I laid on the bed and I listened to my heartbeat to know what mine sounded like and I listened to other areas to make sure there wasn't any confusion. Well after all that, I went to right above my pubic line and listened very carefully........... The most AMAZING sound ever! (tearing up) 135 BPM!!!!!!!!!!! My heartrate was right around 90 BPM. I called my husband and let him hear it over the phone and he thought it was the neatest thing ever! 
So now we are getting ready to go out to eat and enjoy our weekend....... I hope everyone has a great weekend! :hugs: to all and sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## mommax3

Fam Im sorry hun what does the 3 hour consist of?
Adanma I know the hormones can do a number on you but keep your eye on the prize :)
jonnanne im so excited for you, I cant wait to here the hear beat! It really has to be so surreal :) today im having alot of cramping and twinges and I know its normal but cant help wanting this weekend to fly by so i can see my lil bean. I was in the first trimester threads and wow I really need to stay out of there I think they freak me out more then anything!


----------



## ready4onemore

jonnanne, yay for the doppler. I am so glad you get to here the HB whenever you want too.

mommax, yes please stay out of the first trimester thread. It will freak you out and everyone is not very positive either. :nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam I am surprised that they did your 1hour so early...I didn't get mine til about 20 weeks or so. I hope you pass the next one. XX

Jonanne I am still so in heaven for you. SO pleased your doppler came and your able to hear your beans HB so easily. 

Adanma so exciting about the egg reteival so soon.

Ready how are you?

How is everyone? I know I am missing ladies. 

Asfm my Gunner is amonth old. And I am proud to say I have been BFing for 1 month as well! So happy. Tj and I did finally DTD as he was called out for the state of emergency since he with the National Guard and we have been hit hard with storms and flooding but now I am worried the timing may have been bad...it was 4 weeks after I gave birth. BUt I am thinking what will be will be. ;)


----------



## famof6

Thanks ladies

Jonnanne,Hearing the HB is so amazing.I always find it around 135 too but my dr says its 156 in the office.He said my doppler may not be as good as his.lol.I hope you enjoyed your night out!

Momma,The test sounds pretty crappy.lol..I can't eat after 6pm on Mon then have to be there at 7am on Tuesday and drink their little sugar drink then they will take my blood every hour for 3 hrs. and I have to stay there so I guess I better take a book!Being pregnant and always hungry my biggest concern is I am going to starve.lol

Reeds,They were just doing more blood work to see why I was being so sick and my sugar came back high.He said with that high result and that my largest baby was 8lb6oz he had me to do the 1hr.I too never had it done this early either.So glad to hear you and Gunner are doing well.Where has the time gone.1 month already!

AFM,I was scared all day a friend from work called last night and said my supervisor said for me to call him tonight.Well I called and he told me my leave was approved until 10-16 and he was afraid I wasn't coming back until then.lol..It's just a leave of absence in case I am sick or if the dr has me out for some reason.That is a relief knowing if I am not feeling well I can be out of work without the fear of losing my job.YAY!!


----------



## Superstoked

I hope all you lovely ladies are having a great weekend :)

I have been experiencing some different things...lol my bb's feel like they are on fire they are a lil tender. Yesterday at work I got this big tugging pain in belly button, I had to sit down, and I have had some pretty bad af cramping and now I have shooting pains in my side that come in sharp and fade out? I hope these things are "good" things ..lol if not then I need some help..lol

:hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

:happydance:Woo Hoo I am leavn @ 4am to go meat my Dh and I am sooo excited:happydance:


----------



## Superstoked

Anxious5 said:


> :happydance:Woo Hoo I am leavn @ 4am to go meat my Dh and I am sooo excited:happydance:

I am excited for you!! :thumbup: Enjoy your time with dh. :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

anxious: yay!!!

super: fx! Sounds good!

reeds: 1 month already!? Man where is the time!? CAn you imagine if you got preg right now? lol! irish twins...

fam: my sis had to do the 3 hour once and she said it was no good. Definately take a book!

jonnanne: that's sweet! I want to get one when I'm pregnant.

If I missed you I'm so sorry my brain is fried!

AFM: tonight start stimulation. Scared/ excited. I planted flowers in the garden yesterday which was nice and I had my family over for shrimp pasta after Ian came home which was nice as well. I hope that is a sign of a great week to come. 

Adanma


----------



## jonnanne3

Well everyone, I was listening to my full bladder! :blush: I thought it was bubs heartbeat, but I guess I was wrong! Reason being that I went to the doctor today (sinus infection) and they did another scan! :cloud9: Baby is measuring 8 wks 3 days and according to my LMP, I should be 7wks 6 days and by last scan I should be 8 wks on the dot! We have another picture, but I am waiting for it to upload to my email. The heartbeat is at 160 BPM and looking AMAZING!!!!!! So my due date now is 12-9-11 and they are using this date as this scan is more accurate. 
The reason I know it was my bladder is because the doctor tried to listen with his doppler and he heard what I thought to be the heart, but he told me it was my full bladder! :blush: He said with my tilted uterus and baby is still little, I won't be able to hear it until maybe at the earliest, next week. I am ok with that! I was able to see bubs and I can wait a little longer!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey my beautiful TR ladies,

Anxious, enjoy your trip.

Joanne, I am so glad you got to see the HB. I am still on :cloud9: for you. We serve an awesome God.

Adanma, I am very excited for you. I sure that was a sign of good things to come.

fam, yay for the leave (just in case) request being approved.

Super, I am sure those are good signs.

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## jonnanne3

Well as promised, here is our precious little 8 wk 3 day baby!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Clifton 05-02-2011.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Adanma

awwwwww! sweet! how awesome jonnanne!

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Jonnanne,Beautiful!Love it!


----------



## ready4onemore

jonnanne3 said:


> Well as promised, here is our precious little 8 wk 3 day baby!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## mommax3

jonnanne3 said:


> Well as promised, here is our precious little 8 wk 3 day baby!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

Thats a awsome pic :) :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Awesome pic jonnanne! Just precious!

I hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## needafriend

Hiya ladies, I haven't even had time to look at posts. Just wanted u all to know I miss ya and am thinking of u all. Life has been beyond busy but should settle down soon. MIL is going back to africa Sat so I wont feel bad if I go online and don't visit 24/7. 
My job is better now, that guy moved out so I will pop on asap and catch up....


----------



## Adanma

Good to see you needa!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Thats a lovely pic jonnanne3
Afm...made it 2 Mx about midnight and loveing the peacefulness!!!! 
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## mommax3

I had my scan today and it was wonderful!!!! my little sea monkey was in the perfect spot and had a heartbeat of 112 I feel so much joy and im so thankful to god that im able to be pregnant again without complication :) I will try to upload the pic tomorrow but tonight im super nausous, Fam im joining your im gonna puke all over club lol


----------



## fluterby429

Asses Momma that is awesome! So happy for you!


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> I had my scan today and it was wonderful!!!! my little sea monkey was in the perfect spot and had a heartbeat of 112 I feel so much joy and im so thankful to god that im able to be pregnant again without complication :) I will try to upload the pic tomorrow but tonight im super nausous, Fam im joining your im gonna puke all over club lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I am so happy for you. Yay for baby being in the right spot.


----------



## jonnanne3

Yay Momma!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs: That is fantastic news!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see your little beanie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adanma

anxious: enjoy!

momma: yay!!!!!! 

AFM: feeling really stomach sick and headachy from the shots. Mood a bit low, but plugging along. In two weeks I will have already had my transfer! I can't believe it's coming so fast!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> anxious: enjoy!
> 
> momma: yay!!!!!!
> 
> AFM: feeling really stomach sick and headachy from the shots. Mood a bit low, but plugging along. In two weeks I will have already had my transfer! I can't believe it's coming so fast!
> 
> Adanma

I am so excited for you.


----------



## famof6

Momma,that is great news!:happydance:

Adanma,so very happy everything is moving along!

AFM,I passed my test!:happydance:I do NOT have GS.I was up until 3am praying that everything would be ok after I read all the things that could go wrong with GS.God is Great!


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Momma,that is great news!:happydance:
> 
> Adanma,so very happy everything is moving along!
> 
> AFM,I passed my test!:happydance:I do NOT have GS.I was up until 3am praying that everything would be ok after I read all the things that could go wrong with GS.God is Great!

Praise God!! I am so happy for you. Now stop stressing and enjoy being preggers. :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

That is great news Fam!!!!! :happydance: 
Momma, Where are you? Are you feeling ok?


----------



## mommax3

FAm thats awsome!!! you must feel sooo good :)
so I tried to scan my pic but im so sick I just cant focus so I made it my profile and avitar pic for now sorry girls I will try to take a pic of it and upload it tomorrow


----------



## Adanma

awww momma! Look at the little bean! How sweet. 

fam: good news

AFM: Nothng much going on here. Autism group meeting tonight. I have to do my shots out of the house tonight so I'm a bit nervous about that, but I'll live. It's about social thinking tonight so it's important info for Asperger's folks so I don't want to skip. Plus it's the last meeting til september so... yeah. I'll make do.

Hope all is well with you all

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Fam that's great news!

Momma love your lil sea monkey pic.

Adanma....I'm just thrilled for you! Your BFP is literally days away!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey may ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Adanma, I am so excited for you.

Momma, loving the pic.


----------



## Adanma

Thanks guys! It feels good to know that you have people pulling for you. I hope God is paying close attention to the extra prayers!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Adanma....I am so excited for you

Hope all you other ladies are doing well today

Afm....yesterday I did a cover up on 1 of my tattoos, the days are going by 2 fast I will be leaving tomorrow night wish I had more time to be wit Dh


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I am sure God is going to bless you. :thumbup:

Anxious, Can I ask why you covered up one of your tattoos? I hope you enjoyed being with hubby and you caught the egg. :winkwink:

Hello to all my other beautiful TR ladies. You all have been quiet for the pass few weeks. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## mommax3

Gross question but i just had some brownish tinged ewcm is that normal?


----------



## jonnanne3

Momma, the brownish is ok. Brown is "old" blood. I would keep and eye on it and try to take it easy. I was spotting everyday for about 2 weeks and mine was anywhere from brown to light pink and baby is in there thriving and growing! I get scared too, after all, I have lost 5 since we started this whole TTC thing. My spotting stopped about 1.5 weeks ago, but I am still scared I will see it again. I hope yours stops too! Good luck and keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

mommax3 said:


> Gross question but i just had some brownish tinged ewcm is that normal?

Momma,I agree with Jonnann that it is normal.I think I learned in the first 8 weeks of my BFP that almost everything can be be normal to some ladies.lol..Everything I searched I always found that someone had it at some point.
I hope you are doing well!


----------



## fluterby429

Momma I think it's just fine. I actually bled RED with both my boys rightvaround 7-8 weeks. Scared me to death but they said about 30% of woman will experience bleeding in the first tri.


----------



## mommax3

Thanks guys :) There really wasnt to much brown it was more ewcm I think I just freak over everything lol Hope you all have a great mothers day :)


----------



## Superstoked

Af was due yesterday or today, now show yet BUT I am sure she will make her way to me soon enough. BFN up until yesterday, not gonna test today because I am sure she is coming. I hope all you mommies have a fantastic weekend :)

:hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Hello....I am dying here ladies, life is smoking busy but MIL leaves in 8.5 hours so I wont be so overwhelmed. She is amazing and sweet but used to two maids. LOL

Adanma...SO excited for u, wishing u luck.

Super...FX for u girl. No over yet at all....

Fam...congrats on the GD test. Time is flying for u girl, time for a belly pic again.

Momma and Jonanne....LOVING the pics.

Anxious....FX for u for a BFP.

Ready girl, how are u, are u in the tww yet?

Fluter, we need a new pic of u to see this sexy you found again.

Hope everyone is great and I will email pics within a few days or so.


----------



## Superstoked

AF now 2 days late, broke down and tested yesterday and bfn, bb's are soooo sore but that's about it. Cramps come and go, so I am sure she is coming. 

Have a great mothers day mommies! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

*Happy Mothers Day to all my Favorite TR Ladies*​


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Mother's Day to all my TR ladies. I pray that your day was full of much joy and many blessings. XXX


----------



## fluterby429

Hope everyone had a fabulous Mother's day! Mine was awesome. Just hanging out with my mommy, kids and one of my brothers and his LO. Hiking around in the woods on my moms property. Found some turtles and a copperhead...yikes!

Yesterday was the KY Derby. Spent that at Mom's as well betting on horses! I won a little but nothing amazing. Just fun!


----------



## jonnanne3

Belated Happy Mothers Day to all my TR girls! I am sorry I haven't been in here..... just really lurking here and there. I have posted a pic of my "bump" in my journal in the LTTTC area. I am not quite ready to do a pregnancy journal right now. It is still a little sureal to me. I guess when I get a little further along, I will. But until then, I will keep it in there. That is where I will do my updates for now. 
I hope everyone is good and :hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## Superstoked

Day 3 of af late. I am having tea with hubby and we are going to go grab a test. I had so many and I used em all, I used the last one the day was supposed to come. I have mixed feelings... other then sore bb's and cramps on and off, I really don't feel pregnant? I am just nervous from my previous loss I think. I will let you ladies know soon! xo


----------



## famof6

Superstoked said:


> Day 3 of af late. I am having tea with hubby and we are going to go grab a test. I had so many and I used em all, I used the last one the day was supposed to come. I have mixed feelings... other then sore bb's and cramps on and off, I really don't feel pregnant? I am just nervous from my previous loss I think. I will let you ladies know soon! xo


FX this is it for you!!


----------



## ready4onemore

jonnanne3 said:


> Belated Happy Mothers Day to all my TR girls! I am sorry I haven't been in here..... just really lurking here and there. I have posted a pic of my "bump" in my journal in the LTTTC area. I am not quite ready to do a pregnancy journal right now. It is still a little sureal to me. I guess when I get a little further along, I will. But until then, I will keep it in there. That is where I will do my updates for now.
> I hope everyone is good and :hugs: and :dust: to all!

jonnanne, you don't have a link in your siggy for the journal. What is the name of the journal so I can be your number 1 stalker.:thumbup:



Superstoked said:


> Day 3 of af late. I am having tea with hubby and we are going to go grab a test. I had so many and I used em all, I used the last one the day was supposed to come. I have mixed feelings... other then sore bb's and cramps on and off, I really don't feel pregnant? I am just nervous from my previous loss I think. I will let you ladies know soon! xo

Hey Super here is the link https://www.aacc.org/publications/cli...9Gronowski.pdf I hope it works. If not just google Hook effect in pregnancy.

Hey to all my TR ladies.


----------



## jonnanne3

It's in the Long Term TTC area and it's jonnanne3's journal....... It should be on the first page. Thank you for wanting to stalk! Stalk away!


----------



## Superstoked

BFN ladies. I bought a clearblue and some drugstore brand and both came back - . So I have no explanation to why my period is 3 days late. I have read that some times with tubal pregnancies the test will never become +. I will wait a few more days and test again if af does not come.


----------



## Adanma

ooo fx super!

I hope everyone had a lovely mom's day! WE were so busy and I had everyone over here and I cooked for all the moms. It was nice. 

I had an appt today and they did an ultrasound to see how many follicles I have. I have 16!!! They still need to grow so I am on 2 more days of stimulation and then I have another u/s to see if I'm ready for the trigger shot and my egg collection! So exciting!

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry Super I hope it was just late ovulation!

Jonanne I'm going to stalk too lol

Adanma. Forgive me cause I'm a lil ivf dumb but are they going to retrieve all that mature? How many are you going to try? I'm curious cause another TR sister recently went through this process. She had 3 but only 2 big enough and both took. So she's having twins! I'm just soo excited for you I can't stand it lol


----------



## fluterby429

I'm just hoping my weight loss will up my fertility. I'm ready for a BFP! It's been 14 months since my TR. If we get to try in Aug. it'll be 17 mo since. I'm not getting any younger over here ya know lol


----------



## Anxious5

ready4onemore said:


> Adanma, I am sure God is going to bless you. :thumbup:
> 
> Anxious, Can I ask why you covered up one of your tattoos? I hope you enjoyed being with hubby and you caught the egg. :winkwink:
> 
> Hello to all my other beautiful TR ladies. You all have been quiet for the pass few weeks. I hope all is well with everyone.

I had a friend of a friend give me a tattoo and it was horrible so we did a cover up and it looks awesome


----------



## jonnanne3

Super, I am sorry. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs: 
Adanma, That is a great number! I am so excited for you! :happydance:
Ready, Thank you for stalking me! I know your :bfp: will be soon! I am 39 and miracles do happen! 
Fluter, You are doing a great job with the weight loss! I lost 40 lbs and I got my :bfp: Good luck! :hugs:
Anxious, I know what you mean with bad tattoo's. I have a cover up as well! The cover ups are always better than the first one! 
I know I missed others, I am sorry! Thinking of you all! :hugs:
AFM, I am going to reschedule my next Friday appt to Thursday so I can get another scan. I can't stomach thinking going in on Friday and my dr not being able to find a heartbeat and worrying all weekend. This way we can look at bubs and there won't be any question! I will keep you posted! My symptoms are raging! I am LOVING IT!


----------



## mommax3

Adanma yay thats awsome! you must be getting super excited
flutter you must be so proud of your weight loss :) Ive seen many people have problems getting preggo then they have a weight loss and bam they are preggo! I hope your one of them :)
jonnanne yay you get to here the heartbeat <3


----------



## Adanma

fluter: They will aspirate all of the follicles and sort out the mature vs immature eggs. They will attempt to fertilse all of the mature ones (70% fertilistion rate usually). So then out of those that fertilise they will see how many live to day 3. We'll put two of the best ones back and freeze the rest if there are any. Hoping for one to stick, but if both do that's awesome too! 2 is definately better than 0! Awesome job on the weightloss btw!

ready: I sure do hope to be blessed this time around. I have been praying to be strong and okay with whatever happens rather than praying for a certain result. I trust that God is going to do what is best so I just need the strength to handle the outcome is all. FX!

super: We must have posted at almost the same time. I didn't see that you had had more negatives. I am keeping Fx for you that it's still too early to tell.

jonnanne: Hoping your scan goes well and we get more pics of little nugget!

momma: how are you feeling?

anxious: I have one I would like covered up, but it's not in the cards for a loooong time likely. At least it's easily hidden! My first tattoo at 19 years old. lol!

AFM: trying to get projects done this week in anticipation of having egg collection on friday or saturday and embryo transfer early next week. Not allowed to lift more than 10 lbs after collection until you are cleared to see your OB at 8 weeks pregnant! WTF!? How ill I do that with all the animals and kids?! I'll figure it out. I have closets to clean, and drawers to clean out. I have a 3 foot stack of papers to file in the office. I better get to work then eh?

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, I hope all is well with everyone.

Jonnanne, :happydance: I am so happy for you. Can't wait to see pic of your little gummi bear. 

Adanma, I am on :cloud9: for you as well. I know both will stick. 

Anxious, I hope you enjoyed your time with hubby.

Flutter, I am going to PM you my email address. I need to lose some weight and you have the secret.:shhh:

Super, please try and google hook effect. For whatever reason I cannot get the link to work.

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Anxious5

Adanma...Yeah I got my first wen I was 16 but its not 2 bad....lol

ready...I had a wonderful time with him but it didnt last long enuf, 

Hope everyone else is having an awesome day!!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies,

Adanma, wow girl, so exciting!!! :)

Anxious, Time passes so quickly when we want it to go slow and when we want it to go fast its too slow :( But I am happy for you that you got to spend some much needed time. :hugs:

Ready I have read up on the Hook Effect, sounds interesting indeed.I would love for that to be me right now, but something tells me maybe not..lol I am thinking I ovulated later than I thought because of my opks always looking nice. But a few days after I thought I o'd my opk was super duper positive so I dunno. I have had some serious cramping last night and today and nothing yet. I will wait until I am one week late and test again and if still negative then its to the doctor I go. 

Hello to all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Adanma, wow girl, so exciting!!! :)
> 
> Anxious, Time passes so quickly when we want it to go slow and when we want it to go fast its too slow :( But I am happy for you that you got to spend some much needed time. :hugs:
> 
> Ready I have read up on the Hook Effect, sounds interesting indeed.I would love for that to be me right now, but something tells me maybe not..lol I am thinking I ovulated later than I thought because of my opks always looking nice. But a few days after I thought I o'd my opk was super duper positive so I dunno. I have had some serious cramping last night and today and nothing yet. I will wait until I am one week late and test again and if still negative then its to the doctor I go.
> 
> Hello to all you lovely ladies :hugs:

Thats usually the way it works but hopefully real soon we can be together again:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Ready...I'll be happy to share the secret. Lol I've actually shared the secret several times today. 

Thanks for clearing that up for me Adanma. 

Anxious I know you enjoyed your time.


----------



## Adanma

it's official! I have egg collection friday and transfer on monday!!!! I do my hcg trigger shot tonight! YAY! Okay I'm done. lol!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Adanma said:


> it's official! I have egg collection friday and transfer on monday!!!! I do my hcg trigger shot tonight! YAY! Okay I'm done. lol!
> 
> Adanma

:happydance::happydance: woohoo how exciting:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> it's official! I have egg collection friday and transfer on monday!!!! I do my hcg trigger shot tonight! YAY! Okay I'm done. lol!
> 
> Adanma

I am so excited for you.:happydance: I will be praying[-o&lt; for you and when you report that you have the BFP I will be praising:dance: God with you.


----------



## mommax3

Adanma said:


> it's official! I have egg collection friday and transfer on monday!!!! I do my hcg trigger shot tonight! YAY! Okay I'm done. lol!
> 
> Adanma

:yipee::headspin::wohoo::hugs: ok so excited for you!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Adanma said:


> it's official! I have egg collection friday and transfer on monday!!!! I do my hcg trigger shot tonight! YAY! Okay I'm done. lol!
> 
> Adanma

:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## famof6

Adanma said:


> it's official! I have egg collection friday and transfer on monday!!!! I do my hcg trigger shot tonight! YAY! Okay I'm done. lol!
> 
> Adanma


I am with the rest of these ladies,so excited for you!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoooooo Adanma! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Well ladies the witch got me! I am kinda glad because I was getting scared with the bfn's lol. 

Adanma, I am sooooo excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Well ladies the witch got me! I am kinda glad because I was getting scared with the bfn's lol.
> 
> Adanma, I am sooooo excited for you! :hugs:

Glad you have some closure now.

Okay where is everyone at? It is getting very quiet here.


----------



## Adanma

super: glad you at least know what's going on now!

ready: I know right......?

AFM: retrieval in the morning. My husband's dad broke his neck. He will be okay but in a brace for two months. His lady is going through chemo right now so they are in a rough place! Hopefully after the transfer I will be able to help more. I also have to go to Indianapolis on thursday to have my picture and fingerprints taken to renew my green card. What horrible timing! Gotta do it though.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey lovelies. Sorry I am not posting much...I check on you all as much as possible but I am so busy with Gunner and my other 3. Adanma how exciting for egg retrievel tomorrow. Good luck hun. 

I hope everyone else is well I will try to update and catch up tomorrow. :)


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies, good luck adamna keep us updated so exicted for you both....

good to hear we have some pregnancies to follow hope your well girls x

Reeds sounds like to enjoying minute with gunner he sure is a cutie

Fluter not long now hun and DH will be back x

Super sorry af got you good luck next cycle

Afm...my appointment got cancelled at the fertility clinic and put back to the 25th may was annoyed but in a way was pleased as my little girl who has special needs collasped whilst on a outing with school she banged her head so they took her to hospital and spent the night in hospital with her for observation luckily she fine now and looks like she has a phobia against insides of human bodies as at the museum it was a exhibition about it.

It happened before but we thought it might of been the heat but she fine now thank god.

well im currently back on the sick from work sort of got better till mon when my hubby phoned to say i was not coming into work with daughter collasping his words were Marvellous!!!!!...still went to work on wed and no apology and atmosphere in work with other co workers not so great cant take no more of the place so went to docs and signed me off for 2 weeks with sleeping tablets which not to keen on taking...back in 2 weeks to see if i need antidepressants which not too keen on taking either.

im still attending my counselling sessions which help x

Sorry for long rant ladies x


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, thinking and praying for you on the retrieval.

Reeds, glad to hear from. We need more pics of Gunner.

Josey, I hope it gets better for you at work or you get a better job.

Afm, somethings in my life have happen and needs my immedeite attention. Therefore, I will be putting TTC on hold. I will however still be praying for you all, checking in on you all and from time to time updating my journal. Know that you all have been a great encouragement to me and I love you like sisters.:kiss::hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Can't wait to hear from you Adanma. 

Sorry Super but at least you know where you are and can move on to the next cycle. 

Josey so sorry about the job. Good luck girl. Hope things get better. 

Sandi I'm sure you are super busy. Glad to see you checking in. 

Ready do what you gotta do chica...we'll still be here lol

AFM...today is day 40 of the diet. I wanted to cheat today but didn't. I only have 3 more days to go. I'm about 28 or 29 lbs. down. I'm feeling good about it. Waylon should be home mid to late Aug. I'll only see him a couple days though. Hopefully he will get leave in mid Sept. The last little stretch to Nov. Still seems so far away!


----------



## jonnanne3

Ready, You take care of you! I hope you are able to get your things situated soon! I am thinking about you and I hope to see you back on here TTC very soon! I will be thinking and praying for you! Thank you for being such a great friend! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my Ready I hope your okay and something that can be resolved easily. Take you time and we will always be here for you. 

Adanma how was today??

Josey how are you hun?

How are the preggo ladies..Jonnanne, Fam and Momma??

Super I am glad you got closure as well FX for this cycle. 

Fluter I hope the summer goes by quickly for you so DH will be home soon. Tj got his warning orders for Afghan and will be depolying next year...I am not looking forward to it at all. :( 

Sorry to anyone I missed. I didn't get to load a pic of just GUnner but I did change my avator pic to one of him and I that I took today.


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies!

Needa,I hope you and the little man are doing well.

Reeds,Gunner is soooo cute and you look lovely!:flower:

Ready,I hope everything turns out ok we will be waiting on your return!

Super,FX for this cycle!

Fluter,I am going to need that secret too before long.

Jonnann,I hope you and babes are doing well!

Adanma,So when do we start the count down until that BFP?Prayers for FIL and his lady that sounds like a very rough time.

Josey,:hugs:I have been going thru some rough times at my job too!I hope things get better for you!

Momma,I have to get over to your journal and see whats up!

AFM,It's been crazy here.Lots of drama at work.The dr has me off for 2 weeks and gave me some meds for the ms.I took them for 2 days and had the worst headaches I have ever had so I will not be taking them anymore.I really don't think I am going back to work.I have been struggling trying to decide.DH wants me to stay home.I miss my kids dearly and working night shift and sleeping during the day takes most of my time these days.I am having to sleep more I am just so tired.I only started working again to pay for the TR as we didn't want to take it out of savings but in a way I feel like quitting is letting DH down.So still thinking about it.Anyway good news is I moved my scan up by a week so we should find out what team we are on Monday as long as baby is not shy.


----------



## Adanma

Sounds like a lot of us are needing some time to take care of ourselves. It's a good thing to do!

I hope everything is okay with you Ready.

fam how exciting for monday!! Can't wait! I'll say pink.

josey I hope your new plan gets you where you need to be

I'm still sore and groggy from today so this will be short. They got 10 eggs! I'll know how many fertilised tomorrow. If they look good on sunday afternoon I'll likely not have transfer til wednesday. If they are iffy or only a few left I'll have it monday. I'll update tomorrow when I know how many fertilised! Thank you for your well wishes during this time guys. It's been rough

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

wow 10!! thats great, Praying for good fertilisation!!


----------



## famof6

Adanma,10 sounds like a great #!


----------



## Superstoked

Reeds, what a lovely picture! you and baby look great :)

Ready, I hope all is well. Hope to see you soon xx


----------



## fluterby429

Hang in there Fam I hope things ease up for you. Can't wait to find out pink or blue!

Adanma anxious to see how things are progressing. 

Reeds love the new avatar! Sorry about TJ's orders. Will his be a year? I know it's tough. I'm ready for this to be over!

Arm...I opt off the hcg diet for the last 3 days of it. I called it quits yesterday. So I did 40 days. I'm now on 1200 calories and exercise for the next 6 weeks. I'm not going to weigh in but once a week cause I'm sure I'll gain back at first until my body gets used to real food again lol!


----------



## Adanma

reeds your picture is lovely! Look at that little guy! awwww

fluter I think I had 1200 calories or breakfast.... lol! You are stronger than me for sure

AFM: All 10 eggs were mature. 9 fertilised, but 4 already died so I have 5 embryos left. I will have a Monday transfer since there aren't many and likely more will die before Monday. I hope we have something left monday to transfer. I'll let you guys know. We won't know until Monday morning whether we have anything or not!

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

Adanma I will keep your little fertalized eggs in my prayers im sure they will be great and will make a beautiful lil baby :)
Reeds your son is sooo handsome! is it still surreal or have things settled down?
Fam I cant believe you are still sick you poor girl :( I couldnt imagine im dying after 2 weeks of ms! 
ready I hope everything is ok and we here from you with good news soon :)
super how ya feeling?
flutter I have no idea how you did 40 days of it, you are amazing even 1200 calories is hard I did it last year lost alot of weight but it def. took alot of getting use to! but im sure it will be a feast compared to what you have been eating :)
If I forgot anyone sorry my brain is not itself these days :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Adanma, I am so glad that 5 have survived! That is still great! I am so excited for you and Monday! 
Momma, I can't believe you are almost 8 weeks already! Time is flying!
Fam, Good luck for Monday too! We can't wait! :wohoo: 
Reeds, Gunner is getting so big! He is a handsome little man! 
I hope I haven't forgotten anyone! If I have, I am sorry! 
AFM, Just tired all the time! I am loving it though! Not so much nausea, it comes and goes. The bloatedness is pretty bad and I have turned to maternity clothes! I bought 2 pair of pants and 4 shirts. So let the weight gain begin! LOL! I found out Thursday that my uterus is tilted and they won't be able to hear the heartbeat until a little later then the average woman. I looked up a tilted uterus and where a normal uterus goes forward towards the tummy, mine goes backwards towards my back. No wonder I get constipated! LOL! :blush: So that is about it for me right now...... I hope everyone is good and I can't wait for Monday! So much exciting stuff going on Monday! :happydance:


----------



## needafriend

Hello ladies..

Jonanne, momma and fam, hope u prego ladies are feeling great. Fam, I agree and think u should look at quiting the job as well. Your health, kids etc are more important. YAY for gender scan.

Adanma...wow, can't believe how quickly things are happening for you with the IVF. Hoping all those 5 eggs make it til monday. FX for u girl.

Fluter...wow, can not believe u lost so much weight, where is the pic? I am with Adanma, I eat that in a single meal.

Super and Josie....hello's go out to you both. 

Ready....u do what u got to do sometimes. Wishing you strenght and speed to go through whatever it is u need to do now.

Hello to anyone else I missed....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter as far as we know right know it will be a year deployment...He will leave at the end of July and return about the same time in 2013. At least we are hoping only a year there has been rumors about 18 months. :(


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks girls. I ate several no no foods this weekend but in small portions. I had to get it out of my system so I can refocus. I felt bad about it at first but I'm ok with it now. I needed that tasty treat as a reward lol. 

As for the picture. I myself don't see a huge change but I guess that's cause I see myself everyday. When I can get a before and after pic I will. I hate pictures of me!

Sandi I hope it's no longer than a year.


----------



## Adanma

reeds: that has to be hard. hoping it's a year rather than 18 months! wishing it was none though. Goodness!

fluter: pictures pictures!!

AFM: all of my embryos are doing awesome so I am having a 5 day blast transfer instead on wednesday. I have 3 that are the highest grade perfect and 2 that are the next grade down. They said there isn't a difference in implantation rate between the two grades though so that was exciting!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma how many are you going to have implanted? And will you freeze the rest?


----------



## jonnanne3

That is GREAT news Adanma! I am so excited for you! :happydance: 

Reeds, I am thinking about you and TJ. I know this has to be hard on all of you! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Jonnanne how are you feeling?


----------



## jonnanne3

I am doing good. The nausea was good up until a couple of days ago. Now it is hitting me like a ton of bricks! Especially at night! The past 3 nights, I have to lay down because it is almost debilitating. Once I lay down and take a Maloxx, I am ok and I go to sleep. Now I just finished eating some peanut butter toast and I am ready to throw up! Thank God I haven't, but it may be nice! LOL! Anyway, I am loving every second of it though! This is something I have begged to feel for the past 4 years! I am embracing every second of it! :cloud9:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hope the nausea eases up soon. Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies just checking in you all.

Reeds, I hope he is only gone 1 year. I have an uncle who is leaving Afgan today. After he returns he plans to retire.

Adanma, I am so excited for you. How many are you going to implant?

Joanne, I love seeing you post talking about your pregnancy. :cloud9: I am so excited we can follow your journey. 

Afm, nothing to report. Hoping to be able to get back at it soon. We may have the problem resolved soon. I really hope so.


----------



## Adanma

We are going to have 2 put back and freeze any remaining ones. They will all get a chance we decided so we may be doing this again in a couple of years. Now how do I get through til wednesday? I barely made it to today! I haven't slept in days!

jonnanne: can't wait for my morning sickness! lol! this whole ttc thing makes us a bit crazy I think

ready: hoping all is well with you and you get to ttc again soon!

My sister got in a car accident saturday with her son in the car. Her airbag went off and everything. They are both fine, but how scary! Some jerk pulled out in front of them. Luckily the baby wasn't in the car! She is having back pain and her hand is bruised since she was honking when the airbag deployed. Car is a loss. She has an OB appointment to check on baby and find out the sex which is on friday so fx all is well there.

Adanma


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you all! I am embracing all my symptoms! It is just stopping me from being able to watch my grandchildren. I am going to have to stop watching my grandson until this subsides because I can't jump up after him and play with him like I should when I am like this. My head pounds and I have a huge lump in my throat all the time. That I have to say is my only thing I am not liking, not able to spend time with them.
We are going to try and find out the sex. That I think is up to baby at the time of the scan! LOL! 
Adanma, I can't wait until Wed too! I am so excited for you! :hugs: 
I just finished pricking my finger for the first part of the DS test. The second part comes on the 2nd when they do the nucal fold scan. Maybe that is why I am so sick to my stomach. Just scared and nervous.


----------



## mommax3

Adenma im so excited for you, everythingsounds like it should go smoothly :) im hope your sister and her family have a speedy recovery what a scary thing to happen to your family. Im always so scared of car accidents it could happen in the blink of an eye :(
Jonnanne Im glad your embracing your sickness I wish I was as tough as you lol Mine is is treating me good today thank god lol I hope yours passes soon so you can get back to enjoying your grandson :)


----------



## famof6

Jonnann,Hope you get to feeling better:hugs:

Adanma,That is scary about your sister glad to hear they are ok.Did I miss something what are we doing on Wednesday?


AFM,I was sooo wrong ladies we are on team:pink:!!:happydance::happydance:
I thought DH maybe just a little sad as he wanted a boy but when he seen her on the screen he was in love.He even stopped on the way home and bought a pink shirt to wear to work today to show everyone we are having a princess.Everything looked good great measurements and a very healthy baby there is nothing more that I could ask for!I am on :cloud9:..I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Jonnann,Hope you get to feeling better:hugs:
> 
> Adanma,That is scary about your sister glad to hear they are ok.Did I miss something what are we doing on Wednesday?
> 
> 
> AFM,I was sooo wrong ladies we are on team:pink:!!:happydance::happydance:
> I thought DH maybe just a little sad as he wanted a boy but when he seen her on the screen he was in love.He even stopped on the way home and bought a pink shirt to wear to work today to show everyone we are having a princess.Everything looked good great measurements and a very healthy baby there is nothing more that I could ask for!I am on :cloud9:..I hope everyone is doing well!!

Yay team :pink: I am glad everything is going will with you.


----------



## Adanma

fam I knew it!! yay! I am having embryo transfer on wednesday instead of today is all.

jonnanne: that stinks about your grandbaby, but you'll be feeling better soon eh?

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Adanma said:


> fam I knew it!! yay! I am having embryo transfer on wednesday instead of today is all.
> 
> jonnanne: that stinks about your grandbaby, but you'll be feeling better soon eh?
> 
> Adanma


Oh ok well maybe the next few days will fly by for you!So how many are being transferred?


----------



## mommax3

FAm yay!!!!!! im sooo excited now its time for you to shop and pick out a name for your lil girl :)


----------



## Superstoked

Fam!!!!! Woohooooooo I was right LOL So happy for you. Pink is Perfect :)

Adanma, I cannot imagine how excited you are! YAY!


----------



## mommax3

ugh went to the dr. today and she didnt do a pap but she did do a culture whcih was a swipe inside of me, anyways I just went to the bathroom and had a small dot of red (about the size of a raisen) no cramping or anything do you thik this is just from her messing around in there? oh the worries!


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma...oh how I can't wait for Wed. You're killing me over here lol. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. The excitement and anticipation would have me all worked up too!

Fam congrats on your princess!!!

Jonnnanne hope that ms eases up on you. Sign of a strong pregnancy though..so I guess there is an upside. 

Momma. I would keep an eye on it but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. 

Ready hope it all works out fir you soon. 

Hello everyone else!

My other brother announced his wife is preggo. So that makes both of my Mom's sons having babies within 3 months of each other. Gonna be exciting!


----------



## Trynforfour

We have been trying to get pregnant for a couple of months. I have not been temping very much. Although I have been keeping track of my mucus and cervix position. So far I want to say I ovualted on the 15th of May 2011. But then again I am not really sure. I did take a couple opks and the 15th was the closest one to a positive and now they are all starting to fade away. I am only 11 days into my cycle and I Ovulate early. Or I should say I show signs of doing so. I did have some EWCM yesterday. This might be TMI but it was after a BM I must have pushed down some. And it was really white and eggy feeling slippery and some what clear and thick. My LMP was on May 6th and it lasted 4 days. We BD on 2,4,8,11,12,13,14, so far. Not sure if I have missed my surge or just anovulatory period. But my mucus and cervical position was perfect to ovulate and I also felt what I thought could have been ovulation pains on both sides. And now and then I feel the same sharp pains or twinges on both sides near my overies. I woke up with a cold sore today, not sure if that has anything to do with it. But i sure feel like blah and today being cycle day 11 I am already dried up and sticky white creamy type mucus. Not sure what to think. Please feel free to tell me what you think. i usually have a 28 day cycle but lately it has been a 23-26 day cycle. 

Thank you so much. TRYNFORFOUR


----------



## fluterby429

Trynforfour. I'd say you just missed your surge. What time of day you use your opk's makes a big difference. You should do one around 2pm and 8pm. I have a short surge so I know when it's close to test twice a day. Good luck!


----------



## jonnanne3

mommax3 said:


> ugh went to the dr. today and she didnt do a pap but she did do a culture whcih was a swipe inside of me, anyways I just went to the bathroom and had a small dot of red (about the size of a raisen) no cramping or anything do you thik this is just from her messing around in there? oh the worries!

Hun, I would say definately from the exam. I didn't let my OB do my pap until my second tri for that very reason. My cervix (as is most pregnant women) is very "beefy" as my doctor says. That is because it is high, long, closed, and thick. It is very sensitive. When she was poking around, she just irritated it. Just keep an eye on it, and if anything else happens, call and get a scan! That is what I have done. I have had 3 scans already. Keep us posted! :hugs: 

Fam, CONGRATULATIONS and your :pink: little bundle!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

Well done Fam xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: I hope you are all doing ok ladies! xx

I did a test today as I was 2 days late.. and.. 

its a :bfp:.. I cant believe it, as I gave up keeping track of things 2 months ago.. I am scared though as last time I got pregnant it was an ectopic.. 

I was 40 on 4th May.. and tomorrow would have been the day my other baby was due.. maybe.. it was sent by my angel baby?? xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Angel, That is GREAT news! Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Angel congrats!!! 

Fam congrats on your little girl. :)


----------



## famof6

angelcake71 said:


> :flower: I hope you are all doing ok ladies! xx
> 
> I did a test today as I was 2 days late.. and..
> 
> its a :bfp:.. I cant believe it, as I gave up keeping track of things 2 months ago.. I am scared though as last time I got pregnant it was an ectopic..
> 
> I was 40 on 4th May.. and tomorrow would have been the day my other baby was due.. maybe.. it was sent by my angel baby?? xxx



A huge congrats to you!:happydance::happydance:


I love seeing TR ladies get those BFP's!:thumbup:


----------



## Adanma

angelcake yay!!!! Congrats! Oh the BFP's are rollin in now. I hope I get to add soon!

momma: I always spot after pap's etc even when not pregnant. I think they just irritated an already sensitive area. Keep your eye on it and make them check it if you're worried.

fam: we'll put 2 back if we have 2 and freeze the rest of they are still around.

Adanma


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Thanks Ladies.. I hope you ALL get your bfp`s soon xxx


----------



## fluterby429

Angel congrats that's awesome! There are soo many bfp's lately! Love it


----------



## famof6

Ladies,How accurate do you think the gender is at 18 weeks?I am itching to do some shopping.lol..DH is worried they were wrong and we shouldn't buy any pink.I did get my crib yesterday though it is a cherry sleigh bed looks just my bed.I love it but haven't bought anything else yet.I really like the rainforest theme with the monkeys but afraid that maybe to boy now.What do you think?


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::flower:Should be fairly accurate hunni..
I doubt if they would have said unless they were sure.. xx


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> Ladies,How accurate do you think the gender is at 18 weeks?I am itching to do some shopping.lol..DH is worried they were wrong and we shouldn't buy any pink.I did get my crib yesterday though it is a cherry sleigh bed looks just my bed.I love it but haven't bought anything else yet.I really like the rainforest theme with the monkeys but afraid that maybe to boy now.What do you think?

i say shop shop shop away!!!! Scans are so accurate these days I wouldnt worry and if you really are a little worried save the reciepts :)


----------



## mommax3

Angel yay and congrats!!!!!! when do you get your betas done?


----------



## ready4onemore

angelcake71 said:


> :flower: I hope you are all doing ok ladies! xx
> 
> I did a test today as I was 2 days late.. and..
> 
> its a :bfp:.. I cant believe it, as I gave up keeping track of things 2 months ago.. I am scared though as last time I got pregnant it was an ectopic..
> 
> I was 40 on 4th May.. and tomorrow would have been the day my other baby was due.. maybe.. it was sent by my angel baby?? xxx

Congrats!!!:happydance: I pray that you have a happy healthy 9 months.



famof6 said:


> Ladies,How accurate do you think the gender is at 18 weeks?I am itching to do some shopping.lol..DH is worried they were wrong and we shouldn't buy any pink.I did get my crib yesterday though it is a cherry sleigh bed looks just my bed.I love it but haven't bought anything else yet.I really like the rainforest theme with the monkeys but afraid that maybe to boy now.What do you think?


They are very accurate these days. So get your shop on!!


----------



## angelcake71

mommax3 said:


> Angel yay and congrats!!!!!! when do you get your betas done?

soon Momma gotta phone EPAC xx


----------



## Adanma

girl I woulda stopped at the store on the way home and loaded up! lol! But yeah save receipts if you're unsure! I love the rainforest theme! I like gender neutral decor though for kids rooms. My boys had an underwater theme and now they just have blue and tan with train stuff since they are both into trains. We are going to do light brown with very pale lime green for the baby(ies) if I get pregnant this time and do forest animals.

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

:happydance::happydance:Yay Angel:happydance::happydance:


----------



## angelcake71

Thanks Amxious..
:thumbup: phoned EPU.. no beta bloods offered this time round..
which is fine as it just stressed me out more when they wernt doubling... scan booked for 7 weeks.. as she said most ladies scanned at 6 weeks have to come back a week later as they dont see anything.. anyway..
any pain or bleeding and I will be seen earlier.. 

xx


----------



## angelcake71

:coffee: spending the day with hubby today, as it was my other babies due date today.. thank god for the new pregnancy.. as it makes it a little easier.. have released some balloons and am having lunch later xx


----------



## Anxious5

angelcake71 said:


> :coffee: spending the day with hubby today, as it was my other babies due date today.. thank god for the new pregnancy.. as it makes it a little easier.. have released some balloons and am having lunch later xx

Hope you and hubby have a good day 2gether


----------



## famof6

angelcake71 said:


> Thanks Amxious..
> :thumbup: phoned EPU.. no beta bloods offered this time round..
> which is fine as it just stressed me out more when they wernt doubling... scan booked for 7 weeks.. as she said most ladies scanned at 6 weeks have to come back a week later as they dont see anything.. anyway..
> any pain or bleeding and I will be seen earlier..
> 
> xx


I agree they stressed me out too.I hope you two have a good day!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: thanks ladies .. love to you all xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, I thinking of you day as I think you are doing the transfers today. Praying all goes well.

Angel, we need a ticker. :happydance:

Navy, where are you?

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mommax3

Adenma thinking of you :) 
everyone else hey!!!!! just poping in :)


----------



## Adanma

still groggy from the valium. We had two lovely blasts transferreed. I go for beta on tuesday and thursday. I will POAS on monday though! lol! Going to get back to resting now. Thank you for your well wises and prayers!!

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Glad you're enjoyed your day Angel. 

Adanma...omg waiting for Tuesday is gonna seem like forever for me lol. We seem to be always waiting don't we 

I'm with you Ready...where is Navy?

My TR buddy..she had her TR same day as me in MX. So we actually met, finally got her BFP! She was only given a 30% chance since her TL was done at the uterus. She had a lap done in Feb. that showed narrow tubes. Please pray or send positive thoughts for her and her bean. Her betas at 15 or 16 dpo were 17. I feel it's low but hopeful for her as she is such an amazing positive lady.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: wishing you friend lots of luck and sending positive thoughts Fluter.. I hope she gets her happy ending ... How are you doing hun?? xx


----------



## mommax3

Adenma yay!!! you rest up lady and we all cant wait to here some great news on tuesday :)

Flutter prayers to your friend I hope everything turns out wonderful for her :)

I have been up all night with my lil man he was puking and in between his puking im trying to eat a lil something because thats the only way i keep from getting sick ugh! lol it was a long night hopefully he is better now and I dont have to clean or witness any more puke!


----------



## fluterby429

Angel I'm doing ok. I'm just ready for this deployment to be over! This has been the longest year of my life and yet there us still so much time left before dh gets to move here. He should get back to TX sometime in Aug. and I'll get to see him for a couple days at least, but won't get to move here to Ky until late Nov. Lol ok sorry I've been in a mood lately and didn't mean to be a whiner. But yea thanks for asking lol

Momma sorry about lil man being sick. Hopefully it's over for the sake of both if you. Poor baby.


----------



## angelcake71

fluterby429 said:


> Angel I'm doing ok. I'm just ready for this deployment to be over! This has been the longest year of my life and yet there us still so much time left before dh gets to move here. He should get back to TX sometime in Aug. and I'll get to see him for a couple days at least, but won't get to move here to Ky until late Nov. Lol ok sorry I've been in a mood lately and didn't mean to be a whiner. But yea thanks for asking lol
> 
> Momma sorry about lil man being sick. Hopefully it's over for the sake of both if you. Poor baby.

Aww you arent moaning Fluter it must be incredibly hard... especially with ttc thrown in as well xx


----------



## Adanma

fluter I can't imagine doing what you military families do. You're amazing people and I appreciate your sacrifice for all of our sakes. Whine away!

Okay. So. I was bad. I POAS already since my hcg trigger shot was already out of my system and I'm a POAS addict. I'm 2 days post 5 day transfer so that is like 7dpo. And it was positive!!!!! Already!? So I'm going to watch it the next few days to make sure it's not a fluke or a bad test. But I'm cautiously optimistic!

Adanma


----------



## jonnanne3

Adanma, That is GREAT! I hope it stays positive!!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed and prayers coming your way!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Adenma omg! I hope this is your real deal momma!!!! cant wait when do you go back to the dr?


----------



## Adanma

momma I have a beta on tuesday. I'm so excited!

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

Adanma said:


> momma I have a beta on tuesday. I'm so excited!
> 
> Adanma

:happydance: im excited for you I know its been a long road for you :hugs: I cant wait to see what your betas are!!!!!! its going to be a long weekend for you but I hope it goes fast


----------



## fluterby429

YAY I'm too excited for you Adanma!!!! Now hurry up Tuesday!


----------



## Navy2mom

Wow!!! I left to get my kids on to a deployment routine and a whole bunch of the group got their BFP's :) WOOHOO!! 
Wow ...all I can say is a very big congrats to you all :hug:

I had my HSG done yesterday and we are about half way through our deployment now.
I will post more on the HSG tonight from what I know and I know many of you have had one done and hopefully you can share how everything works. 

I am just so happy for all of you and I am sorry I was away for such a long time....I will explain more on that too. Okay school is getting out in a few minutes for my kiddos.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy great to hear from you. XX

Adanma that is awesome!! Praying this is it. XX


----------



## famof6

Adanma,FX this is it!:happydance:

Navy,So glad to you post!


AFM,I am feeling a little better and have been doing a little shopping.lol..I am now a SAHM!I am a little scared money wise but can't wait to spend the summer in the pool with the kiddos.Last day of school next week.I guess I better get to the store and stock up and get some some activities planned.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Adanma

Navy good to hear from you! Busy as usual it sounds like!

reeds: thanks I am VERY cautiously optimistic this time.

fam: I was so scared at first being a SAHM thinking of $$$. It's so rewarding though and I've found ways to save money so it's not such hard hit. Hope it works out like that for you too because it really is the best job in the world!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam that is great! Clip coupons! THat is the money saver. :) 

Adanma we want to see our newest BFP! :)


----------



## fluterby429

Glad you stopped in Navy. Good to hear from you

Fam I'm with Adanma. It was a change when I quit working but it is rewarding. I just figure I have my whole life for a job/ career my kids are only little once. Hope you enjoy it!

We my TR buddy miscarried today. There were 4 of us gals that weekend in MX that had our TR's. She us the only one to fall pg after 14mo. I have a fear I'm doomed. Like that weekend was cursed or botched. Lol I know it sounds nuts but seriously nearly every other TR sister I know that went to Rio Bravo that doesnt have ovulation issues or dh gave sperm issues has gotten. Ahh man my mood is continuing today. Didn't help I watched Dr.Phil today that was about the murder of Shanda Sherer. This was my hometown area. It was horrific. It'll be bavk on for part two on Monday.


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies:) I am so happy I can type on my IPad....my hands are coming along... I am 7 weeks post op from carpal surgery. I go to Rehab/PT 3 times a week. But I am doing so much better then before I had the surgery. 
As for my HSG yesterday...my left tube looks closed(dye only went half way up and never spilled out)and my right tube is very much open.
So now I don't know what our options will be with only one tube opened. Can anyone shed any light on this( I am really disappointed about my left tube) I am still on BC pills...need to finish this pack up. After I got my CD3 blood work done and I had to start the BC's this month. I need to make another appt with my Fertility dr to get the rest of my results and talk about what options we have now. Told DH he is pretty bummed out and felt bad he couldn't of been here to go though this with me yesterday. But we are about half way done and then he will be on Shore duty (YAY) !!!! 

I am just thankful for all you ladies.....and still smiling from ear to ear to see we have so many BFP's here in our group. Sending much love you you all.


----------



## famof6

Thanks ladies,Being a SAHM is really not that new to me.I worked at that place for 2 years.I started there to help pay for the TR but before then I was a para pro in the school system and really didn't look at that as a job because I loved it so much.Coupons don't even get me started.lol.I used to be so addicted to it.It took over our house with all the stuff so I am going to get back into it but not to that extreme.lol.

Navy,You only need one tube.There were ladies that had their TR the same time as me with only one tube and got pregnant before me.I am sure when you get DH home that BFP will follow.

Fluter,:hugs:Sorry to hear about your friend.You are not doomed don't think that way.It is going to happen for you!


----------



## Navy2mom

Famof6-thank you so very much sweetie....if my arms were long enough I would give you a hug......so instead I am sending you an air hug:)


----------



## famof6

Navy,I forgot to say that the left side could have spasmed(sp?)shut and it could be open after all!:thumbup:


----------



## famof6

Navy2mom said:


> Famof6-thank you so very much sweetie....if my arms were long enough I would give you a hug......so instead I am sending you an air hug:)

You are so very welcome!I just don't believe that God can see how much we long for a baby and not bless us all with one!


----------



## fluterby429

Navy glad your healing nicely. I need to have that surgery something awful but haven't broke down to do it yet. As far as your tube Fam is right it could have spasm or they didn't use enough pressure to push through. I've had 3 TR sisters come back with the hsg showing blocked tubes but have babies now! I also have a TR sister that only had one tube irregular cycles like 6 in a year and she is currently 15 weeks preggo, so you're still in good shape either way!


----------



## angelcake71

Navy2mom said:


> Hi ladies:) I am so happy I can type on my IPad....my hands are coming along... I am 7 weeks post op from carpal surgery. I go to Rehab/PT 3 times a week. But I am doing so much better then before I had the surgery.
> As for my HSG yesterday...my left tube looks closed(dye only went half way up and never spilled out)and my right tube is very much open.
> So now I don't know what our options will be with only one tube opened. Can anyone shed any light on this( I am really disappointed about my left tube) I am still on BC pills...need to finish this pack up. After I got my CD3 blood work done and I had to start the BC's this month. I need to make another appt with my Fertility dr to get the rest of my results and talk about what options we have now. Told DH he is pretty bummed out and felt bad he couldn't of been here to go though this with me yesterday. But we are about half way done and then he will be on Shore duty (YAY) !!!!
> 
> I am just thankful for all you ladies.....and still smiling from ear to ear to see we have so many BFP's here in our group. Sending much love you you all.

Navy I have one tube after my last ectopic in 2010 and I am 5 weeks pregnant!! you will be ok... it just may take a little longer.. hsg arent always conclusive as sometimes the tube goes into spasm.. and appears `blocked` when in fact it may be ok.. xx


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance: Adanma FX its a BFP for you xxxxx


----------



## mommax3

Navy glad to hear your surgury went well and you can type again:) I agree with the other girls I have seen many ladies get preggo with one tube :) Now you have had your pipes cleaned your bfp should be right aroung the corner :)

Fam yay to being a sahm again!!!!! it will be great to enjoy your kiddos over the summer :)

Flutter I know I didnt ttc as long as you have been but I do know that somedays you cant help but feel down and helpless! give yourself the time you need to feel sad then pick yourself back up and think positive this will happen for you!!!!!!! lots of hugs :)


----------



## Navy2mom

Good morning ladies:) sorry if I misspell things morning time is the worst for me....lol
I was doing some reading on HSG and spasm tubes....very interesting read. Thank you to all of you for the encouragement and support. 
My fingers are crossed for a homecoming baby.....but that won't be until August!! 

Routing for all our mama to be....how are you all feeling?? 
Reeds and Needa- how are you mommies doing and how are your little ones??

So I don't know who is where in there cycle but I am on CD15 today and finishing up BC pills....AF will be arriving between June 5-7. 
I call Monday to make an appt with my fertility dr. 
Question: after you have a HSG does your tubes stay cleaned out??? Or is this a temporary thing?? 

Okay hope everyone has a nice weekend :) I will check back later.


----------



## Adanma

I have not been home long enough to do anything on mycomputer as far as pictures go! I'm on my mom's laptop again right now! I will post probably realistically monday provided I am still getting positives! I got another today that is about the same as yesterday

navy: fx for a homecoming baby for you

fam: i am making my shopping list now with coupon binder in hand! lol

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Navy they say hsg can increase your fertility for 1-3 months. I guess technically they could always get clogged up but it's not likely to happen unless you get a pelvic infection. I think you're good to go!

Momma I should not be complaining. While my TR was over 14 mo. ago I have only been able to ttc 3 times! It may not make much sense to y'all but waiting this long to even try is also a terrible feeling. I don't wish it upon anyone!


----------



## Anxious5

Hello everyone hope you ladies are doing well....I have been extremely busy with soccer tournaments and for the next 2 weeks we dont have games...yay


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Sunday Morning:) I woke with a migraine but a little migraine med. And some starbucks will make it all better! Lol 
I have been on my computer so much this weekend that my wrist is sore...so I need to take it easy. I still haven't gotten cleared by my dr to do knitting or any crafts yet....this sucks!! I have two tie blanket to still make that keep staring at me ...calling my name..lol. 
It is really gloomy here this morning....what gives?? Okay enough rambling from me...I will pop on later. Have a good day ladies.


----------



## mommax3

fluterby429 said:


> Navy they say hsg can increase your fertility for 1-3 months. I guess technically they could always get clogged up but it's not likely to happen unless you get a pelvic infection. I think you're good to go!
> 
> Momma I should not be complaining. While my TR was over 14 mo. ago I have only been able to ttc 3 times! It may not make much sense to y'all but waiting this long to even try is also a terrible feeling. I don't wish it upon anyone!

Girl I couldnt imagine having to wait and only be able to try 3 times :wacko: I was going nuts when i had my dh at my disposal lol


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Navy, so good to see you! I am glad to see you are coming around. As for the tube, I am sure it will not lesson your changes of getting preggers :)

Fam, sahm! :) It is the best being home with the kiddies:) How are you feeling these days?

Momma, 8 weeks 4 days already! Holy moly! Time goes by so fast.

Joannane, how are you? I hope pregnancy is treating you well :hugs:

Needa, Reeds, your boys must be growing fast :) I hope all is well :hugs:

Adanma, I am on the edge of my seat girl lol :) FX!

Fluter, Anxious Hi :) I hope u are both doing well

I know I have missed someone, I am sorry if I did :(

AFM, well I have not taken any opks this cycle and I will not be testing unless I am late. Last cycle I was 100% convinced I had my bfp all kinds of new things going on and nada lol and I was a week late and bfn so I kinda tortured myself. My sister inlaw is getting married in 2 weeks and its been so busy with work and helping her out and my baby turned 13..I should be almost heading in my tww a few days maybe. So we shall see :)

I hope you ladies are having a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

navy take it easy lady get healed up!

fluter that's got to be hard to have to wait like that. It'll happen though

super fx for you this cycle! good idea keeping busy and not fretting.

AFM: poas again this am and it was much fainter than the past two days. ::sigh:: I just don't know. I'm hoping it was just not a very sensitive test, but I'm worried. My beta is tuesday. I will test again in the am just to see. I am 4 days past 5 day transfer so it's still only like 9dpo, but I had much clearer ones already so I'm worried. Fx

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma try not to worry too much. It's way early. You're right maybe it was a less sensitive test. I'm keeping the faith that Tuesday's draw is going to come back with an amazing number!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

I had a scare over the weekend. We bd'd and right after I went to the bathroom and wiped and there was blood!!!!!!!!! It scared the living shit out of me!!!!!!!! We went to the ER and they did a pelvic and a scan and baby was moving all around and the heart was beating very strong! :cloud9: My cervix was high and closed. I did not like the doctor at all!!!!!!!!! While doing the scan, she was like, well I can't find the heartbeat, but the baby is moving and that is good. WTF????????? FIND THE FUCKING HEARTBEAT! So she moved it to where she could see it and it was strong! Then they took us back to our room and took blood. After waiting 1.5 hours she came back and said that everything looked ok but if I miscarried, there was nothing they could do, so take it easy and you can go home! WTF?????????? 
Needless to say, I am calling my dr this morning to make a appt today! The bleeding stopped just as fast as it started but it still scared the shit out of me! 
NO NOOKIE FOR HUBBY ANYTIME SOON!!!!!!!!!!!! 
So that was my weekend. Once we got home, I stayed on the couch or in the bed all weekend long. I will not do anything today until I see the doctor.

Adanma, I wouldn't worry just yet. Sometimes your urine can be weaker and if you are using different tests, it may not be as sensitive as the others. Sending you big :hugs: and sticky :dust:


----------



## mommax3

jonnanne3 said:


> I had a scare over the weekend. We bd'd and right after I went to the bathroom and wiped and there was blood!!!!!!!!! It scared the living shit out of me!!!!!!!! We went to the ER and they did a pelvic and a scan and baby was moving all around and the heart was beating very strong! :cloud9: My cervix was high and closed. I did not like the doctor at all!!!!!!!!! While doing the scan, she was like, well I can't find the heartbeat, but the baby is moving and that is good. WTF????????? FIND THE FUCKING HEARTBEAT! So she moved it to where she could see it and it was strong! Then they took us back to our room and took blood. After waiting 1.5 hours she came back and said that everything looked ok but if I miscarried, there was nothing they could do, so take it easy and you can go home! WTF??????????
> Needless to say, I am calling my dr this morning to make a appt today! The bleeding stopped just as fast as it started but it still scared the shit out of me!
> NO NOOKIE FOR HUBBY ANYTIME SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So that was my weekend. Once we got home, I stayed on the couch or in the bed all weekend long. I will not do anything today until I see the doctor.
> 
> Adanma, I wouldn't worry just yet. Sometimes your urine can be weaker and if you are using different tests, it may not be as sensitive as the others. Sending you big :hugs: and sticky :dust:

What a scary thing and to have an insensative dr. on top of it ugh!! Im sure everything is ok though it seems any iritaion in there can cause thatwhile preggo :hugs: oh the worries and stress :wacko:

Super I hope your care free method this month ends in a bfp :)

Adenma dont stress lil lady one more day until our betas then you will know exactly whats going on :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just a quick check in on my TR ladies.

Navy, glad to see you posting. I am sure you can still get preggers with 1 tube. I had a friend to conceive 3 kids with one tube.

Adanma, FX and praying for you.:hugs:

Joanne, sorry you had such a scare. Glad everything is okay.:hugs:

Super, I know how you feel. I am going to take the relax approach too. I have be stressing myself out. Hoping you get your BFP.

Momma, time is going by for you. 

Fam, have you thought of the what theme you will use for the baby's room. Do you watch extreme couponing?

Sorry if I missed anyone. Love you all.


----------



## fluterby429

Jonnanne....holy crap I would've been scared too! Glad everything was still perfect though. What a jerk doctor. I really need to find a ob since my move so that I can find the perfect doctor for me just incase I ever get a BFP.


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Jonnanne....holy crap I would've been scared too! Glad everything was still perfect though. What a jerk doctor. I really need to find a ob since my move so that I can find the perfect doctor for me just incase I ever get a BFP.

You will get one as soon as you can DTD on a regular basis or before. I just know you will. :thumbup:


----------



## jonnanne3

Well everything looks great! Baby is measuring 11 wks 5 days and heart rate was 163!!!!! The bleed was caused by a cervical polyp. It will cause bleeding when irritated. So my dr said to back off intercourse for now just so I don't freak out anymore. He also heard the heartbeat with the doppler and here is the video.......... :cloud9: I also have a new pic and I will upload it very soon! 

https://youtu.be/Q3gT8miVJCA


----------



## ready4onemore

jonnanne3 said:


> Well everything looks great! Baby is measuring 11 wks 5 days and heart rate was 163!!!!! The bleed was caused by a cervical polyp. It will cause bleeding when irritated. So my dr said to back off intercourse for now just so I don't freak out anymore. He also heard the heartbeat with the doppler and here is the video.......... :cloud9: I also have a new pic and I will upload it very soon!
> 
> https://youtu.be/Q3gT8miVJCA

How sweet.


----------



## jonnanne3

And here is our precious baby!!!! Measuring 11 wks 5 days and heart rate of 163 bpm!!!!!!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Clifton 05-23-2011.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ready4onemore

jonnanne3 said:


> And here is our precious baby!!!! Measuring 11 wks 5 days and heart rate of 163 bpm!!!!!!!:cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## fluterby429

Aww what a sweet sound!!!


----------



## josey123

Morn ladies af got me this morn day early so looks like I will be needing that app in the morning to see the fertility specialist...good to hear everyone is ok and their bubs......keepin my thoughts and prayers for you adanma...x


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hope all is ok Johanne.. xx

sadly looks like its over for me... started bleeding and had crampy pains this morning feel numb and gutted, :nope: xx


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Angel! :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Great pic jonanne :) what a relief that pic must have been since you were worried about the bleeding

Angel im so sorry hun :( lots of hugs

josey that damn witch I hope the fs can offer you some answers

Adanma toda is beta day right? I cant wait to hear


----------



## angelcake71

josey123 said:


> Morn ladies af got me this morn day early so looks like I will be needing that app in the morning to see the fertility specialist...good to hear everyone is ok and their bubs......keepin my thoughts and prayers for you adanma...x

good luck Jo xx sorry AF got you x


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: hope you are ok Adanma.. x


----------



## famof6

Jonnanne,glad to hear baby is doing well,Sorry about your scare:hugs:

Angel,FX that everything turns out ok.Are you going in to see the dr?

Josey,:hugs:

Adanma,thinking of you today!

Momma,How you feeling?

Ready,We have not decided on a theme.I am leaning towards something animal related not the girly girly.Who knows I may change my mind.

AFM,I am feeling so much better.Last week of school!!:happydance:.We bought the kids new ATV's and with those and the pool being ready they are keeping me outside and away from the computer.Maybe I will get some sun spending all this time outside!


----------



## mommax3

fam Im so happy your feeling better :) its about time lol you poor thing now your summer vacation with the kiddos will actually be super enjoyable :) Im feeling ok today my house fell apart over the last week so i have been going through trying to get all the cleaning I can get done :) most days though im so sick i end up crying at night becasue i jsut cant take it anymore and my poor hubby was like omg you have to get better soon your the gorilla glue that holds this house and family together!!! whcih made me feel good and needed but nfourtunatly I cant just poof myself better believe me I would have done so by now lol im hoping a couple of more weeks I will be good to go :)


----------



## famof6

mommax3 said:


> fam Im so happy your feeling better :) its about time lol you poor thing now your summer vacation with the kiddos will actually be super enjoyable :) Im feeling ok today my house fell apart over the last week so i have been going through trying to get all the cleaning I can get done :) most days though im so sick i end up crying at night becasue i jsut cant take it anymore and my poor hubby was like omg you have to get better soon your the gorilla glue that holds this house and family together!!! whcih made me feel good and needed but nfourtunatly I cant just poof myself better believe me I would have done so by now lol im hoping a couple of more weeks I will be good to go :)


I hope you get to feeling better.DH was going through the trash yesterday he thought I had a energy drink because I was going crazy cleaning house which has not happened in months.I told him no didn't have anything just love feeling normal again.I hope it doesn't take as long for you as it did for me.Wait and see after writing this I will feel like crap tomorrow.lol


----------



## mommax3

Is it possible to have the rh factor when you hve never had it before? The nurse called today and said that I tested positve for antibodies and that it had something to do with my blood but it was so low she didnt know what it was exactly and that we will have to test again in 4 weeks to keep an eye on it!!!!! meanwhile im freaking out and she has nothing more to say to me then that and that she doesnt have any anweres for me!!! I called my mom and she said the only thing she can think of that has todo with your blood type is the rh thing but i didnt have it with any of my other kids so why now? ahhhh im freaking out!


----------



## famof6

Sorry Momma I had no clue what you were talking about.I did find something by searching that said that you can have it with later pregnancies.Since she said it was very low I hope it is nothing to worry about.These dr's should just keep their mouths shut until they have actual answers for us instead of making us worry!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Angel so sorry hun. 

Josey I hope the FS can give you some answers and your forever baby. 

Adanma can't wait to hear your good news.


----------



## mommax3

Thanks fam I have been googling and am still clueless lol


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma where are you girl?

Josey I hope the FS gets you some answers!

Angel I'm so very sorry Hun ((hugs))

Fam glad you're feeling better!

Momma hope you get to feeling better soon. MS is no fun. I had it nearly my entire pregnancy with my first...don't wish that on anyone!


----------



## ready4onemore

josey123 said:


> Morn ladies af got me this morn day early so looks like I will be needing that app in the morning to see the fertility specialist...good to hear everyone is ok and their bubs......keepin my thoughts and prayers for you adanma...x

Sorry the :witch: got you. I hope the RE can help you.



angelcake71 said:


> :flower: Hope all is ok Johanne.. xx
> 
> sadly looks like its over for me... started bleeding and had crampy pains this morning feel numb and gutted, :nope: xx

:hugs: Praying for you.



mommax3 said:


> fam Im so happy your feeling better :) its about time lol you poor thing now your summer vacation with the kiddos will actually be super enjoyable :) Im feeling ok today my house fell apart over the last week so i have been going through trying to get all the cleaning I can get done :) most days though im so sick i end up crying at night becasue i jsut cant take it anymore and my poor hubby was like omg you have to get better soon your the gorilla glue that holds this house and family together!!! whcih made me feel good and needed but nfourtunatly I cant just poof myself better believe me I would have done so by now lol im hoping a couple of more weeks I will be good to go :)

I hope you get to feeling better soon sweetie.

Adanma, where are you? Hope all is well.

Fam, time for belly pic.

Needa, where are you? How are things going?

Reeds, do you have any new Gunner pics?

Hello to everyone I missed.


----------



## famof6

Ready,Don't make me take a belly pic,It's huge!lol.I will try to get one up by the weekend since I will be at the half way mark!:happydance:


----------



## angelcake71

mommax3 said:


> Is it possible to have the rh factor when you hve never had it before? The nurse called today and said that I tested positve for antibodies and that it had something to do with my blood but it was so low she didnt know what it was exactly and that we will have to test again in 4 weeks to keep an eye on it!!!!! meanwhile im freaking out and she has nothing more to say to me then that and that she doesnt have any anweres for me!!! I called my mom and she said the only thing she can think of that has todo with your blood type is the rh thing but i didnt have it with any of my other kids so why now? ahhhh im freaking out!

is your blood group rh negative hun? as I am A rh negative...and each time I had a baby I had to have more blood tests than normal to check for anti bodies..after each baby I had to have an Ant D injection.. just in case the next baby had the same blood group as me..


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies well not good news they offering me. Hsg to check other tube if its damaged then they cant offer me anything else as to ivf as I have been sterilized ivf private will cost 3000 dont know wat to do anymore....x


----------



## mommax3

angelcake71 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have the rh factor when you hve never had it before? The nurse called today and said that I tested positve for antibodies and that it had something to do with my blood but it was so low she didnt know what it was exactly and that we will have to test again in 4 weeks to keep an eye on it!!!!! meanwhile im freaking out and she has nothing more to say to me then that and that she doesnt have any anweres for me!!! I called my mom and she said the only thing she can think of that has todo with your blood type is the rh thing but i didnt have it with any of my other kids so why now? ahhhh im freaking out!
> 
> is your blood group rh negative hun? as I am A rh negative...and each time I had a baby I had to have more blood tests than normal to check for anti bodies..after each baby I had to have an Ant D injection.. just in case the next baby had the same blood group as me..Click to expand...

Thats the thing im o+ and I have never had any problems with my other pregnancies so why would I now? I also found something on google about girls with o+ who had something called antibody m 
Again why would I have it in my 4th pregnancy and not the other 3 im a little freaked out!


----------



## fluterby429

Josey hopefully your lil tube s just fine and you won't need to worry about anything else. 

Momma could it be because this baby has a different dad with a different blood type?


----------



## angelcake71

josey123 said:


> Hi ladies well not good news they offering me. Hsg to check other tube if its damaged then they cant offer me anything else as to ivf as I have been sterilized ivf private will cost 3000 dont know wat to do anymore....x

:hugs::hugs: so sorry sweetie.... 
are you gonna have an hsg... I know many ladies have,, but the results seem to be inconclusive.. as may times the tube can go into spasm... I dont know why they dont offer to unblock it if it is damaged??? :nope: 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## josey123

Hi angel how you doin? Hope you get some good news today yes Im goin to have hsg makes me think that the tube is partially open due to me gettin pregnant in Nov so hope hsg will clear anything away....then we will decide what to do afterwards if it is blocked makes me angry to think they will just let me go through another ectopic than ti avoid another one by offering ivf to us ....bless my hubby said we could cancel holiday if you like and use that money I said no way we worked so hard for that.....anyone heard how adanma is doing? X


----------



## famof6

I have been wondering about Adanma too.

Josey,I hope the hsg clears out that tube.You would think there would be more help out there for ivf.My insurance covers some ivf but only for people who have no children.When I checked into it in my area it started out around $8000.Are they offering you a reduced rate?I hope you don't even need to start looking into that and just need a little cleaning to get that sticky bean!


----------



## mommax3

josey girl I hope the hsg does the trick and you dont have to look into anything else :)
I too was wondering about adanma she had her beta on tuesday I hope everything is ok 
So im on day 3 of mild ms and im loving life!!!!!! i feel so alive again and I got so much acomplished I put up my kids trampoline all by myself!!! so proud i stink at instructions lol i have been staining the rest of my deck which seems like a never ending process hoping to get done with all the railings by this weekend :) oh and my house is staying clean!!!!!! life is good lol


----------



## famof6

mommax3 said:


> josey girl I hope the hsg does the trick and you dont have to look into anything else :)
> I too was wondering about adanma she had her beta on tuesday I hope everything is ok
> So im on day 3 of mild ms and im loving life!!!!!! i feel so alive again and I got so much acomplished I put up my kids trampoline all by myself!!! so proud i stink at instructions lol i have been staining the rest of my deck which seems like a never ending process hoping to get done with all the railings by this weekend :) oh and my house is staying clean!!!!!! life is good lol

So glad to hear you are feeling better and getting so much done!I have not spent my time wisely I am just soaking up some sun in the pool.lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just checking in to see if Adanma had an update for us.


----------



## famof6

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just checking in to see if Adanma had an update for us.

I keep checking hoping Adanma updates!

Ready,Have you tested?Sorry I have to ask it is the poas pusher in me.

What is everyones plans for the holiday?I think we are just going to get the family together for a cookout and do some swimming.


----------



## mommax3

Fam This weekend im taking a break too! I feel sick tonight I scrubed and stained my front deck and it really did me in, not to mention it looks blotchy so now I need to do it again :( 
Adanma where are you lady!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, No I didn't test had a large temp dip this morning.


----------



## famof6

ready4onemore said:


> Fam, No I didn't test had a large temp dip this morning.

:hugs:Sorry I looked at your chart before posting that but when I seen April I thought it was last cycle didn't even notice it started then.


----------



## fluterby429

Momma glad you're feeling a lil better.

I'm kinda worried about Adanma. I wish she would check in. 

I've been doing some crazy card classes a couple days each week. Man this week she put it on us withnthe step boards and risers. After class I walked another 2 miles. I might die tomorrow lol. This weekend one of my babes goes to his dads then Sat my other two are going to in laws for the night. I'm going to go out to the river and help a friend move her summer trailer back in after the flood. Then Sunday it's cook out and swimming at my moms.


----------



## jonnanne3

I thought I posted yesterday...... I think pregnancy brain is kicking in! :blush: 

I am worried about Adanma as well. I hope and pray she is ok.

AFM, yesterday, I found our baby's heartbeat! This time I know I did! LOL! It was in the 150's and sounded AMAZING! I hope to record it soon so I can post it. Things have been a little crazy with the heat. We do heating and air, so we are busy!!!!!!! So as soon as I can, I will record it and post it! 

I hope everyone is ok! Have a fantastic weekend! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 12 weeks Jonnanne!! 2nd tri wooohoo!!

I pray all is well for Adanma.

Josey I hope and pray the hsg clears your tube. xx

Took Gunner to be weighed and measured...he is now 13lbs5oz and 23& 1/2 inches! 

hugs and love to all you ladies


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, please check in we are all worried about you.

Reeds, loving the profile pic. He is such a cutie.

Flutter, yay for the great exercise.

Jonnanne, HAPPY 12 WEEKS!!!:cloud9:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you Karen. how are you hun?


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thank you Karen. how are you hun?

I am good. Moving on to the next cycle.


----------



## LisaStanley

Hi Ladies! I had my TR done on November 1, 2010. We started trying in December 2010 and found that I was not ovulating so I started on Clomid in April. I am currently 6 weeks pregnant. I done my first blood draw on May 16 and hcg was 27, progesterone was 9.8, I started taking progesterone tablets every 8 hrs, second blood draw showed hcg at 54 and prog at 79.8. I just got the results of my third blood draw and my hcg only went up to 92 in a week and prog dropped to 58!! I have been having some aches in my left back and hip, so scared it may be a tubal!! I am waiting to hear from my dr.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Karen. I see you have a 12day lp that is great...are you using opks to help time bd anymore?

Lisa WELCOME! :flower: I hope you next results bring answers.


----------



## ready4onemore

LisaStanley said:


> Hi Ladies! I had my TR done on November 1, 2010. We started trying in December 2010 and found that I was not ovulating so I started on Clomid in April. I am currently 6 weeks pregnant. I done my first blood draw on May 16 and hcg was 27, progesterone was 9.8, I started taking progesterone tablets every 8 hrs, second blood draw showed hcg at 54 and prog at 79.8. I just got the results of my third blood draw and my hcg only went up to 92 in a week and prog dropped to 58!! I have been having some aches in my left back and hip, so scared it may be a tubal!! I am waiting to hear from my dr.

Hi Lisa, Congrats and welcome.

Did they not do an ultrasound? If not I would suggest getting one this will let you know if the baby is in the uterus. I hope it all works out for you. Please try not to stress out about it though. I don't know your faith so please don't be offend but also just pray about it too. 

Take good care.


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> :hugs: Karen. I see you have a 12day lp that is great...are you using opks to help time bd anymore?
> 
> Lisa WELCOME! :flower: I hope you next results bring answers.

I did last month but ran out before I got the actual smiley face. I think this month I am going to just play it by ear. We are still having some family issues that we are trying to work out too.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ready4onemore said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Karen. I see you have a 12day lp that is great...are you using opks to help time bd anymore?
> 
> Lisa WELCOME! :flower: I hope you next results bring answers.
> 
> I did last month but ran out before I got the actual smiley face. I think this month I am going to just play it by ear. We are still having some family issues that we are trying to work out too.Click to expand...

Praying the family issues get smoothed out quickly. I say just watch your cm that is the best sign for Ov.


----------



## jonnanne3

Karen, I am sorry you are still having issues. I hope they get sorted soon. :hugs: 

Lisa, Welcome! I am sorry you are kind of in limbo right now. I hope you get some answers soon. I agree with Karen that you should ask for a ultrasound to make sure it is in the uterus. BTW, I am in Va. too! Hello neighbor! :hi:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am off to nap ladies..gunner is asleep so i want to sleep too. lol


----------



## jonnanne3

I don't blame you Sandy! I want to nap too, butI am going to go see my granddaughter!!!!!!! So nap time will be later! LOL!


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome Lisa. I hope you hear from your doc real soon. Have you had an hsg in the past to check your tubes after TR?

Karen good luck with your family issues. Hope they get straightened out soon. 

Jonnanne I bet you feel some relief making it to 2nd tri!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Sandi Gunner is growing so fast. I wish they would stay little longer.


----------



## Adanma

sorry to keep everyone hanging. betas were negative. we are trying to figure out our next move. we have 2 frozen embryos but no $$ to transfer them so....

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> sorry to keep everyone hanging. betas were negative. we are trying to figure out our next move. we have 2 frozen embryos but no $$ to transfer them so....
> 
> Adanma

I am so sorry sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## Autumntx

LisaStanley said:


> Hi Ladies! I had my TR done on November 1, 2010. We started trying in December 2010 and found that I was not ovulating so I started on Clomid in April. I am currently 6 weeks pregnant. I done my first blood draw on May 16 and hcg was 27, progesterone was 9.8, I started taking progesterone tablets every 8 hrs, second blood draw showed hcg at 54 and prog at 79.8. I just got the results of my third blood draw and my hcg only went up to 92 in a week and prog dropped to 58!! I have been having some aches in my left back and hip, so scared it may be a tubal!! I am waiting to hear from my dr.

Is your DR not doing levels every two days? My Dr said that was def how often it should be ckd and another Dr said the same. I'm praying for you!


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma I'm do sorry Hun. I just know that things will fall into place and those two will be able to be placed! Gang in there


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma- oh sweetie so sorry to hear this.....you are such a strong woman,hang in there. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. 

Hello ladies:) how is everyone today?? Any weekend plans?? 

Afm- I got a call from my Fertility dr yesterday. My left tube is for sure closed and my right is very much open!! Dr wants to start me on egg stimulation drugs in July to try and get my right ovary to release up to two eggs, But before I can start the fertility drugs I have to go for an ultrasound of my ovaries. CD3 blood work came back normal. 
Dr believes that my left ovary is my dominant side to release eggs during ovulation,but since it's closed it no good to me now!!
I am scared about fertility drugs cuz of the increased risk of twins.....i must be sounding silly right now to everyone. Okay I will check back tomorrow I am hosting a MaryKay party tonight for a friend. Have a safe and fun weekend ladies:)


----------



## mommax3

Adanma said:


> sorry to keep everyone hanging. betas were negative. we are trying to figure out our next move. we have 2 frozen embryos but no $$ to transfer them so....
> 
> Adanma

oh hun im sooo sorry :hugs: i thought for sure you had this


----------



## jonnanne3

Adanma, I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## josey123

Im so sorry adanma thoughts are with you x x


----------



## floppyears

I'm so sorry adanma your in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## needafriend

Hello ladies, just got back from British Columbia where my family lives. My grandpa passed away so thats why I have been MIA. Will read and catch up today. Hope ur all well....I missed our thread a ton.


----------



## famof6

Adanma,:hugs:I am so sorry prayers your way hun!

Needa,Sorry to hear about your grandpa.:hugs:.We missed hearing from you!

I hope everyone had a great long weekend!


----------



## jonnanne3

Needa, I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

:hugs: Needa, so sorry for your loss. We missed you so much.:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

adanma, so sorry hun :hugs: I hope everything works out for you xx

Needa, Sorry about your grandfather darling. Glad to see you back.

Hello to all you beautiful TR ladies :)

Afm, dpo unknown, ticker is wrong. I did not monitor anything this cycle. I have sore bb's but that is nothing new during the tww. 

Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry for your loss Needa. Glad you are back though!


----------



## mommax3

needafriend said:


> Hello ladies, just got back from British Columbia where my family lives. My grandpa passed away so thats why I have been MIA. Will read and catch up today. Hope ur all well....I missed our thread a ton.

:hugs: sorry for your loss


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thought you ladies like might like this..


----------



## Superstoked

What a cutie!!! he is a doll and growing!


----------



## mommax3

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thought you ladies like might like this..
> 
> View attachment 214146

omg he is soooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thought you ladies like might like this..
> 
> View attachment 214146

Cutie!! :-=


----------



## fluterby429

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Totally adorable!


----------



## jonnanne3

Hey ladies! I go for my 12 week ultrasound tomorrow. I am so nervous! my appt is 8:30 AM EST. I just hope and pray that everything is ok! I will try and get on to update when I get home if I have time. I am going with my sister in law and my brother at 12:45. My brother (who had lung cancer and who has been cancer free for 5 years) has to get a colonoscopy. He has been coughing up blood and bleeding through his lower area too. So I wouldn't dare let them go by themselves! I have been there from day one with all there struggles with his cancer, I will continue to be there until I can't! So it may be early in the day I am able to update, but it also may be later as well. I will update sometime tomorrow. I hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

JUst stopping by to say Hello and hope all you ladies are doing well


----------



## famof6

Reeds, He is so adorable!

Jonnanne,I hope your scan went well.


----------



## jonnanne3

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/631291-jonnanne3s-now-jonnanne4.html
Here is our very first pregnancy journal!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Anxious how are you?


----------



## needafriend

hello girls....

Jonanne, congrats on the second tri!!!
Momma...hope your feeling well and not getting kicked in the butt with symptoms.
Ready...how u doing girl? Hope the family issues are settling and your ttc soon.
Fluter....still waiting for a pic now that u found your sexy again.
Adanma...so sorry girl on the first try of the ivf....God has a plan and it will work out for you to have your baby.
Anxoius, Super, angel, navy, Josie and reeds....hope u girls are all well and enjoying summer.(hope I caught everyone)
fam....time for a belly shot.

Welcome to the new girls!! My name is Carole, TL in 2005, TR Jan 2010, MC may sticky bean in July. had my chunky boy April 4th. he is doing well but a few weeks ago we were told he has bad reflux....maybe thats why he was cranky and not sleeping well. He is on prevacid twice a day. I am going to be a bad wife and post a pic but remove it in a few days just so all u ladies can see how big my man is getting.(in avatar with my oldest)

I miss u all terribly but life is sooo busy now and I rarely have time to stalk.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Joanne, yay for the second trimester.

Anxious, Hey good to hear from you. 

Needa, both of your boys are so cute.


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you Ready! 
Needa, your baby is so precious and getting so big!


----------



## Superstoked

Needa, your boys are gorgeous! I am in love! :)


----------



## famof6

Needa, both of those boys are so handsome!


----------



## Anxious5

Hey ladies I have been so busy with soccer and workin nights....Will be goin to Mx for a month to see Dh once again and hope to catch that eggie this time...


----------



## fluterby429

Needa what a couple of cuties you got there! Maybe a good pic will be taken this weekend lol


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck Anxious!


----------



## needafriend

K...last avitar pic as i am pushing it....lol. The thread is quiet lately. I hope everyone is well and just busy with life. I am getting ready to take Lamine for his first immunization...ugh, hope it goes well.


----------



## mommax3

needafriend said:


> K...last avitar pic as i am pushing it....lol. The thread is quiet lately. I hope everyone is well and just busy with life. I am getting ready to take Lamine for his first immunization...ugh, hope it goes well.

omg he is soooo cute!!!! you must be soooo in love :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Needa, Good luck today! I hope all goes well at the doctor! The baby is GEORGOUS!!!!!!! Congratulations again! I know you are over the moon! 

Momma, How are you doing these days?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Needa hope Lamine does well today with is shots. Gunner did good with the shots but has been pretty fussy since. I love that new avi pic he is so so cute!!

How is everyone??


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Needa, he is so cute. I just want to cuddle him. Love the avatar pic.

Reeds, I could just kiss Gunnner. Love your avatar pic too.

How are all my mommies to be?

I agree it is very quiet on here lately. Which could be a good thing the last time it got this quiet Reeds and Needa came up preggers. LOL


----------



## Anxious5

He is a cutie!!!! 

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## mommax3

jonnanne3 said:


> Needa, Good luck today! I hope all goes well at the doctor! The baby is GEORGOUS!!!!!!! Congratulations again! I know you are over the moon!
> 
> Momma, How are you doing these days?

Im doing good thanks for asking :) I have my good and bad days with the ms but im plugging along and still very thankful I was able to get preggo and have gotten to over 10 weeks :cloud9: I have my 12 us on monday so im really anxious to see if everything is still going good. How are you feeling miss second trimester? you must be soooo happy a few more weeks and you wil know if its a boy or girl then watch out stores mommas gonna be shopping!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

I can't believe you are almost 11 weeks! Before you know it, you will be in the second tri with me!!!!!!!! :happydance: 
The 12 weeks scan is amazing!!!!!!!! :cloud9: The baby looks like a little baby instead of a little alien. LOL! 
We go on the 23rd to get another scan and I will be 16-16.5 weeks and they said they can tell then. So if the baby will allow it, we want to find out. I am really thinking girl along with everyone else in our family (Except my husband, he is praying for healthy, but boy! LOL!) I would be over the moon either way. 
With us having already a boy and girl grandbaby (Which we have spoiled rotten) this baby will not want for anything! But I can't wait until we can start shopping!


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Momma and Jonnanne you are moving right along in your pregnancies. I can't wait for tall to find out what your having.


----------



## jonnanne3

What I just said sounded horrible about my husband! :blush: He wants a boy just like most men, but he wants a healthy baby and he is perfectly fine with either a boy or a girl! Daddy's girls love to go fishing with their daddy's too!


----------



## fluterby429

Oh it didn't sound terrible. Even mommas sometimes have a preference in gender. I think it's very normal. My dh swore I was having a girl with our first. I just knew it was a boy. We didn't know until I gave birth what team we were playing for. While I was pg he went to a yard sale and bought this huge box of fru fru girl clothes and shoes. I laughed. When they pulled Dylan out and said it's a boy I looked at him and said I'm sorry (I was just emotional). He said for what. I explained cause you really wanted a girl. He said no I really wanted a son but mentally I was preparing for a girl lol he's so silly


----------



## needafriend

Hope everyone is doing great and enjoying this hot weather, even in edm its warm as heck.


----------



## Anxious5

Hey ladies just stoppin by to say :hi: and hope everyone is doing well...Its been so quiet here lately


----------



## fluterby429

It sure is quiet


----------



## Adanma

Lurking. So glad our preggos are doing well! My dog almost died and between that and the IVf failure I've been a hot mess. Apologize for being absent. I love you gals.

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, sorry to hear about your dog :hugs: Thinking about you.

Anxious5, hi to you! how are you doing? :)

fluter, it is quiet, I am guilty! I have been round but not posting. I hope you are doing well.

Needa, It has been warming up her too. Miss you :hugs:

Afm, af hit me today. Super bad cramping :( All is well with me. The new job is going well :)

I hope all you ladies are doing well. :hugs:

We need more bfp's!!! :)


----------



## famof6

Momma,baby is a lime!YAY

Jonnannee,hope baby gives you a peek at your next scan!

Needa,as always great to hear from you!

Adanma.:hugs:I hope your dog is doing better now!

Anxious,:hi:

Fluter,:hi:

Super,:hugs:Sorry to hear af got you.I must have missed you got a new job glad to hear it is going well!

AFM,I have been enjoying staying at home with my kiddos.It seems we are having sleepovers here every night.I also went a little crazy shopping.I am hoping to book a 3D scan in the next few weeks.DH really wants one!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## famof6

OMG!I had to share with you ladies!I actually seen my bump move today like a little kick or maybe baby just moving around!It was so amazing!I am on :cloud9: and feeling very blessed!


----------



## Superstoked

famof6 said:


> OMG!I had to share with you ladies!I actually seen my bump move today like a little kick or maybe baby just moving around!It was so amazing!I am on :cloud9: and feeling very blessed!

Awww fam that is awesome! So happy for you :flower:


----------



## Anxious5

:hi: Everyone!!!
Thats awesome I always luved feelin the movement!!!


----------



## mommax3

Fam that is the best when you get to see your belly move :) shopping yay what did you get? tomorrow is my us im supper anxious!!!! How is everyone else doing ? dont have much time just wanted to pop in and say hi


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry Adanma. 

Super me too...just been lurking. I'm good thanks for asking. Hope all is well with you too. 

Fam aww I loved that feeling. It's nice to be able to share the movement with others too!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## jonnanne3

Adanma, I am so sorry to hear about your dog. I know what you are going through there! Our dog is really bad off. I am having to give her IV fluids about every couple of days. She has pancreatitis. It is heart breaking to see them so sick. I hope your dog is doing better! :hugs:

Congrats Fam to see your LO move! That is great! :happydance:

I hope everyone is doing good! :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Fam...so cool to see your belly move. I can't believe your almost 24 weeks. WOW time is flying. 
Momma...so cool on the US tomorrow, post pics

Adanma, Sorry to hear yoru under so much stress. Chin up girl.

Hiya super, anxious, fluter, Jonanne and ready. 
Fluter....when does DH come home?

I have a feeling there is a BFP coming up on this thread soon. Baby dust to all TTC.


----------



## fluterby429

Needa he comes back to TX sometime between Mid Aug. to early Sept. We'll get to see him for a couple days then. He gets 13-15 days of leave in Oct to come up here and visit. Then he'll move here in Dec.


----------



## mommax3

Hey ladies check out my avitar! my lil one was using my uterus as a trampoline its such an active baby!!! im in love :)


----------



## fluterby429

Awww Momma how precious!


----------



## needafriend

Momma...thats fantastic. What a great shot.

Fluter, I bet you can't wait til Dec eh. Your a strong gal....I could'nt do it.


----------



## ready4onemore

Momma, that is so cute.

Well I have decided to take clomid next cycle. I went for my well woman exam and asked her all the questions I had and she prescribed it for me. I am a little excited and nervous at the same time. Some women said it mess with their cycle as others said it made them sick. Any of you ladies that have tried can give me some insight I would be very apprecitive.


----------



## mommax3

REady I dont know much about clomid other then it def. has helped many woman concieve :) I also know that your not suppose to take it for to many months, Good luck girl i hope this does the trick :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

momma great pic. so sweet!!

Ready I took it for 7cycles...I recommend taking it at night so you sleep off the side effects


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> momma great pic. so sweet!!
> 
> Ready I took it for 7cycles...I recommend taking it at night so you sleep off the side effects

Thanks reeds, someone else said the same thing. So night it will be. She gave me some other things to take too it is in my journal.


----------



## fluterby429

Ready I agree night is best. It delayed my O date by about 3 days my LP stayed the same so I had a longer cycle. I only took it once. Good luck and much baby dust.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter how are you?


----------



## jonnanne3

Ready, that is great! I took Clomid and it really didn't mess with my cycles at all. But I did take it at night to avoid any side effects. I didn't have any that I was aware of. Good luck to you!!!! :hugs: 

Momma, Look at that precious baby!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! What a great picture!!!!!!! 

Reeds, Gunner is looking amazing in his little speedo!


----------



## fluterby429

Ready (sigh) I'm hanging in there. 13mo of being Seperated is taking a toll on me but nothing I can do but truck through.


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Ready (sigh) I'm hanging in there. 13mo of being Seperated is taking a toll on me but nothing I can do but truck through.

It will be over before you know it.


----------



## fluterby429

Oops t was Sandi that asked about me. Well that's still my answer today lol and thanks Ready...I'll get through, nothing else I can do about it. I am getting excited about seeing him in Aug even if it's only a couple days. I can't wait to touch him and to smell him among other things lol


----------



## jonnanne3

Fluter, I know it has to be hard! My neice and her husband were seperated for about 6 months due to deployment and then he came home for a month and BOOM! They got pregnant! They were together for about 6 months and then he was deployed again for another 6 months. He met their son for the first time when he was about 3-4 months old. It was hard on them too. So I know how hard it must be on you! Thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Jonnanne. I fear if we get pg that is what is going to happen to us too. I have big reservations about it. We already have 3 that run me ragged. I'm pretty sure he is only going to have 12-15 mo of living with us before he's gone for another year. Raising a baby without him is not my ideal situation but idk what to do at this point. Maybe I should've thought this through a little better before I let my heart lead the way. What will be will be I guess.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies. How is everyone??


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hello ladies. How is everyone??

I am well Sandi. How are you and Gunner? What are your older children doing for the summer?

Where is everyone at? I really miss you ladies. I only really post here.


----------



## jonnanne3

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been MIA. I have been lurking here and there. We go on Thursday for our 16 week scan. I can't wait to see our baby again!!!!!!!! 
Other than that, really nothing much to mention. I hope everyone is doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Hi all I have been keeping busy and life is pretty chill right now so not much to report :)
jonnanne yay I cant wait to here how your scan goes
ready did you start taking the clomid yet?
reeds gunner is sooo stinkin cute in his lil swim suit, how is he doing?
flutter are you able to maintain your weightloss? I have been thinking about you and what an acomplishment it is losing weight :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Joanne, can't wait to hear how scan goes. I hope they can see the baby's goods. LOL

Momma, can we get a bump pic? I start taking clomid on my next cycle which is due to start Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Ready, I hope the clomid does the trick. I have to make a move soon too.

Reeds, Needa, how are the boys? :) 

Momma, I agree! Bump pic is in order 

Joanne, How exciting, another scan :) :hugs: Time is going fast for you. Well in my time anyways lol

Hello to flutter, jose I am certain I have missed some :( If I did please forgive me 

afm, o time should be in a day two :) getting my bd'ing in! Fx :) I have to try and get to see my doctor, she did say if I was not preggers by june she wanted to see me. So fx this is my month! :)

:hugs: to all you lovely TR ladies :)


----------



## needafriend

Fluter....your a strong girl with DH gone. In no time u will be loving him up again.
Ready....how exciting on Clomid, fingers crossed and prayers goign your way.
Super....I am good, Lamine is getting better as he is on his reflux meds now. GL with TTC and glad ur Dr is being proactive about seeing them if you dont concieve soon. 
Momma....happy second tri...wow, I am all about a belly pic of you and Jonnanne. Jonnanne....Very excited about the scan, hope u see whats between the legs.

I hope everyone else is healthy and doing great!!


----------



## mommax3

super you get that egg girl!!!!!!
needa how is you lil one doing?
as for the bump pic I would love to put one up but at this moment I just look like I got fat lol everyday I hope I look preggo and not just fat but still no luck :( once I have a bump I will def. put a pic up I promise :)


----------



## fluterby429

Glad to see some chatting going on in here again. Had a super busy family drama filled week..oh yeah gotta love that crap lol. Oh and the ball park....blah I'm over that place but my daughter made all stars so more park time for me..oh joy!

Momma I'm only up about 2-3 lbs from finish, so that's good. I'm getting ready to restart the diet. I've got enough for another 15 day round. So I'm gonna do it then take 15 days off while I wait on another order of it to get here. Might do another 40 days then, but we'll see. I'm ready to see another 30lbs drop in hopes that it'll help me get that illusive BFP. 

Super hope you catch that egg. 
Ready how's the clomid going?
Reads and Needa I'm sure the babes are keeping you busy. 
Jonnanne can't wait for your scan to get here! 
Josey, Navy, and whoever else I missed (sorry) hope all is well with you and you're enjoying the summer.


----------



## mommax3

fluter you go girl! I only know you through my computer but im sooo proud of you :) what a major deal to get through the first 40 days and now your going to atempt another 40! If you didnt work hard for a bfp I just dont know who did!


----------



## jonnanne3

Ok so how about my FIL's wife (I will NOT call her my MIL) and I have pretty much been on the "polite" outs for about 4 years now. Well I have tried to be nice, despite the fact that I can't stand the maniuplating, two faced bitch! I have invited them to every event we planned. From cookouts to birthdays to baby showers, weddings, and holidays. Well Since we have found out that we are expecting (which with the others she never acknowlaged other than why did you take more than 1 pregnancy test?), she has never said congrats, fuck you, NOTHING! I have sent numerous text messages to her and his dad with all the scan pictures and neither one of them have responded. His dad, never has responded to any of them which I expect since he doesn't text. But she did for a while. She did with all of our grandsons scan pics until their wedding in July of last year. They completely excluded everyone in our family except for my husband. They even excluded my SIL and her children (HIS GRANDCHILDREN!!!!!!!) It was such a slap in the face! Anyway, I didn't send a picture of when our grandson was born because they couldn't even ask our daughter how she was feeling or anything about the baby, nothing! So when Jordan was born, I didn't send them a picture. I didn't think they deserved one! Of course they called and bitched to my husband about not getting one. So I had to send one and since then, she won't respond to anything! WHATEVER! 
So yesterday I was getting the mail and there was a card addressed to my husband from HER!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew what it was, it was a expectant Fathers day card! Which would be nice if there wasn't a knife in it intended for me! She wrote in it addressing him and saying how much of a great dad he will be (I know he will, he already is to our children!) and they love him and then she signed it her name, her daughters name and then his dads name with "Dad" in ()!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?????????????????? Not anything about we are so happy for you and Anne or congrats to you both. All about kissing my husbands ass!!!!!!!!!!! I went off! I am so fucking done with her! I am not sending her anymore information on our baby, NOTHING!!!!!!!!! I don't want that in our lives and I will not have it! 
This is just a peak into what I have dealt with. Not to mention that she made a pass at my husband at our daughters wedding right in front of my mother in law and my brother and a whole bunch of other people! Then told my husband (In front of our son) that if things don't work out with him and I, that he is always welcome there!!!!!!!!!!!! We have been together 11 years and haven't had ANY ISSUES leading to any type of situation requiring a comment like that! They didn't call when our son was in a near fatal ATV accident 4 years ago, or when my dad died either! No call, no card, NOTHING!!!!!!!!!! 
I am so fucking MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry, but I had to let it out and vent somewhere and here is the only place where my family can't see it! My husband, his mom, my mom, and my family know what she did and everyone agrees with me that she is a fucking manipulitive bitch and that me keeping her out is the best thing to do for me and our baby. I told my husband that this isn't his baby and it isn't mine, it is OURS!!!!!!!! And that if she can't acknowlage me in a positive manner, then she isn't welcome in our baby's life! PERIOD!


----------



## ready4onemore

Joanne, I am so sorry you have to deal with such a unkind person. I agree keep her out of you all life. I would have called her out on some of her comments though. Like if things don't work out. The next time she makes a comment like that call her out in a nice as YOU can be way. Normally they will stop if you call them out on it. If she doesn't see you as a threat she will continue. :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

I wasn't there unfortunately. I would have had I been there! But I am not playing nice anymore! I am done!


----------



## ready4onemore

jonnanne3 said:


> I wasn't there unfortunately. I would have had I been there! But I am not playing nice anymore! I am done!

That is what you will have to do. I can't not stand maniuplating people. I had a friend like that and I never saw it until one day I was just plain ole tired of her. LOL


----------



## mommax3

jonnanne3 said:


> I wasn't there unfortunately. I would have had I been there! But I am not playing nice anymore! I am done!

girl my monster in law is exactly the same way!!!! I didnt even tell her we are preggo and i know she knows and i just dont care!!! you just have to cut horrible people like that out of your life as much as you can! my hubby never noticed how she was until recently and its so much easier for me now that he knows I dont need to put up an act anymore. good luck to you and good bye to her!!


----------



## fluterby429

I agree with both the gals. Unfortunately my own sperm donor father is a lunatic and has dine nothing positive for me in my life. I had to cut all ties with him about 5 years ago. His loss cause he doesn't even know his grand kids. Some people are just not right in the head and they are better left alone! Sorry girl


----------



## Superstoked

Hey ladies , just stopping in to say hello :)

jonnanne, I have a mother very much like that. :hugs: Sometimes u just gotta let go. You take care of momma and baby :)

Fam, how have you been. I have not seen you around. I hope all is well :)


----------



## josey123

Morn ladies sorry not posted much but have been complain you all glad to hear the babies are doin well and pregnant ladies are doin well too wont be long fluter and hubby will be home as for me well Im booked in for hsg for 4th July feeling very nervous whether its goin to hurt not to mention the outcome my feeling is the tube is partially open for me to fallen pregnant in Nov from that tube guess just wait and see and go from there.......good luck super for this month........Im still on sick and not returning to work too much goin on at home regarding my youngest with her special needs can be challenging at times and feel Im needed at home at the m:dohh:oment its her 11th birthday on sat....my eldest daughter passed 2 yrs at college went on placement for 2, weeks working with dementia patients and they offered her full time job Im sooo proud of her and she loves it anyway hi to anyone Im missed will keep you all posted x


----------



## mommax3

josey123 said:


> Morn ladies sorry not posted much but have been complain you all glad to hear the babies are doin well and pregnant ladies are doin well too wont be long fluter and hubby will be home as for me well Im booked in for hsg for 4th July feeling very nervous whether its goin to hurt not to mention the outcome my feeling is the tube is partially open for me to fallen pregnant in Nov from that tube guess just wait and see and go from there.......good luck super for this month........Im still on sick and not returning to work too much goin on at home regarding my youngest with her special needs can be challenging at times and feel Im needed at home at the m:dohh:oment its her 11th birthday on sat....my eldest daughter passed 2 yrs at college went on placement for 2, weeks working with dementia patients and they offered her full time job Im sooo proud of her and she loves it anyway hi to anyone Im missed will keep you all posted x

The hsg really wasnt to bad I would take some tylenol before hand though :) afterwards I was down and out for the day I think it was all the stress if anything because other peple say they were fine after I just had myself all worked up and going bymyself wasnt so nice either. good luck to you and if anything ths will just give you a nice cleaning :)


----------



## famof6

Sorry I have been missing ladies!My keyboard on my laptop doesn't work 99% of the time so I can read but not type.Everytime I think of getting a new one it starts working again.:wacko:

Fluter,I am so going to need that diet come October.You have done so well!:happydance:

Momma,Love the pic of your LO!Can't wait to find out what team you are on!

Jonnanne,Sorry to hear about FIL's wife.I have one about the same but it is FIL and step MIL.They only thing they said when DH told them we were pregant was that they thought I couldn't have anymore kids.No congrats or anything and haven't heard a word from them since.Oh well their loss!DH's mom and step dad are great though!I hope things get better for you soon.

Josey,FX for a wide open tube and a BFP to follow!

Super&Ready,I hope you catch that egg very soon!

Reeds&Needa,I hope you and those little men are doing great!I bet they are getting so big!

AFM,I went to the dr Monday.Everything is going great baby HB was 141.:happydance:.When I go back next month I get to take the 1 hr sugar test again even though he wanted me to go straight to the 3 hr he said I could give the 1 hr another try.FX I pass.He is also giving me another U/S then.We have still not booked the 3D yet hopefully soon I want to wait long enough to get some good pics.The dr said I have put on to much weight so I am trying to walk every morning while the boys are doing weight training for football.I really don't feel as if I am over eating but I always gained alot of weight with all of my kids but either way my dr is not happy.Oh yeah I am going to be an aunt again!:happydance:My youngest brother and his g/f are due on FEB 9 the day before my anniversary and 6 days after my bday.I am so thrilled for them this will be their first baby.She just turned 20 and is such a wonderful person and our babies can be playmates.


----------



## famof6

Josey,I thought you had a HSG before but if not I just wanted to tell you mine was pain free.I took 2 tylenol about an hour before.I had heard horror stories before I had mine but it was nothing more than the uncomfortable feeling I get during a pap but no pain.GL


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Josey. I can't wait for him to get home. Don't work yourself up over the hsg. Like Momma said take some tylenol before hand. I took a muscle relaxer before hand cause I was scared to death my tubes were going to be closed and didn't want my upset feelings cause my tubes to spasm. It's really no more uncomfortable than a pap, at least that was my experience. Good luck! 

Fam lol I'll give you the diet secrets when you're ready. I'm so ready to start again. I think Monday will be my start date!


----------



## jonnanne3

Hey ladies! I just wanted to pop in and say :hi: aslo we had our 16 week scan yesterday and the doctor says she is 90% sure the baby is a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: It appears we are team :pink:
I did text my FIL but NOT his wife! I told my husband I was not texting her anymore about anything! I am done! 
So now we need to think of some names!!!!!!!! Baby is looking perfect and measuring perfect!!!!!!!!!! She was just moving around and looking so cute! She did not want us to see her little girlie parts at first! Her knees and ankles were crossed and her little hands were in front of her face! Our baby girl is already shy! :cloud9: My avatar has her with one hand up by her face and one hand on her chest! <3 We are so in love!


----------



## ready4onemore

I love little girls. :cloud9:


----------



## famof6

Jonnanne,That is great news and welcome to team pink!maybe?lol...I just noticed your grandson's name is Jordan I think we may be using Jordyn Grace or Addison Grace for our little girl.I prefer Addison but DH has a thing for Jordyn even though he swears it has nothing to do with his life long obsession with Michael Jordan.So have you been doing any shopping?

Ready,When do you start the Clomid?I just know that it going to do the trick and get you that baby or maybe 2!!:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Ready,When do you start the Clomid?I just know that it going to do the trick and get you that baby or maybe 2!!:happydance:

I started last night. I believe it is going to do the trick and I honsetly would not be upset with twins. I am actually hoping for twins. LOL


----------



## mommax3

yay to little girls :)
ready its gonna do the trick!!!!! stay positive :)


----------



## Anxious5

Well ladies i am here in Mexico with my hubby for 1 whole month and I am so excited!!!! I have decided that we are going to put TTCing on hold ...He wasnt very happy but I am not financially stable right now and dont want to put myself in more of a bind. If he were able to be with me in Texas it would be a different story, but right now I am a single mother of 4 and it is far from Easy...I hope all you ladies are doin well and I will be checking in on everyone


----------



## needafriend

hiya girls.....congrats on possible team pink anne and sorry your dealing with shit heads for family members. We all have them. 

Hope everyone else is great, can't chat long as Mr lamine is calling me, he is under the weather today.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Evening Ladies..

AF nearly over.. so I am good to go again!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you are all doing ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluterby429

Jonnanne aww I just love your scan pic. I'd be sooo in love too!!!

Angel and Super I hope you catch that egg asap!

Ready good luck on the clomid. I'm with you on the twins. I'd a actually rather have one of each and get it over in one pregnancy. 

Needa hope that babe gets to feeling better. 

Anxious glad your getting some time in with dh. I can't wait to get sometime with mine in too!


----------



## ready4onemore

needa, I hope the baby gets better really soon.

Anxious, enjoy your hubby.

Angel, yay for getting back on the ttc train.

flutter, I actually want 2 girls. I have already had 2 boys. LOL 

Adanma, thinking of you. Please post when you can.

Well tomorrow I take my last clomid pill.:happydance:


----------



## Anxious5

fluterby429 said:


> Jonnanne aww I just love your scan pic. I'd be sooo in love too!!!
> 
> Angel and Super I hope you catch that egg asap!
> 
> Ready good luck on the clomid. I'm with you on the twins. I'd a actually rather have one of each and get it over in one pregnancy.
> 
> Needa hope that babe gets to feeling better.
> 
> Anxious glad your getting some time in with dh. I can't wait to get sometime with mine in too!

Its sooo hard all he is doing is working so I only see him really at bedtime and wen I leave here in a mnth I will not get to see him again till christmas vacation :nope:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Momma, yay for the avatar pic of the bump. Cute bump by the way.

Anxious, :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Ready how ya feeling? do you think the clomid did the trick?


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> Ready how ya feeling? do you think the clomid did the trick?

I am sure it will. I haven't ovulated yet. But I am trusting in God that it will happen. Just keep praying for me. 

Happy 14 weeks!! How are you feeling? Are you going to get a gender scan?


----------



## mommax3

ready4onemore said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Ready how ya feeling? do you think the clomid did the trick?
> 
> I am sure it will. I haven't ovulated yet. But I am trusting in God that it will happen. Just keep praying for me.
> 
> Happy 14 weeks!! How are you feeling? Are you going to get a gender scan?Click to expand...

I will def. keep praying for you :hugs: we need another bfp on here :) Im feeling good and we are getting a scan in august so im really excited and am really hoping july flys by for me so I can see if im having a boy or girl then I can get to shopping!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gunner's 3 month pic...this is the only one I have so far. He is growing so fast.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Just checking in. I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well.

We are sooooo due for another bfp! 

Ready FX this clomid does the trick :)

AFM, I am roughly 4-5 dpo. Usually have sore bb's by now but nada. I have a feeling I may have ovulated earlier then "my calender" tells me I did. I have not taken any tests to confirm surge. I have not even felt o pain like I have in the past this time :shrug:

Work has been keeping me busy. I am working two jobs and by the time I get home I am pooped! 

:hugs::hug: to you all :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Momma, yes I agree we need another BFP.

Reeds, I love this pic. He is so adorable. 

Super, Wow 2 jobs. I can barely keep up with one.


----------



## fluterby429

Momma love the bump pic. You're beautiful.

Super I hope you caught that egg and it'll be a big surprise!

Sandi a www Gunner is such a cutie. It goes by sooo fast. 

Ready I hope the clomid helps and you get a BFP right with Super. 

AFM life is hectic. I'm moving to IN with Waylons parents until he gets home. I have to be out end if July. The kids are running me ragged lol as usual. We are getting really excited as the time approaches for Way to get back to the states. I'm soo beyond done with thus living separately crap!


----------



## mommax3

Reeds gunner is soooo handsome!!!!!!
Super the new non symptoms could be a good thing FX for you lady!
flutter Are you happy to be moving in with his parents? are they helpful as far as helping with the kiddos? what month is he coming back again?


----------



## jonnanne3

Just dropping in to say :hi: and seeing how everyone is doing! 

Reeds, Gunner is just too darn cute! 

Ready, This is going to be your :bfp: cycle, I know it!!!!!! 

Momma, I can't believe you are 14 wks already!!!!!!!! Loving the bump! 

Flutter, how have you been?

AFM, I think I felt the first proper kick yesterday!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: It was just for a second, but it made my day! We booked our vacation for August and we are going with my sister and her husband and we will take our son and they are taking their youngest too. It will be a nice and relaxing week! I can't wait!!!!!!!!! It's been 3 long years since we have been to the beach! 2 weeks until my neice, her husband and their son are here and also 2 weeks until my next doctors appt!!!!!! 3 weeks until my next scan!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

:hi: ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. It has been very quiet here.

Momma, How are you feeling?

Flutter, I hope it is a good move. When is Way coming home?

Reeds, how are you? How are the kids doing this summer?

Needa, how is your little prince? 

Adanma, thinking and praying for you.:hugs:

Navy, how are you doing?

Joanne, wow you are 17 weeks. Time is going so fast.


Afm, nothing much to report. I am feeling very good about this cycle.


----------



## fluterby429

I have mixed feelings about the move. Yes they do help out with the kiddos but his dad drives me nuts. His mom works full time but his dad us retired. Lucky for me he us active and golfs mist days or runs around with friends. Way gets back to TX sometime between mid Aug and early Sept but won't move up here until last week of Nov. I'm moving in with his parents because we don't want to stay in this house and my lease is up, plus we are loosing a considerable amount in housing allowance due to cost of living changes, while he is in TX we have to pay for him to live somewhere too, and it will save gas money for me since I have to drive there several days a week anyway. 

Jonnanne wow you have lots of happy things coming your way!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies! Happy Canada day weekend! 

6-7 dpo , I have been cramping for a few days now, af like cramps/lower back/legs. Bbs have gotten a lil sore yesterday but I am used to so much more discomfort with the sore bb's. I will not be testing until af day. Fx!!

I am feeling a bfp very very soon in this group!! C'mon ladies :)

Hello and hugs to all you lovely tr ladies :hugs:


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies just a update...been for hsg and glad to say not bad as I thought it was goin to be but that might have something to do with the 800mg of ibruofen I took a hr before unfortunately could not tell me results due to one patient being mistrpreting results so not happy my nxt app to fertility specialist is not till Sept but can speak to consultant secretary to request for letter to be sent out with results.....just glad its over and the staff were amazing and made me feel very comfortable x hope all ladies ok loving the pic of gunner reeds x


----------



## Anxious5

Just dropping by to say Hi...Well i am ovulating and hubby and I decided to give it just one more try before we put the whole ttcing on hold wish me luck girls!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Josey, glad the HSG was not bad for you.

Anxious, praying you get a BFP really soon.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## fluterby429

Glad your hsg went well Josey. Did they not show you the screen as they were doing the test?

Anxious...GL girl hope you catch it this time around!

Hope everyone had a great 4th if July weekend!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello ladies, how have you been? 

Anxious, thinking of you, hope you get a BFP soon. :thumbup:

Baby dust to all ladies TTC. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

hiya girls....wow, guess we are all busy with summer. Lamine is growing like a weed as are all my boys. We are heading to BC to spend ome time with family soon. Wishing all ttc luck and I miss u all. Take care and enjoy this amazing weather.....hugs


----------



## fluterby429

Glad to here from you Needa. 

I would like to share a piece if wonderful news. My bestie TR sister got a BFP. This is her 5th one since TR but this one is in the uterus and has a hb of 148. She's 7w3d!!! She also got pg with her smallest tube of 3cm. Miracles do happen. It gives me so much hope each and every time there is a TR sister with a BFP and makes me really really want a turn!


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Glad to here from you Needa.
> 
> I would like to share a piece if wonderful news. My bestie TR sister got a BFP. This is her 5th one since TR but this one is in the uterus and has a hb of 148. She's 7w3d!!! She also got pg with her smallest tube of 3cm. Miracles do happen. It gives me so much hope each and every time there is a TR sister with a BFP and makes me really really want a turn!

Tell her congrats from a fellow TR sister. You will get your turn sweetie, as soon as Waylon comes home.:thumbup:


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies.....no they didnt show me screen...just waiting for doc to ring with results ive never felt soooo nervous will update soon x


----------



## needafriend

That's weird that they didn't let u see the screen as that is how they look as they inject the dye. The results are known right away here. Oh well...different Dr's different rules. 
I hoping the best for u.

Fluter....yay for your friend. I am just waiting to hear the next BFP from u ladies.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I have update my journal to tell everyone I am pregnant!! I have given all the good and not so good details. Please keep praying for me.


----------



## Paige.Br

I am so glad to be on this thread. Its truly great to have someone to chat with and do give and take with fertility advices. I have been successful of TTC, maybe I could share my story to give encouragement to those who are on TTC today. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Paige.Br said:


> I am so glad to be on this thread. Its truly great to have someone to chat with and do give and take with fertility advices. I have been successful of TTC, maybe I could share my story to give encouragement to those who are on TTC today. :hugs:

Yes please share and welcome.


----------



## fluterby429

Ready woohoooooooo!!! I posted on your journal!

Paige welcome!


----------



## josey123

Not good news my tube is blocked only one word to describe how im feeling crushed!!!, x


----------



## ready4onemore

josey123 said:


> Not good news my tube is blocked only one word to describe how im feeling crushed!!!, x

:hugs:So sorry. But sometimes when you have a HSG it unblocks whatever was there.


----------



## needafriend

I am sooo sorry to hear that Josie. i am with ready, it can get unblocked with an hsg.
READY...I am beyond happy for u. God is good. 

Welcome paige


----------



## famof6

Josey,Big :hugs:.I am with the other ladies maybe there is a chance that the hsg unblocked it.

Ready:happydance:I am so thrilled for you!Lots of prayers and sticky vibes for your little bean.

AFM,Nothing new for me really counting down the weeks.I only have 100 days until our little girl is due!:happydance:.I have another U/S in 10 days and hoping everything is great and our little girl is still a girl.Some of the ladies in 2nd tri have found out that they got the gender wrong so it got me a little freaked since we have pink everything!

I had my TR a year ago today.I have been so emotional.A year ago today I was praying that the TR would work and we would get pregnant and her I am today feeling my little girl kick.It is just the most amazing feeling in the world.God has truly blessed us and I am thankful everyday!


----------



## Anxious5

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I have update my journal to tell everyone I am pregnant!! I have given all the good and not so good details. Please keep praying for me.

Yay ready I am so happy for you...Will keep you in my prayers

Afm...Not feeling very certain about this being my month this is our last mnth to try for awhile


----------



## fluterby429

Josey I'm so sorry Hun but sometimes tubes spasm. I know several TR girls that had the hsg show blocked but now have precious babies. There is also a laprascopic procedure that you can have done to try to remove any blockage. Big hugs to you


----------



## Adanma

I see we have some good news! Congrats! I also see we have some not so good news. So sorry and big hugs.

::sigh:: Okay. So I have been seeing a therapist for awhile now. She is really helping me work through all of this. We are not ttc right now since I'm afraid of my remaining tube. We have 2 frozen embryos left. We are planning on transferring our embryos to another clinic early next year and having a frozen cycle at that point if we can come up with the dough. If we are unsuccessful at that time I will persue our other option which is to investigate my remaining tube. If it is too scarred we are done. If it can be used we will continue to try probably with the aid of clomid or femara since my right ovary is dominant and it has no tube. So that is our plan. Fx and praying. I hope to be around for you guys a bit more now. I've missed you.

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I hope your wrong and you caught that egg!

Fam aww how sweet! 

Adanma yay! I'm so happy you posted. I'm glad you're talking to someone. I'm sure it helps to get it all out. I hope your tube is just fine and you're able to use it.


----------



## Anxious5

Adanma...Good luck sweetie I will keep you in my prayers

Flutter...Thanx I hope I am wrong to just not feeling it but I am still praying everynight that this is my month

Well my visit has been cut short my 16 yr old is having some issues and I have to go back home early, hubby is not happy bout the whole thing and has distanced his self from me. This long distance relationship stuff is for the birds!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Adaman, I am so glad to see you posted. I have been thinking of you!!:hugs: Glad you are seeing someone to help you work through these things and I am super glad you have a plan as well.

Anxious, I hope your relationship is not long distance for long.


----------



## Anxious5

Unfortunately is will be for a good while my husband is not legal and I have to be in Tx with my kids.....So Im gonna be like this for a long time till we can get his paperwork started


----------



## needafriend

It's sooo quiet on here. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> It's sooo quiet on here. I hope everyone is well.

I know it is very quiet. You new avatar is so cute.


----------



## famof6

Adanma,We have missed you to!

Needa,How cute is he!!Thanks for sharing your pics when you do I know that is a toughy for you but we love seeing him.

Ready,How is our newest preggo doing?You have to be on :cloud9: and just keeping all that excitement in!I am so very happy for you!

It has been quiet I miss hearing where everyone is in their cycle,testing time ect.

AFM,I am waiting for the nesting to kick in.I could really use it.I think we have figured out why I still feel like crap.The dr thinks it is due to severe constipation.TMI I know!lol..I just never would have thought that could make you feel miserable on a daily basis.Hope he has some idea how to fix it when I go to my appt.on Monday.


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, I am very excited. I have a good feeling about this pregnancy. 

Mommax3, where are you?


----------



## famof6

Ready,I am sure you are very excited!I wasn't going to mention this as everyone would think I am crazy but I watch baby Story all the time and I think it was the night you posted your BFP but I had a dream and I was watching baby story and it was you on the TV.lol.They even called you Ready even though I know your name is Karen.Anyway in my dream you had a beautiful baby girl not to scare you but she was over 9lbs.:haha:Oh yeah and she had the prettiest pink flower headband on.I even ordered my baby girl one on ebay yesterday because I couldn't get how pretty it was out of my head.Yes I know my hormones are in overdrive!I still can't wait to find out how many baby girls you got in there:)


----------



## needafriend

Fluter...LOL, I love the dream. I had wild dreams when I was pg. I know....I am sneaking pics up. i will only leave it up for a few days just in case. hehe...

I miss being pg, LOL...I know, CRAZY eh. I was sooo uncomfortable. weird eh


----------



## famof6

needafriend said:


> Fluter...LOL, I love the dream. I had wild dreams when I was pg. I know....I am sneaking pics up. i will only leave it up for a few days just in case. hehe...
> 
> I miss being pg, LOL...I know, CRAZY eh. I was sooo uncomfortable. weird eh

Does that mean you maybe trying for that girl in the near future??:haha:

My dr had the nerve to ask me if I wanted my tubes tied again.:dohh:No way I told him I don't want anyone near my tubes ever again!

I have a question since it hasn't been long since you were prego.Did you have af type cramps?I am having a lot of lower cramping.I would say it feels almost like pressure and feels very swollen down there any idea if that is normal?Haha baby #5 I still don't know what is normal!


----------



## mommax3

congrats Ready!!!!! you must be sooooo excited :)
Fam im sure its all normal every ache and pain usually is when it comes to pregnancy lol


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Ready,I am sure you are very excited!I wasn't going to mention this as everyone would think I am crazy but I watch baby Story all the time and I think it was the night you posted your BFP but I had a dream and I was watching baby story and it was you on the TV.lol.They even called you Ready even though I know your name is Karen.Anyway in my dream you had a beautiful baby girl not to scare you but she was over 9lbs.:haha:Oh yeah and she had the prettiest pink flower headband on.I even ordered my baby girl one on ebay yesterday because I couldn't get how pretty it was out of my head.Yes I know my hormones are in overdrive!I still can't wait to find out how many baby girls you got in there:)

That made me smile ear to ear!!! I want a girl and I love a baby story and would love to be on there. LOL My oldest was 9lbs 1oz so it is defo possible. 



needafriend said:


> Fluter...LOL, I love the dream. I had wild dreams when I was pg. I know....I am sneaking pics up. i will only leave it up for a few days just in case. hehe...
> 
> I miss being pg, LOL...I know, CRAZY eh. I was sooo uncomfortable. weird eh

Okay so are you going to ttc again? LOL 



famof6 said:


> My dr had the nerve to ask me if I wanted my tubes tied again.:dohh:No way I told him I don't want anyone near my tubes ever again!

Seriously, dude?! Do you know what I went through to get this one. :shrug:



mommax3 said:


> congrats Ready!!!!! you must be sooooo excited :)
> Fam im sure its all normal every ache and pain usually is when it comes to pregnancy lol


Thanks mommax3, I am very excited. 

My poor dh he want to be excited but he has not told anyone. He said he wanted to wait until after the 1st tri. I totally understand but I hate it!!:cry: I feel really good about this pregnancy though. I am having way more symptoms. I just want him to enjoy this with me.


----------



## famof6

Momma,I am sure it normal.I still find myself checking to make sure there is not a leg hanging out though.I feel like she is trying to escape!lol.So when do you get a gender scan?

Ready,Give DH a few weeks I am sure he will be telling the world!:happydance:We held out until 12 weeks or so I thought we did!Come to find out DH had told everyone he worked with before the stick was dry.


----------



## Superstoked

Guess what ladies!!!!!!!!! :dance::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1033.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## famof6

Superstoked said:


> Guess what ladies!!!!!!!!! :dance::wohoo:

YAY:happydance::happydance::happydance:

The TR ladies are on a ROLL AGAIN!!!

Huge congrats Super!!!:happydance:


----------



## Superstoked

famof6 said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies!!!!!!!!! :dance::wohoo:
> 
> YAY:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The TR ladies are on a ROLL AGAIN!!!
> 
> Huge congrats Super!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks!! I am totally in shock. I am 2-3 days late and I never had the urge to test until this evening because I was pretty much symptom less! tender bb's and lil back cramping thought for sure af was on the way. I am so scared and happy all at once. I do not know what to do with myself!:happydance: I will call the doctor tomorrow and let her know so she can get me in for some blood work.

Words can't describe how I feel right now, I know this is it I just know it!


----------



## famof6

Superstoked said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies!!!!!!!!! :dance::wohoo:
> 
> YAY:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The TR ladies are on a ROLL AGAIN!!!
> 
> Huge congrats Super!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I am totally in shock. I am 2-3 days late and I never had the urge to test until this evening because I was pretty much symptom less! tender bb's and lil back cramping thought for sure af was on the way. I am so scared and happy all at once. I do not know what to do with myself!:happydance: I will call the doctor tomorrow and let her know so she can get me in for some blood work.
> 
> Words can't describe how I feel right now, I know this is it I just know it!Click to expand...

I totally know that feeling!I think I was smiling for a week straight after my BFP people probably thought I was crazy!


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Words can't describe how I feel right now, I know this is it I just know it!
> 
> I totally know that feeling.Click to expand...


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Words can't describe how I feel right now, I know this is it I just know it!

I totally know that feeling.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so happy to see all the PRECIOUS babies, bumps, and :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congratulations ladies!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for all of you!!!!!!!!!!! 

Afm, I am good. We are feeling the baby move all the time now. We go for our check up tomorrow and then our 20 weeks scan next Thursday! We can't wait until we see our precious baby again!


----------



## mommax3

jonnanne3 said:


> I am so happy to see all the PRECIOUS babies, bumps, and :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congratulations ladies!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for all of you!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Afm, I am good. We are feeling the baby move all the time now. We go for our check up tomorrow and then our 20 weeks scan next Thursday! We can't wait until we see our precious baby again!

im jealous when did you start to feel the baby move? i have had a few times I think it was the baby but I cant wait for it to be all the time :)


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> Momma,I am sure it normal.I still find myself checking to make sure there is not a leg hanging out though.I feel like she is trying to escape!lol.So when do you get a gender scan?
> 
> Ready,Give DH a few weeks I am sure he will be telling the world!:happydance:We held out until 12 weeks or so I thought we did!Come to find out DH had told everyone he worked with before the stick was dry.

I dont blame you, it seems you cant help but worry through the whole pregnancy ugh! I hate worrying but it seems to be the norm for me these days. i think its cause I wanted this and worked so hard for it.
we get our scan agust 4th im soooo excited I cant wait!


----------



## mommax3

Dale I said it on the other site but I need to say it here to yaaaaaayyyyyy! im soooo ohappy for you !!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> I dont blame you, it seems you cant help but worry through the whole pregnancy ugh! I hate worrying but it seems to be the norm for me these days. i think its cause I wanted this and worked so hard for it.
> we get our scan agust 4th im soooo excited I cant wait!

August 4th is not to far. Yay!! are you going to share the sex of the baby with us?


----------



## jonnanne3

mommax3 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy to see all the PRECIOUS babies, bumps, and :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congratulations ladies!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for all of you!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Afm, I am good. We are feeling the baby move all the time now. We go for our check up tomorrow and then our 20 weeks scan next Thursday! We can't wait until we see our precious baby again!
> 
> im jealous when did you start to feel the baby move? i have had a few times I think it was the baby but I cant wait for it to be all the time :)Click to expand...

I started feeling her about 2 weeks ago, but on the outside Jon and I flet her together on the 9th. It is an amazing feeling that I thought I would never feel again! You should be feeling yours move here very soon! :hugs: 
How are you feeling?


----------



## mommax3

ready of course I will be sharing :) I think I have shared more with you guys then some family members lol
jonnanne yay im excited I hope I feel my lo soon and I cant wait for my kids to be able to feel it as well! oh man so much joy is in my heart today for all of my tr girls who are preggo and with my own lo :) I hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> ready of course I will be sharing :) I think I have shared more with you guys then some family members lol
> jonnanne yay im excited I hope I feel my lo soon and I cant wait for my kids to be able to feel it as well! oh man so much joy is in my heart today for all of my tr girls who are preggo and with my own lo :) I hope you all have a great day!!!

I have shared more you all too. The baby will kick when you least expect it.


----------



## fluterby429

YAY YAY YAY Super!!! I had a feeling you were going to be next!!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Superstoked

:cloud9: This is exactly where I am right now on cloud 9. I am super sleepy and all day I have been gagging, I can so feel the MS coming lol but no complaints here! Hubby and I went for a drive an I fell asleep in like 5 mins , so hard to stay awake..lol 

I would like to thank you ladies for being a wonderful support and encouragement, I feel this lil one is a keeper! :) I called the doctor today but the office was closed by the time I got off work so I will call her in the am.


:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## mommax3

super im soooo happy for you and I know exactly how happy you feel, there is nothing like it :) how far along are you? your gonna have to get yourself a pregnancy ticker :) yay


----------



## needafriend

Dale....what fantastic news. I knew your time would come again. I am beyond happy for all u TR ladies. God is good and blessing all of us in his time. 

Bring on some more bfp. Thats why it's been so quiet on here, all u ladies are getting down and having "cuddle" time. LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Carole that babe is adorable!!!

Found out last week my brother is having a boy and found out today that my other brother is having a boy also! Very excited for them. I have so many TR sisters getting bfp's lately! Loving it!

My love said today that flights out of Iraq as of right now are Aug 23-25. Don't know which one he'll be on yet. I'm super excited except my 15 year reunion is the 27 so I guess I'll be missing that. Oh well. He gets four days of leave the day after or second day after he gets back to TX. He's fpgoing to come up here! Too bad we'll probably miss O day by 2 or 3 days by the time he has to come back. :(


----------



## needafriend

Thanks...I am kinda getting tired of people asking me if he is adopted. I think I will get him a shirt made saying...."the white lady is my birth mom".


----------



## Superstoked

needafriend said:


> Thanks...I am kinda getting tired of people asking me if he is adopted. I think I will get him a shirt made saying...."the white lady is my birth mom".

:flower: He is adorable! Wow I can't believe people ask you that. :dohh:


----------



## famof6

Ok the 1st pic is 4 months before I got pregnant

2nd pic is today I am huge!

What are all those blue veins?Never had those before.
 



Attached Files:







62060_1634537508479_1387924606_1730525_4673992_n.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 11









001.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fluterby429

OMG Needa that's nuts that people ask that but the shirt idea is awesome! Lol

Fam you look amazing! Love the bump!


----------



## Anxious5

Yay Super...congrats!!!!

Afm...I am back in Texas and sad but happy at the same time, I am very excited that so many of us are expecting hope I am next...lol


----------



## fluterby429

I hope your next too Anxious!!! I'm hoping it's my turn in Dec. at least. That's prob the soonest things are going to happen for us. Maybe there is a chance in Oct. while he is on leave. I feel like my clock is ticking away!


----------



## needafriend

Ladies...I have some sad news, Ready has messaged me and asked me to let u ladies know she had an eptopic pregnancy and will be having surgery in the morning. She will be away from this thread and her journal to heal. We need to send prayers and thoughts her way for a safe surgery for her health and that they are able to save her tube. And may God give her strength to get through this and lift her spirits in this time of sadness.


----------



## fluterby429

UPDATE....Way will be coming home on the advon flight! This means first flight!!! He leaves Iraq on Aug. 15. Woohoo!!! Still won't work out for O but who oh well again. I'm mostly worried bout AF. Hopefully she doesn't show till the day his 4 day is over. Watch, now my cycle will go all screwy. The last 3 have only been 26 days. Idk wth that's all about. If it would go to my normal 28 day cycle that would be Omazin! But here's to wishful thinking.


----------



## famof6

Many prayers for Karen.I am so sorry to hear that.:cry:


----------



## fluterby429

Needa I feel like a boob for my previous post. I didnt ready the thread before I posted. I'm so very very sad to hear about Karen. My heart hurts for her so much.


----------



## needafriend

I know girls....we all knew the risk of eptopic pg's being high with a TR but man oh man...to go through it must be hell. My heart is sad as well.

BTW....I'm very pleased that DH will be home sooner than thought.


----------



## mommax3

awww ready my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## jonnanne3

Karen, my thoughts and prayers are with you! I am so sorry!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

:cry: Karen I am so so sorry you are going through this. I am crushed :cry: :hugs: Prayers for a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## josey123

Oh no Im so sorry ready know exactly what your goin through hope they can save your tube my thoughts and prayers are with you and family its so sadxx


----------



## mommax3

Superstoked said:


> :cry: Karen I am so so sorry you are going through this. I am crushed :cry: :hugs: Prayers for a safe and speedy recovery.

:happydance: lovin the ticker :) how ya feeling?


----------



## famof6

Ladies baby girl and I could use some prayers.Praying she stays cooking for a lot longer.The pressure I was complaining of got worse yesterday but I just thought well its normal.I started bleeding around 10pm and have been at L&D since they don't know where the bleeding is coming from.He said I may get to go home later on complete bedrest.The pressure and cramping are terrible I feel like my baby girl is going to fall out.


----------



## Anxious5

I will keep ready and fam in my prayers....hope all goes well for you ladies!!!!


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> Ladies baby girl and I could use some prayers.Praying she stays cooking for a lot longer.The pressure I was complaining of got worse yesterday but I just thought well its normal.I started bleeding around 10pm and have been at L&D since they don't know where the bleeding is coming from.He said I may get to go home later on complete bedrest.The pressure and cramping are terrible I feel like my baby girl is going to fall out.

oh fam im so sorry to hear that :hugs: Im sure you are in good hands just keep yourself stress free and try to relax let the dr.s do the rest


----------



## famof6

Well finally got to come home.Still no idea why the bleeding he said sometimes not knowing where its coming from is a good thing.He did put me on bedrest I can't even drive!They gave me the shot to help develop her lungs metho something I think.I have to go back tomorrow and get another one.They did do a u/s and she looks healthy 2lbs5ozs so far.She is def a girl!I am keeping my appt with the dr for Monday and he will do another u/s then.He said he wants me to get to atleast 32 weeks which is still way to early for me I would prefer to reach the whole 40.Well I am off to get some sleep I couldn't sleep at all at the hospital.


----------



## mommax3

fam Its good to hear you are home and they are keeping a close eye on you and that they are preparing her just in case better safe then sorry. get some rest momma im sure you need it :)


----------



## Superstoked

Fam I am glad you are home :hugs: Take it easy okay? This road is never easy is it. 

I go for betas on Monday morning and again on Wednesday , I have everything crossed that all is well. I have waves of sickness and I seem to get full faster and bloated so bloated that I could not wait to get home today and put some comfy pants on. I almost feel like I should be having more symptoms? Just nervous I guess lol I am certain that all is well and its normal to worry right? :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks needa for updating for me. I truly apprecited it. :hugs: And that is crazy that people ask you that about your son.

Fam, praying for you. :hugs:

Flutter, happy about dh coming home sooner.

Thank you all for your prayers. I truly appreciated them all. I have updated my journal with more detail. But I did lose my left tube and ovary. But to God be the glory. I am so happy they caught in time, because I already started bleeding internally. I love you all. I will more than likely be on here because you ladies are such an encouragement to me. When I first found out I was going to have a TR you ladies were the first to welcome me to a group on BnB. I know that I can get encouragement from you all and vent if I need to. Yes, I do still cry but I know that God knows best for Karen.


----------



## Superstoked

I do not know why I do this to myself..:( I tested again just now and the line is much lighter:( Now I am down big time. Come on Monday I get this beta done!


----------



## fluterby429

Fam I'm so glad you are home and baby girl is looking healthy. Follow Dr. orders to a T, she for sure needs to bake quite a bit longer! 

Ready I'm glad you're not leaving us. We love you! It will take time for your heart to heal I'm sure but you know we will be right here for you no matter what your needs are.

Super don't stress yourself out. I know it's easier said than done. I can't wait for you to get those big beta numbers too!!!


----------



## Superstoked

I think I am done ladies, I have brownish spotting now with cramping hubby has been great and says its ok it was not meant to be and we can try again which made me cry even more. What a horrible feeling.


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> I think I am done ladies, I have brownish spotting now with cramping hubby has been great and says its ok it was not meant to be and we can try again which made me cry even more. What a horrible feeling.

:hugs: Don't count yourself out yet. Stay positive. Can you go to the ER?


----------



## Superstoked

Thank you for helping me keep positive but it is now 3 am and I am cramping bad and the bleeding has started.:cry: It is over for me, I felt so good then bam it's taken away from me :cry: :nope: Don't know why this happens but it sucks. It is not it though I need a few days to soak it up and then time to move on and try again.

:hugs: Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Oh Dale I'm so very very sad to hear your this. You take your time to heal mentally as well as physically. You know we're here for you.


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, I am so sorry for you. Please know that I am thinking of you and praying for you. Take your time to heal.


----------



## Anxious5

Well ladies I am out ...We will not be ttcing for a long while due to the long distance relationship...hope everyone is doing well


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Big huge hugs to all my ladies on here who need them. I am so sorry for all the losses we have had recently. I will be praying for you all. I have been away camping and come back to so many losses. I can't even express how sad I am for you all. I know how it feels and how hard it is to understand why it happens. I love you all and will be praying.


----------



## josey123

Im so so sorry super Im thinking of you hun x


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry ladies! You are all in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Super, I am sorry to hear you are going through this. Hugs
Ready, God is taking good care of u and amen to finding out soon u were bleeding internally. 
Fam.....keep us posted, u take care and hopefully your baby girl can cook longer. She is anxious to come out and get some cuddles from ya. And show us her pretty little face.

I hope everyone else is doing great. I am heading to BC Thursday for a weeks vaca. YAY...shopping in the USA, lol, u girls take it for granted. TTYL....


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious sorry girl...I truly know how you feel 

Needa enjoy your shopping trip

Reeds how was the camping? Super hot?


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, thanks for keeping everyone update for me. Enjoy your shopping.

Reeds, I hope you had a great time camping.

Anxious, :hugs:

Adanma, thinking of you. 


I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## needafriend

no problem ready....I will have a great time shopping the exchange rate is fantastic.


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry::cry: so sorry to read your sad news Ready and Super..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I also had an e/p in October 2010 and lost my right tube.. I then went on to get pregnant again in May 2011.. though I had a m/c at 5 weeks.. I do know I ovulated from my tubless side.. I hope this helps

Wishing you both a speedy recovery.. much love

xxxxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Fluter actually is was nice...a little hot during the day but the nights were great. My whole family went...there was about 40 of us. We had 9 camp sites. We usually only get together at holiday so this was a nice change.

Well AF came for a visit..wasn't happy to see her.


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Fluter actually is was nice...a little hot during the day but the nights were great. My whole family went...there was about 40 of us. We had 9 camp sites. We usually only get together at holiday so this was a nice change.
> 
> Well AF came for a visit..wasn't happy to see her.


That sounds like alot of fun.We have not been camping this year and doesn't look like we will.We will just have to double up next year:)

What do you mean you were not happy to see her??:haha:


----------



## fluterby429

Glad it was nice for you Sandi. Sooo are you trying for #2 already? That's awesome if you are!

Waylon made cut off for SGT today! He will be pinned on the 1st! He worked so hard for this because points were at the max of 798. I'm sooo proud. Only wish I could hug him and pin him myself!


----------



## Anxious5

Just stoppn by to check on all the ladies, hope everyone is ok.....Its quiet on here the past couple days


----------



## fluterby429

It sure is quiet. I'm starting to freak a little. My periods are getting closer together and longer. They went from 28 days to a couple that were 29-31 days down to a 24 day then the last two were 26 days apart and today I have cramping checked cp and got the start of af on my finger (tmi sorry) and today is 25 days. They used to last 5 days now they are lasting 7-8 days. I googled it and it everything I read said Premenopausal. I'm so scared and sad


----------



## Anxious5

AAAwww I am sorry to hear that flutter hopefully thats not wat it is and maybe just stress thats causing it.... Gudluck sweetie


----------



## famof6

Fluter,No reason to be sad.Our bodies just likes to act crazy when we are keeping up with it.I had a 28 day cycle forever all that changed when I had the TR and started charting.It went from 24 to 35 days.It will work itself out:thumbup:

Anxious,Sorry to here TTC is on hold but we all have do what is right for our family.Everything will fall into place!

I hope everyone is doing well.Thinking of you ladies:flower:


----------



## mommax3

Ladies I wanted to tell you all that I am now on team pink :)


----------



## Superstoked

mommax3 said:


> Ladies I wanted to tell you all that I am now on team pink :)

YAY!!! Congrats momma! you must be on :cloud9: :) :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

congrats momma....why so quiet here?


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies,....yes very quiet on here hope everyone ok well I have come round a little that my rem tube is blocked and goin to decide what to do next so much has happened in last few weeks...one of them is that my hubby 12 yr old son has come to live with us due to his mams abuse and drinking for lot of yrs police and sservices involved and they happy for him to live with us and he seems relieved unfortuntalty his other son stayed with his mam we knew she was a drinker but can only do so much and she been in trouble before with the police he does not want anything to do with his mam...or brother...we very happy to have him and safe...his mam did not even.know we had picked him up till ,3 hrs later after he texted us as she was asleep drunk ....he had to sneak his phone out of her bag to txt his dad...she not texted to see how he is!!!!!!...and we had him 4, wks now she texted hubby asking if he wants to see his mam his son said no way...her reply was well in time you will find what a sly theving child he is!!!!!!!!....how cruel...he a lovely lad and needs love thats all we never known.him to be anything.of what she described...sorry for long post hope.your all.ok x


----------



## mommax3

josey its just amazing to me that woman can take there children for granite like this :( Im sure he will do amazing in your home and I hope that his other son decides to come around and enjoy a normal loving family as well :) kudos to you josey you sound like a remarkable woman and im sure you will find the path god had intended for you :)


----------



## fluterby429

CONGRATS Momma!!!! Are you super excited to have a girl?

Josey it is very sad when parents are not parents! Good thing he was able to come stay with you and your hubby. Hopefully the other little boy will come around also and it sounds like the mom needs to seek some professional help. Hopefully for her and her kids sake she will do that sooner than later.

I've been real busy moving in with Waylon's parents. It's been real hectic and stressful. His sister and her 3 kids are also staying her for a bit. They are in town from Colorado. They should be leaving in a week or so. Things should calm down a little then. Waylon's leave date from Iraq has been pushed back. He is now told he will leave Sept. 3. It sucks but I told him well at least this time I won't be on AF by the time you get home like I was going to be on the earlier date LOL...ahhh the simple things. 

Hope everyone is doing well and beating this heat cause it's been brutal!


----------



## josey123

Thanks mommax and fluterby we very happy he with us but still aiming for what we both want....lucky we managed to get him.on our holiday we goin to alcudia in 3, weeks cant wait ....our Olivia unfortuntely had a panic attack last night at the football match whilst with her dad quite frightening but calmed down we off to see a therapist on the 21st aswell as having severe phobia about anything with the human body she collasped as soon she sees any models or anything about it...havin learning difficulties aswell its hard x


----------



## jonnanne3

mommax3 said:


> Ladies I wanted to tell you all that I am now on team pink :)

That is GREAT! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

This must be the year of the girls!


----------



## fluterby429

As of right now Way will be in TX on Sept. 4. This is usually my O day in my cycle but since they have been a little wacky I'm thinking it may come earlier. I have a round of clomid left I could take to try and delay it but who knows if his date will change again. Idk guess I will have to wait it out and see


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> As of right now Way will be in TX on Sept. 4. This is usually my O day in my cycle but since they have been a little wacky I'm thinking it may come earlier. I have a round of clomid left I could take to try and delay it but who knows if his date will change again. Idk guess I will have to wait it out and see

FX He finds out the date for sure in time for you to start the clomid to delay!


----------



## floppyears

Hello Ladies, I know I have been MIA for a long minute. It's due to work, volunteering, family etc you know life. The latest with me is I am recovering from hernia surgery July 20th. I am almost 100%. My recovery has been speedy as I prayed for with no problems. I am glad, I feel so much better without it. This surgery needed to be done so that we can fully ttc. It was a ventral hernia near my navel. It was bothering me with soreness and pain(it was a small hernia that was caught just in time) I noticed it 3 years ago but it wasn't bothering me. DH and I put ttc on hold for months after mc in Jan knowing I needed to have this surgery. We didn't wanna get pregnant and hernia cause me great pain:). Dr said we can resume ttc in 2months for full healing. I am glad that I had surgery so that I can have a successful pregnancy. 

I have missed you all :)


----------



## floppyears

Congrats momma!!! on your baby girl.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, 

I am back from my vacay. We we went on a cruise I had a blast. I posted some pictures in my journal.

Momma, Congrats on the baby girl.

Josey, so glad you all have the son now. I hope the other one comes around too.

Flutter, Sept will be here before you know it.

floppy, glad you had the surgery you needed. 

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## fluterby429

Hey Floppy glad things went well with your surgery and that you'll soon be back in the ttc game again!

Ready I love a cruise...so jealous girl!


----------



## needafriend

floppy.....gald your recovering.

Fluter.....I am hoping and praying you have a chance to catch that egg with hubby home.

Ladies....Jonnanne, fam and momma...time for some belly shots.

Ready...glad u had a wonderful vacation.


----------



## floppyears

Thanks ladies :) 
Ready glad u had a refreshing blast vacation.


----------



## famof6

Where O Where are all of you ladies??Is everyone getting ready for back to school?We don't start until Sept so I am just now getting started with shopping!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey Fam, we go back 8/22/11. I am looking to my semster this year I hope it takes my mind of TTC.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I thought I would let you know how my doctors appointment went today. So when I start next af I have to call and they will book me for HSG for day 5 of cycle I was also prescribed clomid to start day 3-7 of cycle. Since my recent loss I guess af could be around on a week or so unless I could be preggers again.. lol wishful thinking lol Unsure what to expect with clomid and very nervous about the HSG but glad to have the ball rolling.

:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Hi Super good to hear your appt went well. I have heard some good about Clomid(a lot of ladies taking it at night). Sounds like a good plan your dr has in place Super. 

Fam school shopping is where i have been. DD 16 starts in 15 days. DS and DD starts Sept 6.

I hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## needafriend

super....I got pg after my HSG, glad your Dr's are being proactive.

AFM...things are kinda weird. I am loosing my hair like MAD. I have blad spots on top??? After pg hormones? I was thinning since I had Landon 6 years ago but never like this. Very scary as I am too vain to be a blad lady.

I hope everyone is happy, healthy and enjoying this last chunk of summer. HUGS


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Needa, have you spoken to your dr about this? I am wondering if he can give you RX to reverse it.


----------



## fluterby429

Super don't be scared of the hsg. You already know for a fact that at least one tube is open so you're in good shape there. Good luck on the clomid. How many mg's are taking?

Needa I've heard if other ladies having that issue after child birth. I would certainly call your doc cause I'd be willing to bet you are lacking a vitamin/vitamins


----------



## floppyears

Hi :) 

Needa you might be low in a vitamins and minerals. Having your hormones checked would probably be a good idea as well. I bet your son is x handsome and big :) 

Hi Ready, Super and Flutter and everyone else :) 

Yesterday was my TR anniversay! 1 year went by sooooo fast.


----------



## Superstoked

fluterby429 said:


> Super don't be scared of the hsg. You already know for a fact that at least one tube is open so you're in good shape there. Good luck on the clomid. How many mg's are taking?
> 
> Needa I've heard if other ladies having that issue after child birth. I would certainly call your doc cause I'd be willing to bet you are lacking a vitamin/vitamins

The prescription is for 50 mg's... That's what the doctor said at least there is one tube open. If I am not mistaken you did take clomid too right? How did that go for you?


----------



## fluterby429

I took one round of 50. I took it at night with a baby aspirin and mucinex. It wasn't bad. I was going to take it again to delay O but Waylon is now going to be in TX on the 1st and it'll be right on time for O during his 4 day break so I think I'm going to not take it


----------



## needafriend

Just a hello going out to all the TR gals. Hope your doing great!!!


----------



## floppyears

Hello Needa and ladies :). I am good..... how is everyone?


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Needa and Floppy just checking in with you ladies. hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## Anxious5

Well ladies thngs didnt work wit me and my hubby bein apart, He doesnt even call or txt so I told him maybe we need to just let thngs be I have to worry bout my kdz not wether he is gonna even remember to aknowledge me...he says he is very busy and forgets to call REALLY? Needless to say I have called it quits and guess wat...now he txts and calls nonstop...life is sooo hard sometimes


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Anxious I'm so sorry to hear that but maybe since you've expressed your feelings he now knows to do better...chin up


----------



## Anxious5

I told him he has to prove to me that this is worth fixn,,,so hopefully things will work out


----------



## famof6

Anxious,I hope things end up working out.:hugs:

Needa,Did you decide to see a dr about the hair loss?I have no clue but hoping you get some answers.


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx Fam....I pray everynight that things can be worked out and we can be together


----------



## famof6

Ladies,I am getting a little nervous.IDK why though I have been through labor 4 times but it was so long ago.I feel like everything is so new.Some days I feel like the time is dragging and others I think OMG not much longer am I ready?

Also I think I may end up having a problem with my wonderful MIL.lol.She has always been super nice to me.She didn't freak when DH and I got together even though he was only 20 and I had four kids but she has never really had much to do with my kids which is fine they have their own grandparents.Now she has called and we have seen her more in the last 6 months than we have in the last 8 yrs.A few months ago she bought a carseat for baby to keep at her house.I really didn't understand that why does she need an infant seat?I didn't say anything though.Last night she called and told DH that she has bought a crib and changing table and set it up in the extra bedroom.This just seems strange to me.My baby is not going to be staying the night with anyone while she is that little.DH says I am just over thinking it and she is just excited about her first grandchild.If my own mom who I am very close to bought those things I would ask her why because she will not be keeping my newborn baby over night but DH just laughed when she told him.Are my hormones in overdrive or does it sound like she is going to be the type who wants my baby all the time?I am not a mean person really but like I told DH either he is going to have to make it clear to her that she can visit on the weekends or we will bring baby to see her once a week but it's not going to be over night visits for a while.So what do you ladies think am I crazy?:haha:


----------



## mommax3

oh hell no! you are not crazy that is really weird!! i understand buying a big girl carseat but def. not a infant seat! and men are just to scared to say anything to there parents thats probably why he is acting like its no big deal, he probably just doesnt want to have to put his mom in her place lol my suggestion is just let her go on with whatever she is doing and just know that your not letting that baby away from your sight for awhile ;) what a weirdo lol


----------



## famof6

Thanks momma.I feel alittle less crazy now.lol..I really don't want to make her sound like a bad MIL because like I said she has always been super sweet to me and very nice to my kids ect,but I have this image in my head of her yanking my baby out of my arms and heading off.:haha:

I have been thinking all day about something she said after we told her I was pregnant.She said that she would keep the baby the first week since I would be feeling bad and all.I just laughed it off as nothing and said I'm sure you would.I mean who would be serious about that?Who would even suggest it?Now I am thinking she might have meant it.Anyway it will work itself out either with her getting the point all by herself or me making sure she gets it.lol


----------



## mommax3

I read somewhere once that when a woman has a baby and u want to help feel free but that means cleaning, cooking helping with the older kids. Dont think your gonna sit with her brand new baby why she does all the work lol its a time for bonding everyone else will get there chance to snuggle when shes older. perhaps when shes older you will let her have a sleepover so u can have a night with the hubby but she def. shouldnt expect more


----------



## fluterby429

ok I seriously replied to this convo yesterday and it is not here. Crazy.

I agree MIL is a little over her boundaries there. Infant car seat purchase is not needed since these days its a carrier from and can be buckled in one car to the next. That's right if she wants to help out make a meal or two...do some laundry...take the older ones to the movies but there would be no baby snatching for a while.


----------



## floppyears

Hey Ladies :)

MIL out of pocket(meaning crossed over per say) there is all types of ways to help


----------



## fluterby429

Ummm AF is MIA and this is so not cool. She was supposed to show up today so that we can ttc when I go to see him on the 1st. What gives???


----------



## needafriend

Fluter.....thats weird, maybe your secretly stressed and thats why she is late???

Anxious...good luck with your DH and I hope you do whats best for you.

Fam....thats weird about the car seat as the seat stays with the babes??? As for the crib etc, my mom bought all that kinda stuff but she was my mom?? As well, I would draw the lines right away as to her having babes away from u. I am the kind of mom that if u want to see my baby, u get to see my mug too. LOL....my mom used to BEG to keep my first born for a few hours in the eve, it took several months and I only let her as she was driving me crazy. She just wanted to bath him and feed him his evenign cereal. Then again it was MY mom....I think thats kinda different. 
I can not beleive how close you and momma are to having your babes. WOW.....I feel bad that I am not on alot now supporting u ladies like u did for me. Your in my thoughts....all of u, even the mia ones, (adanma, super, ready......hope everyone is great) huggs from me and Lamine. And baby dust to all ttc


----------



## needafriend

oh ya....As for the hair loss its still happening. I got 6 inches cut off hoping that would help, but nope. hair club for woman here I come...lol


----------



## mommax3

Fluter af really like to just mess with us, our plans and our emotions! I hope she shows so you can get this party started :0 
needa dont feel bad about not being on here to much you have a lil one who needs alot of mommy :) as for the hair its still soon after giving birth I really have a feeling it will ease up on its own :) positive hair thoughts!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. The last few cycles have been 26 day so I assumed that's my new route but maybe I'll be a 28 dayer this cycle. I feel like she is coming but nada. I'm sure it has everything to do with stress. I live with my in laws lol! Back to school, truck repair, moving, Waylon coming home....yup I'm sure it has something to do with stress!

Needa that stinks about the hair loss. Did you ever look into some vitamins? Oh and no worries about not being on here. We all know why. I'm just glad you didn't leave. 

I sure do miss the MIA ladies. HELLLOOOOO out there! Hope all is well. 

It'll be baby watch times two again real soon! I'm excited


----------



## Superstoked

I think I am one of the MIA ladies lol. Just thought I would give you ladies an update. My hsg has been booked for the 30th of August, doc wanted to do it day 5 of my cycle but they were booked up I am day 5 now. FX for good results. Momma and Fam-cough cough belly pics cough cough LOL 

Love you ladies!


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo on the hsg Dale. I had mine on CD10. As long as they get in there before ovulation you're good to go. Lots of ladies get preggo after the test is completed. 

Well spotting bloating and cramps. Af should be here in full swing tomorrow. I guess this was a 28 day cycle. I'm still in for TTC. We might miss the actual O day by a day but should have plenty of soldiers ready and waiting. I'll be so glad when I can ttc every month like normal people


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am MIA because life is crazy right now. I also needed a break for TTC so I will just be popping in every now and again. But please know that I love you all and still praying for you all. Those that are my FB friends please feel free to inbox your good and bad news so I can either celebrate or pray for you or maybe both. :winkwink: If you request me as a friend please let me know that your are from BnB because I am not certain of everyone's name. LOL


----------



## mommax3

super yay for hsg I hope it gives you a good cleaning and you can post some good news on here :) I will get on the belly pic :) lol I like your subtle hint lol
flutter 28 day cycle thats good even though its kept you waiting, fx for that bfp in september :)
ready we all love you and everyone needs a break sometimes :) keep us posted on how your doing every now and then we will be thinking of you


----------



## jonnanne3

Hello ladies! I am so sorry I have been MIA too! I guess pregnancy brain has kicked in to high gear! Karen, I understand about the craziness! I hope things calm down for you soon! :hugs: Needa, I lost hair after my children for a long time after birth and I think it has something to do with the meds. When this little one is born, I think I will be going bald! I was losing hair bad before I got pregnant I think because I was premenaposal (sp). Flutter, I am glad that you get to see hubby soon and that your cycle is cooperating with you now! 
Momma, we are past the half way point! I am getting very excited and a little scared and nervous. All of which is very normal! I can't sleep for crap nowadays! Hence being up at 350am! Addisyn is moving all the time and she gets the hiccups (which I LOVE). I have bought a few things for her and I did my baby registry. I am hoping to get the stroller and car seat either this week or next week. We have to order it online because no one carries it! We have our crib but it's not up yet because we have some painting to do and it will go up after that. 
I guess that is about it for me.... I think I may try to go back to bed for another hour or so. 
:hugs: to all my TR ladies!


----------



## famof6

jonnanne3 said:


> Hello ladies! I am so sorry I have been MIA too! I guess pregnancy brain has kicked in to high gear! Karen, I understand about the craziness! I hope things calm down for you soon! :hugs: Needa, I lost hair after my children for a long time after birth and I think it has something to do with the meds. When this little one is born, I think I will be going bald! I was losing hair bad before I got pregnant I think because I was premenaposal (sp). Flutter, I am glad that you get to see hubby soon and that your cycle is cooperating with you now!
> Momma, we are past the half way point! I am getting very excited and a little scared and nervous. All of which is very normal! I can't sleep for crap nowadays! Hence being up at 350am! Addisyn is moving all the time and she gets the hiccups (which I LOVE). I have bought a few things for her and I did my baby registry. I am hoping to get the stroller and car seat either this week or next week. We have to order it online because no one carries it! We have our crib but it's not up yet because we have some painting to do and it will go up after that.
> I guess that is about it for me.... I think I may try to go back to bed for another hour or so.
> :hugs: to all my TR ladies!

Glad to hear things are well with you and babes.We are going with Addison too.We were stuck on two and finally talked DH into just using Addison as it is more girly:)I love your spelling of it though.


----------



## fluterby429

Love the bump pic Momma!

Jonnanne glad you checked I'm so happy baby us doing well!

Fam it's oh sooo close. Super excited for you!

AF showed at 28 days and was killer heavy from jump street. Usually I'm light daily one with day 2 and 3 heavy and 4and 5 really light. This time days 1 and 2 were brutal and day 3 was very light then nothing by evening. Sorry for the tmi but I'm really starting to worry things are not right. Idk why but I've had and still have that sinking feeling that it's prob not in the cards for me. I try to shake it off and just move forward. I'm going to have to suck it up and go see the doctor I think. I'm phobic of the doctors office and will avoid it at all costs. Oh well focused on lovey coming home for now!!!!


----------



## Anxious5

Just stopping by to say hello and doing some catching up...Well Dh and I are takn it one day at a time, planning a trip to see him in October to see how things go ( wish me luck) As for family life I have a son who is a Jr, a 7th grader a 4th grader and a kindergartner!!!! My 7th grader is doing soccer, football and band ugh need I say more lol


----------



## famof6

Fluter,I have no idea why af would be acting crazy but there is no reason to think there is anything wrong.Going to the dr may just put your mind at ease that everything is ok.Haven't you only got to TTC a few months all together?I am sure it would just take longer because DH is away so much.My heart goes out to you I can't even imagine how you do it with him being away.I hope everything goes perfect this time and you catch that egg!


Anxious,Good luck with working things out with DH..:hugs:..You sound like me those kids must keep you busy all of mine play sports to and we are always on the go.All 3 of my boys play football.There is no way for them to do all three of those here because all sports practice at the same time.I don't how you do it with my four only playing one sport each I am still so tired.....


No update for me just thought I would say hello..I missed my dr appt almost 2 weeks ago.I am going in Monday and I am sure he will make me start going weekly.


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I wish you the best of luck girl

Fam yes we have only tried 3 times since my TR almost 19 mo ago! Thanks for the kind words. It helped. 

I leave in 3 days OMG OMG!


----------



## Anxious5

Its tuff...my son plays for a select soccer team and practices are a 40minute drive from where we stay, twice a week and then his games are an hour and 15 minutes away from where we live, this week will be the tester cuz he will now start football practice


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies! Sorry I have been MIA as well...so busy with both girls playing softball and I am the president of the parent club so most days its go go go. Lol. Gunner is getting so big he was 17.7lbs at his 4 month check up and 26 inches long. He sleeps most of the night and loves his baby food. We was in a car accident a few Sundays ago that threw us all off schedule but its returning slowly...

I hope everyone is well. I miss you all. Hope all the little babes are all and we get more BFPS SOON! 

OH and Carole my hair falls out like crazy too...Dr said its all the hormones adjusting from pregnancy


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I am so sorry I have been MIA too! I guess pregnancy brain has kicked in to high gear! Karen, I understand about the craziness! I hope things calm down for you soon! :hugs: Needa, I lost hair after my children for a long time after birth and I think it has something to do with the meds. When this little one is born, I think I will be going bald! I was losing hair bad before I got pregnant I think because I was premenaposal (sp). Flutter, I am glad that you get to see hubby soon and that your cycle is cooperating with you now!
> Momma, we are past the half way point! I am getting very excited and a little scared and nervous. All of which is very normal! I can't sleep for crap nowadays! Hence being up at 350am! Addisyn is moving all the time and she gets the hiccups (which I LOVE). I have bought a few things for her and I did my baby registry. I am hoping to get the stroller and car seat either this week or next week. We have to order it online because no one carries it! We have our crib but it's not up yet because we have some painting to do and it will go up after that.
> I guess that is about it for me.... I think I may try to go back to bed for another hour or so.
> :hugs: to all my TR ladies!
> 
> Glad to hear things are well with you and babes.We are going with Addison too.We were stuck on two and finally talked DH into just using Addison as it is more girly:)I love your spelling of it though.Click to expand...

ladies i think its sooo cute you both are going with the same name it must be a good one :) we lost power for 2 days thanks to irene happy to be back to normal :)


----------



## famof6

My appt. went well today.I have only gained 2lbs in 6 weeks..YAY I am so excited over that and so was my dr because my weight gain has been crazy.He did a u/s and Addison was moving around so much.I loved it.I am going weekly now and he is giving me a u/s a every visit.He said it is because my quad test was abnormal.Anyway I get to see her weekly!


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> My appt. went well today.I have only gained 2lbs in 6 weeks..YAY I am so excited over that and so was my dr because my weight gain has been crazy.He did a u/s and Addison was moving around so much.I loved it.I am going weekly now and he is giving me a u/s a every visit.He said it is because my quad test was abnormal.Anyway I get to see her weekly!
> 
> I have had more MIL drama.I was planning to bottle feed but the last few weeks I have decided to give breast feeding a go.MIL was very unhappy with that.I have tried and it didnt work out in the past but I am going to give it my best shot this time.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well...

wow weekly visits. I cant believe your so close!
I gave breastfeeding a shot with 2 of my kids and was misinformed because drs. are lazy and didnt really want to help me get it right so I stopped but this time im going for it and im not going to give up! tell your mil to chill and that breastfeeding is great for your lil girl and she should be happy your doing whats best!


----------



## famof6

mommax3 said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> My appt. went well today.I have only gained 2lbs in 6 weeks..YAY I am so excited over that and so was my dr because my weight gain has been crazy.He did a u/s and Addison was moving around so much.I loved it.I am going weekly now and he is giving me a u/s a every visit.He said it is because my quad test was abnormal.Anyway I get to see her weekly!
> 
> I have had more MIL drama.I was planning to bottle feed but the last few weeks I have decided to give breast feeding a go.MIL was very unhappy with that.I have tried and it didnt work out in the past but I am going to give it my best shot this time.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well...
> 
> wow weekly visits. I cant believe your so close!
> I gave breastfeeding a shot with 2 of my kids and was misinformed because drs. are lazy and didnt really want to help me get it right so I stopped but this time im going for it and im not going to give up! tell your mil to chill and that breastfeeding is great for your lil girl and she should be happy your doing whats best!Click to expand...


Thanks momma,It is something I have thought about since the start but after the experience I had with my son thought no I better not.I got very depressed because it did not work out but this time I am going in with a open mind and if it doesn't work then that is fine too.I was so young then and afraid to ask for help so just gave up.This very well may be my last baby and that is one experience I would like to have.I do feel as if I am going in it clueless though.I guess I will learn as I go!


You are coming along so fast and maybe a Christmas baby,How exciting is that!


----------



## mommax3

Ask your dr.s office if they provide a lactation consultant? I never knew this was an option at my dr.s and my friend told me so I asked and they will be giving me a one on one starter class and if I need any help or advice she is there for me :) I get to make my appointment for my section at my 32 week appointment it cant come fast enough im dying to know when my lil girl will be arriving! Im totally spoiled by picking out the date its almost like cheating lol


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I know it is tough running kids around by yourself. I do it all the time and it sucks!

Fam Momma took the words right out if my mouth. Your hospital should have a lactation consultant on hand as well. Don't be afraid to ask questions and don't stress if it doesn't work right the first time. Try to be patient and keep at it and use different positions if needed. That's the best advice I can give. I bf'd both my boys and it was trying at times but very rewarding. I loved it. Tell your MIL to back off this is the best for you and baby and above all it us YOUR baby you can do what you want. 

Momma....I got to pick my 2nd's bday and it was awesome to know however he had other plans and came 2 weeks before that date. Guess he showed me who's gonna make that decision lol

I leave tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I thought I would touch base with you and let you all know how my HSG went today. I am absolutely crushed I feel empty my heart is broken. Both of my tubes are blocked,not one drop of dye ran through either tube :(. The dotor that performed it was not my doctor and just said they are blocked and speak to my doctor about the bfp's I have been getting. This is the end for me I am drained and have no more tears to cry. I will see my doctor soon and let her tell me the same thing I did today. 

I want to thank you lovely ladies for all of your support. xx :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

omg super im soooo sorry my heart just sank reading your post! I dont know what to say except for my heart goes out to you and I hope you can heal from this I cant imagine how your feeling now


----------



## jonnanne3

Superstoked, I am so sorry to read this! You are in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Super I am speechless hunni. Your in my prayers


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Super that us heartbreaking. I'm so sorry to hear that. Im plagued by your pg's though. Your tubes could've spasmed during the hsg. I wouldn't completely give up hope. Maybe you should talk to your doctor about having a lap procedure done. I know some other ladies who've had that done and it removed scar tissue/blockage. You know we are here for you if you need to vent or whatever. ((hugs))

I'm in TX. His homecoming ceremony is set for 5:30 central time tomorrow. Soooo excited!


----------



## famof6

Super,So sorry to hear that.I am praying they only spasmed shut.:hugs:Are you going to get a second opinion?


Fluter,I hope you having a great time with DH...Swim spermies swim!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

fluter I hope you enjoy time with your hubby I know you will spend it well ;)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Super, :hugs::hugs: I am so sorry to hear that.

Flutter, please enjoy your time with your hubby.

Momma, Hello sweetie you time is dwindling down. :thumbup:

Fam, I say good for you with the breastfeeding. I hear it is a great bounding time with your baby. I couldn't I was sick with the first one and the second he was early and was in NICU.


----------



## fluterby429

Grrrrr theArmy changed his 4 day dates. So now he has to leave here Sunday night. That will only be CD12 for me. Prob not a good chance for me. I'm pretty bummed but what can ya do.


----------



## famof6

Fluter,That sucks!:hugs:So Sorry you didn't get to spend more time with him.

Ready,:hi:I hope you are doing well.

Where is everyone??

AFM,Went back to the dr.I guess it will be every Tues now.Baby looked great.I love seeing her move around.My kids went back to school today.:happydance:I missed them but it was a much needed break.I think I may start packing my hospital bag.So yeah nothing new really.lol..


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Fam it is getting so close now. I know you're super excited to meet baby girl!

He'll be back in about 25-26 days. I hope the time passes quickly


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> Aww Fam it is getting so close now. I know you're super excited to meet baby girl!
> 
> He'll be back in about 25-26 days. I hope the time passes quickly

Oh thats great news!How long will he be staying?I also hope it goes by quickly:thumbup:


----------



## fluterby429

He will be here for roughly 30 days maybe a day or two less actually. Then he will have to go back to TX for about 3 weeks. He should be here to stay the end of Nov first week of Dec. He reports to FT. Knox KY Dec. 10. I'm always counting down to something lol


----------



## Mzladyk

Fluter- that must be really hard being away from the DH so much... when he comes back home good luck TTC. Are you able to go with him and live on base when he goes to Fort Knox?


----------



## fluterby429

Mzladyk we'll be living together. We're actually going to live in Indiana and he is going to make the long drive everyday so we don't shuffle the kids schools again.


----------



## Anxious5

Just stoppin by to see how everyone is doing
super my heart goes out to you and i will keep u n my prayers
Afm....bedrest due to way to much stress right now been running a fever for a week now and not sure y cuz I am not sick at all. Dr said its my bodies way of sayn slow down


----------



## jonnanne3

Anxious, A little bedrest never hurt anyone. Listen to your doctor and rest up. I hope things are better soon. :hugs: 
AFM, I am good. I go to the doctor on Monday and then after that, it should be every 2 weeks. I will be in the third trimester tomorrow. :wohoo: I guess he will schedule my fun gestional diabetes test then too. YUCK! But we have to do it! We are getting our room ready for the baby. We just finished most of the painting. I have to finish the trim and then hubby will do the bathroom. Then it will be time to put the crib up! WOW! Time is flying by! 
That's about it for me. I hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Hope you feel better soon Anxious. 

Jonnanne wow time is flying by. I can hardly believe how far along all you preggos are!


----------



## mommax3

Hey girls just popin in so you know im alive lol hope everyone is doing great!!! hope to see flutter posting some good news soon :) and anyone else that would be awsome too!!


----------



## famof6

Fluter,That's great that he gets to stay longer then.Maybe you caught this time and you can go baby shopping when he comes back!:thumbup:

Anxious,Take care of yourself.I hope you feel better soon!:hugs:

Jonnanne,So glad to hear time is going by quickly for you and YAY for 3rd tri!:happydance:

Momma,Love the avatar pic.You look so cute!!:flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just popping in to say hello. I hope everyone is doing well. Has anyone spoke with Adanma? How is Navy doing I wonder? 

Tomorrow is my birthday. I will be 39.


----------



## mommax3

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just popping in to say hello. I hope everyone is doing well. Has anyone spoke with Adanma? How is Navy doing I wonder?
> 
> Tomorrow is my birthday. I will be 39.

happy early Birthday :cake:


----------



## Mzladyk

fluterby429 said:


> Mzladyk we'll be living together. We're actually going to live in Indiana and he is going to make the long drive everyday so we don't shuffle the kids schools again.

DH sounds like a sweetie thats awesome that you guys get to live together I know you can't wait.

Hey Ready Happy Birthday!!

Mommax I love your new bump pic it looks like you are all baby

Anxious take advantage of the bedrest while you can make everyone else wait on you hand and foot

Fam of 6 you don't have long at all I know you are getting anxious

Jonanne post a pic of the babies room when you are finsihed I am sure it is going to be beautiful


----------



## fluterby429

Aww happy early bday Karen


----------



## famof6

Happy Birthday Karen!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Happy Birthday Karen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floppyears

Happy Belated Birthday Ready(Hi). Our power here in Cali went out. Hi Flutter, jonnanne3,famof6,Mzladyk,mommax3, needa, and everyone else I forgot.


----------



## mommax3

floppy why did your power go out?


----------



## fluterby429

Hi floppy! I heard about that crazy power outage in CA


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, thought I would let you all know how my appointment went today. IVF is my only option $10 000 so not in my ball park. Hubby says its ok we will save but seems a little far fetched for me. I also told DH that it would hurt but i would be willing let go our separate ways so he can have a chance to have a family, sounds crazy I know but it's how I feel he is the only boy with only one sister and I feel it would be wrong of me to keep that from him. It has been an emotional few weeks for sure. He says he does not want anyone else but he is able to have children so I think he should. Am i crazy for thinking that? :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies. I haven't got to check on everyone in a while...I can't believe how far along our preggo ladies are. I hope all of you are doing well. XX 

Here are a few new pics of Gunner. He is getting so big already in 12 month clothing.


----------



## Superstoked

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hello ladies. I haven't got to check on everyone in a while...I can't believe how far along our preggo ladies are. I hope all of you are doing well. XX
> 
> Here are a few new pics of Gunner. He is getting so big already in 12 month clothing.
> 
> View attachment 264483
> 
> 
> View attachment 264484
> 
> 
> View attachment 264485

He is adorable!! growing so fast. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Super I'm so sorry you are feeling that way. Your dh wouldn't have married you if he didn't love you for YOU! I'm sure he was made aware of the facts if a TR going in. Hang in there sweet sister and dont let those thoughts get the best of you. 

Sandi oh my he's adorable and such pretty eyes!


----------



## famof6

Super,I am so sorry you are feeling that way:hugs:Your DH loves you and him saying you can save for ivf proves it and he doesn't want anyone else.


Reeds,He is so freaking cute!I can't belive how big he is!



AFM,Back to dr tomorrow I will update if we get any news!


----------



## mommax3

Reeds gunner is soooo handsome I cant believe how big he is!!! time flys :(
Super I think the girls are right he married you for you! and perhaps your fs has a payment plan for ivf and if not keep saving and enjoy your time together knowing that your lo IS in your future :)
fam your getting so close i cant wait to see pics of your little girl :)


----------



## famof6

I went back to the dr this morning.Babies head is engaged and I am 2cm dilated.He said everything else is favorable whatever that means.He is a man of few words so thats all I got.


We are having some lovely weather here.I am off to enjoy:flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, take power of those negative thoughts with positive one. I know it is hard trust me, I know all to well. But your DH LOVES you and don't let anyone or anything make you think otherwise.:hugs:

Reeds, he is to cute. Can you bottle of those cheeks so I can kiss them. :kiss:

Fam, :saywhat:you are almost done baking?!! Wow, how time flies. 

Momma, how are you doing?

Flutter, are you getting ready for dh or is he already here?

Needa, hi sweetie.

Floopy, I hope all is well.

Sorry for anyone I missed. Thank you all for the birthday wishes.


----------



## mommax3

Ready im doing good getting big lol go to my next ob appointment next week then its every 2 weeks! I cant believe it already!!!! Howare you doing? its good to see you still posting :)


----------



## fluterby429

Ready he was here for a weekend then he'll be back for 28 days on Oct. 2


----------



## ready4onemore

Momma, you will have to post a belly shot for us. 

Flutter, Oct 2nd is right around the corner. I know because that is my hubby's birthday. LOL

Navy and Adanma, thinking of you ladies. Love and miss you both. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Please do not let our thread die.


----------



## fluterby429

Ready dh was here for 3 days a couple of weeks ago but he'll be back on the 2nd for 28 for 28 days!

AF arrived right on time today!


----------



## floppyears

Hiya ladies 

Mommas the power was our from Cali, AZ, New Mexico, parts of Orange county and some other places. I was a massive blackout. PTL! My family and I were prepared. 

Ready- All is well. Resting in the Lord :). All healed from hernia surgery 

Flutter :) on DH coming home. Oct 2 my son will be 14(wow)

Hello everyone :)

Wow, we will be hearing about sweet precious babies being born soon. How exciting


----------



## needafriend

HELLOOOOOO.....I have missed u all so ,much. I broke my laptop cord AGAIN and had to order a new one in from the states as they are $100 here...yikes. My bnb password is on a note pad on my pc....so I was unable to log on. I know....blonde eh. Will catch up when kids are in bed. YAY....I am back. Missed u all.


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Needa! Glad your back! I hated when I was computer less. Hard to believe there was a time when we functioned with out electronics lol


----------



## fluterby429

I'm prob gonna have to take my other round of clomid to delay O like I did back in Feb. I should O on the second. It delayed me by 3 days last time so I think I'm going to go that route again.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Needay, Hi sweetie.

Flutter, I hope you catch the egg when your hubby gets here.


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies sure is quiet in here!

My dr gave me an induction date of the 12th.YAY hope I go before then but if not then atleast I have a date:)


----------



## fluterby429

OH MY Fam that is sooo very close! How exciting!!!

It is super quiet around here and I don't like it lol

I downed the clomid yesterday and today. God I hope it works in more ways than one!!!


----------



## mommax3

Fam I cant believe your going to have your baby soon! 
flutter I hope the clomid does the trick this month :) we can have a baby being born and a bfp!!!! it will be very exciting!!
Im not around much Im sooooo tired (thinking i have low iron) I can barely function ugh!
I go to the dr. next week so hoping they give me the go ahead to take some extra iron. My shower is saturday so im really hoping I can stay awake lol


----------



## famof6

Ooops just realized its actually the 11th which is my brothers bday.The dr told me the Tuesday before my due date and for some reason I thought it was the 12th.lol....


Fluter,I hope that clomid gives you a super duper egg and post pones O for you..:thumbup:

Momma,I hear ya on the tiredness.I am on 3 iron pills a day and still tired.I have heard of people taking the liquid iron and it works better but havent tried it myself.


----------



## fluterby429

My iron is always low. I really shoukd stay on top of it better than I do. When I was pg with the first kiddo I had to have it given to me by IV cause it was sooo low. Get it checked out and pop some pills if needed. And I can say the liquid does work faster. Watch what you eat and drink around the time you take the iron. There are lots if things out there that block it from absorbing properly.


----------



## fluterby429

YAY dh gets to come home a day earlier! One more week and I have him for nearly a month! It can't come fast enough


----------



## needafriend

K...back now. First off....Fam, your ready to pop any day now, AMAZING, exciting and I wish u all the best and hope its an easy delivery for u. God has truly blessed u with your baby girl. Can not wait to see her.

Jonanne....Your not far behind. Time for a bump pic. How are u feeling? Are u carrying small or big?

Momma...what cute bumpage u have, how have u been feeling? Have u had your GD test yet?

Super......I am beyond sad for your news. hugs sent your way and I hope you follow thru with IVF and your blessed with a quick savings for the procedure.

Anxious...hope things are less stressful for u and the kids. Wishing u the best.

Floppy.....how are u feeling? Are u all healed from your operation? When are u TTC again?

Fluter...Love the sassy pic. You found your sexy I see. LOVE IT!!! Congrats on hubby coming again for a longer visit and FX the clomid aids things.

Ready girl......I get updates on FB from u, but a huge hi and hugs still go out to you!!! Looks like your found your sexy too.

Reeds,.....hiya and I know where to find your updates. LOL 

AFM......I have been having issue for the last month or so with my newer client. May have to give him notice to move out. I am thinking of taking in this older man instead. It will be a huge cut in $$ but my work has been nothing but a nitemare since March. I am too busy for this shit. I miss u all soooo much and Iam glad my pc is up and running. (for now) I wrote the bnb password down on paper so I can log on if this pc dies again. I am going to have to get my power cord glued in some how as the connection is too loose...thats why the cords keep breaking. 
Is adanma on here anymore? I hope her and the boys are doing great.
Lamine is growing like a weed....almost 6 months. He is about to get food and he is getting excited for that. I give him baby rice crackers, he loves them. He has had issues with sleeping for months....getting up 6 times a nite but hubby wouldn;t let me let him cry. So finally lst week we went to the Dr and she told him we are spoiling him and he has to self soothe. So now my boy is waking up max 2 times. God is good....the eye bags are now leaving..:LOL. I am sooo in love with him and so lucky to have been blessed with a fourth little man. AMAZING and I wish all of you the same gift.


----------



## jonnanne3

Sorry I have been MIA. We have had a lot going on. We found out last week that I have gestional diabetes. :cry: But it doesn't seem to be too bad. I have managed my diet and so far my numbers have been good. 
Baby is growing more and more everyday! I feel like I am popping now! Here are 28 and 29 weeks and you tell me if you see a difference? I have gained about 15 lbs so far. 
I go back to my OB on Monday and then 2 weeks after that, we will get another scan. :happydance:
I am sorry that I haven't been around. I miss you all! 
Needa, sounds like your little man is doing great! Good luck with the food!
Fam, Not too long now! I can't wait to see your LO!
Momma, You aren't too far behind me..... Have fun at your shower! Mine isn't until the end of October.
Flutter, Good luck with the Clomid. My advice is to take it at night so you can sleep off any side effects. 
Ready, How are you girl! Miss you! I hope all is well!
If I missed anyone, I am sorry. Pregnancy brain can be a bitch at times! LOL!
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4









29 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## needafriend

Love the pics...wow, did a week ever make a difference. Sorry to hear about the GB, i had it with my 3rd little man but not this one...odd eh. I was able to control it with diet and walking after meals. Try to do all u can to avoid the insulan. GL


----------



## mommax3

needa I cant believe he is 6 months old already!!! what a big boy :) I guess I forget time passes for everyone else too not just myself lol I did have my glucose test done last week I go back to the ob on wednesday and they will tell me my results then
jo I cant believe you got gd if you only gained 15 pounds you must eat well you would think you would be in the clear, glad you have it under control though If I were to have gd i would die lol I looooove chocolate and def. dont restrict myself hehe


----------



## fluterby429

Jonnanne love the bump and oh yeah a week made a big difference! I actually took the clomid in the morning this time to see what if any side effects I had. I only had a mild headache a few if the days and I felt a little sleepy. 

Needa, Lamine is growing way too fast for me! Babies are a constant reminder of how quickly time passes


----------



## fluterby429

Oh and as far as the new pic...it's like 3 years old. I was tired of looking at the other one!

I miss Adanma, Navy and Ready. I wish you gals well and hope to hear from you soon


----------



## mommax3

flutter I love the new pic :) I wonder how the girls are all doing too, i hope everyone is getting along good just in need of a break
fam ahhhhh its getting so close!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

mommax3 said:


> needa I cant believe he is 6 months old already!!! what a big boy :) I guess I forget time passes for everyone else too not just myself lol I did have my glucose test done last week I go back to the ob on wednesday and they will tell me my results then
> jo I cant believe you got gd if you only gained 15 pounds you must eat well you would think you would be in the clear, glad you have it under control though If I were to have gd i would die lol I looooove chocolate and def. dont restrict myself hehe

Actually, I eat nothing but sugar! LOL! I can't believe I have it either! Since I have been pregnant, I want nothing but sweets! I like sweets outside of being pregnant, but not like this.
GD update. The doctor called yesterday about my A1C results and she said they were 5.7 with is prediabetic. It's on the lower end, but it is still something to keep an eye on. My daily numbers are great and I do not have to go on insulin!
We go on Saturday for a 3D/4D ultrasound!!!!!! I will post pics when we get back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo Jonnanne no insulin! Oh I so can't wait to see your u/s pics. I just love those.

I don't remember if I sharred this here or not but, we got a piece of good news the other day. Waylon and all the other soldiers were informed by the Battalion Commander that Army wide there will be a 2 year state side stabilization!!!! Oh how sweet that is!


----------



## jonnanne3

That is great news!


----------



## mommax3

flutter that is great news! 
jo I eat nothing but sweets too! it must be a girl thing:)


----------



## needafriend

fluter....thats great news.
Joannne...wow, your numbers arent bad at all. keep it up.

Ladies...I need your help. My husband was lucky enough to be selected to be in a loal radio contest to win a loaded 2011 jeep wrangler worth $40,000. He needs votes to get into the jeep next wed. 6 people were picked but only 5 are getting in. Please take 3 mins out to set up a profile and vote for him. Papa Sarr.....he is all about the social networking now...LOL too funny eh. He is on you tube too...kinda funny as he would never let me post his pic online eh. 

Please and thanks ladies.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/K97Edmonton?sk=app_212077615474453

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEZm5EtGxQQ


----------



## famof6

Needa,That is to funny!Does that mean you can post pics of Lamine now?:winkwink:



I could not get the link to work.If you have it on your fb page you can add me and I will do it that way.Heather Pless:flower:


----------



## fluterby429

I couldn't figure it out either Carole. I've got FB. Maybe it's my phone. My name on FB is Tally Brown so anyone can feel free to add me


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey my beautiful ladies,

Flutter, yay hubby is coming!!!!!:happydance::happydance: Can't wait for you to post your BFP.

Fam, can you slow your pregnacy down? LOL boy did it go by.

Momma, you don't have much longer either.

Needa, Love you hubby's story about the coffee. I will vote when I get home. You baby boy is growing fast. 

Joanne, boo for GD but yay for having control. You are growing.

Afm, just working and studying. I miss you ladies and will try to be here more often. LOVE YOU ALL.:kiss:


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> I couldn't figure it out either Carole. I've got FB. Maybe it's my phone. My name on FB is Tally Brown so anyone can feel free to add me

Which Tally??LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Lol oh yea I had to delete an account but it won't go away! Email is tallybrown46456 @ aol if that helps


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well just checking in. I will check in again later. Love you.


----------



## famof6

Back to the dr today.We don't have a huge baby after all.After 1hr of doing measurements and putting them in the computer.His guess is she weighs 8lbs13ozs right now!He did say I have excess fluid and wants to induce next Thursday 10-6.So maybe I will be meeting my little girl a week from today.I hope he doesnt change my date again because now I am so excited:happydance:

I hope all you ladies are having a great day!


oh and I will not be putting induction date on FB so Shhhh:haha:


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> Back to the dr today.We don't have a huge baby after all.After 1hr of doing measurements and putting them in the computer.His guess is she weighs 8lbs13ozs right now!He did say I have excess fluid and wants to induce next Thursday 10-6.So maybe I will be meeting my little girl a week from today.I hope he doesnt change my date again because now I am so excited:happydance:
> 
> I hope all you ladies are having a great day!
> 
> 
> oh and I will not be putting induction date on FB so Shhhh:haha:

omg yay a week :happydance: thats soooo soon !!!!! im so excited for you


----------



## ready4onemore

Yeah fam!!! Post pic when you can. So excited to see your baby girl.:happydance::happydance: Oh I sent you a FB request.

Flutter, I sent you a FB request too. At least I think it was you. LOL


----------



## famof6

ready4onemore said:


> Yeah fam!!! Post pic when you can. So excited to see your baby girl.:happydance::happydance: Oh I sent you a FB request.
> 
> Flutter, I sent you a FB request too. At least I think it was you. LOL

I added you!I seen that we have Tally as a common friend so I guess we got the right one.lol


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks for the requests ladies!

Fam OMG girl it's sooo close! I'm super excited. 

Got a + OPK today I'm hoping its + again tomorrow and I won't O until Tuesday but that's wishful thinking I think. Oh well hopefully I'll get a few times in. I think I'll be done "trying" after this. We'll just go the NTNP route. I neded some stress free moments with my love after the year and half we've been through. I decided this because it's just so disappointing and a bummer every month. It also stings each and every time someone asks if Im pregnant or tells us to go make a baby. It's constant. Ok anyway that's the deal for now.


----------



## Anxious5

needafriend said:


> K...back now. First off....Fam, your ready to pop any day now, AMAZING, exciting and I wish u all the best and hope its an easy delivery for u. God has truly blessed u with your baby girl. Can not wait to see her.
> 
> Jonanne....Your not far behind. Time for a bump pic. How are u feeling? Are u carrying small or big?
> 
> Momma...what cute bumpage u have, how have u been feeling? Have u had your GD test yet?
> 
> Super......I am beyond sad for your news. hugs sent your way and I hope you follow thru with IVF and your blessed with a quick savings for the procedure.
> 
> Anxious...hope things are less stressful for u and the kids. Wishing u the best.
> 
> Floppy.....how are u feeling? Are u all healed from your operation? When are u TTC again?
> 
> Fluter...Love the sassy pic. You found your sexy I see. LOVE IT!!! Congrats on hubby coming again for a longer visit and FX the clomid aids things.
> 
> Ready girl......I get updates on FB from u, but a huge hi and hugs still go out to you!!! Looks like your found your sexy too.
> 
> Reeds,.....hiya and I know where to find your updates. LOL
> 
> AFM......I have been having issue for the last month or so with my newer client. May have to give him notice to move out. I am thinking of taking in this older man instead. It will be a huge cut in $$ but my work has been nothing but a nitemare since March. I am too busy for this shit. I miss u all soooo much and Iam glad my pc is up and running. (for now) I wrote the bnb password down on paper so I can log on if this pc dies again. I am going to have to get my power cord glued in some how as the connection is too loose...thats why the cords keep breaking.
> Is adanma on here anymore? I hope her and the boys are doing great.
> Lamine is growing like a weed....almost 6 months. He is about to get food and he is getting excited for that. I give him baby rice crackers, he loves them. He has had issues with sleeping for months....getting up 6 times a nite but hubby wouldn;t let me let him cry. So finally lst week we went to the Dr and she told him we are spoiling him and he has to self soothe. So now my boy is waking up max 2 times. God is good....the eye bags are now leaving..:LOL. I am sooo in love with him and so lucky to have been blessed with a fourth little man. AMAZING and I wish all of you the same gift.

Just stopping by to say hi...stressful is an understatement but i am happy I get to go visit Dh in 2 weeks i miss him sooooo much it has been about 3 mnths since we have seen eachother I hope everyone is doing fine I will catch up on my reading later on in the day...take care ladies


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I know all too well how you feel. Glad you get to spend some much needed time with your dh.

AFM: I got another + opk this morning :happydance: I know something is going on in there today. I can feel it in my right side. It's about time the waiting game begins AGAIN :coffee:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Flutter, I hope you catch the eggie.

Anxious, have fun with DH.

Fam, just 3 more days. :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Ovulation did happen yesterday. It was super strong. My opk's went negative last night. We got 3 good great wonderful bd's in. I'm soo hoping this works as I hope every month


----------



## mommax3

flutter i will keep my fingers crossed for your bfp this month :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Yay Flutter!!! I hope this is your month.


----------



## famof6

Fluter,So excited for you!!I have everything crossed that you caught that egg!



AFM,Went back to the DR today!I am 4cm dilated:happydance:.We go in [email protected] to start induction.I can't believe we are having a baby!!The dr did say he will be waiting to break my water due to the excess fluid because it can cause the cord to slip down.I HATE goggle.I went off searching excess fluid and it seems that it can cause problems and require and emergency section so please say a little prayer that everything goes well!


----------



## mommax3

fam omg I cant believe your baby will be here in 2 days!!! stay away from google it is evil dont stress just enjoy your joyous moment :) cant wait to see pics


----------



## fluterby429

O M G !!! 2 days!!! and the :baby: will be here. I agree with Momma NO GOOGLE...it is the devil I tell ya.:growlmad:
Just enjoy the moment. :cloud9:

Looking back I so wish I would have cherrished every moment with my pregnancies and babies a little more. I think I took the fact that I could just have a baby whenever I snapped my fingers for granted. Ahh the things you learn as you get older and wiser.


----------



## mommax3

flutter its sooo the truth I think alot of us took our fertility for granted :( I tell you what i also took for granted my energy lol im sooooo dead tired its not even funny! what I could do in ten min. before takes me half a day and my poor hubby had not been treated well as far as dtd goes I know this is tmi but I use to be able to jump on it now I have to slowly roll on it lmao


----------



## fluterby429

LOL that's funny. I can remember feeling that way when I was pg. Sex was not something I really even wanted to venture most of the time. Either I was sick or uncomfortable. Good thing pregnancy comes to an end. Then you'll be back to jumping on it in no time.

I'm so emo today girls. Crying is inevitable...I don't know why. Then again I have a million reasons why. I'm just the type that sucks it up and moves on so idk why I can't shake this cry baby feeling today.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Is it me are is everything on BnB centered? I don't like this. 

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## famof6

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Is it me are is everything on BnB centered? I don't like this.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.


I dont like it either.I thought I had just screwed up my settings or something I guess not.


----------



## fluterby429

:wave: Karen...and yes it is centered for me as well...it's weird!


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Is it me are is everything on BnB centered? I don't like this.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> 
> I dont like it either.I thought I had just screwed up my settings or something I guess not.Click to expand...

That's what I thought too. LOL

Flutter, Hi sweetie.


----------



## fluterby429

Ok Ladies anyone ever had ewcm after ovulation? I'm 4dpo today and I got some on the tp when I wiped. I don't even get ewcm before ovulation! Just a weird thing I noticed. If anyone has any insight I'd love to hear it.


----------



## famof6

Addison Grace was born 10-6 9lbs 3ozs and 21 inches.We are home now I will update with a pic.I dont have any on the labtop yet.


----------



## famof6

Addison
 



Attached Files:







Photo_ACDBB120-D151-D45C-182E-6127164E37F9.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fluterby429

She is just precious!!! Congrats!


----------



## mommax3

fam she is just beautiful! and what a healthy weight my son was 9lbs 3 weeks early so i know all about healthy big babies gotta love em :)
flutter I had ewcm the month I concieved so my fx for you gl


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, she is so cute!! I love healthy babies and she is defo healthy.


----------



## jonnanne3

Fam, Congratulations!!!!!!! Addison is beautiful!


----------



## fluterby429

rachard I have a 27 day cycle. I ovulated late this cycle by 2 days because of clomid. I was already 4dpo when I got the ewcm so I was not fertile at all. I even did an OPK just to double check, but I knew I had already ovulated by the OPK's I had previously and I felt it. It was just one of those weird things off things that happened. I haven't had it since so I'm sure it was nothing


----------



## fluterby429

Is anyone on here still actively ttc? I'm on a message thread on fb for the past two years with TR gals and I'm the lone ranger there too. one other gal on that thread that does not have a baby but has had 3 m/c and she is no longer actively ttc.


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Is anyone on here still actively ttc? I'm on a message thread on fb for the past two years with TR gals and I'm the lone ranger there too. one other gal on that thread that does not have a baby but has had 3 m/c and she is no longer actively ttc.

You are not the lone ranger here.


----------



## fluterby429

Sweet! I'm glad to have a partner in crime. 

The new look of bnb has me off a lil


----------



## ready4onemore

It is different but I think I like it.


----------



## fluterby429

I like it too. I just kinda threw me


----------



## ready4onemore

I know. LOL When I first saw it I was like really what is this.

Does anyone have Adanma as a FB friend? I was wondering how she is doing.


----------



## mommax3

ok ladies my avitar is me at 29 weeks and let me just say holy crap my arms are getting so huge! I guess I will be doing alot of weight lifting when this lo is out


----------



## fluterby429

I just love your bump! You look Fabulous Darling!


----------



## ready4onemore

I agree you look wonderful.


----------



## mommax3

flutter I see your 12 dpo how are you feeling?


----------



## fluterby429

Well I'm actually 10dpo the clomid threw me off by a couple of days. I tested this morning to get a wonderful BFN! I'm feeling real aggervated lol. Last night I told Way I'm getting real frustrated with not being able to get pregnant and his lovely response was "Well idk what to tell you about that cause I know it's not my fault I have like 65 million sperm" umm yea thanks for the side note guy! As if I didn't already know that this was MY problem and not yours LOL...Men I tell you


----------



## mommax3

fluterby429 said:


> Well I'm actually 10dpo the clomid threw me off by a couple of days. I tested this morning to get a wonderful BFN! I'm feeling real aggervated lol. Last night I told Way I'm getting real frustrated with not being able to get pregnant and his lovely response was "Well idk what to tell you about that cause I know it's not my fault I have like 65 million sperm" umm yea thanks for the side note guy! As if I didn't already know that this was MY problem and not yours LOL...Men I tell you

oh man :dohh: men are so insensative sometimes! 10 dpo is still early so dont count yourself out just yet. how many months have you used the clomid is ths your second or third? I really hope you get your bfp soon I know how frustrating and consuming it can be :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

This is my second time using clomid. I used it back in Feb. and now this cycle. I dont have anymore. If no bfp this cycle or next I guess I need to head to the doctor to check somethings out.


----------



## mommax3

fluterby429 said:


> This is my second time using clomid. I used it back in Feb. and now this cycle. I dont have anymore. If no bfp this cycle or next I guess I need to head to the doctor to check somethings out.

lots of good vibes your way flutter! This thread needs a good sticky bean again :)


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks but I don't think it's my time so maybe Ready's time. Got another BFN


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies! I have been on the missing list for some time. Just been hard for me to deal with my results. So let me tell you something interesting lovely ladies I have to go back through this thread to find out when my last period was, I have been feeling af wanted to start but nothing happening and it never crossed my m ind for a second that I could be pregnant so I just went about my life thinking nothing of it. The past few days I noticed my bb's are getting more and more sore. I take a test last night (my last one I had) and bam strongest 2 lines ever! It means I am pregnant! I have not yet told anyone not even DH. We have been going through some things and have talked about separating, so until I see something like a heartbeat or get past 6 weeks (which is soon to be determined how far along I am) I am not telling him or anyone. I mean after being told you have 2 blocked tubes and you CAN NOT get preggers, well I am in shock, happy of course but I have been here before. 

So I am asking you ladies to keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best for me. Unless I get sick or in pain I choose not to go through betas and such, not just yet..

I have not caught up on all the news I will take the time to go through what I missed soon. I just needed to let you know!! :)


----------



## Superstoked

Congrats Fam!!!! she is perfect! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

OMG OMG OMG!!!! How amazing is that!!! I'm so excited for you. I hope everything with dh works itself out so you can share your joy. I will be crossing everything that this is your forever baby! I wanna say told ya so too LOL I have seen too many times to count TR ladies told they have blocked tubes and then end up with a baby. Those tests are so unreliable.

Well I was gonna post my BFN rant but I won't since Dale has such wonderful news. I'll just post my mindless jibberish complaining in my journal. It's my outlet for grouching to spare you all LOL


----------



## mommax3

holy crap super that is some super great news!!!!! I hope this lo is in the right spot and ready to stay there for nine months :)
flutter love im so sorry, lots of hugs


----------



## famof6

Congrats super,that is the greatest news ever!!!I am so very happy for you.Sorry to hear about the DH trouble.I hope things work out for the best either way.


----------



## ready4onemore

SUPER!!!! :happydance::dance::wohoo:


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance::happydance: lovely News Super!! XX

Warm congratulations Fam.. gorgeous piccy! XX :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

fam how is that lil girl doing? you need to change your profile you are no longer expecting :) can you believe it!!!!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hello my lovely TR ladies.. hope you are all doing ok.. :hugs:
I took a little break to stop me thinking about ttc.. and now I am back! :thumbup:.. wow this time last year I was on holiday in the USA!! I so wish I was back there again..cos I loved it! :thumbup:

Love and babydust to you all XX


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Angel...glad you're back. 

AFM...AF showed right on time yesterday. so on to the next


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: How are you Fluter.. is Wayne?? back yet.. XX

lovely piccy Fam xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: so sorry AF got you Fluter XX


----------



## famof6

Sorry Fluter:hugs:

Angel,Glad to hear you are back!:thumbup:


----------



## famof6

Ths girl is keeping me busy and I love it.
 



Attached Files:







300895_2556018024916_1387924606_3019165_142175985_n.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommax3

flutter im so sorry hun :(
Fam she is soooo beautiful!
angel glad to see you back here :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, she is simply beautiful.

Super, how are you. 

Flutter, sorry the witch got you.


----------



## fluterby429

Can she is just perfect!

Angel Waylon is back from Iraq. He's been here visiting with us since the first. He goes back to TX next Sat until Dec :(

Today I had to put my 14 year old dog down. My heart is just broken.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Aww that is so sad Fluter.. really sorry about your dog.. 
hope you and Waylon.. manage some quality time together before he goes away xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: beautiful piccy Fam.. XX


----------



## ready4onemore

Flutter, I am so sorry about your dog. When Way goes to Texas will you be able to at least visit?


----------



## angelcake71

:shrug: Just realised my AF is much lateer than normal.. eeek..


----------



## angelcake71

tested. :bfp::shrug::help:xx


----------



## floppyears

Yay angel! Congrats! 

Congrats Super!!!!! Yay! Yay! Yay! Woot toot!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: aww thanks Floppy xx


----------



## ready4onemore

angelcake71 said:


> tested. :bfp::shrug::help:xx

Major Congrats!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: perhaps we can be bump buddies along with Super.. Ready! xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: thanks Ready.. perhaps me you and Super can be bump buddies!! XX FX for all of us


----------



## ready4onemore

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs: perhaps we can be bump buddies along with Super.. Ready! xx

That would be super cool. :happydance:


----------



## Superstoked

ready4onemore said:


> Fam, she is simply beautiful.
> 
> Super, how are you.
> 
> Flutter, sorry the witch got you.

I am doing great Ready, still have not told anyone, I may be a little off on my dates because I was not monitoring my cycles but pretty sure I am close to 6 weeks. I have some af like cramping now and then and my boobs have doubled in size I am sure :haha:. I will say I feel good about this one:) FX all goes well.


----------



## Superstoked

Angel!!!! YAY!!! Congrats :hugs: We are on a roll........ come on ladies!! :)


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Angel!

Glad things are going good Super!

Seems like this thread bfp's in twos lol


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Thanks ladies for your kind words XX


----------



## needafriend

WOW.....I leave for awhile and log back on to all these BFP. AMAZING. Love it! Congrats to super and angel. H&H nine to u both.

Fluter...sorry about your dog. Hugs

Momma....how is that bun coming along? Love the pic.

Well ladies, I am so sorry I am mia from here but its tough with my job, kids etc. I usually make it onto FB as I communicate with family through there. Feel free to add me...Carole Lynne Cherowka. 
I am wishing all you prego momma good health and all ttc that u catch that egg.


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry::cry: looks lie its over for me already AGAIN!
started bleeding yesterday.. and its really heavy with cramps.. same as my last m/c.. gutted doesnt describe how I feel right now..xx

Ready Super I hope you are both keeping well XX


----------



## ready4onemore

angelcake71 said:


> :cry::cry::cry: looks lie its over for me already AGAIN!
> started bleeding yesterday.. and its really heavy with cramps.. same as my last m/c.. gutted doesnt describe how I feel right now..xx
> 
> Ready Super I hope you are both keeping well XX

I will be praying that God gives you strength and peace. I know all to well how you feel.


----------



## mommax3

Angel I am soooo sorry :(


----------



## needafriend

Angel....I am so sorry. Sending thoughts and prayers your way!!


----------



## famof6

So sorry Angel:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry Angel :(


----------



## mommax3

Fam I love the pics I just wanna kiss those lil piggies :) How are you and baby doing?


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, she is so cute. 

How is everyone doing.


----------



## famof6

We are doing great!She is such a good baby!I find myself just holding her for hours on end!

Momma,Wow 30 weeks where has the time gone?If you are anything like me its dragging by for you though:winkwink:

Ready,How are you and little bean doing??


----------



## ready4onemore

We are doing well. Just very tired and sleepy a lot of the time. Last night I was watching 2.5 men and next thing I know David Letterman was on. LOL


----------



## mommax3

fam yeah it sure is!!! I just want to hold her in my arms :) not to mention I want to sleep again lol im sure my lo will never be put down once she is here 
Ready lol I know exactly how you feel these lil babies sure know how to suck the energy right out of there mommas


----------



## fluterby429

Fam she is just precious. I could eat her up!

Ready I'm so happy for you :)

Momma it won't be too long now. I can't wait to see her sweet face


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I finally went and got betas one today, the nurse phoned me a little while ago with the results. My numbers were 1722 which she said was really good. When I gave her my last period date , which I am not totally sure because I was not timing it because I had no reason to because I was told I could not get preggers, I am thinking I am 6 weeks but she said the numbers are ahead, so I could be wrong on my dates? I have an ultra sound on the 1st of November!! I am soooooooo excited!!! I had to unbutton my pants today at work today because they were so tight, I know I could not be showing this early, its bloating I guess but I feel fat! First thing I did when I got home was come here and tell you ladies :). I will keep you posted.


----------



## floppyears

Yay Super!!!! That's great news hunni. God is so GOOD! I am looking Forward to hearing about your u/s. Hugs


----------



## fluterby429

OMG Dale that's amazing! I can't wait for your u/s to get here! I wanna see that sticky bean!

So I've been moving. We got our own house. I'm finally out of his parents place. We were to exhausted last night to bd. I'm sure we will tonight regardless since it's his last night before going back to TX. I'm going to OPK today just to see how close I am. I should O tomorrow so hopefully we can sneak on more in tomorrow before he heads out. Oh this house had a nice baby be in the garage. Good sign or cruel joke...to be continued.


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, that is great news. Can't wait to see your u/s pics.

Flutter, I am thinking it is a good sign. :winkwink: So get to DTD.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: thanks ladies..xx

Fam.. loving the pics XX

Super thats fantastic news.. numbers sound good as well XX
good luck with the scan hun


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey angelcake, how are you sweetie? I pray all is well with you.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs:aww bless ya thanks hun.. think ive got sinusitis at the moment.. so not feeling too great .. hope you are ok XX


----------



## mommax3

super what great news!!!! This baby is such a a blessing :)
flutter congrats on the house, baby in the garage huh? whatever it may be get to beding lol


----------



## fluterby429

Lol I meant baby bed in the garage!

Well prob won't be this month for me. I did an OPK today and it's nowhere near positive. Boo! Maybe December


----------



## fluterby429

Hope you get to feeling better Angel


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Thanks Fluter.. doing ok.. it would have been my scan today, so thats a bit hard! xx


----------



## mommax3

ok so I have a quick bitch! my ob is being super strict about my csection date they will not go back any further then a week from my due date I asked if i could be just 2 days earlier and they wont do it! I know it sounds stupid but If I do a week back from my due date its my sons bday and if I do it after I wont be home for christmas! neither are good options with my last son I had him 2 weeks before my due date becasue he was soo big and causing me lots of pain so whats the problem with 2 days and one week?! ugh I know its so minimal of a problem but its really stressing me out to have 2 kids have the same bday or to miss christmas with my family :( ugh! what to do


----------



## ready4onemore

No momma, that would totally freak me out too. Can they do it a day later at least? I think the doc just has holiday plans and don't want to mess it up. My due day is a couple days after my son's graduation. Which means I may not make is graduation because I know I am going to have another c-section too.


----------



## mommax3

Ready if they do it later I wont be home for christmas unless I only stay 2 days in the hospital which might be what I have to do. I just know I wont be resting once im home and 2 days after surgury i still a little sore :( I hope you make your sons graduation that would just be horrible, maybe they will do it early enought that you and your new lo get to go to the graduation :)


----------



## ready4onemore

I really hope so. When is your actual due date?


----------



## mommax3

dec. 28th


----------



## ready4onemore

I don't see why they can't do it a week on the 16th. That would allow you to be home for Christmas. Wait when is your son's birthday?


----------



## Superstoked

Momma!! Love the pic! :)

So I had my u/s today and guess who I seen?? My little bean with a cute heartbeat and all!!:happydance: From my betas I should be 6 weeks today, I thought I was a little further but I guess not. My scan read 5 weeks 6 days so pretty much right on the button! I went there super nervous but when I seen that little spot and a flickering heart I was sooo happy. The doctor told me she was unsure why my tubes were showing blocked. I have to go back again in one week for another scan :thumbup: I did get a picture of my little pea but I have to wait for hubby to get home and scan it for me. Miracles really do happen :cloud9:


----------



## mommax3

Ready my thoughts exactly! damn mean dr! lol
super what wonderful exciting news :) you must feel so overjoyed and blessed


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Momma!! Love the pic! :)
> 
> So I had my u/s today and guess who I seen?? My little bean with a cute heartbeat and all!!:happydance: From my betas I should be 6 weeks today, I thought I was a little further but I guess not. My scan read 5 weeks 6 days so pretty much right on the button! I went there super nervous but when I seen that little spot and a flickering heart I was sooo happy. The doctor told me she was unsure why my tubes were showing blocked. I have to go back again in one week for another scan :thumbup: I did get a picture of my little pea but I have to wait for hubby to get home and scan it for me. Miracles really do happen :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance: Yay!!! I am so excited!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## fluterby429

Momma that's dumb of your doctor. My last kiddo they wanted to do mine 2 weeks before but he had other plans and came at 36 weeks and was just fine. My sil is pg and they were asking her if she wanted to be induced at 38 weeks. She said no cause she wants him to come on his own. Maybe she will come early on her own. 

Dale how awesome for you! So hubby over the moon too! I'm too stinking excited for you and Karen both.


----------



## Superstoked

My tiny pea!
 



Attached Files:







baby_gonzalez.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance: great news Super and lovely scan piccy!! XX


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Momma I can see why you are annoyed hun.. 
my son was due on 25th December.. and I really didnt want to be in over christmas.. so he agreed to induce me on 19th Decmeber.. he was a big baby,, so I was happy about that!!.. I hope you get the delivery date you want hun xx


----------



## mommax3

Angel and flutter thanks for the supportive words ladies :) I told my hubby that im just going to refuse to make my appointment lol tantrum tantrum !
super what a wonderful pic! I love it :)so were going 2 by 2's here so angel and fluter your next :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Super, Love the scan picture. I am over the moon for you.

Yesterday, my friend came by with her baby boy. He is not quite 1 month and I could not let him go. He was so cute!!


----------



## famof6

Super,Loving that pic!!!:happydance:

Momma,Wow your dr seems like a pain!My DD was due 12/22 and my dr said nope cant have you spending Christmas in the hospital so induced on the 19th.I hope you get it worked out.

Hello ladies!!


----------



## floppyears

Congrats super! Beautiful pic of your blessing :)


----------



## fluterby429

I just live your tiny dot!


----------



## jonnanne3

Super, That is a great picture of your little miracle!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! 

Momma, I am due on Dec 9th. My doctor won't let me go past the 2nd because of my GD. That falls on a Friday, and my doctor isn't on call also he closes early on Fridays, so I am getting him to induce me on the 30th, so she can be born on Thursday and he will be there to deliver her.I don't understand why your doctor is being so difficult! I hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

jonnanne, wow you have moved along so quickly!!It will not be long now at all! How exciting. :)

I have another scan on Tuesday :thumbup: I have been feeling pretty good overall. Kinda get nervous at times because most of the time I do not feel pregnant. I know with my other 2 I did not have any sickness at all. I have a few symptoms that come and go.

I hope all of you lovely ladies are having a great weekend.:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I'm at the hospital waiting on the arrival of my nephew!


----------



## mommax3

flutter thats sooo exciting! at least you get to smush up on him for a little while that always helps :)


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: aww exciting Fluter xx


----------



## floppyears

How exciting Flutter :). 

Ladies, I know its been a while since I have done an update here.(My last update was in July that I had a hernia repair) My life has changed drastically. I am now home schooling and pregnant :). All glory to God! Pregnancy shocked my OB but not dh and I. In early Aug I saw new OB for a pre-conception appointment where she ordered HSG, Clomid challenge to check egg reserve and SA for DH. We refused and continue to daily (studying the word of God) applying and reading,thanking the lord for what he has already done in our lives, enjoying each other and the blessings we have, and praying together. September BFP :). First OB appt in Oct with OB being shocked asking did we do all that she ordered? No, God said otherwise I said. We heard and saw heartbeat and movements of our mustard seed. All glory to God! Waiting to get out of the 1st trimester to tell other's. Planning on announcing to family and friends on Thanksgiving. 

Ready and Super we are buddies. Ready you and I are very close in due dates again. I asked for a VBAC OB explained in details how dangerous it is. Scheduled c section it is.


----------



## Superstoked

floppy,:happydance: YAY!! Congrats!!! I am sooooo happy for you :hugs: Congrats to you and your family!

Momma, it's almost baby time! How exciting! I can't wait to see her :)


Scan day was today, all went perfect! Growing and heart beating perfectly! I got a picture but I left it there with all the excitement :( I have to go back in 2 weeks for my 9 week scan :) So in love (dreamy) lol 

:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Super, isn't it wonderful? So surreal huh? Good to hear your scan was perfect. Next one on the 18th :). How are u feeling? Im very nausea today. Some days are better than others.


----------



## mommax3

Super, Floppy and Ready I am sooo happy you girls are all pregnant and bump buddies who would have thought so many miracle babies :) what wonderful lil blessings I cant wait to see us pics


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Fantastic news Floppy!! XX


----------



## jonnanne3

FLoppy, I am so happy for you! Super, that is GREAT news! I hope you are able to go back and get your picture! 
We are so blessed to have so many little miracles in our little group! That is AMAZING!!!!!! Not too much longer and we will have 2 more precious little miracles to look at! Mine and Momma's! I can't wait!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Floppy, :happydance: Yay!! Praise God for He is worthy.

Super, I am so happy for you and hubby. I am glad things are progressing well. 

Flutter, I saw the pic on FB. How cute is he?

Momma, you are almost there girlie.

Joanne, so are you. Cannot wait to see yours and Momma's LOs.

Angel, I hope all is well with you.

AFM, slowly getting my energy back and feeling back to normal. But I have been super sensitive and I am normally not at all.


----------



## jonnanne3

Ready, you say you are super sensitive? When I was about 12 weeks, my husband and I went fishing and I love to fish! It doesn't bother me catching them and then having them for dinner later, but this day, I just couldn't handle the fishing part of it! I loved being on the boat, but fishing just absolutely broke my heart! LOL! So it is perfectly normal!


----------



## fluterby429

Floppy that is amazing news!!! Congrats! 

My lil nephew is too precious! I love him to pieces. I rescheduled my court date for my stupid ticket for next Monday so I wouldn't miss his entrance. 

Way delivered me so bad news Monday night. The Army has changed his orders and now he won't be home until mid Jan. :( sigh...what gives. 

Yesterday I wiped and there was some stringy slightly blood tinged cm. I tried not to think too much about it but I couldn't help myself. I tested this morning with a dollar tree test and got a bfn. I'm 10-11 dpo. This is like our 8th or something time trying. I cant even get an evap lol. Been too busy to call the doctor but will be doing so tomorrow to see if I can get an RE appointment.


----------



## ready4onemore

Flutter, sorry about the news. But I hope when he returns you will have your BFP.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Karen...me too. I'm hoping I can get this RE appointment and he can send me in the right direction.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: so sorry Fluter hun.. but great news about your nephew!! xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations on your new nephew Flutter! I am sorry to hear about your cycle and your hubby! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

AF arrived a day early. My cycles are getting shorter. Idk what to think anymore. I really wanna see an RE. I'm hoping that referral gets processed soon!


----------



## Superstoked

Fluter, :hugs: sorry hun. congrats on the the arrival of your nephew. :)


TMI WARNING: I am unsure if any of you ladies that are expecting have experienced constipation, but ugghh its horrible!!! I have been drinking water like crazy all day waiting for it to help me. I guess I tried too hard earlier and noticed a little bit of spotting :( Any tips?


----------



## floppyears

Dry prunes helps me with plenty of water. Hope you get relief soon Super. I always eat plenty of spinach and green leafy veggies. 

Flutter sorry af has come early hunni hugs.


----------



## ready4onemore

I agree the green leafy veggies help. Also I eat a lot of fruit like apples and grapes drink plenty of water as well.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs:water is brilliant for constipation.. 
Rhubarb.. might help
greens as the others said!
and prunes
bran


----------



## mommax3

Super im all about the stool softners! I suffer from this pretty bad throughout my pregnancy and I eat lots of fruits and veggies and really only drink water but I still need to take a stool softner atleast once a week. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## floppyears

Good day ladies hugs 

How is everyone? 

Afm-each day is getting better as far as nausea and fatigue ptl! I'm looking forward to feeling better in the 2nd trimester.


----------



## fluterby429

Called to check on my referral. Good thing cause no one had processed it. She said she would today and I should gave a call back in about 72 hours with an appointment!

Good thing cause my af was mostly spotting. I could've used one pad for the 5 days. It was barely there and usually I'm very very heavy on day two and three. This just adds to me being nervous.


----------



## angelcake71

good luck Fluter

hope you are ok Floppy xx


----------



## mommax3

Flutter what a pain in the ass your journey is! I hope you get some answers :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Floppy, I hope it gets better for you. My nausea has been much better. 

Flutter, I sure hope you get some answers that will bring you a BFP as well. 

Momma, not much longer to go.

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## mommax3

READY you made it to second trimester so quick :) Happy second to you!!!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I had a scare today. Well last night I had some bleeding, not a lot but enough to concern me, with some cramping too. I went to emerg this morning and baby and heartbeat still there. I am spotting ever so lightly now but still have some cramping. Doctors said everything looks good, keep you fingers crossed for me :( This is such a scarey ride. U/S on the 22nd with my regular doctor. Come on Tuesday!


----------



## mommax3

oh super Im sure you are freaking out! Bleeding is ver common in the first trimester so try not to stress yourself to much, i know easier said then done. keep us posted


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, :hugs: I had spotting in the begining as well. I will say a prayer for you. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Hang in there Super. I'm sure all is well


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you are ok Super .. I have everything crossed for you hun XXX


----------



## jonnanne3

Hang in there Super. I had a ton of spotting this pregnancy and it scared the hell out of me. I even bled at 21 weeks! It turned out that I have a cervical polyup. So there are reasons. You have a healthy little bean in there! :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Well it seems it is over for me. I went see my doctor today because I was worried about the cramping. Baby looked beautiful head to toe and you could pick it all out but there was no heartbeat :cry: I am beyond crushed. I have no bleeding now at all but do have cramping. If I do not pass the baby myself by Tuesday then I will probably have to have a d&c :cry: I feel numb/dead...I don't know if I have the strength to try anymore.


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Well it seems it is over for me. I went see my doctor today because I was worried about the cramping. Baby looked beautiful head to toe and you could pick it all out but there was no heartbeat :cry: I am beyond crushed. I have no bleeding now at all but do have cramping. If I do not pass the baby myself by Tuesday then I will probably have to have a d&c :cry: I feel numb/dead...I don't know if I have the strength to try anymore.

:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Super! :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

Superstoked said:


> Well it seems it is over for me. I went see my doctor today because I was worried about the cramping. Baby looked beautiful head to toe and you could pick it all out but there was no heartbeat :cry: I am beyond crushed. I have no bleeding now at all but do have cramping. If I do not pass the baby myself by Tuesday then I will probably have to have a d&c :cry: I feel numb/dead...I don't know if I have the strength to try anymore.


:hugs::hugs::cry::cry: Aww nooo life is so flamin unfair..I am gutted for you My heart goes out to you sweetie... be kind to yourself.. my darling.. we are here for you if you need us! (((HUGS))) XXXXXX


----------



## mommax3

oh super my heart aches for you :( what a shitty hand you have been given! I hope you can find some peace, lots of hugs


----------



## fluterby429

Dale I'm truly so sorry. I can not even imagine how you are feeling right now. I wish I could give you a bug hug and lend my shoulder to cry on. I know a TR sister who kept having mc's and sometimes she would get far enough along to see baby. She finally had the last fetus tested to see if they could figure out why. they checked for chromosomal issues and what not. Her case ended up being she needed progesterone and lots of it. After 7 mc's she s finally 15wks pregnant. I just wanted to share that with you to show you there is always hope.


----------



## floppyears

Super :( hugs xxxx your in my prayers


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry: Af has arrived on top of feeling ill xx


----------



## ready4onemore

angelcake71 said:


> :cry::cry: Af has arrived on top of feeling ill xx

:hugs: I hope you get to feeling better and AF leaves soon.


----------



## fluterby429

Hope you get to feeling better Angel. I've been sick with something all week. Nauseous Mon and Tues. Fine on Wed. Thurs afternoon til now have a very sore throat and THEN last night I caught a real stomach bug and threw up and had diarrhea all night. Slept this entire day away. I'm hoping tomorrow is a better day


----------



## angelcake71

its horrible been ill isnt it hun.. sounds like you have had a rough time too..
emotionally I feel a bit better.. but now have a chest infection.. XX


----------



## floppyears

Hello ladies! I'm stopping in to say Happy Thanksgiving :). We made it safely to Northern Cal HOME where I'm from. Tomorrow is the day when family and friends will know of our pregnancy. Baby bump is front and center and noticeable. Yesterday, was the first day I felt flutters!!! Ripples!!! Butterflies!!! All glory to God! Its my 5th and child and I know for sure its not gas. The children all gathered on my bed and felt the flutter. They all screamed did u feel that lol. There it is again Mommy! 

Wishing you all a blessed, happy, fun filled, relaxing Thanksgiving. I'm thankful to have you ladies in my life. Stay blessed and encouraged. Super, hunni babe your in my prayers. Hugs


----------



## floppyears

Hello ladies! I'm stopping in to say Happy Thanksgiving :). We made it safely to Northern Cal HOME where I'm from. Tomorrow is the day when family and friends will know of our pregnancy. Baby bump is front and center and noticeable. Yesterday, was the first day I felt flutters!!! Ripples!!! Butterflies!!! All glory to God! Its my 5th and child and I know for sure its not gas. The children all gathered on my bed and felt the flutter. They all screamed did u feel that lol. There it is again Mommy! 

Wishing you all a blessed, happy, fun filled, relaxing Thanksgiving. I'm thankful to have you ladies in my life. Stay blessed and encouraged. Super, hunni babe your in my prayers. Hugs


----------



## ready4onemore

*Happy Thanksgiving ladies!!!!*​
I hope you all are having an awesome day with family and friends.

Floppy, I love feeling my flutters. Isn't it awesome feeling just to know how amazing our God is?!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Hope everyone had a fab holiday! 

Just wanted to let y'all know I got my RE appointment scheduled. I go Dec 06 at 1:30. I'm nervous and excited.


----------



## floppyears

Yay in RE apptment. I will pray that your dr will do all the necessary testing and you get the answers. That he or she is compassionate, loving and understanding and has your best interest of ttc at heart. All that is hidden be revealed in HIS name I pray. 

Hope everyone's Holiday was wonderful. 

Thanksgiving was nice. It's always nice to see family. O.O I shocked everyone when I walked in with my lovely sexy baby bump hehehe. Eyes and mouths OPEN with Oh my God say it's not so!!! LOL it's so all glory to God :). My mother loves baby bumps and she was all over my stomach feeling the flutters. It was some negative comments of course like how many more u gonna have? Aren't you too old? 39. I will be 40 around due date. Don't you have enough? Didn't u get tubal? No one knows of TR but 1 of my sisters that 10 weeks pregnant. I overlooked the negative and continued to dwell on the blessing. It was nice seeing everyone after so many years. It's no place like HOME though.


----------



## ready4onemore

Flutter, I hope all goes well with the RE.

Floppy, haters make you stronger. :winkwink: People say negative things to me too. But at the end of the day it's nobody's business. To God be the glory.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. People are negative to me all the time just cause I'm trying. I always say "Well good thing I am the one rising hem and NOT you. It's nobody's business but minevand Waylons so don't worry your pretty little head over our life choices". 

I'm anxious for my appointment on Tuesday. I just want it to get here.


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Thanks ladies. People are negative to me all the time just cause I'm trying. I always say "Well good thing I am the one rising hem and NOT you. It's nobody's business but minevand Waylons so don't worry your pretty little head over our life choices".
> 
> I'm anxious for my appointment on Tuesday. I just want it to get here.

Please let us know what the RE says after your appointment.


----------



## floppyears

Thinking of you Fluter on RE appt. Come on Tuesday :)


----------



## fluterby429

I called my insurance company just to make sure my referral went through and it did. They've approved me for 6 visits between now and 5/21/12. I'm real nervous!


----------



## fluterby429

Ladies I wanted to share with you a fellow TR Sister's story about loss And the flu shot.

As you guys know I was so excited about our recent news that we were expecting. We had several ultrasounds and everything seemed to be going great. at 9 weeks and 2 days I started spotting, this was 2 days after I took the influenza shot recommended by my doctor. On the 27th of november I was put to sleep because our babys heart had stopped beating. I am so sad for our loss but I am happy to know that after over a year after the surgery, we were able to concieve and although that cannot replace this child, it gives us hope in trying again later on. I* feel the need to express concerns to pregnant women who are thinking about taking the flu shot. Let me start off by saying that , Did you know that each year , the "influenza shot" is a new strain? In other words, these new vaccines are not being tested sufficiently to know wether or not it is safe to take. The vaccine also contains 5,000 times the amoount of mercury found in just a glass of drinnking water from the fountain. Some of you may have taken the vaccine last year and may have had a healthy pregnancy, but this years vaccine is not the same as last year because each year they find a new strand and place on the market a new vaccine. We all think its the same because all we see is FLU SHOT GIVEN HERE. Never do you see, please be aware as this is not the same shot as last year and has not been properly tested.* I invite you to google "miscarriages after flu shot" to see the results. Women from 5wk-8 months have lost thier children after taking this vaccine. I did notice that after I got it, my hands were a little numb and my face was red* *but it went away during the first 24 hours so I dismissed it as just being tired .I* cannot be for certain that this was the cause and do not wish to blame anyone but after reading about this, I discovered some scarey info. Over 8,600 reports were made from 2010-2011 alone. 7% of those resulted in death . Ultimately it is the doctors call and some will recommend the shot, some wont. The doctor who recommended it to me , said it was fine versus the doctor I saw during the D&C procedure said there was no way he would reccomend the flu shot simply because these new shots are not being properly tested before* being placed on the market making us the ultimate guinea pigs.After experiencing this and being checked 2 days prior seeing the heartbeat and a healthy growing baby, the only thing I did different during this pregnancy was the flu shot. This is something to think about ladies. I guess the real question is Is is worth the Risk?


----------



## ready4onemore

I am glad you RE appointments was approved.:happydance:

I am sorry for your friend's lost. I opted not to take the flu shot this year. I just did not feel right about.:shrug: I agree they are not being tested properly.


----------



## mommax3

flutter great news about your re :) im very sorry for your friends loss what a horrible story I agree with her though and I feel that way about alot of vacines but its like a catch 22 with some of them your damned if you do and damned if you dont! I did get the flu shot this year and thank god everything went ok!


----------



## fluterby429

I have real issues with a lot of vaccines. But that's a whole other story!

I'm having a hard time after my appointment today. It was long and stressful. He wants a pelvic ultra sound done next week and then a laporscopy done in Jan. Then do meds and IUI. He said he feels it's my tubes since I'm young ovulate reg and all that jazz. He said it should've only taken me 6 mo to get pregnant. I cried. He even mentioned IVF. I'm getting tired ladies and I'm thinking of just being done. This is much harder than I anticipated it being. My heart is hurting and I'm getting bitter. That is not how I want to feel.


----------



## floppyears

yay on RE Fluter :)

Sorry to hear about your friend and her loss. Pregnant or not my family and I REFUSE the flu shot. My husband served in the gulf war in the 90's and taking the flu shot as well as the other shot and it messed him up in plenty of ways!!!!! He is a disabled Veteran. He along with others were used as lab rats so to speak. We just never know how its gonna affect us individually. It's not worth the gamble to me. I have been thinking about the Whooping Cough Vac saying hmmmmmmmmmm I don't trust it either. I have to ask OB more about that one. 

Mommas your ticker says 22 more days to gooooooooooooo! How are u feeling?


----------



## mommax3

Flutter I hope you dont give up but I do know how ttc can make you bitter, there was a girl on another tr site that got preggo her first shot trying and I remember feeling like it was'nt fair and as happy as I was for her I felt a little hard about it. I think you should do some of what he wants you to do I think maybe if you dont you will always wonder what if. Also keep in mind your man is'nt always around so its not like you tried for 6 months straight so try not to freak to much, stay positive and lets get you a bfp!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Flutter, I agree with momma. It is not like you have been trying for 6 months. I know it can be trying but you will get your baby. :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Fluter, I know your tired and feel like giving up. Please don't sweetie! You haven't been trying that long bc your dh has been away most of the time. He has been away fighting for our country. And his service is appreciated. I believe that if he was home its no doubt it would happen. I agree with the ladies you will get your baby soon. Huhs xxxxxxx and prayers


----------



## bbgoosebumps

Hi ladies! I just had my TR on Dec 3rd! I am just now finally getting around without any pain. Being careful though, but happy to be up and ready. I was getting very very antsy about day 3 even though I was hurting bad. 

We are TTC this cycle and I just wanted to say hi! I have 8cm on each side. Had the pomeroy method in 06. DR said that my tubes are within the best he's seen. I was extremely fertile before I had my TL. 

I was married for 7 years and now my OH doesn't have any children and he wants to be a dad. I am so happy to make his dream come true, but I am also sooooo worrried it's not going to happen. All kinds of scary thoughts going through my head.


----------



## mommax3

Welcome BB this is a great group of woman :) you will find alot of support hear and we all try to answer eachothers questions which is nice since TR is'nt super common and sometimes even dr's seem to need some guidance. My advice is to wait to the reccomended time that the dr. told you before ttc to many times I see woman try to early and it leads to quick frustration. I myself was one of them. Good luck on ttc :)


----------



## mommax3

ahhhhhh 8 days until my lil girl is here im sooooo stinkin excited I cant even take it!!!!!!


----------



## floppyears

Welcome bb :) Congrats on your TR yay! I had the same type of TL as you and my dr that did TR said my tubes were in great shape :) as well. That made me very happy hearing that my tubes was burnt on the ends with massive damage.


----------



## floppyears

Momma- how exciting YAY!!!!!! She will be here in no time. Are you scheduled for a c section?


----------



## bbgoosebumps

Thanks guys! I am really happy to be here with you ladies as well. I just order the hpt off of baby hopes, it was supposed to let you test 8 days before your missed period...any luck with these anyone? Seems very very early.


----------



## ready4onemore

bbgoosebumps said:


> Hi ladies! I just had my TR on Dec 3rd! I am just now finally getting around without any pain. Being careful though, but happy to be up and ready. I was getting very very antsy about day 3 even though I was hurting bad.
> 
> We are TTC this cycle and I just wanted to say hi! I have 8cm on each side. Had the pomeroy method in 06. DR said that my tubes are within the best he's seen. I was extremely fertile before I had my TL.
> 
> I was married for 7 years and now my OH doesn't have any children and he wants to be a dad. I am so happy to make his dream come true, but I am also sooooo worrried it's not going to happen. All kinds of scary thoughts going through my head.

Welcome and congrats on your TR. 



mommax3 said:


> ahhhhhh 8 days until my lil girl is here im sooooo stinkin excited I cant even take it!!!!!!

Yay!! I am so excited for you.


----------



## mommax3

Floppy yeah section next wednesday
BB I used Ic and when I thought they were positive I would buy a frer. you will find yourself going through alot of tests


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome bb! Yup you'll prob wanna get IC's cause you're going to go through a lot if tests. Those test that say 8 days sooner are not always true. It goes by a 28 day cycle with a 14 day LP and the earliest implantation could occur. 

Momma so very very close! So excited for you!

AFM...tomorrow is my 2nd RE appointment. I'm hoping these test go well.


----------



## mommax3

flutter keep us posted :) I hope it goes great at the RE :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Thinking of you Flutter. Hope all goes well.


----------



## floppyears

Fluter looking forward to hear of RE appointment. all goes well


----------



## fluterby429

Well it was pretty much a waste of time. The u/s tech was unable to get a good view of my left ovary. She said she saw it for a second possibly and it looked to have follies on it but couldn't be certain. My right was showing off. The doctor was unable to see my tubes at all while she pushed the fluid and air into my tubes. My uterus was blocking everything. I could feel cramping and I could feel the air bubbles going in so she said that's usually a good sign that the tubes are open. She did say that inside my uterus looks normal no polyps or fibroids. That's all fine and dandy but if my tubes are messed up then there isn't any point. Sigh...now I wait for a couple of days for them to call me after the RE looks over everything to make a decision on what I need to do next. So frustrated right now. I get so discouraged. Sometimes I wonder why I can not leave it alone and accept that it may not happen for us.


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Well it was pretty much a waste of time. The u/s tech was unable to get a good view of my left ovary. She said she saw it for a second possibly and it looked to have follies on it but couldn't be certain. My right was showing off. The doctor was unable to see my tubes at all while she pushed the fluid and air into my tubes. My uterus was blocking everything. I could feel cramping and I could feel the air bubbles going in so she said that's usually a good sign that the tubes are open. She did say that inside my uterus looks normal no polyps or fibroids. That's all fine and dandy but if my tubes are messed up then there isn't any point. Sigh...now I wait for a couple of days for them to call me after the RE looks over everything to make a decision on what I need to do next. So frustrated right now. I get so discouraged. Sometimes I wonder why I can not leave it alone and accept that it may not happen for us.

You will not be defeated!! Keep you head up and your faith strong. Plus you have to remember, _" You could feel cramping and I could feel the air bubbles going in so she said that's usually a good sign that the tubes are open. She did say that inside my uterus looks normal no polyps or fibroids."_


----------



## mommax3

Flutter I agree with ready do not feel defeated this will happen for you,stay positive and know that this will happen!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm trying ladies. I don't really think my tubes are jacked. I mean I had an hsg that showed open and normal. Oh and the thyroid tests that he did last week came back normal. He tested that to see how likely I would be to miss carry. So that's positive. I just have to vent and move on. I have my moment then I'm ok. Thanks for listening!


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> I'm trying ladies. I don't really think my tubes are jacked. I mean I had an hsg that showed open and normal. Oh and the thyroid tests that he did last week came back normal. He tested that to see how likely I would be to miss carry. So that's positive. I just have to vent and move on. I have my moment then I'm ok. Thanks for listening!

It is quite alright to vent that is why we are here. :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Fluter hope you are ok xx

How are you doing Ready?? XX

Super.. I hope you are feeling ok hun.and each day is getting easier for you :hugs:

:flower: Hiya everyone else.. XX


----------



## mommax3

Vent away lady!


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Angel!

Well im cautious about venting. Yesterday I was venting to my FB thread of girls (we all went same place for TR and most of us have met). We've been on this message or over two years. Anyway right after I post pretty much the same thing I posted here one of the girls left the conversation (no longer belongs to our message). She just recently had a baby. She later sent me a pm that made little o no since. She left because she didn't have to go through what I'm going through so shr doesn't know what to say. Anyway hard to explain the fact that it was all bullshit! Oh well I guess


----------



## mommax3

flutter screw her! non of us have the same journey but I personally still feel like I can relate to everyone and if I cant relate im still human and can put myself in someone elses shoes. Maybe she feels guilty cause she has a baby but there is still no reason to leave she can be support for the other ladies


----------



## fluterby429

Right. I wrote her back and said just because your path wasn't exactly like mine doesn't mean that you can't listen and be supportive. There is only one other person on that thread that doesn't have a baby (3m/c). None of them have been through anything near what she has or done RE visits like I have but they are still there. Like I said oh well her loss


----------



## floppyears

Hugs Fluter hunni. It ain't over for you! God has the FINAL say! I know your a strong cookie and just was venting. We all need support and to be listened too. We are wired that way :). I seriously believe that if your husband was there actively you would FALL pregnant! From what you explained its nothing that has been found wrong with you!!!!!! You have a lot of POSITIVES here hunni. Sorry your weren't comforted and supported hugs. I know first hand what that feels like. I have learned that not all know how to comfort/support or relate. They throw cold shoulders because they lack that skill. Keep your head UP! God placed that desire in your heart for a reason for a child. It's not there just because its there for a reason.


----------



## bbgoosebumps

fluterby429 said:


> Welcome bb! Yup you'll prob wanna get IC's cause you're going to go through a lot if tests. Those test that say 8 days sooner are not always true. It goes by a 28 day cycle with a 14 day LP and the earliest implantation could occur.
> 
> Momma so very very close! So excited for you!
> 
> AFM...tomorrow is my 2nd RE appointment. I'm hoping these test go well.

fluterby-Thank you! 

Is a false positive possible on the Ic's? I've actually never used them before or even knew they existed before I found this site(which i love xoxo)

I am a little lost about my cycle right now. Would usually be ovulating today and noticing all of the hightened signs big time. I feel normal today, no cm, and my libido is sleeping. I did however feel more like I may have o'd a day ago. I wish I knew, but I guess either way we have been bd'ing enough to catch it! 

I already feel anxious about testing-I feel like I dont want to. What a huge let down you know...and on x-mas.... :(


----------



## ready4onemore

Flutter, she is :wacko:!!! You all have not been through exactly what I have been through but we support each other. So don't feel bad about venting here. We love and support you.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my look at all the preggo mommas on here! I have been away for a while and there looks to be some newbies! How is everyone? I have missed you ladies...I hope to be able to chat more on here again. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Good to see you Reeds. I was thinking about you the other day. Please post pictures of Gunner when you get a chance. We all would love to see him.


----------



## floppyears

Reeds, nice to see you :) I bet Gunner has gotten so big


----------



## fluterby429

Bb I guess an evap could happen on an ic. I've NEVER had an evap on any pg test. GL sister! List of baby dust

SANDI so glad you stoped by. You are missed! I know Mr. Gunner us getting so big!


----------



## fluterby429

I go back to the RE on Friday to talk to him about the u/s and to see what I do next


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> I go back to the RE on Friday to talk to him about the u/s and to see what I do next

Well let us know wha he says.

I will update later I have a doctor's appointment later today.


----------



## floppyears

ready4onemore said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> I go back to the RE on Friday to talk to him about the u/s and to see what I do next
> 
> Well let us know wha he says.
> 
> I will update later I have a doctor's appointment later today.Click to expand...

Fluter keep us posted hunni. 

Ready, :) on OB appointment:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I will be having the laporscopy surgery next month along with sone other procedure where blue dye is pushed through my tubes. I'm nervous. I'm not convinced surgery is needed but I'm trying to look at all the positives that will come out of it. They can remove scar tissue, lay down stuff to prevent it coming back, unkink tubes, remove any endodemetriosis, flush my tubes and remove anything that's not supposed to be there. however he said this is the definitive answer if he can even help me. If the surgery site is jacked up then I'm SOL. 

Ready hope your appointment goes great!


----------



## floppyears

Fluter sounds like a great plan. Good your looking at the positive. 

Ready, how was your appointment? 

Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy Jesus Birthday Celebration ladies hugs hugs hugs


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Momma, please tell us how the LO is doing and post pictures soon please.

Flutter, I think that could be a good plan. I will say a prayer for you.

My appt went well. Baby was swimming all over the place and DH was on :cloud9:.


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Karen I'm so happy for you and your dh. 

My surgery will be Jan. 27. I have a Pre-op appointment on the 17th. I have to start taking meds on the first day of my cycle until surgery is complete to prevent ovulation and the onset of my next period which woukd start the day before surgery. I'm wondering how this effect my cycles after I complete the meds.


----------



## mommax3

ok ladies my avitar is a pic of emery I dont have alot of time right now but when I do I will post more


----------



## floppyears

momma awwwwww so adorable. Congrats sweetie. How are you adjusting?


----------



## floppyears

Ladies, the fam and I are flipping excited about 18 week sonogram gender scan on the 29th!!!!!! It's two more days!!!!! Actually it will be 1 more day tomorrow!!!! I am praying for a healthy baby.


----------



## fluterby429

Momma she is just precious! Congrats!

Floppy I bet you are too excited! Can't wait to hear what team you're on. We had a couple boys then a few girls.


----------



## ready4onemore

Flutter, I hope the surgery goes well. Maybe you should call the doctor and ask about your cycle afterwards.

Floppy, please post what team you are on when you find out. 

Momma, you baby is so cute. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## mommax3

SO as you all know I went in for my section last wednesday all seem to have went well and we were about to go to the maternity portion of the hospital and the nurse noticed I was clotting and bleeding out very badly she tried to play it cool but I knew something was wrong when the second attempt of getting ahold of the dr. sounded like get down here now!!!! then the room was full of drs. and nurses. I got super faint, hot and nausous all of a sudden and at that moment I looked over at my hubby who was pale white they asked him to step into the hall so he didnt pass out. I guess long story short I ended up losing half my blood and had to have a tranfusion super scary and a qucik section turned into an all day affair, I finally got over to the maternity floor at five that night and basicly begged for a drink lol god I was thisty lol so after that things went well except for on xmas day I started to have a migraine and was worried it was a spinal headache but after many med combos Im free of my headache thank god!It still was all worth it Im sooo in love with my lil girl and so thankful that god has given her to me I cant wait for all of you to have this experince its soooo much more sweeter when it doesnt come easy, I find my days flying by and she never leaves my arms


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies:) It's me, Navy2mom. I haven't been on since around the end of March beginning of April.....after my Carpel Tunnel surgery I was all over the place with therapies for myself and running my children to their therapies and dr appts....soon it got to June and my DS was having horrible rages and alway anxious...he became unstable and his Dr admitted him into the behavioral health center for children .....we were in and out of this behavioral health center(hospital) for months until Sept.2011 when Andrew was so unstable he snapped seeing his sister playing with his toys.......That's when my Husband and I had to make a horribly tough choice to send our son to a residential home for children with mental illness, to help him and us better understand what was going on and get his medication dialed in so Andrew would be stable and learn how to cope. We found out in Nov.2011 for sure that our son suffers from Bipolar disorder(manic) and Anxiety Disorder with sensory issues(noise and can't handle being around lots of people)
We finally have found the right medications and happy to report Andrew is learning how to use coping 
skills and express how he is feeling with words. We have been traveling to Reno,NV every month to spend a weekend with Andrew and we talk to him every other night if not every night. My husband is 
home ,he came home the end of August and will be home for 3 years now. Our girls are doing well in
school and at home. We TTC in Sept. with no luck:( ....October we started Clomid 100mg (CD5-9) and
then CD11 Gonal-F shot(in the belly) and then back for ultrasound and HCG shot....ended in BFN!! 
November was a bust month as I had one hugh cyst on my left ovary....December we are back trying 
again....Clomid 100mg(cd5-9) Gonal-F shot on Christmas eve morning and on Dec.27th went in for 
my ultrasound(no mature eggs on left side but have 4 good eggs on right side measuring 17.5mm, 
16mm, 15mm and 14.5mm) Dr.W said that he doesn't think the 15 and 14.5 are anything to worry (doesn't think they will release) but the 17.5 and 16mm are good and both should release...So we are DTD so hopefully a BFP comes from this.
I see many of you have gotten your BFP's and that is wonderful news:) I wish you all happy and healthy 9 months:) and for all those still TTC hang in there our month is coming:) Time to tuck my girls into bed. Night


----------



## ready4onemore

Momma, I know it will be worth it can't wait.

Navy, it is so good to hear from you. I am so glad that you were able to find the right meds for you son.

Floppy, have fun at your scan.


----------



## fluterby429

Momma I cried at your last sentence. I'm so glad all turned out ok in the end and your precious baby girl is perfect. 

Navy its so nice to hear from you! Sounds like you've had your hands full. It's good that you were able to get your son properly diagnosed and you were pro-active about the situation. I hope you catch that egg!

I wonder how Dale and Mel are doing?


----------



## floppyears

Ladies, today scan was amazing..... holding in all that water wasn't no joke at all though. I made it thank God! DH, and two daughters were with during this appointment. All excited to see who is right of course team pink or blue. Scan exam was for the first 30mins with all the picture taking and measuring. Measuring 4 weeks ahead meaning baby is measuring big in size. Still will have scheduled c section in May. Dh and I found out the sex before the girls came in and the tech told us all together. Girls were YES!!!!!(is she healthy? We wanna know is she healthy?) even though they wanted BLUE. Dh facial expression dropped :( for a second being it wasn't his BLUE team. Since I was between 9-11 weeks I sensed and communicated with baby and got it was a GIRL. I stopped looking at blue items and found I was more drawn to pink girly items. It's awesome/amazing how God prepared my heart for the gender. I am not disappointed that I didn't get my hearts desire for another male child. I am overjoyed!!!!!! Grateful and thankful!!!! Who would have thought lol God knows best I tell you the truth. What matters most to me is knowing that our baby girl is healthy.


----------



## Navy2mom

floppyears said:


> Ladies, today scan was amazing..... holding in all that water wasn't no joke at all though. I made it thank God! DH, and two daughters were with during this appointment. All excited to see who is right of course team pink or blue. Scan exam was for the first 30mins with all the picture taking and measuring. Measuring 4 weeks ahead meaning baby is measuring big in size. Still will have scheduled c section in May. Dh and I found out the sex before the girls came in and the tech told us all together. Girls were YES!!!!!(is she healthy? We wanna know is she healthy?) even though they wanted BLUE. Dh facial expression dropped :( for a second being it wasn't his BLUE team. Since I was between 9-11 weeks I sensed and communicated with baby and got it was a GIRL. I stopped looking at blue items and found I was more drawn to pink girly items. It's awesome/amazing how God prepared my heart for the gender. I am not disappointed that I didn't get my hearts desire for another male child. I am overjoyed!!!!!! Grateful and thankful!!!! Who would have thought lol God knows best I tell you the truth.
> What matters most to me is knowing that our baby girl is healthy.

Aww congrats on finding out your having a baby girl:) how exciting!


----------



## ready4onemore

flutter, I was wondering about Dale and Mel myself.

Floppy, congrats on a healthy baby girl. I have my scan next Thursday.

I have update my journal with a belly shot. Not much change from 16 weeks to me.


----------



## mommax3

Floppy congrats on the healthy baby girl!!!!


----------



## floppyears

ready4onemore said:


> flutter, I was wondering about Dale and Mel myself.
> 
> Floppy, congrats on a healthy baby girl. I have my scan next Thursday.
> 
> I have update my journal with a belly shot. Not much change from 16 weeks to me.

Thanks Ready :) looking forward to your scan hunni.

u/s tech was like rushing thru once the girls came in. We aren't happy with the pics that she has giving us but thankful to have them u know. Since the other children weren't present we have decided to go privately as a family to a local center.


----------



## ready4onemore

floppyears said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> flutter, I was wondering about Dale and Mel myself.
> 
> Floppy, congrats on a healthy baby girl. I have my scan next Thursday.
> 
> I have update my journal with a belly shot. Not much change from 16 weeks to me.
> 
> Thanks Ready :) looking forward to your scan hunni.
> 
> u/s tech was like rushing thru once the girls came in. We aren't happy with the pics that she has giving us but thankful to have them u know. Since the other children weren't present we have decided to go privately as a family to a local center.Click to expand...


That would be nice. Have you thought of any names?


----------



## fluterby429

Ready I'll be checking out your journal!

Floppy congrats on the baby girl. I just knew with both mine what the gender was. Just a mothers instinct!


----------



## Navy2mom

Happy New Year Ladies......hope 2012 is amazing for all of us:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy new year's ladies. I hope 2012 brings in some very healthy babies.


----------



## floppyears

ready4onemore said:


> floppyears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> flutter, I was wondering about Dale and Mel myself.
> 
> Floppy, congrats on a healthy baby girl. I have my scan next Thursday.
> 
> I have update my journal with a belly shot. Not much change from 16 weeks to me.
> 
> Thanks Ready :) looking forward to your scan hunni.
> 
> u/s tech was like rushing thru once the girls came in. We aren't happy with the pics that she has giving us but thankful to have them u know. Since the other children weren't present we have decided to go privately as a family to a local center.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be nice. Have you thought of any names?Click to expand...

 Ready we were sold out on a baby boy we had names before conception. Now we are tossing names around. It's actually kind of fun flipping our tongues with pronouncation and spelling. Have you all come up with your lil man name?


----------



## floppyears

Happy New Years!!!!! 2012 will be a great year.


----------



## ready4onemore

floppyears said:


> Ready we were sold out on a baby boy we had names before conception. Now we are tossing names around. It's actually kind of fun flipping our tongues with pronouncation and spelling. Have you all come up with your lil man name?

Yes he will be Gregory III (with no middle name). I was sold on a girl so I didn't want to think of a boy name. But since this is my DH first biological child I did not mind giving him the honor of have his son with his name.


----------



## floppyears

ready4onemore said:


> floppyears said:
> 
> 
> Ready we were sold out on a baby boy we had names before conception. Now we are tossing names around. It's actually kind of fun flipping our tongues with pronouncation and spelling. Have you all come up with your lil man name?
> 
> Yes he will be Gregory III (with no middle name). I was sold on a girl so I didn't want to think of a boy name. But since this is my DH first biological child I did not mind giving him the honor of have his son with his name.Click to expand...

Awww Ready that's beautiful his first how exciting and to name him after him is EVEN more exciting. I'm looking forward to hearing about your upcoming scan buddy :). Yay! Can you believe that we are MIDWAY THRU? Unbelievable....... where is the time going :shrug:.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, it has been a while since I last showed myself here. A lot has happened in my life. But first let me say hello to all you lovely ladies and hope you all had a great Christmas and wish you all a joyful New Year. I will take some time later and catch up here :)

Well, I left my husband. I am sorry I tried I really did. I am sorry but I don't agree with him having a girlfriend and a wife too! Nope not my style. After I lost my baby I went into a depression and kinda blocked him out, blocked everyone out and he says he never felt loved??? SO yeah go find someone else while your wife is dealing with the most horrible thing ever. I moved 5 days ago, packed my stuff and got myself an apartment. I feel like a failure, did I really push him away that much that he had to go to someone else? So there you are... I am dealing with it the best way I can and doing much better than I thought I would be. Unless I find some amazing man that will sweep me off my feet, I will NOT be having baby thoughts anymore. But that is the furthest thing from my mind at this point.

I am glad to be back and see all you lovely ladies again. I missed you guys! 

:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Oh Dale honey I'm so glad you stopped in but so very sorry to hear what has happened. I don't blame you one bit though. It woukd most certainly not be ok with me either. If he was feeling pushed out maybe he should've brought that to you before finding extra curricular activities. Big hugs and you know we're here if you need us for anything. We support each other outside of the ttc madness.


----------



## ready4onemore

Floppy, yes we are halfway there. Thank God!!

Dale, I am glad to see you back as I was worried about you. But I am sorry about your husband. We are here for you I know we are only internet friends but we really do care about each other. :hugs: I wish I could give you a really big hug right now. I am sorry you had to deal with this alone. But just know we all will be praying for you.


----------



## fluterby429

My honey surprised me with a ticket to fly down to see him on the 12th and drive back with him on the 15th. I wish I didn't have to take these pills cause it's prime O time but oh well.


----------



## floppyears

Super, I'm glad you stopped by to let us know that your ok sweetie. Sorry to hear all that is going on. Hugs sweetie. 

Fluter, that's awesome news hunni. I bet your excited I know I would be seeing my MAN :). Yeah, I know what you mean about the pills in all as far as O. Hunni, enjoy this special time like I know your gonna do. 

Ready, hunni hope your sono went well


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> My honey surprised me with a ticket to fly down to see him on the 12th and drive back with him on the 15th. I wish I didn't have to take these pills cause it's prime O time but oh well.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am excited for you!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Fluterby- that is so exciting .....I am so happy you get to see your hubby:) hope you have a safe flight out and you guy have a safe drive back:)


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies! I'm so excited that this 20 month ordeal is coming to an end. 

Ok so I take half of a pill daily. It's a version of the mini-pill. This is day 7 and Im still bleeding. When I took BCP in years past this is what happened. I'm goingto call tomorrow cause I don't want to deal with bleeding. I wonder if I can stop taking them and just not "try" during this time and just test the morning of surgery to be double sure.


----------



## Navy2mom

Oh wow I just read.....Dale, I am sorry for your lost and also sorry for the things that have happened between you and your husband. I am with you...I would leave too,that is not okay in my book neither. Super hugh hugs to you sweetie. 

How are all you wonderful ladies doing today?? I am just in my TWW...12DPO today,AF due either Thursday or Friday ( I have a 15/16 LP, with normally a 30 or 31 day cycle)
Just trying to be patient but it is super hard!! I have 3 FRER test screaming my name...lol:) I did test at 10DPO on an equate + or - test with FMU and got what looked like a faint + sign.... Showed DH and he said he saw what looks like a faint + but not to get our hopes up yet cuz it is early! I have to agree with him. Imagine that my husband the logical one:) lol, he surprises me with some of the things he says on some topics. 
So now I am holding out until Wednesday morning! Fx crossed...


----------



## floppyears

Oh Navy that's great hunni. Looking forward to hearing the results. How exciting. Yes I know it's hard not getting excited. Hang in there 2ww will be over soon.


----------



## fluterby429

Navy I'm so excited! Can't wait for you to retest. I won't be in for TTC until "hopefully" next month. I say hopefully cause who knows how taking these pills could jack up my cycle. 

AFM bleeding stoped so I'll be a good girl and keep taking the meds even though I don't wanna.


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy, I am excited for you. I hope this is your month.


----------



## mommax3

Dale im so sorry hun, men can be super amazing sometimes and others they can be super selfish and cluless
flutter have a great time with hubby, sounds like good times is it just going to be the 2 of you? hubba hubba
navy fx for you!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Yup just the two of us. Kiddos are staying here with his parents and mine.


----------



## Navy2mom

Well ladies I caved and test this morning.....used a FRER test with FMU and got a BFN:( 
How do you ovulate 2 or 3 eggs and not catch them.....I still have a middle back ache slight stuffy nose and none of my normal AF signs. I am on CD27-13DPO today. 
I guess bring on AF so I can start another fertility cycle....( sorry for the sarcasm in advance),yay for ultrasounds,Clomid and shots....the only fun part is the BDing!! 
Never thought it would take this long to get pregnant,especially since there is nothing wrong with DH and everything is good with me besides only having one tube open. So frustrated right now. Thanks for reading/listening.


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy2mom said:


> Well ladies I caved and test this morning.....used a FRER test with FMU and got a BFN:(
> How do you ovulate 2 or 3 eggs and not catch them.....I still have a middle back ache slight stuffy nose and none of my normal AF signs. I am on CD27-13DPO today.
> I guess bring on AF so I can start another fertility cycle....( sorry for the sarcasm in advance),yay for ultrasounds,Clomid and shots....the only fun part is the BDing!!
> Never thought it would take this long to get pregnant,especially since there is nothing wrong with DH and everything is good with me besides only having one tube open. So frustrated right now. Thanks for reading/listening.

It is normal to be frustrated. But hang in there and keep the faith and I am sure it will happen.


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry Navy but Ready is right... Keep the faith. I bet the clomid will do the trick! I want my surgery to get over with so I can start the fun meds and ultra sounds. I
Ready to get the show on the road. I'm determined to get pg this year cause if not I will be finished TTC.


----------



## floppyears

Navy2mom said:


> Well ladies I caved and test this morning.....used a FRER test with FMU and got a BFN:(
> How do you ovulate 2 or 3 eggs and not catch them.....I still have a middle back ache slight stuffy nose and none of my normal AF signs. I am on CD27-13DPO today.
> I guess bring on AF so I can start another fertility cycle....( sorry for the sarcasm in advance),yay for ultrasounds,Clomid and shots....the only fun part is the BDing!!
> Never thought it would take this long to get pregnant,especially since there is nothing wrong with DH and everything is good with me besides only having one tube open. So frustrated right now. Thanks for reading/listening.

Don't give up Navy :hugs: keep enjoying bding and dh


----------



## floppyears

Had a very rough night last night with coughing and throwing up :( Gagging is no fun :( Itchy throat is either allergies or a cold. Called OB office and was told I can only take Rob DM and Tylenol cold Without X strength. I'm a natural remedies mama and I don't take pills or meds. This too shall pass. I feel terrible right now. Heading over to the health food store.


----------



## Navy2mom

floppyears said:


> Had a very rough night last night with coughing and throwing up :( Gagging is no fun :( Itchy throat is either allergies or a cold. Called OB office and was told I can only take Rob DM and Tylenol cold Without X strength. I'm a natural remedies mama and I don't take pills or meds. This too shall pass. I feel terrible right now. Heading over to the health food store.

Aww sorry you don't feel well......hope you get better soon :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Had my Pre-op appointment yesterday. I'm not feeling good about this at all! The actual RE is so rude. I like the other female doctor. If she wasn't going to be present at the time of the surgery then I wouldn't allow this man to touch me. Once he came in to finalize all procedures that we discussed doing he just said your tubes are going to be closed at the surgery site by scar tissue and you are going to need to talk about IVF. Grrr....how does he know that! I informed him I would not use him for IVF if I ever decided to do that. I would use a Military Treatment Facility because it's only $3500-4000. He wanted to argue with me about it because he worked at Walter Reed years ago. Then he asked me if my tubes looked bad do I want him to remove them. I told him no way he is to remove them for any reason! I don't trust him! I think this man just wants me to do IVF so be can get $. I broke down into tears in front of the two female Dr. after he walked. I dont feel like he has my best interest at heart.


----------



## floppyears

that's awful hunni hugs. I wouldn't trust him either he sounds way too shady! Do you have to use this Dr? Like is there someone else?


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Had my Pre-op appointment yesterday. I'm not feeling good about this at all! The actual RE is so rude. I like the other female doctor. If she wasn't going to be present at the time of the surgery then I wouldn't allow this man to touch me. Once he came in to finalize all procedures that we discussed doing he just said your tubes are going to be closed at the surgery site by scar tissue and you are going to need to talk about IVF. Grrr....how does he know that! I informed him I would not use him for IVF if I ever decided to do that. I would use a Military Treatment Facility because it's only $3500-4000. He wanted to argue with me about it because he worked at Walter Reed years ago. Then he asked me if my tubes looked bad do I want him to remove them. I told him no way he is to remove them for any reason! I don't trust him! I think this man just wants me to do IVF so be can get $. I broke down into tears in front of the two female Dr. after he walked. I dont feel like he has my best interest at heart.

:hugs: I would not trust him either. Get a 2nd opinion from somewhere else.


----------



## fluterby429

I think I forgot to update you ladies. After my surgery the nice female doctor told me everything was fine and they didn't have to do anything to me. Now the Dr. Douche was supposed to formally call me the day after to go over it all in detail. I have yet to hear from him! I'm furious! I've left three messages this week and still no return call. Letters are going to be written to the University which he works for, to the American Institute of fertility which he is a board member and to Tri-care my insurance company. I'm also going to find places I can give him a review and it's far from 5 stars! I have a post op appointment on Tues. where he will have to face me. I'm hoping I can continue my care with the female doctor. 

My af is mia after coming off of the BCP. I had some spotting for a few days after but nothing sense. We were told to wait two weeks to resume sex but I didn't wait. We went back to it after 4 days. I felt physically fine. I wouldn't have done it so soon if they had actually repaired something or if it hurt. 

So enough about me....what's going on ladies? Floppy I love your profile pic! You and Ready are soo close in due dates. 

This thread happens in twos! Navy Me and You girl are next!


----------



## floppyears

Smh Smh at the dr girl! That is flat out wrong. Good to hear your taking all the necessary steps as far as reporting him. My husband is retired Navy and I thought Tri-care was awesome as far as coverage. Yes, Ready and are very close in due dates. I will have a scheduled c section tentatively May 22 I will find out for sure as time draws near. May 29 is due OB said c section will be 1 week before. Which is great bc my 40th celebration of life is May 30th! I will be 40 years young o.0. Hot and sexy lol. I wow and laugh at the same time. 

Yes this board seems to happen in twos. So come on BFPs!!!!! 

I sure do miss all the other ladies. I wonder how everyone is


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I did not catch up with anyone yet. I hope you all are doing well. I thought I would update you on what has been going on. Well I am moved one month now and I find out today that the one he cheated on me with is pregnant with his baby....My heart is crushed but I guess I made the right choice. I will never understand...But I am a strong woman and will carry on.

I will be back to check in on you ladies and I hope you all are doing well xo!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I did not catch up with anyone yet. I hope you all are doing well. I thought I would update you on what has been going on. Well I am moved one month now and I find out today that the one he cheated on me with is pregnant with his baby....My heart is crushed but I guess I made the right choice. I will never understand...But I am a strong woman and will carry on.
> 
> I will be back to check in on you ladies and I hope you all are doing well xo!!

:hugs: Your prince charming and your beautiful baby is on their way. :hugs:

I wish I could punch your ex in the face!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Navy2mom

ladies i am shaking like a leaf right now....i took this test about 2:30pm two lines popped up
https://i44.tinypic.com/25kkd8m.jpg


----------



## fluterby429

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I did not catch up with anyone yet. I hope you all are doing well. I thought I would update you on what has been going on. Well I am moved one month now and I find out today that the one he cheated on me with is pregnant with his baby....My heart is crushed but I guess I made the right choice. I will never understand...But I am a strong woman and will carry on.
> 
> I will be back to check in on you ladies and I hope you all are doing well xo!!

Oh Dale big bugs to you! I'm with Ready on this...all of it!

Navy OMG I knew it girl! It's your time. Soo excited 

AFM...The nice lady doctor showed me pictures of my uterus, ovaries and tubes. Everything looked normal! She said she was surprised how good my tubes looked. Then jerk doctor comes in and says to my surprise your tubes are open but they are more narrow at the repair site but dye spilled through so your chances arent bad. I didnt even care that be said they were narrow. They are open and that's all that matters!

Now waiting for AF to get here so I can start clomid. I'm to call the office on CD1 to set up an appointment for an ultrasound on CD3. From there I will start an Rx of clomid. The do one more u/s to check follies. I'm so excited!


----------



## floppyears

Congrats Navy! Yay! Yay! Yay! 

Flutter that is such wonderful news! Yay! I'm super excited for you :). Your BFP is on it's way girlie. This thread usually seems to happen in twos. I pray you join Navy very soon hugs xxxxx


----------



## Superstoked

Congrats Navy! :) :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Congrats Navy, I am so excited for you.

Flutter, that is great news. Can't wait to hear about your BFP.


----------



## Navy2mom

Thank you ladies:) so I took another test this morning(clearblue digital) and it came back saying Pregnant....called my infertility office and they put in for a beta test....I will be heading out the door in just a few minutes to go get that done. I will let ya all know my beta results as soon as I get them.


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy2mom said:


> Thank you ladies:) so I took another test this morning(clearblue digital) and it came back saying Pregnant....called my infertility office and they put in for a beta test....I will be heading out the door in just a few minutes to go get that done. I will let ya all know my beta results as soon as I get them.

Keep us posted and I will keep you in prayer. I am so excited for you.:happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Can't wait to hear that big number!


----------



## mommax3

navy yay! what wonderful news!!!!!
flutter your next we all get preggo two by two hoorah hoorah!!!!
dale keep your head up god has something else in store for you :)


----------



## Navy2mom

So just the call from my Dr....beta is 57.8....i go back Friday to check my hcg level .
I think my beta is good for being 4 weeks tomorrow...What do y'all think??


----------



## fluterby429

That sounds like an awesome number! What dpo are you? Oh my I'm just so happy for you! 

I swear someone else is next! This thread is in twos. Idk if it will be me cause AF is still MIA, but it'll be someone!!!


----------



## floppyears

That's a great number for 4 weeks! Yay! Yay! Congrats again Navy hugs xxxx

Super, I'm with Ready and Flutter on that one too. Man! 

Ready, how are you feeling sissy? I'm getting super excited as the weeks draw us closer. I have been daydreaming of the day I'm at the hosp awaiting my blessing. Not at the thought of having a c section of course. I so wanna love on my baby :). Come on May, come on :). Ready, have you decided if your going to breast feed or bottle yet? 

EOE- Hello hugs 
Mommas, how are and the newbie doing?


----------



## fluterby429

For those of you breast feeding, I bought one of my friends and fellow TR sisters things called Milkies. They are used instead of breast pads. They store your milk instead of wasting it. She is having her baby on Friday so I'm anxious to see how they work.


----------



## floppyears

Flutter I have heard those are great :) and saving milk is always a plus ;) ;).


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> For those of you breast feeding, I bought one of my friends and fellow TR sisters things called Milkies. They are used instead of breast pads. They store your milk instead of wasting it. She is having her baby on Friday so I'm anxious to see how they work.

I am going to google those and I may order me some as well. But yes let us know how they work.


----------



## fluterby429

Floppy thst bump pic is awesome!

Can't wait to see your baby and Ready's.


----------



## fluterby429

Navy what's the big ol number today?


----------



## ready4onemore

I was thinking about Navy too. Navy check in please.


----------



## Navy2mom

Sorry ladies I just got home....been running all day.....I just got my call back from my RE...beta level is looking good....So on Wednesday my first beta was 57.8 and today it is 133.....first ultrasound is on Feb.27th at 11:00am
Now I can relax and not worry about this little bean:) He/She is sticking around:) I will check back this evening....my afternoon is going to get busy after kids get out of school,which is in about 30 minutes.


----------



## mommax3

FLoppy and REady you ladies are lookin good with those bumps :) Time is flying by!
Navy what wonderful news!!!!! you must feel so relieved
flutter you will have to let me know what she thinks of them, its alot cheaper im sure too! I go through pad like crazy!
so Miss. Emery is growing like a weed she is just shy of 14lbs. already and loves to eat!


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Navy!

Momma she is adorable! They grow too fast!


----------



## jonnanne3

Just thought I would stop by and say that I am so excited for all of my TR sisters who are expecting and CONGRATULATIONS to Navy!!!!! And for those who are still waiting, :hugs: It will happen! 
Miss Addisyn is doing GREAT now! We have her tummy issues worked out and she is on rice cereal in her bottle now and she is growing and exceeding all of her developmental milestones!!!! She is 12 lbs 5 oz and almost 24 inches long! Here are some precious pics of her and our first family pic taken on Monday. 
Also, just to let y'all know that we are NOT trying for anymore babies. After all we went through, we have decided that Addie is our last baby. I will also be 40 in a couple of weeks too. I tried bc and I have to say, HELL NO!!!!!! So hubby has the appt for a vascectomy scheduled for March!!!!!!!! I told him that it was his turn! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Addy and Daddy.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4









Addisyn 2-10-12 #2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4









clifton family 2-10-12.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4









Addisyn 2-10-12.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fluterby429

She is just precious. I love the one of her laughing! Your family photo is just perfect!


----------



## floppyears

She is just adorable! Such a beautiful pic of you all. Thanks for stopping by updating us.


----------



## floppyears

mommax3 said:


> FLoppy and REady you ladies are lookin good with those bumps :) Time is flying by!
> Navy what wonderful news!!!!! you must feel so relieved
> flutter you will have to let me know what she thinks of them, its alot cheaper im sure too! I go through pad like crazy!
> so Miss. Emery is growing like a weed she is just shy of 14lbs. already and loves to eat!

Aww how cute I bet she is absolutely beautiful. She is getting big fast. Thanks on the baby bump pic compliments. Whew, I tell you the truth this bump here is getting pretty heavy on my petite frame. I'm 5'3 can't find my feet :rofl: I have tripped and almost fallen a couple of times smh..... smh.....


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies:) how is everyone doing?? I have had a busy weekend.....today DH is painting our sons room and I have paperwork and organizing to do. 
Off topic: I just want to say RIP Whitney Houston....I still can't believe she is gone,so sad:( DH and I are watching the Grammy's tonight.


----------



## Navy2mom

jonnanne3 said:


> Just thought I would stop by and say that I am so excited for all of my TR sisters who are expecting and CONGRATULATIONS to Navy!!!!! And for those who are still waiting, :hugs: It will happen!
> Miss Addisyn is doing GREAT now! We have her tummy issues worked out and she is on rice cereal in her bottle now and she is growing and exceeding all of her developmental milestones!!!! She is 12 lbs 5 oz and almost 24 inches long! Here are some precious pics of her and our first family pic taken on Monday.
> Also, just to let y'all know that we are NOT trying for anymore babies. After all we went through, we have decided that Addie is our last baby. I will also be 40 in a couple of weeks too. I tried bc and I have to say, HELL NO!!!!!! So hubby has the appt for a vascectomy scheduled for March!!!!!!!! I told him that it was his turn! :happydance:

Thank You:) we are so excited....this baby is truly a blessing....I just can't believe it ....it was our relax month off of fertility shots and Clomid and I one have one tube open. 
Your baby girl is so adorable. Love your all your pictures:)


----------



## floppyears

RIP Whitney Houston.......... so many ppl are leaving this earth. No one knows the time or day or the hour. DH and I have been talking to our children about Life and Death and Heaven and Hell very interesting discussion. We are going to see The Vow this evening at the movies. 

What's the Valentine's plans this year ladies? 

DH asked the children what should we do and the kids said you guys go out then take us somewhere on a different day. Awwww so sweet! I am not into Valentine Day like I use to be. Everyday my King and I spend special time together even if its just laying on the couch cuddled up. I am not a picky person. He knows I am not a chocolate eater so no need to waste money on candies for me. He is so funny he brought candy last year and said this is for US LOL knowing it was for him LOL. Such a funny guy he brought me my favorite cheese cake and taking me to dinner(and earrings). I am not a picky, set in my ways, high maintenance woman and that makes it easy for everyone. Simple is me :) 

Hey Navy my SD neighbor hugs. I have to remember to set the DVR to record the Grammy's


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just popping in to say hello.

Navy, I am so happy for you and your family. I, too was sadden by Whitney Houston's death. I was a big fan of hers.

Joanne, love the pictures. She is a big pretty little girl. She looks a lot like her daddy too.

Floppy, I do understand about belly being heavy. I just embrace it. LOL What else could I do. LOL


----------



## floppyears

Ready, lovely baby bump pic :). Embracing is all I can do.

I try, try, try my best not to complain. OB suggest a belly support band being baby is measuring 4 weeks ahead which is adding the x pressure. It's finally raining/gloomy in our beautiful city. 

Hello ladies, stopping by to say Happy Monday! I pray all is well. It's so quite around here nowadays.


----------



## Navy2mom

Love the baby bumps ladies....:) 

My girls and Hubby are sick with this nasty stomach virus.....myself,I just feel nauseous right now,otherwise I am okay.
For Valentines: I went shopping at a few of my hubby's favorite stores for him and also got him a one hour full body message at the place I go. 
I have already gotten part of my valentines gift....DH got me Twilight: Breaking Dawn DVD,gave me a little spending money and tomorrow something is to be delivered to the house so DH says I need to say home and relax....I am thinking it is flowers cuz I can't think of anything else that would be delivered. 
How everyone had a nice Monday....I'll pop in tomorrow:)


----------



## fluterby429

floppy I would try the belly support band. I'm 5'4 and I was gigantic with my first so I wish I had something like that back then.

Navy sounds awesome! What did ya get?

I came home today to a brand new HP all in one touch screen computer, a compter desk with a hutch and an office chair! I was over whelmed! We usually do not go all out on Valentines Day. I had him a card and a box of chocolotes from our historic confecionary. I felt like a poop head! lol He didn't care. He did it because I am starting to sell lia sophia jewelry next month and I needed a desk top to do most everthing in the business. 

I drank some parsley tea today. 16 oz to be exact. I'm trying to get AF to come. Thursday will mark 3 weeks mia. Stupid birth control! I'm freaking out over here!


----------



## Navy2mom

fluterby429 said:


> floppy I would try the belly support band. I'm 5'4 and I was gigantic with my first so I wish I had something like that back then.
> 
> Navy sounds awesome! What did ya get?
> 
> I came home today to a brand new HP all in one touch screen computer, a compter desk with a hutch and an office chair! I was over whelmed! We usually do not go all out on Valentines Day. I had him a card and a box of chocolotes from our historic confecionary. I felt like a poop head! lol He didn't care. He did it because I am starting to sell lia sophia jewelry next month and I needed a desk top to do most everthing in the business.
> 
> I drank some parsley tea today. 16 oz to be exact. I'm trying to get AF to come. Thursday will mark 3 weeks mia. Stupid birth control! I'm freaking out
> over here!

Morning, so I caught my kids stomach virus....so not fun,was on the couch all day yesterday since I was up sicker then a dog during the night. Feeling better today,just tired...still not hungry at all,but drinking lot of fluids. I got a box from Pro Flowers yesterday,there were dozen red roses,little Teddy bear and a box of chocolate......I can say I am spoiled by my hubby:haha: 

How was everyone's Valentines Day??


----------



## ready4onemore

I had a wonderful Valentine's day as well. I got a pair of some very cute shoes and a coin purse. I also got an email saying my car seat and stroller will be delivered tomorrow. I so love my hubby.


----------



## fluterby429

Navy sorry you caught the bug. I got it on Sunday and felt like I was gonna die. I had it both ways!!! Luckily so far no one else has gotten it. I stayed in my room for the most part and had everyone use the other bathroom in the house!

So glad you girls had a great Valentine's Day!


----------



## fluterby429

Still no af after drinking parsley tea. I guess it's not coming. This month is a waste. I'm going to start dieting hard again. I gained most of the weight I lost last year back. I gained 7lbs the month I was on BCP. Maybe this is why I have no af. So hcg diet here I come!


----------



## ready4onemore

I hope your AF comes soon (boy, does that sound funny to say/type). So you can get started on baby making.


----------



## Mzladyk

Hey 
Karen, time sure does pass by fast it seems like yesterday that we found out you were expecting. I am happy to see everything is progressing well for you.


----------



## fluterby429

LOL I know right! Sheesh...can I get a break here lol


----------



## floppyears

24 weeks
https://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv206/iammykidsmom90/th_Picture011.jpg

25 weeks 4 days 
https://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv206/iammykidsmom90/th_Picture036-1.jpg

Princess is dropping more and more :) She is settling in very WELL in the pelvis. Excitement is getting super strong as the count down is oooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!! Ticker says 100% days to gooooo! However scheduled c section bring her sooner in my arms :). We will confirm actually c section date this week hopefully. Glucose test and bloodwrk this upcoming visit with seeing dr every 2 weeks!!!!!!!! WOW


----------



## floppyears

How are you ladies doing???????? Hope everyone's weekend is going well and peaceful :)

I really miss the ladies posting here. Hope all is well with them. Do anyone hear from Needa and the others? 

Momma, I know you lurk from time to time when you can. How is your baby girl doing?

Blessed Sunday to all :)


----------



## fluterby429

Floppy I just love your bump pics. Good luck on your tests this week. I'm sure you'll ace them lol! I miss everyone posting too since I feel completely left out. I do talk to Needa on facebook from time to time. But I never hear from Sandy.

Navy how ya feeling momma?

I'm STILL WAITING on AF to get here. This entire month was a waste. I'm trying not to stress too much since before my lap I predicted that March was going to be my month. Now if AF doesn't show in 2 weeks I'm going to start freaking out!!!!


----------



## floppyears

AF please go visit my sister Fluter :) I hope she comes soon girl. Is there anything that a Dr can do to bring it on? Thanks on the bbp. I've dropped a lot. I am curious as to what is going on bc I have a lot of pressure.


----------



## mommax3

Hey ladies im here :) sorry i dont write much im always stuck doing it one handed since emery is a super needy baby. i do pop in to see how everyones doing often cant wait for flutters bfp!!!! also im looking forward to floppy and readys baby pics soon :)


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. I'm going to give it two more weeks and then I'm going to call the Dr. to see if they can give me meds to jump start me. Tomorrow marks 4 weeks since the lap. So hopefully AF shows soon. I can't believe it has taken this long. I'm pretty regular. I never dreamed taking BCP for one month would mess me up this bad!


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening Ladies :) 

Floppyears- I am friends with Sandi (Reeds) on Facebook. Other then that I just keep updated with everyone that is on BnB. Love your bump pics:) super cute!!

Flutterby- I hope AF shows her face soon for you. What does your Doc say?? 

Ready- how you feeling?? Hope all is going well:)

Momma- your little girls is adorable. 

As for me: noting too new to report, I have been taking naps almost everyday and then still falling into bed by if not before 9:00...most nights 8:30...lol 
I have started to notice that even at only 6 weeks tomorrow my jeans have started to become uncomfortable..especially when I sit down.
This Monday I go in for my first Ultrasound :) hope I get to have a least one print out of little bean.
DH is gone for a month...Navy sent him to Bahrain to inspect and help fix some ships. 
I will pop back in soon. Have a nice night ladies:)


----------



## fluterby429

Navy I'm so excited for your ultrasound to get here! I hope you get a pic of that bean too!

When I went two weeks ago to my post op appointment I asked about it and she said that it is normal for some to not go back to having AF regular to just give it sometime. So I decided 2 more weeks and I'm calling cause I need to get this show on the road!


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy, I am so excited for you.

Flutter, yes I would call after 2 weeks too.

AFM, nothing to report. It is getting harder to sleep comfortably. I often wonder how Adamana is doing. I will have to look up her old post and see if I can find the one with her real name and look for her on FB.


----------



## fluterby429

Karen that's a good idea. If you hear from her let her know I'm thinking about her


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi everyone,just wanted to pop in before I go crash for the night....I just got my 3 kiddos tucked into bed. Now it is my turn...lol:) good night. Hope everyone has a great Friday tomorrow:)


----------



## fluterby429

Soooo I went to the potty tonight and I saw some pink on the tp!!! I'm so hoping this is AF coming. If it turns into full flow I have to call the RE office to set up my CD 3 u/s on Monday!!! Then it's clomid time!!! Please please let this be it!


----------



## Navy2mom

fluterby429 said:


> Soooo I went to the potty tonight and I saw some pink on the tp!!! I'm so hoping this is AF coming. If it turns into full flow I have to call the RE office to set up my CD 3 u/s on Monday!!! Then it's clomid time!!! Please please let this be it!


Sending AF vibes to you....so you can get that ball a rolling to your BFP:)


----------



## fluterby429

I think I spoke too soon. I haven't had anything else since then. If I check my cervix Iget a small bit of pinkish/brown on my fingers


----------



## fluterby429

It's offical she is in the house!!!


----------



## mommax3

yay!!!!! flutter who would have thought we would be so happy to see you have AF lol
Navy momma how are you holding up? Hope your lo is being nice to you and not making you to sick and tired :)
So I know this might sound bad but my baby is killing me! lol she is soooo crabby all the time I always have to hold her and even then she is just never happy :( I feel soooo bad for her but I also feel like I cant even function like ever! so I looked up baby wearing and have been trying that and it seems to work well as long as im up moving around but when I sit to do my homework she flips out again ugh! so homework standing up it is. Did any of you guys have cranky babies? and did they get happer when they were able to sit up and eat? this is my hope once she can do more she will be happy. my other 3 were just happy babies for the most part so this is all new to me. sorry to vent to you guys but I figured you would have some good advice or at least tell me it gets better. I wanted her so much and I want to enjoy her but Im always trying to calm or sooth her so there isnt much time for loves and bonding. Also I thought nursing her would be a good thing all around and it seems like it makes her more cranky when she is around me cause she just wants to suck on me all the time lol btw nursing is new to me too.


----------



## Navy2mom

fluterby429 said:


> It's offical she is in the house!!!

YAY:happydance::happydance: so happy for you flutter:)


----------



## Navy2mom

mommax3 said:


> yay!!!!! flutter who would have thought we would be so happy to see you have AF lol
> Navy momma how are you holding up? Hope your lo is being nice to you and not making you to sick and tired :)
> So I know this might sound bad but my baby is killing me! lol she is soooo crabby all the time I always have to hold her and even then she is just never happy :( I feel soooo bad for her but I also feel like I cant even function like ever! so I looked up baby wearing and have been trying that and it seems to work well as long as im up moving around but when I sit to do my homework she flips out again ugh! so homework standing up it is. Did any of you guys have cranky babies? and did they get happer when they were able to sit up and eat? this is my hope once she can do more she will be happy. my other 3 were just happy babies for the most part so this is all new to me. sorry to vent to you guys but I figured you would have some good advice or at least tell me it gets better. I wanted her so much and I want to enjoy her but Im
> always trying to calm or sooth her so there isnt much time for loves and bonding. Also I thought nursing her would be a good thing all around and it
> seems like it makes her more cranky when she is around me cause she just
> wants to suck on me all the time lol btw nursing is new to me too.

I am holding up okay,I try to get a nap in during the day other wise I won't last my days since they aren't over with until 5:30-600 Monday through Friday and I am nauseous off and on through out the day but nothing too bad...no the worst part starts about 5:00pm that's when baby likes to make me puke my dinner up or when my 7 month old kitten decides he want to lay on me and plops him self down on my boobs(which are sore). But I wouldn't trade this for anything cuz at the end we get a beautiful little baby:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Flutter, yay for AF.

Navy, I hope the ms gets better.

Momma, Have you tried placing her in a swing? 

AFM, I am 27 weeks today. I am so excited and grateful to be to this point.


----------



## fluterby429

Momma my oldest was super fussy. People always rolled their eyes when I'd show up at a function and say "There's Tally and that crying baby". It was awful! I eventually found out that he was lactose intolerant and my milk was causing big issues. He was colicy and pukey. Swing is a good start with warm blankets.


----------



## fluterby429

Ok here is how my RE appointment went today. I had the ultrasound where the tech told me once again my right ovary is a show off but my left did not want to show. She said the right did not have any cysts and she will assume the left didn't either or she would be able to see the cyst at least. So I was happy. I was put in a room to wait on a doctor. Young female Dr. I've met a couple of times comes in and tells me I have a big cyst on my right ovary so there will be no clomid and that she would recommend me going on BCP. I said are you sure cause the tech told me no cysts. She said yes I'm sure. I told her I will not do BCP. That is another waiting game. Take the pills a month, wait on AF, do the u/s and if there are cysts do the cycle all over. That could take months and obviously I just got off of BCP and I have a cysts so I told her this was the end for me of TTC. Whatever happens happens at this point, my body and mind has been through enough. She leaves to go talk to my female and jerk male doctor about my decision. I at this point text my hubby the sad news. Then she comes back in to tell me "Sorry I was wrong. You do NOT have cysts. I was reading the size of your ovary" I was like really lady! What an emotional ride I was on all in about an hours time! My female doctor gave me clomid and prometrium. She did say that I "may" have PCOS. She said that I had 15 follies on my right ovary and anything over 12 is usally PCOS. We decided to try the clomid a couple of months back to back and if not PG then I will take the PCOS test so they can adjust the meds. Really I can take the test next month I just have to let them know ahead of time because I have to fast.Sorry so long but that was my day!


----------



## ready4onemore

OMG did this doc just finished or just start med school. LOL Glad you got the clomid so happy for you. I am sure you will be preggers really soon.


----------



## Navy2mom

Wow Flutter!! That was a roll a coster ride...glad everything got worked out. Fx for a BFP for you:) 
Hopefully this works...this is the link to my facebook page( if would like to be friend me on Facebook just look me up: Anna Shangraw Combs.
Here are my ultrasound pixs from yesterday:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3073167841202&l=a7d1424532

So I ovulated two eggs on my own!! Baby is measuring only a day off so they are going stay with my LMP and two sacs were found but the second sac had nothing in it...dr said looks like my body aborbed second baby...may have attached too late or not the right way so it didn't take. Crazy to think we could of had twins. I go back on March 12th for a second ultrasound before being released from infertility clinic.


----------



## fluterby429

Navy what sweet pictures!!! That's crazy about the other baby. I knew another TR sister that had the same thing happen. 

I bought a CBE Fertility Monitor yesterday from a lady on craigslist. I only paid $40. I'm excited. I ordered some testing sticks off of ebay. I have a horrible sinus/head cold right now that needs to get outta here.


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy, I am so happy for you. I think Reeds was carrying twins and lost one too. Not sure.

Flutter, yay for the CBE Fertility Monitor. 

AFM, nothing to report. I do take that glucose test tomorrow and another ultrasound. I will post pics after the ultrasound.


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck on your test and I can't wait to see the new u/s pics


----------



## jonnanne3

Navy, Those are some great pics!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!! Your baby is PRECIOUS!!!!
Ready, not too much longer until you meet your precious baby boy!!!! 
Flutter, it seems like you are headed in the right direction! 
My thoughts and prayers are with Sandi and her family right now! My heart is breaking for her! :hugs: 
If I missed anyone else, I am sorry. Baby brain, it doesn't allow you to function properly! LOL! 
AFM: Miss Addisyn just turned 3 months and she is an absolute doll! She is cooing and smiling all the time! She is starting to figure out when to laugh and it is too funny! So needless to say, while she is awake, I don't want to miss a single second! She is sleeping through the night and is 100% in her own bed! She has been sleeping through the night for a few weeks now. She will go to bed between 9 and 11 and get up about 7ish. She isn't up yet, so that is why I have time to do this! LOL! She is up about 75% of the day now. She takes little power naps about an hour after her feedings. 
Onto some sad news...... I turned 40 last Saturday!!!!!!! :cry: My arthritis (not joking) is freaking acting up!!!!!!! My hands and wrists are killing me about all the time now! But what can you do other than deal with it! When I turned 30, I found out I had it in my back, neck, and hands. Now that I am 40, it flares up with a vengance! 
Well also I had talked about what we were going to do as far as bc goes as we are done with babies now. I went on the pill for about a month, but the one I was going to take, I wasn't supposed to get a period for 3 months, well I ended up with a period for 3 weeks!!!!!! So I am off those! Hubby is going on Wed for a vasectomy. I told him that with everything I had already gone through in 5 years for us to have our baby, it was his turn to endure some discomfort! He agreed. 
Anyway, Miss Addie is stirring. I will get back on later and see how everyone is doing! Big :hugs: to all!
Oh and here is a couple of pics of us!
 



Attached Files:







100_0306.jpg
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 3









100_0662.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

jonnanne, glad to see you posting. Ms. Addie is so cute. What's going on with Sandi (reeds)? She posted about month or so ago and that was it.

I have the glucose test today. Oh, joy. 

Will post more later.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry. I thought you all knew. She found out she was pregnant again but unfortunately they lost the baby yesterday. 
Good luck with your glucose test!


----------



## fluterby429

jonnanne so glad to see you pop in. Addisyn is adorable!!! So sorry to hear that the arthritis is flarring up. That really stinks!

We had no idea about Sandi. I'm not friends with her on FB. Please express my sympathy to her if you are in contact.

It is almost 1am and I can't sleep! Today will be CD 7 and my last clomid pill. I also started Geritol Tonic and let me say OMG is is the nastiest crap I have every smelled or tasted in my life!!! They say there is a baby in every bottle, well there better damn well be cause I almost puked just smelling it!!!! I also got my CBE testing strips for my monitor today. I'm all geared up. I also picked up my Rx for prometrium. I am to start inserting that twice a day 4 days after I get my positive opk. I've got a box of soft cups and now I just need the get some Preseed and I'm ready to go. Sheww wee this seems like a lot! I hope it pays off!


----------



## fluterby429

updated my ticker...idk how long this cycle is going to be. I just put in 30 days since I'm on clomid and I know it makes me O later :shrug:


----------



## jonnanne3

Flutter, Thank you! I will let her know. She seems to be doing ok. I know it has been hard on her. I think she was about 9 weeks. 
Good luck with this clomid cycle!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

jonnanne, Please give my deepest regard to Sandi. I had no idea.

Flutter, I am praying you get your BFP this cycle. I would be so excited for you. 

Glucose test was not that bad. It actually tasted like Hawaiian punch. My husband was on :cloud9: during the ultrasound. Update in my journal. I will post pictures in my journal this weekend too.


----------



## fluterby429

For those of you not on my FB my community has suffered severe loss and devistation in yesterday's tornados. If you see images on your news of towns in IN, that's is where I'm from! Its breaking my heart. I've been out last night and today lending a hand dontating and getting donations together. Please keep these people in your thoughts. They are in need. Two high schools are gone. So sad


----------



## jonnanne3

Sending you thoughts, prayers, and bunches of :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you! It's over whelming! The devistation and the support. I love coming from a small town area! 

Today Waylon and I drove to Riley's Children's Hospital in Indianapolis to visit a friend and her baby. We met in TX (they were in the Army with Way) now live about 3 1/2 hours north of us. Her 16mo old baby has some sort of kidney issues (dont remember the name) and it is causing kidney failure. She is so swollen she can't walk and she has gotten stretch marks on her little belly. She will be getting dialysis everyday until she gets a donor. Her name is Lana please keep her in your thoughts at prayers too. I know I'm asking for a lot here the last couple of days but these families are in need.


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Thank you! It's over whelming! The devistation and the support. I love coming from a small town area!
> 
> Today Waylon and I drove to Riley's Children's Hospital in Indianapolis to visit a friend and her baby. We met in TX (they were in the Army with Way) now live about 3 1/2 hours north of us. Her 16mo old baby has some sort of kidney issues (dont remember the name) and it is causing kidney failure. She is so swollen she can't walk and she has gotten stretch marks on her little belly. She will be getting dialysis everyday until she gets a donor. Her name is Lana please keep her in your thoughts at prayers too. I know I'm asking for a lot here the last couple of days but these families are in need.

Prayers sent.


----------



## jonnanne3

Prayers sent!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

well I'm still waiting to see if O happens! that's about it


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> well I'm still waiting to see if O happens! that's about it

I hope you "O" soon.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. The thread is kind of quiet just want to see how everyone was doing.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies. I hope all of you are doing well. Xx

Thank you Anne for updating everyone. We did have a surprise pregnancy. Which was a huge shock as I had done something I had never done in all the years I have had a period I had my last cycle on Dec. 26 and at the end of my cycle and I left a tampon in!! Which resulted in a pretty bad infection. I went to the Dr after 3 weeks and having no idea what was wrong..he removed it and started me on a antibiotic. I was due for my period the next week it didn't come and i told myself it was the infection...well I ended up testing and got a BFP!! I was in shock I immediately card the Dr and he got me in right away. All levels seemed fine so we decided to wait for a scan. I went in at 9+1 for my scan and the sac was measuring perfectly however the fetal pole had never finished developing. We opted for a dnc. I just went back for my 2 week check up and we have decided to try again. We are on a time crunch as Tj is set to deploy on June 6. He put me on aygenstin to get my period going and we are going to do a round of clomid. Anyone take aygenstin before??


----------



## fluterby429

Oh man Sandy that was kinda scary. I'm so sorry hun. I'm glad you are feeling better and ready to get back in the game :) As for the aygenstin, I have no idea what the heck that is! 

I did clomid this round @ 50mg CD3-7 but I'm not feeling good about it. We didn't bd the two nights before I got my +opk. We did on the + day and the following day which was O but who knows. I used Pre-Seed and Soft cups those two days. I've been stressed and so has he so I'm feeling kinda blah about it all. I think we are not going to "actively" try anymore. It's been 2 years since my surgery and I'm getting really down about it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Aygenstin is a progestron to help my body kick start my period...I have had brown spotting since being on it so I am not sure whats going on. I have done clomid before with no luck. Did 6 cycles of it.

Flutter is your dh home now? I will be praying for a BFP. I am trying to get back on bnb regularly but its a juggle. Lol


----------



## fluterby429

Yes he moved home with us as of Jan. 16. We hadn't been able to try because the entire month of Jan my asshole of an RE had me on birth control because he said I needed a Lap done because he was sure my tubes were closed. Well I had the lap done end of Jan and my tubes are open and all my inners look good! Well...after stopping the birth control it took me just over 4 weeks to get my period back. So this was the first cycle we had been able to try. I also had to start Prometrium suppositories today. I have to do one in the morning and one and night. I did the one this morning and some of it comes out after it melts...nasty! Not very attractive for BD'n if ya know what I mean. I look like I have yellow discharge LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes they are awful. I will try really used to stalk. Praying for a BFP!! So glad he is home. Xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Reeds, so glad to see you posting. Sorry for you lost. 

Yesterday my oldes son turned 21!! I was so happy and sad at the same time. He is a good kid for the most part. It is just hard to see him grow-up. He is actually excited about his new little brother. Well yesterday my dh took him to have is first legal beer. :dohh: But my son was okay and had 1. I don't think he likes beer.:happydance: But then again I could be wrong.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol. That is awesome Ready. Wow 21...I remember those days. Hehe my mom thought I didn't like beer either.


----------



## fluterby429

Shew wee 21...I was knocked up when I turned 21 lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, Yes, I think he had it before yesterday. LOL

Flutter, Yep, I was knocked up with my 2nd when I was 21.


----------



## floppyears

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hi ladies. I hope all of you are doing well. Xx
> 
> Thank you Anne for updating everyone. We did have a surprise pregnancy. Which was a huge shock as I had done something I had never done in all the years I have had a period I had my last cycle on Dec. 26 and at the end of my cycle and I left a tampon in!! Which resulted in a pretty bad infection. I went to the Dr after 3 weeks and having no idea what was wrong..he removed it and started me on a antibiotic. I was due for my period the next week it didn't come and i told myself it was the infection...well I ended up testing and got a BFP!! I was in shock I immediately card the Dr and he got me in right away. All levels seemed fine so we decided to wait for a scan. I went in at 9+1 for my scan and the sac was measuring perfectly however the fetal pole had never finished developing. We opted for a dnc. I just went back for my 2 week check up and we have decided to try again. We are on a time crunch as Tj is set to deploy on June 6. He put me on aygenstin to get my period going and we are going to do a round of clomid. Anyone take aygenstin before??

Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:. Glad you came by letting us how your doing. I don't know anything about aygenstin sorry can't be of help.


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> Oh man Sandy that was kinda scary. I'm so sorry hun. I'm glad you are feeling better and ready to get back in the game :) As for the aygenstin, I have no idea what the heck that is!
> 
> I did clomid this round @ 50mg CD3-7 but I'm not feeling good about it. We didn't bd the two nights before I got my +opk. We did on the + day and the following day which was O but who knows. I used Pre-Seed and Soft cups those two days. I've been stressed and so has he so I'm feeling kinda blah about it all. I think we are not going to "actively" try anymore. It's been 2 years since my surgery and I'm getting really down about it.

:hugs: hang in there hunni pie. You maybe surprised the outcome of this cycle :)


----------



## floppyears

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Reeds, so glad to see you posting. Sorry for you lost.
> 
> Yesterday my oldes son turned 21!! I was so happy and sad at the same time. He is a good kid for the most part. It is just hard to see him grow-up. He is actually excited about his new little brother. Well yesterday my dh took him to have is first legal beer. :dohh: But my son was okay and had 1. I don't think he likes beer.:happydance: But then again I could be wrong.

Ready, happy birthday to your son. My dh did the same thing with our son taking him to get his first legal beer. It's a man's thang I guess. He will be 22 in Sept


----------



## floppyears

Tomorrow March 17 9 years ago I had 4th by c section following tubal ligation. I am rejoicing and thanking the Lord for second chances of having TR and being pregnant. I can't believe that our baby will be 9 years old O.O


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Floppy look at that beautiful belly!! Congrats huni. 

Come ladies fill me in on everyone. Who all is still here and how many babies is there on there way??


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, I think only me and Floopy are expecting and we are about a week apart in due dates. It has been very quiet most days.


----------



## fluterby429

Floppy I love your baby bump!!! I know how you feel my youngest will be 10 next month!

Reeds, Navy is currently expecting also. As far people that are active I'm the lone ranger over here lol


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Floppy I love your baby bump!!! I know how you feel my youngest will be 10 next month!
> 
> Reeds, Navy is currently expecting also. As far people that are active I'm the lone ranger over here lol

Thanks Fluter, I forgot about Navy.

Navy, please check in and give us an update. Love to know how you are doing.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am friends with Navy on fb she has posted a few pictures of her bean...all is going well I believe. Except her dh is deployed right now.

Flutter I am actively ttc right now with ya. I am praying this is you cycle. Xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready according to you and Floppy's tickets ur only a day apart!! That's neat.


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ready according to you and Floppy's tickets ur only a day apart!! That's neat.

You are right. I don't know why I thought it was one than that.


----------



## fluterby429

Yep I'm friends with her too on FB and she seems to be doing pretty good and her bean is doing great!

Sandi YAY I have a TTC buddy. I can't believe Gunner is almost a year old!!! That is just crazy to me!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know it seems like just yesterday I got my BFP!! I will post a picture soon if him. I have been posting from my phone but I will get on my laptop later. He is such a handsome little man even if I do say so myself. Lol. He is a good baby really...my only issue is he won't sleep in his own bed. 

I am thinking about stoping the progestron pulls 3 days early I swear they are making me crazy!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Double post


----------



## fluterby429

Idk what to think of this prometrium. I'm taking it vaginally twice a day. I think it's making me extra tired and maybe its causing some cramping. IDK Sat night I started getting a dull sharp pain here and there in my right ovary area. It went away but then it came back today for a few minutes and now I feel crampy off and on. Who knows. I think I'm going to go have the PCOS test done on CD3 and see what they want to do from there. I'm figuring Metforim if I have it. I'm feeling iffy about continuing to actively ttc since I'm now two years out from my surgery. I'm thinking I should probably accept my fate


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. I had a doctor's appointment on yesterday and I am growing great. 

Reeds, wow how time flies. Gunner is almost a year. I can't wait to see his pictures.

flutter, I don't think you should give up yet. Because Way was deployed for a lot of the time so it has not been 2 years really. Please don't give up I am sure your time is coming.

I tried looking up Adanma I went to her page on here and remembered her really name is Judy Adanma or Adanma Judy but could not find her on FB. She has been on my mind, hoping all is well with her.


----------



## fluterby429

I wonder about her too and Mel.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

As promised some pics of Gunner. The first one he is about 8 weeks second one he is 6 months and the last one 9 months. 

I wonder about Adanma as well. I am friends with Mel on FB and from what I can tell she is doing well but I dont think she has conceived yet. 

Flutter I did prometrium but I took it orally. I had lots of twinges and cramps as well. How many dpo are you now?


----------



## fluterby429

Sandi Gunner is a doll...those blue eyes just pop!

I'm 8dpo today


----------



## floppyears

reedsgirl1138 said:


> View attachment 357607
> 
> 
> View attachment 357611
> 
> 
> View attachment 357613
> 
> 
> As promised some pics of Gunner. The first one he is about 8 weeks second one he is 6 months and the last one 9 months.
> 
> I wonder about Adanma as well. I am friends with Mel on FB and from what I can tell she is doing well but I dont think she has conceived yet.
> 
> Flutter I did prometrium but I took it orally. I had lots of twinges and cramps as well. How many dpo are you now?

He is handsome! Absolutely adorable :). 
How many children you have? How many boys and how many girls? 

I have bgbg and pg with g :). 3girls 2boys.


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> Idk what to think of this prometrium. I'm taking it vaginally twice a day. I think it's making me extra tired and maybe its causing some cramping. IDK Sat night I started getting a dull sharp pain here and there in my right ovary area. It went away but then it came back today for a few minutes and now I feel crampy off and on. Who knows. I think I'm going to go have the PCOS test done on CD3 and see what they want to do from there. I'm figuring Metforim if I have it. I'm feeling iffy about continuing to actively ttc since I'm now two years out from my surgery. I'm thinking I should probably accept my fate

I agree with Ready 
Don't throw in the towel just yet hunni. It's oy been a litle minute since he has been home. Your doing right by having all the testing done :). xxxx hugs


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, Gunner is so cute. I love his t-shirt on the second picture. LOL I love his dreamy blue eyes. He is sure to be a heartbreaker.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Floppy I have 4. GGBB...they are 16,15,8 and Gunner will be 1 in a week


----------



## fluterby429

11dpo and BFN. I'm officially done! I told Waylon last night that I would not be going in for a CD3 u/s for clomid or doing the PCOS test this month. I may feel differently next but as of right now I'm DONE. I'm regretting getting the tr at this point and I'm pissed at myself. So I need to be done and find something else to occupy my time and find the strength to not desire this anymore. I'm tired of the tears and disappointment. I'm starting to become bitter as I watch TR sisters find out that they are pregnant 2 or 3 months into their journey and that is certainly not OK for me to be doing.l

It's been real ladies. Love to you all. Sandi much baby dust to you sister. I'll check in from time to time to see how you all are doing and to see those precious babies that are about to make their entrance into the world


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> 11dpo and BFN. I'm officially done! I told Waylon last night that I would not be going in for a CD3 u/s for clomid or doing the PCOS test this month. I may feel differently next but as of right now I'm DONE. I'm regretting getting the tr at this point and I'm pissed at myself. So I need to be done and find something else to occupy my time and find the strength to not desire this anymore. I'm tired of the tears and disappointment. I'm starting to become bitter as I watch TR sisters find out that they are pregnant 2 or 3 months into their journey and that is certainly not OK for me to be doing.l
> 
> It's been real ladies. Love to you all. Sandi much baby dust to you sister. I'll check in from time to time to see how you all are doing and to see those precious babies that are about to make their entrance into the world

:cry: I don't want you to be done. But I know you have made up your mind. I pray that things will turn out well for you. Please do check in. Much love to you. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

fluterby429 said:


> 11dpo and BFN. I'm officially done! I told Waylon last night that I would not be going in for a CD3 u/s for clomid or doing the PCOS test this month. I may feel differently next but as of right now I'm DONE. I'm regretting getting the tr at this point and I'm pissed at myself. So I need to be done and find something else to occupy my time and find the strength to not desire this anymore. I'm tired of the tears and disappointment. I'm starting to become bitter as I watch TR sisters find out that they are pregnant 2 or 3 months into their journey and that is certainly not OK for me to be doing.l
> 
> It's been real ladies. Love to you all. Sandi much baby dust to you sister. I'll check in from time to time to see how you all are doing and to see those precious babies that are about to make their entrance into the world

Flutter I have been where you are...remember it took me 15 months and 3 angels to get Gunner. Huni you haven't had the full 2 years to try. It will happen. I know it. I am praying for you. I understand how you feel and I hope you come back soon. We all .love you here and sometimes a little break helps. Xxx


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> 11dpo and BFN. I'm officially done! I told Waylon last night that I would not be going in for a CD3 u/s for clomid or doing the PCOS test this month. I may feel differently next but as of right now I'm DONE. I'm regretting getting the tr at this point and I'm pissed at myself. So I need to be done and find something else to occupy my time and find the strength to not desire this anymore. I'm tired of the tears and disappointment. I'm starting to become bitter as I watch TR sisters find out that they are pregnant 2 or 3 months into their journey and that is certainly not OK for me to be doing.l
> 
> It's been real ladies. Love to you all. Sandi much baby dust to you sister. I'll check in from time to time to see how you all are doing and to see those precious babies that are about to make their entrance into the world

:hugs: dislike button :( take as long of a break as you need sweetie. I hope you come back. This saddens me but i understand :hugs:Praying continually for you


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy Saturday ladies,

I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 31 weeks Ready!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

fluterby429 said:


> 11dpo and BFN. I'm officially done! I told Waylon last night that I would not be going in for a CD3 u/s for clomid or doing the PCOS test this month. I may feel differently next but as of right now I'm DONE. I'm regretting getting the tr at this point and I'm pissed at myself. So I need to be done and find something else to occupy my time and find the strength to not desire this anymore. I'm tired of the tears and disappointment. I'm starting to become bitter as I watch TR sisters find out that they are pregnant 2 or 3 months into their journey and that is certainly not OK for me to be doing.l
> 
> It's been real ladies. Love to you all. Sandi much baby dust to you sister. I'll check in from time to time to see how you all are doing and to see those precious babies that are about to make their entrance into the world

Fluterby, 
I completely get what you are feeling! It took us 4 years and 5 losses for us to get our miracle baby! I went through countless tests and procedeures to find out why I wasn't staying pregnant! It is heart wrenching and frustrating. I have to say that I was right there with you and I started focusing on myself and enjoying life with my children and my grandchildren. I lost 40 lbs and I was feeling great! We got pregnant in Dec of 2010 and after I lost that one on Christmas eve, I told my dh that I was 100% done! I wanted to get the uterine ablation done. My periods were horrible and I was tired of being so heartbroken. He asked me to wait until I was 40 and then we would stop. I agreed and then 3 months later we were pregnant with our Addisyn! 
I know that everyone is saying that once you stop "trying" it will happen. I hated hearing that too! I can't say that is what happened to me either. My advice is to enjoy life. It will happen. Just do all you can to keep yourself occupied on other things. 
I hope and pray that you get your miracle soon. I am thinking of you, my tr sister! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

OmGoodness!I have so missed you ladies!I see it is almost baby time for a few and huge congrats to Navy on that bfp!I feel as if I could never catch up it has been so long!I hope everyone and those babes are doing well.We are doing great!Addison will be 6 months old tomorrow and she is a super chunk!24lbs and 28 1/2 inches long.She has blessed our lives more than words can say.I really need to catch up,was hoping to see some baby pics posted!Reeds,Gunner is adorable!Can't believe it has been a year!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey fam, You are not famof 7. LOL She is so cute. I am so glad to see you post.

AFM, I am on complete bedrest due to plancenta previa. I am bored out of my mind but I am willing to do what it takes to keep my little man safe. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## fluterby429

Fam she is sooo cute! glad you popped in

Ready...loving the bump! It's getting sooo close now. Sorry you are on bed rest. I know it stinks being stuck!


----------



## floppyears

Fam, she is absolutely adorable :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Flutter, yes it sucks!! But I am trying to embrace it. LOL


----------



## famof6

What lovely bumps you ladies have!You are due at the same time!Wow!

Sorry to hear about bed rest Ready!Like you said it's all for the little man!

So what are we naming these baby boys?


----------



## mommax3

Fam wow she is soooo cute!!!! did you take the pics yourself they are wonderful!!
ready and floppy you guys are almost done and lookin good ladies ready im sorry your on bedrest :( hope the time goes quickly for you 
flutter how you holdin up? The ups and downs of ttc are just so crazy!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, we are naming him Gregory III.

Momma, good to see you post. Your lo is a cutie too.


----------



## fluterby429

Momma I'm just taking this birth control and hoping the next cycle I can ttc is my last cause I'm really getting over it!


----------



## mommax3

Flutter I totally understand! another tr lady I talk to is so in the same boat she has been at it for over a year straight and gets so understandably (sp) frustrated! just remember you havent been at it for a year STRAIGHT so have faith it will happen :) lots of baby dust and good vibes your way. Next time I hop on here I will see your bfp post!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is enjoying their Resurrection Sunday. I am just in the bed. LOL Hoping someone brings me some good food today.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam she is BEAUTIFUL!! 

Ready so sorry about the bed rest. xxx 

Flutter I have been praying for you. I wish I had some wonderful words of wisdom to make this path you travel easier but all you can do is a day at a time. 

Floppy how are you feeling? 

Asfm what a weekend..ended up in the ER twice with Gunner he has the flu with a upper respiratory infection with pharingytis. He has been one sick little man and it all could have been avoided if my friend wouldn't have brought her sick daughter to his birthday...or would have told me she tested positive for type A flu 2 days later. :( I couldn't keep his fever below 104 so I was one worried momma and talk about stressed. But today seems to be better and I am praying we will be fever free tonight. As far as ttc I am 3dpo according to my temps, but I think only 2 I am pretty sure I ovulated on saturday even though my chart says friday but temp shift. Anyway we was able to bd friday before he went to work so I guess only time will tell.


----------



## stmom26

Hello lady's I'm new here. I'm a mother of two children. I had a TL back in 2001 after the birth of my son, but now we want to have another little one, I have an appointment to go see the Dr about a TR, but its not until May 8th, so I'm sitting on pins and needles waiting to see if we can have a TR.
If y'all have any advice on what to expect with a TR it would be welcome.
Thanks


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> Momma I'm just taking this birth control and hoping the next cycle I can ttc is my last cause I'm really getting over it!


I will keep you in my prayers. I hope that you get a BFP soon sweetie.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

StMom where are you going??


----------



## Palomina

Hello All...I am new here, too. I had my TR on March 1 2012... so we are actively TTC, and very excited about the chance to become parents together. Hubs has a daughter from a previous relationship, and I have DD 5 DS 9 and DS 10... we are hoping to add the "ours" to the "yours" and the "mine"! 

Currently CD5 and waiting...

Any suggestions with temping because I work 3rd shift in a factory Sunday night through Thursday night, and then sleep normal hours with the hubs on Friday and Saturday nights...so my temps are not all at the same time. Is this going to make the effort worthless? 

We are both taking vitamins, and temping and that's it for now... Wish me luck, ladies


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Palomina said:


> Hello All...I am new here, too. I had my TR on March 1 2012... so we are actively TTC, and very excited about the chance to become parents together. Hubs has a daughter from a previous relationship, and I have DD 5 DS 9 and DS 10... we are hoping to add the "ours" to the "yours" and the "mine"!
> 
> Currently CD5 and waiting...
> 
> Any suggestions with temping because I work 3rd shift in a factory Sunday night through Thursday night, and then sleep normal hours with the hubs on Friday and Saturday nights...so my temps are not all at the same time. Is this going to make the effort worthless?
> 
> We are both taking vitamins, and temping and that's it for now... Wish me luck, ladies

I wouldn't think it would make it worthless...it will just give you circles at the different times. I always thought the main thing was 4 hours consective sleep. Just make sure when your on nights its always the same time..and when your on your weekends make those 2 days the same as well. :hugs: Good luck!!


----------



## stmom26

reedsgirl1138 said:


> StMom where are you going??


To my obgyn that did the TL he also does the TR. He's the only one close to were I live that does the TR


----------



## fluterby429

:howdy: stmom and Palomina! 

Palomina I don't know anything about temping. I have too crazy of a sleep patern for all that. I just opk's and watch my cm for ovulation

stmom...I had my TR in MX and it wasn't bad at all. About 2-3in incision at the bikini area. 

Sandi thank you for your prayers. I just asked Waylon what he wanted to do when I go back to the doctor next week as far as meds and IUI, LOL he said I'm so lost in all this you just tell me what to do lol. I'm going to ask how much IUI will be


----------



## camtex78

some how i erased my old acct....:nope:....but im new here too...
so heres my short story.
im a mother of 5 from previous marriage...had a TL n 2004...such a dumb idea...but i just had a TR on 2-29-12...not sure how long its going to take to have a lil one again...i had af last month...sooo this month im hoping for a bfp...im 3 dpo...and af is suppose to b here which im hopin she doesnt on the 23rd...so ready to get this show on the road...


----------



## mommax3

Welcome to you new ladies and lots of baby dust your way


----------



## mommax3

waylon seems like a good man, letting you take this where you feel you need to without backtalk lol


----------



## jonnanne3

Welcome to all the new ladies and baby :dust: to all of you! I hope your journey is short and sweet! 
Ready, I am sorry you are on bedrest! :hugs: Your LO will be here sooner than you think! :hugs:


----------



## camtex78

6 days before i test....af just fly over us :winkwink:this month for us women who are ttc :thumbup:


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies,

I just stumbled across this thread today..
I am not TTC ( duh) but alot of you ladies are familiar to me.
Just a recap..
I had a TL after the birth of my 3rd daughter back in '93 because I knew my marriage was strained as it was without adding more children.
Fast forward 15 yrs, I had divorced, been a single mom for many years, then met a wonderful guy.
I had been very clear that I would be unable to have anymore children as I had, had a TL.
He was wonderful and supportive about that since he had no children of his own.
About three years into our relationship ( and the nest was getting empty) I considered TR. We talked about it for about a year before deciding that was right for us.
I had a TR on May 8th 2008. They managed to save only the right tube but it was poor.
After TTC for 1 yr we turned to IUI and conceived Emily, she was born in Feb 10'.
We had only really wanted one in the begining but when Emily turned 1, we really wanted her to have a sibling.. so after TTC for 6 months we conceive naturally. I am due with a lil' boy in May.
I know we are finished. I will be 40 in Sept. and it just feels right.. I would love to keep updated with all you ladies who are TTC and who have had or going to have their babies:hugs:


----------



## camtex78

future_numan said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread today..
> I am not TTC ( duh) but alot of you ladies are familiar to me.
> Just a recap..
> I had a TL after the birth of my 3rd daughter back in '93 because I knew my marriage was strained as it was without adding more children.
> Fast forward 15 yrs, I had divorced, been a single mom for many years, then met a wonderful guy.
> I had been very clear that I would be unable to have anymore children as I had, had a TL.
> He was wonderful and supportive about that since he had no children of his own.
> About three years into our relationship ( and the nest was getting empty) I considered TR. We talked about it for about a year before deciding that was right for us.
> I had a TR on May 8th 2008. They managed to save only the right tube but it was poor.
> After TTC for 1 yr we turned to IUI and conceived Emily, she was born in Feb 10'.
> We had only really wanted one in the begining but when Emily turned 1, we really wanted her to have a sibling.. so after TTC for 6 months we conceive naturally. I am due with a lil' boy in May.
> I know we are finished. I will be 40 in Sept. and it just feels right.. I would love to keep updated with all you ladies who are TTC and who have had or going to have their babies:hugs:


wowwww...thts amazing...gives me hope and im sure it gives hope for the other ladys here TTC....thanks for sharing ur story....congrats to having ur lil ones


----------



## floppyears

camtex78 said:


> some how i erased my old acct....:nope:....but im new here too...
> so heres my short story.
> im a mother of 5 from previous marriage...had a TL n 2004...such a dumb idea...but i just had a TR on 2-29-12...not sure how long its going to take to have a lil one again...i had af last month...sooo this month im hoping for a bfp...im 3 dpo...and af is suppose to b here which im hopin she doesnt on the 23rd...so ready to get this show on the road...

Welcome :flower: hoping u get your BFP this cycle


----------



## floppyears

stmom26 said:


> Hello lady's I'm new here. I'm a mother of two children. I had a TL back in 2001 after the birth of my son, but now we want to have another little one, I have an appointment to go see the Dr about a TR, but its not until May 8th, so I'm sitting on pins and needles waiting to see if we can have a TR.
> If y'all have any advice on what to expect with a TR it would be welcome.
> Thanks

Welcome :flower:


----------



## floppyears

Future, thanks for stopping by and sharing your beautiful story :). Congrats to you and yours :). I'm due in May with our first TR blessing and will be 40 in May also.


----------



## camtex78

floppyears said:


> camtex78 said:
> 
> 
> some how i erased my old acct....:nope:....but im new here too...
> so heres my short story.
> im a mother of 5 from previous marriage...had a TL n 2004...such a dumb idea...but i just had a TR on 2-29-12...not sure how long its going to take to have a lil one again...i had af last month...sooo this month im hoping for a bfp...im 3 dpo...and af is suppose to b here which im hopin she doesnt on the 23rd...so ready to get this show on the road...
> 
> Welcome :flower: hoping u get your BFP this cycleClick to expand...


me too...i have 2 girls and 3 boys...im making sure i tell my girls when they are old enough not to tie their tubes!!!!:nope:


----------



## jonnanne3

Future, I am so happy for you! I turned 40 in February. We had decided back in 2010 that if we had not got pregnant with a viable pregnancy by the time I was 40 then we were throwing in the towel. Then we got pregnant in march of 2011 and our miracle baby was born in november! After Addisyn arrived healthy, we decided that we were very fortunate to have her (especially after our 5 miscarriages) so my husband went and had a vasectomy last month. We tried something less permanent prior to doing the vasectomy, but that didn't work! 
Just because we aren't TTC, I still like to pop in to see if I can offer and advice. Good luck ladies and I hope you all get your miracle TR babies soon! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

stmom26 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> StMom where are you going??
> 
> 
> To my obgyn that did the TL he also does the TR. He's the only one close to were I live that does the TRClick to expand...

I live in Missouri and I went to Chapel Hill NOrth Carolina to have it done. I have a 4/5 inch scar right about my bikini line...basically a csection with no kid. LOL I am 4cm on my right and 5cm on my left if I remember correctly. I have to admit I was a wimp and it hurt like heck. :/ It took us 15 months to conceive Gunner, we had 3 mc's and Gunner was a twin we lost about 11 weeks. I am actively ttc right now but only this cycle as dh deploys to Afghan soon...we may have a short time in May if I don't get a BFP this month and depends on my cycles.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome to all the new ladies!! I pray that your journey to BFP's are short!!

Flutter when is your next dr appt?? What mg of Clomid was you on? Sorry I am old and can't remember. Did they do a scan to check follies and a cd21 blood work to check ovulation?? Maybe you can try clomid with a trigger shot?? I am praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I so do not mot understand my chart this month!! UGH I have never had a converline that high


----------



## camtex78

reedsgirl1138 said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> StMom where are you going??
> 
> 
> To my obgyn that did the TL he also does the TR. He's the only one close to were I live that does the TRClick to expand...
> 
> I live in Missouri and I went to Chapel Hill NOrth Carolina to have it done. I have a 4/5 inch scar right about my bikini line...basically a csection with no kid. LOL I am 4cm on my right and 5cm on my left if I remember correctly. I have to admit I was a wimp and it hurt like heck. :/ It took us 15 months to conceive Gunner, we had 3 mc's and Gunner was a twin we lost about 11 weeks. I am actively ttc right now but only this cycle as dh deploys to Afghan soon...we may have a short time in May if I don't get a BFP this month and depends on my cycles.Click to expand...




hope u get ur BFP


----------



## camtex78

good morning bnb ttc after TR ladies....Hope all is well with everyone today...
as for me no symptoms wat so ever today but things could change n a blink of an eye...
4dpo testing on 3-16...AF is due 3-21...fx....
Have a great day ladies..:flower:


----------



## fluterby429

I love love love that there are new TR ladies here! I don't feel so alone in my TTC journey since I was the only one left (Reeds I know you are ttc too, I just meant one without a TR baby yet)


----------



## future_numan

jonnanne3 said:


> Future, I am so happy for you! I turned 40 in February. We had decided back in 2010 that if we had not got pregnant with a viable pregnancy by the time I was 40 then we were throwing in the towel. Then we got pregnant in march of 2011 and our miracle baby was born in november! After Addisyn arrived healthy, we decided that we were very fortunate to have her (especially after our 5 miscarriages) so my husband went and had a vasectomy last month. We tried something less permanent prior to doing the vasectomy, but that didn't work!
> Just because we aren't TTC, I still like to pop in to see if I can offer and advice. Good luck ladies and I hope you all get your miracle TR babies soon! :hugs:

My DH will be going for a vasectomy some time after baby is born and we know everything is okay.
I had a IUD before we decided to TTC this time and it was awful for me so since we know that this baby completes our family , Dh decided that's what he would do.. since I have been through enough.
I would love to still be a part of other ladies journey after TR, baby dust to all:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

reedsgirl1138 said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> StMom where are you going??
> 
> 
> To my obgyn that did the TL he also does the TR. He's the only one close to were I live that does the TRClick to expand...
> 
> I live in Missouri and I went to Chapel Hill NOrth Carolina to have it done. I have a 4/5 inch scar right about my bikini line...basically a csection with no kid. LOL I am 4cm on my right and 5cm on my left if I remember correctly. I have to admit I was a wimp and it hurt like heck. :/ It took us 15 months to conceive Gunner, we had 3 mc's and Gunner was a twin we lost about 11 weeks. I am actively ttc right now but only this cycle as dh deploys to Afghan soon...we may have a short time in May if I don't get a BFP this month and depends on my cycles.Click to expand...

Thank you and good luck I pray you get your BFP soon. It really has helped me feel better about the TR reading about all the BFP's after TR, I pray that will be my hubby and I soon....


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> I love love love that there are new TR ladies here! I don't feel so alone in my TTC journey since I was the only one left (Reeds I know you are ttc too, I just meant one without a TR baby yet)

I pray you get a BFP soon


----------



## reedsgirl1138

fluterby429 said:


> I love love love that there are new TR ladies here! I don't feel so alone in my TTC journey since I was the only one left (Reeds I know you are ttc too, I just meant one without a TR baby yet)



:hugs: FLutter I knew what you meant. :) Are you ttc this cycle or taking a break??


----------



## sarahaprosser

Hello! was wondering if I could join your thread? I'm new on here and had my tubal reversal in March. Could use the support of those going through the same things. :)


----------



## camtex78

sarahaprosser said:


> Hello! was wondering if I could join your thread? I'm new on here and had my tubal reversal in March. Could use the support of those going through the same things. :)

hello...im new on here as well...so i dnt know much of wat to expect yet....i had my tr done 2-29-12...and still nothing...as of this other woman who i had chatted with on FBook said she had her TR done Mar 16...and already has a faint pos. she said she was going friday for blood work to see if it was a real BFP...
the ladys here are helpful and give good advice...so good luck :hugs:


----------



## camtex78

cant believe my own 12 yr old daughter and best friend told me tht i look like i have gained weight...OMGOshhhh...im a very tiny person...5'2...first visit at dr...wen i had tr i weighed 116...last visit was 118...so i wanted to see if it were true only way to do tht was try on some pants tht i havent worn since TR...and sure enough they didnt button up and i had the biggest camel toe ive ever seen....tht suxs...so im hoping for a +++++ on the 16th..

[-o&lt;.:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX you get your BFP Cam. 


Welcome Saraha! I hope your journey is a short one. xx


----------



## sarahaprosser

Thanks! I am hoping the sugery worked but I guess there is no way of knowing without a HSG?? Or a poss hpt lol. Did your Dr's tell you how much tube you had left? I'm starting to think maybe what was told to me was in error. When I called to talk to Dr Saadat he said I was left with 11cm! That seems like alot?? I am 11 days past my ovulation and this is my first since surgery so I guess I should know something be the end of the week. Reedsgirl did you experience any syptoms in the begining with your first TR baby??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had my TR in April of 09, I didn't get my first BFP until Oct and I mc'd in Nov. I didn't really have any symptoms but all my test were really faint. I had 3 chemical pregnancies before I conceived Gunner and with him zero symptoms as well but I was testing early and got a faint BFP at 10dpo called my dr had a blood draw and my hgg was a 33 and we started progestrone that day as well. I have a clotting issue and low progestrone. Gunner was also a twin but we lost baby B at 11 weeks. Even with my last BFP in Jan I had zero symptoms...just a few twinges in my breast but I can relate that to my period as well. Have you tested at all yet?


----------



## sarahaprosser

Sounds like you have been through so much. I bought a first response and it was neg yesterday 10 dpo so I thought maybe I would wait and if I don't start my period by friday take another one. I have pains in my ovaries is the only way to describe it. I'm so worried Ill end up with an etopic after doing some reading online. Guess I'll just have to be patient and see what happens.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have been blessed but yes this has been a rough road and I know way more than I ever thought I would about ttc and how we get pregnant...who knew there was only a 20% chance of getting pregnant every month under "normal" circumstances. LOL There was some days I wish Ihad never had it done and that I was a complete failure since I was not able to sustain a pregnancy. BUT the main thing was tuning into my body and what it was telling me and then finding a Dr who would listen to me, once that happened I got me rainbow baby.


----------



## fluterby429

welcome Sarah! I'm not going to say I know for sure but I would say that tube length your doctor gave you is wrong because most people only have 10-11 cm to start with before TL. I know I have 5cm on each side


----------



## ready4onemore

Welcome to all the newbies. I hope your journey is a short one.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI Karen how are you feeling??


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> HI Karen how are you feeling??

I okay, just very tired. I have a doc appointment tomorrow with my OB and my high risk doc. So I am hoping we will have the c-section schedule before next week.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have been keeping you in my prayers. I hope you get a date tomorrow.


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I have been keeping you in my prayers. I hope you get a date tomorrow.

Thanks I will post an update tomorrow. I think she will try and wait until the first week in May just to make sure his lungs are good and functioning on their own.


----------



## jonnanne3

future_numan said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Future, I am so happy for you! I turned 40 in February. We had decided back in 2010 that if we had not got pregnant with a viable pregnancy by the time I was 40 then we were throwing in the towel. Then we got pregnant in march of 2011 and our miracle baby was born in november! After Addisyn arrived healthy, we decided that we were very fortunate to have her (especially after our 5 miscarriages) so my husband went and had a vasectomy last month. We tried something less permanent prior to doing the vasectomy, but that didn't work!
> Just because we aren't TTC, I still like to pop in to see if I can offer and advice. Good luck ladies and I hope you all get your miracle TR babies soon! :hugs:
> 
> My DH will be going for a vasectomy some time after baby is born and we know everything is okay.
> I had a IUD before we decided to TTC this time and it was awful for me so since we know that this baby completes our family , Dh decided that's what he would do.. since I have been through enough.
> I would love to still be a part of other ladies journey after TR, baby dust to all:hugs:Click to expand...

We had talked about having another baby before he had it done, but we said that we had been through enough. 
I am so happy for you and your hubby! 

For the new ladies, I had my TR in April 2007. I have 3 children from a previous marriage ages now are 23, 21 (in May) and 19. I also have 3 grandchildren now as well, ages are 19 months, 13 months, and 2.5 years. 
We had our first bfp in Feb of 2008 and sadly lost it in March. Our second bfp came in June of 2008 and we lost that one in July. Another bfp in Oct 2008 and lost that one the same month. We didn't get pregnant in 2009 at all. Then we got pregnant in Jan of 2010 and lost that one in Feb. We got pregnant in Dec 2010 and lost that one on Christmas Eve. After that last miscarriage, I was 100% done! I had my heart torn too many times! I had told my husband that I wanted to stop. He asked that we wait until I was 40 (I was 38 almost 39) and then we could stop. I agreed. Then in March 2011, 3 weeks after the birth of our grand daughter, we got our bfp. I didn't get excited at all. I was just numb to it all. We went for our scan at 6 wks 3 days and there was the best thing in the world...... a heartbeat!!!!!! Strong! It was 125 bpm! Now here we are, the parents of a beautiful miracle baby girl, Addisyn Ruby-Dean! She is 4.5 months old and the apple of our eye! 
I hope your journeys are short and not a bumpy ride like ours was! :hugs: and :bfp: :dust: to all!


----------



## jonnanne3

ready4onemore said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I have been keeping you in my prayers. I hope you get a date tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks I will post an update tomorrow. I think she will try and wait until the first week in May just to make sure his lungs are good and functioning on their own.Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow Karen!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

jonnanne3 said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Future, I am so happy for you! I turned 40 in February. We had decided back in 2010 that if we had not got pregnant with a viable pregnancy by the time I was 40 then we were throwing in the towel. Then we got pregnant in march of 2011 and our miracle baby was born in november! After Addisyn arrived healthy, we decided that we were very fortunate to have her (especially after our 5 miscarriages) so my husband went and had a vasectomy last month. We tried something less permanent prior to doing the vasectomy, but that didn't work!
> Just because we aren't TTC, I still like to pop in to see if I can offer and advice. Good luck ladies and I hope you all get your miracle TR babies soon! :hugs:
> 
> My DH will be going for a vasectomy some time after baby is born and we know everything is okay.
> I had a IUD before we decided to TTC this time and it was awful for me so since we know that this baby completes our family , Dh decided that's what he would do.. since I have been through enough.
> I would love to still be a part of other ladies journey after TR, baby dust to all:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We had talked about having another baby before he had it done, but we said that we had been through enough.
> I am so happy for you and your hubby!
> 
> For the new ladies, I had my TR in April 2007. I have 3 children from a previous marriage ages now are 23, 21 (in May) and 19. I also have 3 grandchildren now as well, ages are 19 months, 13 months, and 2.5 years.
> We had our first bfp in Feb of 2008 and sadly lost it in March. Our second bfp came in June of 2008 and we lost that one in July. Another bfp in Oct 2008 and lost that one the same month. We didn't get pregnant in 2009 at all. Then we got pregnant in Jan of 2010 and lost that one in Feb. We got pregnant in Dec 2010 and lost that one on Christmas Eve. After that last miscarriage, I was 100% done! I had my heart torn too many times! I had told my husband that I wanted to stop. He asked that we wait until I was 40 (I was 38 almost 39) and then we could stop. I agreed. Then in March 2011, 3 weeks after the birth of our grand daughter, we got our bfp. I didn't get excited at all. I was just numb to it all. We went for our scan at 6 wks 3 days and there was the best thing in the world...... a heartbeat!!!!!! Strong! It was 125 bpm! Now here we are, the parents of a beautiful miracle baby girl, Addisyn Ruby-Dean! She is 4.5 months old and the apple of our eye!
> I hope your journeys are short and not a bumpy ride like ours was! :hugs: and :bfp: :dust: to all!Click to expand...

I'm so sorry for your losses and so happy for your baby girl


----------



## stmom26

ready4onemore said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I have been keeping you in my prayers. I hope you get a date tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks I will post an update tomorrow. I think she will try and wait until the first week in May just to make sure his lungs are good and functioning on their own.Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## camtex78

well CD 24 5dpo....no symptoms besides bbs are sore,,but they've been tht way for a few days..i usually get sore bb before AF gets here tho...dey seem somewat fuller...reason im saying it is cuz im not a bb woman...so just waiting to see wat happens...FX...


Have a good day ladys.....
keep the:dust: and [-o&lt; up....


----------



## fluterby429

Can't wait to hear your date Karen!!!

Jonnanne I always love your story!!!! You're Addisyn is precious!

Here is my TR story for the new gals...I had my TR in MX on 3/6/10. We were told to wait 2 weeks to resume sex and 2 months to TTC. So we tried after my 2nd cycle ended in late April but no luck. In May I moved from TX to IN to take care of my sick grandma and DH stayed in TX (he's in the Army so he had no choice). We were only able to try one more time over the summer before he deployed to Iraq in Sept. I had the hsg in Dec. 2010 showing wide open tubes. We TTC in Feb while he was on leave and no such luck then either. We tried again in Sept 2011 when he got home from Iraq but nothing. He had to remain in TX from Oct to Jan 2012. In Dec 2011 I went to see an RE and he was an ASS and told me my tubes were blocked. I went on birthcontrol in Jan to prepare for a LAP at the end of Jan. Tubes OPEN (TOLD YA SO JERK FACE DR.) It took me another 4 weeks to get AF. Went on clomid and got a BFN! Soooo went in for CD3 u/s and found out I had a residual cyst from ovulation so now I'm back on birthcontrol until nex Thur. if cyst is gone then I will do another round of clomid.


----------



## Palomina

OK...sitting at CD 8 today, and this is our very first month of TTC. I had my TR in Mex on 3-1-12 and the Dr said that we shouldn't TTC in March but it was OK to start in April, so here we go!!! I know that before my TL, I didn't have any problems getting pregnant, all 3 of my kiddos are BC babies... I was taking the pill with the 1st and the 3rd. My middle one came 10 months after the oldest, and I was on the shot when I got pregnant with him. I am hoping that we don't have any problems and that we are able to conceive quickly, but I know that it may be a struggle. I wish each and every one of you the best of luck, and will be praying for all


----------



## floppyears

Hello ladies xxxx hugs 

Breaking News hehehe :) repeated c section is May 23, 2012 @ 3pm. I have to be there 2 hrs early. OB apptments are once a week now. Had private 3D 4D ultrasound as a family(I surprised them). It was emotional, exciting and educational. 

Here's a pic of our Princess with her hand under her chin. 
https://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv206/iammykidsmom90/th_Azariawhandonchin.jpg


----------



## floppyears

ready4onemore said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> HI Karen how are you feeling??
> 
> I okay, just very tired. I have a doc appointment tomorrow with my OB and my high risk doc. So I am hoping we will have the c-section schedule before next week.Click to expand...

Awwww Ready :hugs: looks like your blessing will be here before mine hunni. I will stay tuned to your update :hugs:


----------



## camtex78

Palomina said:


> OK...sitting at CD 8 today, and this is our very first month of TTC. I had my TR in Mex on 3-1-12 and the Dr said that we shouldn't TTC in March but it was OK to start in April, so here we go!!! I know that before my TL, I didn't have any problems getting pregnant, all 3 of my kiddos are BC babies... I was taking the pill with the 1st and the 3rd. My middle one came 10 months after the oldest, and I was on the shot when I got pregnant with him. I am hoping that we don't have any problems and that we are able to conceive quickly, but I know that it may be a struggle. I wish each and every one of you the best of luck, and will be praying for all


OMGosh u had ur TR n Mex...i wanted to do mine der as well cause i heard i was cheaper...but i never looked into any dr.s over der...my sis wants a TR...any info 
u could give me so i can tell her????


----------



## Palomina

camtex78 said:


> Palomina said:
> 
> 
> OK...sitting at CD 8 today, and this is our very first month of TTC. I had my TR in Mex on 3-1-12 and the Dr said that we shouldn't TTC in March but it was OK to start in April, so here we go!!! I know that before my TL, I didn't have any problems getting pregnant, all 3 of my kiddos are BC babies... I was taking the pill with the 1st and the 3rd. My middle one came 10 months after the oldest, and I was on the shot when I got pregnant with him. I am hoping that we don't have any problems and that we are able to conceive quickly, but I know that it may be a struggle. I wish each and every one of you the best of luck, and will be praying for all
> 
> 
> OMGosh u had ur TR n Mex...i wanted to do mine der as well cause i heard i was cheaper...but i never looked into any dr.s over der...my sis wants a TR...any info
> u could give me so i can tell her????Click to expand...

I had my TR in Ciudad Obregon, Sonora... it cost me 30,000 pesos. Right now is a good time to do it because the value of a dollar is way up. PM me and I will look for the Dr's information. I have it, somewhere... Does your sis speak Spanish? They don't speak English at the clinic that i went to. The clinic is Maternidad San Gerardo and the Dr's name is Carlos Ramirez


----------



## camtex78

Palomina said:


> camtex78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palomina said:
> 
> 
> OK...sitting at CD 8 today, and this is our very first month of TTC. I had my TR in Mex on 3-1-12 and the Dr said that we shouldn't TTC in March but it was OK to start in April, so here we go!!! I know that before my TL, I didn't have any problems getting pregnant, all 3 of my kiddos are BC babies... I was taking the pill with the 1st and the 3rd. My middle one came 10 months after the oldest, and I was on the shot when I got pregnant with him. I am hoping that we don't have any problems and that we are able to conceive quickly, but I know that it may be a struggle. I wish each and every one of you the best of luck, and will be praying for all
> 
> 
> OMGosh u had ur TR n Mex...i wanted to do mine der as well cause i heard i was cheaper...but i never looked into any dr.s over der...my sis wants a TR...any info
> u could give me so i can tell her????Click to expand...
> 
> I had my TR in Ciudad Obregon, Sonora... it cost me 30,000 pesos. Right now is a good time to do it because the value of a dollar is way up. PM me and I will look for the Dr's information. I have it, somewhere... Does your sis speak Spanish? They don't speak English at the clinic that i went to. The clinic is Maternidad San Gerardo and the Dr's name is Carlos RamirezClick to expand...


ok thanks i will tell her dang thts cheap....one problem its been bout 15 yrs she had her TL done...hospital doesnt have any record on her...something bout after 10 yrs hospitals no longer keep records...yeah she speaks both..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

floppyears said:


> Hello ladies xxxx hugs
> 
> Breaking News hehehe :) repeated c section is May 23, 2012 @ 3pm. I have to be there 2 hrs early. OB apptments are once a week now. Had private 3D 4D ultrasound as a family(I surprised them). It was emotional, exciting and educational.
> 
> Here's a pic of our Princess with her hand under her chin.
> https://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv206/iammykidsmom90/th_Azariawhandonchin.jpg

Awww she is so beautiful!! Wooho for the date! LEt the countdown begin.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Sorry for the late update. But so far we are looking at the 2nd week in May to have our little man. We will set an official date at my next visit. I did have another ultrasound and he currently weights 6lbs and 3oz. The doc seems okay with him and thinks he will be BIG and fine. LOL


----------



## camtex78

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry for the late update. But so far we are looking at the 2nd week in May to have our little man. We will set an official date at my next visit. I did have another ultrasound and he currently weights 6lbs and 3oz. The doc seems okay with him and thinks he will be BIG and fine. LOL


good thing is its almost over...


----------



## fluterby429

Floppy and Ready it's sooo close now! I can't wait to see them!!!!!

camtex I had my TR in Mexico as well. The TR cost was $2665. I think it has gone up a little in price but not much. All of the doctors speak fluent english but the nurses not so much. I couldn't say enough about the place. I would do it all over again! The place is called Rio Bravo. They have a website and forum like this if you sis wants to check it out. riobravoreversal.com


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well caved and tested...silly me I am only 6dpo and of course it was a BFN. :(


----------



## fluterby429

LOL Girl you know better than to test that early hahahaha but we've all done it a time or two


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know...I couldn't resist. LOL I am even more silly for being disappointed. BUt that's life. I am on cd22 an af should be here in 6 days, so we will see


----------



## floppyears

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry for the late update. But so far we are looking at the 2nd week in May to have our little man. We will set an official date at my next visit. I did have another ultrasound and he currently weights 6lbs and 3oz. The doc seems okay with him and thinks he will be BIG and fine. LOL

Yay Ready! Such wonderful news!!! He is a good size boy :). I know your super excited sissy.


----------



## ready4onemore

floppyears said:


> Yay Ready! Such wonderful news!!! He is a good size boy :). I know your super excited sissy.

Yes, I am very excited. I can hardly wait to hold my little boy. My dh is on :cloud9: and it is so cute to see him like that.


----------



## camtex78

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I know...I couldn't resist. LOL I am even more silly for being disappointed. BUt that's life. I am on cd22 an af should be here in 6 days, so we will see



you're not the only one who tested...i tested as well and the same thing here af due n 7 days....still waitin...:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## fluterby429

I go back to the RE on Thursday to check the cyst and if all clear will start clomid again on Sun or Monday


----------



## fluterby429

Reeds you test again?


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> I go back to the RE on Thursday to check the cyst and if all clear will start clomid again on Sun or Monday

 Yay! Nice too see you haven't giving up sweetie :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## floppyears

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.

 Hiya Ready :hugs: nice to see you. All is well on this end. I've dropped a lot more and been having discharge different color with stronger BH. OB appt this week I believe she will be checking cervix(if she doesn't I am requesting it). I truly believe I have dilated myself............. we shall see. Being this is my 5th I need to home in on all early signs of labor. Wouldn't want to go into labor and have baby on the sidewalk :haha: 


Hello ladies, how is everyone? It sure is quiet


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> I go back to the RE on Thursday to check the cyst and if all clear will start clomid again on Sun or Monday

Keep us posted sweetie. Excited for you.


----------



## fluterby429

Floppy I'd have them check too! You know your body better than anyone else.

Camtex have you tested again?


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> Floppy I'd have them check too! You know your body better than anyone else.
> 
> Camtex have you tested again?

yes ma'am i have...and nothing yet guess the test was evap....ughhh...by my ovulating calender i ovulated on 7th...so tht puts me @ 11 dpo i think...af is due on the 21st.....could it still be to early to test again????im still stopped up and coughing...going bk to work monday finally since i had my TR...my oh doesnt want me to go bk to work cuz...where i work its very fast and standing on ur feet for 12 hrs...well minus an hr. or so for lunch and breaks, and theres some heavy lifting and pulling
but thank u for asking my fingers are sill crossed:thumbup:


----------



## fluterby429

11dpo is still early!!! Be carefull at work with the lifting of heavy things. The standing part shouldnt be a big deal, but lifting could pull something apart.

AFM: RE appointment at 11:45 today to see if they cyst on my right ovary is gone.


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> 11dpo is still early!!! Be carefull at work with the lifting of heavy things. The standing part shouldnt be a big deal, but lifting could pull something apart.
> 
> AFM: RE appointment at 11:45 today to see if they cyst on my right ovary is gone.



my af is due 21st....i just started having cramping and some bleeding...i guess im out just not sure why af arriving 2 days earlier....


----------



## famof6

Welcome to all the new ladies.I hope your ttc journey is short!

Love the name Ready!Gregory was one of the names we had on our list for boys:)

Momma love the avatar pic!She is so cute!

Reeds,How long have you been ttc?I was planning on waiting a few years to ttc but have gotten broody and now thinking maybe after Addison's 1st Bday:)

Joanne Thats a beautiful baby girl you have there:)

Floppy did I miss what you are naming your little guy?If so,sorry..

I believe it was Sarah that posted about tube lengths.My TR DR said I had 13cm before my TR and was left with 10cm on each side after TR..There a lot of ladies that had surgery where I did,that ended up with longer tubes 10,11 and some 12cm..So it is possible.That being said I know people that have 5cm that pregnant quicker than I did.


----------



## fluterby429

camtex AF will probably be screwy for a bit after TR since it is so new. I know my AF came right on time after TR but the next cycle was 11 days late! It takes awhile for your body to adjust.

AFM: I went back to the RE today and I do not have any cysts. So clomid will start again on Sunday. I have 4 follies on the right and 3 on the left


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> camtex AF will probably be screwy for a bit after TR since it is so new. I know my AF came right on time after TR but the next cycle was 11 days late! It takes awhile for your body to adjust.
> 
> AFM: I went back to the RE today and I do not have any cysts. So clomid will start again on Sunday. I have 4 follies on the right and 3 on the left

Oh yeah flutter :) I am excited about you starting Clomid girlie :). Glad to know that you do not have any cyst that is to be rejoiced yay!!!! Yay for the follies!!!:happydance: Sunday you shall get it on and popping with Clomid!!!! I am praying this is your cycle boo :) :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> camtex AF will probably be screwy for a bit after TR since it is so new. I know my AF came right on time after TR but the next cycle was 11 days late! It takes awhile for your body to adjust.
> 
> AFM: I went back to the RE today and I do not have any cysts. So clomid will start again on Sunday. I have 4 follies on the right and 3 on the left

That's great news. I'm praying that this is your cycle :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. I did a clomid cycle in Feb with 50mg CD3-7 but no luck. Well I had no idea that she upped my dose to 100mg starting Sunday. I'm a lil nervous about that but I'll try just about anything at this point!!! I have done 3 50mg cycles with no luck although they were broke up. I have yet to have a back to back TTC cycle except maybe once since the TR. CRAZY!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I started the clomid yesterday. Feeling very nervous about it!


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> I started the clomid yesterday. Feeling very nervous about it!

Yay!! for clomid.


----------



## fluterby429

LOL umm yeah I guess YAY hehe I was so mean come the third day to my poor Waylon and I couldn't help it. I hope it is better this time around. I hope it just works!!!!

Karen your avitar is beautiful!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> LOL umm yeah I guess YAY hehe I was so mean come the third day to my poor Waylon and I couldn't help it. I hope it is better this time around. I hope it just works!!!!
> 
> Karen your avitar is beautiful!!!!

It going to work. I just know it will.


----------



## floppyears

I am looking forward to hearing the positive outcome Flutter.


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Fluter! I hope this works for you! 
Ready and Floppy, you two look AMAZING!!!!!! It's getting so close for you both! How exciting!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Look at our beautiful preggo mommies! Karen and Floppy absolutely beautiful!! <3

Flutter are they giving you a scan on cd 9,10 or 11 and cd 21 blood work?? Praying for you. 

No luck for me this month ladies. And I am sad but in a way ok with it, being pregnant and chasing GUnner while TJ is deployed would have been so hard and then him not being there for the delivery. :/


----------



## fluterby429

Sandi - nope they only check me before they give the clomid. They never check to see what's going on in there and that makes me nervous. I sooo hope this works and I don't have to keep jumping through hoops. Sorry no BFP for you this month. I know it stinks. When does TJ leave? I kept thinking about how terrible I'd feel to give birth without Waylon here and how it would feel awful too, so in away I know what you mean, it could be a blessing in disguise

Thanks ladies for cheering me on!


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, how long will Tj be deployed? I hope not long.

Flutter, I am so excited for you.


----------



## camtex78

morning ladys....off next 2 days uffff so glad....work kicked my butt & sore....but its a great workout...hopefully i can lose some weight i put on these past 2 months being off since TR...
So Af disappeared on Monday...So im doing m OPKs....mite be early still but i want to catch this beaner :haha:this month 
CD 7


----------



## fluterby429

camtex - Way to be on it!!! I hope you catch it!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

fluterby429 said:


> Sandi - nope they only check me before they give the clomid. They never check to see what's going on in there and that makes me nervous. I sooo hope this works and I don't have to keep jumping through hoops. Sorry no BFP for you this month. I know it stinks. When does TJ leave? I kept thinking about how terrible I'd feel to give birth without Waylon here and how it would feel awful too, so in away I know what you mean, it could be a blessing in disguise
> 
> Thanks ladies for cheering me on![/QUOTE/]
> 
> 
> I changed Dr's because my other one didn't check to make sure it was working, I was all the way to 150mg of Clomid and 50mg was all I needed to Ovulate. I have Tricare and they have paid for the scan and the cd 21 bloodwork. Maybe call and ask...I will be praying this is your cyce.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I need some prayers for a friend of mine, we found out we was pregnant together in Jan and she just went to her gender scan yesterday to find out the baby had passed. She was just at the dr 2 weeks ago because she is high risk and hb was nice and strong, they are not sure what happened. Baby looks to be a little girl, they have a 11 month old little boy. I am so sad and devastated for her.

Tj will be gone for a year. We have this last month together, he will be home this friday and we have a yellow ribbon ceremony to attend and then he will work his regular job for 2 weeks and then he off for 2 weeks to spend with us before he leaves.


----------



## fluterby429

Tricare has paid for everything so far. The only problem I have is this is on the only RE facility they cover in my area so I'm kinda at their mercy. I really think all I need is 50mg because I ovulate on my own anyway. 

So sorry to hear about your friend that is heart breaking! I'm also so sorry TJ has to leave. I know all too well what that is like my friend


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you Flutter, unfortunately I do too...it really sucks for us. Maybe you can call and ask them about monitoring??


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I need some prayers for a friend of mine, we found out we was pregnant together in Jan and she just went to her gender scan yesterday to find out the baby had passed. She was just at the dr 2 weeks ago because she is high risk and hb was nice and strong, they are not sure what happened. Baby looks to be a little girl, they have a 11 month old little boy. I am so sad and devastated for her.
> 
> Tj will be gone for a year. We have this last month together, he will be home this friday and we have a yellow ribbon ceremony to attend and then he will work his regular job for 2 weeks and then he off for 2 weeks to spend with us before he leaves.

Praying for this young lady.


----------



## camtex78

so glad to be off work,,,,
CD12....Been testing with OPKs since 23rd or 24th...yeah i know early but u never know....still nothing...But by the O calender my O days should be dis wkend...:happydance:...good cuz were off Fri-Sun...Hopefully i get a OPK positive sometime this wk...But taking it day by day...:winkwink:


----------



## fluterby429

good luck cam on! I'm right behind you on CD10. I haven't started opk's but might today. Since I know that clomid causing me to O later in my cycle I'm not in a huge hurry


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> good luck cam on! I'm right behind you on CD10. I haven't started opk's but might today. Since I know that clomid causing me to O later in my cycle I'm not in a huge hurry

my FXD...maybe april showers will bring us may flowers...and a Bday present for me....:hugs:


----------



## Palomina

CD1 for me again... I know we just started TTC but I still got sad. Well, practice makes perfect, right? Good luck and baby dust to all of you!


----------



## camtex78

HELPPPPPPPP....
Hey ladies....
quick ??????....earlier i was having slight cramps tht went all the down my leg but it stopped I'm on CD 13 today.....Took a opks test strip and its negative.....Just wondering is it menstrual or Ovulation....????this is so confusing....im not stressing im just overly excited....lol...i checked cm and almost egg white stretchy cervix seems high.....but OH and i bd last night so i cant tell if its his spermies from last night.....


----------



## fluterby429

BOO for AF Palomina! But you're right practice makes perfect!

camtex I would judge your cm if you just had sex. Idk about the leg pain, could've just been random thing that happened. I'd make sure you are OPK twice a day at this point. Once around 10am and again between 8 and 9pm to make sure you catch your surge. I know that my surge is short and I catch mine best around 2pm. It's all experimental


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> BOO for AF Palomina! But you're right practice makes perfect!
> 
> camtex I would judge your cm if you just had sex. Idk about the leg pain, could've just been random thing that happened. I'd make sure you are OPK twice a day at this point. Once around 10am and again between 8 and 9pm to make sure you catch your surge. I know that my surge is short and I catch mine best around 2pm. It's all experimental



im still having some cramps and backache my period isn't due til 19 or 21st...oh man this suxs....
my last period was on 19th of April....:nope:


----------



## fluterby429

That does stink...sorry I hope it eases up on ya

AFM CD12 and nothing really to report except I got a high on my CBEFM


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies it looks as though we are all cycling together! Crazy! Maybe that is a positive sign we are all going to have bumps together. I am on cd 15 today and I had a awesome temp shift on cd 11 which is normal O time for me without clomid, but then it dipped again and is slowly climbing...talk about confusing. I am pretty positive I ovulated on cd 11, I had cramps and everything but will be a bit sad if I did because we hadn't dtd for 2 days. :( But I am trying to think a day at a time, I have counted out the days of this cycle if I don't get a BFP and I think just as he will be leaving I will be Ovulating again so maybe just maybe I have one more shot!


----------



## camtex78

CD 16 today....tested a few minutes ago on a pos clear blue & i did a strip and its a "Green Light....Both Positive...As far as Bding OH and I have been bding everyother day after Af departed so really can't comment on how my CM is...as well i bought Preseed which we used Tuesday and Last night...so determined to catch dis "Lil Beaner dis month...
There's this one lady where i work who is 5 mths prego...who says she doesn't want her baby...That it was a mistake...And her and hubby are always fighting...i told her maybe once the baby comes she will feel different....:nope:....So I went up to her after my last break last night and rubbed her belly for LUCK...You never know.:happydance:
CD 13 I had some cramps


----------



## fluterby429

My monitor is still saying high since it's the first month of using it. So I'm using OPK's too. I'm pretty sure my opk was pos and if since I'm not quite sure but I'm sure it will be by tonight. I'm CD15 so it's close for me on clomid usually I O CD16-17


----------



## camtex78

cd 17...tested positive again on OPK @6pm....and OMG having cramps on left side tht makes me not want to move....Not sure if i wanna bd tonite...but gotta keep tht ball rolling if i plan to have a baby...i sent a text to OH and told him was going to have to take advantage of me tonite....SMH...This is hard work...what did i get myself into:nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

This is hard! I couldn't agree more, but its so worth it in the end. Hang in there. xxx


----------



## camtex78

CD 18....cramps went away sometime last nite...no bding either...but a quickie am before OH left to work...Positive again opk...Now off to work to put in some OT...good thing it's only 8 hrs...2morrow is my regular shift 12hrs...:nope:



:dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Yes it is hard work! Try to enjoy it but it can get a little blah. So far he and I are enjoying this time around.

I checked an opk last night and it was for sure + so we got our groove on. My monitor this morning CD16 still says only HIGH. I think I'm gonna get rid of that stupid thing! lol


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> Yes it is hard work! Try to enjoy it but it can get a little blah. So far he and I are enjoying this time around.
> 
> I checked an opk last night and it was for sure + so we got our groove on. My monitor this morning CD16 still says only HIGH. I think I'm gonna get rid of that stupid thing! lol



tested again when i got hm from work and It's turned negative:nope:....so i'm thinking 2morrow is 1 DPO for me not sure now:dohh:


----------



## fluterby429

camtex78 said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it is hard work! Try to enjoy it but it can get a little blah. So far he and I are enjoying this time around.
> 
> I checked an opk last night and it was for sure + so we got our groove on. My monitor this morning CD16 still says only HIGH. I think I'm gonna get rid of that stupid thing! lol
> 
> 
> 
> tested again when i got hm from work and It's turned negative:nope:....so i'm thinking 2morrow is 1 DPO for me not sure now:dohh:Click to expand...

I would say today would be O for you so tomorrow being 1dpo sounds right. 

I guess today I am 1dpo. I will bd tonight just be sure and start the prometrium suppositories tomorrow...Oh YAY let the 2ww begin...can you feel my excitement lol:wacko:


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> camtex78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it is hard work! Try to enjoy it but it can get a little blah. So far he and I are enjoying this time around.
> 
> I checked an opk last night and it was for sure + so we got our groove on. My monitor this morning CD16 still says only HIGH. I think I'm gonna get rid of that stupid thing! lol
> 
> 
> 
> tested again when i got hm from work and It's turned negative:nope:....so i'm thinking 2morrow is 1 DPO for me not sure now:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I would say today would be O for you so tomorrow being 1dpo sounds right.
> 
> I guess today I am 1dpo. I will bd tonight just be sure and start the prometrium suppositories tomorrow...Oh YAY let the 2ww begin...can you feel my excitement lol:wacko:Click to expand...



yayyyy...and i do feel the excitement....:happydance:...FXD....been working these past 3 days and my so tired....ready for some R&R next 2 days....I checked my cervixjust now after i took a shower and its high soft
and open...the tip of my index finger kinda went in TMI sorry...LOL...We'll see what happens...Let the 2ww begin....:dust:


----------



## fluterby429

heeeerrrrre we go Cam...crazy times here


----------



## stmom26

Well I finally have the TR scheduled its for May 21st. I'm excited but also a little nervous that I won't have everything ready....


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck stmom! You will do GREAT!!!!!!! :hugs: 

And to let you all know that Karen (ready4onemore) has had her precious little boy!!!!!! Congrats Karen!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wohooo Karen! Congrats! can't wait to see pictures. 

Good luck Cam and Fluter! My temps are already dropping so I am sure I am out, I am 8dpo today


----------



## floppyears

stmom26 said:


> Well I finally have the TR scheduled its for May 21st. I'm excited but also a little nervous that I won't have everything ready....

Congrats on booking date :happydance::happydance:. Not much longer girl!!!! You will be fine and do what you can hunni. Take long deep breaths my friend :flower:


----------



## floppyears

May 23rd is coming sooooooooooooooooooooooooon!!!!!!! OB appointment was today and Princess is low riding the pelvis LOL. She could come early according to OB. I am taking a chill pill so she can continue to stay put for the next 12 days. 

Have a nice peaceful, relaxing weekend ladies :) :flower:

Congrats once again Ready!!!!! Whoop!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Whoop!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Thank you ladies. I will post pictures later. My dh is on :cloud9: he had to go home tonight to take care somethings and called to say I want you and my baby home. Ttyl


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on booking a date Stmom...you'll do just fine!

Sandi I hope you are not out. We are super close in cycle. I'm 6dpo. I have nothing to report

Ready your little man is adorable!!! I'm so happy for you 

Floppy...not much longer and we will get to see your sweet baby girl too!!!

Jonnanne...so glad to see you on here!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks Flutter! I pop in here and there..... When Addisyn is up, she is wanting all of Mommy's attention! LOL! I wouldn't have it any other way! She is such a blessing! 

Ready's baby boy is so ADORABLE! Congratulations again! When we had Addisyn, Jon did not leave at all! We only stayed for 24 hours and then we went home. We wanted to get home and comfy and have our family all in our home! And we are BIG fishers! We love to go out on the boat and go fishing..... Since Addisyn has been here..... not so much! My husband hasn't even had the desire to go! His friends are all asking him to go and he is like.... ummmm NO! He hates leaving her even for work! He is such a GREAT Daddy! After 4 LONG years of trying and all the losses and heart break..... it has made him realize how special she really is and how much of a miracle a child is as well! I think it made me open my eyes to how lucky I was before when I had my children before I had my tubes tied! I knew I was blessed to have healthy children (planned or not) but going through our journey with Addisyn, I now know that I am so very blessed and how special all of our children and grandchildren are!


----------



## camtex78

morning ladies...Hope everyone had a Great mothers day...me of course i worked all wkend...but off today and 2morrow...anyways
CD 26
8 DPO
left bb is more tender than the other one since yesterday lol...
AF is due between 19th or 21st...
Saturday and yesterday bout 5pm started feeling nauseous and having a sour stomach :nope: didnt last long either day...might have been something i ate.
other than tht nothing...
So ima wait til Thursday or Friday to test...i did a HPT first response and it was BFN...So not sure if this is my month:cry:


----------



## fluterby429

Cam I am also 8dpo. I thought you were a day behind me but I guess not..cool! I will start the testing tomorrow!


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> Cam I am also 8dpo. I thought you were a day behind me but I guess not..cool! I will start the testing tomorrow!

girly i have no clue where im at now...lol...first + on opk on Friday 4th...not sure when i ovulated but i did have cramps or o pains saturday 5th...theres no telling where the freak im at Af due Sat or Sun or Mon...just shoot me lol...i think i confused myself:wacko:


----------



## camtex78

camtex78 said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Cam I am also 8dpo. I thought you were a day behind me but I guess not..cool! I will start the testing tomorrow!
> 
> girly i have no clue where im at now...lol...first + on opk on Friday 4th...not sure when i ovulated but i did have cramps or o pains saturday 5th...theres no telling where the freak im at Af due Sat or Sun or Mon...just shoot me lol...i think i confused myself:wacko:Click to expand...



BTW i did a first response 6 days sooner dis morning and it was a BFN:cry:


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> Cam I am also 8dpo. I thought you were a day behind me but I guess not..cool! I will start the testing tomorrow!


i back tracked older posts and you commented bout me maybe oing on the 7th which would have made the 8th 1dpo...if i go by tht then yes i would be 1 day behind u lol:dohh:so confusing


----------



## camtex78

camtex78 said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Cam I am also 8dpo. I thought you were a day behind me but I guess not..cool! I will start the testing tomorrow!
> 
> 
> i back tracked older posts and you commented bout me maybe oing on the 7th which would have made the 8th 1dpo...if i go by tht then yes i would be 1 day behind u lol:dohh:so confusingClick to expand...



i figured since i got a - on opk monday 7th tht would've put me at 1 dpo


----------



## fluterby429

LOL yea it's confusing at first but it gets easier as you go. Just FYI on those FRER tests that 6 days sooner is based on a cycle of 28 days with ovulation being on day 14. It's just a ploy to get you to buy them. Implantation can occur anywhere between 6-12days dpo and it takes about 2 days for enough hCG to get into your system for urine test so try not to stress out about that test. 

I bought some cheap $1.00 tests today so I can fuel the fire to my POAS addiction


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> LOL yea it's confusing at first but it gets easier as you go. Just FYI on those FRER tests that 6 days sooner is based on a cycle of 28 days with ovulation being on day 14. It's just a ploy to get you to buy them. Implantation can occur anywhere between 6-12days dpo and it takes about 2 days for enough hCG to get into your system for urine test so try not to stress out about that test.
> 
> I bought some cheap $1.00 tests today so I can fuel the fire to my POAS addiction

lol....you go girl fxd...:dust:
guess i'll test friday or thursday lol...


----------



## fluterby429

10dpo bfn :(


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> 10dpo bfn :(

maybe its still early


----------



## camtex78

well not sure wats going on for me....having some cramps not bad ones tho...on ride ride home from work this evening which is a 30 min drive i felt something weird pokes or pulling of some kind down below inside my private...i also had this wet feeling down there i thought it was AF but nothing...so i checked my cervix and its creamy cm...and my bbs are somewhat sore in the middle of bb...other times its around the edges...tested dis morning and it was BFN...i used the #2 today and had some wat of the runs....but not sure wats going on...ima test on friday FXD


----------



## sarahaprosser

I hope this is your month lady's!! I have my fingers crossed for you and will say a little prayer. :)


----------



## fluterby429

well I tested this morning with a $1.00 test and right where the test line is the dye started to streak. Still looked like the faintest of bfp's so I held my pee for 4 hours and went to walmart. Used an Answer brand test and now there is a faint faint line on that one. I'm scared it's an indent line or something. I've posted a pic on FB for some other TR sisters and they all can see it too. I guess we shall see what tomorrow holds


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> well I tested this morning with a $1.00 test and right where the test line is the dye started to streak. Still looked like the faintest of bfp's so I held my pee for 4 hours and went to walmart. Used an Answer brand test and now there is a faint faint line on that one. I'm scared it's an indent line or something. I've posted a pic on FB for some other TR sisters and they all can see it too. I guess we shall see what tomorrow holds

Praying it is your bfp!


----------



## camtex78

off of work today but going in 2morrow for 8 hrs overtime then off again sunday...i tested yesterday BFN....said i would test today but haven't had time to get another HPT...so im gunna wait and see if AF shows 2morrow or sunday....:cry::cry:



:dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry Cam I'm in the same boat

I tested last night after holding it for several hours and it was a bfn. I guess the other tests where evap lines or something. I stoped my prog suppositories last night. I just want af to get here and get out before I go on vacation. I'm going to call about getting the pcos test next week but I am not doing anymore RE appointments for clomid for awhile at least


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> Sorry Cam I'm in the same boat
> 
> I tested last night after holding it for several hours and it was a bfn. I guess the other tests where evap lines or something. I stoped my prog suppositories last night. I just want af to get here and get out before I go on vacation. I'm going to call about getting the pcos test next week but I am not doing anymore RE appointments for clomid for awhile at least



:cry: im sorry....but we must not give up hope until she gets here...:dust: .....i've been reading tht it might still be early for our bfp's....so dnt un cross ur fingers yet missy...:thumbup: my af is due sunday...so fingers xxxxxx


----------



## fluterby429

thanks Cam. I hope you get your bfp real soon so you are not on this roller coaster of TTC very long. It's annoying to say the very least. I'm just crushed and real over it all at this point. My af is due on Sunday


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> thanks Cam. I hope you get your bfp real soon so you are not on this roller coaster of TTC very long. It's annoying to say the very least. I'm just crushed and real over it all at this point. My af is due on Sunday



i just kept telling myself not to get all worked up...:cry: i went to babymed.com and it says implantation could be -/+ 3days past 9 or 12 dpo...and thinking i might be or not be...so im just waiting for AF to come on sunday as well:hugs: and if AF does show up im sure ima have a hell of alot of cramps since i havent had any yet:growlmad:


----------



## camtex78

i hope all dis BDING every other day beomes into a bfp...cuz bding from April 23 to May 8th is alot of bding...thts way to much sex...tht almost kills me just thinging of going thru tht again:nope:


----------



## floppyears

Checking on you ladies :) I pray all is well with everyone. 

Prayers and warm thoughts are appreciated upcoming c section May 23rd :)!!!!!! Thank you


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> Sorry Cam I'm in the same boat
> 
> I tested last night after holding it for several hours and it was a bfn. I guess the other tests where evap lines or something. I stoped my prog suppositories last night. I just want af to get here and get out before I go on vacation. I'm going to call about getting the pcos test next week but I am not doing anymore RE appointments for clomid for awhile at least

:hugs:I am sorry


----------



## camtex78

floppyears said:


> Checking on you ladies :) I pray all is well with everyone.
> 
> Prayers and warm thoughts are appreciated upcoming c section May 23rd :)!!!!!! Thank you

wishing u nothing but the best on ur C-section...thts 2 days before my bday:happydance:


----------



## camtex78

CD 31 today for me its my average...longest cycle 32...so i waiting on 2morrow to get here....:shrug:


----------



## camtex78

will before taking a shower awhile ago :witch: and cramps showed up.... WTH...this really suxs...:cry::nope:
but theres no way I refused to do all tht bding again...i took all the fun out of me:nope:
im feeling somewhat depressed and i told OH and it doesnt phase him...I just wanna slap him.


----------



## ready4onemore

floppyears said:


> Checking on you ladies :) I pray all is well with everyone.
> 
> Prayers and warm thoughts are appreciated upcoming c section May 23rd :)!!!!!! Thank you

Praying for a great delivery and a healthy baby.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so excited for you Floppy!!! Just two more days!!!!

afm..AF was due yesterday. as of today she is a no show. I haven't tested in days but I'll retest tomorrow if she hasn't showed by then


----------



## stmom26

I had my TR done today, I'm a little sore but the good news is he was able to save 8cm on each side...... it won't be long noe before we can start TCC


----------



## fluterby429

stmom congrats on being whole again. That is great tube lengths!!! rest up


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> stmom congrats on being whole again. That is great tube lengths!!! rest up

Thank Fluterby, I will rest up... I'm praying for your BFP soon..


----------



## fluterby429

got another bfn this morning but still no AF. I always have a regular cycle so this is just another thing to annoy me. I will go have the pcos test done soon but no more RE appointments for clomid and what not. This completes my ttc journey.


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> got another bfn this morning but still no AF. I always have a regular cycle so this is just another thing to annoy me. I will go have the pcos test done soon but no more RE appointments for clomid and what not. This completes my ttc journey.

Fluterby I'm so sorry about you bfn this morning.


----------



## floppyears

camtex78 said:


> floppyears said:
> 
> 
> Checking on you ladies :) I pray all is well with everyone.
> 
> Prayers and warm thoughts are appreciated upcoming c section May 23rd :)!!!!!! Thank you
> 
> wishing u nothing but the best on ur C-section...thts 2 days before my bday:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you so much :hugs:
It's 1 more day nowwwwwwwww!!!!! Oh tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow.............. your only a day awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> got another bfn this morning but still no AF. I always have a regular cycle so this is just another thing to annoy me. I will go have the pcos test done soon but no more RE appointments for clomid and what not. This completes my ttc journey.

:( dislike button :hugs: good to know your going forth with the pcos done soon. I am sorry hunni


----------



## floppyears

stmom26 said:


> I had my TR done today, I'm a little sore but the good news is he was able to save 8cm on each side...... it won't be long noe before we can start TCC



Congrats on being restore hunni. Nice lengths. Take it easy :flower:


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> I'm so excited for you Floppy!!! Just two more days!!!!
> 
> afm..AF was due yesterday. as of today she is a no show. I haven't tested in days but I'll retest tomorrow if she hasn't showed by then


Awww thanks so much. I appreciate your support :hugs::flower:


----------



## fluterby429

Floppy I can't wait to see you baby!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Floppy, hoping all is well.

Just checking in on all of you. Praying all is well.


----------



## jonnanne3

Karen, your little boy is so PRECIOUS! I can't wait to see how Floppy is doing with her precious little girl! 

:hi: to all my TR sisters!!!!!!!


----------



## camtex78

well ladies time to get my bding on again:nope:
dis suxs in away


----------



## floppyears

Thanks for your support, warm thoughts and prayers. 
Azaria(uh- zar-ee-uh) meaning helped or aided by God 
Makayla(whom resemblies God 
Princess born May 23rd 7lbs 3oz 20inches. She is Adorable and sweet. We were able to leave hospital within 48 hours instead of 72 bc we were doing so well. Azaria is nursing like a pro. I will try to post pics soon or whenever I have a free minute.


----------



## camtex78

OPK lines are getting darker...time for:sex:and hopefully the :spermy: latches on this cycle


----------



## camtex78

floppyears said:


> Thanks for your support, warm thoughts and prayers.
> Azaria(uh- zar-ee-uh) meaning helped or aided by God
> Makayla(whom resemblies God
> Princess born May 23rd 7lbs 3oz 20inches. She is Adorable and sweet. We were able to leave hospital within 48 hours instead of 72 bc we were doing so well. Azaria is nursing like a pro. I will try to post pics soon or whenever I have a free minute.

congrats on:baby:....and thts a beautiful name


----------



## ready4onemore

floppyears said:


> Thanks for your support, warm thoughts and prayers.
> Azaria(uh- zar-ee-uh) meaning helped or aided by God
> Makayla(whom resemblies God
> Princess born May 23rd 7lbs 3oz 20inches. She is Adorable and sweet. We were able to leave hospital within 48 hours instead of 72 bc we were doing so well. Azaria is nursing like a pro. I will try to post pics soon or whenever I have a free minute.

To God be the glory! Love the name and congrats to you and the family.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Floppy! Beautiful name!


----------



## floppyears

Stopping by to say hello..... typing with 1 hand and nursing with the other. Today is Azaria's uh zaree uh first appointment. She is 1 week today!!!!!! Today is also my 40th birthday ladies!!!!!!!! wow i have joined the 40's club


----------



## Palomina

Back to CD1 for me... I was SO sure that this would be the month, but the witch showed up last night at work. :-(


----------



## jonnanne3

Floppy, She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! Happy belated 40th!!!!! I turned 40 in Feb! 
Palomina, :hugs:


----------



## camtex78

CD 18
1 dpo....:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## camtex78

im having some cramps wat feels like af cramps so im thinking im out this month...:cry:


----------



## jonnanne3

Camtex, cramping may be ovulating. Don't write this cycle off just yet. You say you are only 2 DPO, you may have ovulated later. My cycles went anywhere from 24 to 32 days. I never ovulated on the same day. Maybe you are just ovulating late. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## camtex78

jonnanne3 said:


> Camtex, cramping may be ovulating. Don't write this cycle off just yet. You say you are only 2 DPO, you may have ovulated later. My cycles went anywhere from 24 to 32 days. I never ovulated on the same day. Maybe you are just ovulating late. Good luck! :hugs:

i hoping so...but i dont think i got enough bding in this cycle last bding was sunday the 3rd....:nope:
but i did opk test on the 29th and it was + then 2 days later - .....opk+ again on 2nd and had slight cramps on the 1rst....this is so :wacko: im not even keeping track of where im at this cycle ughhh...


----------



## fluterby429

Just popping in to say hi and hope all are doing well. Floppy she is georgeous! I'm no longer ttc, but I will still come in here to see how everyone is doing


----------



## jonnanne3

I hope everything is ok with you Fluterby........ :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I'm fine. I'm just over the whole heart ache and the unexplained infertility. I didn't track anything this cycle and it was glorious. I do know we didn't bd during prime time so there is t any stress of testing either. I don't even know when to expect my period really because clomid throws me off and I didn't track O to know my LP so it's all in the air.


----------



## alleysm

Hello ladies! Nice to find some tr girls!! We've been told recently that due to my tube lengths and history of unsuccessful sticky beans and my stats in general that it would be impossible for us to have a viable pregnancy. We have decided to continue to give it a go for one more year...


----------



## jonnanne3

Fluterby, I so get what you are saying! Enjoy your husband and don't focus on the whole TTC thing! It is very overwhelming! 
Ally, Welcome and I am sorry about your losses. Don't get discouraged about short tubes! Mine are shorter than yours and I had 5 losses and I am now 40 (39 at the time we got pregnant with our forever baby). I had everything against me and it did happen! We actually mc'd on Christmas Eve 2010 and I told my husband that I was 100% DONE! He asked if we could stop when I hit 40 (I was 38 at that time) and I said ok. 3 months later we were pregnant with our miracle, forever baby! I see you are in Va. I am in Va too. Where abouts are you?


----------



## alleysm

J thanks for the encouragement! Im in richmond where are you? My hubs doesnt want to give up yet but we've been through 3 drs this year alone. In jan my obgyn wanted to do lap instead of mtx shot because and i qoute "this is the second possible ectopic and you've miscarried, you're older so id like to remove your tubes and you can just do ivf" hello? Um no. Are you gonna pay for that? Anyway we chose mtx and consulted with another dr who said your older your tubes are too short your lp is barrly 10 days it just will not happen. Onto dr 3.. who didnt say too much but did give me a script for progesterone.. I've conceeded to one more year just to appease hubs but its very saddening..


----------



## jonnanne3

I am in Powhatan, just west of Richmond. I would love to talk with you. I did the same thing! I went through 3 doctors and they just pretty much threw up their hands! I finally found a doctor who listened to me! I love my dr!!!!! I did go to a fertility specialist and I LOVE him too! He is Dr. Steingold at Johnston Willis. He is absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## alleysm

Did you do fertility?


----------



## jonnanne3

No I did not, but I did try it for a few months. We did meds and IUI but conceived naturally.


----------



## alleysm

J i would love to chat with you! ! I bet you can answer a ton of my questions


----------



## stmom26

I went to the Dr for my follow up after the TR and he said everything looks great and we need to wait for 3 more weeks before we start TTCing to make sure everything is healed up good. We told our two older children that we are going to try to try to have a baby and they are on cloud 9.


----------



## camtex78

i so wanna test in the a.m.....ughhhhh:wacko:


----------



## fluterby429

just wanted to let you ladies know that I took the PCOS test and that included the 2 hour gluclose test. I passed the blood sugar portion. So again I am still unexplained infertility


----------



## fluterby429

Ok so I got a call from the RE office today to let me know that another one of my blood tests came back (they took 8 viales). It was my thyroid test. I've had this tested over and over and it always comes back as normal, BUT the nurse informed me that normal for every day walking around is NOT normal for fertility purposes. Anything under a 4.0 is considered "normal" mine was a 3.54 BUT for fertility they'd like it to be 2.5 or less. Soo I start meds tomorrow. She said she has worked there for 16 years and she has seen over and over that it is one tiny thing off and once they figure it out BAM they ladies end up pregnant...soooo this puts me back into the TTC game once again I guess. I'm not going to do all the crazy bd'n and tracking and what not. I'll prob do a couple of opk's each cycle since really I pretty much know my body and do the NTNP route. 

Moral of the story...if you have had your thyroid checked and it came back "normal" check the level. The nurse said it can make a big difference in getting pregnant and keeping your pregnancy


----------



## alleysm

Good to know!


----------



## fluterby429

alleysm...I see where you have "short tube lengths" in your siggy. I just wanted to share with you a good friend of mine and fellow TR sister had a baby boy in Feb. and she concieved with her 2cm tube! I also have another TR sister friend that has a little boy with her 3cm tubes and just found out she is pg with TR baby #2


----------



## alleysm

Ive met another tr lady who just had a girl a few months back with 2cm tubes. Its supe!!r comforting especially after being told that my tube legths were one of my many issues. I should add old ass eggs and phucked up cervix to my siggy!!! LoL


----------



## fluterby429

Well Way got a date for JRTC (training course in Louisiana) that is where you go before you deploy. So we are looking at roughly a year before he ships out for Afghanistan. We don't have an exact date but it'll be roughly 2-4 mo after he goes to JRTC in Feb. basically I have a short time to get pregnant so he can actually see the baby before he goes. I don't even know what to do at this point.


----------



## fluterby429

I think I'm alone on this board. The majority of the original members have all had babies. If anyone pops on here and knows of another TR board let me know. Thanks


----------



## alleysm

Its hard being a long termer ... i feel your lonelyness.


----------



## Palomina

I pop in...but I am a newbie... I have been tracking my cycles, and have noticed that one month it is 25 days and the next it is 31... any idea what causes that? It has been 5 months now that it goes back and forth...but I don't know if I am O'ing earlier or what because I just found out that if you breathe through your mouth when you sleep it throws your temps off... Uggh! No wonder I was having such crazy looking charts 0

Just picked up some Soy Isoflavones... can someone tell me how to use them and when? I never have O pains or notice anything different during what should be O time...just the EWCM that I always get for a couple days. Any hints or tricks are appreciated!


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> I think I'm alone on this board. The majority of the original members have all had babies. If anyone pops on here and knows of another TR board let me know. Thanks

 Sweetie I pop in here and just saw your post, I don't know what to tell you to do all I can say is that your in my prayers. I know what you mean tho I feel alone too... :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Palomina said:


> I pop in...but I am a newbie... I have been tracking my cycles, and have noticed that one month it is 25 days and the next it is 31... any idea what causes that? It has been 5 months now that it goes back and forth...but I don't know if I am O'ing earlier or what because I just found out that if you breathe through your mouth when you sleep it throws your temps off... Uggh! No wonder I was having such crazy looking charts 0
> 
> Just picked up some Soy Isoflavones... can someone tell me how to use them and when? I never have O pains or notice anything different during what should be O time...just the EWCM that I always get for a couple days. Any hints or tricks are appreciated!

Welcome. I have no idea, sorry


----------



## jonnanne3

I do pop in here and there. I am sorry. Now, I barely have time to do much really. I was a long timer too as it was 4 years before we had Addisyn. I know your frustration. :hugs: 
As far as the cycle difference, mine did that too. My doctor told me that cycles differ each time. Normal cycles are between 25 and 32 days long. They can go either way and still be considered "normal". Good luck to you all! Sending baby :dust: too!


----------



## fluterby429

Palomina first EWCM is always a good sign. Not all woman feel ovulation. As far as your cycle goes you Luteal Phase stays the same so you ovulation time seems to be differing. Fertail Aide is a good thing to take to naturally regulate you. Also I just learned that your thyroid leve also can effect your periods. As far as the Soy Iso. you should take it on clomid days i.e CD 3-7 or 5-9

Jonnanne I know you're busy sweetie. I didn't mean any disrespect to any of the orginal gals. I will always pop in here. This is home base LOL...just feeling lonely cause I'm like the lone ranger out of all the orginal gals. 

New gals, I'm so glad you are here!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

fluterby429 said:


> Palomina first EWCM is always a good sign. Not all woman feel ovulation. As far as your cycle goes you Luteal Phase stays the same so you ovulation time seems to be differing. Fertail Aide is a good thing to take to naturally regulate you. Also I just learned that your thyroid leve also can effect your periods. As far as the Soy Iso. you should take it on clomid days i.e CD 3-7 or 5-9
> 
> Jonnanne I know you're busy sweetie. I didn't mean any disrespect to any of the orginal gals. I will always pop in here. This is home base LOL...just feeling lonely cause I'm like the lone ranger out of all the orginal gals.
> 
> New gals, I'm so glad you are here!!!

I did not feel any disrespect at all! I know how it feels to come onto a section to get support from women who are or have experienced the same things you are, and to just not get the feedback like you did in the beginning. Just know that we are here for you and all you need to do is reach out.... we will be there...... :hugs: If you want, you can get me on FB or email me whenever you want! I have my phone on me all the time and that is how I do most of my emailing and FB time! LOL! It's more portable! LOL! Look me up on FB by email address.... [email protected].


----------



## jasminep0489

I've always popped in to check how you all are doing but haven't posted in a long time on this board but you are more than welcome to join us over at the Tubal Reversal Ladies, Just moved from WTT its in the TTC Groups and Discussions section (page 2 as of right now unless someone posted today). We have had all kinds of women in the past few months join us. We have a few that are currently pregnant and some with newborns but the majority of the women are TTC. You are more than welcome to come join us. There are always quite a few posts everyday so it's a very active thread. Hope to see you all there! :flower:


----------



## fluterby429

I (like a dummy) decided to test today. I'm guessing I'm 11dpo. I opk'd two times this cycle but I haven't really kept up with things so I am not expecting anything. I just had the need to poas I guess. I just wish it would show up and shock the $h1% outta me!!! lol

thanks Jasmine, I'll come check it out


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies! :) I see some new faces, welcome and baby dust to you all! And big smiles to all you new mommies!!! :):) It has been a while since I have been here. Currently going through a divorce and the lady my husband cheated on me with it pregnant for him and due next month...kinda ripped my beyond words but what can you do. I do have some good new though! I have met a wonderful man, he has 2 children of his own and is very open about having more! It's still early but he puts in a place I have never been. The most amazing man ever!

I will be around more often, I have missed you all but I needed a little space I guess? Glad to be back!


----------



## jonnanne3

Super, I am sorry about the divorce.... more so about the infidelity! That is HORRIBLE! I am sorry! But I guess there was a reason it happened? So you can meet a person who will treat you right! Good luck and I wish nothing but the best for you! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Super I'm so glad you are back!!! I'm so sorry sweetie about all that has transpired in your life. Jonnanne is right, everything happens for a reason. I believe it's all so that the greater good can come through


----------



## floppyears

Hey ladies xxxx hugs

Super wow girl look at you :) I hope it all works out for you honey. Sorry you have been thru so much. Looks like sun is shining on you now. Wishing you the best with your new relationship.

Flutter xxxx hugs....... your bfp is coming boo. It's good you have found out about tyroid 

Jo- Hello how is your lil one 

afm- busybusybusy Azaria is truly a full time job. She is still nursing like a champ. I'm sleeping when she sleep to caught up. I forgot how tiring caring for a newborn is. Idk how much she weighs as of yet. Two month appointment is next month Aug. It's been very hot, we are trying to stay cool.

Prayin all is well with everyone


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I have been super busy with baby and family. But I will try to be more present. Baby is getting chunkier, LOL. He turned 2 months today. I returned to work yesterday. When I took him to daycare I boowhooed :cry: but the caregivers there are awesome. 

Will check in later and do a more formal post.

Super, glad to see you back.


----------



## fluterby429

so glad to see you Ready and Floppy. Both of the babes are so cute!!!


----------



## Palomina

Question... so when I go to the doctor, or the dentist, or the pharmacy...they always ask "could you be pregnant..." WHAT is the best way to answer that when you are in the 
2WW? I mean YES I probably could be... but no clue if I am or not... and I don't feel like explaining the whole TTC thing to everyone... I guess other people say NO if AF is not late yet...but truthfully, that could be wrong... when I tell them "I don't know" they ask for my LMP, and look at me wierd when they figure out that it hasn't been a month yet... IDK just something that I wish was a little easier 

ALSO I got hurt at work the other day, and my doc wants me to take Ibuprofen and Aleve... I have read that Ibuprofen is a no-no while TTC and I know that the only thing you can take while pregnant safely is Tylenol, so does anyone know more about this than I do? 

Thanks for all the help ladies


----------



## camtex78

CD 23
11 DPO
:bfp:
How do i upload a pic


----------



## fluterby429

CONGRATS Camtex!!!! use photobucket to upload!!!

Palomina I would only take tylenol. As far as the "could you be pregnant" thing I wouldnt worry too much about it unless they are doing something invasive or giving you meds of some sort. Then I would explain that you are actively TTC and would like to be cautions


----------



## fluterby429

oh and AF is here for me! I just dont understand why I can't get pregnant!!!


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> CONGRATS Camtex!!!! use photobucket to upload!!!
> 
> Palomina I would only take tylenol. As far as the "could you be pregnant" thing I wouldnt worry too much about it unless they are doing something invasive or giving you meds of some sort. Then I would explain that you are actively TTC and would like to be cautions



where do i put it at after


----------



## camtex78

camtex78 said:


> CD 23
> 11 DPO
> :bfp:
> How do i upload a pic

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/006.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## Palomina

OMG Congratulations Camtex!!!!! 

And...thanks for the advice fluterby


----------



## ready4onemore

camtex78 said:


> CD 23
> 11 DPO
> :bfp:
> How do i upload a pic

Congrats, I know you are on :cloud9:.


----------



## fluterby429

you're welcom Palomina

:hi: Karen

Cam that pic is beautiful...congrats!!!

AFM:
I called the RE office to make an appointment for my clomid check. They can't get me in until Sat morning at 8am so that puts me at CD5 so I guess we will do days 5-9 this time. I am only doing this on the insistance of my husband! I'm just getting so tired ladies. Knowing that if it doesn't happen in the next 2-3 months will leave me giving birth alone and even if he is here he will soon be gone there after really lays heavy on my heart. I also know that I will NOT try after he gets back. That puts me 2 years older and passed my time frame of me wanting to start over. Sometimes I wish I didn't have the TR so I didn't stress about this, but then most days I'm greatful for the chance. It's bittersweet I guess


----------



## camtex78

thx u ladies im still n shock....im thinking about making Dr. appt for this friday or next wed.... my day off


----------



## fluterby429

I would if I were you. Some don't play the numbers game. I just know I will because I'd rather be safe than sorry. I'm excited for you!


----------



## alleysm

Why hello Flo... so nice of you to rear your ugly head and let me know this month was yet another epic fail..


----------



## stmom26

camtex78 said:


> camtex78 said:
> 
> 
> CD 23
> 11 DPO
> :bfp:
> How do i upload a pic
> 
> https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/006.jpgClick to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Congrats on your pfp


----------



## floppyears

camtex78 said:


> camtex78 said:
> 
> 
> CD 23
> 11 DPO
> :bfp:
> How do i upload a pic
> 
> https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/006.jpgClick to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Congrats!!!!!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## camtex78

fluterby429 said:


> oh and AF is here for me! I just dont understand why I can't get pregnant!!!

I say do an opk while AF is around...the first day....and bding while AF...:winkwink: Thats what i did....ewwww....i think it worked for me and i didnt do any meds it doesnt hurt to try...its just a lil messy
:happydance::hugs:


----------



## camtex78

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/nodoubt001.jpg


please stick lil one:thumbup::wacko:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Cam!!!!!! That is awesome!!!! I would tell you to hold off until maybe at least a week or two unless you have unusual symptoms. Because if not, it can cause a lot of unneeded stress. That is great news!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Steph..... I am sorry!!!!! :hugs: I know this cycle has been a little "funky" but hopefully now the mtx is out of your system and this cycle will be better!!!!! Sorry i didn't get back with you last weekend..... Things have been a little crazy here.... Addisyn is on her 3rd antibiotic for her ears as they just weren't getting any better! :cry: And then on Monday, we found out that my middle daughter, Jessie, looks like she has Crohn's disease! :cry: It just has been a crazy week! Oh and my son decided to disown me because he can't handle me being honest with him about his choices! But my oldest is good and my grandbabies are great too! Gotta find the silver lining somewhere!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Real quick.... here is me and Addisyn and Jon, Addisyn and Jordan and then Addisyn and Emma! <3
 



Attached Files:







Mommy and Addie 07-13-2012.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









Jon, Addie, Jordan 07-13-2012.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 2









Emma and Addie 07-12-2012.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fluterby429

Jonnanne so sorry to hear baby girl has been sickness and that your other daughter might have Chrons. I have a close friend that has it. I hope for the best for her. Your pics are precious!


----------



## fluterby429

NO clomid for this gal. Got up at 6:30am on a Sat to have the u/s and after waiting 45min I go in and get undressed only for the Doctor to say I think you should wait to see if you TSH level goes down to 2.5 or below and we can do it next cycle. Well the 6 week mark will be about a week after my AF comes again. I'm going to try to get it checked at the 5 week mark and hope it's down. IDK...I'm frustrated


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> NO clomid for this gal. Got up at 6:30am on a Sat to have the u/s and after waiting 45min I go in and get undressed only for the Doctor to say I think you should wait to see if you TSH level goes down to 2.5 or below and we can do it next cycle. Well the 6 week mark will be about a week after my AF comes again. I'm going to try to get it checked at the 5 week mark and hope it's down. IDK...I'm frustrated

I'm sorry Fluterby. I hope its down


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> NO clomid for this gal. Got up at 6:30am on a Sat to have the u/s and after waiting 45min I go in and get undressed only for the Doctor to say I think you should wait to see if you TSH level goes down to 2.5 or below and we can do it next cycle. Well the 6 week mark will be about a week after my AF comes again. I'm going to try to get it checked at the 5 week mark and hope it's down. IDK...I'm frustrated

:hugs: Thinking and praying for you sweetie.


----------



## fluterby429

I know I posted this on the other thread but I'm going to post it here too. I started drinking grapefruit juice for EWCM and I can report that it works within an hour! I never get ewcm! Love this


----------



## josey123

Hiya ladies and new mommies....for yous who remember me sorry been a long time since i have posted......

After having 2 ectopics in 2010 i went for a hsg test last year which told me my remaining tube was blocked and my only option was ivf we put this on hold and got on with life planning holidays etc...

So i went on the cambridge diet in April and in 14 weeks lost 4 stone i desperately needed to lose weight to look and feel better...i feel great...

So last month i was a week late and af came but to came to realise that i would never fall pregnant and can say we not as keen as were as back in 2010 when you have been trying and become so obsessive over it you kinda but it on the back burner...

Now i was due af last fri so thought do a test yesterday and im PREGNANT....totally shell shocked after sufferring 2 ectopics im now worried again....im going to phone hospital on mon and start getting bloods taken...we planned to go to london on fri with kids for weekend and following fri we going to spain for 2 weeks...so everything up in the air at the moment just want to know either way...im 5 weeks 1 day today

will update x

Jo


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Josey!!! Keep us posted. I'm excited for you


----------



## jonnanne3

That is GREAT Josey! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Congrats Josey, please give us an update soon. 

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## fluterby429

:hi: Karen

I think I'm out this cycle. Yesterday was +opk day and dh fell asleep around 8:30 so there was no bd'ing. I'm so bummed!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> :hi: Karen
> 
> I think I'm out this cycle. Yesterday was +opk day and dh fell asleep around 8:30 so there was no bd'ing. I'm so bummed!!!

Did you get some in before had? I would still get one in just in case. :thumbup:


----------



## fluterby429

we got it in the night before the pos opk. I used a soft cup and kept it in until mid day and continued to drink the grapefruit juice twice that day to keep up with the cm. I ovulated yesterday early as usual but we didn't bd cause of work again. Oh well it is what it is


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies thank you for your well wishes but I'm afraid my hcg levels did not rise they started off at 321 and only rose to 398 ...48hrs later so now I been in hospital since yesterday they wanted to do surgery but opted for methotrexate so now this is my 3rd ectopic...no more now the only way is ivf can't keep doing this even though it was a shock and told me tube was blocked x


----------



## ready4onemore

josey123 said:


> Hi ladies thank you for your well wishes but I'm afraid my hcg levels did not rise they started off at 321 and only rose to 398 ...48hrs later so now I been in hospital since yesterday they wanted to do surgery but opted for methotrexate so now this is my 3rd ectopic...no more now the only way is ivf can't keep doing this even though it was a shock and told me tube was blocked x

:hugs: So sorry to hear this. I will be praying for you, sweetie.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Josey! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry Josey sending you a big ol hug hun


----------



## floppyears

josey123 said:


> Hiya ladies and new mommies....for yous who remember me sorry been a long time since i have posted......
> 
> After having 2 ectopics in 2010 i went for a hsg test last year which told me my remaining tube was blocked and my only option was ivf we put this on hold and got on with life planning holidays etc...
> 
> So i went on the cambridge diet in April and in 14 weeks lost 4 stone i desperately needed to lose weight to look and feel better...i feel great...
> 
> So last month i was a week late and af came but to came to realise that i would never fall pregnant and can say we not as keen as were as back in 2010 when you have been trying and become so obsessive over it you kinda but it on the back burner...
> 
> Now i was due af last fri so thought do a test yesterday and im PREGNANT....totally shell shocked after sufferring 2 ectopics im now worried again....im going to phone hospital on mon and start getting bloods taken...we planned to go to london on fri with kids for weekend and following fri we going to spain for 2 weeks...so everything up in the air at the moment just want to know either way...im 5 weeks 1 day today
> 
> will update x
> 
> Jo

Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> we got it in the night before the pos opk. I used a soft cup and kept it in until mid day and continued to drink the grapefruit juice twice that day to keep up with the cm. I ovulated yesterday early as usual but we didn't bd cause of work again. Oh well it is what it is

U just never knw :winkwink:


----------



## floppyears

josey123 said:


> Hi ladies thank you for your well wishes but I'm afraid my hcg levels did not rise they started off at 321 and only rose to 398 ...48hrs later so now I been in hospital since yesterday they wanted to do surgery but opted for methotrexate so now this is my 3rd ectopic...no more now the only way is ivf can't keep doing this even though it was a shock and told me tube was blocked x

:hugs:sorry for your loss


----------



## fluterby429

:hi: floppy!!! how's your sweet little girl?


----------



## fluterby429

I took some acidophilus and drank some more of my GF juice to help get rid of it naturally. That way I don't have to use so much of the OTC cream. It already seems better today


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> :hi: floppy!!! how's your sweet little girl?

She is great thanks for asking getting big. She rolled over from her stomach to her back the other night. I thought for sure one of the siblings rolled her over. Nope it was her :shock: she is two months already and rolling over. She will get her 2 month shots Aug 15. Her last appointment is weighed 11 pound. I am looking forward seeing how much she currently weigh. I am still breast feeding her. 

Afm I am well. Still no period. Looking forward getting back in the gym


----------



## fluterby429

they grow soooo fast! she is such a doll! I hope your AF returns soon so you can get back to normal. BF'n delays your period, so thats prob why it hasn't returned yet. I know it always took me several months to get one after giving birth because of bf'n


----------



## jonnanne3

Just checking in on everyone. I hope everyone is ok! :hi:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

How is everyone doing? My baby boy is 3 months today. He thinks he can sit up and hate for you to lean him back like a baby. He wants to be a big boy.


----------



## jonnanne3

Aww That is so awesome Karen! Happy 3 months! WOW! Time is flying by! Addisyn is 8 months now! Trying to crawl, pulling up and teething! They will be walking in no time! 

I hope everyone else is doing good! :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Hey Karen and jonnanne hugs. Wow time is truly moving and don't wait for no one. Azaria will be 3 months on the 23rd. She is teething(drooling, red puffy gums, biting on hands, putting whole fist in mouth and cranky) she loves bath time, being read,talked and sung too. Karen, she is the same way girl does not like to be laid back. She has a fit if she is laid back. Sit me up people, I wanna see what is going on. My 9 years calls it big girl status lol. Jo your baby girl is adorable.


----------



## fluterby429

:hi: ladies! I can't believe how fast all the babies have grown!! (Just reminds me how long I've been here lol.) They are soo adorable. I know you cherish every minute! 

Am at the RE now waiting for an ultrasound to make sure there are no cyst before starting clomid again. I have another blood draw on Monday to check my 17 hydroxyprogestrone level. I'm pretty sure I have non-classical adrenal hyperplasia. I'll probably wave the white flag if it's confirmed.


----------



## jonnanne3

I hope your results are good Fluterby! I know how frustrating it is. I am sorry you are going through this! :hugs: 

Thank you all! Addisyn is getting so big! She is working on crawling... but would rather stand up! She pulls up more than she tries to crawl! She is working on her teeth pretty hard too! I think the 2 top and 2 bottom will all come in at the same time!


----------



## fluterby429

My nephew just turned 7 mo and he stands straight up from the middle of the floor and takes one step before falling. He can stand forever. I've never seen anything like it. He's been crawling for 2 months now...craziness! Do you use teething tablets for he?. They always worked pretty good for my kids. 

Got an Rx for 100mg of clomid. Not sure if I want to take the whole thing or split it up and save myself and visit to the RE. Doc said if I have NCAH I'll take the glucosteroids for a bit to level it out. If it was causing infertility they would just give clomid for that anyway.


----------



## jonnanne3

Fluterby, I would take the whole 100 mg. The doctor seems to think it will be ok, then I would go ahead and do it. I took 100 mg before and it did fine for me. I took it at night to sleep off any symptoms. 
Addisyn finally got her first tooth!!!!!!!!! Or maybe 2!!!!!!!!! The bottom 2 are in!!!!!!! :happydance: She will stand alone for a second and then reach for me really quick! LOL! Anyway, here is her tooth/teeth!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Addisyns 1st tooth 08-12-12 edited.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fluterby429

aww look at her lil teeth...too cute!!!

I took the 100mg. I have the 17 hydroxyprogesterone blood draw this morning. Oh yay!!! LOL


----------



## ready4onemore

Joanne, she is now readdy to eat real food!! LOL I am not ready for that just yet.

Flutter, You will be just fine with the 100mg. 

I added a couple pics to my journal if you are interested.


----------



## jonnanne3

Karen, Yeah she is already on table food. She started with that a week or so ago. She loves it! But I still give baby food if I don't think she has had enough. She isplaying with most of it now. She eats it, but then because it is something new, she wants to play! LOL!


----------



## Palomina

Well, it's time for the yearly stirrup ride at the Gyno's... I am taking along my charts and plan to ask her advice with TTC...it has been 6 months so maybe she will be willing to help us out a little bit... I tried temping but my temps were all over the place either due to my jacked up sleep schedule or the fact that I am a mouth breather...either way, it did me no good to try to track ovulation that way. Wish me luck  Oh, and send some wishes for a BFP my way... I am CD23 today, and this month my cycle should be 25 days, but I have been having LOTS of symptoms, so maybe this is our month... Maybe I will get great news at the Dr. today...


----------



## camtex78

Palomina said:


> Well, it's time for the yearly stirrup ride at the Gyno's... I am taking along my charts and plan to ask her advice with TTC...it has been 6 months so maybe she will be willing to help us out a little bit... I tried temping but my temps were all over the place either due to my jacked up sleep schedule or the fact that I am a mouth breather...either way, it did me no good to try to track ovulation that way. Wish me luck  Oh, and send some wishes for a BFP my way... I am CD23 today, and this month my cycle should be 25 days, but I have been having LOTS of symptoms, so maybe this is our month... Maybe I will get great news at the Dr. today...

coming thru to leave you some of my :dust:....don't give up:winkwink:


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck at the Doc Palomina! As far as your temping, try it vaginal. I know lot of girls who do it that way and get a way better reading


----------



## ready4onemore

Palomina said:


> Well, it's time for the yearly stirrup ride at the Gyno's... I am taking along my charts and plan to ask her advice with TTC...it has been 6 months so maybe she will be willing to help us out a little bit... I tried temping but my temps were all over the place either due to my jacked up sleep schedule or the fact that I am a mouth breather...either way, it did me no good to try to track ovulation that way. Wish me luck  Oh, and send some wishes for a BFP my way... I am CD23 today, and this month my cycle should be 25 days, but I have been having LOTS of symptoms, so maybe this is our month... Maybe I will get great news at the Dr. today...

I hope all went well at the docs.


----------



## floppyears

jonnanne3 said:


> Fluterby, I would take the whole 100 mg. The doctor seems to think it will be ok, then I would go ahead and do it. I took 100 mg before and it did fine for me. I took it at night to sleep off any symptoms.
> Addisyn finally got her first tooth!!!!!!!!! Or maybe 2!!!!!!!!! The bottom 2 are in!!!!!!! :happydance: She will stand alone for a second and then reach for me really quick! LOL! Anyway, here is her tooth/teeth!!!!!!!


Look at those beautiful teeth


----------



## floppyears

Palomina said:


> Well, it's time for the yearly stirrup ride at the Gyno's... I am taking along my charts and plan to ask her advice with TTC...it has been 6 months so maybe she will be willing to help us out a little bit... I tried temping but my temps were all over the place either due to my jacked up sleep schedule or the fact that I am a mouth breather...either way, it did me no good to try to track ovulation that way. Wish me luck  Oh, and send some wishes for a BFP my way... I am CD23 today, and this month my cycle should be 25 days, but I have been having LOTS of symptoms, so maybe this is our month... Maybe I will get great news at the Dr. today...

wishing u a good dr appointment visit. I hope you get the answers you need. Praying BFP is heading your way


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> My nephew just turned 7 mo and he stands straight up from the middle of the floor and takes one step before falling. He can stand forever. I've never seen anything like it. He's been crawling for 2 months now...craziness! Do you use teething tablets for he?. They always worked pretty good for my kids.
> 
> Got an Rx for 100mg of clomid. Not sure if I want to take the whole thing or split it up and save myself and visit to the RE. Doc said if I have NCAH I'll take the glucosteroids for a bit to level it out. If it was causing infertility they would just give clomid for that anyway.

Honey praying this round brings you all BFP


----------



## Palomina

Well, the Dr. didn't say much...she wants me to have an HSG done and check to make sure there isn't any blockage... the problem is that my insurance doesn't cover infertility diagnostics/treatment at all... Anyone know how much an HSG should cost or if there is another way to maybe get insurance to pay for it? It is a covered procedure, if it is coded "correctly" but I have no clue what the "correct" code would be... Still no AF, and this month should have been my 25 day cycle, currently on CD27. I am not going to test until CD32 because that is how long my other month cycle would be, so maybe I am just out of whack... (they alternate, 25d one month 32d the next)...but things look good


----------



## fluterby429

You should be able to ask what the code is. If they code it like they are checking for AF reasons most insurances will cover it. I'm not sure how much but I do know it's pricey


----------



## camtex78

Palomina said:


> Well, the Dr. didn't say much...she wants me to have an HSG done and check to make sure there isn't any blockage... the problem is that my insurance doesn't cover infertility diagnostics/treatment at all... Anyone know how much an HSG should cost or if there is another way to maybe get insurance to pay for it? It is a covered procedure, if it is coded "correctly" but I have no clue what the "correct" code would be... Still no AF, and this month should have been my 25 day cycle, currently on CD27. I am not going to test until CD32 because that is how long my other month cycle would be, so maybe I am just out of whack... (they alternate, 25d one month 32d the next)...but things look good


R u taking prenatal vitamins...maybe they will help with ur cycle...:thumbup:


----------



## jonnanne3

Palomina said:


> Well, the Dr. didn't say much...she wants me to have an HSG done and check to make sure there isn't any blockage... the problem is that my insurance doesn't cover infertility diagnostics/treatment at all... Anyone know how much an HSG should cost or if there is another way to maybe get insurance to pay for it? It is a covered procedure, if it is coded "correctly" but I have no clue what the "correct" code would be... Still no AF, and this month should have been my 25 day cycle, currently on CD27. I am not going to test until CD32 because that is how long my other month cycle would be, so maybe I am just out of whack... (they alternate, 25d one month 32d the next)...but things look good

My insurance didn't cover fertility issues either, but when I had mine done, they resumitted it for recurrent miscarriages and they covered it. Good luck!!!! I hope that helps and you are able to get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## Palomina

Camtex...yes, I am taking prenatals...seems like a very easy thing to do to make sure that everything starts out on the right foot!

My OB/GYN said that she couldn't put down a different code for it cuz she is doing it for infertility reasons...so I guess it will be out of pocket, but we already paid thousands for the surgery, what's another grand to make sure it worked, right? 

SO, long story short, I go for my HSG tomorrow...

Today is CD7 and AF JUST packed up and left town today after a long, painful visit. Wish me luck tomorrow ladies...I don't know how I will react if she says they're still blocked or something like that...


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck today Palomina! I hope that dye just falls out of both tubes! :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Palomina said:


> Camtex...yes, I am taking prenatals...seems like a very easy thing to do to make sure that everything starts out on the right foot!
> 
> My OB/GYN said that she couldn't put down a different code for it cuz she is doing it for infertility reasons...so I guess it will be out of pocket, but we already paid thousands for the surgery, what's another grand to make sure it worked, right?
> 
> SO, long story short, I go for my HSG tomorrow...
> 
> Today is CD7 and AF JUST packed up and left town today after a long, painful visit. Wish me luck tomorrow ladies...I don't know how I will react if she says they're still blocked or something like that...

Thinking of you today. praying for good news


----------



## Palomina

Just got home...feeling kinda crampy but otherwise pretty good. both sides were blocked to begin with, but then the R side blew itself open and had good dye spillage...L side is blocked completely. Here's hoping that I cook more eggies on the R side and have some results now  I feel better knowing that there is a reason that we haven't been successful thus far...


----------



## jonnanne3

I am glad you got some answers! I hope that helps!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I think I got my bfp today. Look at the pic in my journal. Very cautious right now. Been spotting brown and old red a couple times over the past few days. It seems to have stopped tonight.


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> I think I got my bfp today. Look at the pic in my journal. Very cautious right now. Been spotting brown and old red a couple times over the past few days. It seems to have stopped tonight.

:happydance: Yes I am praying for you!!!! Love logging in to see things like this.


----------



## mommax3

Hay ladies its been awhile since I have been onhere, I wanted to see how everyone was doing. Babies look like they are growing nicely :) I see some woman on this or the other tr site are preggo with tr baby number 2 thats wonderful!!!! I went back to school to get my RN when Emery was 5 weeks old I just started my second semester so with 4 kids a house messy hubby and 4 kids life has been busy :) How is everyone doing?


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> Hay ladies its been awhile since I have been onhere, I wanted to see how everyone was doing. Babies look like they are growing nicely :) I see some woman on this or the other tr site are preggo with tr baby number 2 thats wonderful!!!! I went back to school to get my RN when Emery was 5 weeks old I just started my second semester so with 4 kids a house messy hubby and 4 kids life has been busy :) How is everyone doing?

I'm doing great. I can't believe your LO is 8 months. Boy does time fly.


----------



## floppyears

mommax3 said:


> Hay ladies its been awhile since I have been onhere, I wanted to see how everyone was doing. Babies look like they are growing nicely :) I see some woman on this or the other tr site are preggo with tr baby number 2 thats wonderful!!!! I went back to school to get my RN when Emery was 5 weeks old I just started my second semester so with 4 kids a house messy hubby and 4 kids life has been busy :) How is everyone doing?


We are great :) good to hear from u. Your princess is so beautiful


----------



## Palomina

fluterby429 said:


> I think I got my bfp today. Look at the pic in my journal. Very cautious right now. Been spotting brown and old red a couple times over the past few days. It seems to have stopped tonight.

Question... how do I get to the journal??? I would LOVE to know that you got ur BFP on my birthday  Hope things are still going OK, praying for you...


----------



## fluterby429

You can get to my journal by clicking ttc on army schedule at the bottom of my post. Sadly im not pg and no longer ttc but thank you for checking


----------



## jonnanne3

Fluter, my heart is breaking for you! :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> You can get to my journal by clicking ttc on army schedule at the bottom of my post. Sadly im not pg and no longer ttc but thank you for checking

:hugs: dislike this for you. Praying that God will give u your hearts desire honey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Palomina

fluterby429 said:


> You can get to my journal by clicking ttc on army schedule at the bottom of my post. Sadly im not pg and no longer ttc but thank you for checking

So sorry :-( I will keep you in my prayers anyway...


----------



## Superstoked

It seems like its been a while since anyone was here :(. But I have news!!!! I'm pregnant!!! Still very early days... But I have a great feeling about it.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Congratulations on your pregnancy! Very exciting :)


----------



## fluterby429

Super OMG I'm so happy for you. No one is ever in here there is a different thread several of the ladies moved too. I only pop on BNB every now and then to check for news just like yours!!! I've given up TTC. I even went on birth control for awhile. The only thing I've had in 3 1/2 years is a chemical and it ripped my heart out. I'm still always hopeful for everyone though


----------

